# Asians & Hermes



## mistikat

Continued from here....


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig



> Barbie pink at #Hermes boutique. How can one refuse?!


----------



## purseinsanity

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig



She got it!?  Wow, so pretty!


----------



## am2022

This is really gorgeous !!!



bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig



Indeed, how can one refuse!!!


----------



## Lutz

Model Ms Balia Chan, Hong Kong, November 2012, via Oriental Daily.


----------



## Lutz

Ms CHAN Hoi Wan, Hong Kong, 16 November 2012, via Apple Daily.


----------



## Boogee119

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig



Do you think its Fuchsia or Rose Tyrien?


----------



## birkinglover

Rose tyrien


----------



## Millicat

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig



Verrrry nice, this combination of colour and leather are beautiful


----------



## Boogee119

birkinglover said:


> Rose tyrien



Thanks.


----------



## IFFAH

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig







mlemee said:


> Indeed, how can one refuse!!!



So true!



birkinglover said:


> Rose tyrien



I  Rose Tyrien! More than Fuschia now.


----------



## IFFAH

Monlacha Skulthai


----------



## IFFAH

Nong Nee


----------



## IFFAH

Siritorn Greewong


----------



## IFFAH

Diana Saksen. Geranium CDC.


----------



## IFFAH

Naz Nazif


----------



## IFFAH

Tiffany Primalia


----------



## IFFAH

Luthy Ibrahim


----------



## Jadeite

Ms Diana Saksen and Ms Luthy sure look like sisters!


----------



## IFFAH

^

BMaryulis


----------



## IFFAH

Tiffany Primalia, Monica Marthen & BMaryulis. 2nd pic:  ABL and Monlacha Skulthai.


----------



## birkinglover

What color is Diane Saksen's Kelly 32 cm croc?is it black/ graphite?Thanks


----------



## IFFAH

birkinglover said:


> What color is Diane Saksen's Kelly 32 cm croc?is it black/ graphite?Thanks



Graphite Croc Kelly 32.


----------



## IFFAH

Piyapas


----------



## IFFAH

Piyapas


----------



## IFFAH

Nenyneny


----------



## IFFAH

Nenyneny


----------



## IFFAH

Jamie Chua


----------



## Jadeite

Can anyone ID the horn necklace name in this pic? half horn and half laquer...


----------



## Couture Coco

Stunning pieces, each and every one of them! The more I see of the B25, the more I love it


----------



## IFFAH

Couture Coco said:


> Stunning pieces, each and every one of them! The more I see of the B25, the more I love it







Jadeite said:


> Can anyone ID the horn necklace name in this pic? half horn and half laquer...
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/hermes/1951154d1353239085-asians-and-hermes-p1.jpg



Officially known as Duncan. Hers a longer version. Usual, quite short. She's wearing matching earrings too. Cardigan looks like Hermes. She has beautiful Hermes pieces.


----------



## birkinette

Thanks for taking the effort to post Iffah.  This thread is as essential to me as my morning coffee...


----------



## baghag21

Iffah ... once again, thanks for your continuous effort to supply us with daily ey-candies!  Much much appreciated!  :rockettes:


----------



## Love-Vintage

Lutz said:


> Model Ms Balia Chan, Hong Kong, November 2012, via Oriental Daily.



So simple! so elegant


----------



## Orangebox008

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


How gorgeous is this bag???


----------



## Evelynleetc

Thanks for the eye candies IFFAH... made my day!!!! *LOVELY!*


----------



## Jadeite

IFFAH said:


> Officially known as Duncan. Hers a longer version. Usual, quite short. She's wearing matching earrings too. Cardigan looks like Hermes. She has beautiful Hermes pieces.



Thanks. Gawd now I want one of those.


----------



## IFFAH

birkinette said:


> Thanks for taking the effort to post Iffah.  This thread is as essential to me as my morning coffee...



 So nice to read this!



baghag21 said:


> Iffah ... once again, thanks for your continuous effort to supply us with daily ey-candies!  Much much appreciated!  :rockettes:



Lotsa' of  to you, baghag21.



Evelynleetc said:


> Thanks for the eye candies IFFAH... made my day!!!! *LOVELY!*




Thank you, Evelynleetc.


By Naz Nazif,


----------



## IFFAH

Nong Nee


----------



## IFFAH

Diana Saksen


----------



## purselover888

IFFAH said:


> Tiffany Primalia, Monica Marthen & BMaryulis. 2nd pic:  ABL and Monlacha Skulthai.



Thank you so very much, Iffah!!  I love your posts and this thread!!

I love Monlacha's look most of the time!  She really seems fabulous!!


----------



## martiniandlace

IFFAH said:


> Diana Saksen


Its nice to see that she doesnt stay slavishly devoted to Hermes for bags and accessories. Hermes still looks great mixed with other stuff ....


----------



## IFFAH

purselover888 said:


> Thank you so very much, Iffah!!  I love your posts and this thread!!





Nong Sriwan


----------



## IFFAH

Nong Sriwan


----------



## IFFAH

patxotic


----------



## martiniandlace

IFFAH said:


> patxotic


Beautiful bag, Ultra charming home, amazing posing skills  and still the dog manages to steal the show.


----------



## IFFAH

^

Reiko


----------



## IFFAH

Jamie Chua


----------



## fatcat2523

IFFAH said:


> Jamie Chua



On Picture 7 with the Pink SO Birkin, how come the Horseshose is on the right side of the logo stamp? I thought it always on the left hand side of the logo stamp? Could someone correct if I am wrong. Thank you.


----------



## DiamondS

Fabulous eye candy once again *IFFAH*!  So nice that you keep posting these colorful pics!!!

Reiko looks comfy and has an individual, young style!


----------



## Jadeite

martiniandlace said:
			
		

> Beautiful bag, Ultra charming home, amazing posing skills  and still the dog manages to steal the show.



I thought the posing sometimes a tad overdone but hey gotta give this girl credit for bold and daring and showmanship.  

Yeah the dog!


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> Tiffany Primalia, Monica Marthen & BMaryulis. 2nd pic:  ABL and Monlacha Skulthai.



Is Monica's B Rose Lipstick?


----------



## yellowpolkadot

IFFAH said:


> patxotic



Love this pic - everything is right! The setting & the theme.


----------



## Perfect Day

IFFAH said:
			
		

> Diana Saksen



Just adorable.


----------



## quaintrelle

IFFAH said:


> So nice to read this!
> 
> 
> 
> Lotsa' of  to you, baghag21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Evelynleetc.
> 
> 
> By Naz Nazif,



Thank you IFFAH for the great posts.  
Can someone ID the size of the Bolide in the photo please...?


----------



## baghag21

^*quaintrelle* ... The Bolide looks like a 37cm.  Looks great!


----------



## gwentan

Jamie chua


----------



## purseinsanity

gwentan said:


> Jamie chua



I'm not sure I like that charm.  Reminds me of the ribbons given out at the local county fair!


----------



## gwentan

purseinsanity said:


> I'm not sure I like that charm.  Reminds me of the ribbons given out at the local county fair!



LOL... Now you mentioned it, it does resemble one.


----------



## Millicat

gwentan said:


> LOL... Now you mentioned it, it does resemble one.



Yup, it looks _just_ like that - the kind that get slapped on a cows behind  :censor:


----------



## IFFAH

DiamondS said:


> Fabulous eye candy once again *IFFAH*!  So nice that you keep posting these colorful pics!!!
> 
> Reiko looks comfy and has an individual, young style!



Thank you so much dear DiamondS.



fatcat2523 said:


> On Picture 7 with the Pink SO Birkin, how come the Horseshose is on the right side of the logo stamp? I thought it always on the left hand side of the logo stamp? Could someone correct if I am wrong. Thank you.




If you're referring to the Rose Tyrien/Mykonos Epsom Birkin 30, here's the picture. If you realize, the first half is taken from a reflection of a mirror and the other, due to Instagram application. Horseshoe stamp will remain on the left hand side always. You can choose not to opt out the horseshoe stamp during special orders.

It's from Hermes Singapore.


----------



## IFFAH

purseinsanity said:


> Is Monica's B Rose Lipstick?



*Monica's* a Pink.

patxotic


----------



## IFFAH

Irna Mareta and Diana Saksen


----------



## mlemee

IFFAH said:


> Thank you so much dear DiamondS.
> 
> 
> It's from Hermes Singapore.



That combo!!  How did she even think Mykonos would go so beautifully? With GHW! She took a calculated risk and it paid off, it's so striking and works in 30cm.


----------



## IFFAH

^

Naz Nazif, Hermes boy.


----------



## IFFAH

Casual Japanese style, 77ayaaa77. Credits: Naz Nazif


----------



## IFFAH

Casual Japanese style, 77ayaaa77. Credits: Naz Nazif


----------



## IFFAH

Jamie Chua. Casual in Singapore.


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig



Wow....this is so STUNNING, love the color and in croc


----------



## Celia_Hish

IFFAH said:


> Thank you so much dear DiamondS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're referring to the Rose Tyrien/Mykonos Epsom Birkin 30, here's the picture. If you realize, the first half is taken from a reflection of a mirror and the other, due to Instagram application. Horseshoe stamp will remain on the left hand side always. You can choose not to opt out the horseshoe stamp during special orders.
> 
> It's from Hermes Singapore.



I love her new SO B, the RT is so beautiful and love the interior


----------



## Celia_Hish

IFFAH said:


> Luthy Ibrahim



Love Tiffany's military Jacket, it's gorgy


----------



## Polaremil

mlemee said:


> That combo!!  How did she even think Mykonos would go so beautifully? With GHW! She took a calculated risk and it paid off, it's so striking and works in 30cm.



I agree, this combo is a winner. The contrast stitching looks exquisite. On another note: I think she has been a bit inspired by Upclose and Stylish in some of her recent outfits. They are not too far away from each other style wise.


----------



## Polaremil

IFFAH said:


> ^
> 
> Naz Nazif, Hermes boy.



I love the vintage vibe of the outfit and bag in the window.


----------



## Jadeite

ahhh that vibrato kelly really is something.


----------



## mlemee

Polaremil said:


> I agree, this combo is a winner. The contrast stitching looks exquisite. On another note:* I think she has been a bit inspired by Upclose and Stylish in some of her recent outfits. They are not too far away from each other style wise*.



I agree and have thought this since late summer. They follow each other and Jamie is always showering her with compliments but then again, upclose inspires me too. My go-to day outfits are usually jeans/cropped trousers with a silk blous/cashmere jumper and seeing how she puts outfits together are very stylistic


----------



## Celia_Hish

IFFAH said:


> Jamie Chua



Always stunning, love her H bags


----------



## IFFAH

Polaremil said:


> I agree, this combo is a winner. The contrast stitching looks exquisite. On another note: I think she has been a bit inspired by Upclose and Stylish in some of her recent outfits. They are not too far away from each other style wise.





mlemee said:


> I agree and have thought this since late summer. They follow each other and Jamie is always showering her with compliments but then again, upclose inspires me too. My go-to day outfits are usually jeans/cropped trousers with a silk blous/cashmere jumper and seeing how she puts outfits together are very stylistic



Good observation. I myself like, inspired by upclosestylish and she's stylish. Actually, Jamie has been like this since long time ago. Except, there was one moment she's into a certain style. Her recent styles are pretty much whom she was, before she's on IG.


----------



## IFFAH

Nong Nee


----------



## IFFAH

Nong Sriwan and Belinda Tjajadi


----------



## IFFAH

patxotic in all-Hermes except for gloves. Shoes by Dune UK.


----------



## IFFAH

I may not wear the hijab. I am a fan of Luthy's style! I may not wear exactly how she wears; her approach to colors, etc; amazing!


----------



## IFFAH

The young often inspires me in their style. They may not be able to afford most of the expensive items at this age; I especially like those whose dressing a bit funky and fun like Papuean Skulthai.


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## IFFAH

Naz Nazif & Naychayadar


----------



## IFFAH

Naychayadar


----------



## IFFAH

Luna Maya


----------



## Lutz

*Ms. MO Yuk Ping* with Mr. Francis Cheng, 23 November 2012, via his mini blog.


----------



## ORFEO ROUGE H

Lutz said:


> *Ms. MO Yuk Ping* with Mr. Francis Cheng, 23 November 2012, via his mini blog.



please tell me this is a fake birkin ((


----------



## Lutz

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> please tell me this is a fake birkin ((



Special Order.


----------



## IFFAH

ORFEO ROUGE H said:


> please tell me this is a fake birkin ((




I know right, it's ugly.


Irna Mareta


----------



## IFFAH

Jamie Chua


----------



## Polaremil

IFFAH said:


> I may not wear the hijab. I am a fan of Luthy's style! I may not wear exactly how she wears; her approach to colors, etc; amazing!



Thanks for posting these marvelous pics, *IFFAH*! I really like her ring. In her pic, you see the difficulty of wearing the CdC belt with a blouse and skirt; it looks best, IMHO, when the belt covers the area where the blouse ends and the skirt begins. Easily, the belt slides down and the resulting look is a bit weird.


----------



## Jadeite

Ms Luthy is amazing with her styling.


----------



## Celia_Hish

IFFAH said:


> The young often inspires me in their style. They may not be able to afford most of the expensive items at this age; I especially like those whose dressing a bit funky and fun like Papuean Skulthai.



ITA....she has her own style and looks great with her lovely B


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig



Love everything and i like the way she stags her accessories


----------



## jula

Senior Fashion Editor Elle China, Leaf Greener, NYC, September 2012. vanessajackman


----------



## Birkin lover

IFFAH said:


> Nong Sriwan and Belinda Tjajadi



Can anyone ID her shoes please.


----------



## martiniandlace

jula said:


> Senior Fashion Editor Elle China, Leaf Greener, NYC, September 2012. vanessajackman


Okay...there are only so many compliments I can pay a CDC, even if it is Hermes but the jacket....Scrumptious!. Can anyone ID it please?


----------



## maryg1

IFFAH said:


> Nong Nee



Although a very nice lady, I think shorter hair and longer skirts would suit her better.


----------



## IFFAH

Naz Nazif with Pascale Mussard and at Singapore Women's Fashion Week yesterday for Herve Leger and Bread & Butter.


----------



## IFFAH

maryg1 said:


> Although a very nice lady, I think shorter hair and longer skirts would suit her better.



margy1, I couldn't help to agree. She's beautiful, will be nice to see her with mid-length or shorter hair length, straight. She might even look much younger!

Nong Nee


----------



## IFFAH

Jamie with Leoleila Shawl and Bleu Electrique CDC + Denim Ghillies


----------



## Millicat

*Love* that combination.


----------



## IFFAH

*Joey* and his I-phone


----------



## Millicat




----------



## IFFAH

Diana Saksen


----------



## IFFAH

*Cecilia Chng* w/Jamie Chua, Koi Chayathip, Aimee_Monde and patxotic


----------



## IFFAH

Random


----------



## Millicat

IFFAH said:


> Random



Love the last pic, colours .....  textures ...... i need


----------



## IFFAH

Millicat said:


> Love the last pic, colours .....  textures ...... i need





Random,


----------



## IFFAH

Bag Hag,[/FONT]


----------



## gwentan

IFFAH said:
			
		

> Random



IFFAH, Thanks for posting the photos!
I love the givenchy top and the pink birkin makes the whole outfit "pop".


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

martiniandlace said:


> ^^^^Interesting!. Just as we were all wondering how legit ladyhermezz is..
> Nobody else seems to have bought a thing from this reseller...





mlemee said:


> ^^^ I follow him on IG and his clientele seems to be mostly in Asia and who better to seal the stamp of authenticity approval than Jamie. I was waiting for IFFAH to post this picture because of the ladyhermezz connection!
> I prefer the denim Ghillies to others or maybe it's the way she carries it because I've bccome a fan




just be aware, this reseller has used photos from this forum's members from personal collections to sell bags, so you really never know what the bag, real or not will look like since the photo isn't in fact, necessarily of the bag you are buying.


----------



## poptarts

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> just be aware, this reseller has used photos from this forum's members from personal collections to sell bags, so you really never know what the bag, real or not will look like since the photo isn't in fact, necessarily of the bag you are buying.



It's true. It was my photo of an exotic piece he posted on his Instagram attempting to sell, until I confronted him. He said the picture came from a reliable client of his. I'm not saying he's not a reputable seller because I simply don't know, and this could've been an isolated incident where he just dealt with an unreliable client, but at the end of the day, he posted a stolen photo trying to make a sale, that tells me he doesn't do thorough checks of what he sells, and in this case, he didn't even have the goods in his inventory.


----------



## mlemee

poptarts said:
			
		

> It's true. It was my photo of an exotic piece he posted on his Instagram attempting to sell, until I confronted him. He said the picture came from a reliable client of his. I'm not saying he's not a reputable seller because I simply don't know, and this could've been an isolated incident where he just dealt with an unreliable client, but at the end of the day, he posted a stolen photo trying to make a sale, that tells me he doesn't do thorough checks of what he sells, and in this case, he didn't even have the goods in his inventory.



Yes, I remember you ripping into him over it on IG and rightly so. It's misleading. He wanted you to delete your message right?


----------



## DiamondS

Lovely new pics *IFFAH*! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## poptarts

mlemee said:
			
		

> Yes, I remember you ripping into him over it on IG and rightly so. It's misleading. He wanted you to delete your message right?



Yes, he asked me to take down the messages but I told him while I understand it might've been his "source" and not him, but I'm not taking those messages down. I sincerely hope it was an isolated incident, it's a lot of money people are spending with him!


----------



## Jadeite

martiniandlace said:


> Thats nice to know. Several requests were made on the Reseller thread by myself and several others but nobody chimed in or spoke up for them on this forum. Until now....unfortunately or fotunately for them now.
> 
> I get their e-mail updates and since we all know how reliable the internet is...Im glad YOU confirmed this, IFFAH. Thanks....





IFFAH said:


> Actually, *the seller is a member of TPF.* Likewise, many of the famous resellers that we often talked about. The variation is mid. I'm not here to support the seller, in any form as this is not encouraged under TPF rules. Buy with your own judgement.
> 
> Bag Hag,



yes, many resellers are members of TPF. Recently this reseller in particular has made a few subtle references in tpf to the Denim Ghillies Ms. Jamie Chua recently purchased from him. 

IFFAH is right about buying with your own judgement.


And that Baghag Vibrato piece is just stunning.


----------



## martiniandlace

Hmmm....A seller that does not practise due diligence before posting pictures and atually does not know if the merchandise exists.....I am still not convinced.
However, he probably does not need me to be convinced. He has his high powered clientele like Jamie Chua et al.

As IFFAH says, everyone must use their own judgement....Thanks *LG*  and *Poptarts* for chiming in.


MORE PICTURES PLEASE IFFAH, Just stunning handbags in this thread...I would post pictures but I havent a clue where to look for Asians and Hermes other than here!!...and its probably the wrong one to continue this conversation.


----------



## mistikat

LamborghiniGirl said:


> just be aware, this reseller has used photos from this forum's members from personal collections to sell bags, so you really never know what the bag, real or not will look like since the photo isn't in fact, necessarily of the bag you are buying.





poptarts said:


> It's true. It was my photo of an exotic piece he posted on his Instagram attempting to sell, until I confronted him. He said the picture came from a reliable client of his. I'm not saying he's not a reputable seller because I simply don't know, and this could've been an isolated incident where he just dealt with an unreliable client, but at the end of the day, he posted a stolen photo trying to make a sale, that tells me he doesn't do thorough checks of what he sells, and in this case, he didn't even have the goods in his inventory.





mlemee said:


> Yes, I remember you ripping into him over it on IG and rightly so. It's misleading. He wanted you to delete your message right?





poptarts said:


> Yes, he asked me to take down the messages but I told him while I understand it might've been his "source" and not him, but I'm not taking those messages down. I sincerely hope it was an isolated incident, it's a lot of money people are spending with him!





Jadeite said:


> yes, many resellers are members of TPF. Recently this reseller in particular has made a few subtle references in tpf to the Denim Ghillies Ms. Jamie Chua recently purchased from him.
> 
> IFFAH is right about buying with your own judgement.
> 
> 
> And that Baghag Vibrato piece is just stunning.





martiniandlace said:


> Hmmm....A seller that does not practise due diligence before posting pictures and atually does not know if the merchandise exists.....I am still not convinced.
> However, he probably does not need me to be convinced. He has his high powered clientele like Jamie Chua et al.
> 
> As IFFAH says, everyone must use their own judgement....Thanks *LG*  and *Poptarts* for chiming in.
> 
> 
> MORE PICTURES PLEASE IFFAH, Just stunning handbags in this thread...I would post pictures but I havent a clue where to look for Asians and Hermes other than here!!...and its probably the wrong one to continue this conversation.



Two pages of reseller discussion does not belong in this thread. 

Back to topic, please.


----------



## poptarts

martiniandlace said:
			
		

> Okay...there are only so many compliments I can pay a CDC, even if it is Hermes but the jacket....Scrumptious!. Can anyone ID it please?



Miu Miu FW12


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> Naychayadar



What a collection!  IFFAH, is that purple Iris or UV?


----------



## purseinsanity

Lutz said:


> *Ms. MO Yuk Ping* with Mr. Francis Cheng, 23 November 2012, via his mini blog.



Ah, so we get to see this bag in action.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jadeite said:


> yes, many resellers are members of TPF. Recently this reseller in particular has made a few subtle references in tpf to the Denim Ghillies Ms. Jamie Chua recently purchased from him.
> 
> IFFAH is right about buying with your own judgement.
> 
> 
> And that Baghag Vibrato piece is just stunning.



Not necessarily to do with this seller, but I've seen an authentic Denim Ghillies with orange stitching, not white stitching as it appears on Jamie Chua's.  Does the Denim come with different colors of stitching?


----------



## martiniandlace

poptarts said:


> Miu Miu FW12


Thank you!


----------



## fashionistaO

It should be with orange stitches, maybe the color is translating inaccurately.
I don't see white but a maize color stitching on my screen...




purseinsanity said:


> Not necessarily to do with this seller, but I've seen an authentic Denim Ghillies with orange stitching, not white stitching as it appears on Jamie Chua's.  Does the Denim come with different colors of stitching?


----------



## Jadeite

These Indonesian ladies are so beautiful and they have quite a collection I'm surprised H doesn't have more stores in Jakarta.


----------



## IFFAH

*Katiana Sukamto*, best-dressed individuals in Singapore for Harper's Bazaar


----------



## IFFAH

Irna Mareta


----------



## IFFAH

Koi Chayathip and Naz Nazif


----------



## IFFAH

Jamie Chua. In Hermes top, Lime Kelly, Grany Paddock.


----------



## IFFAH

Sama Z (zsamanthay)


----------



## Millicat

Sexy boots


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> Sama Z (zsamanthay)



I like a charm on the Lindy!  Wouldn't never thought to put it there.  I probably wouldn't carry a huge cross like that, but she wears it well.


----------



## purseinsanity

fashionistaO said:


> It should be with orange stitches, maybe the color is translating inaccurately.
> I don't see white but a maize color stitching on my screen...



I might need to get my screen fixed


----------



## Celia_Hish

IFFAH said:


> Sama Z (zsamanthay)



I want all her CH rings/bracelets, etc and also the VCA jewelry....gorgeous


----------



## cr1stalangel

IFFAH said:


> Sama Z (zsamanthay)



Heya IFFAH, do you by any chance know the brand of over the knee black suede boots with metal tips please ? Thank you!


----------



## Jadeite

IFFAH said:


> Koi Chayathip and Naz Nazif



Might be a dumb question...but who's Naz Nazif?


----------



## Heavenplay

cr1stalangel said:


> Heya IFFAH, do you by any chance know the brand of over the knee black suede boots with metal tips please ? Thank you!




YSL, dearie cr1stalangel!


----------



## eggpudding

^Are they Chanel..? Just a wild guess.


----------



## IFFAH

purseinsanity said:


> I like a charm on the Lindy!  Wouldn't never thought to put it there.  I probably wouldn't carry a huge cross like that, but she wears it well.



 That was the first photo which caught my eye before I discover more about her.



Jadeite said:


> Might be a dumb question...but who's Naz Nazif?



Avid sportsman, part-time model, entrepeneur. Grandson of minister and mum's a former princess married Singaporean; old rich money. Close friends with former Hermes director.

Irna Mareta


----------



## IFFAH

Diana Saksen


----------



## IFFAH

Chanlertfa Chattip, Joey and Koi Chayathip


----------



## cr1stalangel

Heavenplay said:


> YSL, dearie cr1stalangel!



  Thank you dearest Heavenplay!


----------



## quaintrelle

Millicat said:


> Love the last pic, colours .....  textures ...... i need



Me too...


----------



## quaintrelle

baghag21 said:


> ^*quaintrelle* ... The Bolide looks like a 37cm.  Looks great!



Thank you...


----------



## Jadeite

Ms Irna's snakeskin heels are as big as her Birkin.


----------



## IFFAH

Luthy


----------



## IFFAH

Diana Saksen


----------



## IFFAH

Tina Craig


----------



## IFFAH

Baghag, Ingrid.


----------



## martiniandlace

IFFAH said:


> Luthy


The ring thoroughly trumps the bi-color Kelly... I looked and tried on a similar ring a few months back without the same clarity etc and it was over a quarter of a million. 
Oh my - these ladies!!! Talk about living in the lap of luxury...


----------



## martiniandlace

IFFAH said:


> Tina Craig


Wowww!!! I want all of this! * IFFAH* , you are killing me!


----------



## luckylove

IFFAH said:


> Luthy



Incredibly beautiful!


----------



## IFFAH

Nong Nee, Nong Sriwan & Siritorn Greewong


----------



## IFFAH

Sama Z


----------



## IFFAH

88coco_8


----------



## chanelious

IFFAH said:


> Nong Sriwan



hi iffah,
     thanks for all the eye candies. i love the dresses worn by ms Nong Sriwan & ms nong nee. Do u happen to know the designer?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

IFFAH said:


> Tina Craig



Does anyone know who makes those plain rose and yellow gold arrow bracelets in the last photo? I love them!!


----------



## tulip618

IFFAH said:


> Nong Nee, Nong Sriwan & Siritorn Greewong



OH I love that cherries outfit. Does anyone know what brand it is?? Super cute!!!!


----------



## lil_fashionista

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Does anyone know who makes those plain rose and yellow gold arrow bracelets in the last photo? I love them!!



They're by Vita Fede and are called Titan.  Shopbop had them.


----------



## martiniandlace

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Does anyone know who makes those plain rose and yellow gold arrow bracelets in the last photo? I love them!!


I think this is what she has on. They are quite inexpensive...$375. They just work so beautifully with everything.

http://vitafede.com/shopping/vitafede-bracelets


----------



## mlemee

IFFAH said:


> Luthy



My god, I just noticed Luthy's impressive ring!  That must be 20 carats right there


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

lil_fashionista said:


> They're by Vita Fede and are called Titan.  Shopbop had them.





martiniandlace said:


> I think this is what she has on. They are quite inexpensive...$375. They just work so beautifully with everything.
> 
> http://vitafede.com/shopping/vitafede-bracelets



Thank you both!! I love the plain versions so much!!


----------



## Jadeite

martiniandlace said:


> The ring thoroughly trumps the bi-color Kelly... I looked and tried on a similar ring a few months back without the same clarity etc and it was over a quarter of a million.
> Oh my - these ladies!!! Talk about living in the lap of luxury...



I adore that these beautiful ladies are also generous enough to share their collection with us. via pictures.


----------



## IFFAH

maymay_savan


----------



## IFFAH

chanelious said:


> hi iffah,
> thanks for all the eye candies. i love the dresses worn by ms Nong Sriwan & ms nong nee. Do u happen to know the designer?



Hi chanelicious, how are you?  They are by Stretsis.


----------



## lil_fashionista

IFFAH said:


> maymay_savan



I love this Cape Cod. I was admiring it at my local store.


----------



## IFFAH

Naz Nazif


----------



## IFFAH

lil_fashionista said:


> I love this Cape Cod. I was admiring it at my local store.



I love the lime swift strap.

By Naz Nazif. Sighting at Swissotel, The Stamford and Paragon.


----------



## IFFAH

Jamie Chua


----------



## Lutz

*Ms Monica Chan*, Hong Kong, 27 November 2012, via Apple Daily.


----------



## Meandmyhermes

IFFAH said:


> Tina Craig


Oh Iffah, my wish list keeps getting longer and longer. I want it all!

Thank you for the fabulous photos!!


----------



## Jadeite

thanks for all the eye candy.


----------



## gwentan

Lutz said:


> *Ms Monica Chan*, Hong Kong, 27 November 2012, via Apple Daily.



Omg... Haven seen her for a long time and she still looks ravishing.


----------



## gwentan

Arissa cheo


----------



## yellowpolkadot

Love Vaness & Arissa together!


----------



## [vogue]

IFFAH said:


> Naz Nazif



Thanks for the pics, Iffah! They look stunning! 

These 'spy pics', however, slightly scare me!


----------



## Polaremil

OT: the brand Biyan, that some of the ladies on this thread favor, is now available on NAP. The prices are not so bad, actually reasonable. Unfortunately, they did not carry size XXS.


----------



## gwentan

Jamie chua


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## IFFAH

[vogue];23392134 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pics, Iffah! They look stunning!
> 
> These 'spy pics', however, slightly scare me!



http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-wildlife-sightings-continued-532174-203.html.



Meandmyhermes said:


> Oh Iffah, my wish list keeps getting longer and longer. I want it all!
> 
> Thank you for the fabulous photos!!







Jadeite said:


> thanks for all the eye candy.







tulip618 said:


> OH I love that cherries outfit. Does anyone know what brand it is?? Super cute!!!!



Stretsis.

Patxotic


----------



## IFFAH

Irna Mareta (Celine shirt, H&M Pants, Christian Louboutins) & Belinda Tjajadi


----------



## IFFAH

Adeline Tjajahjadi and Diana Saksen


----------



## IFFAH

Adeline Tjahjadi


----------



## tennisd

IFFAH said:


> Adeline Tjahjadi



Didn't Jaime wore the same outfit?


----------



## mlemee

tennisd said:


> Didn't Jaime wore the same outfit?



Trust me, _everyone_ is wearing that same outfit. Seen so many people with the Givenchy Rottweiler t shirt and the Zara jeans


----------



## IFFAH

tennisd said:


> Didn't Jaime wore the same outfit?






Shabnam Melwani-Reis, Jamie Chua, Rigel Davis


----------



## siaobag

IFFAH said:


> Adeline Tjahjadi



The second picture looks like the little girl was too scared of the dog in the T-shirt!


----------



## Jadeite

Shabnam is always so well put together.


----------



## [vogue]

^ Agreed. Always classy, never trashy. Love this lady's style.


----------



## martiniandlace

IFFAH said:


> Adeline Tjajahjadi and Diana Saksen


Chinchilla and Hermes croc with GHW....  Now...where would I or could I go? Just delicious!!. Thanks IFFAH for allowing me several moments to fantasize!. Far cry from my own boring choices in my avatar...


----------



## IFFAH

martiniandlace said:


> Chinchilla and Hermes croc with GHW....  Now...where would I or could I go? Just delicious!!. Thanks IFFAH for allowing me several moments to fantasize!. Far cry from my own boring choices in my avatar...



That's not boring dear, that's a versatile and classic Etoupe. To have a nice outfit is not about the fur or diamonds; it's about class and grace.

Like this, by birkin101,






Irna Mareta & Nachayaadar


----------



## martiniandlace

^^^^^^Oh IFFAH!!! How sweet of you to say! Thats *my* Alezan 40 PHW in my avatar!. I had these on earlier this week.....Thank you!. I would love to wear furs etc in the daytime, but my lifestyle just doesnt warrant it. People would think I was nuts....pity!


----------



## IFFAH

martiniandlace said:


> Oh IFFAH!!! How sweet of you to say! Thats *my* Alezan 40 PHW/YSL tributes/geometrie de cretoise in my avatar!. I had them on earlier this week.....Thank you!



! I thought it's an Etoupe from my screen here. Beautiful Alezan! I saw an Alezan shoulder birkin II 2 days ago at my office area during lunchtime. Though it was a brief moment, I keep looking at it until she disappears. There were other Bs during that time, none catch my attention. I think this is what happens when you've been into H for a long time. You just knew what you like, what you don't.


----------



## tibaka

IFFAH said:


> ! I thought it's an Etoupe from my screen here. Beautiful Alezan! I saw an Alezan shoulder birkin II 2 days ago at my office area during lunchtime. Though it was a brief moment, I keep looking at it until she disappears. There were other Bs during that time, none catch my attention. I think this is what happens when you've been into H for a long time. You just knew what you like, what you don't.


Iffah, thank you for the great pics you post, but what is this delicious colour in your avatar??? So pretty....


----------



## IFFAH

tibaka said:


> Iffah, thank you for the great pics you post, but what is this delicious colour in your avatar??? So pretty....



Rose Indienne.


Flower Diamond 16th Anniversary, Susanna Han


----------



## IFFAH

Flower Diamond 16th Anniversary,


----------



## tibaka

IFFAH said:


> Rose Indienne.
> 
> 
> Thanks, beautiful ....


----------



## IFFAH

^ tibaka.


Flower Diamond 16th Anniversary, Singapore


----------



## IFFAH

Flower Diamond 16th Anniversary, Singapore


----------



## tulip618

Thanks IFFAH!!! 



IFFAH said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-wildlife-sightings-continued-532174-203.html.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stretsis.
> 
> Patxotic


----------



## Jadeite

Enjoying all the bling.


----------



## tennisd

mlemee said:


> Trust me, _everyone_ is wearing that same outfit. Seen so many people with the Givenchy Rottweiler t shirt and the Zara jeans



I find it kinda cool seeing how the same outfits on different people look like when they put their own touch to it!


----------



## lulilu

Iffah, this is my absolute all time favorite thread.  It's my weekend treat.  Thank you.


----------



## lulilu

Has anyone noticed that ABL has strayed from her standard shoe (from years past) and is now wearing other styles?  Younger styles?  She looks wonderful.


----------



## fashionistaO

noticed that too re:ABL


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> That's not boring dear, that's a versatile and classic Etoupe. To have a nice outfit is not about the fur or diamonds; it's about class and grace.
> 
> Like this, by birkin101,
> 
> View attachment 1964027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irna Mareta & Nachayaadar



Is that Ostrich Fuschia??  It's glorious!!


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> ^ tibaka.
> 
> 
> Flower Diamond 16th Anniversary, Singapore



That's an interesting SO.  I'd never think of that but it looks amazing!


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-wildlife-sightings-continued-532174-203.html.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stretsis.
> 
> Patxotic



OMG!  These exotics are killing me!!


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> Adeline Tjajahjadi and Diana Saksen



Is that croc black or a dark green?


----------



## dong8351




----------



## IFFAH

lulilu said:


> Iffah, this is my absolute all time favorite thread.  It's my weekend treat.  Thank you.



 lulilu.



purseinsanity said:


> Is that Ostrich Fuschia??  It's glorious!!



Fuschia.



purseinsanity said:


> Is that croc black or a dark green?



, black croc.

Diana Saksen


----------



## IFFAH

Nong Nee, Siritorn Greewong and Monlacha Skulthai


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> lulilu.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuschia.
> 
> 
> 
> , black croc.
> 
> Diana Saksen



Thank you my dear!    Tell me, is there anything about H you _*don't*_ know?


----------



## glamourbag

IFFAH said:


> Flower Diamond 16th Anniversary, Singapore



Thank you IFFAH, these pictures are like a dream for me...all the beautiful ladies wearing color! I adore this! Women who arent afraid to bring some brights to their look!!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## glamourbag

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you both!! I love the plain versions so much!!



Yes, Intermix has also carried Vita for a while. Our *Carlhina *picked up a few back in September or so, along with their matching rings. They are fun. You can see then in some of her stack pictures.


----------



## IFFAH

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you my dear!    Tell me, is there anything about H you _*don't*_ know?



A lot, dear purseinsanity. I'm a _*noob*_ at identifying scarves. I salute to all who can remember the long french names of scarves!



glamourbag said:


> Thank you IFFAH, these pictures are like a dream for me...all the beautiful ladies wearing color! I adore this! Women who arent afraid to bring some brights to their look!!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!



Thank you, dear glamourbag! You are an inspiration to all of us here too for bringing glamour in every outfit you post!


Naz Nazif


----------



## IFFAH

patxotic and @ Controieau with Dita Von Tesse in Thailand


----------



## IFFAH

Irna Mareta. I like her consistency style. Simple idea, blouse and pants or skirt, the way she match her colors and accessories, .


----------



## IFFAH

Hermes stackings. Ostrich CDCs. T-B: ohoh, ariyachanda & ske6755j


----------



## IFFAH

She is one of us. And she deserves to be on this thread. This thread is akin to "Hall of Fame". Only few selected may get to be here.


You know who you are, continue to shine like you always do in your style Casual queen.


----------



## IFFAH

You know you have been an inspiration to others when Jamie Chua is inspired by the same style, complimenting on this particular ensemble, http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-721.html#post23282368.


----------



## IFFAH

Living it up in Bali. Jamie Chua.


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## kashmira

double post


----------



## kashmira

IFFAH said:


> She is one of us. And she deserves to be on this thread. This thread is akin to "Hall of Fame". Only few selected may get to be here.
> 
> 
> You know who you are, continue to shine like you always do in your style Casual queen.



What an awesome style - she for sure deserves to be in this thread! Thanks for posting IFFAH


----------



## eagle1002us

IFFAH said:


> Luthy




Good thing she's young b/c all those gorgeous pearls around her neck probably weigh a ton.   (Speaking as one who can barely tolerate two strands of faux pearls made iridescent with sardine scales!).

Seriously, I'd wear her look if I could, even with faux pearls.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Beautiful pictures, Iffah.  Thank you for all your work on this thread.


----------



## eggpudding

IFFAH said:


> She is one of us. And she deserves to be on this thread. This thread is akin to "Hall of Fame". Only few selected may get to be here.
> 
> 
> You know who you are, continue to shine like you always do in your style Casual queen.



I love her style!! Especially the maxi skirt combos. #inspirationforsummer


----------



## lv_luva

Is this a 30 or 35?  I love the proportion on her!


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> Hermes stackings. Ostrich CDCs. T-B: ohoh, ariyachanda & ske6755j



OMG!  I've been dying for Ostrich CDCs!  Are these vintage or a new thing?


----------



## chanelious

IFFAH said:


> Hi chanelicious, how are you?  They are by Stretsis.



hi hi IFFAHthanks for the id i'm currently having my hands full looking after my 2 dd but i always sneak in here to look at the eye candies once i have the time!and really appreciate u for taking the time n effort to keep this thread updated


----------



## IFFAH

kashmira said:


> What an awesome style - she for sure deserves to be in this thread! Thanks for posting IFFAH



 kashmira.



Madam Bijoux said:


> Beautiful pictures, Iffah.  Thank you for all your work on this thread.



 Madam Bijoux.



lv_luva said:


> Is this a 30 or 35?  I love the proportion on her!



30.



purseinsanity said:


> OMG!  I've been dying for Ostrich CDCs!  Are these vintage or a new thing?



Vintage. . Hermes may have Ostrich CDCs, usually rare.



chanelious said:


> hi hi IFFAHthanks for the id i'm currently having my hands full looking after my 2 dd but i always sneak in here to look at the eye candies once i have the time!and really appreciate u for taking the time n effort to keep this thread updated



 chanelious! I understand how it's like being a mom, lol!

Nong Nee and Irna Mareta


----------



## IFFAH

Kane Lim


----------



## IFFAH

Luthy


----------



## IFFAH

chincac!

Angelina Cindy shopping time.


----------



## IFFAH

Ezraj William and Velove Vexia (1st pic, Indonesian actress)


----------



## IFFAH

Indonesia, Pond's Social Club.


----------



## IFFAH

Krisdayanti. Spot the Birkins.


----------



## IFFAH

Chrisy.

Rossa, singer. Hermes pants.


----------



## IFFAH

Wulan Guritno


----------



## IFFAH

Jamie Chua


----------



## IFFAH

Jaime Lo. Tosca Epsom Constance Elan.


----------



## IFFAH

Chanlertfa Chattip and Koi Chayathip


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> Ezraj William and Velove Vexia (1st pic, Indonesian actress)



OMG!  What color is that croc B?!!?


----------



## purseinsanity

This is one of absolute favorite threads.  Thank you to all those who post the wonderful pictures that make this thread possible!!!


----------



## mistikat

Just a reminder that the posting of fakes is not permitted. If anyone has an issue on any thread, PM one of the moderators, please.


----------



## ms piggy

It is against the forum rules to post/link fakes. When you sign up as a member here, you are to abide by the terms of this forum. Drama/perpetuating drama is also not tolerated. If you have issues with anyone, please take it to PM or contact the moderators.


----------



## baggrl

IFFAH said:


> Jamie Chua



Aha! Thats where all the CdC's went!  Thanks IFFAH!


----------



## footlocker

IFFAH said:


> Chrisy.
> 
> Rossa, singer. Hermes pants.



I don't want to sound I am mean. But.....the pants looks like an aerobic pants on her. Is it too tight or her thigh is tooooooo........


----------



## Jadeite

Lol!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

IFFAH what is your instagram? you must post a crazy collection, i want to see!


----------



## birkinglover

LamborghiniGirl said:


> IFFAH what is your instagram? you must post a crazy collection, i want to see!



Me too...


----------



## IFFAH

ms piggy said:


> It is against the forum rules to post/link fakes. When you sign up as a member here, you are to abide by the terms of this forum. Drama/perpetuating drama is also not tolerated. If you have issues with anyone, please take it to PM or contact the moderators.


----------



## IFFAH

LamborghiniGirl said:


> IFFAH what is your instagram? you must post a crazy collection, i want to see!



No darling, I rarely post mine on my private IG. Singapore is a small country. Any word is spread quickly when you're in this circle. I prefer to stay private and low-key. Hope you understand.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

IFFAH said:


> No darling, I rarely post mine on my private IG. Singapore is a small country. Any word is spread quickly when you're in this circle. I prefer to stay private and low-key. Hope you understand.



have you ever posted your collection or reveals here? I must have missed them!


----------



## IFFAH

^

Jamie Chua


----------



## [vogue]

^Love that Mary Katrantzou top on her. Would look better without that big bangle though! 

Thanks IFFAH for the pics!! xx


----------



## am2022

Thanks iffah for the eye candy! Been so busy but wanted you to know that when I do log on TPF every 3 -4 days I see to it I visit your thread as well!!! Hugs!


----------



## blusilv

IFFAH said:


> She is one of us. And she deserves to be on this thread. This thread is akin to "Hall of Fame". Only few selected may get to be here.
> 
> 
> You know who you are, continue to shine like you always do in your style Casual queen.





kashmira said:


> What an awesome style - she for sure deserves to be in this thread! Thanks for posting IFFAH





eggpudding said:


> I love her style!! Especially the maxi skirt combos. #inspirationforsummer



Thank you all for the kind words!! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## DiamondS

Thank you for the amazing eyecandy *IFFAH*! 

Love love love Jamie's croc Kelly and her flattering MK peplum top. With her smiling face and a tall, skinny body she makes almost everything look enviable though


----------



## CookyMonster

IFFAH said:
			
		

> That was the first photo which caught my eye before I discover more about her.
> 
> Avid sportsman, part-time model, entrepeneur. Grandson of minister and mum's a former princess married Singaporean; old rich money. Close friends with former Hermes director.
> 
> Irna Mareta



That's a very interesting self-promotion there!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

CookyMonster said:


> That's a very interesting self-promotion there!



What do you mean?


----------



## CookyMonster

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> IFFAH what is your instagram? you must post a crazy collection, i want to see!



I have a hunch who HE might be


----------



## prettychic

IFFAH said:


> ^
> 
> Jamie Chua



Is Jamie's birkin blue brighton?


----------



## IFFAH

CookyMonster said:


> That's a very interesting self-promotion there!



CookyMonster, if you're referring to Naz Nazif, that's my fren. I saw your comments on his IG.


----------



## mimoko

IFFAH said:


> No darling, I rarely post mine on my private IG. Singapore is a small country. Any word is spread quickly when you're in this circle. I prefer to stay private and low-key. Hope you understand.



Smart lady! Iffah..I'm your no 1 fan!  for posting all the amazing pics.


----------



## IFFAH

mimoko said:


> Smart lady! Iffah..I'm your no 1 fan!  for posting all the amazing pics.



. It has happened before to others. You'd never know who's reading this forum. I miss many of our old members!

Prepping up for Christian Dior X'Mas party, Jamie Chua


----------



## IFFAH

Christian Dior top, Balenciaga skirt and Charlotte Olympia. Jamie Chua


----------



## IFFAH

Diana Saksen


----------



## IFFAH

Irna Mareta


----------



## IFFAH

patxotic


----------



## IFFAH

Peepy


----------



## Lutz

Ms Virginia Lok, Hong Kong, 28 November 2012.







Credit: Next Magazine


----------



## IFFAH

Monlacha Skulthai


----------



## IFFAH

Nong Nee


----------



## IFFAH

Glisters and Blisters


----------



## IFFAH

,


----------



## birkinglover

IFFAH...


----------



## eggpudding

blusilv said:


> Thank you all for the kind words!! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;



 I remember some of your outfit pics on TPF before now! Love love love your effortless cool, keep it up


----------



## IFFAH

birkinglover said:


> IFFAH...





L'Officel Celebs Party & Celebrate to 2013


----------



## IFFAH

Piaget Party, Nirunda and Seiko Artron


----------



## IFFAH

Marie Choo at Opening of MAD, Modern Asian Diner


----------



## IFFAH

In Hong Kong,

Frey Wille Gustav Klimt and Vacheron Constantin Landmark Prince's Opening


----------



## IFFAH

Araya Hargate


----------



## Julide

IFFAH said:


> patxotic



What an interesting birkin!! I can't tell the skin but it reminds me of...



IFFAH said:


> Araya Hargate



Iadore Araya! She is so cute and her style is very fresh!!


IFFAHlove all your pics!!!


----------



## IFFAH

Julide said:


> What an interesting birkin!! I can't tell the skin but it reminds me of...
> 
> 
> 
> Iadore Araya! She is so cute and her style is very fresh!!
> 
> 
> IFFAHlove all your pics!!!




^Welcome back, Julide! Miss your postings!


----------



## IFFAH

,


----------



## Julide

IFFAH said:


> ^Welcome back, Julide! Miss your postings!



Thank you!!Happy to be back!!


----------



## IFFAH

^


----------



## birkinglover

What color is the birkin that Jamie has?


----------



## bags to die for

IFFAH said:


> Marie Choo at Opening of MAD, Modern Asian Diner



OMG Iffah! My friend's sister is in the pic!  Just never thought I would know anyone from far far away. lol.


----------



## IFFAH

birkinglover said:


> What color is the birkin that Jamie has?



Gris T.



bags to die for said:


> OMG Iffah! My friend's sister is in the pic!  Just never thought I would know anyone from far far away. lol.



Small world!

  xx

He's a member of this forum too. Don't think we should assume about his life behind the lenses.


Queen and Peepy, editor-in-chief of Peepy Hi Mag


----------



## IFFAH

Aum Patchrapa, actress and girlfriends


----------



## IFFAH

Nong Sriwan


----------



## IFFAH

oummuo


----------



## IFFAH

oummuo


----------



## IFFAH

Lookyourstyle,


----------



## mlbags

Dear IFFAH, much as I am curious as to who is 'IFFAH'... I must first point out that I admire the style and grace on how you field questions and comments on this thread. Very gracious! Well done.


----------



## Rachelle

Japanese model Rinka; Chinese actress Chen Hong


----------



## IFFAH

mlbags said:


> Dear IFFAH, much as I am curious as to who is 'IFFAH'... I must first point out that I admire the style and grace on how you field questions and comments on this thread. Very gracious! Well done.



[FONT="Comic Sans=MS"] mlbags. This question has been asked upon many times. I'm jaded with such questions. Why not the rest of us here? Who am I is not important. Pics and contribution to TPF are more important.

Diana Saksen[/FONT]


----------



## IFFAH

Alexander Liang


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*IFFAH*, thanks so much for all the eye candies !!  I'm really falling in love with the B25 and it is super cute on those ladies.


----------



## Jadeite

ABL with straight hair is refreshing but i miss her Big Hair style more...


----------



## birkinglover

Jakarta
Christmas Party Gathering.Dress Code : White dress and green accessories.
3 Shades of green.From let to right: Nancy with her vert anis Birkin,Aily Harsono with her vert voret ostrich birkin,Rosemary with her pelouse birkin.


----------



## birkinglover

Birkin to match the Cameo trends...VERT FORET Ostrich Birkin..

Aily Harsono with Vert FORET Ostrich Birkin,and Nadia Walla withe her Tadelak Kelly at Bazzaar and Missoni Events,Jakarta.


----------



## Alegory

IFFAH said:


> Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> Small world!
> 
> 
> 
> He's a member of this forum too. Don't think we should assume about his life behind the lenses.
> 
> 
> Queen and Peepy, editor-in-chief of Peepy Hi Mag




Well I hope I'm wrong! 
But a public figure or any one that put out information or participates in an open forum should then be careful of how they are viewed by others !
In his defense he looks happy and that is what mater!
My comment is all base on what I see!

I see a lot of his mother in him.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

IFFAH said:


> [FONT="Comic Sans=MS"] mlbags. This question has been asked upon many times. I'm jaded with such questions. Why not the rest of us here? Who am I is not important. Pics and contribution to TPF are more important.
> 
> Diana Saksen[/FONT]




i am curious too! you contribute so much time posting other peoples photos, i would love to see some of your own as well. you know the brand more than anyone else it seems, so i am sure you have lots of photos of your pieces that would make all of us drool


----------



## bobobob

Eva Chen


----------



## CobaltBlu

**IMPORTANT NOTICE***

I have deleted some of the unkind remarks in this thread. They will not be tolerated. Plain and simple. 
If you have an issue you can send me a private message. 

This is not something we are going to discuss on this thread which is for photographs and fun not criticism and cattiness. Please don't make comments about moderation in the thread.  

If you do, you will receive a reminder---at the very least---for taking the thread off topic in that manner. 

Many of the people whose pictures have been posted are members or dear friends of members and many are regular visitors here.  Whether you feel they should have thicker skins or not is immaterial. We will not allow this thread to be a place to criticize and snark at people who are kind and lovely in real life and who happen to also be colorful characters and have nice collections. 

*Yes there is a fine line between celebrities and socialites, and to err on the sake of kindness will not harm any of us. They are not fair game just because their pictures are in this thread.
*
Again you are free to PM me if you wish to discuss this but this thread is *not* the place to voice your sadness or indignation over someones fashion or lifestyle choice.

*Also --and this is important--please do not bring drama or even hints of drama from other social networking site here to the PurseForum. This thread is not a private clubhouse even though at times it may seem like one.
*

*It would be a shame if this were to become a Pictures Only NO CHATTER thread. I am sure we can agree on that.*


----------



## Jadeite

birkinglover said:
			
		

> Jakarta
> Christmas Party Gathering.Dress Code : White dress and green accessories.
> 3 Shades of green.From let to right: Nancy with her vert anis Birkin,Aily Harsono with her vert voret ostrich birkin,Rosemary with her pelouse birkin.



 I'm green with envy over all the greens!! 
That pelouse is just divine.


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> oummuo



O...M...G!!!!!!  Are all those Bs LIZARD?!!?  

And what purple is that Lindy?  UV?  Beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> oummuo



I'm so sorry to keep asking you color questions IFFAH!  But I have one more!    What color is that grey Kelly?  Etain?


----------



## purseinsanity

birkinglover said:


> Jakarta
> Christmas Party Gathering.Dress Code : White dress and green accessories.
> 3 Shades of green.From let to right: Nancy with her vert anis Birkin,Aily Harsono with her vert voret ostrich birkin,Rosemary with her pelouse birkin.



Thanks for this picture!  It makes such a difference to see different shades of a color right next to each other.


----------



## bababebi

bobobob said:


> Eva Chen



Love the gray study here!

The Birkin is Graphite


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> Christian Dior top, Balenciaga skirt and Charlotte Olympia. Jamie Chua



This is how peplum should look!  Jamie wears it well.  If I wore it, I think people would keel over in horror!


----------



## birkinglover

Aily Harsono with her bordeaoux kelly pochettes, Hermes blue saphire matte croc booties TDF ,and alaia dress.


----------



## birkinglover

Aily Harsono's shoes .Hermes blue saphire matte TDF


----------



## birkinglover

Front view of the booties


----------



## IFFAH

purseinsanity said:


> I'm so sorry to keep asking you color questions IFFAH!  But I have one more!    What color is that grey Kelly?  Etain?



Kelly is Etain and Lindy, Iris.


----------



## Millicat

IFFAH said:


> Lookyourstyle,



Beautiful woman, elegant and graceful.


----------



## Millicat

Rachelle said:


> Japanese model Rinka; Chinese actress Chen Hong



The lady in the first pic (the model ?) has got a lovely face, she manages to look gorgeous whilst multitasking there !


----------



## DiamondS

Great new pics *IFFAH* and *birkinglover*!  So refreshing to see beautiful people + amazing fashion during the stressful pre-Christmas time!


----------



## birkinglover

DiamondS said:


> Great new pics *IFFAH* and *birkinglover*!  So refreshing to see beautiful people + amazing fashion during the stressful pre-Christmas time!



Diamonds


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> Kelly is Etain and Lindy, Iris.



Thank you!  Again!


----------



## birkinglover

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig



What is the color of this beautiful red croc matte?Thanks


----------



## martiniandlace

birkinglover said:


> Aily Harsono's shoes .Hermes blue saphire matte TDF


OMG!!!..TDF indeed! I saw these shoes!!...I saw these shoes in green croc!!!!. I literally swooned.  If I didnt need to buy a house in 2013!!!, if I didnt have bills!!!......oh, the pain of becoming a responsible adult.:cry:


----------



## CobaltBlu

martiniandlace said:


> OMG!!!..TDF indeed! I saw these shoes!!...I saw these shoes in *green croc*!!!!. I literally swooned.  If I didnt need to buy a house in 2013!!!, if I didnt have bills!!!......oh, the pain of becoming a responsible adult.:cry:





That must have been incredible. What color green? More emerald, or more forest. I want to get the image right


----------



## martiniandlace

CobaltBlu said:


> That must have been incredible. What color green? More emerald, or more forest. I want to get the image right



A very deep emerald green, a very very rich green....it belonged to a customer already. Lucky woman!!!. In my next life...I will be ready!


----------



## CobaltBlu

martiniandlace said:


> A very deep emerald green, a very very rich green....it belonged to a customer already. Lucky woman!!!. In my next life...I will be ready!



Thats what color they were in my head, too.
Perfect for my imaginary life.


----------



## birkinglover

martiniandlace said:


> OMG!!!..TDF indeed! I saw these shoes!!...I saw these shoes in green croc!!!!. I literally swooned.  If I didnt need to buy a house in 2013!!!, if I didnt have bills!!!......oh, the pain of becoming a responsible adult.:cry:



Omg,you saw green emerald shoes
May I know which Hermes store is it?Thanks


----------



## IFFAH

DiamondS said:


> Great new pics *IFFAH* and *birkinglover*!  So refreshing to see beautiful people + amazing fashion during the stressful pre-Christmas time!



Thank you, dear.


:back2topic:. patxotic


----------



## IFFAH

Diana and Luthy


----------



## IFFAH

Gong Hive


----------



## IFFAH

Naz Nazif, poydtreechada, Nong Nee


----------



## IFFAH

Siritorn and Jamie


----------



## IFFAH

Poo and Kalamare


----------



## IFFAH

Chloe, Pan Patchara and Dorothy


----------



## IFFAH

Jaime Lo


----------



## IFFAH

Ms Lee Pheungboonpra


----------



## IFFAH

Angelababy


----------



## birkinglover

IFFAH


----------



## IFFAH

^ birkinglover

Ms Kalyarat


----------



## IFFAH

Random,


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> Random,



Ooohhh, what's the red with the Jaune, IFFAH?


----------



## IFFAH

purseinsanity said:


> Ooohhh, what's the red with the Jaune, IFFAH?



Brique Epsom Candy Kelly.


----------



## IFFAH

Aum Patchrapa and Jamie


----------



## IFFAH

Emily


----------



## IFFAH

During Alexis Mabille Couture, Harry Winston and Chinese Women Association,

Mrs Benjamin Teo, Shabnam Arashan, Rosalyn Tay, Mery Lusianto, Tan Khar Nai and Annie Chan


----------



## IFFAH

Joo Choon Lin, Resolution of Reality,

Tania, Madeleine and Vivienne


----------



## mgcda

IFFAH said:


> Angelababy



iffah thanks for the eye candy, who is this angelababy, gorgeous!!


----------



## Millicat

IFFAH said:


> Joo Choon Lin, Resolution of Reality,
> 
> Tania, Madeleine and Vivienne



Love the 2 first pictures, it makes me smile along with them, lovely


----------



## thyme

birkinglover said:


> Front view of the booties



these were available at bond st london yesterday. 



IFFAH said:


> Joo Choon Lin, Resolution of Reality,
> 
> Tania, Madeleine and Vivienne





Millicat said:


> Love the 2 first pictures, it makes me smile along with them, lovely



agree, lovely genuine smiles in the first 2 pics


----------



## IFFAH

mgcda said:


> iffah thanks for the eye candy, who is this angelababy, gorgeous!!



Taiwan celebrity.


----------



## IFFAH

Luthy (Etoupe Swift Kelly Danse) and patxotic w/dad


----------



## IFFAH

From South Korea,
*
Lee Hyori*, Korean celeb had *Jane Birkin's* 1st Hermes watch being sold at her bazaar.


----------



## JWiseman

IFFAH said:


> Random,



Is that first pic a HAC 40!? Ughhhh my HG for sure and it looks navy-ish??!!


----------



## IFFAH

JWiseman said:


> Is that first pic a HAC 40!? Ughhhh my HG for sure and it looks navy-ish??!!



Hac 50. It looks navy-ish in pictures.


----------



## martiniandlace

IFFAH said:


> Taiwan celebrity.


I know I am supposed to be looking at these two and Lord knows they are hard to tear your eyes away from BUT....the house!!! Where is this house and whose house is it?
I want the light fixtures and the marble floors....


----------



## quaintrelle

IFFAH said:


> From South Korea,
> *
> Lee Hyori*, Korean celeb had *Jane Birkin's* 1st Hermes watch being sold at her bazaar.



Thank you IFFAH.  It is always a treat to see/read your posts...


----------



## 31ruuecaambon

IFFAH said:


> Taiwan celebrity.



Oh my goshh. Are those Kusuma cosmetic cases glued to their handbags?!


----------



## Jadeite

Incredible images IFFAH thanks again to you I am here stalking the thread even before breakfast!


----------



## eggpudding

mgcda said:


> iffah thanks for the eye candy, who is this angelababy, gorgeous!!



HK model. Had a sh*tload of work done on her face.


----------



## hydroconscious

IFFAH said:


> From South Korea,
> *
> Lee Hyori*, Korean celeb had *Jane Birkin's* 1st Hermes watch being sold at her bazaar.



Wish my stuff was signed by Jane Birkin herself!!! >.<


----------



## hydroconscious

birkinglover said:


> Aily Harsono's shoes .Hermes blue saphire matte TDF



CRAzy!! love them!!! 

Though I won't be able to pull it off... Nor the money $$ to purchase them haha


----------



## Sinatra

IFFAH said:


> Brique Epsom Candy Kelly.




Love her look. Wish I could rock this


----------



## thewave1969

IFFAH said:


> Taiwan celebrity.


Please forgive me, but how did these ladies attach/glued the 2 Vuitton Kusama cosmetic pouches to the Kelly and Chanel bags? Seem strange to me


----------



## mgcda

IFFAH said:


> Taiwan celebrity.





eggpudding said:


> HK model. Had a sh*tload of work done on her face.




thanks ladies 
you all are very knowledgeable..


----------



## mlbags

thewave1969 said:


> Please forgive me, but how did these ladies attach/glued the 2 Vuitton Kusama cosmetic pouches to the Kelly and Chanel bags? Seem strange to me



They are very wealthy.
So, injecting some novelty (gluing the LV pouches with Super Glue) with the risk of damaging a bag or two, is not a big issue with them.  I supposed.


----------



## birkinglover

Aily Harsono with 3 color b25 birkin bubblegum pink,rose tyrien and rose shocking,kelly dog croco pink fuschia and Charlotte shoes.


----------



## IFFAH

Jamie


----------



## IFFAH

*Diana Saksen* has launched her own website: http://dsaksinstyle.com/


----------



## IFFAH

Diana Saksen


----------



## IFFAH

Diana Saksen


----------



## IFFAH

patxotic and mum


----------



## Hermezzy

IFFAH said:


> Taiwan celebrity.


Very intense!


----------



## Hermezzy

IFFAH said:


> Diana Saksen


Ultra-chic, ultra-elegant, and over-the-top!


----------



## IFFAH

^

Luthy


----------



## IFFAH

Nong Nee


----------



## birkinglover

IFFAH ..
I like Diane Saksen's Kelly


----------



## IFFAH

Nong Sriwan


----------



## IFFAH

birkinglover.

Random,


----------



## IFFAH

Actress, Ong Aileng


----------



## Hermezzy

Iffah, your pictures should seriously be compiled in a coffee - table book format and published by Rizzoli, Phaidon, or Abrams!!


----------



## perlerare

31ruuecaambon said:


> Oh my goshh. Are those Kusuma cosmetic cases *glued *to their handbags?!





thewave1969 said:


> Please forgive me, but how did these ladies attach/*glued* the 2 Vuitton Kusama cosmetic pouches to the Kelly and Chanel bags? Seem strange to me





mlbags said:


> They are very wealthy.
> So, injecting some novelty (gluing the LV pouches with Super* Glue*) with the risk of damaging a bag or two, is not a big issue with them.  I supposed.



I think they are not so stupid...even if they are that wealthy. 
How about a magnet device  ? If that has crossed my mind, that might have crossed their mind as well....


----------



## Jadeite

dumb possibilty....is there some super strong tape holding the Kusama pouches to the bag? you know , the type of invisible tape that holds our dresses together so our "bits" don't fall out.


----------



## lv_luva

Maybe the Scotch 3m removable tape for hooks?


----------



## Julide

IFFAH said:


> patxotic and mum



Love these pics!!!I can see where Patxotic gets her looks!! Her mother is beautiful!!IFFAHFor all the pics!!:kiss:


----------



## DiamondS

IFFAH said:


> patxotic and mum



Great pics again *IFFAH*!  

Love patxotic's posing, she wants to have a theatrical flair which is very cool!


----------



## eggpudding

Patxotic's mum looks younger than her..like a role reversal.


----------



## Lutz

Mrs. Jojo Fok, Hong Kong, 5 December 2012.







Credit: Next Magazine


----------



## Lutz

Ms CHAN Hoi Wan, Hong Kong, 9 December 2012.






Credit: Next Magazine


----------



## Brooklynite

IFFAH said:


> birkinglover.
> 
> Random,



which color is the first bag? (the new style)


----------



## pretty99

Brooklynite said:


> which color is the first bag? (the new style)



looks Cobalt to me.....


----------



## Polaremil

IFFAH said:


> ^
> 
> Luthy



Love Luthy's rings!


----------



## Polaremil

IFFAH said:


> Diana Saksen



She's very brave walking those Loubs in the snow.


----------



## Brooklynite

pretty99 said:


> looks Cobalt to me.....


It's so pretty. 
Thank you *Pretty99* and *IFFAH*!


----------



## prettychic

IFFAH said:


> Diana Saksen



Is this croc a 30b or 35b? TIA....


----------



## Kaithy

May I introduce Doctorkatekate. On Thai TV Show.

Instagram : doctorkatekate


----------



## Jsusan

Kaithy said:


> May I introduce Doctorkatekate. On Thai TV Show.
> 
> Instagram : doctorkatekate


Wowwwww so amazing collection love it


----------



## IFFAH

prettychic said:


> Is this croc a 30b or 35b? TIA....



30.

Jamie


----------



## IFFAH

Pond's Social Club, Indonesia


----------



## IFFAH

Opi Skyfall


----------



## IFFAH

patxotic


----------



## IFFAH

Luthy


----------



## IFFAH

Diana Saksen attending re-opening of Kate Spade, Plaza Indonesia.


----------



## IFFAH

Koi Chayathip


----------



## Aminamina

IFFAH said:


> patxotic








I LOVE this look. Amazing how the colours and textures work together  Dear IFFAH :salute:


----------



## Flip88

IFFAH said:


> Koi Chayathip



She is so beautiful


----------



## Celia_Hish

IFFAH said:


> Koi Chayathip



the KP is so adorable, love it


----------



## Celia_Hish

IFFAH said:


> Nong Sriwan



Loving her K, gorgy


----------



## Celia_Hish

IFFAH said:


> birkinglover.
> 
> Random,



Lovely medor clutch, nice color


----------



## Celia_Hish

IFFAH said:


> Jamie



Fabulous jamie, love ur fashion taste and AWESOME H bags


----------



## Celia_Hish

IFFAH said:


> *Diana Saksen* has launched her own website: http://dsaksinstyle.com/



The pink L is so pretty, love it


----------



## Celia_Hish

IFFAH said:


> Diana Saksen



Always admire her style and everything she posted here.....FAB


----------



## AnHermesHabit

IFFAH said:


> patxotic



j'adore that grey dress in the first couple of pictures!  Any idea where it is from?


----------



## Celia_Hish

IFFAH said:


> Chloe, Pan Patchara and Dorothy



Gorgeous H bags and love all her style, fabulous


----------



## poptarts

IFFAH said:


> That's not boring dear, that's a versatile and classic Etoupe. To have a nice outfit is not about the fur or diamonds; it's about class and grace.
> 
> Like this, by birkin101,




Thanks for all the eye candies IFFAH. This is probably my favorite look in the thread. She looks effortlessly chic, and not to mention comfortable 

I totally agree with what you said, it's not about what you wear, it's about how you wear it and how you carry yourself.


----------



## Millicat

IFFAH said:


> Koi Chayathip



She looks so sweet 
Lovely outfit, everything matches up really well.


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## am2022

Lovely!!!
Can somebody put these lovely curls on my hair?
Sorry for the rant iffah.... But my 14 year old DD refuses all
The time!!!! And I'm hopeless with those heated curlers! Lol!



IFFAH said:


> Koi Chayathip


----------



## DiamondS

Great new pics *IFFAH*! Thank you for sharing! : hugs:


----------



## wang.ruby

Aminamina said:
			
		

> I LOVE this look. Amazing how the colours and textures work together  Dear IFFAH :salute:



Wow love..........anyone know the color name.?


----------



## Hermezzy

iffah said:


> luthy


wow!


----------



## Hermezzy

aminamina said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/hermes/1983083d1355459799-asians-and-hermes-p1.jpg
> i love this look. Amazing how the colours and textures work together  Dear iffah :salute:


agreed!


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


Lovely =)


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


The cape & hat works well with that CDC belt... almost like a super hero. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

IFFAH said:


> birkinglover.
> 
> Random,


Wow! That wallet needs to be sold at my H store... none here =(


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


Yummy! Did you just score this one? Beautiful piece of work.


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

Lutz said:


> Ms CHAN Hoi Wan, Hong Kong, 9 December 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Next Magazine


The ghostly faces in the background (b/c of the blurring). yikes


----------



## Bevyofpurses

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig



So this is where vlad got his inspiration


----------



## Hermezzy

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


Very elegant and yet, at the same time, oh so playful!


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> patxotic



OMG!  That grey is perfection!  Too bad they haven't made a leather B in that grey!!  Anyone know what color exactly this is?


----------



## Boogee119

purseinsanity said:


> OMG!  That grey is perfection!  Too bad they haven't made a leather B in that grey!!  Anyone know what color exactly this is?



I was asking the same question.  Hope someone knows the answer!


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## lulilu

Bevyofpurses said:


> So this is where vlad got his inspiration



The photo above shows just how lovely Tina is.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig



that chain draped over her fingers-- is that part of the phone cover? so interesting!


----------



## bobobob

LamborghiniGirl said:


> that chain draped over her fingers-- is that part of the phone cover? so interesting!



Part of the phone cover 


Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## bobobob

Kane Lim


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## ainct

what color is that birkin on Jamie Chua?


----------



## bobobob

ainct said:


> what color is that birkin on Jamie Chua?



Metallic Silver


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Her top and the Birkin are perfect together.


----------



## Hermezzy

bobobob said:


> Part of the phone cover
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua


Oh that last bag is really special - LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


Gorgeous - I wish I could ID all of those marvelous bracelets!


----------



## Hermezzy

bobobob said:


> Metallic Silver


OH WOW! I didn't even know Birkins came in metallic finishes like that!  Is it only available with certain leathers? And is it a special dye?


----------



## IFFAH

Luthy


----------



## fashionistaO

Pretty hues on the metallic^


----------



## IFFAH

Hermezzy said:


> OH WOW! I didn't even know Birkins came in metallic finishes like that!  Is it only available with certain leathers? And is it a special dye?




Chevre.


----------



## thewave1969

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


What a beautiful metallic color!


----------



## IFFAH

Nong Nee


----------



## starstarz

metallic birkin rocks!! i love it


----------



## IFFAH

Siritorn


----------



## IFFAH

Gris Fonce and Parchemin. Patxotic and mum


----------



## IFFAH

At Hermes party


----------



## IFFAH

Bottega Veneta Cruise, Condo Showroom and Alfred Dunhill


----------



## IFFAH

Alfred Dunhill and Shiseido


----------



## Millicat

Shiseido ? 
The only Shiseido i know is the make-up brand - is she related or the owner of it ?


----------



## jellyv

Millicat said:


> Shiseido ?
> The only Shiseido i know is the make-up brand - is she related or the owner of it ?



Alfred Dunhill and Shiseido are both brand names.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A Jige would have been better than the Kelly with that lady's white dress.


----------



## IFFAH

,


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh thanks for the pic of the raincoat! I leave my Hermes at home when it rains... but maybe I should use the raincoat. It looks so cute in the pics 



IFFAH said:


> Luthy



The pic with the little one is _so adorable_! 



IFFAH said:


> ,


----------



## Millicat

jellyv said:


> Alfred Dunhill and Shiseido are both brand names.



You mean that this lady is the person behind the skincare company of the same name ?
And he the person behind the cigarettes of the same name ?


----------



## jellyv

Millicat said:


> You mean that this lady is the person behind the skincare company of the same name ?
> And he the person behind the cigarettes of the same name ?



Pretty sure those were individuals at events related to the brands. Alfred D. himself was born in the late 1800s (it is a luxury goods company), and Shiseido dates back to 1872.


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## jellyv

^Is she hiding in one of the boxes?


----------



## Ebis

Enjoy every single post!!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

IFFAH said:


> Nong Nee


WOw - what beautiful exotic skin Bs....


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Millicat you crack me up


----------



## Jadeite

Patxotic's mom looks really elegant. Love her parchemin birdie b.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## Hermezzy

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


What color is Jamie's ostrich B? Argile? I love it.


----------



## cotonblanc

Hermezzy said:


> What color is Jamie's ostrich B? Argile? I love it.



I'm not an expert but someone commented that it is Parchemin. I love how pale it is!


----------



## Hermezzy

cotonblanc said:


> I'm not an expert but someone commented that it is Parchemin. I love how pale it is!



Oh I agree 100000%!


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## iamaka

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig



Dear bobobob, do you know the exact name of this mini evelyne? I'd like to ask my SA to add it on my wishlist  so cute and adorable!!!


----------



## Millicat

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Love her jumper 
And a perfect match to the parchemin.


----------



## Aminamina

IFFAH said:


> Bottega Veneta Cruise, Condo Showroom and Alfred Dunhill








I love the lady in this dress with perfectly matching bracelets!!! The belt and shoes - not so much - they took the perfection out of the look IMO.


----------



## pjlatte

Kalamare


----------



## pjlatte




----------



## pjlatte

May Fuangarom


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## pjlatte

Aum Patchrapa











Nune Woranuch


----------



## bobobob

Eva Chen


----------



## mlbags

pjlatte said:


> Kalamare




Wow!  Who is she *pjlatte*??  She's superb-ly gorgeous.  Elegant and oh so classy.  I am really taken by her!!!


----------



## Julide

mlbags said:


> Wow!  Who is she *pjlatte*??  She's superb-ly gorgeous.  Elegant and oh so classy.  I am really taken by her!!!



+ one!! 

Would love to know too!!!


----------



## pjlatte

mlbags said:


> Wow!  Who is she *pjlatte*??  She's superb-ly gorgeous.  Elegant and oh so classy.  I am really taken by her!!!





Julide said:


> + one!!
> Would love to know too!!!



She's a TV host from Thailand. I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Julide

pjlatte said:


> She's a TV host from Thailand. I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures.



Loved the pics!! The TV hosts style is a amazing!! Would love to see more of her!!!Thank you for the eye candy!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

pjlatte said:


> Kalamare


Beautiful looks...


----------



## Minda

pjlatte said:
			
		

> Kalamare



Could someone ID her gorgeous red scarf please? TIA


----------



## pjlatte

Minda said:


> Could someone ID her gorgeous red scarf please? TIA



It's LV.


----------



## thyme

bobobob said:


> Eva Chen





pjlatte said:


> She's a TV host from Thailand. I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures.



thank you for the lovely pictures *bobobob* and *pjlatte*


----------



## bobobob

chincac said:


> thank you for the lovely pictures *bobobob*



You're welcome


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## DiamondS

Jamie looks great with her Jypsiere, very sporty and casual. Thank you for sharing *bobobob*!


----------



## Minda

pjlatte said:
			
		

> It's LV.



Thanks pjlatte! Enjoyed the photos


----------



## Hermezzy

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


She wears H so well!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



could someone ID the flats in the last photo, please? TIA


----------



## peggioka

It's Charlotte Olympia kitty flats



MrsRance said:


> could someone ID the flats in the last photo, please? TIA


----------



## lil_fashionista

MrsRance said:


> could someone ID the flats in the last photo, please? TIA



Charlotte Olympia Glitter Kitty Flats. 

https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/346615


----------



## HelenaOfficial

lil_fashionista said:


> Charlotte Olympia Glitter Kitty Flats.
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/346615



thank you *lil_fashionista*


----------



## leicaboss

This has instantly become one of my favorite threads


----------



## Siri0405

Jamie Chua has always been my favorite


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua and Kane Lim


----------



## pjlatte

Nok Nampeeti


----------



## pjlatte




----------



## pjlatte

Chompoo Araya Hargate


























Amy Morakot


----------



## pjlatte

More Kalamare...


----------



## pjlatte

Janesuda











Nuanphan Lumsum


----------



## baggrl

pjlatte said:


>





Anyone know the name of the color gray for the birkin in the first photo?  Looks light for graphite...? TIA


----------



## bobobob

Dr. Rose


----------



## cr1stalangel

baggrl said:


> Anyone know the name of the color gray for the birkin in the first photo?  Looks light for graphite...? TIA



I want to know too. 
Taking a wild guess it's Etain in Epsom?


----------



## lilneko69

pjlatte said:


>



The birkin in the first photo is like my dream bag! Is it graphite or etain? I can't tell from the lighting.


----------



## bobobob

Kane Lim


----------



## Julide

Love Araya and her alaia dress!! Fab pics!! Please keep them coming!!!


----------



## Jsusan

pjlatte said:


>


Pjlatte, do u know what size THE Kelly? 32or28? Thank u


----------



## Jadeite

the Thai ladies always look like they are having fun, and without trying too hard too.


----------



## Hermezzy

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua and Kane Lim


Ravishing first pic - I immediately envisioned her as a modern day Princess Turandot!


----------



## Hermezzy

pjlatte said:


>


Beautiful.  And that himilayan birkin is TDF


----------



## Hermezzy

pjlatte said:


> More Kalamare...


I love all these looks!  A perfect melding of history and modernity.


----------



## Hermezzy

bobobob said:


> Dr. Rose


YES.  Just...YES.


----------



## IFFAH

Wow!! Great to see this thread moving! I've been away and busy. Thank you bobobob and pjlatte!! You're both the Best!


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Kane Lim



WOW....drop dead gorgy...love this croc medor clutch, so envy


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua and Kane Lim



She looks so pretty in cheong sam


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Dr. Rose



AMAZING H collection, loving all the displayed orange boxes...hehe


----------



## fluffybb

Love this thread!


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Diana Saksen


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## Siri0405

Love Jamie chua's outfit!


----------



## Siri0405

Thanks for sharing Bobobob


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kaithy Fu


----------



## bobobob

more Dr Kaithy Fu


----------



## bobobob

cont


----------



## bobobob

Kaithy Fu


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> cont



I love her collection and love of brights, great taste


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> Diana Saksen



Love this lady


----------



## DiamondS

Great pics *bobobob*!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Very interesting tri color Birkin at the top of this page.


----------



## fashionistaO

Beautiful and a very festive collection!, especially the cameo of the glass shelvings

Thx* bobobob*, happy holidays


----------



## bobobob

fashionistaO said:


> Beautiful and a very festive collection!, especially the cameo of the glass shelvings
> 
> Thx* bobobob*, happy holidays




You're welcome


----------



## peggioka

Are the last 2 pictures taken in Brussels?  Thanks for sharing!


bobobob said:


> Patxotic


----------



## martiniandlace

bobobob said:


> Patxotic


^^^Youre right....It looks like the central square in Brussels.  I do love Brussels but how I lust after Patxotics burgundy croc....
I must repeat my familys mantra here...Buy experiences not things!!. This bag would surely qualify as an experience, not a thing....!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

bobobob said:


> Diana Saksen


Just formidable!


----------



## Hermezzy

bobobob said:


> Patxotic


Gorgeous B's!


----------



## Hermezzy

bobobob said:


> more Dr Kaithy Fu


What a stunning collection of color.  That black/violet exotic birkin is especially arresting.  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## IFFAH

Belinda Tjajadi


----------



## IFFAH

Irna Mareta


----------



## Hermezzy

These pictures are all so utterly inspiring.  I can't get enough! Thank yoU!!!


----------



## IFFAH

Hermezzy said:


> These pictures are all so utterly inspiring.  I can't get enough! Thank yoU!!!



Yes. There are more pictures to look forward today. I'm back in action.


----------



## IFFAH

Nong Nee


----------



## IFFAH

*Nong Sriwan's* X'mas gift, Jaune D'Or Candy Epsom B


----------



## IFFAH

Karuna Chidchob


----------



## Julide

IFFAH said:


> Karuna Chidchob




Love her style!!!!IFFAH for the great pics!!!


----------



## IFFAH

Dr Kalyarat and Siritorn


----------



## fashionistaO

Welcome back *IFFAH*!!!

v pretty Chanel resort dresses...also the rock studs w/ etoupe B, rather edgy classic!


----------



## Julide

IFFAH said:


> Dr Kalyarat and Siritorn



The last outfitI want it all!!! Great outfit!!


----------



## IFFAH

Julide said:


> Love her style!!!!IFFAH for the great pics!!!



Merry X'mas to you dear :xtree:!


Ms Lee Pheungboonpra and family


----------



## IFFAH

fashionistaO said:


> Welcome back *IFFAH*!!!
> 
> v pretty Chanel resort dresses...also the rock studs w/ etoupe B, rather edgy classic!



 Merry X'mas to you dear!! Happy Holidays and wished you plenty of Hermes next year, hihi and may Santa give you a Hermes Birkin this X'mas! :rockettes:


Jaime Lo in Japan


----------



## Julide

Thank you!!!:santawave:happy holidays to you too dear IFFAH!!!:xtree:wishing you all the best in this new year!!!


----------



## IFFAH

^

Monlacha Skulthai


----------



## IFFAH

*Monlacha Skulthai* holidaying in Japan for X'mas with daughter, Papuean Skulthai


----------



## Flip88

bobobob said:


> Diana Saksen



From reading another post, I know not everyone is a fan of mixing exotics with fur. For me however, this is breath taking. Pure luxe. i love this outfit.


----------



## Jadeite

Ms Monica is always elegant and well put together. And she's got that coveted turquoise TB shawl!!


----------



## mlemee

Flip88 said:


> From reading another post, I know not everyone is a fan of *mixing exotics with fur.* For me however, this is breath taking. Pure luxe. i love this outfit.



Really? But why not? It looks stunning and, as you said, pure luxe.


----------



## IFFAH

Flip88 said:


> From reading another post, I know not everyone is a fan of mixing exotics with fur. For me however, this is breath taking. Pure luxe. i love this outfit.





mlemee said:


> Really? But why not? It looks stunning and, as you said, pure luxe.



I suppose some like it understated, no bling bling, no flashy diamonds, no flashy exotics, no flashy furs because they feel these are not the perceptions on how Hermes should be and all about.

I disagree on this. Hermes is all about being low-key to begin with, this does not mean everyone has to be embrace the same low-key style in order to follow the philosophies of Hermes. Effortless is not about putting on a Hermes shawl, plain black top and plain black pants. Yah, effortless but effortless can also mean wearing exotics with furs and looking like *"you're born with it"*.

Patxotic, YSL Leopard boots


----------



## IFFAH

"Christmas is a state of mind, to cherish peace and goodwill, to be plenteous in mercy. That is the true spirit of Christmas."


----------



## IFFAH

Joey


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> I suppose some like it understated, no bling bling, no flashy diamonds, no flashy exotics, no flashy furs because they feel these are not the perceptions on how Hermes should be and all about.
> 
> I disagree on this. Hermes is all about being low-key to begin with, this does not mean everyone has to be embrace the same low-key style in order to follow the philosophies of Hermes. Effortless is not about putting on a Hermes shawl, plain black top and plain black pants. Yah, effortless but effortless can also mean wearing exotics with furs and looking like *"you're born with it"*.
> 
> Patxotic, YSL Leopard boots



OMG!  That B!!!!  I die!!!


----------



## Flip88

IFFAH said:


> I suppose some like it understated, no bling bling, no flashy diamonds, no flashy exotics, no flashy furs because they feel these are not the perceptions on how Hermes should be and all about.
> 
> I disagree on this. Hermes is all about being low-key to begin with, this does not mean everyone has to be embrace the same low-key style in order to follow the philosophies of Hermes. Effortless is not about putting on a Hermes shawl, plain black top and plain black pants. Yah, effortless but effortless can also mean wearing exotics with furs and looking like "you're born with it".
> 
> Patxotic, YSL Leopard boots



How very well put. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## pjlatte

IFFAH said:
			
		

> Wow!! Great to see this thread moving! I've been away and busy. Thank you bobobob and pjlatte!! You're both the Best!



You're sweet IFFAH. Merry Christmas to you and your family and as always thank you for all the pictures.


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> Yes. There are more pictures to look forward today. I'm back in action.



OMG, this collection is giving me chest pains!  Stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

bobobob said:


> cont



I'm dying here!!!!  What's the green in the front?!


----------



## purseinsanity

martiniandlace said:


> ^^^Youre right....It looks like the central square in Brussels.  I do love Brussels but how I lust after Patxotics burgundy croc....
> I must repeat my familys mantra here...*Buy experiences not things!!. This bag would surely qualify as an experience, not a thing*....!!!



  How true!


----------



## Drychan

IFFAH said:


> *Monlacha Skulthai* holidaying in Japan for X'mas with daughter, Papuean Skulthai



Im sorry but i m very new to quoting and attachments. I was wondering if someone can pls identify the shawl that she is wearing in the 2nd pic. Thank u so much in advance.


----------



## clementina2

Drychan said:


> Im sorry but i m very new to quoting and attachments. I was wondering if someone can pls identify the shawl that she is wearing in the 2nd pic. Thank u so much in advance.



Looks like a Tohu Bohu GM shawl.


----------



## Drychan

clementina2 said:


> Looks like a Tohu Bohu GM shawl.



Thank u so much!


----------



## AnHermesHabit

martiniandlace said:


> ^^^Youre right....It looks like the central square in Brussels.  I do love Brussels but how I lust after Patxotics burgundy croc....
> I must repeat my familys mantra here...Buy experiences not things!!. *This bag would surely qualify as an experience, not a thing.*...!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

IFFAH said:


> Merry X'mas to you dear :xtree:!
> 
> 
> Ms Lee Pheungboonpra and family


Very intense!


----------



## Hermezzy

IFFAH, thanks, as always, for contributing these very beautiful photos! And a wonderful holiday to you as well, my friend!


----------



## IFFAH

purseinsanity said:


> OMG!  That B!!!!  I die!!!




Merry Christmas dear *P*!:santawave:



Flip88 said:


> How very well put. Thanks for the reply.



I share your same style too, dear Flip88.



pjlatte said:


> You're sweet IFFAH. Merry Christmas to you and your family and as always thank you for all the pictures.



Merry Christmas to you dear pjlatte and your family too. Thank you for all the wonderful pictures! This thread will not happen without your contribution too.



Hermezzy said:


> IFFAH, thanks, as always, for contributing these very beautiful photos! And a wonderful holiday to you as well, my friend!



Merry Christmas to you dear Hermezzy! Thank you for visiting this thread so much my friend! May Santa gift you Hermes!

Luthy


----------



## IFFAH

,


----------



## IFFAH

Bunga Cinta Lestari


----------



## IFFAH

Rigel


----------



## leicaboss

I'm not nearly as famous as anyone else haha...







Edit: How can I get the image to work? I hit the insert image button...


----------



## Jadeite

patxotic's got those long long legs to make those leopard boots work!

Ms Syarhini is beautiful, in a big haired way. All those black tresses....


----------



## Jadeite

IFFAH said:


> Ms Lee Pheungboonpra and family[/FONT]



ABL!!  and she's so regal wearing the fur. Very luxe.


----------



## Jadeite

Drychan said:


> Im sorry but i m very new to quoting and attachments. I was wondering if someone can pls identify the shawl that she is wearing in the 2nd pic. Thank u so much in advance.





clementina2 said:


> Looks like a Tohu Bohu GM shawl.



It's the much coveted Tohu Bohu GM shawl in Turquoise colourway.


----------



## pjlatte

Dao Narongdej


----------



## pjlatte

Nok Nampeeti


----------



## prettychic

IFFAH said:


> I suppose some like it understated, no bling bling, no flashy diamonds, no flashy exotics, no flashy furs because they feel these are not the perceptions on how Hermes should be and all about.
> 
> I disagree on this. Hermes is all about being low-key to begin with, this does not mean everyone has to be embrace the same low-key style in order to follow the philosophies of Hermes. Effortless is not about putting on a Hermes shawl, plain black top and plain black pants. Yah, effortless but effortless can also mean wearing exotics with furs and looking like *"you're born with it"*.
> 
> Patxotic, YSL Leopard boots


Thanks for eye candy Iffah and Merry Christmas to you!
Is that a croc bourdeaux ghw  35b ?
Seeing the lady with the plastic bag covering her birkin shows me how I must appear when I do the exact same thing....silly but often necessary to protect our precious bags in inclement weather!


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig 



> Woke up to this lil Santa's helper... the very well trained boy. Said he picked it out himself... Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## Jadeite

Nong Nee's amazing doll curls never cease to amaze me. Not a single strand out of place.


----------



## Lutz

Ms Gigi Lai, Hong Kong, 24 December 2012.






Credit: Apple Daily


----------



## Lutz

Ms CHAN Hoi Wan, Hong Kong, 25 December 2012.







Credit: Apple Daily


----------



## crazyforhermess

Heard that she is pregnant with 2nd child, that's why she looks plump in the pic right?



Lutz said:


> Ms Gigi Lai, Hong Kong, 24 December 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Apple Daily


----------



## Hermezzy

IFFAH said:


> Merry Christmas dear *P*!:santawave:
> 
> 
> 
> I share your same style too, dear Flip88.
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you dear pjlatte and your family too. Thank you for all the wonderful pictures! This thread will not happen without your contribution too.
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you dear Hermezzy! Thank you for visiting this thread so much my friend! May Santa gift you Hermes!
> 
> Luthy


Is that you, IFFAH!?!?! IF so, GORGEOUS picture! And thank you so much for the PERSON reveal!!! haha!!


----------



## IFFAH

prettychic said:


> Thanks for eye candy Iffah and Merry Christmas to you!
> Is that a croc bourdeaux ghw  35b ?
> Seeing the lady with the plastic bag covering her birkin shows me how I must appear when I do the exact same thing....silly but often necessary to protect our precious bags in inclement weather!




Hi prettychic, indeed, a Bordeaux. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hermezzy

leicaboss said:


> I'm not nearly as famous as anyone else haha...
> 
> sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/10382_10152389619685188_1979629836_n.jpg
> 
> Edit: How can I get the image to work? I hit the insert image button...


Your new belt! I'm sooo happy for you!!! Great pic!  And I've found, interestingly, that the H belt works just as well (maybe even better, for some odd reason) with very casual outfits (like hoodies/jeans, or jeans/casual shirt).  It is far more versatile than appears at first glance.  Being of Korean descent myself, I should follow your lead and post a pic here too.  I'm just lazy... lol

BTW - loved your utube guitar performance/video!


----------



## IFFAH

Hermezzy said:


> Is that you, IFFAH!?!?! IF so, GORGEOUS picture! And thank you so much for the PERSON reveal!!! haha!!



Umm, no, lol.


----------



## thyme

pjlatte said:


> Dao Narongdej



i really like this lady, she exudes quiet classy stylish elegance..thanks for the pics *pjlatte*


----------



## perlerare

This is IT ! 
She seems to have so much fun with fashion.  Effortless AND stylish ! How refreshing !
The bag is not a pretext to dress, it comes as a natural finishing touch...  Yet you SEEE it !


----------



## bobobob

Dr Rose


----------



## luckylove

Jadeite said:


> Nong Nee's amazing doll curls never cease to amaze me. Not a single strand out of place.



You are right! Her curls are always perfect... lovely looking and yet I would love to see her hair in a more relaxed and natural state.  Less "done."  I bet she would look just as fresh and pretty!  Either way, she is a pretty woman with a terrific H collection!


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## perlerare

Fun dress !


----------



## Julide

Jadeite said:


> Nong Nee's amazing doll curls never cease to amaze me. Not a single strand out of place.





luckylove said:


> You are right! Her curls are always perfect... lovely looking and yet I would love to see her hair in a more relaxed and natural state.  Less "done."  I bet she would look just as fresh and pretty!  Either way, she is a pretty woman with a terrific H collection!



As a person whose hair looks like cr*p all the time and has the patience if a three year old when someone else does mine, I can appreciate her dedication to her hairstyle. Her and ABL will always amaze me!!


----------



## perlerare

perlerare said:


> This is IT !
> She seems to have so much fun with fashion.  Effortless AND stylish ! How refreshing !
> The bag is not a pretext to dress, it comes as a natural finishing touch...  Yet you SEE it !



Sorry,  my picture seems to have disappeared, so here is it again ...


----------



## Jadeite

Asian thread is a lot of fun there's always so many colours and contrasts and often about the whole look not just the bag.


----------



## Jadeite

Julide said:


> As a person whose hair looks like cr*p all the time and has the patience if a three year old when someone else does mine, I can appreciate her dedication to her hairstyle. Her and ABL will always amaze me!!



i know what you mean. i've got mountain lion's mane i think no amount of taming or curling makes me look even neat.   my hat off to the ladies who can wake at 5am every morning and get their hair teased and curled and all dressed up looking impeccable.


----------



## IFFAH

Syahrini


----------



## IFFAH

Jamie and Monlacha


----------



## Julide

Jadeite said:


> i know what you mean. i've got mountain lion's mane i think no amount of taming or curling makes me look even neat.   my hat off to the ladies who can wake at 5am every morning and get their hair teased and curled and all dressed up looking impeccable.



Good to know that I am not alone!!! My hair and your hair sound like twins!!!


----------



## Lovehermes89

bobobob said:


> Nong Nee



I adore all of her clothes, anyone knows whether she has any blog or instagram?


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> Merry Christmas dear *P*!:santawave:



Thank you so much *IFFAH*!  I hope you had a wonderful Christmas and have a new year filled with much happiness!


----------



## purseinsanity

bobobob said:


> Dr Rose



Ahhhhh...one of my HGs!  What a beautiful classic.


----------



## IFFAH

Lovehermes89 said:


> I adore all of her clothes, anyone knows whether she has any blog or instagram?




IG, nong_nee.



purseinsanity said:


> Thank you so much *IFFAH*!  I hope you had a wonderful Christmas and have a new year filled with much happiness!



Merry Christmas to you dear *P*!! May the coming New Year filled you with more joy and all your Hermes dreams come true!!!


----------



## IFFAH

,


----------



## IFFAH

Queen Lee Pheungboonpra


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> Queen Lee Pheungboonpra



Woah!  I didn't recognize ABL with the sleek hairdo!  She looks years younger!


----------



## mariacarla

perlerare said:


> Sorry,  my picture seems to have disappeared, so here is it again ...



My favourite lady, too.


----------



## Jadeite

wow ABL with the Cleopatra hair...fierce and very intense!


----------



## IFFAH

Cute birkin 25 inside plastic bag. Monlacha Skulthai, Nong Nee, Jamie, Diana


----------



## IFFAH

Koi Chayathip


----------



## IFFAH

Bordeaux & Mykonos


----------



## am2022

Lovely pics!
Thanks iffah!!!
Merry Christmas to you and advanced Happy new year!!!



IFFAH said:


> Bordeaux & Mykonos


----------



## lilneko69

IFFAH said:


> Koi Chayathip



She looks so sweet and adorable!


----------



## shel5686

IFFAH said:


> Koi Chayathip



That green croc is gorgeous.


----------



## prettychic

IFFAH said:


> Koi Chayathip



Thanks Iffah!
These photos are so enabling.....They inspire me to buy more croc and wear my little croc bags anywhere...


----------



## martiniandlace

IFFAH said:


> Queen Lee Pheungboonpra


Love it!!! ABL and I have the exact same hairstyle now (Never thought that day would come!) and the same shoes (I think)..... I would wear her Royal Blue tunic in a heartbeat. Now I need her Bolide...Seriously enabling pictures on this forum....


----------



## Jadeite

martiniandlace said:
			
		

> Love it!!! ABL and I have the exact same hairstyle now (Never thought that day would come!) and the same shoes (I think)..... I would wear her Royal Blue tunic in a heartbeat. Now I need her Bolide...Seriously enabling pictures on this forum....



 now we need you for some
Modelling pics!


----------



## Hermezzy

Wow - the bordeaux and mykonos croc B's are truly stunning.


----------



## martiniandlace

Jadeite said:


> now we need you for some
> Modelling pics!


Ha Ha...Im not bold enough for modelling pics yet. I can't even post a lot of pictures on FB yet. Maybe someday...


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## loves

the pink is so sweet!^

abl, she rules my heart! LOVE her with the bolide, she carries it so well...


----------



## bobobob

Eva Chen


----------



## shel5686

IFFAH said:


> IG, nong_nee.
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you dear *P*!! May the coming New Year filled you with more joy and all your Hermes dreams come true!!!



 Does anyone know the name of the purple bag with the phw in the 6th pciture? I loves it and I've been all through the reference threads trying to track it down. (It's probably right in front of me and I just haven't had enough coffee to see it.) 

thanks 
edited to add ~ I think I found it ~ Jypsiere. Perfect for work/commute/every day.


----------



## bobobob

Ezra J William


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kaithy Fu


----------



## libelle

Germaine Ong


----------



## NestGirl

I am hooked on this thread....what fantastic inspiration! I will be here looking all night. All I can say is WOW!


----------



## IFFAH

amacasa said:


> Lovely pics!
> Thanks iffah!!!
> Merry Christmas to you and advanced Happy new year!!!



Happy New Year to you dear amacasa! May coming 2013 brings more joyous moments in your life.



prettychic said:


> Thanks Iffah!
> These photos are so enabling.....They inspire me to buy more croc and wear my little croc bags anywhere...





Daonadongrej, Kalamare and Dorothy


----------



## IFFAH

*Krisdayanti *who gave birth 2 weeks ago is back in studio rehearsing for New Year's Indonesia concert due to a contract signed before her delivery.


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> *Krisdayanti *who gave birth 2 weeks ago is back in studio rehearsing for New Year's Indonesia concert due to a contract signed before her delivery.



She just had a baby?!  She looks amazing!  I'm 7 years out of my last delivery and barely now recovering!


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## Brooklynite

oh Gosh...shopping with a pet pig is one of my ultimate fantasies
Thank you for the picture darling~


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## luckylove

IFFAH said:


> *Krisdayanti *who gave birth 2 weeks ago is back in studio rehearsing for New Year's Indonesia concert due to a contract signed before her delivery.



She is positively radiant looking 2 weeks after giving birth!  I think I looked like a sleepwalking zombie!


----------



## Hermezzy

I swear - some of these ladies are incredibly active in the shops/boutiques they probably know more than Anna Wintour and most other major editors!


----------



## Lutz

Ms CHAN Hoi Wan, Hong Kong, 29 December 2012.







Credit: Ming Pao


----------



## Jadeite

For a HK socialite Ms Chan's styling is on a different level - I can't connect the dots.


----------



## molulu

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jamie Chua



Can anyone id this twilly? It's such a great neutral color!!!


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## CDClover

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


Tina Craig needs to take a family shot of her pinks! Stunning...


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua and Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Kane Lim holding Jamie Chua's new Kelly


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## Hermezzy

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua and Nong Nee


Ooooo - what is that gorgeous blue bag of hers!?!?


----------



## IFFAH

Hermezzy said:


> Ooooo - what is that gorgeous blue bag of hers!?!?



Bleu Electrique Epsom Kelly 35.

Monlacha Skulthai


----------



## IFFAH

Irna Mareta, Cecilia and Dr Kate


----------



## IFFAH

Neny


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*IFFAH* - Thank you for supplying this thread beautiful eye candies throughout the year.  May you have a Happy and Healthy New Year !!


----------



## IFFAH

chkpfbeliever said:


> *IFFAH* - Thank you for supplying this thread beautiful eye candies throughout the year.  May you have a Happy and Healthy New Year !!



dear *chkpfbeliever*, Happy New Year to you too! May 2013 make all your dreams come true! Thank you for enjoying all the pictures throughout the year!!  U!


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## mlemee

IFFAH said:


> Irna Mareta, Cecilia and Dr Kate



In the second from last picture, does anyone know what colour green the Birkin is? With GHW? Or is it a filter and really Blue Paon?

This Dr Kate has a beautiful eye and collection


----------



## mlemee

IFFAH said:


> Irna Mareta, Cecilia and Dr Kate



What is Dr Kate's IG?


----------



## azoreh

Dr Kate's collection is amazing!


----------



## purselover888

perlerare said:


> Sorry,  my picture seems to have disappeared, so here is it again ...



I totally agree!  I adore the way she wears Hermes.  She is stylish and has fun and a sense of humor.


----------



## bobobob

mlemee said:


> What is Dr Kate's IG?



doctorkatekate


----------



## Jadeite

who is this Dr Kate?


----------



## Hermezzy

bobobob said:


> Dr Kate


I just love that Himilayan birkin.  Truly stunning...


----------



## mariacarla

IFFAH said:


> Bleu Electrique Epsom Kelly 35.
> 
> Monlacha Skulthai



I'll be buying these black and white new balance snickers and wearing them the way she does it! Major inspiration!


----------



## pjlatte

Jadeite said:
			
		

> who is this Dr Kate?



She's a cosmetologist / plastic surgeon from Thailand.


----------



## birkinme

Jadeite said:


> who is this Dr Kate?



You have to watch the At ten talk show. (I am not sure about the date).


----------



## Jadeite

pjlatte said:


> She's a cosmetologist / plastic surgeon from Thailand.



Thanks. Amazing collection she's got.


----------



## bobobob

Dr Rose


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## purseinsanity

bobobob said:


> Patxotic



What blue is her croc?  It's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## IFFAH

mlemee said:


> In the second from last picture, does anyone know what colour green the Birkin is? With GHW? Or is it a filter and really Blue Paon?
> 
> This Dr Kate has a beautiful eye and collection



Bleu Paon.



purseinsanity said:


> What blue is her croc?  It's absolutely gorgeous!!



Mykonos.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I LOVE this outfit, especially the color.  Can anyone ID the designer ?  TIA.
img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/hermes/2004231d1357094448-asians-and-hermes-1g.jpg

http://img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/hermes/2004231d1357094448-asians-and-hermes-1g.jpg


----------



## chkpfbeliever

IFFAH said:


> Bleu Paon.
> 
> 
> 
> Mykonos.



*Diana* was just in Vegas at the Wynn ??  She is a mystery shopper and so chic.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## quaintrelle

IFFAH said:


> *Krisdayanti *who gave birth 2 weeks ago is back in studio rehearsing for New Year's Indonesia concert due to a contract signed before her delivery.



Wow, good for her. She looks great...


----------



## Alegory

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



I love this woman always has a cool vive !
I own this bag and when she uses it I run an bring mine out !


----------



## Minda

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jamie Chua



I love Jamie's top. Can anyone ID it please? Thanks


----------



## Lutz

Ms TSE Ling Ling (right) and sister, Hong Kong, 2 January 2013.







Credit: Apple Daily


----------



## bobobob

Minda said:


> I love Jamie's top. Can anyone ID it please? Thanks



Marc Jacobs


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## IFFAH

,


----------



## IFFAH

,


----------



## IFFAH

Krisdayanti


----------



## bobobob

Kane Lim


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## IFFAH

Harpers Bazaar


----------



## Millicat

bobobob said:


> Patxotic



Wow, those snakeskin boots are showstoppers !


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> Patxotic



I recognise exactly where Patxotic is in London and I can't believe she can walk around with her Croc Birkin without getting robbed! Unless she goes from house to car and back again.


----------



## Millicat

Amazing that you can recognise it from that small angle, if it's like that there i'm curious too !


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Kane Lim


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta, Dr Rose, and Ezra J William


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## mlemee

Millicat said:


> Amazing that you can recognise it from that small angle, if it's like that there i'm curious too !



She put the 'location' on her Instagram and I thought, no, that must be wrong but I recognised landscape features.


----------



## FashionLawyer

Hi girls,

Just wanted to share something with you.

SYAHRINI's Himalayan Birkin is FAKE.

It's crocodile leather, but it is definitely NOT Himalayan and definitely NOT Hermès.
I had the opportunity to inspect her Himalayan birkin up close and personal on an event, with the excuse to admire her Birkin and even without touching it I knew hers is a good fake. The leather is real crocodile and the stitching is very well made but if you're an Hermès fan and have a soft spot for exotic like me, you will know hers is a good fake.

I own a vintage Kelly Nicotilus and I happened to bring my Kelly to that event and it was beyond OBVIOUS when you compare the workmanship of the two. I cringed and left the event straightaway after I gave my presentation and felt that I should let you know.

My recommandation is NOT to show her again in the Asian & Hermès forum as this is a disgrace. There are rumors going around about this "High-End" Hermès seller in Jakarta who only deals with celebrities and the élite group but she is not selling real Hermès, but a good fake that priced a quarter of an authentic Hermès and claims the low price is because she "mingles" with Hermès staff in Paris and gets employees discount.
We all know Hermès DOES NOT sell their Birkin's and Kelly's 75% off even if the customer is Oprah Winfrey! They NEVER discount their Birkin and Kelly EVER.

I have no doubt out of the 30 Birkin's and Kelly's that Syahrini is rumored to have, 1 or 2 is indeed authentic. A friend who mingles with the socialites in Jakarta confirms 1 Kelly is authentic as he managed to "inspect" the bag up close and personal. But he also told me one crocodile that she carried is FAKE. And now I am confirming the Himalayan is fake too. Real crocodile leather, but NOT HERMÈS.

Just thought I would let you know. I am a fan of Hermès since my mother introduced me to this brand when I was seventeen and have been in awe with their workmanship when she gave me her Kelly (20 years old now and still in pristine condition until today) which really shows a hundred year of expertise. This brand is famous for its remarkable knowledge in what they do and what they stand for. Breaks my heart to see the brand being abused by people who wanted to be accepted in certain class with acts as such.

My two cents' worth.


----------



## IFFAH

FashionLawyer said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just wanted to share something with you.
> 
> SYAHRINI's Himalayan Birkin is FAKE.
> 
> It's crocodile leather, but it is definitely NOT Himalayan and definitely NOT Hermès.
> I had the opportunity to inspect her Himalayan birkin up close and personal on an event, with the excuse to admire her Birkin and even without touching it I knew hers is a good fake. The leather is real crocodile and the stitching is very well made but if you're an Hermès fan and have a soft spot for exotic like me, you will know hers is a good fake.
> 
> I own a vintage Kelly Nicotilus and I happened to bring my Kelly to that event and it was beyond OBVIOUS when you compare the workmanship of the two. I cringed and left the event straightaway after I gave my presentation and felt that I should let you know.
> 
> My recommandation is NOT to show her again in the Asian & Hermès forum as this is a disgrace. There are rumors going around about this "High-End" Hermès seller in Jakarta who only deals with celebrities and the élite group but she is not selling real Hermès, but a good fake that priced a quarter of an authentic Hermès and claims the low price is because she "mingles" with Hermès staff in Paris and gets employees discount.
> We all know Hermès DOES NOT sell their Birkin's and Kelly's 75% off even if the customer is Oprah Winfrey! They NEVER discount their Birkin and Kelly EVER.
> 
> I have no doubt out of the 30 Birkin's and Kelly's that Syahrini is rumored to have, 1 or 2 is indeed authentic. A friend who mingles with the socialites in Jakarta confirms 1 Kelly is authentic as he managed to "inspect" the bag up close and personal. But he also told me one crocodile that she carried is FAKE. And now I am confirming the Himalayan is fake too. Real crocodile leather, but NOT HERMÈS.
> 
> Just thought I would let you know. I am a fan of Hermès since my mother introduced me to this brand when I was seventeen and have been in awe with their workmanship when she gave me her Kelly (20 years old now and still in pristine condition until today) which really shows a hundred year of expertise. This brand is famous for its remarkable knowledge in what they do and what they stand for. Breaks my heart to see the brand being abused by people who wanted to be accepted in certain class with acts as such.
> 
> My two cents' worth.



Yes, I have long knew her Himalayan has no Hermes stamp and is a lookalike. In the earlier thread, there are upclose pics of the Himalayan. It was mentioned over here as well. Syahrini's pics will continue to be posted because she's a celebrity so no harm. And whether each and every Birkin is real or fake; have fun figuring them out.


----------



## FashionLawyer

IFFAH said:


> Yes, I have long knew her Himalayan has no Hermes stamp and is a lookalike. In the earlier thread, there are upclose pics of the Himalayan. It was mentioned over here as well. Syahrini's pics will continue to be posted because she's a celebrity so no harm. And whether each and every Birkin is real or fake; have fun figuring them out.


Hi Iffah,

I see that your response of fake Hermès, which should NOT be called Hermès in the first place is still worthy to be shown in this forum? So we can have "fun" figuring them out?
It would be perceived as allowing or approving trademark and copyright infringement.

No harm in having fun and your photos are beautiful, but we can do it in the right way by being selective of the photos. Just my suggestion, and we can AGREE to disagree on this.


----------



## mistikat

IFFAH said:


> Yes, I have long knew her Himalayan has no Hermes stamp and is a lookalike. In the earlier thread, there are upclose pics of the Himalayan. It was mentioned over here as well. Syahrini's pics will continue to be posted because she's a celebrity so no harm. And whether each and every Birkin is real or fake; have fun figuring them out.



Actually, we ask that you do *not *knowingly post fakes here - it's been a long-standing policy at PF. 

Thanks for complying with this.


----------



## CobaltBlu

IFFAH said:


> Yes, I have long knew her Himalayan has no Hermes stamp and is a lookalike. In the earlier thread, there are upclose pics of the Himalayan. It was mentioned over here as well. Syahrini's pics will continue to be posted because she's a celebrity so no harm. And whether each and every Birkin is real or fake; have fun figuring them out.


I am sorry IFFAH, there is harm indeed. It is against our rules and it is also off topic for this thread, whose ultimate purpose is to showcase authentic Hermes articles being carried across Asia.  It is not a game of spot the fake, KWIM. 

That was never the intent if this thread and I  sorry if there has been a misunderstanding along that line. I am not singling you out, this applies to ANYONE posting pictures in this or any other thread across the PurseForum. 

Thank you again for all the beautiful photos, but from here on please, everyone, let us keep ALL replica bags off this thread, regardless of the celebrity.


----------



## teddyboy

Who is noog nee? Some one could tell me? Thx


----------



## IFFAH

CobaltBlu said:


> I am sorry IFFAH, there is harm indeed. It is against our rules and it is also off topic for this thread, whose ultimate purpose is to showcase authentic Hermes articles being carried across Asia.  It is not a game of spot the fake, KWIM.
> 
> That was never the intent if this thread and I  sorry if there has been a misunderstanding along that line. I am not singling you out, this applies to ANYONE posting pictures in this or any other thread across the PurseForum.
> 
> Thank you again for all the beautiful photos, but from here on please, everyone, let us keep ALL replica bags off this thread, regardless of the celebrity.



I will take note of this, dear CB. But, we too can't be 100% sure all of Syahrini's Hermes are fake. You know me, I don't support fakes. What I'm trying to say is, unless if we can confirm every single of her bag is fake, then, we should stop posting her pictures.


----------



## IFFAH

FashionLawyer said:


> Hi Iffah,
> 
> I see that your response of fake Hermès, which should NOT be called Hermès in the first place is still worthy to be shown in this forum? So we can have "fun" figuring them out?
> It would be perceived as allowing or approving trademark and copyright infringement.
> 
> No harm in having fun and your photos are beautiful, but we can do it in the right way by being selective of the photos. Just my suggestion, and we can AGREE to disagree on this.



I understand your concerns.


----------



## FashionLawyer

IFFAH said:


> Yes, I have long knew her Himalayan has no Hermes stamp and is a lookalike. In the earlier thread, there are upclose pics of the Himalayan. It was mentioned over here as well. Syahrini's pics will continue to be posted because she's a celebrity so no harm. And whether each and every Birkin is real or fake; have fun figuring them out.



Hi Iffah,

If you knew already that it was a fake as you stated above, that should be enough reason NOT to post the photos in the forum as Mistikat has mentioned.


----------



## IFFAH

FashionLawyer said:


> Hi Iffah,
> 
> If you knew already that it was a fake as you stated above, that should be enough reason NOT to post the photos in the forum as Mistikat has mentioned.



Okay, the Himalayan is a fake. But, can we confirm all her other bags are fake? What you are trying to point eventually is to stop posting all her pics altogether. This is what I was trying to point out too.

FashionLawyer, I don't support fakes to begin with. Isn't this is a case similar to Lindsay Lohan? Now, can we go back to pics? I hate having long debates over here again and again. Can we just have peace, enjoying the pictures like in the past? Any discussion on fakes or feelings about that this bag is fake can be brought over to other platforms.


*Diana Saksen*


----------



## IFFAH

*Diana Saksen* in 3.1 Philip Lim top, DITA sunglasses.


----------



## IFFAH

*Diana Saksen* in leather fur jacket by BCBG Max Azria.


----------



## IFFAH

Luthy


----------



## IFFAH

Irna Mareta


----------



## loves

i love this lady^^ that croc kelly is tdf
btw am so sick of seeing legs, boobs, legs, boobs, legs, boobs! the media is so saturated with skin exposure it has ceased to be sexy a long time ago so more power to women like her who dress modestly (admittedly it's for religious reasons in her case) and not dress to appeal to male eyeballs.


----------



## thyme

loves said:


> i love this lady^^ that croc kelly is tdf
> btw am so sick of seeing legs, boobs, legs, boobs, legs, boobs! the media is so saturated with skin exposure it has ceased to be sexy a long time ago so more power to women like her who dress modestly (admittedly it's for religious reasons in her case) and not dress to appeal to male eyeballs.



totally agree


----------



## LuvBirkin

loves said:


> i love this lady^^ that croc kelly is tdf
> btw am so sick of seeing legs, boobs, legs, boobs, legs, boobs! the media is so saturated with skin exposure it has ceased to be sexy a long time ago so more power to women like her who dress modestly (admittedly it's for religious reasons in her case) and not dress to appeal to male eyeballs.



I thought you're writing legs, boobs, legs, Loubs (well which are pretty much the same isn't it?)....


----------



## loves

LuvBirkin said:


> I thought you're writing legs, boobs, legs, Loubs (well which are pretty much the same isn't it?)....



lol
i've nothing against shoes


----------



## IceEarl

I will not enjoy pics of Syahrini's bags any more, knowing that I might be admiring fake bags, even tho some of her bags might still be authentic.

I agree with the Mods. Hope all would respect.

my 2cents. Tks.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig and Patxotic


----------



## d3fiant

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig and Patxotic



Love Tina's style!


----------



## DA Club

IFFAH said:


> Jamie and Monlacha



I seriously love Jamie's style. Not sure who she is but she's totally inspiring for me. I save all the photos you post of her, IFFAH! Thanks so much for all the pics, this is my favorite thread!


----------



## Jadeite

bobobob said:
			
		

> Tina Craig and Patxotic



Paxotic has a way of mixing drama with style rather well.


----------



## teddyboy

anyone could tell me who's nong nee? she looks cute !


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## birkinme

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



she is the best....... 

THIS IS A REAL QUEEN OF HERMES.....

I love everything about her...


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> Nong Nee



It's a real shame the white in the Ombre Lizard yellows over time


----------



## Lutz

Ms Jenny Tseng in Rocabar poncho, Hong Kong, December 2012.


----------



## footlocker

Lutz said:


> Ms Jenny Tseng in Rocabar poncho, Hong Kong, December 2012.



stunning.  she is a very great singer.


----------



## fashionistaO

I like her too


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## Millicat

I'm intrigued by the furry stringy piece on the brown bag at the bag, what is that stringy bit ?


----------



## peggioka

Just saw this picture in today's Apple Daily:


----------



## pretty99

Millicat said:


> I'm intrigued by the furry stringy piece on the brown bag at the bag, what is that stringy bit ?



that should be the Plush Kelly, made from Shearling


----------



## Millicat

I would love to see the bag properly because i can't visualise how/where the furry bits sit - i know i'd want that bag if i saw it so perhaps it's actually best i don't


----------



## Heavenplay

IFFAH said:


> Krisdayanti




Dear IFFAH,

Please resuface and do your daily duty, the "Asian and Hermes" thread wouldn't be the same without your input.

HP


----------



## mistikat

Heavenplay said:


> Dear IFFAH,
> 
> Please resuface and do your daily duty, the "Asian and Hermes" thread wouldn't be the same without your input.
> 
> HP



As long as the bags/items shown are all authentic, and PF rules followed, photos posted by all who wish to are great.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## cr1stalangel

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Ohh I love those angel wings rings! Anyone knows where I can get them please ? TIA!


----------



## ayurazzz

cr1stalangel said:
			
		

> Ohh I love those angel wings rings! Anyone knows where I can get them please ? TIA!



http://www.lucienelements.com/#jewelry-angelica.html


----------



## perlerare

Millicat said:


> I'm intrigued by the furry stringy piece on the brown bag at the bag, what is that stringy bit ?





Millicat said:


> I would love to see the bag properly because i can't visualise how/where the furry bits sit - i know i'd want that bag if i saw it so perhaps it's actually best i don't




Limited edition from a few years ago. Called Kelly Plush.


----------



## Millicat

Thanks Perlerare.
I'm seeing a box with a little red cross in it, should that be an image ?


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Dr Rose


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## eggpudding

Patxotic is so freakin' extra... She makes me cringe.  Jamie Chua too.


----------



## Millicat

What does 'extra' mean ?


----------



## cr1stalangel

ayurazzz said:


> http://www.lucienelements.com/#jewelry-angelica.html



Thank you so much Ayurazzz!


----------



## ln88

Millicat said:


> What does 'extra' mean ?



Over the top


----------



## Millicat

Oh, okay, thanks


----------



## bobobob

Ezra J William


----------



## bobobob

Kane Lim


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## birkinette

I'm enjoying my coffee and the photos ....thanks bobobob for a great start to my day


----------



## birkinette

the horse ring and bracelet ... are they in the stores already ?


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## bobobob

birkinette said:


> I'm enjoying my coffee and the photos ....thanks bobobob for a great start to my day



You're welcome


----------



## lilith1

birkinette said:


> the horse ring and bracelet ... are they in the stores already ?


My SA just called me today and said she had the necklace. She put it aside for me since I have horses and thought I would be interested. The necklace it called galop lariat. So I believe the line is called galop.


----------



## plumtree

The ring is gorgeous as is the necklace.  I tried both on and now am looking for a ring in my size.


----------



## Lutz

Angelababy, Hong Kong, 5 January 2013.







Credit: Next Magazine


----------



## Lutz

Aaron Kwok, Hong Kong, 4 January 2013.






Credit: Next Magazine


----------



## Gixxer

bobobob said:


> Diane Saksen



Love this all!


----------



## crazyforhermess

Oh Love them both



Lutz said:


> Aaron Kwok, Hong Kong, 4 January 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Next Magazine


----------



## mlemee

Lutz said:


> Aaron Kwok, Hong Kong, 4 January 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Next Magazine



Sexy!
This is going to sound so silly but I didn't realise Hong Kong had British car licence plates. I thought the UK colonisation was over...


----------



## baggrl

What color green is Diana Saksen's toolbox- Grany? TIA.


----------



## purselover888

baggrl said:


> What color green is Diana Saksen's toolbox- Grany? TIA.



Yes I think it's Granny.  I don't love it...


----------



## baggrl

purselover888 said:


> Yes I think it's Granny.  I don't love it...



Thx.  I think its a fun color ( I love greens) but I'm not a fan of it in the toolbox or a fan of swift leather generally. Granny Reminds me of vert cru, which I like very much.


----------



## audreylita

bobobob said:


> Ezra J William



I think the reason there's a shortage of H bags worldwide is because so many guys have started buying them!


----------



## birkinglover

audreylita said:


> I think the reason there's a shortage of H bags worldwide is because so many guys have started buying them!


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Ezra J William


----------



## bobobob

Dr Rose


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## carlinha

plumtree said:


> The ring is gorgeous as is the necklace.  I tried both on and now am looking for a ring in my size.



do you have the retail price of these *plumtree*?  i love them!  is it silver or white gold?


----------



## plumtree

carlinha said:


> do you have the retail price of these *plumtree*?  i love them!  is it silver or white gold?


I don't have the exact retail but the one I saw was silver and in the USD 1-2k range. The ones with jewels may be white gold? I wish I took a sneak pic at the boutique- it was just so gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

plumtree said:


> I don't have the exact retail but the one I saw was silver and in the USD 1-2k range. The ones with jewels may be white gold? I wish I took a sneak pic at the boutique- it was just so gorgeous!



ohhhh thank you so much *plumtree*!  i am on the hunt!


----------



## Lutz

Ms Nansun Shi, Hong Kong, 10 January 2013.







Credit: Apple Daily






Credit: Oriental Daily






Credit: Oriental Press Group


----------



## fashionistaO

Silver: necklace is 1395usd pretax, didn't get to play with the ring...

I like that the necklace can be wrapped as a bracelet and if you add another ring(sized to fit one's finger) to the end of the lariat - it can worn linking finger to bracelet, rather cool and unique, jmo^



carlinha said:


> do you have the retail price of these *plumtree*?  i love them!  is it silver or white gold?


----------



## plumtree

fashionistaO said:


> Silver: necklace is 1395usd pretax, didn't get to play with the ring...
> 
> I like that the necklace can be wrapped as a bracelet and if you add another ring(sized to fit one's finger) to the end of the lariat - it can worn linking finger to bracelet, rather cool and unique, jmo^



That's a really good idea about adding another ring.  I played with the necklace in store and liked that too (that it can be worn as a rather cool bracelet).


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> Silver: necklace is 1395usd pretax, didn't get to play with the ring...
> 
> I like that the necklace can be wrapped as a bracelet and if you add another ring(sized to fit one's finger) to the end of the lariat - it can worn linking finger to bracelet, rather cool and unique, jmo^



That is such a cool idea (as usual!)


----------



## carlinha

fashionistaO said:


> Silver: necklace is 1395usd pretax, didn't get to play with the ring...
> 
> I like that the necklace can be wrapped as a bracelet and if you add another ring(sized to fit one's finger) to the end of the lariat - it can worn linking finger to bracelet, rather cool and unique, jmo^



wow it sounds really amazing!!!!  have you seen it in a US store yet *fashionistaO*??  i would love to play with it!!!!


----------



## lovely64

Lutz said:


> Aaron Kwok, Hong Kong, 4 January 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Next Magazine



I think her is extremely good looking


----------



## bobobob

Kane Lim and Ezraj William


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## Lutz

Ms CHAN Hoi Wan, Hong Kong, 12 January 2013.







Credit: Apple Daily


----------



## baggrl

Looks like she had the baby. Was it a boy or girl?


----------



## Lutz

baggrl said:


> Looks like she had the baby. Was it a boy or girl?



Boy.


----------



## baggrl

Lutz said:


> Boy.



Thx! Well that's wonderful news. Mr. Lau doesn't have any boys, does he?


----------



## wang.ruby

Lutz said:
			
		

> Ms CHAN Hoi Wan, Hong Kong, 12 January 2013.
> 
> Credit: Apple Daily



Any one know what cro color is this? Thanks


----------



## bababebi

wang.ruby said:


> Any one know what cro color is this? Thanks



Looks like Greige Pale. Lovely!


----------



## fashionistaO

^^Yep by me, you need?



carlinha said:


> wow it sounds really amazing!!!!  have you seen it in a US store yet *fashionistaO*??  i would love to play with it!!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

I hope you model this soon 



plumtree said:


> That's a really good idea about adding another ring.  I played with the necklace in store and liked that too (that it can be worn as a rather cool bracelet).




lol 



purselover888 said:


> That is such a cool idea (as usual!)


----------



## plumtree

fashionistaO said:


> I hope you model this soon


I posted in the Ode to Silver thread.  See Post #887


----------



## Jadeite

congrats to Mr Lau at last.

and Diane Saksen...she's just so wonderful at styling. Love the way she puts herself together.


----------



## wang.ruby

bababebi said:
			
		

> Looks like Greige Pale. Lovely!



Bababebi Thanks your inf. ^<^


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> Nong Nee



Just, wow! That colour


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Doctor Kate


----------



## Madam Bijoux

bobobob said:


> Doctor Kate



Those 2 little characters in the lower right corner would make a great bag charm.


----------



## glamourbag

Millicat said:


> I would love to see the bag properly because i can't visualise how/where the furry bits sit - i know i'd want that bag if i saw it so perhaps it's actually best i don't



Toronto store had one on its shelf about a week ago...not my cup of tea but it was fun to hold and look at. Ive seen one before...certainly a different look but not a favorite...


----------



## carlinha

bobobob said:


> Doctor Kate



is this lady a real MD or she just calls herself Doctor?  and what kind of medicine does she practice if she is a real doctor?


----------



## Millicat

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Is that a Trim ? Suede ?
What a fun bag, i don't dislike it


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bobobob said:


> Dr Rose



Dr. Rose is the cutest doc that I've seen.  Love all her pics.


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

carlinha said:


> is this lady a real MD or she just calls herself Doctor?  and what kind of medicine does she practice if she is a real doctor?



She's a dermatologist in Thailand


----------



## carlinha

bobobob said:


> She's a dermatologist in Thailand



thanks *bobobob*!  it's what i suspected considering how smooth her skin is


----------



## mlemee

carlinha said:


> thanks *bobobob*!  it's what i suspected considering how smooth her skin is



I think she is a cosmetic surgeon actually, on her IG she posts pix of her in her scrubs, often napping! Lol


----------



## carlinha

mlemee said:


> I think she is a cosmetic surgeon actually, on her IG she posts pix of her in her scrubs, *often napping!* Lol




seems she works hard to play hard


----------



## Princess D

bobobob said:
			
		

> Nong Nee



The 5th pic, is she in Macau? Robuchon?


----------



## Jadeite

mlemee said:


> I think she is a cosmetic surgeon actually, on her IG she posts pix of her in her scrubs, often napping! Lol



Yes the Thai women who are smart, also dress well and look good. dr Kate seems to one of those.


----------



## baggrl

Haven't seen any reveals from Sakara in so long and they are so enjoyable. I hope she surfaces soon.


----------



## bobobob

Princess D said:


> The 5th pic, is she in Macau? Robuchon?



Hong Kong


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Princess D said:


> The 5th pic, is she in Macau? Robuchon?



It is the Mandarin Oriental in HK.


----------



## Lutz

Princess D said:


> The 5th pic, is she in Macau? Robuchon?



Ritz Carlton in Hong Kong.


----------



## crazyforhermess

I like Kelly this combination AND croc



bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


----------



## crazyforhermess

OH no, my lizzie



bobobob said:


> Dr Kate


----------



## ayurazzz

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jamie Chua



Gorgeous Kelly  anyone knows what color/shade is the greyish part? Thanks!


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## Jadeite

Nong Nee has a great smile.


----------



## mariacarla

I sometimes wonder if those queues in Canton Rd are necessary?


----------



## baileylab

mariacarla said:


> I sometimes wonder if those queues in Canton Rd are necessary?



at chanel & LV the lines are necessary because the stores are super full.

at hermes it;s pure bull because there's hardly anybody inside. and once inside there are almost no bags and almost no stock except for clothes & china.

i discovered another H store over at the peninsula which is a 3 minute walk away. more bags there & more stuff AND NO LINES!


----------



## mlemee

mariacarla said:


> I sometimes wonder if those queues in Canton Rd are necessary?



I think it's humiliating to queue, like it's the local butchers! I don't even bother going to LV on Champs Elysee anymore because at peak times one is made to queue!


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## Jadeite

mlemee said:
			
		

> I think it's humiliating to queue, like it's the local butchers! I don't even bother going to LV on Champs Elysee anymore because at peak times one is made to queue!



Not for Asians ... Queuing means a good bargain to be had.


----------



## pjlatte

Au Skulthai


----------



## pjlatte

Koi Chayathip


----------



## baggrl

pjlatte said:


> Au Skulthai



What size is the orange Constance? TIA.


----------



## purseinsanity

pjlatte said:


> Koi Chayathip



Is this Vert Emeraude?  Gorgeous!


----------



## IFFAH

wang.ruby said:


> Any one know what cro color is this? Thanks





bababebi said:


> Looks like Greige Pale. Lovely!



Not greige pale.


----------



## pjlatte

credit... Hisoparty


----------



## perlerare

IFFAH said:


> Not greige pale.



Gris Clair, may be ?


----------



## Shelliciousxo

Cute color!!!


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## AMGBirkin

IFFAH said:


> Diana Saksen


Whoaaaa, this kelly look very very nice!
Does anyone know which type of leather this kelly is? is it size 28 or 32? cos it looks just perfect cut! 
I am eye-ing kelly bag and still wait listed by H in town! Please let me know what type of leather does Diana Saksen has? thanks heaps in advance!


----------



## Millicat

bobobob said:


> Nong Nee



I can't help it but every time i see this lady's name in print i automatically say Knock Knees


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## thyme

baggrl said:


> What size is the orange Constance? TIA.



looks like the 24MM



Millicat said:


> I can't help it but every time i see this lady's name in print i automatically say Knock Knees


----------



## Madam Bijoux

That purple ensemble is pure perfection


----------



## crazyforhermess

Agree but only to non luxury brands though, in my opinion



Jadeite said:


> Not for Asians ...* Queuing means a good bargain to be had. *


*
*


----------



## Lutz

Michelle Reis, behind the scenes at the Bulgari photoshoot featuring the Elizabeth Taylor Private Collection, Next Magazine, 17 January 2013 issue.


----------



## Lutz

Ms Gigi Lai, Hong Kong, 12 January 2013.






Credit: Next Magazine


----------



## Lutz

Ms Maryanne Wong, Looks of the Week in Next Magazine, 17 January 2013 issue.


----------



## Millicat

Lutz said:


> Michelle Reis, behind the scenes at the Bulgari photoshoot featuring the Elizabeth Taylor Private Collection, Next Magazine, 17 January 2013 issue.



What a beautiful face.


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## plumtree

Lutz said:


> Michelle Reis, behind the scenes at the Bulgari photoshoot featuring the Elizabeth Taylor Private Collection, Next Magazine, 17 January 2013 issue.


Gorgeous photos Lutz.  I've always liked Michelle Reis!


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## HloveH

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



can anyone id this gorgeous bejeweled green velvet jacket on Ms Chua?


----------



## bobobob

HloveH said:


> can anyone id this gorgeous bejeweled green velvet jacket on Ms Chua?



Balmain


----------



## bobobob

Doctor Kate


----------



## POODLGRL

HloveH said:


> can anyone id this gorgeous bejeweled green velvet jacket on Ms Chua?


It's by Balmain


----------



## Lutz

Ms Marie Zhuge, 2013.






Credit: Oriental Daily


----------



## purseinsanity

bobobob said:


> Irna Mareta



Love this!


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## Maybach11

Wow, beautiful


----------



## bobobob

Eva Chen


----------



## jula

Grand palais - At Louis Vuitton - Paris easyfashion


----------



## bobobob

Kim Seung-Woo and his wife Kim Nam-Joo attend Uhm Tae-Woong's wedding at Conrad Hotel on January 9, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credit: gettyimages


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## skylover83

It's good to see my fav Korean star here. I am contributing few more of her.


Bracelets from Hermes




Clothing from Hermes


----------



## molulu

Just spotted a double sens in a hong kong movie =) sorry tried roatating the pictures but unsuccessful......


----------



## Jadeite

jula said:


> Grand palais - At Louis Vuitton - Paris easyfashion



only a japanese lady can carry off these contrasts.


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## POODLGRL

molulu said:


> Just spotted a double sens in a hong kong movie =) sorry tried roatating the pictures but unsuccessful......



Cute, but I think it's funny that she has the bag over her arm during a cooking show! Perhaps she's using it to keep ingredients?


----------



## POODLGRL

Jadeite said:


> only a japanese lady can carry off these contrasts.



I also think the fact she's young helps too!


----------



## martiniandlace

POODLGRL said:


> Cute, but I think it's funny that she has the bag over her arm during a cooking show! Perhaps she's using it to keep ingredients?


Yup!!....See how its in every single frame. . 
Surely you could leave your "Expensive" Hermes bag out of sight of the viewers and safely put it away (of course!), for one hour or so.
The oftentimes strange world of Hermes and Designer goods afficionados....its all about being seen!


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## Julide

bobobob said:


> Kim Seung-Woo and his wife Kim Nam-Joo attend Uhm Tae-Woong's wedding at Conrad Hotel on January 9, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credit: gettyimages



This outfit


----------



## mariacarla

^^^^
I agree!


----------



## bobobob

Ezraj William


----------



## skylover83

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jamie Chua



Oh my lord.  Look at that PINK!!!!! Jamie is a queen of Hermes.


----------



## luckylove

skylover83 said:


> Oh my lord.  Look at that PINK!!!!! Jamie is a queen of Hermes.



Yes, Her pink collection is really stunning.  I really love her new croc kelly!


----------



## Jadeite

Is it too cold these days? I see so much fur in every pic.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## thyme

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



wow..all that H silver. must be heavy!

thank you for posting daily pics *bobobob*  really appreciate your efforts!


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## POODLGRL

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



I'm not a big fan of the ultra-short cut-offs.  Regarding the handbags, that's another matter entirely.  Any fashion faux pas can be excused given bags this sumptuous and spectacular.
I play a little game with Jamie's bags . . . if I could only pick one, which would it be?


----------



## bobobob

Dr Rose


----------



## POODLGRL

bobobob said:


> Dr Kate



What kind of doctor is Dr. Kate?  I am guessing plastic surgery from some of her posts, but that's only a guess . . .  Does anyone know?


----------



## POODLGRL

chincac said:


> wow..all that H silver. must be heavy!
> 
> thank you for posting daily pics *bobobob*  really appreciate your efforts!



It's actually not.  I have the same neckace and it's amazingly comfortable.


----------



## bobobob

chincac said:


> wow..all that H silver. must be heavy!
> 
> thank you for posting daily pics *bobobob*  really appreciate your efforts!



:welcome2:


----------



## bobobob

POODLGRL said:


> What kind of doctor is Dr. Kate?  I am guessing plastic surgery from some of her posts, but that's only a guess . . .  Does anyone know?



She's a cosmetologist from Thailand.


----------



## POODLGRL

bobobob said:


> She's a cosmetologist from Thailand.



Okay, I'm confused.  When we use the term cosmetologist in the US it refers to someone who does hair, nails and facials whereas I thought Dr. Kate was a medical doctor.


----------



## Jadeite

POODLGRL said:


> Okay, I'm confused.  When we use the term cosmetologist in the US it refers to someone who does hair, nails and facials whereas I thought Dr. Kate was a medical doctor.



I think you can say she's an aesthetics specialist. Trained doctor but not a plastic surgeon but has a specialty in aesthetics and beauty procedures.


----------



## audreylita

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Is that a white CDC?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

audreylita said:


> Is that a white CDC?



Looks like a white shadow CDC to me.


----------



## tennisd

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


What size is her Kelly?


----------



## POODLGRL

audreylita said:


> Is that a white CDC?



It's called a shadow CDC.  First issued under Jean Paul Gaultier. I don't know if they're made anymore.


----------



## POODLGRL

Jadeite said:


> I think you can say she's an aesthetics specialist. Trained doctor but not a plastic surgeon but has a specialty in aesthetics and beauty procedures.



Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## wang.ruby

bobobob said:


> Dr Rose



Hello bobobob :do you know the color of the yellow Kelly pochette ,the color name is? Is new color? And thanks for the sharing!


----------



## birkinglover

I guess it's called mimosa


----------



## wang.ruby

birkinglover said:


> I guess it's called mimosa



Thanks for your quickly response,do know it the new color or which year? Thanks


----------



## birkinglover

I'm not sure too.but it's the new yellow color for crocs.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jadeite said:


> I think you can say she's an aesthetics specialist. Trained doctor but not a plastic surgeon but has a specialty in aesthetics and beauty procedures.



Maybe like a Dermatologist here?


----------



## eggpudding

bobobob said:


> :welcome2:



Thank you for all the wonderful pics!


----------



## Lutz

Ms Valerie Chow with daughter and mother, Hong Kong, 20 January 2013.







Credit: Oriental Daily


----------



## Lutz

Ms CHAN Hoi Wan, Hong Kong, 20 January 2013.






Credit: Apple Daily


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## pjlatte




----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## ilovenicebags

bobobob said:


> Irna Mareta



Love her color choices but I feel like she needs to gain a few pounds to really fill in the clothes and shoes. These outfits would like so much better if she had a bit of a shape.


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## gem

Korean actress Le Ye Won with SO black birkin & Kelly boots


----------



## Millicat

bobobob said:


> Patxotic



She reminds me of UpCloseandStylish here in the pictures.
_Just looking_ at that pencil skirt makes me feel claustrophobic and restricted though


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## lulilu

Is Jaime "dressing down" a lot recently?  Or is it my imagination?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

bobobob said:


> Nong Nee



Loving the Diamonds!!! Wish it was in Bleu Electrique and in size 35.... then that will be my uber holy grail bag!!!


----------



## newmommy_va

I noticed her wearing more flats, too... I really like her casual look! 



lulilu said:


> Is Jaime "dressing down" a lot recently?  Or is it my imagination?


----------



## POODLGRL

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


Hate this.  Usually she is so on point, but IMO this is not just tasteless but age-inappropriate.


----------



## POODLGRL

lulilu said:


> Is Jaime "dressing down" a lot recently?  Or is it my imagination?


That's been my impression as well.  Thankfully the Hermes bags have not gone by the wayside.


----------



## my peko

Lutz said:


> Ms Valerie Chow with daughter and mother, Hong Kong, 20 January 2013.
> 
> Credit: Oriental Daily



Mother and daughter both look so chic!


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig  credit: bagsnob


----------



## POODLGRL

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



I can't say I'm liking her clothing choices, and certainly not with a croc Kelly.


----------



## thyme

POODLGRL said:


> I can't say I'm liking her clothing choices, and certainly not with a croc Kelly.



totally agree with you, in fact i don't like her clothing and shoe choices most of the time..but she does have an amazing H collection..she looks her best, slim, pretty and youthful, in simple clothes imho.


----------



## POODLGRL

chincac said:


> totally agree with you, in fact i don't like her clothing and shoe choices most of the time..but she does have an amazing H collection..she looks her best, slim, pretty and youthful, in simple clothes imho.


Lately they've been awful.  I find most of her clothing and a lot of her accessories, excepting her fine jewelry and Hermes bags to be too youthful if not overtly trashy.  I know she's in Singapore and I know there  are regional differences in terms of dress but that doesn't explain let alone excuse some of her choices.


----------



## 628628

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



I've tried on the horse ring in silver. Had no idea it came in diamonds... fabulous.


----------



## Jadeite

can someone ID that snakeskin zip pouch in Tina Craig's pic?


----------



## bobobob

Jadeite said:


> can someone ID that snakeskin zip pouch in Tina Craig's pic?



Tina Craig


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## Millicat

bobobob said:


> Diane Saksen



Squished bags - i _really_ don't see the attraction 
I'm in that minority group that like rigid ones.


----------



## Millicat

bobobob said:


> Irna Mareta



With legs that don't have a heavy bone structure and a lot of muscle ..... how does a person control those shoes when they're walking along ???


----------



## perlerare

Millicat said:


> With legs that don't have a heavy bone structure and a lot of muscle ..... how does a person control those shoes when they're walking along ???



Walking is probably not the main use of those shoes....


----------



## luckylove

perlerare said:


> Walking is probably not the main use of those shoes....



Too funny!  Yes there is a name for them that my DH says but i just can't repeat it here


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Lovely CL sneakers


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Nong Nee



This B is divine gorgy, love the diamonds


----------



## Celia_Hish

gem said:


> Korean actress Le Ye Won with SO black birkin & Kelly boots



Loving her SO B and jumping boots, she looks fabulous and the jacket is gorgy


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Dr Rose



Lovely yellow croc KP


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Kim Seung-Woo and his wife Kim Nam-Joo attend Uhm Tae-Woong's wedding at Conrad Hotel on January 9, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credit: gettyimages



Love this actress esp in her Korean drama "Queen of reversals" - just got to know that they are actually married couples...haha


----------



## Celia_Hish

skylover83 said:


> It's good to see my fav Korean star here. I am contributing few more of her.
> 
> 
> Bracelets from Hermes
> View attachment 2028497
> 
> 
> 
> Clothing from Hermes
> View attachment 2028498



Love to see her pics here, she has the elegant look and never tired of looking at her...haha, always love her korean drama, my fav one is Queens of Reversals


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Love her H collection, the H sneakers are lovely


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lutz said:


> Michelle Reis, behind the scenes at the Bulgari photoshoot featuring the Elizabeth Taylor Private Collection, Next Magazine, 17 January 2013 issue.



That bicolor K is TDF, love it


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lutz said:


> Ms Gigi Lai, Hong Kong, 12 January 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Next Magazine



There two are my fav HK actresses, love the croc cut clutch


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Nong Nee



the croc K is gorgy, the color is vibrant


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Doctor Kate



her collection is beautiful, love all her H croc bags


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



I've been seeing a lot on this kelly silver ring, it makes me want to own her one day too...hehe


----------



## Celia_Hish

pjlatte said:


> Koi Chayathip



Pretty lady and love her small H bags


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Diane Saksen



She's always look so stylist and elegant...


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Love her croc black B as it always look classic and elegant


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

luckylove said:


> Too funny!  Yes there is a name for them that my DH says but i just can't repeat it here



found the pics and I know what you mean... 

Also IFFAH, where are you?!?!?! I miss your daily contributions to all the pics!! Missing you here from Down Under!! I don't have that daily H fix anymore!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Dr Kate


----------



## Suzie

628628 said:


> I've tried on the horse ring in silver. Had no idea it came in diamonds... fabulous.



Who is the designer of the ring?


----------



## ms piggy

Suzie said:


> Who is the designer of the ring?


Hermes. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-silver-434223-62.html#post23735553


----------



## Suzie

ms piggy said:


> Hermes. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-silver-434223-62.html#post23735553



Thank you, I had never seen it before, I wonder how much it costs.


----------



## Celia_Hish

IFFAH said:


> Bordeaux & Mykonos



Fabulous croc B, love it


----------



## 628628

Suzie said:


> Who is the designer of the ring?



Our beloved H


----------



## POODLGRL

Celia_Hish said:


> Love to see her pics here, she has the elegant look and never tired of looking at her...haha, always love her korean drama, my fav one is Queens of Reversals


She's lovely-thanks for posting


----------



## fashionistaO

18Kusd, should be @ the boutiques now.
Makes a great index finger ring^



Suzie said:


> Thank you, I had never seen it before, I wonder how much it costs.


----------



## bobobob

ABL and ABL Boy


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I love ABL's dress.


----------



## Suzie

fashionistaO said:


> 18Kusd, should be @ the boutiques now.
> Makes a great index finger ring^



Wow, that is a lot! Out of my leaugue unfortunately.


----------



## Jadeite

My ABL queen is back! Was that a wedding? The entire party was so beautifully dressed. ABL steals the show looking so regal.


----------



## mariacarla

bobobob said:


> ABL and ABL Boy



I'm so sorry to vent a negative opinion, but I just couldn't resist: I think posing to such fab wedding pictures with all these clutches and bags in primo piano is such a spoiler... Having plenty of possibilities to show off their expensive taste during fashion events, why spoil the wedding pictures?  Argh!


----------



## POODLGRL

Jadeite said:


> My ABL queen is back! Was that a wedding? The entire party was so beautifully dressed. ABL steals the show looking so regal.


Her hair's bigger than anyone else's, and her purse is smaller than anyone else's!


----------



## POODLGRL

pjlatte said:


> Koi Chayathip


That green is drop-dead gorgeous!


----------



## POODLGRL

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


OMG THAT BAG! I love the green-vert emeralde?


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: Sudden Weekly Hong Kong, iss. 913

Singer Venus Cheung








Mrs. Leung, Mother of actor Tony Leung (MIL of Carina Lau)








Charlene Tse, Owner of Cookie Quartet & Former Miss Hong Kong


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily

Taiwanese Socialite Aimee Sun passed on tips for packing and traveling in style




Credit: At Next magazine (Hong Kong), iss. 1194

Hong Kong socialite Angela Leung, on the other hand, needs a stylist.


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: Taiwan apple daily

Jewelry designer Cindy Chao




Socialite Judy Sun


----------



## fashionistaO

Sterling is 1,075usd - friendlier for me too lol



Suzie said:


> Wow, that is a lot! Out of my leaugue unfortunately.


----------



## Millicat

Rachelle said:


> Credit: Taiwan apple daily
> 
> Jewelry designer Cindy Chao
> 
> View attachment 2040208
> 
> 
> Socialite Judy Sun
> 
> View attachment 2040207



Not heard of these ladies but isn't Cindy Chao a pretty woman.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## Suzie

fashionistaO said:


> Sterling is 1,075usd - friendlier for me too lol



I was thinking the sterling version was that price, must have been the diamond one. Okay, so I could do the sterling version.


----------



## Suzie

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua




Yeah, I know you are young and gorgeous but your skirt is way too short!


----------



## ilovenicebags

I didnt realize the KD extreme was much longer than a regular KD.


----------



## POODLGRL

Rachelle said:


> Credit: Sudden Weekly Hong Kong, iss. 913
> 
> Singer Venus Cheung
> 
> View attachment 2040160
> 
> 
> View attachment 2040164
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Leung, Mother of actor Tony Leung (MIL of Carina Lau)
> 
> View attachment 2040162
> 
> 
> View attachment 2040163
> 
> 
> 
> Charlene Tse, Owner of Cookie Quartet & Former Miss Hong Kong
> 
> View attachment 2040165
> 
> 
> View attachment 2040166


That vibrato Birkin is glorious!


----------



## POODLGRL

ilovenicebags said:


> I didnt realize the KD extreme was much longer than a regular KD.


It looks wider, but I didn't know that it was longer-do you think it would fit?  I have tiny wrists and need to put the CDC on the smallest setting as it is. Even then it's loose.


----------



## ilovenicebags

POODLGRL said:


> It looks wider, but I didn't know that it was longer-do you think it would fit?  I have tiny wrists and need to put the CDC on the smallest setting as it is. Even then it's loose.



How does the regular KD fit? If the regular KD fits I would think you would be ok. The extreme def looks longer.


----------



## jellyv

ilovenicebags said:


> The extreme def looks *longer*.



There may be confusion in how you're using the word "longer."  If laid out flat, horizontally on a table, the Extreme's * width*, not its *length, *would be how "tall" it is when viewed that way. Is that what you mean?  

Clearly this bracelet is a lot wider than a KD.


----------



## POODLGRL

jellyv said:


> There may be confusion in how you're using the word "longer."  If laid out flat, horizontally on a table, the Extreme's * width*, not its *length, *would be how "tall" it is when viewed that way. Is that what you mean?
> 
> Clearly this bracelet is a lot wider than a KD.


No.  To me, longer means length.  The height refers to the width.  Someone commnted that this looks much longer than the KD.


----------



## POODLGRL

ilovenicebags said:


> How does the regular KD fit? If the regular KD fits I would think you would be ok. The extreme def looks longer.


I have no idea-I only own CDC's.  That's why I asked.


----------



## sydgirl

What does Jamie Chua & Diana Saksen do for a living??

I'm guessing from all there photos they are either in very well paying jobs or come from very well off families???


----------



## jellyv

POODLGRL said:


> No.  To me, longer means length.  The height refers to the width.  Someone commnted that this looks much longer than the KD.



Yes, and I was trying to say that when she said  "longer" she might have meant what you and I would call "wider," simply because the Extreme clearly_ is_ wider than a KD.

Moving on.


----------



## POODLGRL

jellyv said:


> Yes, and I was trying to say that when she said  "longer" she might have meant what you and I would call "wider," simply because the Extreme clearly_ is_ wider than a KD.
> 
> Moving on.


*


----------



## ilovenicebags

jellyv said:


> There may be confusion in how you're using the word "longer."  If laid out flat, horizontally on a table, the Extreme's * width*, not its *length, *would be how "tall" it is when viewed that way. Is that what you mean?
> 
> Clearly this bracelet is a lot wider than a KD.



Sorry yes you are correct, I was just looking at the pic thinking it looks longer but what I meant was that it's wider. That's what happens you're distracted!


----------



## audreylita

POODLGRL said:


> It looks wider, but I didn't know that it was longer-do you think it would fit?  I have tiny wrists and need to put the CDC on the smallest setting as it is. Even then it's loose.



I have tiny wrists and also wear the CDC on the tightest setting, sometimes the next to tightest.

The KD's are too big for me.  I've tried them a few times and they are just too cumbersome and uncomfortable, plus they really look just too big on my wrist.


----------



## POODLGRL

audreylita said:


> I have tiny wrists and also wear the CDC on the tightest setting, sometimes the next to tightest.
> 
> The KD's are too big for me.  I've tried them a few times and they are just too cumbersome and uncomfortable, plus they really look just too big on my wrist.


Dear Audreylita,
Thanks for your response.  Every once in a while I think I should look at something other than a CDC, e.g., get out of my comfort zone. This helps a bunch!


----------



## DA Club

poptarts said:


> I don't care for her style as she sometimes tries way too hard to be hip/young. She can certainly dress however she wants (definitely has the slim figure for it!), but I think she should be more selective of what she posts on her page; since both of her teenagers are also on instagram and can see all her photos.





POODLGRL said:


> Thank you for saying what I was thinking . . .  I agree.  It's not age appropriate.



Agreed! Definitely love it when she dresses up in classier outfits but lately she's going for that edgier rock look that may be a little too young for her. I didn't know who she is but just looked her up and am surprised she's in her mid to late thirties. I have been inspired by her in the past though when she wears those gorgeous cocktail dresses!


----------



## AMGBirkin

someone was asking in the earlier thread about who is Jamie Chua?

She was a stewardess from SQ, got married with an Indonesian Tycoon and have 2 children. After her marriage, she became Singaporean Socialite. She has more Birkins than Victoria Beckham! She just got divorced recently, and had allowance from her ex-husband for $350,000 per month! <-- this is what I read from internet source! 
yes, I also agree that she was dressing too casual lately, and more like Alexander Mcqueen way! which is fashionable, but not for her age! 
I don't know if it suits her best, but def not my taste either! except her H collections are crazy nice!


----------



## perlerare

What makes Jamie look not-age-appropriate-dressed to many here, has nothing to do with her clothing per se, IMHO. And it has nothing to do with her age, either.

She looks very young, her body is slim, her figure is perfect , her face is perfect. 
The clothes she wears are totally appropriate for a woman who looks like she does.

It is rather something about her expression that creates that "non appropriate" feeling. 
She has that extra feminine vibe , that extra delicate aura that shouts out in every single picture. Her skin, her smile, her eyes ...all deliver that delicateness. 
She could dress like a Marine, including the GUN, she would still look like a rose petal. 

I am sure that Jamie is having a lot of fun with all those glam-rock kind of clothing, and may be she is also using her image in those clothes for business purposes...but as far as her private self is concerned, she would look at her best in pure lines and solid matte fabrics  for daywear, so her delicateness would not have to fight against what's ouside, and could simply blow out and empower her in a very personal way. 

Jamie's Hermes  and jewelry collections are out of this world, anyway. 

Jamie, if you read this...


----------



## dharma

perlerare said:


> What makes Jamie look not-age-appropriate-dressed to many here, has nothing to do with her clothing per se, IMHO. And it has nothing to do with her age, either.
> 
> She looks very young, her body is slim, her figure is perfect , her face is perfect.
> The clothes she wears are totally appropriate for a woman who looks like she does.
> 
> It is rather something about her expression that creates that "non appropriate" feeling.
> She has that extra feminine vibe , that extra delicate aura that shouts out in every single picture. Her skin, her smile, her eyes ...all deliver that delicateness.
> She could dress like a Marine, including the GUN, she would still look like a rose petal.
> 
> I am sure that Jamie is having a lot of fun with all those glam-rock kind of clothing, and may be she is also using her image in those clothes for business purposes...but as far as her private self is concerned, she would look at her best in pure lines and solid matte fabrics  for daywear, so her delicateness would not have to fight against what's ouside, and could simply blow out and empower her in a very personal way.
> 
> Jamie's Hermes  and jewelry collections are out of this world, anyway.
> 
> Jamie, if you read this...



Beautifully stated! I agree! She is lovely.


----------



## POODLGRL

perlerare said:


> What makes Jamie look not-age-appropriate-dressed to many here, has nothing to do with her clothing per se, IMHO. And it has nothing to do with her age, either.
> 
> She looks very young, her body is slim, her figure is perfect , her face is perfect.
> The clothes she wears are totally appropriate for a woman who looks like she does.
> 
> It is rather something about her expression that creates that "non appropriate" feeling.
> She has that extra feminine vibe , that extra delicate aura that shouts out in every single picture. Her skin, her smile, her eyes ...all deliver that delicateness.
> She could dress like a Marine, including the GUN, she would still look like a rose petal.
> 
> I am sure that Jamie is having a lot of fun with all those glam-rock kind of clothing, and may be she is also using her image in those clothes for business purposes...but as far as her private self is concerned, she would look at her best in pure lines and solid matte fabrics  for daywear, so her delicateness would not have to fight against what's ouside, and could simply blow out and empower her in a very personal way.
> 
> Jamie's Hermes  and jewelry collections are out of this world, anyway.
> 
> Jamie, if you read this...


Perfectly stated!


----------



## Piggyme

perlerare said:


> What makes Jamie look not-age-appropriate-dressed to many here, has nothing to do with her clothing per se, IMHO. And it has nothing to do with her age, either.
> 
> She looks very young, her body is slim, her figure is perfect , her face is perfect.
> The clothes she wears are totally appropriate for a woman who looks like she does.
> 
> It is rather something about her expression that creates that "non appropriate" feeling.
> She has that extra feminine vibe , that extra delicate aura that shouts out in every single picture. Her skin, her smile, her eyes ...all deliver that delicateness.
> She could dress like a Marine, including the GUN, she would still look like a rose petal.
> 
> I am sure that Jamie is having a lot of fun with all those glam-rock kind of clothing, and may be she is also using her image in those clothes for business purposes...but as far as her private self is concerned, she would look at her best in pure lines and solid matte fabrics  for daywear, so her delicateness would not have to fight against what's ouside, and could simply blow out and empower her in a very personal way.
> 
> Jamie's Hermes  and jewelry collections are out of this world, anyway.
> 
> Jamie, if you read this...





eggpudding said:


> I think Jamie can pull it off...just about. She has the body. I want to say this instead to Nong Nee - she seriously looks like a mutton trying to dress as lamb. Not cute.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## bobobob

Kane Lim


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## purse whore

perlerare said:


> What makes Jamie look not-age-appropriate-dressed to many here, has nothing to do with her clothing per se, IMHO. And it has nothing to do with her age, either.
> 
> She looks very young, her body is slim, her figure is perfect , her face is perfect.
> The clothes she wears are totally appropriate for a woman who looks like she does.
> 
> It is rather something about her expression that creates that "non appropriate" feeling.
> She has that extra feminine vibe , that extra delicate aura that shouts out in every single picture. Her skin, her smile, her eyes ...all deliver that delicateness.
> She could dress like a Marine, including the GUN, she would still look like a rose petal.
> 
> I am sure that Jamie is having a lot of fun with all those glam-rock kind of clothing, and may be she is also using her image in those clothes for business purposes...but as far as her private self is concerned, she would look at her best in pure lines and solid matte fabrics  for daywear, so her delicateness would not have to fight against what's ouside, and could simply blow out and empower her in a very personal way.
> 
> Jamie's Hermes  and jewelry collections are out of this world, anyway.
> 
> Jamie, if you read this...



Perlerare,

Again you are dead on with your assesment.  I wasn't sure what it was that seemed so off about her pictures until your comment.


----------



## purseinsanity

perlerare said:


> What makes Jamie look not-age-appropriate-dressed to many here, has nothing to do with her clothing per se, IMHO. And it has nothing to do with her age, either.
> 
> She looks very young, her body is slim, her figure is perfect , her face is perfect.
> The clothes she wears are totally appropriate for a woman who looks like she does.
> 
> It is rather something about her expression that creates that "non appropriate" feeling.
> She has that extra feminine vibe , that extra delicate aura that shouts out in every single picture. Her skin, her smile, her eyes ...all deliver that delicateness.
> She could dress like a Marine, including the GUN, she would still look like a rose petal.
> 
> I am sure that Jamie is having a lot of fun with all those glam-rock kind of clothing, and may be she is also using her image in those clothes for business purposes...but as far as her private self is concerned, she would look at her best in pure lines and solid matte fabrics  for daywear, so her delicateness would not have to fight against what's ouside, and could simply blow out and empower her in a very personal way.
> 
> Jamie's Hermes  and jewelry collections are out of this world, anyway.
> 
> Jamie, if you read this...



I think you hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Jadeite

eggpudding said:


> xxxx. Not allowed.



Nong Nee, ABL, Jamie Chua... It's because these women are so atypical they have piqued our interest. There are a lot of women out there with fabulous collections but it is the something extra or the Ooompf factor these ladies have that catches our eyes and wags our tongues. Be it good oomph or bad oomph thanks to them we get to enjoy this thread a great deal more ad experience some very eye opening moments.


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## mistikat

Suzie said:


> xxxxx.





carlinha said:


> Xxxx!





POODLGRL said:


> Thank Xxxx.





Millicat said:


> . Xxxxx   p



There have now been many comments about the style of some of two of the ladies whose photos are posted here. While not everyone is going to like every photo or the way they express their style, please try to be respectful in the way you comment. It's a public forum, some of these ladies may also be members here or read here and frankly, some of the comments are a little over the top. (PS: I quoted several more of these posts but they did not get picked up into my post, for whatever reasons.)

Feel free to ignore a photo or post if you don't like it but please also try to remember there are real people with real feelings at the other end of this and think how you might feel if you were being dissected like this. 

Thanks.


----------



## Accessorize*me

I actually really like Nong Nee's Hat! It is so charming!

I would just personally wear the hat without flowing curly hair and a sleeker outfit so as not to distract away the whimsical elements of that hat.


----------



## CobaltBlu

This issue was addressed in December.  Time for a FINAL reminder.  I have once again deleted posts.  Please read carefully!



CobaltBlu said:


> **IMPORTANT NOTICE***
> 
> I have deleted some of the unkind remarks in this thread. They will not be tolerated. Plain and simple.
> If you have an issue you can send me a private message.
> 
> This is not something we are going to discuss on this thread which is for photographs and fun not criticism and cattiness. Please don't make comments about moderation in the thread.
> 
> If you do, you will receive a reminder---at the very least---for taking the thread off topic in that manner.
> 
> Many of the people whose pictures have been posted are members or dear friends of members and many are regular visitors here.  Whether you feel they should have thicker skins or not is immaterial. We will not allow this thread to be a place to criticize and snark at people who are kind and lovely in real life and who happen to also be colorful characters and have nice collections.
> 
> *Yes there is a fine line between celebrities and socialites, and to err on the sake of kindness will not harm any of us. They are not fair game just because their pictures are in this thread.
> *
> Again you are free to PM me if you wish to discuss this but this thread is *not* the place to voice your sadness or indignation over someones fashion or lifestyle choice.
> 
> *Also --and this is important--please do not bring drama or even hints of drama from other social networking site here to the PurseForum. This thread is not a private clubhouse even though at times it may seem like one.
> *
> 
> *It would be a shame if this were to become a Pictures Only NO CHATTER thread. I am sure we can agree on that.*


----------



## shel5686

bobobob said:


> Kane Lim



Oh those boots, those lovely lovely boots...


----------



## lovely64

I love this thread with fab ladies with amazing items. Thank you to those who post and thank you to the ladies for sharing parts of their collections so generously!


----------



## CobaltBlu

lovely64 said:


> I love this thread with fab ladies with amazing items. Thank you to those who post and thank you to the ladies for sharing parts of their collections so generously!



This!!!  Thanks you lovely64!


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## ainct

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


Anyone know if any of that jewelry on her wrist (on the fourth picture) is from hermes? I'd like to know who designs the middle bracelet. Thanks!


----------



## bobobob

ainct said:


> Anyone know if any of that jewelry on her wrist (on the fourth picture) is from hermes? I'd like to know who designs the middle bracelet. Thanks!



It's by Cartier


----------



## ainct

bobobob said:


> It's by Cartier


Thank you so much!


----------



## POODLGRL

ainct said:


> Anyone know if any of that jewelry on her wrist (on the fourth picture) is from hermes? I'd like to know who designs the middle bracelet. Thanks!


The middle bracelet is by Cartier, called the Agrafe.  It comes in yellow and white gold, with and without diamonds. There's also a necklace and earrings.  The hook and eye clasp is modeled after that used on furs, and was intended as an homage to the french couture.


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh she looks so lovely when she's looking directly into the camera! 



bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Her Kelly doll is so cute in her lap, like that!! 



bobobob said:


> Nong Nee


----------



## POODLGRL

newmommy_va said:


> Oh she looks so lovely when she's looking directly into the camera!
> 
> 
> 
> Her Kelly doll is so cute in her lap, like that!!


I actually think she has the most beautiful smile.  It lights up her whole face!


----------



## purseinsanity

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



OMG.  Her diamond bracelet collection alone is TDF!


----------



## rinrinrin

Anyone know Dr Rose IG? Thank you


----------



## bobobob

rinrinrin said:


> Anyone know Dr Rose IG? Thank you



roseoraphan


----------



## bobobob

Dr Rose


----------



## Dany_37

bobobob said:


> Dr Rose



OMG..forgot about Furbee's...so cute...oh and the bag is pretty amazing too!!


----------



## Dany_37

perlerare said:


> What makes Jamie look not-age-appropriate-dressed to many here, has nothing to do with her clothing per se, IMHO. And it has nothing to do with her age, either.
> 
> She looks very young, her body is slim, her figure is perfect , her face is perfect.
> The clothes she wears are totally appropriate for a woman who looks like she does.
> 
> It is rather something about her expression that creates that "non appropriate" feeling.
> She has that extra feminine vibe , that extra delicate aura that shouts out in every single picture. Her skin, her smile, her eyes ...all deliver that delicateness.
> She could dress like a Marine, including the GUN, she would still look like a rose petal.
> 
> I am sure that Jamie is having a lot of fun with all those glam-rock kind of clothing, and may be she is also using her image in those clothes for business purposes...but as far as her private self is concerned, she would look at her best in pure lines and solid matte fabrics  for daywear, so her delicateness would not have to fight against what's ouside, and could simply blow out and empower her in a very personal way.
> 
> Jamie's Hermes  and jewelry collections are out of this world, anyway.
> 
> Jamie, if you read this...



Nicely stated perlerare!!  I think Jamies taste is quite nice and her Hermes and jewelry collection is TDF!!  While some of her shorts and skirts are a wee bit short, I dont think they are on the distasteful side because she has the body to carry it off and carry it well.  Looking at her, its hard to tell her age so she is one of the lucky few women who can get away with a lot fashion wise, she can afford to take a lot of fashion riskI am a firm believer in LIVE AND LET LIVE!!!  Go ahead Miss Jamie!!


----------



## amazigrace

What I love about Nong Nee, besides her beautiful collection, is that she's always smiling. And her smile is precious!


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## baggrl

somehow i think JC may be a member of the forum. after all the commentary on her use of bag accessories, this picture where she has doubled up seems intentional and very "take that..". i love it! :giggles:


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## AMGBirkin

baggrl said:


> somehow i think JC may be a member of the forum. after all the commentary on her use of bag accessories, this picture where she has doubled up seems intentional and very "take that..". i love it! :giggles:



I think mostly all of them are member at this forum. It doesnt matter anyhow. Some of them make me laugh "happy face."  We all be able to see their extremely crazy H collections and at the end of the day everyone is happy. Its just weird when none post their own photo "normal Asian" and Hermes. Only "Socialite Asian" and Hermes. Maybe none wanted to be ID by others lol


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## jing7600

I'm pleasantly happy that these Hermes queens are being discussed here in TPF. I love following them in IG, makes me happy to see new Hermes everyday! I really am curious though who owns how many, it'll be an interesting fact. There should be a show named 'The Real housewives of Asia!'(of course the 'housewives' isn't entirely accurate)


----------



## 628628

purse whore said:


> Perlerare,
> 
> Again you are dead on with your assesment.  I wasn't sure what it was that seemed so off about her pictures until your comment.



What seems off to me is a sense of spiritual void...


----------



## bababebi

bobobob said:


> Patxotic



I like picture #2 a lot. Looks strong and confident here! And I like the camouflage dress.


----------



## audreylita

bobobob said:


> Patxotic



Her photos always look like something right out of Vogue.


----------



## perlerare

Prettybirds said:


> Sometimes, it's hit or miss with Patxotic, but I have to give her credit for being bold and adventurous.  I look at some of these pictures and feel I'm far too timid when it comes to clothing.



No. You are probably far too timid when _it comes to shooting pictures of yourself._

If you closely look at her oufit, it's nothing special. It's all about her fabulous ability to fill the screen ! 

This lady has a true arty flair combined with a fair amount of self confidence, which is so pleasant to look at. 

Her Hermes bags are not bad either


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Does anyone know what size JC's Toolbox is?


----------



## mlemee

Jamie Chua - friends playing dress up in her closet including Kimmy le cute.
Love these pictures, I think it's all the pink croc/gator


----------



## bobobob

Arthur King in Jamie's closet


----------



## newmommy_va

Okay these pics are so adorabel!! lol. 

And I'm in awe with Jamie's closet!! Thank you for sharing these pics bobobob! 



bobobob said:


> Arthur King in Jamie's closet


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

South Korean singer Baek Ji-Young attends the 'JamesJeans' Flagship Store opening on January 24, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea.  credit: gettyimages


----------



## audreylita

I was just yesterday looking at chain replacement shoulder straps on e-bay, wondering what they would look like on a kelly or a wallet or clutch.  How ironic that this pic should turn up.  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## pjlatte

Dao Narongdej







Au Skulthai


----------



## pjlatte

Kalamare


----------



## mlemee

Prettybirds said:


> It looks like the 33cm to me.  The 26cm is smaller and when worn over the shoulder falls much higher.



Thanks, I thought it was a 33 but looked even bigger than that. It must be the proportion of her body against the bag


----------



## thyme

bobobob said:


> South Korean singer Baek Ji-Young attends the 'JamesJeans' Flagship Store opening on January 24, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea.  credit: gettyimages



her complexion is stunning..such a pretty lady! 



pjlatte said:


> Dao Narongdej
> 
> Au Skulthai



thank you *pjlatte* for the pics! 

so refreshing to see these two. they look so comfortable with their own style. they never come across as trying too hard.


----------



## mlemee

I LOVE this picture of Jamie cleaning her class cabinet of H goodies- her quote frm IG
"JC in action on spring cleaning the aquarium day ... There are some things that cannot be left to the help...this is gonna take all night. But I love u guys #hermes"


----------



## alundpr

mlemee said:


> I LOVE this picture of Jamie cleaning her class cabinet of H goodies- her quote frm IG
> "JC in action on spring cleaning the aquarium day ... There are some things that cannot be left to the help...this is gonna take all night. But I love u guys #hermes"



Based on what I saw, she's gonna be at it a looong time. What a collection!


----------



## anez

mlemee said:


> I LOVE this picture of Jamie cleaning her class cabinet of H goodies- her quote frm IG
> "JC in action on spring cleaning the aquarium day ... There are some things that cannot be left to the help...this is gonna take all night. But I love u guys #hermes"



Stunning collection! But I'm eyeing that suede Birkin, that bucket of water, and that open door... That's a recipe for disaster right there.


----------



## etoupebirkin

anez said:
			
		

> Stunning collection! But I'm eyeing that suede Birkin, that bucket of water, and that open door... That's a recipe for disaster right there.



I thought the same thing! LOL!!!


----------



## carlinha

mlemee said:


> I LOVE this picture of Jamie cleaning her class cabinet of H goodies- her quote frm IG
> "JC in action on spring cleaning the aquarium day ... There are some things that cannot be left to the help...this is gonna take all night. But I love u guys #hermes"



i seriously adore this photo also!


----------



## HPoirot

Love that pic!

But wonder why you can't see the photographer in the mirror....


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

mlemee said:


> I LOVE this picture of Jamie cleaning her class cabinet of H goodies- her quote frm IG
> "JC in action on spring cleaning the aquarium day ... There are some things that cannot be left to the help...this is gonna take all night. But I love u guys #hermes"



I really like this image as it shows that Jamie is still very down to earth!! I admire how she look so glamorous and has so MANY nice things, but yet she till gets down on her hands and knees to clean her closet... Although it may not seem much but I really admire her for doing that....

Also I think a ghost is taking her pic... You can see the person taking the pic from the reflection of the mirror!!


----------



## perlerare

Jamie is having a lot of fun here.... _of us _

Jamie if you read this


----------



## mlemee

perlerare said:


> Jamie is having a lot of fun here.... _of us _
> 
> Jamie if you read this



Oh, I'm sure she reads this thread, just a few days ago she made a comment definitely targeted at some of the words mentioned about her dressing


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## eggpudding

chincac said:


> her complexion is stunning..such a pretty lady!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *pjlatte* for the pics!
> 
> *so refreshing to see these two. they look so comfortable with their own style. they never come across as trying too hard*.



I was thinking the exact same thing. Also nice to see Ms Skulthai doing her thing. Tired of all the posing and pouting and _still _lack of style or grace in most pics in this thread. The lady in red is so chic!


----------



## meandmylouis

mlemee said:


> I LOVE this picture of Jamie cleaning her class cabinet of H goodies- her quote frm IG
> "JC in action on spring cleaning the aquarium day ... There are some things that cannot be left to the help...this is gonna take all night. But I love u guys #hermes"



Wow with all the servants and aide she may has, she still did this. I always admire her collections, her look, her style.
And I own the exact same bucket.LOL


----------



## newmommy_va

The same bucket!! That made my day! 



meandmylouis said:


> Wow with all the servants and aide she may has, she still did this. I always admire her collections, her look, her style.
> And I own the exact same bucket.LOL


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## canic

baggrl said:


> somehow i think JC may be a member of the forum. after all the commentary on her use of bag accessories, this picture where she has doubled up seems intentional and very "take that..". i love it! :giggles:



she is definitely a member of this forum !


----------



## audreylita

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



I love the look of black combined with blue.  Armani first showed it on the runway in the late 80's and I've been a fan ever since.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I would worry about the charms scratching the bag.


----------



## Lovehermes89

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



She always looks great! Love her clothing collections and of course her Hs!


----------



## audreylita

Madam Bijoux said:


> I would worry about the charms scratching the bag.





Prettybirds said:


> Me too.  And I see that a lot, so maybe it's not an issue.



I'd worry about that on box leather or an exotic but most leathers are fine.  We don't have to baby them.  And most charms come without sharp edges.  I'd be more concerned about fingernails.


----------



## Millicat

audreylita said:


> I'd worry about that on box leather or an exotic but most leathers are fine.  We don't have to baby them.  And most charms come without sharp edges.  I'd be more concerned about fingernails.



Hear, hear.


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


 the footwear!


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


I am so gonna get one of those Rodeo Charms! I want one now


----------



## Gixxer

mlemee said:


> I LOVE this picture of Jamie cleaning her class cabinet of H goodies- her quote frm IG
> "JC in action on spring cleaning the aquarium day ... There are some things that cannot be left to the help...this is gonna take all night. But I love u guys #hermes"



Jamie, why does your Paris Bombay only see the light of day when you clean the closet?!


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## baggrl

Are the sneakers Isabel Marant? We see your bag charms JC


----------



## loves

baggrl said:


> Are the sneakers Isabel Marant? We see your bag charms JC



so big of course we can see lol


----------



## newmommy_va

How fun!! And Jamie's smile lights up her face!! Lovely pictures!! 



bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> I would worry about the charms scratching the bag.





audreylita said:


> I'd worry about that on box leather or an exotic but most leathers are fine.  We don't have to baby them.  And most charms come without sharp edges.  I'd be more concerned about fingernails.



I wouldn't worry if I were her....she does have an extensive collection.


----------



## eggpudding

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



No. This whole outfit is aping Arissa Cheo who did it much better. Just. No.


----------



## pjlatte

Poupe Labellist


----------



## pjlatte




----------



## pjlatte




----------



## pjlatte




----------



## mlemee

pjlatte said:


>



Great pix! Thanks When will I get an emerald green croc Birkin?!!! Love heres


----------



## judithva

I love, love the hot pink purses!  I hope to have one some day, but first I suppose I should be practical and get black for my first purse.  I hate being practical. LOL 




pjlatte said:


>


----------



## baggrl

that green croc is a show stopper..


----------



## thyme

pjlatte said:


> Poupe Labellist



my favourite lady on this thread!! thank you *pjlatte*


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## bobobob

Eva Chen


----------



## Jadeite

Prettybirds said:


> I think I would like to be reborn as an Asian woman with a lot of money.



Doesn't everyone here.  

But it's just as well we get to oogle at pictures here and count our blessings we live simpler lives.


----------



## luckylove

Jadeite said:


> Doesn't everyone here.
> 
> But it's just as well we get to oogle at pictures here and count our blessings we live simpler lives.



Amen to that!


----------



## alterego

Prettybirds said:


> I think I would like to be reborn as an Asian woman with a lot of money.


Me too!!!!


----------



## mlbags

Jadeite said:


> Doesn't everyone here.
> 
> But it's just as well we get to oogle at pictures here and count our blessings we live simpler live[/B]s.



Yes yes.....


----------



## anez

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



This lady has such stunning taste. That ring, those shoes, that bag, that cuff... Absolute style icon!


----------



## eggpudding

pjlatte said:


> Poupe Labellist



Omg yessss! What a lovely breath of fresh air. Who is this lady?


----------



## jula

Zhang Ziyi arrives at airport before the 63rd Berlin International Film Festival on February 6, 2013 in Berlin, Germany getty


----------



## HloveH

Prettybirds said:


> I think I would like to be reborn as an Asian woman with a lot of money.



LOL - best line ever!


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## lulilu

I love Jamie and all her clothing, jewelry and bags.  Her photos are terrific.   But she no more "washed" her glass closet that I did.


----------



## fashionistaO

*Jamie*


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## jelts

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


I love all that arm candy!


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## eris

Diana Saksen
http://instagram.com/p/VhAdSHu9-6/


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> *Jamie*



Me too!!!


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## audreylita

bobobob said:


> Patxotic



I wonder if the panties showing was intentional.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## lilneko69

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Fun and elegant..I really like this outfit as opposed to some of her short shorts. The CDC and B are perfect complements!


----------



## audreylita

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



I like the variation of styles and colors.  Very unusual and interesting.


----------



## carlinha

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



by far one of my favorite looks of hers recently!


----------



## purse whore

lilneko69 said:


> Fun and elegant..I really like this outfit as opposed to some of her short shorts. The CDC and B are perfect complements!



I agree.  She looks exquisite in this picture.  This look matches her delicate features and manages to be edgy all at the same time.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## newmommy_va

Lovely and beautiful!! Happy lunar New Year everyone!! 



bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


----------



## nolanm2000

I see Jamie Chua has quite the collection but who is she?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Wonderful Jamie Chua pictures.


----------



## peggioka

I love these pictures - Jamie looks so feminine and elegant in the handpainted dress!  And the H kelly cut is always 



bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


----------



## Jadeite

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



high score for the white/pink cheongsam and matching croc KC. This reminds more like the very sweet image she had before the not so recent makeovers.


----------



## eggpudding

Tacky.


----------



## perlerare

eggpudding said:


> Tacky.


----------



## sissy milano

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


----------



## pjlatte

Kalamare


----------



## pjlatte

Koi Chayathip


----------



## pjlatte

Au Skulthai






Dao Narongdej


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## luckylove

OMG! I could never pull off the top... my "girls" would be far too constricted! Lusting after her gorgeous clutch and CDC, though!


----------



## Millicat

audreylita said:


> I wonder if the panties showing was intentional.



:giggles:


----------



## Millicat

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



*Wow !* Wearing her hair scraped up high is juuuust gorgeous, far and away the best she looks.
I also love that lilac/blue colour close to her face - it's definately 'her' colour.


----------



## vink

purseinsanity said:


> Maybe like a Dermatologist here?



She's more of the Liposuction specialist doctor. I don't know the exact word in English, sorry.


----------



## vink

teddyboy said:


> Who is noog nee? Some one could tell me? Thx



Socialite from Thailand.


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## Jadeite

Ms Jamie's outfit reminds me of Alice in Wonderland somehow. With Helen Bonham Carter as the Red Queen popping up and shouting Off with her head!


----------



## luckylove

Jadeite said:


> Ms Jamie's outfit reminds me of Alice in Wonderland somehow. With Helen Bonham Carter as the Red Queen popping up and shouting Off with her head!



OMG!  So true!


----------



## purselover888

pjlatte said:


> Koi Chayathip



Not used to seeing KC esp exotic for day...

Love Jamie Chua's latest looks!!


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## bobobob

Dr Rose


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## bobobob

Luthy


----------



## luckylove

I want to run away with Dr. Kate's Kelly!


----------



## vink

tulip618 said:


> OH I love that cherries outfit. Does anyone know what brand it is?? Super cute!!!!





chanelious said:


> hi iffah,
> thanks for all the eye candies. i love the dresses worn by ms Nong Sriwan & ms nong nee. Do u happen to know the designer?



The brand is Sretsis. It's Thai Designer. I think they are sold in some CA, Japan, and Australia indy boutique. I just don't know the name. Maybe you can contact their company website.


----------



## vink

IFFAH said:


> *Krisdayanti *who gave birth 2 weeks ago is back in studio rehearsing for New Year's Indonesia concert due to a contract signed before her delivery.



For a lady her age whom just gave birth, she looks more than amazing!!! Even though she just floating around, she still look good. I think I'm about half her age and gave birth 2 years ago, I still look horrible and haven't gotten my old shape back.


----------



## Perfect Day

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig



She oozes style,  great find.


----------



## judithva

Wow, what a beautiful woman!  Her clothes and purses are wonderful too.


bobobob said:


> Luthy


----------



## judithva

Love the pink! 



bobobob said:


> Dr Rose


----------



## judithva

I love the style of the shirt, but the print is a bit busy... she still looks lovely.



bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## Rachelle

Pic Credit: At Next magazine, iss. 1197

Hong Kong socialite Christina Chan


----------



## Rachelle

Hong Kong actress Veronica Yip & her DD


----------



## gem

Song Hye Kyo with scarf...

Filming her latest drama - That Winter, The Wind blows


----------



## mlemee

gem said:


> Song Hye Kyo with scarf...
> 
> Filming her latest drama - That Winter, The Wind blows



This girl has a really pretty face with perfect skin


----------



## periogirl28

gem said:


> Song Hye Kyo with scarf...
> 
> Filming her latest drama - That Winter, The Wind blows



My gosh, stunning and the silk looks so fab on her!


----------



## my peko

From Faye Wong's weibo


----------



## Madam Bijoux

^A 30 Bleu Orage Togo Birkin (GHW) would be perfect with the dress in the middle.


----------



## ayurazzz

gem said:


> Song Hye Kyo with scarf...
> 
> Filming her latest drama - That Winter, The Wind blows



She looks even more gorgeous than usual in this photo


----------



## Celia_Hish

gem said:


> Song Hye Kyo with scarf...
> 
> Filming her latest drama - That Winter, The Wind blows



I love her....can't wait to see her new drama


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Dr Rose



Wow..eye-candy Bags...love them all


----------



## lilneko69

gem said:


> Song Hye Kyo with scarf...
> 
> Filming her latest drama - That Winter, The Wind blows



I envy her skin. She looks beautiful..etheral even.

Anyone know which scarf and in which colourway she has on?


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## audreylita

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Hey I've got those shoes, in the heels and the flats.   I should ask if I could borrow her clutch.


----------



## skylover83

bobobob said:
			
		

> Jamie Chua



She looks so young and fresh in the middle picture with her side hair pinned up. Can't believe she's in her late 30's(?).


----------



## skylover83

gem said:
			
		

> Song Hye Kyo with scarf...
> 
> Filming her latest drama - That Winter, The Wind blows



Would love to know the name of this scarf if possible. If I can't have that face and skin , I would like to have that scarf at least . Anyone help??


----------



## lil_fashionista

lilneko69 said:


> I envy her skin. She looks beautiful..etheral even.
> 
> Anyone know which scarf and in which colourway she has on?





skylover83 said:


> Would love to know the name of this scarf if possible. If I can't have that face and skin , I would like to have that scarf at least . Anyone help??



This is a Kelly en Caleche shawl in the blue colourway.


----------



## Julide

audreylita said:


> Hey I've got those shoes, in the heels and the flats.   I should ask if I could borrow her clutch.



Great idea Audreylita!!Then I can borrow both from you!!!


----------



## skylover83

lil_fashionista said:


> This is a Kelly en Caleche shawl in the blue colourway.


 
Wow ,thank you so much for the info.


----------



## Accessorize*me

audreylita said:


> Hey I've got those shoes, in the heels and the flats.   I should ask if I could borrow her clutch.


 Great idea!


----------



## adeedee

skylover83 said:


> Would love to know the name of this scarf if possible. If I can't have that face and skin , I would like to have that scarf at least . Anyone help??


check on http://uk.hermes.com/woman/scarves/...figurable-product-352418s-28153.html?nuance=4
2013: silk jersey 

She posted a photo here too. 
http://miacillan.blogspot.com/2009/12/please-vote-hermes-gm-shawlwhich.html

I think is Kelly en Calèche shawl, issuing in 2009.


----------



## adeedee

gem said:


> Song Hye Kyo with scarf...
> 
> Filming her latest drama - That Winter, The Wind blows


She also wears cream color scarf. Is that also from Hermes too? tks


----------



## DiamondS

I like Jamie's Mary Katrantzou skirt!  Thank you for sharing *bobobob*!


----------



## alundpr

gem said:


> Song Hye Kyo with scarf...
> 
> Filming her latest drama - That Winter, The Wind blows



Stunningly beautiful woman!


----------



## mlemee

alundpr said:


> Stunningly beautiful woman!



I just Googled her and couldn't believe she is 31! She looks like she's in her early Twenties


----------



## lilneko69

lil_fashionista said:


> This is a Kelly en Caleche shawl in the blue colourway.





adeedee said:


> check on http://uk.hermes.com/woman/scarves/...figurable-product-352418s-28153.html?nuance=4
> 2013: silk jersey
> 
> She posted a photo here too.
> http://miacillan.blogspot.com/2009/12/please-vote-hermes-gm-shawlwhich.html
> 
> I think is Kelly en Calèche shawl, issuing in 2009.



Thank you for the info!!


----------



## mgcda

Celia_Hish said:


> I love her....can't wait to see her new drama





periogirl28 said:


> My gosh, stunning and the silk looks so fab on her!





mlemee said:


> This girl has a really pretty face with perfect skin





ayurazzz said:


> She looks even more gorgeous than usual in this photo



Agree  I wanna see more of her and less of Jamie. I love Jamie's collection, but we've got too many of her pictures here


----------



## skylover83

After seeing this picture of Song Hye Kyo , I googled about her fashion in that drama and was thrilled to find out that she wears lot of hermes for that role. She's well known Hermes lover anyways. 
Here are some my findings


----------



## skylover83




----------



## thyme

skylover83 said:


> .



song hye kyo is just stunning...thank you for the pics!


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: sudden weekly, iss. 916

Hong Kong socialites

Margaret Choi





Mrs. Tsui





Mrs. Yau


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## poptarts

lilneko69 said:


> Fun and elegant..I really like this outfit as opposed to some of her short shorts. The CDC and B are perfect complements!





carlinha said:


> by far one of my favorite looks of hers recently!



Me three. I think she looks beautiful, fresh and totally chic. The MK top with jeans is perfect. (Her other MK outfit however.. not a fan..).


----------



## loves

gem said:


> Song Hye Kyo with scarf...
> 
> Filming her latest drama - That Winter, The Wind blows



Beautiful girl.... I love her.


----------



## DiamondS

Jamie's red Kelly is lovely but I really like her jeans!  Thank you for sharing *bobobob*!


----------



## pjlatte

Janesuda







Au Skulthai


----------



## pjlatte

Kalamare


----------



## bobobob

Dr Rose


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

ABL Boy


----------



## bobobob

Kane Lim and his mother


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Dr Kate



Love all the eye-candy H bags, gorgy!!~


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Dr Rose



Wow..sweet pink H bags, love it!!~


----------



## Celia_Hish

skylover83 said:


> View attachment 2066694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066695



one of my fav korean actress...love her


----------



## Celia_Hish

my peko said:


> From Faye Wong's weibo



Love how Faye matches her H bag...lovely combo


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh - love Jamie's smile in this pic!! 



bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



I don't know if anyone will agree with me, but I think the dress on Au Skulthai is really neat! The silhouette is so intriguing & love the happy, bright print!  



pjlatte said:


> Janesuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai



My favorite: pics with mamas and their little ones!! Nong nee's little one is so cute!



bobobob said:


> Nong Nee


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

bobobob said:


> ABL Boy



Wow!! Lugging that LV Cruiser bag must be hell!! Using it as a carry on is a pain, imagine getting out the wallet for all those purchases!! Not going to be fun, but it looks so good though!


----------



## lilneko69

bobobob said:


> Kane Lim and his mother



Wow, that's his mom!?! She looks great!


----------



## ilovenicebags

bobobob said:


> Kane Lim and his mother



The homies south central shirt is hilarious, I'm from California so I get exactly what area of the state that is referring to.


----------



## lulilu

I love all these beautiful stylish women and men, but I especially enjoy seeing photos of them out and about -- I always wonder what they are going to do or where they are going in their gorgeous clothes.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## anez

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



That outfit with the gold jacket is stunning. 

Anybody know who the blouse is from? It's divine.


----------



## lulilu

Love all these pink bags!


----------



## tibaka

anez said:


> That outfit with the gold jacket is stunning.
> 
> Anybody know who the blouse is from? It's divine.



Prada from a while back I think.


----------



## crazyforhermess

I am wondering if these 2 pink bags are Rose Lipstick?



bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua





bobobob said:


> Patxotic


----------



## anez

tibaka said:


> Prada from a while back I think.



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

Patxotic's diamond Kelly Dog!


----------



## cliang

http://statigr.am/p/339895507092728630_36750217

hermes instagram photo from shoplala


----------



## cliang

blue lin hermes birkin!!
http://statigr.am/p/367601439838792689_36750217

INSTAGRAM : SHOPLALA


----------



## gem

adeedee said:


> She also wears cream color scarf. Is that also from Hermes too? tks



I am not sure of that cream coloured scarf/shawl(?)



Saw another shawl on Song Hye Kyo - couvertures & tenures


----------



## alundpr

cliang said:


> http://statigr.am/p/339895507092728630_36750217
> 
> hermes instagram photo from shoplala



What a gorgeous collection.


----------



## baghag21

crazyforhermess said:


> I am wondering if these 2 pink bags are Rose Lipstick?



Could be the bubblegum Pink or the new pink, Crevette? 

Rose Lipstick would be less pastel, I think.


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## crazyforhermess

So many pinks and I really tell the difference. TKS!



baghag21 said:


> Could be the bubblegum Pink or the new pink, Crevette?
> 
> Rose Lipstick would be less pastel, I think.


----------



## chausseau

hi!
I am in love with the Bolides of Mimi Tanaka.
Could someone please tell me what size they are?

thank you so much!


----------



## newmommy_va

I'm guessing they're 27s? (btw, more pics of 27s in the Bolide clubhouse)



chausseau said:


> hi!
> I am in love with the Bolides of Mimi Tanaka.
> Could someone please tell me what size they are?
> 
> thank you so much!


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## **Chanel**

bobobob said:


> Patxotic



I like this look of Patxotic. So much better than the previous pics of her with shorts and the naked belly look.
I think she should wear long feminine dresses more often .


----------



## chausseau

newmommy_va said:


> I'm guessing they're 27s? (btw, more pics of 27s in the Bolide clubhouse)



That was my first guess too... thank you!
( i have been studying all pictures of bolides in this forum and made a conclusion: I really need one  )


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## luckylove

That is a beautiful ostrich B!!


----------



## Hermes June

luckylove said:


> That is a beautiful ostrich B!!



Totally Agree! love it


----------



## misskifissia

the sneakers in the birkin...why jamie why??


----------



## audreylita

misskifissia said:


> the sneakers in the birkin...why jamie why??



Actually there appears to be a peak of chinchilla in the background that got my attention.

It would be interesting to see the pictures these ladies consider outtakes which don't make this thread.  Now those pictures really could be fun!


----------



## Millicat

gem said:


> I am not sure of that cream coloured scarf/shawl(?)
> 
> 
> 
> Saw another shawl on Song Hye Kyo - couvertures & tenures



What a *beautiful* face, lovely scarf too !


----------



## LorettaYuen

Nice! Can anyone ID the lovely red stripey top and jacket that Jamie is wearing on Post #1186? Bobobob perhaps? Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## misskifissia

Audreylita, this is true! While for more practical reasons i cringe at the sneaker-holder birkin, I'd be so curious to see less staged and set-up photos too.


----------



## expatliz

LorettaYuen said:


> Nice! Can anyone ID the lovely red stripey top and jacket that Jamie is wearing on Post #1186? Bobobob perhaps? Thanks very much in advance!


Hi, 
The top is by Patterson J Kincaid and the bolero jacket from Jitrois


----------



## LorettaYuen

Hi ExpatLiz! Thanks so much! You really are an "Expert"!


----------



## jet912

fixpicture.org/medias/1361560136_tmp_73f0ccc27ce211e28c4722000a9f1966_7.jpg

fixpicture.org/medias/1361560239_tmp_1ad9d2767ce411e2bb3522000a1fb076_7.jpg

sorry i guess the pic was uploaded correctly...


----------



## jacknoy

Angela Baby from her IG account


----------



## birkinglover

Aily Harsono with her B30 Hima at Etro events,Jakarta


----------



## birkinglover

Aily Harsono with her collections of B25 and B30 Hima


----------



## birkinglover

B30 and B25 Hima own by Aily Harsono


----------



## birkinglover

Beautiful


----------



## luckylove

I especially like the 25 cm with her Alaia dress and petite frame... great look!


----------



## Suzie

birkinglover said:


> Beautiful


That's so unfair, she has two!!!


----------



## JackyB

Suzie said:


> That's so unfair, she has two!!!



but she rocks it 

Love the bags!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The 25 suits her dress a little better than the 30 does.


----------



## meandmylouis

Suzie said:


> That's so unfair, she has two!!!



I agree, so unfair.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## alundpr

birkinglover said:


> B30 and B25 Hima own by Aily Harsono



Love the bags and the dress.  She looks great.


----------



## alundpr

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Love her collection, particularly the Amethyst Kelly pochette. But the torn black jeans, not so much.


----------



## fashionistaO

The lady w/ the two Him looks like she's selling them, jmo from her expressions lol


----------



## luckylove

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Love the first look on her!  This feminine vibe works so well with her angelic face!


----------



## Suzie

Love the silver Constance!


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Dr Rose


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## audreylita

bobobob said:


> Irna Mareta



Whose shoe is that with the spiderweb on the sole?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

audreylita said:


> Whose shoe is that with the spiderweb on the sole?



Charlotte Olympia


----------



## bobobob

audreylita said:


> Whose shoe is that with the spiderweb on the sole?



Charlotte Olympia


----------



## audreylita

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Charlotte Olympia





bobobob said:


> Charlotte Olympia



Double thanks!


----------



## mlbags

This is a big NO!  Both for the Ostrich as well as for Jamie.
Moreover, the poor Ostrich B looks so out of place in this ensemble.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

^I like the top, but the pants have to go.  A black bag would have been better with the outfit.


----------



## birkinglover

Madam Bijoux said:


> ^I like the top, but the pants have to go.  A black bag would have been better with the outfit.



I agree with you Madam Bijoux.A black bag would have been better.


----------



## Jadeite

patxotic's bi colour birkin, even the 2 strips at the bottom is contrasted. That's a nice touch.


----------



## prettychic

fashionistaO said:


> The lady w/ the two Him looks like she's selling them, jmo from her expressions lol



As usual fashionistaO, you always put into words exactly what my thoughts are....very clever comments and a joy to read!


----------



## libelle

Germaine Ong


----------



## fashionistaO

lol, miss ya dear, must swing by soon as spring is approaching, hopefully we all can meet up again 



prettychic said:


> As usual fashionistaO, you always put into words exactly what my thoughts are....very clever comments and a joy to read!


----------



## fashionistaO

I need to go for my MD licence


----------



## thyme

fashionistaO said:


> I need to go for my MD licence



 so true, and to practice in thailand!


----------



## fashionistaO

:lolots: 



chincac said:


> so true, and to practice in thailand!


----------



## Halothane

chincac said:


> so true, and to practice in thailand!



Agree! I am a doctor but still cannot get so many croc B!


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## prettychic

fashionistao said:


> lol, miss ya dear, must swing by soon as spring is approaching, hopefully we all can meet up again



yes


----------



## Jadeite

Halothane said:


> Agree! I am a doctor but still cannot get so many croc B!



A lot of these ladies actually don't get their bags locally. So maybe you just need to be a well travelled doctor with many connections.


----------



## Jadeite

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



She's real pretty buy I wish she's just eat a little more, in danger of looking too waif thin.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## Millicat

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



I recognise this 'boho' scarf as being in the Ebay Finds section the other day.
I liked the look of it then and like it still now, this is a good modelling shot of it


----------



## roman_holiday

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Love the Constance Elan with enamel hardware!!


----------



## Julide

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Am I crazy or is there a stitch popped on Jamie's Constance élan? I love the white swift with enamel hardware!! Perfect for summer!!


----------



## Julide

bobobob said:


> Patxotic



Love this look!! Reminds of someone....


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Patxotic



Love the white in black contrast, gorgy


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Dr Kate



Love the rainbow H bags, they are beautiful


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Love the birdy B and the constance, gorgeous bags


----------



## alundpr

Julide said:


> *Am I crazy or is there a stitch popped on Jamie's Constance élan?* I love the white swift with enamel hardware!! Perfect for summer!!



You are not crazy!  What an eye.


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

bobobob said:


> Dr Kate



WOW! My dream closet


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

birkinglover said:


> Beautiful



Beautiful pair. Breathtaking.


----------



## Julide

alundpr said:


> You are not crazy!  What an eye.



Thank you!! It's my new glasses, I can see everything!!


----------



## Jadeite

Julide said:


> Thank you!! It's my new glasses, I can see everything!!



I need one of those. Let me see some hunks and A&F from afar when I can't get up close to them.


----------



## fashionistaO

julide, jadeite :giggles:


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## alundpr

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


----------



## luckylove

bobobob said:


> Nong Nee



Love this pic of her with the crescent moon.  But can someone please educate me me about what is going on with her nails in the wrap of foil... Forgive me ladies,  but I am not up on the latest nail trends, ha!


----------



## lulilu

luckylove said:


> Love this pic of her with the crescent moon.  But can someone please educate me me about what is going on with her nails in the wrap of foil... Forgive me ladies,  but I am not up on the latest nail trends, ha!



that's how gel nail polish is removed


----------



## audreylita

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



I think I want her to adopt me.


----------



## Millicat

me too !


----------



## alundpr

audreylita said:


> I think I want her to adopt me.



  +3


----------



## shel5686

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> that's how gel nail polish is removed



Thanks for clueing me in!


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## alundpr

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



I don't know where to look, the gorgeous Kelly, the diamond bracelets, the ring, etc.


----------



## meandmylouis

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



I like the Kelly the most.


----------



## meandmylouis

bobobob said:


> Nong Nee



Her Kelly Doll is so cute. I tried to carry one at one time, it looked so silly on me.


----------



## mlemee

I miss *IFFAH!*! Where for art thou?


----------



## thyme

mlemee said:


> I miss *IFFAH!*! Where for art thou?



me too..sadly she stopped posting a while back after some complaints..but *bobobob* is doing a great job!


----------



## mlemee

chincac said:


> me too..sadly she stopped posting a while back after some complaints..but *bobobob* is doing a great job!



And after those complaints I don't blame her. Yes, I agree Bobobob is doing a wonderful job assisting in propping up these threads for us all. Thank you!!


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## Jadeite

Thank you bobobob!


----------



## **Chanel**

bobobob said:


> Diane Saksen



I always love the way Diane Saksen looks, thank you for sharing the pictures *bobobob*!

And I agree with the other posters, I miss *IFFAH's* posts as well (but *bobobob* is doing a great job indeed) and I hope she is doing fine .


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## luckylove

I love Nong Nee's black constance!  She is always so well put together!


----------



## Flip88

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Thanks for all your work Bobobob,  loving Jamies python bolero jacket


----------



## bobobob

Flip88 said:


> Thanks for all your work Bobobob,  loving Jamies python bolero jacket



You're welcome!


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## thyme

bobobob said:


> Diane Saksen



she is so amazing with fusing her style and personality. love the little croc kelly  wonder what goodies are in those big hermes carrier bags?


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## bobobob

Dr Rose


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## bobobob

Kane Lim


----------



## thyme

bobobob said:


> Dr Rose



dear *bobobob*..thank you for the pictures every day! and now i need to consider starting my medical degree


----------



## bobobob

chincac said:


> dear *bobobob*..thank you for the pictures every day! and now i need to consider starting my medical degree



You're welcome!


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## newmommy_va

Wow! This jewelry is jawdropping & incredible! 



bobobob said:


> Diane Saksen


----------



## newmommy_va

Love these bright, fun, colorful outfits!!



bobobob said:


> Patxotic


----------



## jelts

WOWEE!

Look at Nong Nee's bling bling stack!! 0.0


----------



## jelts

Thanks for the eyecandy Bobobob!


----------



## vink

chincac said:


> dear *bobobob*..thank you for the pictures every day! and now i need to consider starting my medical degree



I'm not sure if Dr. Rose ever practice (I don't know if she get the medical degree or the PhD), but her family own a huge media and edutainment empire in Thailand. They own the copyright to many cartoons such as Dora The Explorer.


----------



## thyme

vink said:


> I'm not sure if Dr. Rose ever practice (I don't know if she get the medical degree or the PhD), but her family own a huge media and edutainment empire in Thailand. They own the copyright to many cartoons such as Dora The Explorer.



thanks for the info *vink*! does that apply to Dr Kate as well?? well phew, i don't have to get a medical degree, that would take awhile but I need to be born to a billionaire in my next life


----------



## vink

chincac said:


> thanks for the info *vink*! does that apply to Dr Kate as well?? well phew, i don't have to get a medical degree, that would take awhile but I need to be born to a billionaire in my next life



Dr. Kate is the real doctor. She does have a medical degree. She's more specialize in beauty surgery. I'm not sure what's the specific English word. Liposuction and all the laser treatment-related kind of. She's very famous for her skills on such operations.


----------



## meandmylouis

vink said:


> Dr. Kate is the real doctor. She does have a medical degree. She's more specialize in beauty surgery. I'm not sure what's the specific English word. Liposuction and all the laser treatment-related kind of. She's very famous for her skills on such operations.



Plastic surgeon?


----------



## Vectorpro

IFFAH said:


> Nenyneny



Is this white birkin 25cm or 30cm?


----------



## **Chanel**

bobobob said:


> Diane Saksen



Yay, more Diane Saksen pics ! I really adore her style and I think she is a beautiful lady with a gorgeous collection . 
Thank you again for sharing, *bobobob* !


----------



## vink

meandmylouis said:


> Plastic surgeon?



Maybe. But she doesn't do the nose and cheek things. She's more specialize in treatment of fat such as liposuction and all the appearance of fat underneath the skin that kind of thing.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

You need those subcutaneous fat for a youthful look. Sorry to be OT. But is that irna mareta? She's pretty! A bit skinny but gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforhermess

Oh I finally can see her face



bobobob said:


> Irna Mareta


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## jet912

thank you bobobob for sharing the pictures


----------



## alundpr

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Love the Birkins!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Jamie, you're so refreshing.  Great shots !!


----------



## HPoirot

Thanks so much for the constant JC updates! Even if i only tune in to see her RMs. lol

 My gf always drool over her bags, but i always tell her JC's RMs are where it's at. 

Hope we can get more close up shots of the watches!


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## alundpr

bobobob said:


> Irna Mareta



This girl is gorgeous, and that vibrato Kelly is to die for.

Is Hermes still making vibrato?


----------



## buyer010

Song Hye Kyo with scarves.


----------



## mlemee

ezrajwilliam


----------



## baggrl

He's doing a lot...


----------



## eggpudding

^^ROFL.

I love his outfits though - would totally wear them myself. Nice change from the style-less posturing of certain other socialites.


----------



## Love-Vintage

buyer010 said:


> Song Hye Kyo with scarves.


Love song hye kyo


----------



## baggrl

eggpudding said:


> ^^ROFL.
> 
> I love his outfits though - would totally wear them myself. Nice change from the style-less posturing of certain other socialites.



True. But I'm still going to have to give him a slight side eye..  :giggles:


----------



## pjlatte

Au Skulthai


----------



## pjlatte

Koi Chayathip






Nok Nampeeti






Kalamare


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

mlemee said:


> ezrajwilliam



Love your pix and your blog is a good read. thanks for sharing!


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

pjlatte said:


> Au Skulthai



Wow. Love your style. Def Rocking!


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

bobobob said:


> Nong Nee



Watch out before you get hair or hair color on your bag! Yikes!


----------



## Dany_37

bobobob said:


> Irna Mareta



How inspiring...this would be a great outfit to meet clients in for work!


----------



## shel5686

buyer010 said:


> Song Hye Kyo with scarves.



 I wish I could wear my H and have it look so effortlessly chic. 

(I'm sure I worded that awkwardly, I haven't had enough caffeine yet this morning.)


----------



## martiniandlace

baggrl said:


> True. But I'm still going to have to give him a slight side eye..  :giggles:




....I so get that but unfortunately, it has to be a big side-eye. I didn't even want to give him a glance but you kinda need  a big side-eye to check out those delicious bags.


----------



## mlemee

LUVCC.Hermes.LV said:


> Love your pix and your blog is a good read. thanks for sharing!



awh, thank you!


----------



## mlemee

RE: Ezra - who cares, he has an amazing H collection, that's all I'm focusing on 

How cute does Koi look!


----------



## buyer010

Song Hye Gyo from 'That Winter, the Wind Blows'.


----------



## thyme

buyer010 said:


> Song Hye Gyo from 'That Winter, the Wind Blows'.



she is soooo beautiful..


----------



## luckylove

chincac said:


> she is soooo beautiful..



completely agree!


----------



## dfry

Pace Wu at the Brand Magazine Party 
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards


----------



## roman_holiday

luckylove said:


> completely agree!



+1 and she wears H scarves so well


----------



## Millicat

dfry said:


> Pace Wu at the Brand Magazine Party
> Credit redcarpet-fashionawards



What a beautiful face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flip88

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Jamie certainly loves her exotics  She wears everything almost perfectly IMO.  I think she should reveal less leg tbh, I know she fab legs having said that - its just that something less is more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## birkinglover

I like Jamie in  neutral color birkin like the above pictures.


----------



## birkinglover

I mean neutral color in hermes bag constance,kelly ,birkin....


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## alundpr

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Love the Kelly Cut (?)  croc.  The manicure, not so much. More appropriate for a teenager.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## tammywks

Faye Tsui (Hong Kong image stylist) http://www.fayevorite.com/press/more-issue-796-march-12-2013/
Source: More magazine


----------



## meandmylouis

The Evelyne look so huge on Jamie Chua.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The Ostrich bag is perfect with her orange top.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## bobobob

Dr Rose


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## alundpr

bobobob said:


> Patxotic



Ostrich in Violine...


----------



## ghoztz

bobobob said:


> Dr Kate




Hello bobobob, do you know what color is the second pic?  Canopee Birkin?  TIA!!


----------



## BenF

tammywks said:


> Faye Tsui (Hong Kong image stylist) http://www.fayevorite.com/press/more-issue-796-march-12-2013/
> Source: More magazine



omg! she got Kelly Flag! that's amazing (in blue)


----------



## twinkle2

bobobob said:


> Irna Mareta


Love everything on this elegant lady.


----------



## Sindy Tanho

bobobob said:


> Nong Nee


 
Can someone ID Nong Nee gold wedges pls....


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Kane Lim


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## **Chanel**

bobobob said:


> Diane Saksen



Especially love her outfit with the SO Black, classy and elegant! But then again, so far I've never seen a pic of Diane Saksen that I didn't like, I really adore her style!

And I love *Patoxtic's* Violine ostrich Birkin, such a pretty color in ostrich!


----------



## wantitneedit

^Is that the kelly lock perfume bottle hanging off Kane Lim's bag?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bobobob said:


> Nong Nee



Ms. Nee is a cutie.  Love her dresses.


----------



## luckylove

bobobob said:


> Patxotic



Hmm.... gorgeous birkin,  but I just don't get the rest of it.  Usually, she is spot on.


----------



## Jadeite

Something different with Patxotic's pic...a little more girlish. Quite a departure from her usual.

Irna Mareta's green wardrobe,... Rocks.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee, Au Skulthai, and Siritorn  Greewong


----------



## bobobob

Siritorn  Greewong


----------



## Jadeite

ehhhh those gold shorts....


----------



## alundpr

Jadeite said:


> ehhhh those gold shorts....



LOL.  Jamie does love her short shorts. Still, that collection of Hermes bags and accessories is something else.


----------



## mc100

bobobob said:


> Irna Mareta


Does anyone know if this is Canopee? TIA!!


----------



## thyme

mc100 said:


> Does anyone know if this is Canopee? TIA!!



i think it is vert laurier. canopee is more military green from what i have seen in stores.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Luthy


----------



## **Chanel**

bobobob said:


> Luthy



What a colourful outfits! But she looks great in them and her bags are fabulous as well !


----------



## twinkle2

bobobob said:


> Irna Mareta


 Signed up TPF because of her simple, appropriate, stylish and gorgeous Hermes bags! Loving every post by the others but she outshines the rest.
Thanks for sharing with us here.


----------



## travel813

bobobob said:


> Luthy


I hv this grizzly 2


----------



## travel813

bobobob said:


> Dr Kate


Both pink a dream bags


----------



## Jadeite

Luthy wears colours so well. She's gorgeous while respecting her traditions.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## bobobob

Luthy


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## mc100

chincac said:


> i think it is vert laurier. canopee is more military green from what i have seen in stores.



Thanks!! Would be too good to be true, but I was just hoping! I agree, I was thinking maybe vert bengale but laurier sounds more likely.


----------



## thyme

mc100 said:


> Thanks!! Would be too good to be true, but I was just hoping! I agree, I was thinking maybe vert bengale but laurier sounds more likely.



oh, could be bengale now that you said it  ..but for sure, it wasn't canopee


----------



## sallytan11

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


Gold shorts and trainers are pretty odd...love the bi-material birkin


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## ilovenicebags

bobobob said:


> Luthy



She is gorgeous and she wears her shoes and bags in such a lovely manner.


----------



## pjlatte

Au Skulthai


----------



## **Chanel**

bobobob said:


> Luthy



Wow.....this lady looks absolutely fabulous ! Great style, love it! I think Luthy and Diane Saksen are my favorites in this thread.


----------



## anez

bobobob said:


> Patxotic



Is this lady a professional model? Because if she isn't, she should be. Her photos are just stunning-- style, composition, body, everything!


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## gem

Yeon Jeong Hun & Han Ga In - HK, 2 days ago.


----------



## miss oinky

Thx gem, Han Ga In is so cute  ^_^


----------



## Jadeite

...what did she have plastered on her Kelly?


----------



## tammywks

Jadeite said:


> ...what did she have plastered on her Kelly?



Her Kelly is custom-made by History By Dylan.

http://www.dylanryu.com/

Her Bolide is custom-made by History By Dylan too.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## bobobob

Dr Rose


----------



## bobobob

Luthy


----------



## luckylove

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



JC is looking particularly lovely here.  So nice to see her in a feminine dress again!  As always, her bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Not sure about a bi-colored Constance. It takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## lulilu

bobobob said:


> Irna Mareta



Beautiful to see someone wear a feminine dress that is not 12 inches or more above her knees.


----------



## lulilu

Madam Bijoux said:


> Not sure about a bi-colored Constance. It takes a bit of getting used to.



Where is the bi-colored posted?  Lvve to see it.


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> Where is the bi-colored posted?  Lvve to see it.



maybe she mistook the soufre constance covered with felt to be bi-colour?


----------



## twinkle2

gem said:


> Yeon Jeong Hun & Han Ga In - HK, 2 days ago.


Lovely couple. Recognized her from one of the top Korean movie _Architecture 101_. She was seen carrying her Kelly too.


----------



## audreylita

Madam Bijoux said:


> Not sure about a bi-colored Constance. It takes a bit of getting used to.



That's the protective felt.  But what a great idea if someone wanted to have a bi-color look!


----------



## Celia_Hish

gem said:


> Yeon Jeong Hun & Han Ga In - HK, 2 days ago.


 
Lovely couple, also love her drama in "The Moon That Embraces The Sun"


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Dr Rose


 
Lovely bags....


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Luthy


 
She is always so elegant and love her style


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Patxotic


 
Drooling at her croc B, very pretty


----------



## tammywks

Celia_Hish said:


> Lovely couple, also love her drama in "The Moon That Embraces The Sun"



Me too.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

lulilu said:


> Where is the bi-colored posted? Lvve to see it.


 
Good Morning, Lulilu!

The bag that I thought was a bi-colored Constance is on page 99 of the Asians & Hermes thread.  Actually, it was the felt cover. :shame:


----------



## tammywks

twinkle2 said:


> Lovely couple. Recognized her from one of the top Korean movie _Architecture 101_. She was seen carrying her Kelly too.



Yes, here you are.


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> Not sure about a bi-colored Constance. It takes a bit of getting used to.





lulilu said:


> Where is the bi-colored posted?  Lvve to see it.



looks like the felt hasn't been removed. it should be just single colour souffre only. lovely.


----------



## roman_holiday

tammywks said:


> Yes, here you are.


 
Great pic! Is the Kelly Brique box?


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## bobobob

Patxotic


----------



## Dany_37

bobobob said:


> Nong Nee


 
I MUST HAVE THESE SHOES!!


----------



## thyme

roman_holiday said:


> Great pic! Is the Kelly Brique box?



could be. or it could be noisette? i have seen brique that is redder in box. regardless it is stunning!!


----------



## twinkle2

tammywks said:


> Yes, here you are.


for posting this pic. I'm a fan of all the Korean ladies and the men too, of course!


----------



## Celia_Hish

tammywks said:


> Yes, here you are.


 
She's gorgy and lovely K


----------



## winniewin

from Taiwan "Linya huang"

http://www.wretch.cc/album/show.php?i=yaya840322&b=329&f=1781883270&p=1&sp=1


----------



## roman_holiday

chincac said:


> could be. or it could be noisette? i have seen brique that is redder in box. regardless it is stunning!!


Ah, yes, I hadn't thought of noisette.


----------



## tammywks

twinkle2 said:


> for posting this pic. I'm a fan of all the Korean ladies and the men too, of course!



:welcome2:Welcome. I love Korean stars too. Ha Ji Won and Hyun Bin are my fave. I'm so excited to see Hyun Bin in person for his first Asia fan meeting tour in HK next month. 

:back2topic: Here are some more eye candy. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/h-eavenly-busan-802328-7.html


----------



## twinkle2

tammywks said:


> :welcome2:Welcome. I love Korean stars too. Ha Ji Won and Hyun Bin are my fave. I'm so excited to see Hyun Bin in person for his first Asia fan meeting tour in HK next month.
> 
> :back2topic: Here are some more eye candy.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/h-eavenly-busan-802328-7.html


Thanks! Lucky you.


----------



## gem

tammywks said:


> Her Kelly is custom-made by History By Dylan.
> 
> http://www.dylanryu.com/
> 
> Her Bolide is custom-made by History By Dylan too.


 
Thanks!
Very interesting works done by her.


----------



## gem

Kim Hee Sun with Psyche Twilly, 
next to G Dragon, photo taken during the weekly variety show hosted by Kim Hee Sun and other comperes.


----------



## perlerare

chincac said:


> could be. or it could be noisette? i have seen brique that is redder in box. regardless it is stunning!!





roman_holiday said:


> Ah, yes, I hadn't thought of noisette.




It is Brique. 
_Noisette has matching stitching, and it is also a bit more "yellow"_


----------



## roman_holiday

perlerare said:


> It is Brique.
> _Noisette has matching stitching, and it is also a bit more "yellow"_


 
Great, thanks for clarifying!!


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Luthy


----------



## vink

bobobob said:


> Luthy


 
She's so flawless! Even with all the cover up outfit, she's seriously stunning!!!


----------



## loves

Agree re Luthy. So much classier covered up. We are seeing too much skin these days it has long stopped being sexy.


----------



## tammywks

gem said:


> Kim Hee Sun with Psyche Twilly,
> next to G Dragon, photo taken during the weekly variety show hosted by Kim Hee Sun and other comperes.



Thanks for sharing. Kim Hee Sun looks younger in this photo.


----------



## alterego

vink said:


> She's so flawless! Even with all the cover up outfit, she's seriously stunning!!!


I have a friend in New York that told me clients of that faith will call ahead and he curtains off a section of the boutique and underneath those gowns they are wearing the latest YSL, Lanvin, or Chanel.  But I agree Luthy is absolutely stunningly beautiful!


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## Flip88

bobobob said:


> Nong Nee



I just love her outfit, nag and shoes ... all of it is so beautiful


----------



## **Chanel**

bobobob said:


> Luthy



Stunning !


----------



## loves

Irna looks fab and Nong nee is growing on me


----------



## buyer010

From 'This winter, the Wind blows'.


----------



## ilovenicebags

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



O dear, she keeps forgetting her pants.


----------



## buyer010

ilovenicebags said:


> O dear, she keeps forgetting her pants.



lol


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> Nong Nee



I don't know what it is about Nong Nee that grates on me - the curls, the always prominently displayed Birkin or both.


----------



## $1.10

bobobob said:


> Irna Mareta


 

any idea around how old is irna, her complexion is really good


----------



## Jadeite

not only Irna's complexion but Ms Saksen and Ms Luthy looks very youthful as well. 
in fact, the ladies with great complexions (natural or otherwise) seem to be mostly from Thailand and Indonesia.


----------



## Jadeite

oh and let me add, and perfect (big) hair.


----------



## alundpr

mlemee said:


> i don't know what it is about nong nee that grates on me - the curls, the always prominently displayed birkin or both.



+1.


----------



## tammywks

buyer010 said:


> From 'This winter, the Wind blows'.



Thanks for the screen shots. Song Hye Kyo wears a lot of her own H items in this drama.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


 
huh: trying way too hard to be youthful???


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

ilovenicebags said:


> O dear, she keeps forgetting her pants.


lol. just what I was thinking.


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua


What are those, brass knuckle claws-like thingy? It could poke an eye or two


----------



## thyme

mlemee said:


> I don't know what it is about Nong Nee that grates on me - the curls, the always prominently displayed Birkin or both.





alundpr said:


> +1.



for me, it's her little girl persona which does not match her actual age, whatever that is but it ain't 12! however she does have an amazing H collection.


----------



## ilovenicebags

chincac said:


> for me, it's her little girl persona which does not match her actual age, whatever that is but it ain't 12! however she does have an amazing H collection.


 
I wish she would change up her style a bit. Wedge type heels make her legs look thinner than they are. Her 25cm birkins  suit her frame well though.


----------



## mlemee

chincac said:


> for me, *it's her little girl persona which does not match her actual age,* whatever that is but it ain't 12! however she does have an amazing H collection.



YES!!! That's it too


----------



## filothea

IFFAH said:


> Monlacha Skulthai


the size of the bag is perfect!!


----------



## filothea

IFFAH said:


> Nong Sriwan


love your bags!! you're so luckyyy


----------



## Kimber7

chincac said:


> for me, it's her little girl persona which does not match her actual age, whatever that is but it ain't 12! however she does have an amazing H collection.



LOL, nailed it.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## bobobob

Luthy


----------



## bobobob

David Gan


----------



## roman_holiday

bobobob said:


> Irna Mareta


 
Love this bag! Great for summer!!

Thanks for posting, bobobob!


----------



## wantitneedit

bobobob said:


> Irna Mareta



can someone please id the necklace?  thanks


----------



## baggrl

alundpr said:


> +1.



+1.  She looks the exact same in every picture and its nothing extra special.


----------



## eggpudding

ilovenicebags said:


> O dear, she keeps forgetting her pants.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> huh: trying way too hard to be youthful???



LOL. 

She tries way too hard regardless what look it is, and it doesn't work.



mlemee said:


> I don't know what it is about Nong Nee that grates on me - the curls, the always prominently displayed Birkin or both.





chincac said:


> for me, it's her little girl persona which does not match her actual age, whatever that is but it ain't 12! however she does have an amazing H collection.



Ugh. Agreed. The curls in particular.


----------



## alundpr

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



Wow. That Asscher cut diamond ring is to die for.  Serious lust.  Jamie looks great in these pics.


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> huh: trying way too hard to be youthful???



I have been thinking this for some time.  Lovely bags, and jewelry.  Clothing makes me think she is trying to relive her youth for some reason.  I think a stylist is in order.


----------



## bobobob

wantitneedit said:


> can someone please id the necklace?  thanks



Roberto Cavalli


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## bobobob

Kane Lim and Dr Rose's mother


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## wantitneedit

bobobob said:


> Roberto Cavalli



thanks bobobob!


----------



## Jadeite

what is Tina wearing around her neck, is that a scarf folded?


----------



## perlerare

it's the new Dior  Satin  Duchesse Bow.

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/fashion-accessories/woman/accessories


----------



## mlbags

lulilu said:


> I have been thinking this for some time.  Lovely bags, and jewelry.  Clothing makes me think she is trying to relive her youth for some reason.  I think a stylist is in order.



To me, Jamie is stunning when she's in age-appropriate clothings and I think she should maintain that elegance instead of trying to fit into clothings that are meant for her daughter.  Yes, she should work with a stylist.

Also, lately she's always seen in the company of the very stylish young instead of with her good friends in the same age group (and she does have very elegant good-looking good friends).

Just commenting.


----------



## Celia_Hish

buyer010 said:


> From 'This winter, the Wind blows'.



Love her, nice kelly


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## bobobob

Dr Rose


----------



## Uyen4570

bobobob said:


> Dr Rose



WOW! I love the colors esp. for summer.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## Uyen4570

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



I love the Chrome Hearts jewelry that she wears and on her bags.  I just found a rep in NYC so will be getting my first pendant for my bags!


----------



## Kimber7

I am especially loving Jamie's outfits/Hermes lately


----------



## livethelake

nm.  found answer in her instagram post


----------



## martiniandlace

bobobob said:


> Patxotic



Patxotic is really quite a beautiful woman...Interestingly enough I see her before I see her Hermes which is saying something.


----------



## birkinglover

Aily Harsono with her friends at Hermes event,Jakarta.
Ayli harsono carrying birkin 30 cm crevette and Diana Saksen a Kelly in crevette color too.


----------



## birkinglover

Ayli Harsono with Irna Mareta


----------



## mistikat

Please ... if you see a bag here that is a fake, or you suspect it, can you please report it for a moderator to look at?

Thanks.


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Dr Rose


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

bobobob said:


> Dr Rose



What color is this Kelly?


----------



## blusilv

LamborghiniGirl said:


> What color is this Kelly?



i believe it is rose lipstick if I'm not mistaken!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

blusilv said:


> i believe it is rose lipstick if I'm not mistaken!



They must have altered the hue and saturation in the photo then! It's really pretty regardless, thanks for the info!


----------



## birkinglover

LamborghiniGirl said:


> They must have altered the hue and saturation in the photo then! It's really pretty regardless, thanks for the info!



You mean the real rose lipstick color is different?
Pardon my question because I never seen rose lipstick IRL.
Thanks


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

birkinglover said:


> You mean the real rose lipstick color is different?
> Pardon my question because I never seen rose lipstick IRL.
> Thanks



Just from my experience seeing it in Togo in person, it was never that 'cool' and bright if that makes sense. It's always has looked to me softer and warmer. I honestly thought someone was going to say, based on the pic above that Rosé Tyrien was released in Togo! That would have been wonderful news


----------



## birkinglover

Hahaha....me too...I will be hunting for Rose Tyrien togo if it's available.


----------



## audreylita

Are they making rose tyrien again? Last year someone at the boutique said it wasn't being made anymore.


----------



## jmen

audreylita said:


> Are they making rose tyrien again? Last year someone at the boutique said it wasn't being made anymore.


 
The pic looks like rose tyrien.  It was available as SO in chevre so perhaps it was in togo as well.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LamborghiniGirl said:


> They must have altered the hue and saturation in the photo then! It's really pretty regardless, thanks for the info!


 
I think you are right on. Looks like they've added edits/filters to make it way brighter than it is IRL. The dangers of photo editing!


----------



## mlemee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> What color is this Kelly?



Could be Rose Shocking...


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

mlemee said:


> Could be Rose Shocking...



In Togo/Clemence? Didn't know that existed either! I've seen fakes of rosé shocking Togo though. I would be so happy to hear it really did exist


----------



## chicinthecity777

LamborghiniGirl said:


> What color is this Kelly?


 
This looks very much like RL to me, perhaps a little bit more saturated than real lift but I am pretty sure it was RL when I saw this photo the first time. Could be the lighting too, could be the editing. It's so pretty!


----------



## poptarts

mlbags said:


> To me, Jamie is stunning when she's in age-appropriate clothings and I think she should maintain that elegance instead of trying to fit into clothings that are meant for her daughter.  Yes, she should work with a stylist.
> 
> Also, lately she's always seen in the company of the very stylish young instead of with her good friends in the same age group (and she does have very elegant good-looking good friends).
> 
> Just commenting.




I totally agree. I think Jamie is a beautiful woman and she looks fantastic when dressed right. She has the body to pull off anything but most of the time I find her style to be a bit unnatural because it feels like she's trying too hard. #dodgingbricksfromjamielovers




jmen said:


> The pic looks like rose tyrien.  It was available as SO in chevre so perhaps it was in togo as well.



I agree. It's too pink too be RL (unless it was a filtered photo). Rose Lipstick is more like a watermelon sorbet IRL if that makes any sense.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This looks very much like RL to me, perhaps a little bit more saturated than real lift but I am pretty sure it was RL when I saw this photo the first time. Could be the lighting too, could be the editing. It's so pretty!



yup agree it is rose lipstick. very close to how it looks like irl.


----------



## mlemee

LamborghiniGirl said:


> In Togo/Clemence? Didn't know that existed either! I've seen fakes of rosé shocking Togo though. I would be so happy to hear it really did exist



Maybe it's a fake... When I think about it Ive only seen RS in Cherve and RT only came in Epsom leather.

Didn't Jamie C recently get an SO done in RT and what leather?


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## carlinha

LamborghiniGirl said:


> What color is this Kelly?



She tags the bag as rosé lipstick on her Instagram account


----------



## thyme

bobobob said:


> Jamie Chua



she looks so sweet and young here..really do like her in simpler less fussy outfits  and her BE kelly is gorgeous of course.


----------



## pjlatte

Kalamare


----------



## bababebi

pjlatte said:


> Kalamare



Love that first picture, simple and fresh looking. Great to see some other bag styles as well!


----------



## LQYB

carlinha said:


> She tags the bag as rosé lipstick on her Instagram account


Yes very certain its rose lipstick. I have a bag combined togo lipstick and some pics turned out the same '' colder pink''. especially under some warmer lightings.
In real life, rose lipstick is a bite warmer. Stunning color!


----------



## audreylita

bababebi said:


> Love that first picture, simple and fresh looking. Great to see some other bag styles as well!



Agreed, I'd already saved the image in my fashion file.


----------



## baggrl

JC's pics are boring now... Who photos themself everyday in the most mundane looks..


----------



## Suzie

pjlatte said:


> Kalamare



Love these pics, so fresh and natural.


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## martiniandlace

Hmmmm....Is it just me or are some of these poses, outfits and hairstyles so repetitive that I am no longer sure if I am looking at old or new pictures.

Still.....Irna Maretas' navy maxi dress, clutch and watch combo is quite delicious. Is the dress Hermes? Very nice!


----------



## alterego

bobobob said:


> Diane Saksen


I love how buttery soft it looks


----------



## wantitneedit

martiniandlace said:


> Hmmmm....Is it just me or are some of these poses, outfits and hairstyles so repetitive that I am no longer sure if I am looking at old or new pictures.
> 
> Still.....Irna Maretas' navy maxi dress, clutch and watch combo is quite delicious. Is the dress Hermes? Very nice!



it looks like her chest is about to pop out in the middle pic?


----------



## Handybags

Can anyone ID Irna's nail varnish in the pic with the Kelly Cut?


----------



## Dany_37

martiniandlace said:


> Hmmmm....Is it just me or are some of these poses, outfits and hairstyles so repetitive that I am no longer sure if I am looking at old or new pictures.
> 
> Still.....Irna Maretas' navy maxi dress, clutch and watch combo is quite delicious. Is the dress Hermes? Very nice!


 
Yeah, I see what you mean! The bags are quite stunning though!


----------



## alundpr

martiniandlace said:


> *Hmmmm....Is it just me or are some of these poses, outfits and hairstyles so repetitive that I am no longer sure if I am looking at old or new pictures.*
> 
> Still.....Irna Maretas' navy maxi dress, clutch and watch combo is quite delicious. Is the dress Hermes? Very nice!



Nope, it is not just you.  I swear I've seen the same pic from Nong Nee over and over.


----------



## eggpudding

martiniandlace said:


> Hmmmm....Is it just me or are some of these poses, outfits and hairstyles so repetitive that I am no longer sure if I am looking at old or new pictures.
> 
> Still.....Irna Maretas' navy maxi dress, clutch and watch combo is quite delicious. Is the dress Hermes? Very nice!





alundpr said:


> Nope, it is not just you.  I swear I've seen the same pic from Nong Nee over and over.



ITA. Same same of JC, Irna Mareta, Dr Kate, Nong Nee, blah. The bags don't even excite me.

Social media that encourages photo sharing and all this posing may be too much of a good thing lol.


----------



## Creammia

Jamie's IG pics.. Does anyone know what's the color of the bag? Looks lavender croc to me ...


----------



## perlerare

Creammia said:


> Jamie's IG pics.. Does anyone know what's the color of the bag? Looks lavender croc to me ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124924
> View attachment 2124925




Violet


----------



## bobobob

Irna Mareta


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Chua


----------



## bobobob

Diane Saksen


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## bobobob

Dr Kate


----------



## bobobob

Dr Rose


----------



## bobobob

Kane Lim


----------



## bobobob

Ezraj William


----------



## bobobob

Nong Nee


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Fabulous bracelets - they look phenomenal together.


----------



## skylover83

Can someone please id this scarf for me?  She's insanely beautiful and wears hermes oh-so-perfect-ly!!!!


----------



## skylover83




----------



## skylover83

Here's another one miss song wore in recent drama.


----------



## audreylita

bobobob said:


> Kane Lim



That looks like the perfect box to store CDC's in, does anyone know what it is?


----------



## gracekelly

I am truly missing the boat on this thread.  I don't see people in candid type situations.  All I see are women posing in a way to show the world all of their possessions.  I don't think that some of these outfits make it out of the house or away from the camera.  There does not seem to be real applicability to the wearing of Hermes in their respective cities/countries in Asia.  These pictures are as fake as looking at Vogue or Bazaar.


----------



## crazyforhermess

Yes, and it has come to a point that the super rich could possess all sort of Hermes bags they wanted and make Hermes bags so coveted, it's no longer 'the bag' anymore.  In my place people use to quote 'just throw a stone at anyone on the street, you will sure hit a U graduate', but now is a birkin/kelly owner.  



gracekelly said:


> I am truly missing the boat on this thread.  I don't see people in candid type situations.  All I see are women posing in a way to show the world all of their possessions.  I don't think that some of these outfits make it out of the house or away from the camera.  There does not seem to be really applicability to the wearing of Hermes in their respective cities/countries in Asia.  These pictures are as fake as looking at Vogue or Bazaar.


----------



## Rachelle

gracekelly said:


> I am truly missing the boat on this thread.  I don't see people in candid type situations.  All I see are women posing in a way to show the world all of their possessions.  I don't think that some of these outfits make it out of the house or away from the camera.  There does not seem to be really applicability to the wearing of Hermes in their respective cities/countries in Asia.  These pictures are as fake as looking at Vogue or Bazaar.



Here's a candid shot for ya.

A toile garden party was spotted at the annual Hanami (cherry blossom viewing) party in Tokyo.


----------



## gracekelly

Rachelle said:


> Here's a candid shot for ya.
> 
> A toile garden party was spotted at the annual Hanami (cherry blossom viewing) party in Tokyo.
> View attachment 2125396




  That shot is a lot more fun!  Thank you.  Real people wearing an everyday bag.  Can't ask for more!


----------



## Rachelle

I like how she actually used her Kelly.


Credit: Glamorous magazine, Japan, apr 2013 iss.


----------



## gracekelly

Here is a little lady who is not doing a Grace Kelly cover up of the baby bump.  A modern woman!


----------



## Rachelle

Mr. Lau has been seen wearing a lot of hermes RTW in public. Wonder if he wore any in the pics above. Rumor has it that he gets clothes sent to his house by hermes on a regular basis. I've heard of monthly refill program for facial creams. But apparel?! That's a first. Lol


----------



## HloveH

Post 1627 - can someone ID the color of that croc birkin?  Is that violet or amethyst?  Thanks


----------



## BenF

bobobob said:


> Diane Saksen



Can anyone id the orange bracelet? I've seen it in hermes store but never ask the name of it


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Love song hye kyo. She's the girl from the k drama "that winter the wind blows"


----------



## rocket06

Yes she is pretty. Natural I assume? Btw you know the show ending?

Also,  jamie was carrying violet birkin. Amethyst is much darker.


----------



## rocket06

HloveH said:


> Post 1627 - can someone ID the color of that croc birkin?  Is that violet or amethyst?  Thanks



Violet 
Amethyst is darker, almost eggplant purple.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I am truly missing the boat on this thread.  I don't see people in candid type situations.  All I see are women posing in a way to show the world all of their possessions.  I don't think that some of these outfits make it out of the house or away from the camera.  There does not seem to be real applicability to the wearing of Hermes in their respective cities/countries in Asia.  These pictures are as fake as looking at Vogue or Bazaar.



This! And grown-up woman dressed to be school girl also killed it for me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Bevyofpurses said:


> Love song hye kyo. She's the girl from the k drama "that winter the wind blows"



This is perfect! Never a fan of gold but this works perfectly!


----------



## twinkle2

Rachelle said:


> Here's a candid shot for ya.
> 
> A toile garden party was spotted at the annual Hanami (cherry blossom viewing) party in Tokyo.
> View attachment 2125396


----------



## twinkle2

Bevyofpurses said:


> Love song hye kyo. She's the girl from the k drama "that winter the wind blows"


 Lovely pic of Miss Song. 
I've stopped watching 'That winter the wind blows' as I suspect, the ending will be as similar as the movie with Miss Moon Geun-yong in 'Love me not'


----------



## tammywks

Source: Apple Daily HK

Chrissie Chau x Constance 
Publication date: 3rd April 2013





Kimbee Chan x croc Double Sens
Publication date: 30th March 2013


----------



## Uyen4570

Jamie Chua.  Love her Kelly!


----------



## Uyen4570

Doctor Kate.  I die for the pink lizzie!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Rachelle said:


> Here's a candid shot for ya.
> 
> A toile garden party was spotted at the annual Hanami (cherry blossom viewing) party in Tokyo.
> View attachment 2125396


 
There is not another bag would be more appropriate for this setting! Perfect!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I was wondering what became of Mr. Lau.  It's nice to see him out and about.


----------



## pjlatte

Third Chadthip


----------



## pjlatte




----------



## pjlatte




----------



## gracekelly

Madam Bijoux said:


> I was wondering what became of Mr. Lau.  It's nice to see him out and about.



Me too!  I was worried about him, but it looks as if he will be needing the wardrobe refills that Rachelle referred to in a larger size as he is eating for two! Hope it is a boy because if it is a girl, there will be less H bags to go around.


----------



## gracekelly

Uyen4570 said:


> Jamie Chua.  Love her Kelly!




Still kicking myself over this tricolor as I had the opportunity to buy it.


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> There is not another bag would be more appropriate for this setting! Perfect!



So true!  I would find a leather GP acceptable too

I love my TPM toile GP.  The shoulder strap is useful, but most of all, this little gem goes with everything and is so darn cute when you tie a little silk to it.

I looked for Dr Kate and Jamie in the cherry blossom pic to no avail.  I guess they were too busy posing to go and enjoy a once a year miracle of nature.


----------



## poptarts

gracekelly said:


> I am truly missing the boat on this thread.  I don't see people in candid type situations.  All I see are women posing in a way to show the world all of their possessions.  I don't think that some of these outfits make it out of the house or away from the camera.  There does not seem to be real applicability to the wearing of Hermes in their respective cities/countries in Asia.  These pictures are as fake as looking at Vogue or Bazaar.



I totally agree. While I am enjoying all the beautiful goodies, but it would be really nice to see  all the goods in real action.


----------



## maryg1

gracekelly said:


> I am truly missing the boat on this thread.  I don't see people in candid type situations.  All I see are women posing in a way to show the world all of their possessions.  I don't think that some of these outfits make it out of the house or away from the camera.  There does not seem to be real applicability to the wearing of Hermes in their respective cities/countries in Asia.  These pictures are as fake as looking at Vogue or Bazaar.



I so agree with you!


----------



## Dany_37

gracekelly said:


> I am truly missing the boat on this thread. I don't see people in candid type situations. All I see are women posing in a way to show the world all of their possessions. I don't think that some of these outfits make it out of the house or away from the camera. There does not seem to be real applicability to the wearing of Hermes in their respective cities/countries in Asia. These pictures are as fake as looking at Vogue or Bazaar.


 

You are not missing the boat...you are rowing the boat and I am rowing with you!!!  Totally agree!!


----------



## gracekelly

maryg1 said:


> I so agree with you!



 Welcome to my boat!  Cheaper than a Crystal cruise


----------



## Winterbaby

Love her Chanel hat.


----------



## baggrl

gracekelly said:


> Me too!  I was worried about him, but it looks as if he will be needing the wardrobe refills that Rachelle referred to in a larger size as he is eating for two! Hope it is a boy because if it is a girl, there will be less H bags to go around.


Does this mean someone else is now expecting a baby with him? This is more interesting than a tv show.


----------



## eggpudding

tammywks said:


> Source: Apple Daily HK
> 
> Chrissie Chau x Constance
> Publication date: 3rd April 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimbee Chan x croc Double Sens
> Publication date: 30th March 2013



Kimbee finally gave Mr Lau a son??

ETA: but she's still preggers in the other pic.. I'm so confused.


----------



## tammywks

eggpudding said:


> Kimbee finally gave Mr Lau a son??
> 
> ETA: but she's still preggers in the other pic.. I'm so confused.



Yes, the son is called Joseph Junior. He was born last December.


----------



## IFFAH

twinkle2 said:


> Lovely pic of Miss Song.
> I've stopped watching 'That winter the wind blows' as I suspect, the ending will be as similar as the movie with Miss Moon Geun-yong in 'Love me not'



It was a happy ending.


----------



## IFFAH

Well done girls. Hope to see more pics and less comments.



pjlatte said:


>


----------



## IFFAH

If you want an action pic, there you go.


----------



## twinkle2

IFFAH said:


> It was a happy ending.


Ok. Thx. 
I skipped and watch the ending. Glad the story ended differently. The setting was beautiful, indeed.


----------



## martiniandlace

IFFAH said:


> If you want an action pic, there you go.




Nice to see you back here *IFFAH*.


----------



## chicinthecity777

IFFAH said:


> If you want an action pic, there you go.


 
More elegant action shots please!  and welcome back *IFFAH*!


----------



## Jsusan

IFFAH said:


> If you want an action pic, there you go.


Miss your fabulous pictures IFFAH, welcome back


----------



## mikeyta

Iffah, welcome back, hibernate too long. More pictures please


----------



## **Chanel**

IFFAH said:


> If you want an action pic, there you go.



Yay, nice to 'see' you again! Welcome back, *IFFAH* !


----------



## mlemee

IFFAH said:


> It was a happy ending.



She's back!!!  Missed you!!!


----------



## baggrl

IFFAH is back! Glad to have you back on the scene.


----------



## Taneya

Welcome back, IFFAH


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH




----------



## cotonblanc

IFFAH, nice to see you posting again. Dearly missed!


----------



## bagidiotic

Hi iffah we miss u


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Iffah! You're back woohoo yeay!


----------



## chicinthecity777

IFFAH said:


>


 
Thanks for posting *IFFAH*! 

If Hermes made face masks, they sure will sell well in Asia!


----------



## DzLady

Very beautiful gold dress


----------



## Madam Bijoux

The little boy in that picture is adorable.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Syahrini @ Hermes Pacific Place Jakarta, she bought the red one 




*credit source: Syahrini's Instagram*


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh, love this!!  This little guy is too cute!!






IFFAH said:


>


----------



## Chrisy

IFFAH said:


>


 
IFFAH, glad to see you back.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

IFFAH said:


>



IFFAH!!! You are back!!!  great to see you back and up and running!!


----------



## doves75

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


wow...gorgeous color. Is it matte or glossy finish? not too shiny which I love it!!


----------



## doves75

MrsRance said:


> Syahrini @ Hermes Pacific Place Jakarta, she bought the red one
> 
> View attachment 2129103
> 
> 
> *credit source: Syahrini's Instagram*


HI.. Mrs. Rance... Nice bags!!  Btw... I sent you a PM too.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Rachelle

IFFAH said:


>



IFFAH, I've always enjoy your postings.


----------



## Rachelle

Jane Lam, Hong Kong socialite and a mother of three who still managed to look dashing


----------



## gracekelly

I sure would love to get a better look at that bag.  Contrast handles!


----------



## perlerare

gracekelly said:


> I sure would love to get a better look at that bag.  Contrast handles!



...and sides...


----------



## Rachelle

Sorry, that's the only pic I can find. Love that bi-color croc Birkin.

Josephine Koo, Hong Kong actress


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH

Eri Tsukimoto


----------



## IFFAH

Mell Miki


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## VNG90

IFFAH said:


> .



Hi IFFAH, could you please tell me what size the red birkin is? Thanks a lot!


----------



## thyme

IFFAH said:


> .



*IFFAH*, hello  enjoyed your long holiday? 

i really like poupe with her H!


----------



## LuvBirkin

IFFAH said:


>



Nice to have you back *IFFAH*


----------



## PearlLady

So happy you are back, IFFAH!!


----------



## mlemee

IFFAH said:


> .



Man, I've missed your collage of pictures! Welcome back


----------



## mlemee

Rachelle said:


> Jane Lam, Hong Kong socialite and a mother of three who still managed to look dashing
> View attachment 2130771
> 
> View attachment 2130772
> 
> View attachment 2130773
> 
> View attachment 2130774
> 
> View attachment 2130775



Great pix Rachelle, would love to see more of her. She reminds me of an Asian Victoria Beckham


----------



## IFFAH

VNG90 said:


> Hi IFFAH, could you please tell me what size the red birkin is? Thanks a lot!



25.


----------



## lulilu

Love love love all the new "pap" shots!  Great to see H out and about!


----------



## gracekelly

What a great bag!!!


----------



## Irishbb

Rachelle said:


> Jane Lam, Hong Kong socialite and a mother of three who still managed to look dashing
> View attachment 2130771
> 
> View attachment 2130772
> 
> View attachment 2130773
> 
> View attachment 2130774
> 
> View attachment 2130775



I love that last picture of her. She looks great! And that Himalaya B is truly amazing!


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## AnHermesHabit

IFFAH said:


> .



Omg that green Grizzly! I'm in love! What is the colour called?


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## baggrl

IFFAH said:


> .


Is Luthy's Kelly a 35 or 40? TIA


----------



## IFFAH

baggrl said:


> is luthy's kelly a 35 or 40? Tia



40.


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## chausseau

latifalshamsi


----------



## chausseau

..


----------



## chausseau

...


----------



## chausseau

.....


----------



## IFFAH

burg, it's a phone


----------



## IFFAH

Kids Easter Carnival & Contemp Salon


----------



## martiniandlace

Thank you ladies!!! *CHAuSSEAU , IFFAH* and everyone who takes the time to post pictures.
Your pictures and my morning coffee begin my day nicely. Thank you!!


----------



## Piggyme

IFFAH said:


> Kids Easter Carnival & Contemp Salon


TQ all for the eye candies!!! Welcome back Iffah...a lil something


----------



## IFFAH

^

Audemars Piguet and Beauty Book of Secrets


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## baggrl

IFFAH said:


> 40.


 
thx.


----------



## **Chanel**

chausseau said:


> ...



Wow, this lady has great style and a fa-bu-lous H. and jewelry collection !


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## IFFAH

Nong Nee


----------



## alundpr

Fabulous pictures Iffah.  So nice to see a couple of Bolides in a sea of Birkins and Kellys.


----------



## Jadeite

So many eye candies it's a buffet in this thread.


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## Hermezzy

IFFAH said:


> .


This collection is mind-boggling!


----------



## IFFAH

patxotic


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## Millicat

Morning IFFAH, how are you ? 
A great selection of pictures here


----------



## wang.ruby

Thanks IFFAH for share these beautiful photos! ^_^


----------



## **Chanel**

IFFAH said:


> .



Great pictures, *IFFAH* ! So many eye candy, thank you so much for sharing. I love Patxotic's black and white pleated dress, she really looks great in that picture.

PS. in picture nr 5. here in this post (#1750) with the bright green Birkin, any idea which brand that black and bright green shawl is? I like it! I see the label, but can't read the designer's name.


----------



## doves75

IFFAH said:


> .



The Himalayan is so beautiful!!! 
Very simple natural color equal gorgeous 
Thanks for posting IFFAH!!


----------



## mlemee

IFFAH said:


> .



Oh, IFFAH, you've just renewed (amped up) my voracious appetite for Hermes


----------



## pjlatte

Great pics, IFFAH!!!


----------



## Handybags

**Chanel** said:


> PS. in picture nr 5. here in this post (#1750) with the bright green Birkin, any idea which brand that black and bright green shawl is? I like it! I see the label, but can't read the designer's name.


 
Scarf looks like Mary Katrantzou. Gorgeous!


----------



## **Chanel**

Handybags said:


> Scarf looks like Mary Katrantzou. Gorgeous!



Thank you, *Handybags* ! Going to Google it right now .

And to add....think I already found it, looks like this is the one:
http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&catid=14&designerid=952&productid=71121

Not familiar with this brand, I am wondering what the quality is. It certainly is a gorgeous shawl, though.


----------



## chicinthecity777

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you, *Handybags* ! Going to Google it right now .
> 
> And to add....think I already found it, looks like this is the one:
> http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&catid=14&designerid=952&productid=71121
> 
> Not familiar with this brand, I am wondering what the quality is. It certainly is a gorgeous shawl, though.


 
The price is a bit steep for a 90% modal 10% cashmere shawl.


----------



## **Chanel**

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The price is a bit steep for a 90% modal 10% cashmere shawl.



That was what I was thinking too, *xiangxiang*. I have a few Mulberry modal shawls and I love them, but they were less than 50% of the price of this one.


----------



## chicinthecity777

**Chanel** said:


> That was what I was thinking too, *xiangxiang*. I have a few Mulberry modal shawls and I love them, but they were less than 50% of the price of this one.


 
I personally think it's a rip-off to charge that much for modal because the cost of modal is somewhat in par with or cheaper than cotton.


----------



## Handybags

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you, *Handybags* ! Going to Google it right now .
> 
> And to add....think I already found it, looks like this is the one:
> http://www.openingceremony.us/products.asp?menuid=2&catid=14&designerid=952&productid=71121
> 
> Not familiar with this brand, I am wondering what the quality is. It certainly is a gorgeous shawl, though.


 
I have a couple of her dresses and love them. They wear very well and are excellent for travel. I'm sure the quality of the scarves will be comparable. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> The price is a bit steep for a 90% modal 10% cashmere shawl.


 


**Chanel** said:


> That was what I was thinking too, *xiangxiang*. I have a few Mulberry modal shawls and I love them, but they were less than 50% of the price of this one.


 
Maybe the price  has to do with the digital printing?? I don't know..... can you put a price on gaw-jus!!


----------



## Cool Gal

Welcome back, IFFAH  Please share fabulous pictures with us


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## IFFAH

.


----------



## birkinette

Iffah welcome back....


----------



## Hermes June

Iffah: wonderful pics!!


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: At Next magazine, Hong Kong

Flora Cheong-Leen, Ballerina & fashion designer





Cally Kwong, singer & jewelry designer





Angela Leong, Macau entrepreneur


----------



## crazyforhermess

Is the old man besides Cheong, her ex-husband (Brigitte's DH)?



Rachelle said:


> Credit: At Next magazine, Hong Kong
> 
> Flora Cheong-Leen, Ballerina & fashion designer
> View attachment 2138180
> 
> View attachment 2138182
> 
> 
> Cally Kwong, singer & jewelry designer
> View attachment 2138188
> 
> View attachment 2138192
> 
> 
> Angela Leong, Macau entrepreneur
> View attachment 2138194


----------



## Rachelle

crazyforhermess said:


> Is the old man besides Cheong, her ex-husband (Brigitte's DH)?



That's Cheong's father. I imagine it would've been a bit awkward if Micahel Ying was there (with his ex, ex-FIL, his daughter with the ex and wife in the present tense).

Brigitte Lin, actress


----------



## crazyforhermess

Tks for the clarification and i was having the same thought too.  BLin still looks elegant especially if its a Kelly



Rachelle said:


> That's Cheong's father. I imagine it would've been a bit awkward if Micahel Ying was there (with his ex, ex-FIL, his daughter with the ex and wife in the present tense).
> 
> Brigitte Lin, actress


----------



## purselover888

IFFAH said:


> .



Welcome back, Iffah!!!  Thanks for all the gorgy pics!


----------



## Rachelle

crazyforhermess said:


> Tks for the clarification and i was having the same thought too.  BLin still looks elegant especially if its a Kelly



Yea, a Kelly would be better with that dress.

Model Kathy Chow had been spotted shopping at Roger Vivier.


Store staff, who carried the goodies, accompanied the VIP to her car.


Florinda Ho, socialite






Credit: http://florindaho.com/fashion2.php?title=196
Jess Zhang, actress


----------



## crazyforhermess

:coolpics:  

I really sympathize Mrs Florianda Ho though..broken up right?



Rachelle said:


> Yea, a Kelly would be better with that dress.
> 
> Model Kathy Chow had been spotted shopping at Roger Vivier.
> View attachment 2139502
> 
> Store staff, who carried the goodies, accompanied the VIP to her car.
> View attachment 2139503
> 
> Florinda Ho, socialite
> View attachment 2139507
> 
> View attachment 2139510
> 
> View attachment 2139511
> 
> Credit: http://florindaho.com/fashion2.php?title=196
> Jess Zhang, actress
> View attachment 2139508


----------



## twinkle2

IFFAH said:


> .


I saw a lady wearing Jamie Chua dress on 12/04/13. Now I wonder if that lady was Jamie Chua herself. Sighting at Wisma Atria. She was walking with another lady. I was 'staring' at the dress and didn't concentrate much on her face.


----------



## mlemee

twinkle2 said:


> I saw a lady wearing Jamie Chua dress on 12/04/13. Now I wonder if that lady was Jamie Chua herself. Sighting at Wisma Atria. She was walking with another lady. I was 'staring' at the dress and didn't concentrate much on her face.



What's a Jamie Chua dress?


----------



## twinkle2

mlemee said:


> What's a Jamie Chua dress?


 oop..what I meant was this dress worn by Jamie Chua posted by IFFAH at below link.

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-785917-118.html#post24390515


----------



## AMGBirkin

twinkle2 said:


> oop..what I meant was this dress worn by Jamie Chua posted by IFFAH at below link.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-785917-118.html#post24390515


 
Mary Katrantzou is the designer that jamie's wearing


----------



## chkpfbeliever

IFFAH - We miss you !! Welcome back my dear !!


----------



## Jjacelyn

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


I love the mix-material look - the soft pinks softens the edges of a purse that might otherwise appear rather harsh.


----------



## Celia_Hish

IFFAH said:


>


 
Love all her accessories, she looks gorgy always


----------



## Celia_Hish

IFFAH said:


> .


 
Nice collection, love them all


----------



## Celia_Hish

IFFAH said:


> patxotic


 
love her purple croc B


----------



## Rachelle

crazyforhermess said:


> :coolpics:
> 
> I really sympathize Mrs Florianda Ho though..broken up right?



Poor girl. But she will recover. Heard that Miss Ho ventured into fashion business.

Florinda's mom Ina Chan was surrounded by reporters when the news broke about her daughter's break up. 


Florinda's half bro's & sis.' with mom Angela Leong


Model Janice Man




Actress Rain Lee


----------



## Celia_Hish

IFFAH said:


> .


 
She has lovely H collection and nice accessories


----------



## Celia_Hish

chausseau said:


> ...


 
So many eye candy H bags....if only i have their collection


----------



## tammywks

Source: Next+One magazine

Angelababy


----------



## Rachelle

tammywks said:


> Source: Next+One magazine
> 
> Angelababy



 ohhhhhh...I like the way she's dressed. So cool & chic. And age-appropriate. She proved that she is more than a teen model with an acting career.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## crazyforhermess

:urock:



Rachelle said:


> Poor girl. But she will recover. Heard that Miss Ho ventured into fashion business.
> 
> Florinda's mom Ina Chan was surrounded by reporters when the news broke about her daughter's break up.
> View attachment 2144924
> 
> Florinda's half bro's & sis.' with mom Angela Leong
> View attachment 2144908
> 
> Model Janice Man
> View attachment 2144910
> 
> View attachment 2144938
> 
> Actress Rain Lee
> View attachment 2144935


----------



## HloveH

IFFAH said:


> .


 Gorgeous pix Iffah!

Is the girl in the orange dress to the left wearing Hermes RTW?


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

Rachelle said:


> Yea, a Kelly would be better with that dress.
> 
> Model Kathy Chow had been spotted shopping at Roger Vivier.
> View attachment 2139502
> 
> Store staff, who carried the goodies, accompanied the VIP to her car.
> View attachment 2139503
> 
> Florinda Ho, socialite
> View attachment 2139507
> 
> View attachment 2139510
> 
> View attachment 2139511
> 
> Credit: http://florindaho.com/fashion2.php?title=196
> Jess Zhang, actress
> View attachment 2139508


Wowzer! Beautiful scarf usage here! Makes holding the bag on the arms a little more comfy.


----------



## Rachelle

LUVCC.Hermes.LV said:


> Wowzer! Beautiful scarf usage here! Makes holding the bag on the arms a little more comfy.



Twilly magic on bag handles was featured on the Taiwan Apple Daily newspaper recently.

Model & TV personality Janet Hsieh


On a toolbox


----------



## cabochon

Rachelle said:


> Twilly magic on bag handles was featured on the Taiwan Apple Daily newspaper recently.
> 
> Model & TV personality Janet Hsieh
> View attachment 2148595
> 
> On a toolbox
> View attachment 2148596


 

WoW ! Look at the gorgeous Lime? (seems too light for soufre) toolbox with the blue twillies!!


----------



## Rachelle

cabochon said:


> WoW ! Look at the gorgeous Lime? (seems too light for soufre) toolbox with the blue twillies!!



Hmm...the article was published on Apr 18th. So I suppose Hermes could've send the goodies from current season to the press. Any experts would like to chime in (on the color of the toolbox)?

Former miss Hong Kong Anita Yuen bares her face to prove that she's a natural beauty.


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> .



IFFAH, what color the vibrant blue in the middle of your post?!


----------



## honhon

purseinsanity said:


> IFFAH, what color the vibrant blue in the middle of your post?!



bleu paon?


----------



## lulilu

Is the toolbox grany?


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> Is the toolbox grany?



grany is more apple green, this looks like lime or soufre!


----------



## Rachelle

Michelle Reis


Karena Ng


----------



## bababebi

Kelly, so chic! Love the contrast of the dark Kelly and the light coat!


----------



## Rachelle

Carina Lau with the birthday boy, Eric Tseng (Variety show host & actor)


----------



## Rachelle

An oldie

Actress Christine Kuo on the set of a TV commercial with Aaron Kwok (singer & actor)


----------



## Jadeite

Carina Lau can really do sexy without overdoing it.


----------



## **Chanel**

bababebi said:


> Kelly, so chic! Love the contrast of the dark Kelly and the light coat!



Any idea which shade of purple that Kelly is? I like it, especially with the ghw .


----------



## bababebi

**Chanel** said:


> Any idea which shade of purple that Kelly is? I like it, especially with the ghw .



My feeling is Raisin. Possibly Ultraviolet, but I think that would look brighter in these pictures.


----------



## ms_luxe_style

People have very short memories...... that's all I'm going to say


----------



## chausseau

..


----------



## **Chanel**

bababebi said:


> My feeling is Raisin. Possibly Ultraviolet, but I think that would look brighter in these pictures.



Thank you, *bababebi* . I was thinking Raisin too, but wasn't 100% sure.
It's a very pretty Kelly. Sometimes I wish H. still had the older Raisin which looked more purple and had rose? stitching, such a special combination IMO.


----------



## shootme

chausseau said:


> ..


oh my what colour is the green evelyne called in post   #*1811*


----------



## ap.

shootme said:


> oh my what colour is the green evelyne called in post   #*1811*



looks like Menthe


----------



## Millicat

ms_luxe_style said:


> People have very short memories...... that's all I'm going to say



Am i missing something here, being a bit slow, what are you referring to ?


----------



## Millicat

bababebi said:


> Kelly, so chic! Love the contrast of the dark Kelly and the light coat!



I agree, it's very good, i also love the jumper she's wearing in the 1st pic


----------



## mikeyta

I like the color of her birkin


----------



## pjlatte

Nune Woranuch












May Fuangarom


----------



## pjlatte

Aum Patcharapa


----------



## Millicat

pjlatte said:


> Aum Patcharapa



1st picture: The lady standing behind the 2 sitting is very beautiful.
3rd picture: Those leggings that have one leg one design, and the other leg a different one is great fun, and, love her shoes with the chunky silver heels.


----------



## tammywks

Source: Apple Daily 24/04/2013

Kathy Chow, HK's famous model & TV presenter.


----------



## pjlatte

Au Skulthai


----------



## pjlatte




----------



## peggioka

omg, isn't that lovely sakura-san and her DM in the last pic?


----------



## Suzie

peggioka said:


> omg, isn't that lovely sakura-san and her DM in the last pic?



I think so, she used to post a lot and had spectacular reveals.


----------



## doves75

pjlatte said:


>



Wow....lots OC croc B's. love the matte finish croc!! &#128512;


----------



## baggrl

Good to see Sakura and her mother. She had wonderful reveals.. Perhaps I will go into the archives and revisit a couple.


----------



## ms_luxe_style

Millicat said:


> Am i missing something here, being a bit slow, what are you referring to ?



Seems that people have short memories about certain contributors to this specific topic


----------



## Jadeite

maybe not short. But just chose to ignore.


meanwhile, loving Ms Au Skulthai's style!


----------



## Rachelle

Sakara looks great. I missed how she used to share the beautiful pics that she took on her trip to Japan.

Back on topic

In Taiwan,

Mrs. Guo w/ tricolor croc


Ms. Hsu


Ms. Jin and mother


Ms. Wu


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Source: Apple Daily 24/04/2013
> 
> Kathy Chow, HK's famous model & TV presenter.



Thanks Tammy.  I think Kathy is the most stylish model in HK.


----------



## Rachelle

Ms. Fan-Chiang with partner Kenny Bee, and daughters


----------



## birkinglover

I missed Sakara postings.i hope she will come back to this forum.


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: Cosmo Philipines

Anne Curtis




Heart Evangelista




Carmina Villaroel




Kat Gamo




Liz Uy


Kim Chiu


----------



## audreylita

Rachelle said:


> Credit: Cosmo Philipines
> 
> Anne Curtis
> View attachment 2157298
> 
> View attachment 2157299
> 
> Heart Evangelista
> View attachment 2157300
> 
> View attachment 2157301
> 
> Carmina Villaroel
> View attachment 2157302
> 
> View attachment 2157303
> 
> Kat Gamo
> View attachment 2157305
> 
> View attachment 2157307
> 
> Liz Uy
> View attachment 2157309
> 
> Kim Chiu
> View attachment 2157304



Wow, she rocks that double sens!


----------



## keira_

pjlatte said:


> Aum Patcharapa


 
Does anyone know the exact color of her blue kelly in the picture? Thanks!


----------



## grapegravity

keira_ said:


> Does anyone know the exact color of her blue kelly in the picture? Thanks!



It looks like Mykono


----------



## bababebi

keira_ said:


> Does anyone know the exact color of her blue kelly in the picture? Thanks!



I think it is Bleu Electric.

http://i839.photobucket.com/albums/zz317/mtanita/1-50.jpg


----------



## tammywks

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks Tammy.  I think Kathy is the most stylish model in HK.



Welcome. Saw one more pic of Kathy carrying H yesterday, but this time it's B not K. 






Source: Apply Daily 29/04/2013


----------



## Dalula

Rachelle said:


> Credit: Cosmo Philipines
> 
> Anne Curtis
> View attachment 2157298
> 
> View attachment 2157299


 
She is sooooo Pretty !!! GOSH !


----------



## keira_

bababebi said:


> I think it is Bleu Electric.
> 
> http://i839.photobucket.com/albums/zz317/mtanita/1-50.jpg


Thank you I thought Bleu Electrique would be more purple-ish. This one is so stunning!


----------



## bastardino6

IFFAH said:


> ^
> 
> BMaryulis


beautiful red on your kelly!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rachelle said:


> An oldie
> 
> Actress Christine Kuo on the set of a TV commercial with Aaron Kwok (singer & actor)
> View attachment 2150343


 
gorgy L


----------



## Celia_Hish

chausseau said:


> ..


 
gorgy eve.....


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rachelle said:


> Yea, a Kelly would be better with that dress.
> 
> Model Kathy Chow had been spotted shopping at Roger Vivier.
> View attachment 2139502
> 
> Store staff, who carried the goodies, accompanied the VIP to her car.
> View attachment 2139503
> 
> Florinda Ho, socialite
> View attachment 2139507
> 
> View attachment 2139510
> 
> View attachment 2139511
> 
> Credit: http://florindaho.com/fashion2.php?title=196
> Jess Zhang, actress
> View attachment 2139508


 
Lovely bags....nice kenzo tiger sweatshirt


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Welcome. Saw one more pic of Kathy carrying H yesterday, but this time it's B not K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Apply Daily 29/04/2013



*tammy*- Her B looks like a 40cm.  Huge !!


----------



## tammywks

From today's Apple Daily & Sharp Daily:

Kimbee





From left: Ms. Mary Lau, Yuk-chun, Mrs. Lau and Kimbee.





Pinthongta (right)


----------



## hermes_lemming

tammywks said:


> From today's Apple Daily & Sharp Daily:
> 
> Kimbee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left: Ms. Mary Lau, Yuk-chun, Mrs. Lau and Kimbee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinthongta (right)



Hate that man.:banghead::what:


----------



## Rachelle

Mrs. Cheung


Chan Hoi Wan


Actress Christine Ng with model Almond Wong


----------



## Bevyofpurses

She bought the Kelly in early 2010. Part and parcel of the interview in Filipino


----------



## baileylab

translating the above for the benefit of the viewers here...

"when it comes to collecting branded bags, it seems the young actress is going to the same level with the likes of Jinkee Pacquiao (wife of boxer Manny Pacquiao) and Ruffa Mae Quinto (a booby comedy actress here in the Phils.) because of her newly bought Hermes bag which looks the same as the ones owned by the women mentioned.

She kept going back for that bag at the Hermes store in Makati and at last she bought it recently as a birthday gift for herself.

"The difference is that other Hermes (bags) are big. If it's too big it looks like an office bag, the ones like Jinkee Pacquiao's which are too big. And i don;t want to bring those big ones. I want the smaller ones which are fit for teens and it has this hanky which is tied to the handles that acts as an accent." the teenager said on SNN after her birthday press con last April 13.

When Kim was asked how much the Hermes Kelly handbag costs, she declined to answer. But according to SNN's research, the bag more or less costs...... (the piece ends here)

hth!!!

sorry if my english isn't that good.


----------



## tammywks

Today's Apple Daily

Anita Yuen





Yesterday's Weibo

Cheuk Wan Chi, Vincci


----------



## Chez Capri

tammywks said:


> From today's Apple Daily & Sharp Daily:
> 
> Kimbee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left: Ms. Mary Lau, Yuk-chun, Mrs. Lau and Kimbee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinthongta (right)


Is that brown resin on her white Birkin??


----------



## Millicat

What does that mean/indicate  ?


----------



## tammywks

Chez Capri said:


> Is that brown resin on her white Birkin??



I guess so. One more pic of her with B here.


----------



## tammywks

Millicat said:


> What does that mean/indicate  ?



http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/resin-color-do-you-care-519487.html


----------



## Millicat

Thanks Tammy, i remember glancing at that thread now.


----------



## tammywks

Millicat said:


> Thanks Tammy, i remember glancing at that thread now.



No problem


----------



## tammywks

Today's Apple Daily

Angela Leong


----------



## Chez Capri

tammywks said:


> I guess so. One more pic of her with B here.


Thank you!

I thought white Birkins have white resin ... so confusing.


----------



## perlerare

Chez Capri said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I thought white Birkins have white resin ... so confusing.



_The bag might not be white...._


----------



## Jadeite

You ladies are just so sharp.


----------



## tammywks

Terri Kwan's weibo 30/04/2013


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

tammywks said:


> Terri Kwan's weibo 30/04/2013



so tiny


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Carmina villaroel


----------



## Bevyofpurses

iPhone won't load more than 1 photo?


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Carmina


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Mina


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Mina


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Mina


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Mina


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Mina


----------



## Rachelle

Carina at NYC


Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily


----------



## Rachelle

Exotic Double Sens seems to be quite popular in HK. Here is Angela's.


Credit: Face magazine


----------



## thyme

Rachelle said:


> Exotic Double Sens seems to be quite popular in HK. Here is Angela's.
> 
> Credit: Face magazine



her l'arbre de vie shawl is gorgeous!


----------



## mlemee

Jamie Chua


----------



## hermes_lemming

Last 2 pics are my fav


----------



## hermes_lemming

Rachelle said:


> Exotic Double Sens seems to be quite popular in HK. Here is Angela's.
> View attachment 2175339
> 
> Credit: Face magazine



Omg I didnt even know they existed!  Gorge


----------



## Millicat

I've seen a few pictures of them now, and yes, they really are lovely !


----------



## tammywks

Today's Apple Daily

Mary Lau,  a sister of Mr. Joseph Lau






[/URL]

Model Eunis Chan


----------



## tammywks

More magazine 14 May 2013

Stylist Faye Tsui


----------



## hermes_lemming

Love her!


----------



## tammywks

Today's Apple Daily

Joseph Lau & Yvonne Lui






Mary Lau & Mrs. Lau


----------



## Rachelle

socialite Michelle Cheng


	

		
			
		

		
	
Sing Tao Daily
Cheng rested her Kelly lakis on hubby Alan Chan's lap, LOL


	

		
			
		

		
	
At Next magazine


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lovely H bags....eye-opener, tks for sharing!!~


----------



## Rachelle

Actress Anita Yuen consulted friend Karen Cheung before picking up a pair of Jumping boots at H.


This happy shopping trip ended with a parking violation ticket.


Unlike her friend, Karen (wife of actor Joe Ma) left empty-handed this time after trying on a few H necklaces and perhaps the bolide pictured. 



Credit: At Next magazine


----------



## Rachelle

Actress Aimee Chan


Tabloids assumed that the Birkin was a gift from bf Moses Chan. But a girl can afford her own Birkin(s). Don't jump too quick to conclusions, shall we?

Credit: Sudden Weekly magazine


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rachelle said:


> Actress Aimee Chan
> View attachment 2184137
> 
> Tabloids assumed that the Birkin was a gift from bf Moses Chan. But a girl can afford her own Birkin(s). Don't jump too quick to conclusions, shall we?
> 
> Credit: Sudden Weekly magazine



I think Aimee bought it herself.  It is not that easy for a BF to dish out so much for a gift unless you're super rich.  That is a beautiful Canopee ??


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rachelle said:


> Actress Anita Yuen consulted friend Karen Cheung before picking up a pair of Jumping boots at H.
> View attachment 2184122
> 
> This happy shopping trip ended with a parking violation ticket.
> View attachment 2184125
> 
> Unlike her friend, Karen (wife of actor Joe Ma) left empty-handed this time after trying on a few H necklaces and perhaps the bolide pictured.
> View attachment 2184128
> 
> 
> Credit: At Next magazine



I'm glad to see the LIndy 34 on Ms. Yuen's shoulders for sizing purposes.  She is tall enough and the bag looks proportional but will be huge on me.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## audreylita

Rachelle said:


> Actress Anita Yuen consulted friend Karen Cheung before picking up a pair of Jumping boots at H.
> View attachment 2184122
> 
> This happy shopping trip ended with a parking violation ticket.
> View attachment 2184125
> 
> Unlike her friend, Karen (wife of actor Joe Ma) left empty-handed this time after trying on a few H necklaces and perhaps the bolide pictured.
> View attachment 2184128
> 
> 
> Credit: At Next magazine



I'd risk a parking ticket if I could park close enough to a boutique.


----------



## tammywks

Rachelle said:


> Actress Aimee Chan
> View attachment 2184137
> 
> Tabloids assumed that the Birkin was a gift from bf Moses Chan. But a girl can afford her own Birkin(s). Don't jump too quick to conclusions, shall we?
> 
> Credit: Sudden Weekly magazine



Thanks for the pic of Aimee carrying a Canopee B.The B looks gorgeous on her. And I agree with you that she can afford her own B.


----------



## tammywks

Source: Apple Daily 17 May 2013

Carina Lau







Rain Lee


----------



## Chez Capri

chkpfbeliever said:


> I think Aimee bought it herself.  It is not that easy for a BF to dish out so much for a gift unless you're super rich.  That is a beautiful Canopee ??



Moses Chan is super rich actually ... his family is very wealthy.


----------



## Handybags

^^I love Carina Lau's exotic double sens but I _absolutely love_ her coat! Can anyone ID it please?


----------



## lulilu

tammywks said:


> Today's Apple Daily
> 
> Joseph Lau & Yvonne Lui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Lau & Mrs. Lau



What is Yvonne's relationship with Mr Lau?  Same as Kimby?


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> What is Yvonne's relationship with Mr Lau?  Same as Kimby?



yup!


----------



## tammywks

Handybags said:


> ^^I love Carina Lau's exotic double sens but I _absolutely love_ her coat! Can anyone ID it please?



Stella McCartney


----------



## tammywks

Chez Capri said:


> Moses Chan is super rich actually ... his family is very wealthy.



Aimee's family is rich too.


----------



## Rachelle

chkpfbeliever said:


> I'm glad to see the LIndy 34 on Ms. Yuen's shoulders for sizing purposes.  She is tall enough and the bag looks proportional but will be huge on me.  Thanks for sharing.


Have you try one on? Maybe it'll work. I am petite but still think about getting a lindy in 34 cuz the 30 that I have is proven too small for all the junk that I traveled with. Too bad my local boutique doesn't have any stock to try on for size.



audreylita said:


> I'd risk a parking ticket if I could park close enough to a boutique.


Haha, there is public parking close to my local boutique but the shelves are often too bare for a visit to be worthwhile. 



tammywks said:


> Thanks for the pic of Aimee carrying a Canopee B.The B looks gorgeous on her. And I agree with you that she can afford her own B.


Np Aimee could totally buy herself an exotic B with all the money she made recently attending various events  Good for her.


----------



## Handybags

tammywks said:


> Stella McCartney



Thanks tammy. I'm off to hunt it down


----------



## LusciousGirl

Annisa Pohan


----------



## patQ

I knew there are tons of fake Hermes in China. When I visited Beijing, there were people gave away category on the street.....


----------



## Handybags

^^That's a pretty dress on Anissa Pohan but that bag is all wrong there. Wrong size, wrong colour, wrong bag. Birkins really don't go with everything no matter how much we might want them to.


----------



## birkinglover

Handybags said:


> ^^That's a pretty dress on Anissa Pohan but that bag is all wrong there. Wrong size, wrong colour, wrong bag. Birkins really don't go with everything no matter how much we might want them to.[/QUOTE
> 
> Agree


----------



## LusciousGirl

Handybags said:


> ^^That's a pretty dress on Anissa Pohan but that bag is all wrong there. Wrong size, wrong colour, wrong bag. Birkins really don't go with everything no matter how much we might want them to.


Good point! dark color and smaller size would be nice like B30? or dark K 28 would suit the dress better.


----------



## baghag21

^ Agree! A K28, B25, KP, Constance or Roulis may be more suitable with that dress.


----------



## mlemee

Tina Craig x The Coveteur


----------



## mlemee

More Tina Craig.
"I am waiting for a pony skin Kelly bag to gallop into my life. Im very patient, the hunt is part of the thrill! I take them in to the Hermès spa regularly and store them filled with acid-free tissue or little plastic pillows, laying down, in the original dustcovers. For this photo shoot I pulled them out to display but theyre usually sleeping in their boxes or covers."


----------



## alundpr

^^Wow. I came, I saw, I lusted...


----------



## Handybags

alundpr said:


> ^^Wow. I came, I saw, I lusted...


 
Veni, vidi, voluptas


----------



## Julide

Handybags said:


> Veni, vidi, voluptas



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Rachelle

mlemee said:


> Tina Craig x The Coveteur



Wow!!! I knew she's got a great collection but WOW *drooling*

Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily
Actress/singer Pace Wu with bestie Christine Fan


----------



## rocket06

Who is she?


----------



## brtracy

Tina's collection is every woman's dream...


----------



## Millicat

mlemee said:


> Tina Craig x The Coveteur



Wow !
I want to be her


----------



## thewave1969

mlemee said:


> More Tina Craig.
> "I am waiting for a pony skin Kelly bag to gallop into my life. Im very patient, the hunt is part of the thrill! I take them in to the Hermès spa regularly and store them filled with acid-free tissue or little plastic pillows, laying down, in the original dustcovers. For this photo shoot I pulled them out to display but theyre usually sleeping in their boxes or covers."


----------



## hlover444

So amazing!!!!!!! Wow


----------



## Beekelly

Wow such an amazing collection!


----------



## alundpr

handybags said:


> veni, vidi, voluptas



lol


----------



## Jadeite

Tina's got an awesome collection.


----------



## Celia_Hish

mlemee said:


> Tina Craig x The Coveteur


 
Wow...every gal's dream.....i want to have her closet too


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rachelle said:


> Wow!!! I knew she's got a great collection but WOW *drooling*
> 
> Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily
> Actress/singer Pace Wu with bestie Christine Fan
> View attachment 2188687


 
Lovely B and beautiful ladies


----------



## Celia_Hish

mlemee said:


> Jamie Chua


 
Love her awesome H bags and accessories, Jamie is lovely


----------



## tammywks

Apple Daily HK 22nd May 2013

Raymond Lam (actor & singer) and Karena Ng (actress)


----------



## chausseau

More from Tina Craig


----------



## chausseau

Latifa


----------



## chausseau

Jamie Chua


----------



## chausseau

More..


----------



## chausseau

..


----------



## Millicat

chausseau said:


> More from Tina Craig



I love this woman ! 
Her style, collection and looks are great, she doesn't overdo it and gets it all right !


----------



## mlemee

chausseau said:


> ..



Thanks for all the pix


----------



## Julide

chausseau said:


> More from Tina Craig



Love all the silvers and greys in this pic!!Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## tammywks

Apple Daily HK 24/05/2013

Rain Lee@HK Actress


----------



## Jadeite

Ms Jamie is looking too thin.

Tina's great.


----------



## jsjjss

Terri Kwan
Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan


----------



## crazyforhermess

Wow what a golden ricebowl she gotten herself, already having Kelly...wondering if the black one is hers or him



tammywks said:


> Apple Daily HK 22nd May 2013
> 
> Raymond Lam (actor & singer) and Karena Ng (actress)


----------



## doves75

crazyforhermess said:


> Wow what a golden ricebowl she gotten herself, already having Kelly...wondering if the black one is hers or him



I think it's His &#128522;
I almost return mine coz I'm afraid it's too feminine for a guy...but not anymore  &#128512;


----------



## crazyforhermess

Wow, Raymond realy got good taste!   I like big size Kelly although I wont be able to carry that weight but I like seeing ppl carrying one.



doves75 said:


> I think it's His &#55357;&#56842;
> I almost return mine coz I'm afraid it's too feminine for a guy...but not anymore  &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## doves75

crazyforhermess said:


> Wow, Raymond realy got good taste!   I like big size Kelly although I wont be able to carry that weight but I like seeing ppl carrying one.



Actually this Kelly type is very light...I think it's way lighter than Birkin. &#128512;


----------



## pretty99

doves75 said:


> Actually this Kelly type is very light...I think it's way lighter than Birkin. &#128512;


that's what i thought at first about kelly relax.........but it's just too clumsy to get in and out of so i got rid of mine just after using it 2 times......


----------



## doves75

pretty99 said:


> that's what i thought at first about kelly relax.........but it's just too clumsy to get in and out of so i got rid of mine just after using it 2 times......




yes....it is very soft...n clumsy...i used bag insert to make it just a bit sturdier n easier to get things in and out the bag. my next bag will be something sturdier.


----------



## Princess D

crazyforhermess said:


> Wow what a golden ricebowl she gotten herself, already having Kelly...wondering if the black one is hers or him



Golden ricebowl... Lol
I think she already had a purple one.  It was reported she shopped like crazy in Italy with Raymond Lam.  Of course need to get the most out of having a rich bf... Lol just kidding...


----------



## Halothane

The news now are all about how a 19 year old girl who lived in public estate can get a few Kellys within months when she became gf of Raymond lam.


----------



## Princess D

Halothane said:


> The news now are all about how a 19 year old girl who lived in public estate can get a few Kellys within months when she became gf of Raymond lam.



I can't try to read the papers without seeing them all the time... BB... Lol
Sorry back on topic!


----------



## crazyforhermess

You mean comparing the same size? But Kelly looks nice, although in bigger size.



doves75 said:


> Actually this Kelly type is very light...I think it's way lighter than Birkin. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## crazyforhermess

Yes, that trip and I would be very jealous if they can just score a K by walking in 



Princess D said:


> Golden ricebowl... Lol
> I think she already had a purple one.  It was reported she shopped like crazy in Italy with Raymond Lam.  Of course need to get the most out of having a rich bf... Lol just kidding...


----------



## tammywks

Apple Daily HK 27/05/2013

Gigi Lai


----------



## periogirl28

^^Ok that's an interesting SO choice. So matchy with her Burberry!


----------



## hellokitty1969

tammywks said:


> Apple Daily HK 27/05/2013
> 
> Gigi Lai



Love the color of her B!


----------



## Julide

tammywks said:


> Apple Daily HK 27/05/2013
> 
> Gigi Lai



I like this combo!! I wonder what the colours are?


----------



## dooneybaby

mlemee said:


> Tina Craig x The Coveteur


OMG! I'm feeling dizzy! 

I wonder how long it took to acquire all of those bags?


----------



## bananadelrey

mlemee said:


> Tina Craig x The Coveteur


I love the tiny Armadillo Mc Queen shoe in the last picture.


----------



## crazyforhermess

Love her everything!  Another rare beauty who doesnt need much effort to look beautiful.



tammywks said:


> Apple Daily HK 27/05/2013
> 
> Gigi Lai


----------



## chausseau

Diane Saksen


----------



## chausseau

More


----------



## chausseau

Jamie Chua


----------



## PCAI




----------



## Rachelle

Taiwan Apple Daily

actress Ruby Lin


----------



## Millicat

That's _some_ money shot :shame:


----------



## Rachelle

Cash is the king. Lol

=================================================================

Credit: Vogue Korea, March 2013 iss.

Korean rapper G-Dragon


----------



## Rachelle

Credit : http://blog.honeyee.com/nigo/archives/2012/06/15/post-162.html

Jap designer Nigo




Overstuffed with JOHN LOBB shoes


----------



## chicinthecity777

Rachelle said:


> Taiwan Apple Daily
> 
> actress Ruby Lin
> View attachment 2199177
> 
> View attachment 2199179
> 
> View attachment 2199181
> 
> View attachment 2199182
> 
> View attachment 2199183


 
Seriously??? You need to take photos of your wallets with the money OUTSIDE the wallets? And that Kelly wallet wasn't even belted properly.


----------



## bananadelrey

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Seriously??? You need to take photos of your wallets with the money OUTSIDE the wallets? And that Kelly wallet wasn't even belted properly.


It is not closed properly because its easier to get in and out of that way.


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily

Ms. He


Ms. Yu


----------



## chicinthecity777

bananadelrey said:


> It is not closed properly because its easier to get in and out of that way.


 
The wallet was posed for a photo, not exactly being used, is it?


----------



## ilovenicebags

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Seriously??? You need to take photos of your wallets with the money OUTSIDE the wallets? And that Kelly wallet wasn't even belted properly.


 
Its just plain tacky.


----------



## beginners_luck

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Seriously??? You need to take photos of your wallets with the money OUTSIDE the wallets? And that Kelly wallet wasn't even belted properly.


 

haha I thought it was advertisement and the ad wanted to show how much $$$ it costs to acquire one of those wallets. the wallets are so beautiful esp the purple one.

I dunno who these ladies are, but they sure have a beautiful collection


----------



## Handybags

Thank you for the pictures of Diane Saksen for the most part she is deliciously chic!


----------



## Rachelle

beginners_luck said:


> haha I thought it was advertisement and the ad wanted to show how much $$$ it costs to acquire one of those wallets. the wallets are so beautiful esp the purple one.
> 
> I dunno who these ladies are, but they sure have a beautiful collection



LOL
It was a section on TheTaiwan Apple Daily newspaper to feature daily wear for celebrities.
I believe it was NOT Ms. Lin's intention to show off the cash. It's more likely the photographer's idea.


----------



## Mi_Lan

rachelle said:


> lol
> it was a section on thetaiwan apple daily newspaper to feature daily wear for celebrities.
> I believe it was not ms. Lin's intention to show off the cash. It's more likely the photographer's idea.



tta!


----------



## lovely64

Handybags said:


> Veni, vidi, voluptas


 :lolots:


----------



## JODY820411

IFFAH said:


> Monlacha Skulthai


This is so pretty!


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

chausseau said:


> Diane Saksen


@Dsaks:

Always looking so lovely! 

Btw, great blog you have. I'm living my luxury dreams vicariously through you!


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

tammywks said:


> Apple Daily HK 22nd May 2013
> 
> Raymond Lam (actor & singer) and Karena Ng (actress)


Love the him/her Kelly pair here!


----------



## Anfang

IFFAH said:


> Monlacha Skulthai


I adore this lady's looks ! She really is Comme des Garçons personnification ! Made for her ! Bravo !


----------



## Celia_Hish

Loving Stephanie Er's bicolor pink B


----------



## graycat5

*PCAI* - Your gold Kelly is beautiful and so are your lovely, real-world photos!! 

Soooo much better than all the cheesy, staged, show-off photos that proliferate these days...


----------



## Julide

Rachelle said:


> Credit : http://blog.honeyee.com/nigo/archives/2012/06/15/post-162.html
> 
> Jap designer Nigo
> View attachment 2199283
> 
> View attachment 2199285
> 
> Overstuffed with JOHN LOBB shoes
> View attachment 2199286



Looks like he's packing light!!Only a few pairs of shoes!!


----------



## Anfang

Julide said:


> Looks like he's packing light!!Only a few pairs of shoes!!


And nothing else !


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> Looks like he's packing light!!Only a few pairs of shoes!!


 


Anfang said:


> And nothing else !


 
 What sort of holiday was he going on !


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> What sort of holiday was he going on !


 I just CANNOT imagine ! :devil:


----------



## LAMA1

Rachelle said:


> Taiwan Apple Daily
> 
> actress Ruby Lin
> View attachment 2199177
> 
> View attachment 2199179
> 
> View attachment 2199181
> 
> View attachment 2199182
> 
> View attachment 2199183


'Like her


----------



## LAMA1

tammywks said:


> Apple Daily HK 27/05/2013
> 
> Gigi Lai


wow !


----------



## birkinglover

Aily Harsono


----------



## loves

Love her dress, so pretty!^


----------



## birkinglover

I saw from her instagram its alaia...


----------



## tammywks

Today's Apple Daily HK

Kimbee Chan


----------



## Rachelle

tammywks said:


> Today's Apple Daily HK
> 
> Kimbee Chan



Finally we see Jospeh Lau Jr.
Thanks for sharing.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily

After years of taking care of her family debt, actress & singer Rainie Yang finally got to splurge a little on things she loved.


----------



## grapegravity

Rachelle said:


> Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily
> 
> After years of taking care of her family debt, actress & singer Rainie Yang finally got to splurge a little on things she loved.


I'm a huge fan of hers! Love that lindy!


----------



## newmommy_va

Pretty pic!!



Rachelle said:


> Finally we see Jospeh Lau Jr.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily
> 
> After years of taking care of her family debt, actress & singer Rainie Yang finally got to splurge a little on things she loved.


----------



## jsjjss

Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan

Lindy seems to be on the paper quite frequent these days


----------



## newmommy_va

Oh, I bet the guys on this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/space-for-guys-modeling-their-hermes-377429.html, would love to see the pic of this young man with his Lindy! 



jsjjss said:


> Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan
> 
> Lindy seems to be on the paper quite frequent these days


----------



## tammywks

jsjjss said:


> Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan
> 
> Lindy seems to be on the paper quite frequent these days



Thanks for sharing. 

Show Lo, Rainie Yang and Jolin Tsai share the same taste.  Show's Lindy looks like in RC. It really looks good on him. Before that, I didn't imagine a man could carry Lindy.


----------



## grapegravity

Credit: Show Lo Facebook Fans Page





Love his B!


----------



## tammywks

One more pic of Jolin with Lindy.


----------



## LinnieVuitton

&#128525;


----------



## tammywks

newmommy_va said:


> Oh, I bet the guys on this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/space-for-guys-modeling-their-hermes-377429.html, would love to see the pic of this young man with his Lindy!




Just posted there. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/space-for-guys-modeling-their-hermes-377429-254.html


----------



## newmommy_va

Just took a peek: it looks fabulous on him! Great pic!! 



tammywks said:


> Just posted there.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/space-for-guys-modeling-their-hermes-377429-254.html


----------



## brtracy

love him , love his B, LINDY 


grapegravity said:


> Credit: Show Lo Facebook Fans Page
> View attachment 2215870
> 
> View attachment 2215871
> 
> 
> Love his B!


----------



## Hermes June

grapegravity said:


> Credit: Show Lo Facebook Fans Page
> View attachment 2215870
> 
> View attachment 2215871
> 
> 
> Love his B!



He carried so well!! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## chausseau

latifalshamsi


----------



## chausseau

ninistyle


----------



## chausseau

Dsaks


----------



## chausseau

*Jamie Chua*


----------



## chausseau

more


----------



## lilneko69

chausseau said:


> ninistyle



I'm really loving the matching lip and CDC in the third pic.


----------



## loves

lovely pics

i love jamie chua's metallic baby b, too adorable. but em she has to know she is and looks of a certain age and cannot carry off the ingenue finger to lips pose. maybe she is just being ironic? i prefer her natural, normally elegant poses as befitting someone her age.


----------



## newmommy_va

Based on someone's post of Jamie in the inventory thread, I peeked at her Instagram. The pics posted here are mixed in with _many_ pics that do not feature "ingenue-ish" poses, but she is who she is. I don't mind it. Although the _non_-ingenue-ish pics on her instagram are refreshing. 

Here's a recent pic. Soufre Kelly in :rain:






loves said:


> lovely pics
> 
> i love jamie chua's metallic baby b, too adorable. but em she has to know she is and looks of a certain age and cannot carry off the ingenue finger to lips pose. maybe she is just being ironic? i prefer her natural, normally elegant poses as befitting someone her age.


----------



## baggrl

I'm kind of over Jamie. Her photos are boring. Its kind of like tiring of that person who thinks they are more fab than they really are and then u see photos of DSaks who really is fab and far more interesting to look at. JMO.. Next.


----------



## birkinglover

I still love Jamie's photos.
For her age she still look fabulous..


----------



## wang.ruby

Thanks Chausseau for the lovely photos.^_^


----------



## peggioka

Thanks for the post!  Can someone please id the color of the brown ostrich birkin in the second picture?  I think it's gorgeous!



chausseau said:


> latifalshamsi


----------



## loves

newmommy_va said:


> Based on someone's post of Jamie in the inventory thread, I peeked at her Instagram. The pics posted here are mixed in with _many_ pics that do not feature "ingenue-ish" poses, but she is who she is. I don't mind it. Although the _non_-ingenue-ish pics on her instagram are refreshing.
> 
> Here's a recent pic. Soufre Kelly in :rain:
> 
> View attachment 2217233



that's why i said i prefer her "many" natural poses. 

the ingenue ones just make her look very very silly

i don't go to her instagram. the pictures here suffice.


apologies for the OT this is the last i'm mentioning it here on tpf


back to topic : her soufre kelly is gorgeous and how lovely to see the raincoat in action! thumbs up for this one


----------



## newmommy_va

I think we agree, then. 

btw... I wish those little raincoats that Hermes gave us for our bags were a little bigger and longer. Some of my bags look like Jamie's Kelly... too big for their raincoats!  



loves said:


> that's why i said i prefer her "many" natural poses.
> 
> the ingenue ones just make her look very very silly
> 
> i don't go to her instagram. the pictures here suffice.
> 
> 
> apologies for the OT this is the last i'm mentioning it here on tpf
> 
> 
> back to topic : her soufre kelly is gorgeous and how lovely to see the raincoat in action! thumbs up for this one


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: At next magazine, Hong Kong, iss.1214

Actress Aimee Chan with friend Heidi Chu in Paris for her wedding


Aimee with actor hubby Moses Chan




Members of Lions Clubs


Former Miss Hong Kong Winnie Yeung


----------



## loves

newmommy_va said:


> I think we agree, then.
> 
> btw... I wish those little raincoats that Hermes gave us for our bags were a little bigger and longer. Some of my bags look like Jamie's Kelly... too big for their raincoats!



agree! if only the world works this way, no war 

i find the raincoats very cute  i thought she used the wrong raincoat for that soufre kelly...
i have never used a raincoat so have no idea it can be a little too small, good to know though.


----------



## Julide

Anfang said:


> And nothing else !





xiangxiang0731 said:


> What sort of holiday was he going on !



Lol!!I guess he needed a ton of shoe changes!!


----------



## Julide

chausseau said:


> ninistyle



I love the last two pics!!


----------



## newmommy_va

The ones that fit the best, are the ones made for 2 sizes, when you want to cover a bag that's the smaller size. e.g. the Bolide 31 raincoat is made for the 31 & the 35. So it fits the 31 perfectly! On the other hand, the Lindy 26 raincoat fits like a hat. Very little coverage. Eek! :rain:

Too bad the Lindy above is raincoat-less... so you could see what I mean. 



loves said:


> agree! if only the world works this way, no war
> 
> i find the raincoats very cute  i thought she used the wrong raincoat for that soufre kelly...
> i have never used a raincoat so have no idea it can be a little too small, good to know though.


----------



## CanadianGal

Rachelle said:


> Credit: At next magazine, Hong Kong, iss.1214
> 
> 
> View attachment 2218117
> 
> 
> What bag is this?


----------



## Anfang

CanadianGal said:


> Rachelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: At next magazine, Hong Kong, iss.1214
> 
> 
> View attachment 2218117
> 
> 
> What bag is this?
> 
> 
> 
> I think this may be Petite Ceinture
Click to expand...


----------



## slongson

CanadianGal said:


> Rachelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: At next magazine, Hong Kong, iss.1214
> 
> 
> View attachment 2218117
> 
> 
> What bag is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the bag is called Ceinture.
Click to expand...


----------



## tammywks

Today's Apple Daily HK

Aimee Chan with Sac Petite Ceinture











Tang Siu-Ngaai with Lindy


----------



## CanadianGal

Anfang said:


> CanadianGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this may be Petite Ceinture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slongson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CanadianGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the bag is called Ceinture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks. I've never been it at the stores before.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CanadianGal

Fans taking pics of his wife and he's gracious standing on the side waiting. He seems like a great man.


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: Hong Kong Apple Daily

Michelle Yeoh w/ fiancé Jean Todt


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: 3 Weekly magazine, HK
The Lau family 



Sudden Weekly magazine, HK
Actress Ellen Chan





Oriental Daily newspaper, HK
Actress Elvina Kong




Kong w/ actress Cutie Mui


----------



## LAMA1

baggrl said:


> I'm kind of over Jamie. Her photos are boring. Its kind of like tiring of that person who thinks they are more fab than they really are and then u see photos of DSaks who really is fab and far more interesting to look at. JMO.. Next.



Same feeling.


----------



## LAMA1

jsjjss said:


> Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan
> 
> Lindy seems to be on the paper quite frequent these days



Love Lindy


----------



## eggpudding

baggrl said:


> I'm kind of over Jamie. Her photos are boring. Its kind of like tiring of that person who thinks they are more fab than they really are and then u see photos of DSaks who really is fab and far more interesting to look at. JMO.. Next.





I've felt this way since the beginning of her social media explosion. Lol.

DSaks, Au Skulthai, Lee Pheungboonra etc are all so much more fabulous, stylish and interesting to look at.


----------



## sherrykuhara

GORGEOUS.....nice fuschia pinl croc....love it


----------



## peggioka

I want more of Ms. Au Skulthai, please!


----------



## Anfang

peggioka said:


> I want more of Ms. Au Skulthai, please!



So do I !!!


----------



## avocado_c

Who are 'the Lau family'? They are very popular in this thread, but I have no clue. Plz ~


----------



## tammywks

avocado_c said:


> Who are 'the Lau family'? They are very popular in this thread, but I have no clue. Plz ~



Read this please. 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Lau


----------



## avocado_c

tammywks said:


> Read this please.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Lau




Wow thank you!


----------



## scarlettebony

Girls Generation member Jessica at airport with Herbag


----------



## scarlettebony

Girls Generation member Yuri with black clic clac


----------



## loves

scarlettebony said:


> Girls Generation member Jessica at airport with Herbag



her hair matches the colour of her bag, i sort of like it.


----------



## tammywks

HK Apple Daily 23rd June

HK actor Adam Cheng's wife Guan Jinghua with B.


----------



## Hed Kandi

baggrl said:


> I'm kind of over Jamie. Her photos are boring. Its kind of like tiring of that person who thinks they are more fab than they really are and then u see photos of DSaks who really is fab and far more interesting to look at. JMO.. Next.


 
+1

I skip through her pics - I can't stand the 'childish' outfits and poses. She is a very pretty woman -hands down!


----------



## crazyforhermess

+ 2

I always think she needs to have a life rather than wasting time trying to show the world how many Hs she possesses, cant believe somebody 'rich' like her has nothing to do but showing off. 



Hed Kandi said:


> +1
> 
> I skip through her pics - I can't stand the 'childish' outfits and poses. She is a very pretty woman -hands down!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

+3 



crazyforhermess said:


> + 2
> 
> i always think she needs to have a life rather than wasting time trying to show the world how many hs she possesses, cant believe somebody 'rich' like her has nothing to do but showing off.


----------



## Rachelle

HK apple daily

Mr. Ma with gf Winnie



Kenny Bee with partner FanJiang


----------



## Rachelle

Taiwan Apple Daily

Mrs. Huang


----------



## DizzyFairy

Rachelle said:


> HK apple daily
> 
> Mr. Ma with gf Winnie
> View attachment 2231291
> 
> 
> Kenny Bee with partner FanJiang
> View attachment 2231294



Forgive me but... I thought he went bankrupt... How come they still live lavishly...?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hed Kandi said:


> +1
> 
> I skip through her pics - *I can't stand the 'childish' outfits and poses.* She is a very pretty woman -hands down!



This! And grown up woman still dressed like teenagers really come across quite desparate to hang on to her youth. Quite sad.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chausseau said:


> ninistyle



Love her!


----------



## Thebaguwant

You definitely can't refuse!!! Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Chez Capri

crazyforhermess said:


> + 2
> 
> I always think she needs to have a life rather than wasting time trying to show the world how many Hs she possesses, cant believe somebody 'rich' like her has nothing to do but showing off.



Funny! I thought I was the only one who is sick of her. She's beautiful but for her to pose as a model and that many photos a day makes feel like she's a bit too into herself. I'd probably respect her more if it isn't for overwhelming photos.


----------



## poptarts

Hed Kandi said:


> +1
> 
> I skip through her pics - I can't stand the 'childish' outfits and poses. She is a very pretty woman -hands down!



The way she dress isn't my style but it doesn't bother me. However, I really do think she should monitor what she post on her instagram because she has a public profile. Is it just me or it's typically not a great idea for your children and/or their friends to see photos of you in a braless top by the pool; or lying on the couch in booty shorts.


----------



## Julide

poptarts said:


> The way she dress isn't my style but it doesn't bother me. However, I really do think she should monitor what she post on her instagram because she has a public profile. Is it just me or it's typically not a great idea for your children and/or their friends to see photos of you in a braless top by the pool; or lying on the couch in booty shorts.



But her bags are amazing!!!


----------



## crazyforhermess

Well, everybody got their own limit I guess, after looking at all her public display of her H items,  I lost interest
......
:back2topic:   




Chez Capri said:


> Funny! I thought I was the only one who is sick of her. She's beautiful but for her to pose as a model and that many photos a day makes feel like she's a bit too into herself. I'd probably respect her more if it isn't for overwhelming photos.


----------



## Anfang

Julide said:


> But her bags are amazing!!!


I agree ! Her bags are TDF !


----------



## Rachelle

DizzyFairy said:


> Forgive me but... I thought he went bankrupt... How come they still live lavishly...?



Mr. Bee's bankruptcy expired in 2006.


----------



## aizawamegamill

Rachelle said:


> Mr. Bee's bankruptcy expired in 2006.


 
Obviously, this lady has loads of money herself/from her family.  I remember every time she shows up on the news she wears something nice.


----------



## Rachelle

aizawamegamill said:


> Obviously, this lady has loads of money herself/from her family.  I remember every time she shows up on the news she wears something nice.



Her style transformed after she met Mr. Bee. Good for her.

In other news from Hong Kong,


> Hong Kong  Christies announces that The Star of China is now the name of the largest and most perfect briolette diamond offered for sale at auction, on top of the other two world record breaking diamonds, The Princie Diamond and The Winston Legacy Diamond, sold at Christies in New York and Geneva respectively this season.
> Ms. Tiffany Chen, Vice Chairman of China Star Entertainment Limited, is the new owner of the briolette diamond. She names the diamond after her company as The Star of China.
> The Star of China, also known as the top lot sold at Hong Kong Magnificent Jewels sale on 28 May 2013, is a briolette diamond weighing 75.36 carats priced at US$148,000 per carat, achieving a world record HK$86,110,000 / US$11,151,245. While less than one carat in every 100,000 carats of diamond will be found in a perfect condition, this briolette of imposing size is certified by the Gemological Institute of America (GIA) to be D colour and type IIa.



Tiffany Chen





Credit: http://www.christies.com/about/press-center/releases/pressrelease.aspx?pressreleaseid=6512
Pic source: At Next magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 1216


----------



## grapegravity

Rachelle said:


> Her style transformed after she met Mr. Bee. Good for her.
> 
> In other news from Hong Kong,
> 
> 
> Tiffany Chen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: http://www.christies.com/about/press-center/releases/pressrelease.aspx?pressreleaseid=6512
> Pic source: At Next magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 1216



Love that croc B and the 'rock'!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Anfang

Rachelle said:


> Her style transformed after she met Mr. Bee. Good for her.
> 
> In other news from Hong Kong,
> 
> 
> Tiffany Chen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: http://www.christies.com/about/press-center/releases/pressrelease.aspx?pressreleaseid=6512
> Pic source: At Next magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 1216


Wow ! This is what we call a "carafe stopper" !


----------



## perlerare

The Briolette bought at Christies Auction is the necklace pendant, not the ring....But I agree the ring is spectacular too.


----------



## baggrl

Now that's a rock...


----------



## sabgianna

That is some serious bling!


----------



## jsjjss

Terri  Kwan

From: Terri Kwan's weibo


----------



## tammywks

Soo Hye Kyo arrived in Hong Kong yesterday.


----------



## jula

At Moschino's resort and spring men's show in Shanghai. wwd


----------



## tammywks

Marie Zhuge 
Source: Apple Daily HK 2nd July 2013


----------



## tammywks

From Carina Lau's Sina Weibo on 1st July.


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Sun, Taiwanese socialite


Source: Taiwan Apply Daily





http://ent.appledaily.com.tw/enews/article/entertainment/20130516/35021364

Source: Aimee's weibo


----------



## loves

her micro is so pretty!


----------



## das_beste

Florinda Ho 
Source: Hong Kong Next Magazine 
imm.io/1b4QL


----------



## Jadeite

tammywks said:


> From Carina Lau's Sina Weibo on 1st July.



That's a nice pic.


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: At Next magazine, HK, iss. 1217
Actor Patrick Tse with gf Coco




Mrs. Lam with daughter Karen Lam (a contestant of 2013 Miss Hong Kong)


----------



## purselover888

birkinglover said:


> I still love Jamie's photos.
> For her age she still look fabulous..



Me too!!  Jamie Chua is fabulous and gorgeous!!!!


----------



## meibaker

IFFAH said:


> patxotic


Haha, love this pic.


----------



## meibaker

Rachelle said:


> Her style transformed after she met Mr. Bee. Good for her.
> 
> In other news from Hong Kong,
> 
> 
> Tiffany Chen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: http://www.christies.com/about/press-center/releases/pressrelease.aspx?pressreleaseid=6512
> Pic source: At Next magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 1216


Wow, beautiful diamond.


----------



## Rachelle

At next magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 1217
Carina


----------



## patrickccs23

Soo Hye Kyo, birkin black on black is amazing beauitful


----------



## slongson

Rachelle said:


> At next magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 1217
> Carina
> View attachment 2247514
> 
> View attachment 2247515


I love that casual look. Thanks for sharing these pics Rachelle.


----------



## tammywks

Jadeite said:


> That's a nice pic.



Agreed.


----------



## Rachelle

slongson said:


> I love that casual look. Thanks for sharing these pics Rachelle.



Np.

Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily
Actress Huang Sheng Yi


----------



## Rachelle

Same source as above
Kaitlin Young, daughter of actress Kelly Lin




Cute~


----------



## Rachelle

Same source
Lulu Lin made the headline for stealing and selling more than 1,000 metric tons of publicly owned grains. Before the news broke out, she was interviewed as a successful business woman and an avid Hermes collector.








My holy grail: ombré lizard Kelly pochette


----------



## doves75

Hi...Rachelle...ombre is my holy grail too. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;
ombré lizard Kelly pochette
View attachment 2248861

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rachelle

doves75 said:


> Hi...Rachelle...ombre is my holy grail too. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;
> ombré lizard Kelly pochette
> View attachment 2248861


[/QUOTE]

Hello, doves. H in Ombré is gorgeous, isn't it?

Credit: At next magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 1146
Canny Leung picked up something special at H.


Her hubby Steven Lo had ordered a bag matching the wallet that Canny had been using for two years.


It was a beautiful ombré lizard 25cm Birkin! Aww, how sweet!


----------



## doves75

Hello, doves. H in Ombré is gorgeous, isn't it?

Credit: At next magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 1146
Canny Leung picked up something special at H.
View attachment 2249017

Her hubby Steven Lo had ordered a bag matching the wallet that Canny had been using for two years.
View attachment 2249018

It was a beautiful ombré lizard 25cm Birkin! Aww, how sweet!
View attachment 2249019

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Lots of big orange bags!! Love the ombré off course&#10084;&#10084;
I heard from my SA's that they hv not seen ombré in couple of years &#128514;. I hope they come out again this year!! &#128591;


----------



## newmommy_va

fashionaddictlady's instagram:


----------



## newmommy_va

Patxotic's instagram:


----------



## newmommy_va

dsak's instagram:


----------



## newmommy_va

Jamie Chua's instagram:


----------



## mlemee

newmommy_va said:


> Jamie Chua's instagram:
> 
> View attachment 2249200
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249201
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249203



Thanks for all the new pix x


----------



## [vogue]

Patxotic has an amazing bod! She looks great although some of her pics seem a little staged?

LOVE dsaks! She's classy and never trashy! Love her style. Gorgeous.

As for Jamie, I'm not a fan at all... It just seems too much for everything, every time. More is definitely not more. (IMHO.. not trying to stir up anything or criticise her!)


----------



## meandmylouis

newmommy_va said:


> Patxotic's instagram:
> 
> View attachment 2249193
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249194
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249195



Love these.


----------



## Dalula

Patxotic is sooooo cute


----------



## newmommy_va

A few more...

PrincesSyrahini's instagram:


----------



## newmommy_va

fashionlover178's instagram:


----------



## bababebi

^^ Denim Ghillies looks very sharp against black. Like.


----------



## doves75

newmommy_va said:


> fashionlover178's instagram:
> 
> View attachment 2251171
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251172
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251173



Wow....I love all three especially the denim ghillies...extra gorgeous!! &#128077;


----------



## Suzie

I don't think Jamie's skirt is short enough!


----------



## dolphingirl

Suzie said:


> I don't think Jamie's skirt is short enough!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rachelle said:


> Her style transformed after she met Mr. Bee. Good for her.
> 
> In other news from Hong Kong,
> 
> 
> Tiffany Chen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: http://www.christies.com/about/press-center/releases/pressrelease.aspx?pressreleaseid=6512
> Pic source: At Next magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 1216


 
Wow...the ring is super BIG....i don't need that size, jus half of it, i'm contented..hehe


----------



## chicinthecity777

Suzie said:


> I don't think Jamie's skirt is short enough!


 


dolphingirl said:


>


 
Skirt or you mean wide belt???


----------



## audreylita

Suzie said:


> I don't think Jamie's skirt is short enough!



And I thought I wore _my _ skirts short in the 60's!


----------



## Evelynleetc

newmommy_va said:


> fashionlover178's instagram:
> 
> View attachment 2251171
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251172
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251173



What a gorgeous clothes horse! Love the denim b and dressing combination! Exquisite taste! Envy!


----------



## audreylita

newmommy_va said:


> fashionlover178's instagram:
> 
> View attachment 2251171
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251172
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251173



Terrific use of two color styling.


----------



## gracekelly

Suzie said:


> I don't think Jamie's skirt is short enough!



Any shorter and she would have to double check her bikini wax before wearing it.


----------



## audreylita

gracekelly said:


> Any shorter and she would have to double check her bikini wax before wearing it.



I think she went to Brazil for this skirt.


----------



## Jadeite

I'd like to say flaunt it while you still can (not meaning the brazil-ian!) but somehow still be age appropriate.


----------



## Julide

bababebi said:


> ^^ Denim Ghillies looks very sharp against black. Like.



Me too!! Beautiful!!


----------



## TankerToad

newmommy_va said:


> fashionlover178's instagram:
> 
> View attachment 2251171
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251172
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251173



Love all this too
The denim B- fantastic 
And that Ostrich....swoon
I'm loving ostrich these days- she styles it perfectly 
Can any one ID the color


----------



## newmommy_va

She calls the pink one "fuschia" and the other "gold" on her IG. Here are closeups:






And the denim ghillies...






TankerToad said:


> Love all this too
> The denim B- fantastic
> And that Ostrich....swoon
> I'm loving ostrich these days- she styles it perfectly
> Can any one ID the color


----------



## chicinthecity777

newmommy_va said:


> She calls the pink one "fuschia" and the other "gold" on her IG. Here are closeups:
> 
> View attachment 2252916
> 
> View attachment 2252917
> 
> 
> And the denim ghillies...
> 
> View attachment 2252911


 
The denim ghillies is soooo cool!


----------



## tammywks

From Michele Reis's Weibo:


----------



## Anfang

tammywks said:


> From Michele Reis's Weibo:


You look so cute !


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> From Michele Reis's Weibo:



she is gorgeous!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> From Michele Reis's Weibo:



I wish she can be a member and post here.  She looks as excited like our members when we try to take an action shot with our H.


----------



## oh.diva

newmommy_va said:


> She calls the pink one "fuschia" and the other "gold" on her IG. Here are closeups:
> 
> View attachment 2252916
> 
> View attachment 2252917
> 
> 
> And the denim ghillies...
> 
> View attachment 2252911



I love the matching bracelet!


----------



## jsjjss

Chinese fashion blogger, they are twins MiuMiu and Viviandan, and the photos are from their weibo


----------



## newmommy_va

@ PrincesSyahrini (sorry I misspelled it last time)



@ Fashionlover178



@ fashionaddictlady



@ Patxotic



@ DSaks



@ Jamie Chua


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: At Next magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 1218

Chan Hoi Wan


Mr. Lau sent three bodyguards to look after his two fav gals even just for a grocery shopping trip.


Aww...


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: http://www.roadshow.hk/blog-spotting/living/entry/2013-06-17-08-26-23.html
Canny Leung



Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily
Linda Wang


Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## Freeze

"Chinese fashion blogger, they are twins MiuMiu and Viviandan, and the photos are from their weibo."

Angles? in some pic, their hands are even bigger than their heads....


----------



## peggioka

the proportions of the Birkin in some pictures look totally off - especially the 4th picture - may be too much photoshop or just fake bag.



Freeze said:


> "Chinese fashion blogger, they are twins MiuMiu and Viviandan, and the photos are from their weibo."
> 
> Angles? in some pic, their hands are even bigger than their heads....


----------



## jsjjss

peggioka said:


> the proportions of the Birkin in some pictures look totally off - especially the 4th picture - may be too much photoshop or just fake bag.



Yeah I thought the same about the proportion of the bag. I think too much photoshop coz the proportion of the bag look different in the 3 photos.


----------



## Redsoleshines

jsjjss said:


> Chinese fashion blogger, they are twins MiuMiu and Viviandan, and the photos are from their weibo
> View attachment 2257607
> View attachment 2257608
> View attachment 2257609
> View attachment 2257610



Love her sunglasses!!


----------



## jsjjss

Redsoleshines said:


> Love her sunglasses!!



I like it too, I think it's Karen Walker. Going to check it out this weekend


----------



## jsjjss

jsjjss said:


> I like it too, I think it's Karen Walker. Going to check it out this weekend



Oh Karen walker is the first one, 2nd is Miu Miu


----------



## baggrl

who is that sitting next to Kimby and what on earth did she do to her hair..? thats not her mother is it?


----------



## Freeze

Oh, no, no, that's not her mother...it is her friend - Hilary Tsui. An ex-actress and wife of singer Eason Chan.


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: At Next magazine
Actor Chi-Lam Cheung in Hermes sneakers


Shirt and sneakers by Hermes


friend of Thaksin in Hong Kong


Former Miss Asia & Actress Candy Law


Candy's Birkin on the set of her new movie




Elvina Kong


Credit: Face magazine
Katie Chan, Manager of singer Eason Chan (right)


----------



## baggrl

Freeze said:


> Oh, no, no, that's not her mother...it is her friend - Hilary Tsui. An ex-actress and wife of singer Eason Chan.



Oh. Lol. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: Sudden Weekly magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 938
Ms Lam


----------



## periogirl28

Rachelle said:


> Credit: Sudden Weekly magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 938
> Ms Lam
> View attachment 2263514



Wassup with the corners. I saw a black one today with similar "features"?


----------



## tammywks

Faye Tsui (Hong Kong stylist)

Credit: More magazine 23 July


----------



## TankerToad

Rachelle said:


> Credit: Sudden Weekly magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 938
> Ms Lam
> View attachment 2263514


 Not Hermes


----------



## Celia_Hish

newmommy_va said:


> dsak's instagram:
> 
> View attachment 2249196
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249197
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249198


 
She always look so classy


----------



## Celia_Hish

newmommy_va said:


> fashionlover178's instagram:
> 
> View attachment 2251171
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251172
> 
> 
> View attachment 2251173


 
awww...love her outfits and bags, gorgeous


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rachelle said:


> At next magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 1217
> Carina
> View attachment 2247514
> 
> View attachment 2247515


 
Never seen a croc tote, lovely


----------



## Celia_Hish

tammywks said:


> Aimee Sun, Taiwanese socialite
> 
> 
> Source: Taiwan Apply Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ent.appledaily.com.tw/enews/article/entertainment/20130516/35021364
> 
> Source: Aimee's weibo


 
Now i'm starting to love the micro constance, hope i can own one in future...hehe


----------



## tammywks

Marie Zhuge 
Source: Apple Daily HK 23/07/2013


----------



## NavyRisa

Wish my dream comes true. Really want to own one of Hermes.


----------



## NavyRisa

mlemee said:


> More Tina Craig.
> "I am waiting for a pony skin Kelly bag to gallop into my life. Im very patient, the hunt is part of the thrill! I take them in to the Hermès spa regularly and store them filled with acid-free tissue or little plastic pillows, laying down, in the original dustcovers. For this photo shoot I pulled them out to display but theyre usually sleeping in their boxes or covers."


 Oh...wow..


----------



## Celia_Hish

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


 
Was looking at some old posts, love her croc B, SO STUNNING


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rachelle said:


> Credit: http://www.roadshow.hk/blog-spotting/living/entry/2013-06-17-08-26-23.html
> Canny Leung
> View attachment 2259936
> 
> 
> Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily
> Linda Wang
> View attachment 2259943
> 
> Ayumi Hamasaki
> View attachment 2259944


 
Can't see clearly what Ayumi is carrying


----------



## Celia_Hish

jsjjss said:


> Terri Kwan
> 
> From: Terri Kwan's weibo


 
Love her chanel luggage, i like her black sneakers, anyone can ID it?


----------



## Celia_Hish

tammywks said:


> Soo Hye Kyo arrived in Hong Kong yesterday.


 
Love her BBB but don't like her in short hair, still prefer her in long hair


----------



## Celia_Hish

tammywks said:


> From Carina Lau's Sina Weibo on 1st July.


 
Lovely flowers and nice K


----------



## Celia_Hish

chausseau said:


> Dsaks


 
Lovely outfits and nice bags


----------



## jsjjss

Show Luo
Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan


----------



## perlerare

jsjjss said:


> Show Luo
> Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan


----------



## birkinglover

Aily Harsono


----------



## birkinglover

Aily Harsono and constance


----------



## birkinglover

From her IG fashionaddictlady


----------



## tammywks

Celia_Hish said:


> Love her BBB but don't like her in short hair, still prefer her in long hair



I don't like her current hairstyle too, it seems a bit old-fashioned. She looked much better with an all-back hairstyle when I met her in person the next day.


----------



## Celia_Hish

tammywks said:


> I don't like her current hairstyle too, it seems a bit old-fashioned. She looked much better with an all-back hairstyle when I met her in person the next day.


 
Yes....ITA....this current hairstyle really looks old IMHO


----------



## Millicat

birkinglover said:


> Aily Harsono and constance



What size and colour is this Constance please ?


----------



## baghag21

^ Matte Rouge H croc. 24cm.


----------



## birkinglover

Yes ,i read from her instagram its rouge h matte.


----------



## Millicat

Thanks, it must be the angle then, it looks large.


----------



## NavyRisa

tammywks said:


> From Michele Reis's Weibo:


 Pretty and cute!


----------



## gymangel812

tammywks said:


> Marie Zhuge
> Source: Apple Daily HK 23/07/2013


is that a toolbox? if so what size? i didn't know toolboxes came with shoulder straps...?


----------



## lulilu

gymangel812 said:


> is that a toolbox? if so what size? i didn't know toolboxes came with shoulder straps...?



It is a toolbox, and they do come with a shoulder strap.


----------



## hloverc

This toolbox makes me want one


----------



## tammywks

gymangel812 said:


> is that a toolbox? if so what size? i didn't know toolboxes came with shoulder straps...?



Marie's Toolbox Soufre looks like 20cm, the smallest size. And yes, Toolbox comes with a shoulder strap.


----------



## arlv8500

hloverc said:


> this toolbox makes me want one



+1!!


----------



## tammywks

Pace Wu
Credit: Apple Daily 28.07.2013


----------



## arlv8500

tammywks said:


> Pace Wu
> Credit: Apple Daily 28.07.2013



Hi ladies, do you know if that's a 35?


----------



## thyme

arlv8500 said:


> Hi ladies, do you know if that's a 35?



looks like a 32 to me.


----------



## audreylita

arlv8500 said:


> hi ladies, do you know if that's a 35?



32.


----------



## arlv8500

chincac said:


> looks like a 32 to me.



Thank you! Looks a tad bigger... Wonder if it's her small frame.


----------



## arlv8500

audreylita said:


> 32.



Thank you audreylita!


----------



## pretty99

arlv8500 said:


> Thank you! Looks a tad bigger... Wonder if it's her small frame.



hmm but actually she's 5'8" not that small build.........it could be a 35 i think.


----------



## audreylita

If she's 5'8" then it's definitely a 32.  If it was properly closed then the top would look smaller.  I'm 5'6" and have 32's and 35's.  This looks just like a 32 to my eye.


----------



## arlv8500

pretty99 said:


> hmm but actually she's 5'8" not that small build.........it could be a 35 i think.



Wow! Had no idea she was 5'8"... What I would give to be an inch taller...


----------



## Celia_Hish

tammywks said:


> Pace Wu
> Credit: Apple Daily 28.07.2013


 

Love this look, she looks great with that kelly even though in simple clothings....how i wish i can be that tall as her


----------



## Celia_Hish

jsjjss said:


> Show Luo
> Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan


 
His b is lovely, nice color


----------



## Celia_Hish

birkinglover said:


> Aily Harsono and constance


 
Loving her croc constance, beautiful


----------



## jsjjss

Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan

The diamond medor watch is amazing


----------



## tammywks

From Show Luo's facebook (posted 50 minutes ago)


----------



## pretty99

tammywks said:


> From Show Luo's facebook (posted 50 minutes ago)



he's piling up............!!


----------



## birkinglover

Fashionaddictlady
In H&M clothes.
Vert anis ostrich H belt.
B25 vert veronese croco birkin.


----------



## daichow22

jsjjss said:


> Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan
> 
> The diamond medor watch is amazing


Is this the new Rose Lipstick Birkin? This color is super HOT in HK and Japan!


----------



## daichow22

Yes, I like this new Pink Color, but it is almost impossible to get one from Hermes HK. Those people who can really get one are those VVIP (super richies in HK or in Asia), if we want to buy one, we have to pay more than doubIe to buy from a reseller. I saw someone carried a b30 in Blue Lin, it is a really nice color, it looks like a blue and grey, the color seems change in different lighting. Planning to buy a b30, have to decide whether I should pick a b30 in blue lin with PHW or a b30 in Soufre with GHW, I know those two are very different colors, but I really love them both! Please give me some opinions!


----------



## Rachelle

daichow22 said:


> Is this the new Rose Lipstick Birkin? This color is super HOT in HK and Japan!



I believe it's rose tyrien.


----------



## Rachelle

daichow22 said:


> Yes, I like this new Pink Color, but it is almost impossible to get one from Hermes HK. Those people who can really get one are those VVIP (super richies in HK or in Asia), if we want to buy one, we have to pay more than doubIe to buy from a reseller. I saw someone carried a b30 in Blue Lin, it is a really nice color, it looks like a blue and grey, the color seems change in different lighting. Planning to buy a b30, have to decide whether I should pick a b30 in blue lin with PHW or a b30 in Soufre with GHW, I know those two are very different colors, but I really love them both! Please give me some opinions!



Have u been offered the two birkins? If yes, congrats. Both would be very good choices. Go with the color that compliments your skin tone and your daily wear. If not and u want one from the stores, maybe u can start establishing a relationship with an SA first.


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: On.cc
Socialite & former Miss Hong Kong Virginia Yung


----------



## Jadeite

Seems Miss HK title is the inroad to good things a lot of former Miss HK either get into the film industry, get into successful ventures or become socialites.


----------



## tammywks

Jadeite said:


> Seems Miss HK title is the inroad to good things a lot of former Miss HK either get into the film industry, get into successful ventures or become socialites.




Three more. Anita Yuen (right), the winner of the 1990 Miss Hong Kong Pageant and actress.

Chingmy Yau (middle) and her husband Sham Kar Wai (left), founder of Hong Kong-based fashion company I.T. Chingmy also competed in Miss Hong Kong 1987.







Yvonne Lui, the losing Miss HK 1998 candidate and Mr. Lau's gf. 






Both from Apple Daily HK 7th Aug 2013.


----------



## Jadeite

Anita Yuen, strangely enough looks very matronly these days, and much less glamourous than pre-baby days. But then she's comfortable in her own skin, and that's good.


----------



## sophiac

does anyone know the colour and size of the hermes kelly anita is carrying? its gorgeous!

thanks!


----------



## tammywks

Fan Jiang and Chingmy Yau
Source: Apple Daily HK 08/08/2013


----------



## tammywks

Kathy Chow 
Source: Apple Daily HK 05/08/2013


----------



## tammywks

sophiac said:


> does anyone know the colour and size of the hermes kelly anita is carrying? its gorgeous!
> 
> thanks!



Anita Yuen
Source: The Sun (HK) 06/08/2013





Source: Oriental Daily 07/08/2013





From the above photos, Anita's Kelly looks like Prune or Raisin 35.


----------



## tammywks

Jadeite said:


> Anita Yuen, strangely enough looks very matronly these days, and much less glamourous than pre-baby days. But then she's comfortable in her own skin, and that's good.



Agreed. Miss the old her.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Agreed. Miss the old her.



 Can't agree with you more.  The H magic didn't seem to help.


----------



## CookyMonster

tammywks said:


> Agreed. Miss the old her.



+1

miss her g2000 ad days with cheung chi lam


----------



## Princess D

CookyMonster said:


> +1
> 
> miss her g2000 ad days with cheung chi lam



But Chi Lam looks the same if not better.... Captain Cool... Ooooo.....


----------



## chicinthecity777

tammywks said:


> Anita Yuen
> Source: The Sun (HK) 06/08/2013
> 
> Source: Oriental Daily 07/08/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above photos, Anita's Kelly looks like Prune or Raisin 35.


 
The last photo, those two looked so gender confused! The one on the right looks like a woman and the one on the left looks like a man...


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The last photo, those two looked so gender confused! The one on the right looks like a woman and the one on the left looks like a man...



LOL! spot on!


----------



## Jadeite

Ok Julian Cheng with the long hair is wierd. Both seems to be undergoing a fashion crisis.


----------



## crazyforhermess

I like Anita better aka Lang Lang. Wondering if Chi Lam also using any H



Princess D said:


> But Chi Lam looks the same if not better.... Captain Cool... Ooooo.....


----------



## crazyforhermess

oh he is one of the member of Grasshopper, has been long hair since ??? 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> The last photo, those two looked so gender confused! The one on the right looks like a woman and the one on the left looks like a man...


----------



## MotoChiq

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The last photo, those two looked so gender confused! The one on the right looks like a woman and the one on the left looks like a man...


----------



## tammywks

CookyMonster said:


> +1
> 
> miss her g2000 ad days with cheung chi lam



Me too! And I still remember the ad theme song "I Love You Too (U2)" sung by Chilam.


----------



## tammywks

Ha Ga In, South Korean actress, attended a film VIP premiere on 27th May. I know these are not the latest photos of her, but they haven't been posted here before and as always, I think she looks great with her Kelly.


----------



## tammywks

Source: Apple Daily Taiwan 6th Aug 2013

Delia Tseng, Taiwanese tycoon Terry Gou's wife.


----------



## sophiac

tammywks said:


> Ha Ga In, South Korean actress, attended a film VIP premiere on 27th May. I know these are not the latest photos of her, but they haven't been posted here before and as always, I think she looks great with her Kelly.


I remember watching  Architecture 101 - its a korean movie, with Han Ga In acting as the lead actress and remembering that film more for the Hermes handbags she carries than anything else!! she's a great fan of hermes!


----------



## chicinthecity777

tammywks said:


> Source: Apple Daily Taiwan 6th Aug 2013
> 
> Delia Tseng, Taiwanese tycoon Terry Gou's wife.


 
The canvas strap really suits the retourne Kelly!


----------



## tammywks

sophiac said:


> I remember watching  Architecture 101 - its a korean movie, with Han Ga In acting as the lead actress and remembering that film more for the Hermes handbags she carries than anything else!! she's a great fan of hermes!



Yes, I know the movie. But most of her H bags are from History By Dylan. H is very popular among Korean stars. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> The canvas strap really suits the retourne Kelly!



Totally agree.


----------



## miss oinky

tammywks said:


> Source: Apple Daily Taiwan 6th Aug 2013
> 
> Delia Tseng, Taiwanese tycoon Terry Gou's wife.



Wow, baby girl no more, how time flies.  And Ms Tseng carries H well.


----------



## loves

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The last photo, those two looked so gender confused! The one on the right looks like a woman and the one on the left looks like a man...



Lol you are so funny! And true!


----------



## tammywks

From Taiwanese actress Terri Kwan's weibo

11th Aug









10th Aug





7th Aug





3rd Aug





1st Aug









29th July


----------



## tammywks

From Taiwanese actress Terri Kwan's weibo

26th July





25th July





21st July









3rd June






30th May





29th May


----------



## miss oinky

Thank you  ^_^


----------



## Bevyofpurses

sophiac said:


> I remember watching  Architecture 101 - its a korean movie, with Han Ga In acting as the lead actress and remembering that film more for the Hermes handbags she carries than anything else!! she's a great fan of hermes!



I'd been searching for that movie, where can I watch from an iPad? Sorry to be OT

Just watched fashion king, plenty of Hermes (Birkin and kelly) carried by that antagonist who ran that Tory butch boutique.


----------



## sophiac

Bevyofpurses said:


> I'd been searching for that movie, where can I watch from an iPad? Sorry to be OT
> 
> Just watched fashion king, plenty of Hermes (Birkin and kelly) carried by that antagonist who ran that Tory butch boutique.


Sorry!  I cant remember where I watched the show... But I suggest  you tube?


----------



## scarlettebony

girl ' s generation yuri with blue agenda


----------



## scarlettebony

girl ' s generation tiffany with hapi


----------



## tammywks

Bevyofpurses said:


> I'd been searching for that movie, where can I watch from an iPad? Sorry to be OT
> 
> Just watched fashion king, plenty of Hermes (Birkin and kelly) carried by that antagonist who ran that Tory butch boutique.



I bought the DVD of the movie but haven't watched it yet. Guess you may watch it from the following website.

http://www.dramafans.org/drama/architecture_101/

Han Ga In carried her own K in the movie.





For "Fashion King", did you notice that Yuri@Girls' Generation carried Herbag Zip?


----------



## tammywks

Anita Yuen
Source: Apple Daily HK 14/08/2013


----------



## twinkle2

Bevyofpurses said:


> I'd been searching for that movie, where can I watch from an iPad? Sorry to be OT
> 
> Just watched fashion king, plenty of Hermes (Birkin and kelly) carried by that antagonist who ran that Tory butch boutique.


http://www.gooddrama.net/korean-movie/architecture-101-movie-2012
Many Korean dramas and movies features B & K.


----------



## miss oinky

tammywks said:


> Anita Yuen
> Source: Apple Daily HK 14/08/2013



Her son is cute  ^_^  Ms Yuen shows that Kelly can be worn casually  ^_^


----------



## Celia_Hish

pic from Stephanie Er's blog:


----------



## ialex

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig



it is crazy, where did you take this picture? no one can refuse this, but it costs also crazy


----------



## idaaaaxx

Recents from Jamie Chau's instagram 



> Rocking the Himalayan in a super casual way today


----------



## idaaaaxx

wow four in one photo!!!


> Tea time & shopping with my homies!!!! Fun fun fun...such a fruitful & fulfilling day spent connecting with the people we love & who love us!!!emoji@ceciliachng @arthurkinggggg @maxan9


----------



## allthingslovely

mlemee said:


> Tina Craig x The Coveteur


Wow super love Tina Craig wardrobe and its contents!


----------



## AnnCha

Birkin Birkin Birkin


----------



## baileylab

idaaaaxx said:


> wow four in one photo!!!



is that miacillian?!!! miss her!


----------



## Bethc

baileylab said:


> is that miacillian?!!! miss her!



I don't think so, according to Jamie's IG, her name is Cecilia Chng.


----------



## baileylab

Bethc said:


> I don't think so, according to Jamie's IG, her name is Cecilia Chng.



thanks!!!


----------



## baggrl

This thread has taken an interesting turn. Used to be super fast moving with lots of event photos with socialites out and about. Miss those days.


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

idaaaaxx said:


> Recents from Jamie Chau's instagram


Love it!


----------



## tammywks

From Show Luo's Weibo today


----------



## tammywks

From Terri Kwan's weibo
18th Aug








15th Aug






From Aimee Sun's weibo on 15th Aug


----------



## martiniandlace

baggrl said:


> This thread has taken an interesting turn. Used to be super fast moving with lots of event photos with socialites out and about. Miss those days.




Thanks to all those who take the time to post . I wouldn't even know where to find these gorgeous pictures but...Boy! Do I miss IFFAH's pictures.
  How you doin' IFFAH?


----------



## doloresmia

Celia_Hish said:


> pic from Stephanie Er's blog:



Celia, what size is this? I love the way this looks!


----------



## doloresmia

martiniandlace said:


> Thanks to all those who take the time to post . I wouldn't even know where to find these gorgeous pictures but...Boy! Do I miss IFFAH's pictures.
> How you doin' IFFAH?



Completely agree on all counts! Thanks to the posters and iffah, where are you!


----------



## jula

*Singapore* shentonista


----------



## baggrl

I never really cared for this GM cashmere before but it looks very nice on this woman. I know it depicts jewels but it always looked like Christmas lights to me, especially in one particular colorway. lol


----------



## chicinthecity777

baggrl said:


> I never really cared for this GM cashmere before but it looks very nice on this woman. I know it depicts jewels but it always looked like Christmas lights to me, especially in one particular colorway. lol


 
This looks like a 90 silk.


----------



## baggrl

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This looks like a 90 silk.


 

Oh, thx.  I never cared for the design in the silk/twill or GM cashmere.


----------



## Hermesaddictt

First time I see this cw. Love it. Have 2 90 and 1 GM in this design...


----------



## Celia_Hish

doloresmia said:


> Celia, what size is this? I love the way this looks!


 
Not sure if it's size 26, correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## gem

tool box grizzly should be size 33


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Kim Hae-Sook arrives for wedding ceremony of Lee Byung-Hun and Rhee Min-Jung (Lee Min-Jung) at the Hyatt Hotel on August 10, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credit: gettyimages


----------



## chicinthecity777

bobobob said:


> South Korean actress Kim Hae-Sook arrives for wedding ceremony of Lee Byung-Hun and Rhee Min-Jung (Lee Min-Jung) at the Hyatt Hotel on August 10, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credit: gettyimages


 
Love bag but I would have prefer a smaller bag for a wedding.


----------



## thyme

bobobob said:


> South Korean actress Kim Hae-Sook arrives for wedding ceremony of Lee Byung-Hun and Rhee Min-Jung (Lee Min-Jung) at the Hyatt Hotel on August 10, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credit: gettyimages



She looks amazing! First time I see someone carrying a B that looks great for a dressy event unlike most of the over -accessorised/over dressed socialites in the other thread. 

Thank you bobobob!


----------



## jsjjss

Arissa Cheo. From her Instagram


----------



## ellieeechu

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


love it ! so beautiful


----------



## tiffanypowers17

jula said:


> At Moschino's resort and spring men's show in Shanghai. wwd


 
Very Pretty Rouge!


----------



## tammywks

Chrissie Chau
Source: Apple Daily HK 27-28th Aug


----------



## tammywks

Loletta Chu

Source: Apple Daily HK  29th Aug 2013




Source: Sing Tao Daily 29th Aug 2013


----------



## Freeze

Loletta - the prettiest grandma!


----------



## Love-Vintage

bobobob said:


> South Korean actress Kim Hae-Sook arrives for wedding ceremony of Lee Byung-Hun and Rhee Min-Jung (Lee Min-Jung) at the Hyatt Hotel on August 10, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credit: gettyimages


So chich and elegant....very age appropriate. 

Love her in all the K Dramas


----------



## gem

Lee yo won with shoulder birkin. 
Seen on set of k-drama, Empire of Gold


----------



## CanadianGal

Freeze said:


> Loletta - the prettiest grandma!



I agree. Still so beautiful and classy after so many years.


----------



## tammywks

Cally Kwong
Source: Apple Daily HK 30th-31st Aug 2013


----------



## valnsw

On Jamie Chua, posted in this article with some pictures:

http://yahoosg.tumblr.com/post/59761430516/why-socialite-jamie-chua-needed-s-450-000-mth-in


----------



## TankerToad

Love this look
is this orange do you think?


----------



## audreylita

TankerToad said:


> Love this look
> is this orange do you think?



Great use of color and proportion.


----------



## bababebi

TankerToad said:


> Love this look
> is this orange do you think?



It looks pretty, like the pop of color, but it looks like Jaune d'Or, not Orange to me.


----------



## Kimber7

Love that color for transition to fall!


----------



## TankerToad

Kimber7 said:


> Love that color for transition to fall!



I have an orange Birkin that size and that photo gives me the sense of carrying my orange this fall- even with black 
It's an inspirational photo!


----------



## Poooop

It's Mango


----------



## perlerare

I agree  with Bababebi, it looks Jaune d'or to me as well.


----------



## ChloeSS

H
	

		
			
		

		
	



Heidi Chu


----------



## Freeze

http://hk.apple.nextmedia.com/entertainment/art/20130902/18404774


----------



## taeyeon

1


----------



## taeyeon

from Vaneekung instagram
Socialite and Beauty CEO from HK


----------



## tammywks

Chan Hoi Wan with Kelly Arlequin
Source: Apple Daily HK 5 Sept 2013 



Source: Apple Daily HK 2 Sept 2013 





Oliva Cho Yeung-Wan, former Miss Asia, with B 25 
Source: Apple Daily HK 5 Sept 2013





Mia Chan, model/actress, with B
Source: Mia's Sina Weibo 17 Aug 2013


----------



## tammywks

ChloeSS said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317028
> 
> Heidi Chu



This photo of Heidi Chu with Lindy has been posted in this thread before. Please see below.

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-785917-135.html


----------



## jsjjss

tammywks said:


> This photo of Heidi Chu with Lindy has been posted in this thread before. Please see below.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-785917-135.html



Is her lindy different? There is no side pocket


----------



## BDgirl

jsjjss said:


> Is her lindy different? There is no side pocket



My thoughts exactly.. Do the sides differ with sizes?


----------



## twinkle2

jsjjss said:


> Is her lindy different? There is no side pocket


 
I can see the sidepocket on my computer's screen.


----------



## Chestnutty

tammywks said:


> Loletta Chu
> 
> Source: Apple Daily HK  29th Aug 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Sing Tao Daily 29th Aug 2013



OMG this is a fake La Femme aux Semelles de Vent Silk GM


----------



## baggrl

The picture is a bit distorted but i can see a side pocket too.


----------



## Frenchscarf

IFFAH said:


> So true!
> 
> 
> 
> I  Rose Tyrien! More than Fuschia now.


Rose tyrien


----------



## sooyeonie

tammywks said:


> Ha Ga In, South Korean actress, attended a film VIP premiere on 27th May. I know these are not the latest photos of her, but they haven't been posted here before and as always, I think she looks great with her Kelly.



Totally makes me want to abandon my quest for a birkin and find a Kelly instead!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

I love Han ga from architecture 101


----------



## Bevyofpurses

With her brique kelly


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Han ga


----------



## Bevyofpurses

With her bolide customized by history by dylan


----------



## Bevyofpurses

She was once asked what  facial part she wouldn't change, she said "my dark pupils". She's known for her deep-set, beautiful dark eyes.


----------



## Halothane

Her unnatural face matches with her unnatural Hermes.


----------



## BDgirl

Bevyofpurses said:


> Han ga



Is this kelly 35? or 32?


----------



## BDgirl

Mia Chan, model/actress, with B
Source: Mia's Sina Weibo 17 Aug 2013


[/QUOTE]

Is Mia chan's birkin size a 30 or 35?


----------



## Kimber7

Halothane said:


> Her unnatural face matches with her unnatural Hermes.


if its unnatural the doctor did a damn good job~


----------



## eunaddict

Kimber7 said:


> if its unnatural the doctor did a damn good job~









Maybe, a little bit of work...if any, still she's really pretty though, and i really like how she wore her Bolide.


----------



## thyme

Bevyofpurses said:


> Han ga



love Han Ga In. she is gorgeous!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Halothane said:


> Her unnatural face matches with her unnatural Hermes.


----------



## sooyeonie

Bevyofpurses said:


> With her brique kelly



Well I suppoSe I'd happily take a Kelly no matter what ... The brique is beautiful~ but I think I would go for the navy/grey (not familiar with color names yet!) in a heartbeat!


----------



## am2022

too funny!



purseinsanity said:


>


----------



## Freeze

Sorry for this pic size....Sylvia Chang with her kelly in the 70s.


----------



## mlemee

Halothane said:


> Her unnatural face matches with her unnatural Hermes.


----------



## Jadeite

Sylvia is into directing now isn't she? Her son has grown too.


----------



## Kimber7

After School's Nana in Japan

http://postimg.org/image/m5gj2uh1t/


----------



## lulilu

tammywks said:


> Chan Hoi Wan with Kelly Arlequin
> Source: Apple Daily HK 5 Sept 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Apple Daily HK 2 Sept 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliva Cho Yeung-Wan, former Miss Asia, with B 25
> Source: Apple Daily HK 5 Sept 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mia Chan, model/actress, with B
> Source: Mia's Sina Weibo 17 Aug 2013



Are both of the daughters wearing the same dress?


----------



## kkkittyyy

lulilu said:


> Are both of the daughters wearing the same dress?



They all go to the same kindergarten!


----------



## Denise.S

Rose tyrien


----------



## buyer010

Soo young from SNSD


----------



## dianahuang

Tina Toon (Indonesian celebrity) with Hermes Hapi


----------



## AurelieFronce

adeedee said:


> She also wears cream color scarf. Is that also from Hermes too? tks



Yes I would like to know the name of this scarf  that Song Hye Kyo is wearing! i have been looking for this scarf


----------



## perlerare

AurelieFronce said:


> Yes I would like to know the name of this scarf  that Song Hye Kyo is wearing! i have been looking for this scarf



Doigts de fée. Beautiful. Rare. Delicate.


----------



## gracekelly

Halothane said:


> Her unnatural face matches with her unnatural Hermes.



I have to say that there are times when I look at this thread and think I am looking at a plastic surgery "after" thread.  The ladies look very nice, but they are losing their ethnic identity and they should be proud of what  naturally belongs to them.


----------



## Halothane

From what I encountered my patients( as a doctor), they usually have low self esteem before plastic works. Anyway, it is off topic. 
I feel heart broken if my Kellys are "tailor-made" to that way.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I have to say that there are times when I look at this thread and think I am looking at a plastic surgery "after" thread. The ladies look very nice, but they are losing their ethnic identity and they should be proud of what naturally belongs to them.


 
Plastic surgery is very very big in Korean. People get them and then their children have to get them too because let's face it, it doesn't change the genes! Very sad indeed!


----------



## audreylita

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Plastic surgery is very very big in Korean. People get them and then their children have to get them too because let's face it, it doesn't change the genes! Very sad indeed!



I shop at Mitsuwa and they have make-up products to make an Asian eye appear to have a crease.  Black gals flat iron their hair to make it straight.  Every culture does something to keep up with what's most accepted as beauty.  If none of us cared, we wouldn't pay so much attention to our hair, make-up, clothes or bags!  

We're all guilty of it somewhere.


----------



## HeidiMom

well said *audreylita*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

audreylita said:


> I shop at Mitsuwa and they have make-up products to make an Asian eye appear to have a crease.  Black gals flat iron their hair to make it straight.  Every culture does something to keep up with what's most accepted as beauty.  If none of us cared, we wouldn't pay so much attention to our hair, make-up, clothes or bags!
> 
> We're all guilty of it somewhere.



Make up enhancements or hair straightening/curling are completely different level from cosmetic surgery IMO. I can understand using surgery to "correct" some issues due to ageing or illnesses but to completely alter one's feature when they are still young and fresh is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Hong, Ra Hee


----------



## Rachelle

Had a problem with pic uploads on iPad. The purse forum app was not helpful. Apologies for the multiple posts.

Credit for today's pics: At Next magazine; Sudden Weekly magazine; both from Hong Kong

Fan-jiang Su-zhen


----------



## Rachelle

Almen Wong, model


----------



## Rachelle

Angelababy, model/actress


----------



## Rachelle

HK socialite


----------



## Rachelle

Chan Hoi Wan, gf of Mr. Lau


----------



## Rachelle

Jade Lau, daughter of Mr. Lau


----------



## Rachelle

Chan Hoi Wan


----------



## Rachelle

Last of the bunch cuz I feel bad for the multi posts. I'll post more pics once I figure out what's wrong with my iPad.

Angela Leong (entrepreneur) & friends


----------



## Millicat

Rachelle said:


> Had a problem with pic uploads on iPad. The purse forum app was not helpful. Apologies for multiple posts.
> 
> Credit for today's pics: At next magazine; Sudden Weekly magazine; both from Hong Kong
> 
> Fan-jiang Su-zhen



Love her casual styling


----------



## Millicat

Rachelle said:


> Jade Lau, daughter of Mr. Lau



What a pretty woman.


----------



## Millicat

Rachelle said:


> Angelababy, model/actress



Would you translate what the cartoon captions say, please ?


----------



## Rachelle

Millicat said:


> Would you translate what the cartoon captions say, please ?



It reads "Cartier Love bracelet [HK$]75,000" and "Hermes handbag [HK$]80,000".


----------



## Millicat

Are they for sale then ?
Please don't tell me that the prices just show how much the person spent on those items.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Millicat said:


> Are they for sale then ?
> Please don't tell me that the prices just show how much the person spent on those items.



Unfortunately it does mean how much the person spent on them....


----------



## luckylove

cr1stalangel said:


> Unfortunately it does mean how much the person spent on them....



Oh dear,  not sure one should advertise so blatantly!


----------



## cr1stalangel

^^ Ah sorry to be unclear about it. It's not that the person in the picture herself (AngelaBaby) writing those captions. These are normally pictures you can find in some magazines/newspaper about celebs, in this case in HongKong.


----------



## doves75

Millicat said:


> Are they for sale then ?
> Please don't tell me that the prices just show how much the person spent on those items.



But those prices are in HK$...,its equal to US boutique retail price in US$. &#128521;


----------



## Millicat

cr1stalangel said:


> ^^ Ah sorry to be unclear about it. It's not that the person in the picture herself (AngelaBaby) writing those captions. These are normally pictures you can find in some magazines/newspaper about celebs, in this case in HongKong.





doves75 said:


> But those prices are in HK$...,its equal to US boutique retail price in US$. &#55357;&#56841;




Deleted


----------



## beginners_luck

dianahuang said:


> Tina Toon (Indonesian celebrity) with Hermes Hapi


 
That scared me for a second there... well more like 10 secs.....  




luckylove said:


> Oh dear,  not sure one should advertise so blatantly!


 
welcome to Chinese gossip magazines!!


----------



## DizzyFairy

luckylove said:


> Oh dear,  not sure one should advertise so blatantly!



Hahaha that's hk style of journalism!


----------



## Millicat

Vulgarity overload.
One's disposable income should be a very private thing and definitely not worn to show it off.


----------



## pangdoodoo

Millicat said:


> Vulgarity overload.
> One's disposable income should be a very private thing and definitely not worn to show it off.


I think we need to look at the context in which that picture is being used. I am not an Angelababy fan but: 

Firstly, it's the magazines that does those captions (perhaps to show how expensive the stuff that Angelababy is wearing are) and usually this might be in the context of how, recently, she's been making a lot of money in modelling, acting etc. hence she can afford those things. 

Secondly, if wearing those things make her 'vulgar' and a 'show off' with her disposable income then everyone on this forum should pack away their H bags, jewellery, scarfs etc and diamonds because they are also showing off their disposable income by wearing expensive things. The only difference being most of us here aren't famous and so no one will take a picture of us and then put captions on it to tell readers how expensive her bag and bracelet are. 

A lot of people nowadays know how expensive a birkin is, I don't see any difference from that pic and a pic of some hollywood actress being pictured holding a birkin or kelly walking around LA.


----------



## Millicat

It is the magazine, telling the public at large the costs that I find distasteful, it's not nice.


----------



## audreylita

Millicat said:


> It is the magazine, telling the public at large the costs that I find distasteful, it's not nice.



The press will do and say whatever they want to sell papers.  The info doesn't even have to be true.


----------



## Alegory

I have see similar tags placed on celeb pics here I USA like in Star or that sort of magazine ( Gossip )
It's a tactic use often to put down the star carrying the item . Like they are ungrateful or too young . I would say its tacky on the part of the magazine ! 
In any case now everyone knows Hermes is expensive and so is everything else used by a person in the limelight . 
I find it all boring . 

Most of the people I care about are very lowkey anyway . 
She's a very pretty girl though .


----------



## Jadeite

Well HK style journalism and tabloids - the more distasteful the more ludicrous the more it sells.


----------



## gem

Hermes carried by K drama actresses in the episodes...


----------



## baggrl

dianahuang said:


> Tina Toon (Indonesian celebrity) with Hermes Hapi


She's weird looking/acting.  Is this a woman?


----------



## doves75

baggrl said:


> She's weird looking/acting.  Is this a woman?



I was about to say that she looks weird but I don't want to hurt anybody's feeling. She seems to have a large head....may be its because her hairstyle...who knows.?? !!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Lol


----------



## baggrl

doves75 said:


> I was about to say that she looks weird but I don't want to hurt anybody's feeling. She seems to have a large head....may be its because her hairstyle...who knows.?? !!



Hmm... Its moreso the way she's posing. Its just strange. But to each their own...


----------



## Millicat

baggrl said:


> She's weird looking/acting.  Is this a woman?





doves75 said:


> I was about to say that she looks weird but I don't want to hurt anybody's feeling. She seems to have a large head....may be its because her hairstyle...who knows.?? !!





baggrl said:


> Hmm... Its moreso the way she's posing. Its just strange. But to each their own...



Perhaps she's transgender, I think that's what makes you look.


----------



## Millicat

Here ...

From Wikipedia.
"Herman Agustina better known as Tina Toon (born in Jakarta , August 20  1993 , age 20 years) is one of the singer and actress  little  Indonesian . He is famous for drilling wobble wobble similar to drilling Inul . He is best known for her song Bolo-Bolo . He is also known for his distinctive neck movement."


----------



## chicinthecity777

doves75 said:


> I was about to say that she looks weird but I don't want to hurt anybody's feeling. She seems to have a large head....may be its because her hairstyle...who knows.?? !!


 


baggrl said:


> Hmm... Its moreso the way she's posing. Its just strange. But to each their own...


 


Millicat said:


> Here ...
> 
> From Wikipedia.
> "Herman Agustina better known as Tina Toon (born in Jakarta , August 20 1993 , age 20 years) is one of the singer and actress little Indonesian . He is famous for drilling wobble wobble similar to drilling Inul . He is best known for her song Bolo-Bolo . He is also known for his distinctive neck movement."


 
Wow! So is it a he or a she??? I too thought he/she looked strange, big head and short neck etc.


----------



## baggrl

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Wow! So is it a he or a she??? I too thought he/she looked strange, big head and short neck etc.



Ahh, so she is a man.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Millicat said:


> Here ...
> 
> From Wikipedia.
> "Herman Agustina better known as Tina Toon (born in Jakarta , August 20  1993 , age 20 years) is one of the singer and actress  little  Indonesian . He is famous for drilling wobble wobble similar to drilling Inul . He is best known for her song Bolo-Bolo . He is also known for his distinctive neck movement."





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Wow! So is it a he or a she??? I too thought he/she looked strange, big head and short neck etc.





baggrl said:


> Ahh, so she is a man.



I'm sorry to be OT but Tina Toon is female since birth. Her given name is Agustina Hermanto, she is a singer and an actress in Indonesia. 
The English translation in Wikipedia from Bahasa Indonesia (= Indonesia Language) is understandable if you understand Bahasa. In Indonesian language, there is no "He or She or It", they all can be represented into 1 word, for eg. "Dia...". 
I understand that the pics that was posted earlier wasn't a flattering one but she's really doesn't look that bad if you search more of her other pics.


----------



## chicinthecity777

cr1stalangel said:


> I'm sorry to be OT but Tina Toon is female since birth. Her given name is Agustina Hermanto, she is a singer and an actress in Indonesia.
> The English translation in Wikipedia from Bahasa Indonesia (= Indonesia Language) is understandable if you understand Bahasa. In Indonesian language, there is no "He or She or It", they all can be represented into 1 word, for eg. "Dia...".
> I understand that the pics that was posted earlier wasn't a flattering one but she's really doesn't look that bad if you search more of her other pics.


 
thank you for the clarification. Can't trust google translation. we should know this by now.


----------



## Everlong

Millicat said:


> Here ...
> 
> From Wikipedia.
> "Herman Agustina better known as Tina Toon (born in Jakarta , August 20  1993 , age 20 years) is one of the singer and actress  little  Indonesian . He is famous for drilling wobble wobble similar to drilling Inul . He is best known for her song Bolo-Bolo . He is also known for his distinctive neck movement."



Tina Toon is a born female and suffered many health complications growing up which may attribute to her awkward appearance by some.


----------



## Love-Vintage

gem said:


> Hermes carried by K drama actresses in the episodes...


whats the name of the dramas?


----------



## valnsw

Love-Vintage said:


> whats the name of the dramas?


First pic is Scandal and second pic is Empire of Gold. 

Iirc, in the K drama I Summon You Gold, one of the episodes, I thought I saw a bluish with grey tone croc birkin.


----------



## Love-Vintage

valnsw said:


> First pic is Scandal and second pic is Empire of Gold.
> 
> Iirc, in the K drama I Summon You Gold, one of the episodes, I thought I saw a bluish with grey tone croc birkin.


Will check them out. Thanks!!


----------



## skylover83

Love-Vintage said:


> Hong, Ra Hee



Here comes Samsung lady~
I love her style from head to toe. So gorgeous!


----------



## Love-Vintage

skylover83 said:


> Here comes Samsung lady~
> I love her style from head to toe. So gorgeous!


shes very elegant and uses her color tone well...yet very age appropriate.
And lets not leave out her croc birkin collections!


----------



## crazyforhermess

Yes the prices are to show how much she spent on those things because she happens to be the girlfriend of a famous HK actor  and papparazzi loves spreading rumours and gossips  'of you know what'.



Millicat said:


> Are they for sale then ?
> Please don't tell me that the prices just show how much the person spent on those items.


----------



## Millicat

Thanks Crazyforhermes 
I know the photographers have to sell pictures and earn their wage but I still hate it when the newspaper moguls put their spin on it with their twopenneth - pun intended.


----------



## gem

Love-Vintage said:


> whats the name of the dramas?


 
Scandal 
http://wiki.d-addicts.com/Scandal:_A_Shocking_and_Wrongful_Incident

Empire of Gold
http://wiki.d-addicts.com/Empire_of_Gold


----------



## Love-Vintage

gem said:


> Scandal
> http://wiki.d-addicts.com/Scandal:_A_Shocking_and_Wrongful_Incident
> 
> Empire of Gold
> http://wiki.d-addicts.com/Empire_of_Gold



thanks! now its time to get more addicted


----------



## Jadeite

Empire of gold looks pretty good very intense chaebol politicking...


----------



## valnsw

Song Hye Gyo in the K drama "That Winter, The Wind Blows"


----------



## chkpfbeliever

valnsw said:


> Song Hye Gyo in the K drama "That Winter, The Wind Blows"
> 
> 
> View attachment 2359552



Pretty K.  I wonder if H sponsors these bags as a form of soft advertising.  Some brands don't like to have their products feature if it doesn't have their approval.  Knowing how controlling H is on their brand image, I would think that they play a part in the product placement in these Korean shows.


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> Pretty K.  I wonder if H sponsors these bags as a form of soft advertising.  Some brands don't like to have their products feature if it doesn't have their approval.  Knowing how controlling H is on their brand image, I would think that they play a part in the product placement in these Korean shows.



could be her own H items she used in the show....don't think H needs product placement nowadays!! just look at the Kardashians!! Song Hye Kyo is just stunning..!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chincac said:


> could be her own H items she used in the show....don't think H needs product placement nowadays!! just look at the Kardashians!! Song Hye Kyo is just stunning..!



I like her too. For some reason, I get excited seeing H bags in shows, like something resonates my love of H.


----------



## twinkle2

Ji Sung in 'Secret', a current drama.


----------



## valnsw

In the beginning of Episode 46 of "I Summon You, Gold!"


----------



## audreylita

valnsw said:


> In the beginning of Episode 46 of "I Summon You, Gold!"



Is it me or does something seem a little off about that bag?


----------



## sophiac

twinkle2 said:


> Ji Sung in 'Secret', a current drama.


Is he in a hermes store? Cos thats alot of bags on display...which  isn't the case in the hermes stores I visited.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chkpfbeliever said:


> Pretty K. I wonder if H sponsors these bags as a form of soft advertising. Some brands don't like to have their products feature if it doesn't have their approval. Knowing how controlling H is on their brand image, I would think that they play a part in the product placement in these Korean shows.


 


chincac said:


> could be her own H items she used in the show....don't think H needs product placement nowadays!! just look at the Kardashians!! Song Hye Kyo is just stunning..!


 
Hermes doesn't do product sponsorship, at least not on bags, or so I heard. So I doubt those bags are placed by Hermes or has anything to do with Hermes behind it.


----------



## purselover888

Jamie Chua (IG)


----------



## purselover888

Jamie Chua (IG)
Love this kelly


----------



## purselover888

(ig)


----------



## purselover888

(ig)


----------



## purselover888

(.)


----------



## purselover888

Jc


----------



## purselover888

Love this bag!


----------



## purselover888

.


----------



## audreylita

More of Jamie's bags along with a short interview:

http://www.razor.tv/video/486495/instagram-star-jamie-chua


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> More of Jamie's bags along with a short interview:
> 
> http://www.razor.tv/video/486495/instagram-star-jamie-chua



Thanks for posting!  Never saw Jamie in video before...Somehow she comes across a bit different in photos..


----------



## ghoztz

purselover888 said:


> (.)


What color is this?  Jaune or Or?


----------



## Chrisy

purselover888 said:


> (ig)


 
*purselover888*, thanks for posting.  this thread has been a bit quiet lately.


----------



## fashionloverx

wow some beautiful bags here im from the uk and this is my first day on here im after a Birkin Hermes bag i wont stop at anything till i have one, i really want to purchase one for xmas is there anything anyone can do to help me any tips at all ??? ........help thankyou so much 
much love guys x


----------



## purselover888

Chrisy said:


> *purselover888*, thanks for posting.  this thread has been a bit quiet lately.





(IG)


----------



## purselover888

Powerless against this pink kelly!


----------



## purselover888

.


----------



## purselover888

,


----------



## purselover888

!!!


----------



## purselover888

Patxotic


----------



## purselover888

.


----------



## purselover888

meow!


----------



## purselover888

,


----------



## purselover888

/


----------



## purselover888

`


----------



## purselover888

-


----------



## purselover888

^


----------



## purselover888

=


----------



## purselover888

*


----------



## Millicat

purselover888 said:


> meow!



Beautiful cat !


----------



## Millicat

purselover888 said:


> *



Love these shoes.


----------



## doves75

purselover888 said:


> *



This one is pretty combo bag. !! &#128525;


----------



## hhaven

Honestly not sure how I feel about most of her bags...


----------



## PearlLady

chrisy said:


> *purselover888*, thanks for posting.  This thread has been a bit quiet lately.



+1


----------



## Anfang

Millicat said:


> Beautiful cat !


Totally agree! This Ombre Lizard is splendid, but OMG, this cat !


----------



## alterego

pearllady said:


> +1


+2


----------



## purselover888




----------



## purselover888

.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Woohoo this thread is alive again, thanks for the pics! Keep them coming!


----------



## purselover888

Angelababy


----------



## Bevyofpurses

purselover888 said:


> =



The dress, the bag, splendid!


----------



## purselover888

!


----------



## purselover888

`


----------



## purselover888

"


----------



## doves75

purselover888 said:


> !




Hi purselover888 may I know what are the name of the guy and the lady in pic pe3.jpg? Mother and son? Thank you.


----------



## bags to die for

OMG! ABL with her hair down.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Great to see Jamie Chua and ABL here again.  Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## tammywks

My favorite Korean actress Ha Ji Won enjoyed a cappuccino served in Hermes Mosaique au 24 teacup and saucer. 
Credit: Ha Ji Won's Instagram 11 Oct 2013


----------



## ghoztz

purselover888 said:


> `


LOVE when her hair down in photo#3.  She looks great!!


----------



## ghoztz

tammywks said:


> My favorite Korean actress Ha Ji Won enjoyed a cappuccino served in Hermes Mosaique au 24 coffee cup and saucer.
> Credit: Ha Ji Won's Instagram 11 Oct 2013


Mosaique au 24 is beautiful.  It reminds me of rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré...


----------



## Love-Vintage

valnsw said:


> Song Hye Gyo in the K drama "That Winter, The Wind Blows"
> 
> 
> View attachment 2359552



I love her H in this drama! Her character plays along well with H



chkpfbeliever said:


> Pretty K.  I wonder if H sponsors these bags as a form of soft advertising.  Some brands don't like to have their products feature if it doesn't have their approval.  Knowing how controlling H is on their brand image, I would think that they play a part in the product placement in these Korean shows.



H doesn't sponsor any merchandise on any dramas EXCEPT for one actress, Jang Mee Hee. She is the only hermes sponsored actress. she wears alot of H in K drama called "Life is beautiful".



sophiac said:


> Is he in a hermes store? Cos thats alot of bags on display...which  isn't the case in the hermes stores I visited.



This is where they only sell consigned Hermes merchadise and high end watches etc..in chungdamdong, korea.



audreylita said:


> Is it me or does something seem a little off about that bag?



This is not H. Genuine crocodile birkin inspired brands such as colombo and kwanpen.


----------



## thyme

Love-Vintage said:


> I love her H in this drama! Her character plays along well with H



yes!! totally agree..love her, love the drama and the H she uses in the drama.


----------



## andee

Hermes supplied items for the new Woody Allen movie.


----------



## miss oinky

tammywks said:


> My favorite Korean actress Ha Ji Won enjoyed a cappuccino served in Hermes Mosaique au 24 teacup and saucer.
> Credit: Ha Ji Won's Instagram 11 Oct 2013



You spotted this pic too


----------



## peggioka

Thank you so much for posting madam Skulthai's pictures.  I am a great fan of her style but I understand that her facebook is in thai language so I could not sign on to follow her.  I enjoy all the pictures 



purselover888 said:


> "


----------



## Anfang

peggioka said:


> Thank you so much for posting madam Skulthai's pictures.  I am a great fan of her style but I understand that her facebook is in thai language so I could not sign on to follow her.  I enjoy all the pictures


+1! Mrs Skulthai is over-edgy, I adore quite all her outfits!


----------



## purselover888

peggioka said:


> Thank you so much for posting madam Skulthai's pictures.  I am a great fan of her style but I understand that her facebook is in thai language so I could not sign on to follow her.  I enjoy all the pictures


----------



## purselover888

.


----------



## purselover888

!


----------



## Anfang

Thank you for sharing this, *purselover*! Mrs Skulthai always shows the beset of Japanese designers. Her Comme des Garçons are always stunning!


----------



## peggioka

Thank you so much again!  So excited to see recent photos of Madam Skulthai   I love her pleats please pieces as well (in addition to the comme des garcons that Anfang mentioned)!  Her style is very inspiring to me. 



purselover888 said:


> !


----------



## purselover888

Anfang said:


> Thank you for sharing this, *purselover*! Mrs Skulthai always shows the beset of Japanese designers. Her Comme des Garçons are always stunning!





peggioka said:


> Thank you so much again!  So excited to see recent photos of Madam Skulthai   I love her pleats please pieces as well (in addition to the comme des garcons that Anfang mentioned)!  Her style is very inspiring to me.



Thank YOU GUYS for sharing my obsession with Mrs. Skulthai's aesthetic!  I find her to be so interesting and authentic!  Very inspiring indeed!


----------



## dolphingirl

Can someone help to ID Ms. Sukulthai's white shirt in the first picture?  Thank you.


----------



## Handybags

Woot! *ABL* is back.

All Hail the Queen


----------



## Millicat

purselover888 said:


> Thank YOU GUYS for sharing my obsession with Mrs. Skulthai's aesthetic!  I find her to be so interesting and authentic!  Very inspiring indeed!



4th picture .... what/whose is that bag she's holding, it's lovely.


----------



## Anfang

Millicat said:


> 4th picture .... what/whose is that bag she's holding, it's lovely.




It's Goyard, Milli &#128521;


----------



## Millicat

Thanks An


----------



## Anfang

purselover888 said:


> Thank YOU GUYS for sharing my obsession with Mrs. Skulthai's aesthetic!  I find her to be so interesting and authentic!  Very inspiring indeed!


Yes, yes, yes, *purselover*! She has her own style, and I agree, she's very inspiring! She wears Issey Miyake, CdG, Undercover and Yamamoto as no one else, I wish I could do same! Please, go on posting her! Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## cotonblanc

Anfang said:


> Yes, yes, yes, *purselover*! She has her own style, and I agree, she's very inspiring! She wears Issey Miyake, CdG, Undercover and Yamamoto as no one else, I wish I could do same! Please, go on posting her! Thank you so much in advance!




She's my absolute favorite! I like her ease and her humor with fashion. I think that makes her very relatable and believable in the Asian world of the more you pile, the merrier!


----------



## Anfang

cotonblanc said:


> She's my absolute favorite! I like her ease and her humor with fashion. I think that makes her very relatable and believable in the Asian world of the more you pile, the merrier!


This, *cotonblanc*! Totally agree!


----------



## Suzie

purselover888 said:


> .



Thank you, I never tire of seeing her photos as she is so individual. Does anyone know how old she is?


----------



## audreylita

Millicat said:


> 4th picture .... what/whose is that bag she's holding, it's lovely.



It's the Goyard Saigon.


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## Millicat

audreylita said:


> It's the Goyard Saigon.



Thank you 
I know _you_ like Goyard, do you have one, how do you find it ?


----------



## audreylita

Millicat said:


> Thank you
> I know _you_ like Goyard, do you have one, how do you find it ?



I have others, not this one.  They're all lovely.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Filipino actress Heart Evangelista's closet
http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/lifestyle/09/07/13/heart-evangelista-shows-new-home


----------



## pretty99

Bevyofpurses said:


> Filipino actress Heart Evangelista's closet
> http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/lifestyle/09/07/13/heart-evangelista-shows-new-home



i would never put my bag like that dustbagless by the window......they don't need a tan....but nice closet though......


----------



## sydgirl

Handybags said:


> Woot! *ABL* is back.
> 
> All Hail the Queen



Sorry but who is ABL?? The lady with the bouffant hair??


----------



## Millicat

That's not a wardrobe - that's an entire room   
Let's hope this was just a photographic 'set' because it wouldn't just be the bags that got sun damage/fade .... it would be everything that's in that half of the room !
Beautiful image though.


----------



## tammywks

K-pop diva BoA was spotted wearing a K at Gimpo Airport yesterday (15 Oct).
Credit: Newsen.com 16.10.2013








Below are some old photos of BoA with B, K and Bolide.


----------



## TankerToad

pretty99 said:


> i would never put my bag like that dustbagless by the window......they don't need a tan....but nice closet though......


I thought the EXACT same thing
Beautiful collection but NOT baking in the sun.


----------



## H for Hermes

Is that a black Togo K with black hardware?


----------



## dianahuang

baggrl said:


> She's weird looking/acting.  Is this a woman?



Yes, of course she is a woman hahhaha.. She used to be a singer when she was child with her signature shaking neck (hard to explain), now she's an actress


----------



## livethelake

This is perfection!





purselover888 said:


> !!!


----------



## thyme

livethelake said:


> This is perfection!



agree!!


----------



## dianahuang

doves75 said:


> I was about to say that she looks weird but I don't want to hurt anybody's feeling. She seems to have a large head....may be its because her hairstyle...who knows.?? !!





baggrl said:


> Ahh, so she is a man.





baggrl said:


> Hmm... Its moreso the way she's posing. Its just strange. But to each their own...





Millicat said:


> Perhaps she's transgender, I think that's what makes you look.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Wow! So is it a he or a she??? I too  thought he/she looked strange, big head and short neck etc.





beginners_luck said:


> That scared me for a second there... well more like 10 secs.....



 LOL... yeah i just realize she looks really weird in those pictures...
here i found her other pics since she was kid until now... she was a singer when she was a kid with her signature of shaking neck (well can't describe it, but she had a great move of neck dance).. and yes she is female...but i just realize she has a little hair up on her lips...

p.s: sorry for late reply, i just open tpf on web...


----------



## Bevyofpurses

From the k drama "nine:nine times travel"


----------



## thyme

Bevyofpurses said:


> From the k drama "nine:nine times travel"



how could i missed this?? who is the lady carrying the kelly?


----------



## Bevyofpurses

chincac said:


> how could i missed this?? who is the lady carrying the kelly?



The best friend/doctor's wife. This was during the leads' wedding. This movie was shot backwards. One of the most complicated yet well written, I've seen.


----------



## thyme

Bevyofpurses said:


> The best friend/doctor's wife. This was during the leads' wedding. This movie was shot backwards. One of the most complicated yet well written, I've seen.



oh yes.. the two little girls are the daughters!! agree it is quite an interesting and refreshing kdrama..but i don't quite understand the ending!! him and his brother survived?!! is it one of those open to interpretation type endings?!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Only the older brother survived. The lead died in that phone booth when no one saved him after he was struck by that villain's car. After that, the rest of the story were just memories of the girlfriend/little girl. Had that little girl called 911/help I think he would have made it. But oh well, it was written that way haha very crushing.


----------



## thyme

Bevyofpurses said:


> Only the older brother survived. He died in that phone booth when no one saved him after he was struck by that villain's car. After that the rest of the story were just memories of the girlfriend/little girl. Had that little girl called 911/help I think he would have made it. But oh well it was written that way haha very crushing.



oh nooo..!! ok that is very sad..thank you for the explanation


----------



## peggioka

Aimee Chan, Hong Kong TV actress and former Miss. Hong Kong
Very pregnant 
Credit:  Apple Daily


----------



## purselover888

.


----------



## purselover888

!


----------



## purselover888

/


----------



## peggioka

thanks a lot!  i enjoy all mrs. skulthai's pics



purselover888 said:


> /


----------



## Anfang

+1 !!! Mrs Skulthai is always so stylish! I'm always happy to stare at her looks!


----------



## Suzie

Anfang said:


> +1 !!! Mrs Skulthai is always so stylish! I'm always happy to stare at her looks!



I totally agree, I love her and all of her beautiful collection, I love the  way she dresses too.


----------



## doves75

purselover888 said:


> /




Purselover888, may I ask who is the lady in green dress carrying the green kelly?? She is in the second pic that you posted. Thank you.


----------



## Evelyn_Chia

Mrs skulthai pic are always comfortable to see as compared to (trying too hard) ppl..


----------



## tammywks

Carina Lau, Hong Kong actress
Source: Carina Lau's Weibo 25.10.2013


----------



## Sariina

#2461 love the Constances.. such an underappreciated bag


----------



## Toronto Carre

purselover888 said:


> !


 
So elegant!


----------



## tammywks

Source: Apple Daily HK 30.10.2013

Brigitte Lin




Virginia Lok


----------



## chkpfbeliever

purselover888 said:


> .



25cm is almost impossible to find.  I love her collection and her style.


----------



## chausseau

Nini Nguyen


----------



## tammywks

Gigi Leung, HK actress and singer, with orange SB
Source: Ming Pao 31.10.2013


----------



## sanmi

peggioka said:


> Aimee Chan, Hong Kong TV actress and former Miss. Hong Kong
> Very pregnant
> Credit:  Apple Daily
> 
> The green Hermes bag is nice. &#128516; It looks matching on her.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

From the k drama "the heirs"


----------



## baggrl

livethelake said:


> This is perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/hermes/2361968d1381433917-asians-and-hermes-dks3.jpg


Has Diana had work done? She looks even more freshened than usual, if not younger.  She is fabulous.


----------



## tammywks

Anita Yuen, Hong Kong actress and former Miss Hong Kong, attended Charlie Yeung's wedding banquet held in Singapore yesterday. 
Source: Apple Daily HK 03.11.2013


----------



## Sariina

Nini Nguyen looks gorgeous!


----------



## pjlatte

purselover888 said:


> .




Is that croc Malachite? Absolutely stunning!


----------



## purselover888

pjlatte said:


> Is that croc Malachite? Absolutely stunning!



Not certain, but sure looks like it, right?


----------



## purselover888

.


----------



## purselover888

~


----------



## audreylita

purselover888 said:


> Not certain, but sure looks like it, right?



Love that kelly in the first picture.  Does anyone know what it's called?


----------



## Anfang

audreylita said:


> Love that kelly in the first picture.  Does anyone know what it's called?


Isn't it Grain d'H?


----------



## iceshiva

Jamie Chua - The Queen of Hermes with her new collections


----------



## sanmi

iceshiva said:


> Jamie Chua - The Queen of Hermes with her new collections



It was said that Jamie Chua a socialite had over 200 Hermes bags. A huge collection. She displays them in Displays Cabinets. 

Victoria Beckham has lots of Hermes bags as well. If I'm not wrong, it's at least over 100 bags.


----------



## pretty99

Anfang said:


> Isn't it Grain d'H?



don't think so, it should be a vintage Crinoline (black with beige)


----------



## iceshiva

sanmi said:


> It was said that Jamie Chua a socialite had over 200 Hermes bags. A huge collection. She displays them in Displays Cabinets.
> 
> Victoria Beckham has lots of Hermes bags as well. If I'm not wrong, it's at least over 100 bags.



Jamie Chua has more than Victoria 

Again, she is receiving crazy alimony a month...
If I got alimony like hers, I can buy at least 5 hermes bag per month


----------



## sanmi

*photo and credits: jamie chua
*
recent divorcee Jamie owns more Birkin bags than Victoria Beckham, a known Birkin fan. Known for her good dress sense and sophistication, Jamie is deemed as the "darling" of high society.
Netizens who have seen leaked online  photos of Jamie's walk-in wardrobe have reportedly described the bag  collection as "exaggerating".
 This is because the socialite owns  Birkins in assorted colours of the same size and style. Each Birkin bag  can cost up to $65,000.


----------



## sanmi

I'm truly amazed by Jamie Chua massive Hermes collection.. *drool* and envy..


----------



## tammywks

*Anita Yuen with Bourlingue
Source: Weibo 28.09.2013




Christine Ng with Mini Berline 
Source: Weibo 15.10.2013


 
*


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> *Anita Yuen with Bourlingue
> Source: Weibo 28.09.2013
> 
> Christine Ng with Mini Berline
> Source: Weibo 15.10.2013
> *


*

Great to see these bags in action! Anita so sweet with ChiLam and wow would never guessed that was Christine with that bowl haircut.*


----------



## miss oinky

Thanks Tammy  ^_^


----------



## tammywks

chincac said:


> Great to see these bags in action! Anita so sweet with ChiLam and wow would never guessed that was Christine with that bowl haircut.



I nearly couldn't recognize Christine when I first saw her with this new haircut. And yes, it's good to see they wearing other H bags other than B or K. 



miss oinky said:


> Thanks Tammy  ^_^



Welcome ^_^

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gigi Leung with SB 
Source: Apple Daily HK 04.11.2013


----------



## perlerare

sanmi said:


> *photo and credits: jamie chua
> *
> recent divorcee Jamie owns more Birkin bags than Victoria Beckham, a known Birkin fan. Known for her good dress sense and sophistication, Jamie is deemed as the "darling" of high society.
> Netizens who have seen leaked online  photos of Jamie's walk-in wardrobe have reportedly described the bag  collection as "exaggerating".
> This is because the socialite owns  Birkins in assorted colours of the same size and style. Each Birkin bag  can cost up to $65,000.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387438



Jamie was into Hermes bags long before VB even get her first one.
She buys best seller H bags, but also owns very unique pieces that she has got from  the best reputable resellers. I mean long established ones, who really have the best sources. 
Besides, I think she is not any kind of socialite, She is a wise business woman instead.
I respect her for that...on top of her passion for H bags,


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Speaking of unique pieces JC has this spectacular medor in exotic skin


----------



## Jadeite

Anita looks very down to earth, so different from her younger days. But it's great she doesn't feel the need to succumb to pressure on slimming and beauty like a lot of celebrities.


----------



## sanmi

perlerare said:


> Jamie was into Hermes bags long before VB even get her first one.
> She buys best seller H bags, but also owns very unique pieces that she has got from  the best reputable resellers. I mean long established ones, who really have the best sources.
> Besides, I think she is not any kind of socialite, She is a wise business woman instead.
> I respect her for that...on top of her passion for H bags,


her collection is too huge.. she pairs them with her outfits. different bags for different occasions or outfits.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

iceshiva said:


> Jamie Chua - The Queen of Hermes with her new collections



Love Jamie's new bag.  She looks darling and so young. Can't believe that she has 2 teenager kids.


----------



## meandmylouis

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love Jamie's new bag.  She looks darling and so young. Can't believe that she has 2 teenager kids.



I agree. Love her bags and she looks so fresh in that picture.


----------



## Sienna220

bevyofpurses said:


> speaking of unique pieces jc has this spectacular medor in exotic skin


love this bag!


----------



## tammywks

Angelababy, Hong Kong model turned actress, with Birkin
Source: Apple Daily HK 08.11.2013





Tricia Chen, Edison Chen's elder sister, with Lindy
Source: Apple Daily HK 08.11.2013





Sire Ma, Hong Kong actress, with Lindy
Source: Apple Daily HK 07.11.2013


----------



## TankerToad

tammywks said:


> Angelababy, Hong Kong model turned actress, with Birkin
> Source: Apple Daily HK 08.11.2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tricia Chen, Edison Chen's elder sister, with Lindy
> Source: Apple Daily HK 08.11.2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sire Ma, Hong Kong actress, with Lindy
> Source: Apple Daily HK 07.11.2013


 What size are her lindys? 34?


----------



## tammywks

TankerToad said:


> What size are her lindys? 34?




Sire's L should be in 34cm

Source: Next Magazine & appledaily.com.hk


----------



## crazyforhermess

Thanks for all the pics..didnt realise so many TVB artistes are into H bags, especially Aimee hopefully she wont turned into another Mrs Eason Chan because I like her



tammywks said:


> Sire's L should be in 34cm


----------



## Fox B

Taiwan Singer/ Host
Pauline Lan




















xoxo


----------



## tammywks

Kelly Lin, Taiwanese actress
Credit: Apple Daily 12.11.2013


----------



## jeanhsiung

tammywks said:


> Kelly Lin, Taiwanese actress
> Credit: Apple Daily 12.11.2013



Kelly Lin is 6-month pregnant in that photo, unbelievable!


----------



## sanmi

Kelly don't looks like she's 6months pregnant already. Wow, her bag is nice.


----------



## iceshiva

Fox B said:


> Taiwan Singer/ Host
> Pauline Lan
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393783
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393784
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393785
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393786
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393787
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393788
> 
> 
> xoxo
> 
> View attachment 2393789




love it


----------



## Jadeite

What is Pauline doing with all her bags on a show? Is she showing off her collection?


----------



## Halothane

Jadeite said:


> What is Pauline doing with all her bags on a show? Is she showing off her collection?


Not showing off. She brought them to her show as her show talks about every woman topic including cosmetics, love affairs and fashion. 
I adore her as she is one of the very few artists who admit having plastic job on her face.


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: Sudden Weekly

Emily Lam


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: East Weekly

Qinnie Chen


----------



## tammywks

crazyforhermess said:


> Thanks for all the pics..didnt realise so many TVB artistes are into H bags, especially Aimee hopefully she wont turned into another Mrs Eason Chan because I like her



I like Aimee too. Don't think she will be another Hilary Tsui as their personalities seem different, right?  

Aimee with GP and twilly
Source: Apple Daily HK 17.11.2013


----------



## Happy Luppy

*Sian Xiao*


----------



## Happy Luppy

*Sian Xiao*


----------



## sanmi

Happy Luppy said:


> *Sian Xiao*



All her bags are so nice.


----------



## Happy Luppy

*Nila Ma*


----------



## Creammia

Here's a closer view with diamonds


----------



## Creammia

Here's another pic from her collection


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

Happy Luppy said:


> *Aki Liu*


What a gorgeous way to decorate the croc birkin! With VCA Alhambra long! Never thought about that combination. Splendid!!!!


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

Creammia said:


> Here's another pic from her collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404103


Wow! What chain is this? Nice


----------



## Rachelle

Xu Dong Dong


----------



## crazyforhermess

tammywks said:


> I like Aimee too. Don't think she will be another Hilary Tsui as their personalities seem different, right?
> 
> Aimee with GP and twilly
> Source: Apple Daily HK 17.11.2013


----------



## Arielle84

LUVCC.Hermes.LV said:


> Wow! What chain is this? Nice


 
chromehearts


----------



## purseprincess32

Thanks for sharing those great pics everyone !


----------



## TankerToad

Rachelle said:


> Xu Dong Dong



These gals are so darn cute!!


----------



## alterego

Rachelle said:


> Xu Dong Dong


I love how carefree this photo looks. This is how to carry a Birkin.


----------



## audreylita

Rachelle said:


> Xu Dong Dong



That plastic over her skirt reminds me of the plastic cover my mom used to have on our couch.


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> That plastic over her skirt reminds me of the plastic cover my mom used to have on our couch.



All she is missing is a doily.  Good skirt to wear when wearing white and going out to eat messy BBQ.


----------



## thyme

audreylita said:


> That plastic over her skirt reminds me of the plastic cover my mom used to have on our couch.



 yup!! can't be comfortable when sitting down?! am not a fan of the arlequin but she carries it well..looks good!


----------



## afsweet

the plastic skirt actually reminds me of the rain covers you receive with H bags lol


----------



## prettychic

audreylita said:


> That plastic over her skirt reminds me of the plastic cover my mom used to have on our couch.



My mom also had that and so did everyone when I grew up...long time ago, hahaha.


----------



## mustangsammy

The Pootsville Times


----------



## Millicat

That's quite a photograph album !
The picture of the womans breasts was quite a shock, ugh ! And yeah, I did realise it was a 'funny'.


----------



## perlerare

mustangsammy said:


> The Pootsville Times



Interesting, beauftiful, some are even breathtaking...pictures ! Of course the LA serie is my favorite.


----------



## mistikat

This thread has again had posts deleted with pics of fake bags and comments on same. 

Asking again for people not to please report posts with fakes in them, instead of having lengthy discussions about the fakes....

Thank you.


----------



## mustangsammy

Millicat said:


> That's quite a photograph album !
> The picture of the womans breasts was quite a shock, ugh ! And yeah, I did realise it was a 'funny'.





perlerare said:


> Interesting, beauftiful, some are even breathtaking...pictures ! Of course the LA serie is my favorite.



I enjoy following Pootsville. The photography is fun, a little risqué but it's the occasional Hermes eye candy that keeps me coming back for more


----------



## quaintrelle

Rachelle said:


> Xu Dong Dong



The H looks so young and fresh with these ladies...


----------



## Rachelle

Pace Wu





From Apple Daily via Weibo


----------



## Rachelle

Rain Lee




At next magazine, Hong Kong


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

mustangsammy said:


> The Pootsville Times


Loving the CC Boy mini with H combo.


----------



## Halothane

LUVCC.Hermes.LV said:


> Loving the CC Boy mini with H combo.


It is not a mini boy, it is an iPhone case not from Chanel.


----------



## ninunani

Happy Luppy said:


> *Sian Xiao*



Gorgeous collection ...

Any idea who she is???


----------



## Rachelle

Chan Hoi Wan w/ 'penguin' croc Kelly




At Next magazine, Hong Kong


----------



## Rachelle

Same source as above


----------



## Rachelle

(same source)
Mrs. Lee, actress Rain Lee's mother, w/ a Hermes shawl


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

That little thing is a phone case? Fooled me. 



Halothane said:


> It is not a mini boy, it is an iPhone case not from Chanel.


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

LUVCC.Hermes.LV said:


> That little thing is a phone case? Fooled me.


... not even a Chanel.


----------



## CookyMonster

from her ig, Aum Patchrapa with family & friends


----------



## CookyMonster

uber cool Araya Hargate


----------



## Donya Aurora

The beautiful Filipina actresses Gretchen with her croc b from her IG. She such an elegant woman.


----------



## tammywks

Chan Hoi Wan and Joseph Lau
Apple Daily HK 03.12.2013


----------



## cr1stalangel

tammywks said:


> Chan Hoi Wan and Joseph Lau
> Apple Daily HK 03.12.2013



Very sweet pictures of them and even awwww out loud, but I must say, my next (not so good) thought afterwards was that they look like father and daughter.


----------



## loves

tammywks said:


> Chan Hoi Wan and Joseph Lau
> Apple Daily HK 03.12.2013



she's looking prettier these days. good for her! always love her bags


----------



## tammywks

Mandy Cho, former Miss Hong Kong
Credit: Apple Daily HK 06.12.2013


----------



## tammywks

cr1stalangel said:


> Very sweet pictures of them and even awwww out loud, but I must say, my next (not so good) thought afterwards was that they look like father and daughter.





loves said:


> she's looking prettier these days. good for her! always love her bags



I feel the same way.


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Chan, former Miss Hong Kong
Credit: Apple Daily Hong Kong 08.12.2013


----------



## Rachelle

Credit: At Next magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 1239

Actress Anita Yuen was caught off guard as a paparazzo snapped a pic of her without makeup.


----------



## Rachelle

Same source as above

Mr. Lau & Chan Hoi Wan


----------



## Rachelle

One more


----------



## Rachelle

Same source

Macau socialite Laurinda Ho with pop singer bf Kenji Wu


----------



## Jadeite

Ms Chan looks nice dressed up.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rachelle said:


> One more



This is the best photo that I've seen of the couple.


----------



## CookyMonster

Not sure if these have been posted - ABL, son & friends


----------



## Rachelle

At Next magazine, Hong Kong, iss.1239

Laura Lee


----------



## Rachelle

Face magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 342

Sabrina Ho


----------



## Princess D

Rachelle said:


> At Next magazine, Hong Kong, iss.1239
> 
> Laura Lee


 
Oh.. one of the characters in the Sire Ma saga.... LOL
Nice red kelly!


----------



## tammywks

Elaine Jin and Rosamund Kwan@Apple Daily HK 12.12.2013




Rosamund Kwan@Apple Daily HK 06.12.2013


----------



## CookyMonster

Joey! I &#10084;&#65039; his large gp


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Elaine Jin and Rosamund Kwan@Apple Daily HK 12.12.2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosamund Kwan@Apple Daily HK 06.12.2013



Nice photo.  The Kelly looks like a 28cm Ultraviolet ?


----------



## alterego

CookyMonster said:


> Joey! I &#10084;&#65039; his large gp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2428578


I love shots like this.


----------



## CookyMonster

Treechada (heroine in The White Storm), N. Na Nagara


----------



## CookyMonster

More of Treechada &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Hermes Tiffany

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


Impossible to resist any Hermes, not to mention this gorgeous Birkin


----------



## tammywks

Anita Yuen
Source: Oriental Daily 13.12.2013


----------



## tammywks

chkpfbeliever said:


> Nice photo.  The Kelly looks like a 28cm Ultraviolet ?



Can't really tell from the photos. Does the K also look like a 25cm Amethyst?


----------



## mlpc

Youngest sister of Philippines President Benigno Aquino, Kris Aquino
Courtesy of her Instagram @krisaquino214


----------



## mlpc

Filipino actress Kim Chiu in Japan


----------



## CookyMonster

Joey, Au Skulthai


----------



## Jadeite

Really enjoy Ms Skuthai's style. She's great!


----------



## Anfang

Totally agree, *Jadeite*! Mrs Skulthai ROCKS !!! I love all and every outfit she wears, let alone her wonderful bags! Chapeau bas, Mrs. Skulthai!


----------



## Flip88

Jamie Chau in a Fendi mink and H, from her IG


----------



## Flip88

Jamie Chau, credit her IG account.

Her sneakers are Louboutin and her mink Fendi.


----------



## CookyMonster

More of Au Skulthai, with ABL & son


----------



## Anfang

CookyMonster said:


> More of Au Skulthai, with ABL & son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430841
> View attachment 2430844
> View attachment 2430845
> View attachment 2430847
> View attachment 2430848
> View attachment 2430852


Thank you for sharing these great pics !!


----------



## CookyMonster

Anfang said:


> Thank you for sharing these great pics !!



You're most welcome Anfang, glad you enjoyed the pics


----------



## Anfang

CookyMonster said:


> You're most welcome Anfang, glad you enjoyed the pics


*CookyMonster*, I adore these pics! I'm Mrs Au Skulthai addict! She definitely has her own edgy style I love!


----------



## loves

Anfang said:


> *CookyMonster*, I adore these pics! I'm Mrs Au Skulthai addict! She definitely has her own edgy style I love!



ita. i want to be her when i grow up


----------



## Flip88

Jamie Chua, Seoul,  H bag and boots. Looking amazing I think.

Credit her IG account.


----------



## jsjjss

Pace Wu

Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan


----------



## Jadeite

i see ABL! but Ms Skulthai steals the show.


----------



## Anfang

Jadeite said:


> i see ABL! but Ms Skulthai steals the show.


Isn't she totally stunning, *Jadeite*?? Even the Himalaya B I don't love at all looks great when she carries it! She has this innate sense of style, to me!


----------



## purplepoodles

Ms Skulthai can't foot wrong IMO. Every outfit I've see posted here is a cool fashion statement


----------



## gwentan

Ms Reiko from style and life Tokyo.


----------



## tammywks

Stephy Tang, HK actress/singer
Credit: Apple Daily HK 16.12.2013


----------



## Jadeite

I like that Stephy jazzed up a simple outfit with a cool coat.


----------



## Jadeite

Anfang said:


> Isn't she totally stunning, *Jadeite*?? Even the Himalaya B I don't love at all looks great when she carries it! She has this innate sense of style, to me!







purplepoodles said:


> Ms Skulthai can't foot wrong IMO. Every outfit I've see posted here is a cool fashion statement




Absolutely. ABL stands for moneyed elegance but Ms Skulthai wears fashion, she doesn't let fashion wear her.


----------



## DizzyFairy

tammywks said:


> Stephy Tang, HK actress/singer
> Credit: Apple Daily HK 16.12.2013



Her face looks diff....


----------



## peggioka

Thanks a lot!  Love Madam Skulthai's style!


CookyMonster said:


> Joey, Au Skulthai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430721
> View attachment 2430723
> View attachment 2430724
> View attachment 2430725
> View attachment 2430726
> View attachment 2430727


----------



## Flip88

Patxotic, credit her IG account.


----------



## CookyMonster

peggioka said:


> Thanks a lot!  Love Madam Skulthai's style!



You're most welcome


----------



## tammywks

DizzyFairy said:


> Her face looks diff....



Agreed. I nearly can't recognize her...


----------



## tammywks

From Anita Yuen's weibo 17.12.2013

How sweet Chilam Cheung is to Anita.


----------



## luckylove

Gorgeous bracelet!! I wonder what the note says...


----------



## pretty99

luckylove said:


> Gorgeous bracelet!! I wonder what the note says...



Her husband just received the most popular TV actor award in HK, and the wife gets to celebrate!!


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> From Anita Yuen's weibo 17.12.2013
> 
> How sweet Chilam Cheung is to Anita.



awww..lucky Anita..


----------



## Kimber7

Flip88 said:


> Patxotic, credit her IG account.



That bag is just to die for


----------



## tammywks

luckylove said:


> Gorgeous bracelet!! I wonder what the note says...





pretty99 said:


> Her husband just received the most popular TV actor award in HK, and the wife gets to celebrate!!



Actually Anita made a bet with her husband Chilam that she bet he would lose Best Actor at the TVB Anniversary Awards. If he lost, he would buy her a H Kelly bracelet with diamonds; if he won, she would buy him meals for 3 months. Though he only won Popular Actor last night, the truth was he already bought her the bracelet no matter won or lost and gifted her right after the awards ceremony. How lovely couple they are!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Flip88 said:


> Patxotic, credit her IG account.



What a beautiful bag.


----------



## tammywks

Chilam Cheung and the orange box


----------



## cotonblanc

Monlacha Skulthai via her instagram, au_skulthai​


----------



## luckylove

tammywks said:


> Actually Anita made a bet with her husband Chilam that she bet he would lose Best Actor at the TVB Anniversary Awards. If he lost, he would buy her a H Kelly bracelet with diamonds; if he won, she would buy him meals for 3 months. Though he only won Popular Actor last night, the truth was he already bought her the bracelet no matter won or lost and gifted her right after the awards ceremony. How lovely couple they are!



Great story! Thanks for clueing me in!


----------



## peggioka

Thanks a lot for the pics! 



cotonblanc said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Monlacha Skulthai via her instagram, au_skulthai​


----------



## JunWoo

Rachelle said:


> Credit: At Next magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 1239
> 
> Actress Anita Yuen was caught off guard as a paparazzo snapped a pic of her without makeup.


Found this lindy in Takashimaya Osaka. Its absolutely stunning and its on display for everyone. But the colour is in raisin.


----------



## Jadeite

tammywks said:


> Actually Anita made a bet with her husband Chilam that she bet he would lose Best Actor at the TVB Anniversary Awards. If he lost, he would buy her a H Kelly bracelet with diamonds; if he won, she would buy him meals for 3 months. Though he only won Popular Actor last night, the truth was he already bought her the bracelet no matter won or lost and gifted her right after the awards ceremony. How lovely couple they are!



strange she would bet against her husband, but it seems he's really sweet to indulge her anyway.


----------



## tammywks

Jadeite said:


> strange she would bet against her husband, but it seems he's really sweet to indulge her anyway.



Guess it's because Anita knows the rule of the game very well.


----------



## tammywks

JunWoo said:


> Found this lindy in Takashimaya Osaka. Its absolutely stunning and its on display for everyone. But the colour is in raisin.




According to Anita's Weibo on 3rd Nov, she seemed to hint that the croc Lindy was a gift from Christine Ng.


----------



## maesies

What a sweet husband!! I would love to have a husband like that!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> According to Anita's Weibo on 3rd Nov, she seemed to hint that the croc Lindy was a gift from Christine Ng.



Reading from Anita's quote, it sounds like her friend was willing to let go of the bag that she bought earlier but it surely wasn't a gift.


----------



## Halothane

chkpfbeliever said:


> Reading from Anita's quote, it sounds like her friend was willing to let go of the bag that she bought earlier but it surely wasn't a gift.


Agree!


----------



## Rachelle

At Next magazine, Hong Kong

In Hong Kong,


----------



## Rachelle

Another look


----------



## Rachelle

Face magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 343

Fiona Braidwood


----------



## Kimber7

Flawless Nong Poy in Hong Kong yesterday


----------



## StephanieChow

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


This is so pwettyy!!


----------



## Rachelle

Kimber7 said:


> Flawless Nong Poy in Hong Kong yesterday



She's pretty n appeared more feminine than I do, lol


----------



## Rachelle

On.cc

Yang Xiaojuan with actor hubby Ray Liu


----------



## Rachelle

At next magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 1241

Alice Ho


----------



## purplepoodles

Cool couple! Love their laid back style. 


Rachelle said:


> On.cc
> 
> 
> 
> Yang Xiaojuan with actor hubby Ray Liu


----------



## Everlong

Rachelle said:


> She's pretty n appeared more feminine than I do, lol



i had to google her name after that comment since i am not familiar. WOW!


----------



## CookyMonster

Au Skulthai, ABL & son in holiday colours. Notice ABL in minimal hair & makeup, plus ABL boy's new look.


----------



## Rachelle

Rachelle said:


> On.cc
> 
> Yang Xiaojuan with actor hubby Ray Liu



Typo. Should be Ray *LUI*



Everlong said:


> i had to google her name after that comment since i am not familiar. WOW!



Such a brave girl. It takes enormous amount of courage for the decision making and the pain that follows.


----------



## Kimber7

Rachelle said:


> Typo. Should be Ray *LUI*
> 
> 
> 
> Such a brave girl. It takes enormous amount of courage for the decision making and the pain that follows.


She is very brave indeed (: She also has a killer Hermes collection!


----------



## Jadeite

CookyMonster said:


> Au Skulthai, ABL & son in holiday colours. Notice ABL in minimal hair & makeup, plus ABL boy's new look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437333
> View attachment 2437335
> View attachment 2437336




ABL with straight hair and those sunnies... She looks adorable!


----------



## CookyMonster

Indeed Jadeite, this is a rare sight.

Au Skulthai before departing for London, ABL with son & his designer bags Xmas tree.


----------



## Poooop

Oh My Gggggggg.......the tree.......


----------



## Perfect Day

That tree......... &#9829;


----------



## CanadianGal

OMG wouldn't the branches scratch the bags?


----------



## alterego

CookyMonster said:


> Indeed Jadeite, this is a rare sight.
> 
> Au Skulthai before departing for London, ABL with son & his designer bags Xmas tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2438734
> View attachment 2438735
> View attachment 2438736


Only a true bag lover would create such a lovely tree like this.


----------



## CookyMonster

Treechada, Au Skulthai in London, Joey & Dunkphunkorn in Japan. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Halothane

Who is the guy with croc shoulder birkin on the 5th photo? I saw him a few times in different H stores in japan and finally he got a black 30b with a friend.


----------



## CookyMonster

Halothane that's Dunk Phunkorn Boonyajinda, a Thai recording artist & founder of a record label.


----------



## dolphingirl

This gentleman has some really nice bags.


----------



## Miss Al

What's the bag in the 5th pic? Looks v nice... Is it a toolbox?


----------



## CookyMonster

Yes it's a toolbox Miss Al. Looks like a 34cm mykonos but I am not sure.


----------



## Halothane

CookyMonster said:


> Halothane that's Dunk Phunkorn Boonyajinda, a Thai recording artist & founder of a record label.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441455
> View attachment 2441456
> View attachment 2441457
> View attachment 2441458
> View attachment 2441459


Thanks for the info. He scored a birkin at the same time as me in the same shop. He looks better in photos, btw.


----------



## peggioka

what a pretty croc shoulder birkin!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Flip88 said:


> Patxotic, credit her IG account.


Um she looks a bit..


tammywks said:


> From Anita Yuen's weibo 17.12.2013
> 
> How sweet Chilam Cheung is to Anita.



 totally sweet



Kimber7 said:


> Flawless Nong Poy in Hong Kong yesterday



 Yea she is definitely gorgeous.



CookyMonster said:


> Indeed Jadeite, this is a rare sight.
> 
> Au Skulthai before departing for London, ABL with son & his designer bags Xmas tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2438734
> View attachment 2438735
> View attachment 2438736



Woot - long live Astro lady

And omg that tree...



CookyMonster said:


> Halothane that's Dunk Phunkorn Boonyajinda, a Thai recording artist & founder of a record label.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441455
> View attachment 2441456
> View attachment 2441457
> View attachment 2441458
> View attachment 2441459



I would so swipe this JPG.


----------



## alterego

CookyMonster said:


> Halothane that's Dunk Phunkorn Boonyajinda, a Thai recording artist & founder of a record label.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441455
> View attachment 2441456
> View attachment 2441457
> View attachment 2441458
> View attachment 2441459


How fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## citybabe

Ok... this is my first time on this thread and WOW... 
I will no longer be bored at work!


----------



## tammywks

Apple Daily HK 29.12.2013

Fish Leong




Jade Lau and her father Joseph Lau


----------



## sanmi

Nice to see fish Leong bag.


----------



## twinkle2

Yoshihiro Akiyama aka Choo Seung Hoon (MMA fighter) in 'The Return of Superman' (KBS World) with his daughter.


----------



## Hermes Tiffany

CookyMonster said:


> Indeed Jadeite, this is a rare sight.
> 
> Au Skulthai before departing for London, ABL with son & his designer bags Xmas tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2438734
> View attachment 2438735
> View attachment 2438736


The tree,


----------



## CookyMonster

Chompoo Araya Hargate, Au Skulthai & daughter, ABL & son.
Happy New Year everyone & have a great start to 2014! Cheers


----------



## CookyMonster

Papuean C. Skulthai


----------



## tammywks

Pace Wu
Weibo 27.12.2013


----------



## eagle1002us

cotonblanc said:


> Monlacha Skulthai via her instagram, au_skulthai​



                              That green outfit is TDF.  Mixing military vibes with floral--I never would have thought of it but it's so cool.


----------



## Anfang

*CookyMonster*, once more, thank you for sharing Mrs Au Skulthai's pics! Always a pleasure !!


----------



## CookyMonster

Anfang said:


> *CookyMonster*, once more, thank you for sharing Mrs Au Skulthai's pics! Always a pleasure !!



You're most welcome Anfang, Happy New Year!!


----------



## Anfang

CookyMonster said:


> You're most welcome Anfang, Happy New Year!!


Happy New Year to you too, my dear, and thank you so much for your posts!


----------



## Poooop

Wow! Count the keys on ABLs bag! How many colors they both have! I m sure they have much more! But it's a brilliant idea to match the red birkin. Nice!


----------



## sofffff_

Tried to post a few pictures but failed. Someone guide me how to post pictures here!


----------



## sofffff_

S


----------



## tammywks

Apple Daily HK 02.01.2014

Chan Hoi Wan


----------



## audreylita

sofffff_ said:


> Tried to post a few pictures but failed. Someone guide me how to post pictures here!



http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## tammywks

Apple Daily HK 3.1.2014
Chan Hoi Wan




Photos taken on 28.12.2013 by Apple Daily and Next Magazine
Chan Hoi Wan








Photos taken on 22.12.2013 by Apple Daily and Next Magazine

Chan Hoi Wan







Chan Hoi Wan's mom




Jade Lau




Joseph Lau's mom and sister


----------



## starstarz

tammywks said:


> Apple Daily HK 3.1.2014
> Chan Hoi Wan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos taken on 28.12.2013 by Apple Daily and Next Magazine
> Chan Hoi Wan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos taken on 22.12.2013 by Apple Daily and Next Magazine
> 
> Chan Hoi Wan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chan Hoi Wan's mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jade Lau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Lau's mom and sister


 
If the red Birkin is a B40? the strap looks super long!


----------



## tammywks

starstarz said:


> If the red Birkin is a B40? the strap looks super long!



It's Long Birkin 45.


----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## Kimber7

Chan Hoi Wan pulls off that large birkin well for a petite woman.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kimber7 said:


> Chan Hoi Wan pulls off that large birkin well for a petite woman.



Must be heavy on her shoulder though.


----------



## Celia_Hish

tammywks said:


> Apple Daily HK 29.12.2013
> 
> Fish Leong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jade Lau and her father Joseph Lau



Congrats to Fish's pregnancy...she's has been trying...seldom see her with H bag, lovely bag!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rachelle said:


> She's pretty n appeared more feminine than I do, lol



Wow....really looks more feminine than me too...lol


----------



## Celia_Hish

*Stephanie Er's *constance elan, lovely


----------



## Celia_Hish

One more pic....*Stephanie Er's* constance pink élan


----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## MapleLuxe

I mean seriously BEST THREAD EVER! I have just had major outfit inspiration!!


----------



## hb925

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 2450122
> View attachment 2450123
> View attachment 2450124



Does anyone know what size Lindy she's carrying? Thanks!


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> Must be heavy on her shoulder though.



doubt she walks far


----------



## cr1stalangel

cj0617 said:


> Does anyone know what size Lindy she's carrying? Thanks!



Guessing a 34.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

cj0617 said:


> Does anyone know what size Lindy she's carrying? Thanks!




30 i think &#12290;she is tiny,the bag doesn't look too big.


----------



## castiel

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 2450122
> View attachment 2450123
> View attachment 2450124



I really don't like Mi Yang


----------



## pie

sanmi said:


> *photo and credits: jamie chua
> *
> recent divorcee Jamie owns more Birkin bags than Victoria Beckham, a known Birkin fan. Known for her* good dress sense and sophistication*, Jamie is deemed as the "darling" of high society.
> Netizens who have seen leaked online  photos of Jamie's walk-in wardrobe have reportedly described the bag  collection as "exaggerating".
> This is because the socialite owns  Birkins in assorted colours of the same size and style. Each Birkin bag  can cost up to $65,000.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387438





I must be the only person in the world who does not think Jamie Chua is attractive, well dressed or sophisticated.  She looks like she dresses to whatever the trend is- whether or not it suits her.  She's a woman "of a certain age" who is trying to be the oldest teenager in the room.  I am not being a hater and I am not opposed to the "flaunt" style that is so prevalent nowadays.  Just something about Jamie Chua's look and style that makes me cringe every time I see a picture of her.


----------



## edwinjoseph84

Post brunch in San Diego with my HAC45 Togo with GWH! 
(I'm Asian so I guess that counts? LOL)


----------



## crazyforhermess

NICE post!




edwinjoseph84 said:


> Post brunch in San Diego with my HAC45 Togo with GWH!
> (I'm Asian so I guess that counts? LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451815


----------



## crazyforhermess

No you are wrong. Believe me. 




pie said:


> *I must be the only person in the world who does not think Jamie Chua is attractive, well dressed or sophisticated*.  She looks like she dresses to whatever the trend is- whether or not it suits her.  She's a woman "of a certain age" who is trying to be the oldest teenager in the room.  I am not being a hater and I am not opposed to the "flaunt" style that is so prevalent nowadays.  Just something about Jamie Chua's look and style that makes me cringe every time I see a picture of her.


----------



## pairin

crazyforhermess said:


> No you are wrong. Believe me.




I also think she is not attractive ( shoot me).


----------



## Kimber7

edwinjoseph84 said:


> post brunch in san diego with my hac45 togo with gwh!
> (i'm asian so i guess that counts? Lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451815



FAB!!!


----------



## edwinjoseph84

Kimber7 said:


> FAB!!!


Thanks Kimber7!!!  SO kind of you!!!


----------



## edwinjoseph84

crazyforhermess said:


> NICE post!


Thank you crazyforhermes!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

edwinjoseph84 said:


> Post brunch in San Diego with my HAC45 Togo with GWH!
> (I'm Asian so I guess that counts? LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451815



Lovely HAC !!


----------



## chicinthecity777

pie said:


> I must be the only person in the world who does not think Jamie Chua is attractive, well dressed or sophisticated. She looks like she dresses to whatever the trend is- whether or not it suits her. She's *a woman "of a certain age" who is trying to be the oldest teenager in the room.* I am not being a hater and I am not opposed to the "flaunt" style that is so prevalent nowadays. Just something about *Jamie Chua's look and style that makes me cringe every time I see a picture of her*.


 
Couldn't agree more!


----------



## CookyMonster

super cute Koi Chayathip


----------



## Anfang

edwinjoseph84 said:


> Post brunch in San Diego with my HAC45 Togo with GWH!
> (I'm Asian so I guess that counts? LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451815


Perfect !!!


----------



## Freeze

I cant' help but notice how dry her hands are.....contrast to her smooth and flawless face.....

Well, that's why people said women are worse critics of our own kind....


----------



## sabgianna

Freeze said:


> I cant' help but notice how dry her hands are.....contrast to her smooth and flawless face.....
> 
> Well, that's why people said women are worse critics of our own kind....


That sadly happens also to my hands when I visit Europe for some reason. I always need to bring hand lotion with me. Does anyone know what the color is of Koi's beige Lizzi pochette?


----------



## blythediva

CookyMonster said:


> super cute Koi Chayathip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452256
> View attachment 2452257
> View attachment 2452258
> View attachment 2452259



pretty!


----------



## blythediva

CookyMonster said:


> super cute Koi Chayathip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452256
> View attachment 2452257
> View attachment 2452258
> View attachment 2452259





Freeze said:


> I cant' help but notice how dry her hands are.....contrast to her smooth and flawless face.....
> 
> Well, that's why people said women are worse critics of our own kind....



Haha, that's exactly what I noticed too.  Is she old?


----------



## doves75

sabgianna said:


> That sadly happens also to my hands when I visit Europe for some reason. I always need to bring hand lotion with me. Does anyone know what the color is of Koi's beige Lizzi pochette?




Hi sabgianna.... I think it's called Ficelle( not sure if I spell it right) &#128522;


----------



## sabgianna

doves75 said:


> Hi sabgianna.... I think it's called Ficelle( not sure if I spell it right) &#128522;



Thank you doves75. I always thought Ficelle is lighter. It's beautiful.


----------



## sofffff_

Credits to @kanelk_k's instagram


----------



## tdub3939

Ahhh!! This thread has officially taken over my life.  I went through all 181 pages...
All of their bags are TDF!!!


----------



## jsjjss

Credit: Apple daily


----------



## CanadianGal

I'm just curious. Does Mr Lau tell all his gf's that in order to be with him they have to carry Hermes? I don't see any of these ladies branch out to anything else. Do they all willingly just carry nothing else? Don't get me wrong. I love Hermes but there are days I do want to carry something else.


----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## cr1stalangel

tdub3939 said:


> Ahhh!! This thread has officially taken over my life.  I went through all 181 pages...
> All of their bags are TDF!!!



Lol. Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Kimber7

Treechada Casual Chic


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kimber7 said:


> Treechada Casual Chic



I think that she is the prettiest Asian gals on this thread.  Love her style.


----------



## QTbebe

Kimber7 said:


> Treechada Casual Chic



She has just officially made me fall in love with the lindy all over again!


----------



## lil_fashionista

sofffff_ said:


> Credits to @kanelk_k's instagram



I love his Mom and how she dresses!



CanadianGal said:


> I'm just curious. Does Mr Lau tell all his gf's that in order to be with him they have to carry Hermes? I don't see any of these ladies branch out to anything else. Do they all willingly just carry nothing else? Don't get me wrong. I love Hermes but there are days I do want to carry something else.



I believe Mr Lau buys Hermes for his significant others so that is what they carry.  This used to be a topic of much discussion on the forum.


----------



## CanadianGal

I'm thinking SAs in Hong Kong have Mr. Lau's cc on file and just regularly send bags to his house for his women and female family members. Even his mother and sister carry nothing but H.


----------



## starstarz

CanadianGal said:


> I'm thinking SAs in Hong Kong have Mr. Lau's cc on file and just regularly send bags to his house for his women and female family members. Even his mother and sister carry nothing but H.


 
seems Mr Lau only shops at Paris FSH


----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## CanadianGal

starstarz said:


> seems Mr Lau only shops at Paris FSH



Lol maybe they get shipped to Hong Kong in Mr. Lau's private jet on a regular basis.


----------



## doves75

CanadianGal said:


> I'm thinking SAs in Hong Kong have Mr. Lau's cc on file and just regularly send bags to his house for his women and female family members. Even his mother and sister carry nothing but H.




Just out of curiosity....who is Mr. Lau @CanadianGal?? I bet he's super rich that I know for sure )


----------



## CookyMonster

Kalamare, tv host & writer in Thailand


----------



## Kimber7

Treechada


----------



## CanadianGal

doves75 said:


> Just out of curiosity....who is Mr. Lau @CanadianGal?? I bet he's super rich that I know for sure )



He's a billionaire business man from Hong Kong. I think his business is mostly real estate. I knew of him when I was working in hk many years ago.


----------



## doves75

CanadianGal said:


> He's a billionaire business man from Hong Kong. I think his business is mostly real estate. I knew of him when I was working in hk many years ago.




Wow...no wonder....as a billionaire hermes goodies costs like change ))  I can only wish.....does he need more son?? I will be happy to be adopted by him ... LoL


----------



## CanadianGal

doves75 said:


> Wow...no wonder....as a billionaire hermes goodies costs like change ))  I can only wish.....does he need more son?? I will be happy to be adopted by him ... LoL



Lol I think you'd have a better chance if you were hot female and 22 years old!


----------



## doves75

CanadianGal said:


> Lol I think you'd have a better chance if you were hot female and 22 years old!




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; I think so too...but one can only try and hope &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;.


----------



## jsjjss

Angelababy 

Credit: Apple Daily


----------



## chicinthecity777

jsjjss said:


> Angelababy
> 
> Credit: Apple Daily
> 
> View attachment 2462817
> View attachment 2462818


 
Not feeling the outfit with this bag...


----------



## ghoztz

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Not feeling the outfit with this bag...


Agree!!


----------



## make_4_money

ghoztz said:


> Agree!!



+3, she definatly need an supervisor for her styling


----------



## perlerare

Quite frankly, I think the shoes are a bit off, but not he bag...at all. 
Thank God we are all different !


----------



## newmommy_va

LOL. I've done that too!! 



tdub3939 said:


> Ahhh!! This thread has officially taken over my life.  I went through all 181 pages...
> All of their bags are TDF!!!


----------



## Prague09

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Not feeling the outfit with this bag...


 
200% agree


----------



## Rachelle

Janice Lee


----------



## Rachelle

A closer look


----------



## Rachelle

Wildlife sighting (snapped by paparazzi while stalking Hong Kong actor Tony Leung & wife)


----------



## Rachelle

Wildlife sighting (snapped by paparazzi while stalking Hong Kong actor Tony Leung & wife)


----------



## Rachelle

Janice Lee


A closer look




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## audreylita

Rachelle said:


> Janice Lee
> View attachment 2470317
> 
> A closer look
> View attachment 2470322
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



OK I give up.  What's sticking up off her glasses?


----------



## tammywks

audreylita said:


> OK I give up.  What's sticking up off her glasses?



This pair of Mickey Mouse-like sunglasses is co-designed by Jeremy Scott and Linda Farrow. Lady Gaga also wore it in her MV "Paparazzi".


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> OK I give up.  What's sticking up off her glasses?



  I love the way you asked that question...


----------



## Honeybebe

Rachelle said:


> Credit: At Next magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 1239
> 
> 
> 
> Actress Anita Yuen was caught off guard as a paparazzo snapped a pic of her without makeup.




What size is this croc lindy? It looks like a 34? Thought croc lindy only comes in 26 and 30?


----------



## syjentang

Rachelle said:


> Janice Lee
> View attachment 2470317
> 
> A closer look
> View attachment 2470322
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Funny Sunglasses...


----------



## tammywks

Suki Chui Suk Man
Credit: Apple Daily HK 23.01.2014


----------



## miss oinky

Hey Tammy, is that Rose Dragee ?  Nice, thx for posting.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Rachelle said:


> Janice Lee
> View attachment 2470317
> 
> A closer look
> View attachment 2470322
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Very pretty.. you don't see lizard often.


----------



## tammywks

miss oinky said:


> Hey Tammy, is that Rose Dragee ?  Nice, thx for posting.



Not sure. Can't really tell from the pics. But her B does look like Rose Dragee.


----------



## tammywks

From Fish Leong's Weibo@21.12.2013




From Pace Wu's Weibo@01.01.2014


----------



## stargliss

Is this a size 30 or 34?





tammywks said:


> Marie Zhuge
> Source: Apple Daily HK 2nd July 2013


----------



## Honeybebe

34.


----------



## nitnot

CookyMonster said:


> super cute Koi Chayathip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452256
> View attachment 2452257
> View attachment 2452258
> View attachment 2452259


Prettyyy...


----------



## make_4_money

Here is a pic of Li Na who just won the Austrilian Tennis Open.


----------



## Rachelle

make_4_money said:


> Here is a pic of Li Na who just won the Austrilian Tennis Open.



Wow~ Congrats! 
Love how firm that B is. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Suzie

make_4_money said:


> Here is a pic of Li Na who just won the Austrilian Tennis Open.



I have always admired he and now I love her even more, she looks so cool.


----------



## chicinthecity777

make_4_money said:


> Here is a pic of Li Na who just won the Austrilian Tennis Open.



She did really well!


----------



## doves75

make_4_money said:


> Here is a pic of Li Na who just won the Austrilian Tennis Open.




Wow....love it ...she is full with confidence!! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Gixxer

make_4_money said:


> Here is a pic of Li Na who just won the Austrilian Tennis Open.



Great game, most hilarious winners speech I've ever heard, and now this B! Awesome.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

make_4_money said:


> Here is a pic of Li Na who just won the Austrilian Tennis Open.



She looks so cool with that B.


----------



## CanadianGal

Love the pic of Li Na (shouldn't it be really Na Li???). How refreshing!


----------



## Poooop

I think hermes just won another trophy! Most of the champions carry her


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Love her victory speech from the Australian open! Her B is the icing of the cake.


----------



## tammywks

make_4_money said:


> Here is a pic of Li Na who just won the Austrilian Tennis Open.



Nice pic. Glad to see her carrying a B. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jsjjss

Another picture of Li Na with her B


----------



## tammywks

Michele Reis with Constance
Weibo 30.01.2014





Angelababy with shiny croc B
Apple Daily HK 31.01.2014


----------



## jsjjss

Terri Kwan from her weibo


----------



## jsjjss

Terri Kwan from her weibo

View attachment 2484454


----------



## chicinthecity777

tammywks said:


> Michele Reis with Constance
> Weibo 30.01.2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelababy with shiny croc B
> Apple Daily HK 31.01.2014



Ouch! I'd hate to sit down with that belt! 

And can someone tell me why they have a zoom-in on the back of her ear/head in the 2nd photo?


----------



## chicinthecity777

jsjjss said:


> Another picture of Li Na with her B
> 
> View attachment 2483315



This is another B, or not? The other one definitely looked more grey.


----------



## jsjjss

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ouch! I'd hate to sit down with that belt!
> 
> And can someone tell me why they have a zoom-in on the back of her ear/head in the 2nd photo?



The news article is saying that she has this strangely deep mark at the back of her chin


----------



## jsjjss

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is another B, or not? The other one definitely looked more grey.



It does look like a different colour, but she is wearing the same pants and shoes in both photos


----------



## chicinthecity777

jsjjss said:


> The news article is saying that she has this strangely deep mark at the back of her chin



Gee... I thought our journalists were bad... There is nothing wrong with her chin! Or more so, who cares!


----------



## chicinthecity777

jsjjss said:


> It does look like a different colour, but she is wearing the same pants and shoes in both photos



interesting. I thought the bag was etain but maybe it's etoupe. I bet she will not have problem getting bags from H. "who? Australia open champion wants a Birkin, no problems!"


----------



## DizzyFairy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Gee... I thought our journalists were bad... There is nothing wrong with her chin! Or more so, who cares!



Could be plastic surgery scars.... She had so much work done


----------



## chicinthecity777

DizzyFairy said:


> Could be plastic surgery scars.... She had so much work done



ok. i see.


----------



## Poooop

DizzyFairy said:


> Could be plastic surgery scars.... She had so much work done



She does look different, woowww....


----------



## tammywks

Niki Chow with Toolbox and Kelly long wallet
Credit: Oriental Daily 3rd Feb 2014


----------



## Bagenvy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ok. i see.



Oh...no...Another Plastic work done for AngelaBaby? She is too young to have that much work done .


----------



## goyardlove

DizzyFairy said:


> Could be plastic surgery scars.... She had so much work done


Haha she always denies it though


----------



## goyardlove

Ji Eun Yoo//Miss Korea 2007 + her collection


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Omg more like a model than a beauty queen. She's stick thin. But gorgeous. And hermes collection is equally as lovely.


----------



## luxlover

Hong Kong Actress Cecilia Cheung with her 3 B's. 2 boys and a birkin.


----------



## luxlover

Taiwanese Actress Shu Qi


----------



## Rachelle

luxlover said:


> Taiwanese Actress Shu Qi



I'm pretty sure that's Irina Shayk.


----------



## crazyforhermess

Doesnt look like her though..this one looks prettier.
QUOTE=luxlover;26157079]Taiwanese Actress Shu Qi[/QUOTE]


----------



## jsjjss

From Apple Daily today


----------



## audreylita

luxlover said:


> Hong Kong Actress Cecilia Cheung with her 3 B's. 2 boys and a birkin.



And I thought the three B's was Bergdorfs, Barneys and Blahniks.


----------



## goyardlove

Bevyofpurses said:


> Omg more like a model than a beauty queen. She's stick thin. But gorgeous. And hermes collection is equally as lovely.



Right?! I'm so envious of her :/


----------



## Rachelle

Rachelle said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Irina Shayk.



More of Irina on that day
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/stars-public-figures-and-their-hermes-411367-318.html#post24586729


----------



## Rachelle

Jackson Ng




Hong Kong apple daily


----------



## jsjjss

Terri Kwan from Apple Daily Taiwan

It seems to be a lot of crocs appearing on the paper lately


----------



## tammywks

Vanessa Yeung with SB
Credit: Apple Daily HK 6th Feb 2014


----------



## goyardlove

Huang Shengyi, taken from Hai Biao


----------



## luxlover

audreylita said:


> And I thought the three B's was Bergdorfs, Barneys and Blahniks.



Hahaha well, these are Cecilia's personal 3 B's.


----------



## fashionaholic4u

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is another B, or not? The other one definitely looked more grey.




The Chinese government gave her 800k as a reward...so I guess another birkin wouldn't hurt


----------



## Rachelle

fashionaholic4u said:


> The Chinese government gave her 800k as a reward...so I guess another birkin wouldn't hurt



800k Chinese dollars will not make up for the shame of being publicly slapped on the face. Not to mention the fact that the Chinese Tennis Association actually collected 8-12% (according to wiki) of Li's career prize money totaling USD$15,759,674 (according to Australian Open homepage). It's like I gave you $1000 and in return you put on a show to tell the world that you are rewarding me $1 for giving you so much money in the first place.  You got to laugh. And that's why Li looked so pissed. They have some excellent show biz talents among the Chinese authorities.


----------



## Rachelle

On.cc

Model Vanessa Yeung


----------



## Rachelle

Sudden Weekly magazine, iss. 967, Hong Kong

model Lynn Xiong


----------



## fashionaholic4u

Rachelle said:


> 800k Chinese dollars will not make up for the shame of being publicly slapped on the face. Not to mention the fact that the Chinese Tennis Association actually collected 8-12% (according to wiki) of Li's career prize money totaling USD$15,759,674 (according to Australian Open homepage). It's like I gave you $1000 and in return you put on a show to tell the world that you are rewarding me $1 for giving you so much money in the first place.  You got to laugh. And that's why Li looked so pissed. They have some excellent show biz talents among the Chinese authorities.




O wow...I've never heard the story behind it...what a show the Chinese government has put on....then she totally deserves it....and there r actually ppl questioning why Li got rewarded from the government...I'm living in china right now so I guess we only get the "official" story


----------



## Rachelle

fashionaholic4u said:


> O wow...I've never heard the story behind it...what a show the Chinese government has put on....then she totally deserves it....and there r actually ppl questioning why Li got rewarded from the government...I'm living in china right now so I guess we only get the "official" story




I had to do some digging after seeing how unhappy she was in the pics. Then again, I believe there are two sides to the story. 






To stay on topic,
actress Melissa Ng


Sudden weekly magazine, iss. 967, Hong Kong


----------



## my peko

To stay on topic,
actress Melissa Ng
View attachment 2494496

Sudden weekly magazine, iss. 967, Hong Kong[/QUOTE]


Love seeing her. Thanks!


----------



## goyardlove

Rachelle said:


> Sudden Weekly magazine, iss. 967, Hong Kong
> 
> model Lynn Xiong



This one is really cute! Love the side panels


----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## tammywks

Niki Chow
Next+ One magazine Vol. 182 Feb 13 2014


----------



## tammywks

Gigi Lai
Credit: Headline Daily 12.02.2014


----------



## tammywks

Jun Ji Hyun@"You Who Came From The Stars" episode 15

Hermes F/W 13 cape coat


----------



## miss oinky

Thanks Tammy, miss seeing Gigi with her H, and keen eyes on Jun Ji Hyun  ^_^


----------



## hermesholic

tammywks said:


> Jun Ji Hyun@"You Who Came From The Stars" episode 15
> 
> Hermes F/W 13 cape coat




She actually wears a lot of Hermes in the show! Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## TankerToad

tammywks said:


> Jun Ji Hyun@"You Who Came From The Stars" episode 15
> 
> Hermes F/W 13 cape coat



This is fabulous !


----------



## Bevyofpurses

tammywks said:


> Jun Ji Hyun@"You Who Came From The Stars" episode 15
> 
> Hermes F/W 13 cape coat



Currently addicted on this drama. Where is ep 16 ackk. Thanks for posting. Didn't know it was Hermes. Were there plenty of Hermes on the previous episodes too?


----------



## tammywks

Miriam Yeung with black B35 phw
Credit: Apple Daily HK 13.02.2014


----------



## CookyMonster

Dunkphunkorn


----------



## blythediva

tammywks said:


> Miriam Yeung with black B35 phw
> Credit: Apple Daily HK 13.02.2014



The bag doesn't look too big on her even though she is quite tiny.  Looks good.


----------



## tammywks

miss oinky said:


> Thanks Tammy, miss seeing Gigi with her H, and keen eyes on Jun Ji Hyun  ^_^





hermesholic said:


> She actually wears a lot of Hermes in the show! Thanks for posting the pic!





TankerToad said:


> This is fabulous !





Bevyofpurses said:


> Currently addicted on this drama. Where is ep 16 ackk. Thanks for posting. Didn't know it was Hermes. Were there plenty of Hermes on the previous episodes too?



Some more photos of Jun Ji Hyun with H in "You Who Came From The Stars".

Colliers de Chiens Twilly








F/W 13 leather coat, top and pants


 


F/W 13 white blouse 





Parade silver bracelet
[URL=http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/tammytpf/media/6_zps1687830d.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


Histoire ankle boots





Farandole hat


----------



## Aficionada

These pics of Jun Ji Hyun are making me wish I had the entire F/W line!


----------



## goyardlove

I love the F//W looks on her, really cute x


----------



## goyardlove

Taken from Arissa Cheo's instagram (04/02/2014)


----------



## TankerToad

tammywks said:


> Some more photos of Jun Ji Hyun with H in "You Who Came From The Stars".
> 
> Colliers de Chiens Twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F/W 13 leather coat, top and pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F/W 13 white blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parade silver bracelet
> [URL=http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/tammytpf/media/6_zps1687830d.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> Histoire ankle boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farandole hat


She looks great in the RTW
Thank you for posting this! I buy Hermes RTW and really love to see it in action 
This young woman is not only beautiful but she wears the H well&#128153;


----------



## miss oinky

Tammy - Thanks Tammy, didn't realize they are H until your posts.  Gotta go back to watch all the episodes again.   

blythediva - Agree, looks perfect on Miriam.  

Thanks Tammy for sharing.


----------



## hermesholic

tammywks said:


> Some more photos of Jun Ji Hyun with H in "You Who Came From The Stars".
> 
> Colliers de Chiens Twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F/W 13 leather coat, top and pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F/W 13 white blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farandole hat




Thanks, Tammy! I was collating the pics but u beat me to it! Lol


----------



## hermesholic

TankerToad said:


> She looks great in the RTW
> 
> Thank you for posting this! I buy Hermes RTW and really love to see it in action
> 
> This young woman is not only beautiful but she wears the H well&#128153;




You are so right, TT! I dun follow H RTW but she wore it so well that I knew that they were H the moment I saw them!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

tammywks said:


> Some more photos of Jun Ji Hyun with H in "You Who Came From The Stars".
> 
> Colliers de Chiens Twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F/W 13 leather coat, top and pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F/W 13 white blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parade silver bracelet
> [URL=http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/tammytpf/media/6_zps1687830d.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> Histoire ankle boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farandole hat





Ommo!! Thank you for the pictures. I remember all these, and they're Hermes after all. These rtw pieces are exquisite. Such eagle eye you have Tammy!


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Some more photos of Jun Ji Hyun with H in "You Who Came From The Stars".



cool!! will watch the show now!


----------



## twinkle2

tammywks said:


> Some more photos of Jun Ji Hyun with H in "You Who Came From The Stars".
> 
> Colliers de Chiens Twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F/W 13 leather coat, top and pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F/W 13 white blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parade silver bracelet
> [URL="http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/tammytpf/media/6_zps1687830d.jpg.html"]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> Histoire ankle boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farandole hat


Thank you for sharing. I'm watching this drama now too. JJH looks amazing in this drama.


----------



## tammywks

More finds of Jun Ji Hyun with H from "You Who Came From The Stars"

Episode 8: 
Untie Brodee reversible cashmere knit and silk scarf from menswear 




F/W 13 grey coat and Farandole hat 




Episode 15:
Mailbox bag from Fall 2013




Chaine d'Ancre silver pendant and Helsinki white gloves 




Binome bracelet




Hiver black ankle boots and F/W 13 cape coat


----------



## tammywks

Aficionada said:


> These pics of Jun Ji Hyun are making me wish I had the entire F/W line!



Me too! 



goyardlove said:


> I love the F//W looks on her, really cute x



Agreed. Really look great on her. 



TankerToad said:


> She looks great in the RTW
> Thank you for posting this! I buy Hermes RTW and really love to see it in action
> This young woman is not only beautiful but she wears the H well&#128153;



TT, you are always welcome. And yes, she did it well. 



miss oinky said:


> Tammy - Thanks Tammy, didn't realize they are H until your posts.  Gotta go back to watch all the episodes again.
> 
> Thanks Tammy for sharing.



Welcome. Do you like the drama? Many people in my city are crazy for it.  



hermesholic said:


> Thanks, Tammy! I was collating the pics but u beat me to it! Lol



LOL  Did you find something H in the drama I missed?


----------



## blythediva

Does she have to get the clothing herself or the set pays for it?  I doubt H sponsored her.





tammywks said:


> Some more photos of Jun Ji Hyun with H in "You Who Came From The Stars".
> 
> Colliers de Chiens Twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F/W 13 leather coat, top and pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F/W 13 white blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parade silver bracelet
> [URL=http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/tammytpf/media/6_zps1687830d.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> Histoire ankle boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farandole hat


----------



## tammywks

Bevyofpurses said:


> Ommo!! Thank you for the pictures. I remember all these, and they're Hermes after all. These rtw pieces are exquisite. Such eagle eye you have Tammy!



It's really amazing to see her wearing H in the drama.   



chincac said:


> cool!! will watch the show now!



Sure. It's a big hit here.



twinkle2 said:


> Thank you for sharing. I'm watching this drama now too. JJH looks amazing in this drama.



Yes, JJH carries H very well.


----------



## my peko

Picture taken from weibo, source unknown.

Pliplat and a twilly


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Omg I didn't know she clutched that pliplat! She carried all the Hermes so well in this drama! Thanks for posting.


----------



## tammywks

blythediva said:


> Does she have to get the clothing herself or the set pays for it?  I doubt H sponsored her.



Those items should be borrowed from H by the fashion stylist. I think superbrands are happy to dress Jun Ji Hyun for the drama.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

I'm so impressed that no obvious Hermes ( b or k) was conspicuously shown. Love all the understated H items that I would never have thought they were as such, were it not for the lovely members who revealed them here. Thanks Tammytawks and mypeko!

Btw she's quite tall. How tall is JJH?


----------



## thyme

Bevyofpurses said:


> I'm so impressed that no obvious Hermes ( b or k) was conspicuously shown. Love all the understated H items that I would never have thought they were as such, were it not for the lovely members who revealed them here. Thanks Tammytawks and mypeko!
> 
> Btw she's quite tall. How tall is JJH?



Agree about the understated H. She wears them well.


----------



## my peko

Bevyofpurses said:


> I'm so impressed that no obvious Hermes ( b or k) was conspicuously shown. Love all the understated H items that I would never have thought they were as such, were it not for the lovely members who revealed them here. Thanks Tammytawks and mypeko!
> 
> Btw she's quite tall. How tall is JJH?




You are welcome! Credit should go to Tammyworks, she gathered most of the Hermes items.


----------



## my peko

tammywks said:


> Those items should be borrowed from H by the fashion stylist. I think superbrands are happy to dress Jun Ji Hyun for the drama.




The YSL lipstick she wore are all sold out! The brands should be very happy with boosting sales.

I pinched myself for not getting the pliplat....though I can never be like her.


----------



## tammywks

Bevyofpurses said:


> I'm so impressed that no obvious Hermes ( b or k) was conspicuously shown. Love all the understated H items that I would never have thought they were as such, were it not for the lovely members who revealed them here. Thanks Tammytawks and mypeko!
> 
> Btw she's quite tall. How tall is JJH?



You're welcome. She's 173cm tall.


----------



## tammywks

my peko said:


> View attachment 2503561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken from weibo, source unknown.
> 
> Pliplat and a twilly




Thanks for posting this. Love to see her carrying Pliplat clutch and Sport Twilly.


----------



## tammywks

my peko said:


> The YSL lipstick she wore are all sold out! The brands should be very happy with boosting sales.
> 
> I pinched myself for not getting the pliplat....though I can never be like her.



Heard that Jun Ji Hyun wears Laneige eye shadow in the drama too but people are just crazy for the YSL lipstick and lip gloss. 

Hope you get another chance to get Pliplat.


----------



## Gixxer

tammywks said:


> More finds of Jun Ji Hyun with H from "You Who Came From The Stars"
> 
> Episode 8:
> Untie Brodee reversible cashmere knit and silk scarf from menswear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F/W 13 grey coat and Farandole hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 15:
> Mailbox bag from Fall 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaine d'Ancre silver pendant and Helsinki white gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Binome bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiver black ankle boots and F/W 13 cape coat



Oh my this is beautiful! Thank you *tammywks* for posting! I haven't looked at FW13 (have already eyed SS14) but I prefer to invest in substantial pieces and the coat and the cape are stunning! I'm picturing myself as little brown riding hood and I'm only marginally taller than her so it could work! 

Someone please help me, have they cleared FW13 stock during the sale or is it still in store?


----------



## baileylab

my peko said:


> The YSL lipstick she wore are all sold out! The brands should be very happy with boosting sales.
> 
> I pinched myself for not getting the pliplat....though I can never be like her.



what's the color of the YSL lipstick? (i'm a sucker for lipsticks forever finding the "perfect" shade).   Thanks!!


----------



## tammywks

baileylab said:


> what's the color of the YSL lipstick? (i'm a sucker for lipsticks forever finding the "perfect" shade).   Thanks!!



YSL Gloss Volupte #202, Rouge Pur Couture #52 and Vernis A Levres Rebel Nudes #105. 

Back to the topic: 

"You Who Came From The Stars" episode 8

Boots from Fall 13 (photo credit: JJH from Haibao.com, h boots from Style.com)








To conclude, Jun Ji Hyun with H can be found in episodes 6, 7 and 8.


----------



## tammywks

Gixxer said:


> Oh my this is beautiful! Thank you *tammywks* for posting! I haven't looked at FW13 (have already eyed SS14) but I prefer to invest in substantial pieces and the coat and the cape are stunning! I'm picturing myself as little brown riding hood and I'm only marginally taller than her so it could work!
> 
> Someone please help me, have they cleared FW13 stock during the sale or is it still in store?



You're welcome.  Since some FW13 items are still for sale on h.com, I guess you may probably find some of them at your H store? Good luck!


----------



## purplepoodles

Thanks so much for posting hese pics of Jun Ji Hyun. Love Hermes RTW and un Ji Hyun wears it so well. Every piece in theses photos would fit right onto my life. Sigh..... But it's probably too late in the season now & don't remember any of this in our local stores.


----------



## TankerToad

Gixxer said:


> Oh my this is beautiful! Thank you *tammywks* for posting! I haven't looked at FW13 (have already eyed SS14) but I prefer to invest in substantial pieces and the coat and the cape are stunning! I'm picturing myself as little brown riding hood and I'm only marginally taller than her so it could work!
> 
> Someone please help me, have they cleared FW13 stock during the sale or is it still in store?


Still in stores (in the USA) and there are three capes offered for F/W
All fab. I picked up one myself!


----------



## Gixxer

tammywks said:


> You're welcome.  Since some FW13 items are still for sale on h.com, I guess you may probably find some of them at your H store? Good luck!





TankerToad said:


> Still in stores (in the USA) and there are three capes offered for F/W
> All fab. I picked up one myself!



 I'll call them today and see if they have anything!


----------



## blythediva

tammywks said:


> You're welcome. She's 173cm tall.



Wow Tammy, you are so knowledgable in the entertainment news!  Do you work in the entertainment industry?  I*love* the way you dress with such unique style of fashion.


----------



## bagidiotic

blythediva said:


> Wow Tammy, you are so knowledgable in the entertainment news!  Do you work in the entertainment industry?  I*love* the way you dress with such unique style of fashion.



Lol tammy n jula is our paparazzi 
Hottest updates
Latest info
Love all their posting


----------



## farbodvalinia

Love this thread


----------



## my peko

baileylab said:


> what's the color of the YSL lipstick? (i'm a sucker for lipsticks forever finding the "perfect" shade).   Thanks!!




According to the media, the shade she is wearing is 52 (rectangular tube). Shades that come close are 17 and 33 (rectangular tubes).


----------



## my peko

TankerToad said:


> Still in stores (in the USA) and there are three capes offered for F/W
> All fab. I picked up one myself!




Can we see an action pic please?


----------



## lovechanel71

Asian girl with a lindy and kelly jumping boots


----------



## tammywks

tammywks said:


> To conclude, Jun Ji Hyun with H can be found in episodes 6, 7 and 8.



And episode 15 as well (how can I missed it &#65374;&#65374;"). Hope to see Jun Ji Hyun wears more H (especially from SS14 collection) in the last 4 episodes.



blythediva said:


> Wow Tammy, you are so knowledgable in the entertainment news!  Do you work in the entertainment industry?  I*love* the way you dress with such unique style of fashion.



Not exactly but something related to it.


----------



## baileylab

my peko said:


> According to the media, the shade she is wearing is 52 (rectangular tube). Shades that come close are 17 and 33 (rectangular tubes).



thanks, thanks so much, MyPeko!!!


----------



## baileylab

tammywks said:


> YSL Gloss Volupte #202, Rouge Pur Couture #52 and Vernis A Levres Rebel Nudes #105.
> 
> Back to the topic:
> 
> "You Who Came From The Stars" episode 8
> 
> Boots from Fall 13 (photo credit: JJH from Haibao.com, h boots from Style.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To conclude, Jun Ji Hyun with H can be found in episodes 6, 7 and 8.



thanks very much, Tammywks!


----------



## TankerToad

my peko said:


> Can we see an action pic please?



Here you go!


----------



## my peko

TankerToad said:


> Here you go!




Wow, 2 thumbs up&#65281;


----------



## farbodvalinia

Safe to assume Asia market loves croc leather


----------



## hermesholic

tammywks said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Really look great on her.
> 
> 
> 
> TT, you are always welcome. And yes, she did it well.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. Do you like the drama? Many people in my city are crazy for it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  Did you find something H in the drama I missed?




I think u've got them all covered! I love cheon song yi's character and of cos her fashion! Thanks for sharing again, Tammy!


----------



## hermesholic

TankerToad said:


> Here you go!




Fab! Fab! Fab!


----------



## Gixxer

TankerToad said:


> Here you go!



Wow you look fab!!! Simply gorgeous, you mist get alot of use out of it? Thank you for sharing.

I went yesterday and my SM didn't order any! 
...well they had the suede one but I can see a disaster involving some sort of precipitation/hot beverage/cold Pinot with that so no.... 

I think they've had capes the last couple of FW seasons so I'll be streaming the next show and putting in a request if any come walking down.

On with more pics though... I'm loving seeing the Lindys and others in action, so loving all the contributions!


----------



## perlerare

blythediva said:


> Does she have to get the clothing herself or the set pays for it?  I doubt H sponsored her.



Product placement......


----------



## Celia_Hish

tammywks said:


> Jun Ji Hyun@"You Who Came From The Stars" episode 15
> 
> Hermes F/W 13 cape coat



Good to hear that...my main focus is becoz of my oppa, Kim Soo Hyun...haha, becoz of him in this drama, i was chasing every episode when it's out....anyway she is definitely look so classy in all the RTW clothings and of course of her cute personality too


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TankerToad said:


> Here you go!



This looks great on you TT.


----------



## farbodvalinia

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


love the bag


----------



## farbodvalinia

CookyMonster said:


> Dunkphunkorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501941


I love croc birkins


----------



## goyardlove

Haven't posted in a while, thought I should post some instagram goodies again 

Today I present Kim Lim, Singaporean socialite:


----------



## tammywks

Terri Kwan with K32 Granny GHW and Clic Clac bracelet 
Weibo@17.02.2014


----------



## hermesholic

goyardlove said:


> Haven't posted in a while, thought I should post some instagram goodies again
> 
> 
> 
> Today I present Kim Lim, Singaporean socialite:




She looks young.. Yet with so much bling!!!


----------



## SunSurfSand

Gixxer said:


> Wow you look fab!!! Simply gorgeous, you mist get alot of use out of it? Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I went yesterday and my SM didn't order any!
> ...well they had the suede one but I can see a disaster involving some sort of precipitation/hot beverage/cold Pinot with that so no....
> 
> I think they've had capes the last couple of FW seasons so I'll be streaming the next show and putting in a request if any come walking down.
> 
> On with more pics though... I'm loving seeing the Lindys and others in action, so loving all the contributions!



I didn't see this at my local H store. Anyone know the style name of the cape w/ hood?!


----------



## farbodvalinia

Love an exotic Kelly


----------



## Rachelle

Angelababy
Instagram



Angela Leong
Sudden Weekly magazine, Hong Kong, iss. 968



Chan Hoi Wan
Sudden Weekly, HK, iss. 968


----------



## tammywks

Tiffany Tang, Chinese actress

7 Jan 2014




27 Dec 2013




10 Oct 2013




1 Sept 2013







25 Aug 2013




10 July 2013




16 April 2013


----------



## tammywks

Anita Yuen (wearing Passe-Guide) met Taiwanese singer Shing when shopping at H store in France yesterday. You can see H bags like So Kelly, GP, DS...behind them. 
Credit: Anita Yuen's Weibo 19 Feb 2014





Li Xiao Ran, Chinese actress
Photo credit: Sohu.com 17 Feb 2014


----------



## Jadeite

tammywks said:


> And episode 15 as well (how can I missed it &#65374;&#65374;"). Hope to see Jun Ji Hyun wears more H (especially from SS14 collection) in the last 4 episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly but something related to it.




Tammy dear you are AMAZING. I'm totally addicted to this show and I noticed JJH wearing some H but didn't realise how much! You are an absolute doll for the detective work!


----------



## Jadeite

goyardlove said:


> Haven't posted in a while, thought I should post some instagram goodies again
> 
> 
> 
> Today I present Kim Lim, Singaporean socialite:




How young is this girl? 15? There's just so much going on there with all the bling and high end goods.


----------



## tammywks

Jadeite said:


> Tammy dear you are AMAZING. I'm totally addicted to this show and I noticed JJH wearing some H but didn't realise how much! You are an absolute doll for the detective work!



Jadeite, you are always welcome.  


Vanessa Yeung
Credit: Apple Daily HK 20 Feb 2014


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Jadeite, you are always welcome.
> 
> 
> Vanessa Yeung
> Credit: Apple Daily HK 20 Feb 2014



Thanks Tammy.  I saw that too today online and wondering if her Kelly is 35 ?


----------



## tammywks

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks Tammy.  I saw that too today online and wondering if her Kelly is 35 ?



More photos of Vanessa with her K from Apple Daily. The K looks like 32 to me.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> More photos of Vanessa with her K from Apple Daily. The K looks like 32 to me.



It is a beautiful Kelly and love the canvas strap.  I wish Paris will still take orders but my SM said that the orders are always turn down.


----------



## tammywks

chkpfbeliever said:


> It is a beautiful Kelly and love the canvas strap.  I wish Paris will still take orders but my SM said that the orders are always turn down.



Agreed. I love Kelly with canvas strap too. Too bad to know that no more canvas straps can be ordered. I was just told by my SA that my K was needed to send to Paris when ordering a canvas strap. Perhaps an alternative is to buy K Amazone.


----------



## goyardlove

hermesholic said:


> She looks young.. Yet with so much bling!!!


She's a billionaire's daughter. And this is just part of her collection.. :/


----------



## goyardlove

Jadeite said:


> How young is this girl? 15? There's just so much going on there with all the bling and high end goods.


22 I think? Her money is inherited


----------



## afsweet

In my opinion, I find the look of all that bling to be tacky instead of classy or fashionable. I have no problem with a woman that young having such fine goods, but I don't get the point of looking like you're wearing every single piece of jewelry you own...I think it's just to show off, which is kind of sad.


----------



## tammywks

Show Luo, Taiwanese singer
From Karen's weibo@17 & 20 Feb 2014












What he bought from Hawaii...


----------



## luxlover

lovechanel71 said:


> Asian girl with a lindy and kelly jumping boots



I am in love with this look. Of course, I would need slimmer legs first before I can rock the kelly jumping boots like her.


----------



## Jadeite

stephc005 said:


> In my opinion, I find the look of all that bling to be tacky instead of classy or fashionable. I have no problem with a woman that young having such fine goods, but I don't get the point of looking like you're wearing every single piece of jewelry you own...I think it's just to show off, which is kind of sad.



Agree. In many parts of the world it makes easy target for kidnapping too.


----------



## jjpjd1

Jadeite said:


> Agree. In many parts of the world it makes easy target for kidnapping too.


Hi, I agree with you and stephc too.  Now...I'd be happy to help her by taking some of that bling of her hands...haha. 

Does anyone here follow Korean actresses and know who has a great collection?


----------



## stacy1004

It is to die for!!! lucky you!


----------



## tammywks

jjpjd1 said:


> Does anyone here follow Korean actresses and know who has a great collection?



Many Korean actresses/singers are H lovers, but I believe Hwang Shin Hye, Song Hye Kyo, Son Ye Jin and BoA have a comparatively better collection. Han Ga In also likes wearing H bags but hers are vintage bags remade by History By Dylan.


----------



## tammywks

Michele Reis with black croc Toolbox
Credit: Apple Daily HK 21 Feb 2014


----------



## Verycherryberry

goyardlove said:


> She's a billionaire's daughter. And this is just part of her collection.. :/



Is she like one of the girls from Crazy Rich Asians?


----------



## CanadianGal

tammywks said:


> Michele Reis with black croc Toolbox
> Credit: Apple Daily HK 21 Feb 2014



Love that photobomb! LOL I love that toolbox! She wears it well.


----------



## tammywks

Terri Kwan with croc Constance
Weibo 19 Feb 2014


----------



## goyardlove

Verycherryberry said:


> Is she like one of the girls from Crazy Rich Asians?


What's that? A TV show?


----------



## tammywks

Show Luo
Weibo@21 Feb 2014











Rain Li
Weibo@17 Feb 2014



Weibo@17 Jan 2014


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Show Luo
> Weibo@21 Feb 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain Li
> Weibo@17 Feb 2014
> 
> 
> 
> Weibo@17 Jan 2014



She has a nice H collection.  Thanks for all the wonderful pics.


----------



## thyme

ok i started watching this kdrama after *tammywks* posted JJH  wearing H...I spotted the first H in episode 5 - the rallye 24 mug that I use for my coffee every weekend...pretty sure JJH is holding the other rallye 24 mug that i also have in this scene!! lol..this is fun..


----------



## thyme

here's the pair of rallye 24 mugs in  kdrama "you who came from the stars"


----------



## miss oinky

Thanks chincac, I remember this scene, the mug is H too ?  Wow


----------



## thyme

miss oinky said:


> Thanks chincac, I remember this scene, the mug is H too ?  Wow



i wonder if any of his furniture and clothes are H too...but i don't know the range well enough to spot any!! 

here are the mugs on h.com


----------



## bagidiotic

tammywks said:


> Show Luo, Taiwanese singer
> From Karen's weibo@17 & 20 Feb 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he bought from Hawaii...



He is so cool n stylish with this kelly relax


----------



## tammywks

chincac said:


> ok i started watching this kdrama after *tammywks* posted JJH  wearing H...I spotted the first H in episode 5 - the rallye 24 mug that I use for my coffee every weekend...pretty sure JJH is holding the other rallye 24 mug that i also have in this scene!! lol..this is fun..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2513978
> 
> 
> View attachment 2514001





chincac said:


> here's the pair of rallye 24 mugs in  kdrama "you who came from the stars"
> 
> View attachment 2514015





chincac said:


> i wonder if any of his furniture and clothes are H too...but i don't know the range well enough to spot any!!
> 
> here are the mugs on h.com
> View attachment 2514069



What a great found! Thanks so much for sharing! As far as I remember, JJH was wearing DKNY and Kim Soo Hyun was wearing Customellow in this scene. Most furniture and homeware are from Bens Korea and Jumine Living Art.


----------



## Perfect Day

Jamie Chua with her H and in a chinchilla fur (&#9825 by Jitrois.

Credit her Instagram account @ec24m


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> What a great found! Thanks so much for sharing! As far as I remember, JJH was wearing DKNY and Kim Soo Hyun was wearing Customellow in this scene. Most furniture and homeware are from Bens Korea and Jumine Living Art.



you are welcome *tammywks*!! and thank you for your reply. i was actually wondering whether KSH wear any H at all throughout the show since JJH wore quite a bit of H.


----------



## tammywks

chincac said:


> you are welcome *tammywks*!! and thank you for your reply. i was actually wondering whether KSH wear any H at all throughout the show since JJH wore quite a bit of H.



Welcome. I thought the same but KSH only wears System Homme, Sandro, Theory, Thom Browne, Neil Barrett, Moncler, Beanpole, New Balance, Suecomma Bonnie...except H.


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Welcome. I thought the same but KSH only wears System Homme, Sandro, Theory, Thom Browne, Neil Barrett, Moncler, Beanpole, New Balance, Suecomma Bonnie...except H.



thank you!


----------



## tammywks

Mr. Lau's family
Credit: Apple Daily HK 23 Feb 2014


----------



## tammywks

Anita Yuen with Echec au Roi scarf
Credit: Weibo 21 Feb 2014


----------



## Jadeite

chincac said:


> ok i started watching this kdrama after *tammywks* posted JJH  wearing H...I spotted the first H in episode 5 - the rallye 24 mug that I use for my coffee every weekend...pretty sure JJH is holding the other rallye 24 mug that i also have in this scene!! lol..this is fun..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2513978
> 
> 
> View attachment 2514001



i noticed the mugs early on. and did anyone notice the furniture in his apartment? i thought the cushion covers were issey miyake. Frankly, the whole set and the apartment furniture is amazing.


----------



## tammywks

Jadeite said:


> i noticed the mugs early on. and did anyone notice the furniture in his apartment? i thought the cushion covers were issey miyake. Frankly, the whole set and the apartment furniture is amazing.



I thought it was Issey Miyake BaoBao too but later I found that the Spark cushions and other are all from Jumine Living Art. The furniture at KSH's home, such as Renna sofa, is from Bens Korea and his bed is Laforet from Cherish. JJH's apartment furniture is all from Kare.


:back2topic:

Kenix Kwok, Hong Kong actress, received this matte croc B as an anniversary gift from her husband. 
Weibo@5 Jan 2014


----------



## oceandreams

stephc005 said:


> In my opinion, I find the look of all that bling to be tacky instead of classy or fashionable. I have no problem with a woman that young having such fine goods, but I don't get the point of looking like you're wearing every single piece of jewelry you own...I think it's just to show off, which is kind of sad.


well said.. what ever it is, a matter of choice...Live and let live


----------



## goyardlove

Baek Ji Young -taken from Haibao (23/2/14)


----------



## Jadeite

tammywks said:


> I thought it was Issey Miyake BaoBao too but later I found that the Spark cushions and other are all from Jumine Living Art. The furniture at KSH's home, such as Renna sofa, is from Bens Korea and his bed is Laforet from Cherish. JJH's apartment furniture is all from Kare.
> 
> 
> :back2topic:
> 
> Kenix Kwok, Hong Kong actress, received this matte croc B as an anniversary gift from her husband.
> Weibo@5 Jan 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Amazing wiki-Tammy that you are! The stylists and set designers of that drama did excellent jobs for sure.


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Chan

16 Feb 2014 @ amieechan.net





And some old photos of Aimee with H in 2013 haven't been posted before. 
Credit: Aimee's Weibo






http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/tammytpf/media/image_zps414b4f0a.jpg.html


----------



## Suzie

goyardlove said:


> Baek Ji Young -taken from Haibao (23/2/14)



Can anyone ID her shoes?


----------



## Zoobedoo

The B25 is so cute! The rose color is gorgeous!


----------



## Julide

tammywks said:


> Aimee Chan
> 
> 16 Feb 2014 @ amieechan.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some old photos of Aimee with H in 2013 haven't been posted before.
> Credit: Aimee's Weibo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/tammytpf/media/image_zps414b4f0a.jpg.html




Love love love her style!! The parures in natural looks amazing with Etoupe!! Love it!!


----------



## TankerToad

This woman is adorable
Love the first picture with her garden party


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

tammywks said:


> Pace Wu
> Weibo 27.12.2013


 
I don't know who that is, but I love absolutely everything about this picture. So chic


----------



## Pazdzernika

mlemee said:


> ezrajwilliam




Sorry, this quoted post is from last year but can anyone fill me on on who Ezra J. William (or his family) is?  I can't find anything on the interwebs.  I just stumbled upon his amazing Instagram (via Dorothy Wang's from RKOBH) but I have no idea who he is or how he came to acquire so many luxe goods.  Wasn't sure if I should have asked on the RKOBH thread in the TV forum but do any of the ladies here have the gossip on him or his fam?


----------



## Monceau

Jadeite said:


> i noticed the mugs early on. and did anyone notice the furniture in his apartment? i thought the cushion covers were issey miyake. Frankly, the whole set and the apartment furniture is amazing.


I love this show: the set design, the wardrobe, very cool.


----------



## tammywks

Anita Yuen
Credit: Chilam Cheung's Weibo@25 Feb 2014


----------



## bagidiotic

tammywks said:


> Anita Yuen
> Credit: Chilam Cheung's Weibo@25 Feb 2014



Lol is she vex over her hermes bills lol


----------



## ShyShy

Can anyone ID the color of this lindy? 




tammywks said:


> Rain Li
> Weibo@17 Jan 2014


----------



## tammywks

bagidiotic said:


> Lol is she vex over her hermes bills lol



Chilam said Anita was busy at distributing what they scored from Paris. LOL


----------



## tammywks

ShyShy said:


> Can anyone ID the color of this lindy?



I think it's Rouge Casaque.

Charlene Choi also got the same Lindy. 
Credit: Vinci Cheuk's weibo


----------



## sooyeonie

ShyShy said:


> Can anyone ID the color of this lindy?




Rose Jaipur ? Looks a little pink to be rouge casaque


----------



## tammywks

sooyeonie said:


> Rose Jaipur ? Looks a little pink to be rouge casaque


 
I believe her photo was retouched. The color looks so soft and her skin tone looks pinkish.


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Sun with Birkin
Weibo@24 Feb 2014





Terri Kwan with CDC
Weibo@22 Feb 2014


----------



## ShyShy

Thank you so much tammywks and sooyeonie! I was so hoping it's the new pivoine color....


----------



## doloresmia

Fun picture! From blogger Koo. 

http://www.koo.im/whatever/


----------



## audreylita

doloresmia said:


> Fun picture! From blogger Koo.
> 
> http://www.koo.im/whatever/



From the same blogger:


----------



## doloresmia

audreylita said:


> From the same blogger:



Found another from Koo!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Chilam said Anita was busy at distributing what they scored from Paris. LOL



Could she be a stealth reseller ??


----------



## Suzie

goyardlove said:


> Baek Ji Young -taken from Haibao (23/2/14)



Can anyone ID her shoes?


----------



## tammywks

chincac said:


> ok i started watching this kdrama after *tammywks* posted JJH  wearing H...I spotted the first H in episode 5 - the rallye 24 mug that I use for my coffee every weekend...pretty sure JJH is holding the other rallye 24 mug that i also have in this scene!! lol..this is fun..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2513978
> 
> 
> View attachment 2514001



The K-drama "You Who Came From The Stars" will end tonight. I accidentally spotted Bleu d'Ailleurs mugs and Rallye 24 lacquer platter in one of the previous episodes. 







http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/tammytpf/media/image_zps7b0d3643.jpg.html


----------



## tammywks

chkpfbeliever said:


> Could she be a stealth reseller ??



LOL I only know that she helped Christine Ng to buy a H wallet in Paris.


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> The K-drama "You Who Came From The Stars" will end tonight. I accidentally spotted Bleu d'Ailleurs mugs and Rallye 24 lacquer platter in one of the previous episodes.
> 
> y



great  spot  tammywks!  so nice.. love the rallye24 range..


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> The K-drama "You Who Came From The Stars" will end tonight. I accidentally spotted Bleu d'Ailleurs mugs and Rallye 24 lacquer platter in one of the previous episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/tammytpf/media/image_zps7b0d3643.jpg.html



*Tammy* - Did you watch the ending last night ?  Quite a surprise ending as I was told.

Can't wait for Ms. Ng to reveal the wallet from Anita.  Anita must have scored some nice things as well.


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Tammy* - Did you watch the ending last night ?  Quite a surprise ending as I was told.
> 
> Can't wait for Ms. Ng to reveal the wallet from Anita.  Anita must have scored some nice things as well.



i watched  it but won't say anything in case i spoil it for  others but  i suspect  they changed the ending after it became so popular since they extended it by one episode! oh did not spot any H in the last episode... but it was quite late when i watched it!!


----------



## tammywks

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Tammy* - Did you watch the ending last night ?  Quite a surprise ending as I was told.
> 
> Can't wait for Ms. Ng to reveal the wallet from Anita.  Anita must have scored some nice things as well.



Yes, I did. Umm...I think it can be better...

:back2topic:

G-Dragon's essentials
Hypetrak@27 Feb 2014




G-Dragon with Hac (credit: Vogue Korea)


----------



## newmommy_va

from a few bloggers...

Wendy's Lookbook


----------



## newmommy_va

cont...

Chriselle Factor


----------



## newmommy_va

cont...

Good Bad Fab




Miss Pouty




Love and Muses


----------



## newmommy_va

btw... sorry the pics are huge...


----------



## Jadeite

tammywks said:


> Yes, I did. Umm...I think it can be better...
> 
> :back2topic:
> 
> G-Dragon's essentials
> Hypetrak@27 Feb 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Dragon with Hac (credit: Vogue Korea)




I thought the ending was decent. Will miss all the H sightings though. It was really awesome to see the H showcase.


----------



## tammywks

Jadeite said:


> I thought the ending was decent. *Will miss all the H sightings though. It was really awesome to see the H showcase.*



Agreed. 


Angelababy with B
Credit: Apple Daily HK 1st March 2014


----------



## Pazdzernika

newmommy_va said:


> Love and Muses
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523760




Now why can't I ever look as cool as this when I try to wear my scarf on my head?   So jealous of the girls that can pull this off!


----------



## CookyMonster

A rare sight of Au Skulthai carrying a b35, she's always with 30s which suits her petite frame better


----------



## chicinthecity777

tammywks said:


> Yes, I did. Umm...I think it can be better...
> 
> :back2topic:
> 
> G-Dragon's essentials
> Hypetrak@27 Feb 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Dragon with Hac (credit: Vogue Korea)



I LOVE that HAC!!! Look like the patina! Wow! Amazing!


----------



## Jadeite

Ms Skulthai always look so preppy hip!


----------



## tammywks

Jessica@Girls' Generation (SNSD) with K
Credit: Oh! News 1st March 2014


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Love GD & his Rouge HAC


----------



## tammywks

Terri Kwan
Credit: Weibo@1st March & 28 Feb 2014
with CDC



with B



with Constance





Almen Wong with K
Credit: Weibo@1st March 2014


----------



## lulilu

I don't know why, but I always love to see Mr Lau and Chan, the children.  Fascinating.


----------



## Jadeite

lulilu said:


> I don't know why, but I always love to see Mr Lau and Chan, the children.  Fascinating.




Maybe cuz they look ordinary? Compared to all the other pics of the Asians which are posed, prettied and stylish. 
Mr Lau and family are just more like us regular people (with a huge deal more money and Hermes of course)


----------



## starstarz

tammywks said:


> Yes, I did. Umm...I think it can be better...
> 
> :back2topic:
> 
> G-Dragon's essentials
> Hypetrak@27 Feb 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Dragon with Hac (credit: Vogue Korea)


 
Yeah, love this!! GD is the fashionista. 

P.S. I'm Big Bang fans too


----------



## twinkle2

tammywks said:


> Yes, I did. Umm...I think it can be better...
> 
> :back2topic:
> 
> G-Dragon's essentials
> Hypetrak@27 Feb 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Dragon with Hac (credit: Vogue Korea)


Love this HAC. GD is a true GENIUS artist in Kpop world.


----------



## lovechanel71

luxlover said:


> I am in love with this look. Of course, I would need slimmer legs first before I can rock the kelly jumping boots like her.



 LOL Kelly boots are quite stiff I agree


----------



## Celia_Hish

tammywks said:


> Yes, I did. Umm...I think it can be better...
> 
> :back2topic:
> 
> G-Dragon's essentials
> Hypetrak@27 Feb 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Dragon with Hac (credit: Vogue Korea)



Love G-Dragon...talented guy


----------



## Celia_Hish

chincac said:


> i watched  it but won't say anything in case i spoil it for  others but  i suspect  they changed the ending after it became so popular since they extended it by one episode! oh did not spot any H in the last episode... but it was quite late when i watched it!!



Nope...it is not extended by one episode...i have followed this drama way before it started...the drama is actually 21 episodes....hope that helps


----------



## Donya Aurora

The gorgeous Filipina Actress Gretchen Barretto (blue ostrich) shopping in London with a friend also with a Birkin via her instagram.


----------



## bagidiotic

Omg I m in love with that blue birdie


----------



## tammywks

Christina Lu, Taiwanese jewelry designer & socialite, with Kelly Cut 
Credit: www.momosmarch.com/blog @ 20 Feb 2014


----------



## goyardlove

Treechada Petcharat via her Instagram today


----------



## caruava

tammywks said:


> Christina Lu, Taiwanese jewelry designer & socialite, with Kelly Cut
> Credit: www.momosmarch.com/blog



I love this look!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Donya Aurora said:


> The gorgeous Filipina Actress Gretchen Barretto (blue ostrich) shopping in London with a friend also with a Birkin via her instagram.




Is that blue electrique?


----------



## Donya Aurora

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Is that blue electrique?



No I don't think so because I know she did a what's in my bag on tv back on 2009 and I think BE was introduced circa 2012 &#128521;


----------



## Donya Aurora

The gorgeous lagreta (Gretchen Barretto) again this time with 30 ostrich (not sure what name of the color)


----------



## miss oinky

tammywks said:


>


----------



## tammywks

Terri Kwan with Birkin
Credit: Weibo @ 7 March 2014




Terri Kwan with Kelly
Credit: Weibo @ 5 March 2014








Rain Li with Kelly
Credit: Weibo @ 3 March 2014


----------



## thyme

Donya Aurora said:


> The gorgeous lagreta (Gretchen Barretto) again this time with 30 ostrich (not sure what name of the color)



stunning lady..and i know exactly where that pic was taken! 



tammywks said:


> Terri Kwan with Birkin
> Credit: Weibo @ 7 March 2014
> 
> Terri Kwan with Kelly
> Credit: Weibo @ 5 March 2014



love Terri's kelly with the contrast stitch!!


----------



## Monceau

For Hermes fans of "My Love from the Star" or "You who came from the Star" (I've seen both translations) the show made the front page of the Washington Post online edition today:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...b86678-a5f3-11e3-84d4-e59b1709222c_story.html


----------



## thyme

Monceau said:


> For Hermes fans of "My Love from the Star" or "You who came from the Star" (I've seen both translations) the show made the front page of the Washington Post online edition today:



love this show!! i only started watching it because of the H sightings that *tammywks* posted and it turned out to be very enjoyable..both the leads have great chemistry ..so much so i watched another of their partnership in the film The Thieves!! great film too..


----------



## miss oinky

Thanks Monceau  ^_^


----------



## tammywks

Monceau said:


> For Hermes fans of "My Love from the Star" or "You who came from the Star" (I've seen both translations) the show made the front page of the Washington Post online edition today:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...b86678-a5f3-11e3-84d4-e59b1709222c_story.html




Thank you, Monceau. 



chincac said:


> love this show!! i only started watching it because of the H sightings that *tammywks* posted and it turned out to be very enjoyable..both the leads have great chemistry ..so much so i watched another of their partnership in the film The Thieves!! great film too..



I like "The Thieves" too! Have you watched Kim Soo Hyun's "The Moon Embracing The Sun" before? Though no H sightings in this historical drama, Kim's acting is stunning. 

:back2topic:

Terri Kwan with croc B
Credit: Weibo @ 9 March 2014


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Thank you, Monceau.
> 
> 
> 
> I like "The Thieves" too! Have you watched Kim Soo Hyun's "The Moon Embracing The Sun" before? Though no H sightings in this historical drama, Kim's acting is stunning.
> 
> :back2topic:
> 
> Terri Kwan with croc B
> Credit: Weibo @ 9 March 2014




yes I have. agree KSH's acting was great, so were the child actors and actress, but Han Ga In was pretty dull imho. Wonder why it had such high ratings in Korea when it was aired? Didn't think the drama as a whole was that good. I guess its all relative to what was airing at the time too..

anyway, back to topic. Terri K (i have no idea who she is!!) has a great collection of H bags..


----------



## tammywks

chincac said:


> yes I have. agree KSH's acting was great, so were the child actors and actress, but Han Ga In was pretty dull imho. Wonder why it had such high ratings in Korea when it was aired? Didn't think the drama as a whole was that good. I guess its all relative to what was airing at the time too..
> 
> anyway, back to topic. Terri K (i have no idea who she is!!) has a great collection of H bags..



Maybe the audience likes watching historical dramas more. And yes, Han's performance is a bit dull.   

Terri Kwan is a Taiwanese socialite, singer and actress. 

Terri Kwan with B @ Weibo 10 March 2014


----------



## purselover888

tammywks said:


> Maybe the audience likes watching historical dramas more. And yes, Han's performance is a bit dull.
> 
> Terri Kwan is a Taiwanese socialite, singer and actress.
> 
> Terri Kwan with B @ Weibo 10 March 2014



Love the romper!


----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## MapleLuxe

tammywks said:


> Maybe the audience likes watching historical dramas more. And yes, Han's performance is a bit dull.
> 
> Terri Kwan is a Taiwanese socialite, singer and actress.
> 
> Terri Kwan with B @ Weibo 10 March 2014




Beautiful woman and that bag is so happy and divine!


----------



## poptarts

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 2539072
> View attachment 2539073
> View attachment 2539074



This woman does not age!


----------



## tammywks

Chan Hoi Wan with croc So Kelly 
Credit: Apple Daily 15 March 2014


----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## chausseau

_Latifa             
Nini Nguyen             _


----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## Suzie

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 2544665



Body language says everything!


----------



## audreylita

Suzie said:


> Body language says everything!



I was captioning this one in my head, too.


----------



## Suzie

audreylita said:


> I was captioning this one in my head, too.



Exactly! I used to admire her until I read her bio about how she came to the USA, it was interesting reading to say the least.


----------



## tammywks

Rain Li
Credit: Apple Daily HK 19.03.2014





Tia Li
Credit: Sina Weibo 14.03.2014


----------



## tammywks

Canny Leung
Credit: Oriental Daily 18.03.2014




Steven Lo and Canny Leung
Credit: Oriental Daily 24.02.2014




Credit: Oriental Daily 20.01.2014


----------



## Verycherryberry

tammywks said:


> Rain Li
> Credit: Apple Daily HK 19.03.2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tia Li
> Credit: Sina Weibo 14.03.2014


Where can you get big pom pom like this on Tia's B?


----------



## tammywks

Verycherryberry said:


> Where can you get big pom pom like this on Tia's B?



Fendi


----------



## tammywks

Terri Kwan
Credit: Weibo 20.03.2014


----------



## Jadeite

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 2544665




Is that Wendi Deng? Not quite happy there.


----------



## Suzie

Jadeite said:


> Is that Wendi Deng? Not quite happy there.



Yes, it is. I think they are divorced already.


----------



## Rachelle

G-Dragon






Credit: Sohu


----------



## Rachelle

HK socialites in Paris fashion week

Angela Leong


Emily Lam



Chinese TV host Li Xiang in Paris with hubby





Credit: Sudden Weekly magazine, On.cc, Weibo


----------



## Rachelle

Myolie Wu



Friend of Tiffany Chen/Mrs. Heung (far left)



Karen Cheung



Emily Lam at Roger Vivier cocktail



Credit: sudden weekly magazine, on.cc, Hong Kong Tatler


----------



## Rachelle

Chan Hoi Wan





Yvonne Lui



Credit: sudden weekly


----------



## Rachelle

Rain Li







Credit: sudden weekly magazine, on.cc


----------



## Rachelle

Karen Cheung grabbed her obviously distracted hubby Joe Ma at the crosswalk



Kenix Kwok brought home some premium steak to share with hubby Frankie Lam



Karena Ng went shopping without bf Raymond Lam





Credit: on.cc, sudden weekly magazine, at next magazine


----------



## Rachelle

Anita Yuen went shopping with Mr. & Mrs. Calvin Choi





Mira Leung, having fun at the Trick Eye museum in Seoul





Janice Man



May Ng, former Miss Hon Kong, with hubby



Credit: at next magazine, sudden weekly magazine


----------



## jennyliu87

Rachelle said:


> HK socialites in Paris fashion week
> 
> Angela Leong
> View attachment 2550106
> 
> Emily Lam
> View attachment 2550107
> 
> 
> Chinese TV host Li Xiang in Paris with hubby
> View attachment 2550111
> 
> View attachment 2550112
> 
> 
> Credit: Sudden Weekly magazine, On.cc, Weibo




Does anyone know if the BE birkin is 30 or 35? TIA


----------



## chicinthecity777

Suzie said:


> Exactly! I used to admire her until I read her bio about how she came to the USA, it was interesting reading to say the least.



Yep! Fascinating story, isn't it?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Suzie said:


> Exactly! I used to admire her until I read her bio about how she came to the USA, it was interesting reading to say the least.



She's the poster girl of social cli...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Rachelle said:


> Anita Yuen went shopping with Mr. & Mrs. Calvin Choi
> View attachment 2550198
> 
> View attachment 2550200
> 
> 
> Mira Leung, having fun at the Trick Eye museum in Seoul
> View attachment 2550201
> 
> View attachment 2550202
> 
> 
> Janice Man
> View attachment 2550203
> 
> 
> May Ng, former Miss Hon Kong, with hubby
> View attachment 2550204
> 
> 
> Credit: at next magazine, sudden weekly magazine



Cute photos! Nice!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jennyliu87 said:


> Does anyone know if the BE birkin is 30 or 35? TIA



Anita's Kelly Croc must be a 35 but somehow the shape and the way it hang looks different. Hmmmmmm......maybe it is an inspired Kelly croc ?


----------



## Jadeite

Thank you Rachelle for all the pics.


----------



## Rachelle

No problem. 


Linda Lau (Mr. Lau's sis-in-law)





Credit: At Next magazine, Hong Kong Apple Daily


----------



## Verycherryberry

Rachelle said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> Linda Lau (Mr. Lau's sis-in-law)
> View attachment 2551378
> 
> View attachment 2551377
> 
> 
> Credit: At Next magazine, Hong Kong Apple Daily


Keep them coming please!  I enjoy the pics!


----------



## kewave

jennyliu87 said:


> Does anyone know if the BE birkin is 30 or 35? TIA



Looks like 30 to me.


----------



## tammywks

Chan Hoi Wan with croc So Kelly
Credit: Apple Daily HK 22.03.2014


----------



## tammywks

Stacie Chen, Taiwanese fashion consultant/columnist, with H scarf
Credit: Weibo 22.03.2014


----------



## jula

Feiping Chang and Tina Leung attend the opening of the Stuart Weitzman Boutique which was designed by Zaha Hadid in the IFC Mall, Central, on March 21, 2014 in Hong Kong. zimbio


----------



## tammywks

Angelababy with Orange B35
Credit: Apple Daily


----------



## Suzie

xiangxiang0731 said:


> She's the poster girl of social cli...



I read the Vanity Fair article yesterday, wow!


----------



## Rachelle

Canny Leung


Credit: Facebook


----------



## LuvBirkin

Rachelle said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> Linda Lau (Mr. Lau's sis-in-law)
> View attachment 2551378
> 
> View attachment 2551377
> 
> 
> Credit: At Next magazine, Hong Kong Apple Daily




I like her style. Thanks Rachelle for the pics!


----------



## jennyliu87

kewave said:


> Looks like 30 to me.




Thanks kewave


----------



## tammywks

Anita Yuen with K
Credit: Apple Daily HK 24.03.2014


----------



## Verycherryberry

tammywks said:


> Anita Yuen with K
> Credit: Apple Daily HK 24.03.2014


Thanks for posting all these eye candies!  How do you collect all this sightings?  Are you an entertainment journalist?


----------



## Jadeite

I like Anita Yuen's pic, she's always casual. Little makeup and looks very comfortable with herself. Doesn't look or feel the need to doll up excessively.


----------



## miss oinky

Agree.

Thanks Tammy for sharing  ^_^


----------



## cotonblanc

tammywks said:


> Anita Yuen with K
> Credit: Apple Daily HK 24.03.2014



Love her ease of style. I like that she is also wearing the Céline skate slip-ons! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tammywks

Jessica Jung@Girls' Generation(SNSD)

with Herbag Zip 31 and Twilly @ 28.03.2014










with black Birkin 30 and a pair of Twilly @ 23.03.2014


----------



## luckyc

Tammy, Thanks for the photos.

I also noticed that Jessica has been into Hermes bags lately. I saw her photos with her Kelly, Birkin and Jysiere so far. Love her style


----------



## tammywks

miss oinky said:


> Agree.
> 
> Thanks Tammy for sharing  ^_^





cotonblanc said:


> Love her ease of style. I like that she is also wearing the Céline skate slip-ons! Thanks for sharing.



miss oinky and cotonblanc, welcome 



luckyc said:


> Tammy, Thanks for the photos.
> 
> I also noticed that Jessica has been into Hermes bags lately. I saw her photos with her Kelly, Birkin and Jysiere so far. Love her style



Welcome. I have posted some photos of her with Kelly here before but haven't seen her with Jypsiere and would love to see it. Her fans can remember how many H bags she has and one of them even can point out that her Herbag Zip was bought in late 2012.


----------



## tammywks

Terri Kwan
Weibo 28.03.2014







Weibo 21.03.2014


----------



## Verycherryberry

tammywks said:


> Terri Kwan
> Weibo 28.03.2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weibo 21.03.2014


Pretty!  Is this a bolide 27?


----------



## tammywks

Verycherryberry said:


> Pretty!  Is this a bolide 27?



Yes!


----------



## tammywks

Jadeite said:


> I like Anita Yuen's pic, she's always casual. Little makeup and looks very comfortable with herself. Doesn't look or feel the need to doll up excessively.





cotonblanc said:


> Love her ease of style. I like that she is also wearing the Céline skate slip-ons! Thanks for sharing.



More photos of Anita Yuen with H. 

Kelly 
On.cc 28.03.2014




Pique Fleuri de Provence&#65279; GM shawl 
Weibo 27.03.2014




Croc Kelly
On.cc 24.02.2014




Cabalicol
Sohu.com 27.01.2014


----------



## tammywks

Verycherryberry said:


> Thanks for posting all these eye candies!  How do you collect all this sightings?  Are you an entertainment journalist?



Welcome. No, I'm not an entertainment journalist


----------



## tammywks

Angelababy
Instagram 28.03.2014


----------



## miss oinky

tammywks said:


> Cabalicol
> Sohu.com 27.01.2014


----------



## tammywks

Rain Li
Weibo 21.03.2014


----------



## CanadianGal

tammywks said:


> Rain Li
> Weibo 21.03.2014



Love her bag but her outfit is awful!


----------



## Verycherryberry

CanadianGal said:


> Love her bag but her outfit is awful!


I agree!


----------



## Jadeite

Thanks tammywks! 

Not a fan of angelababy - fashion or otherwise.


----------



## tammywks

Jadeite said:


> Thanks tammywks!
> 
> Not a fan of angelababy - fashion or otherwise.



Welcome. Me too, not a fan of her.


----------



## tammywks

CanadianGal said:


> Love her bag but her outfit is awful!





Verycherryberry said:


> I agree!



Her outfit is from Adidas Originals x Topshop. Perhaps she shouldn't wear full gear.


----------



## tammywks

Show Lo
Instagram 30.03.2014





Terri Kwan
Weibo 30.03.2014


----------



## CanadianGal

tammywks said:


> Her outfit is from Adidas Originals x Topshop. Perhaps she shouldn't wear full gear.



Victim of just wearing what's new and trendy! It reminds me of the ugly Givenchy dress KK was wearing.


----------



## Jadeite

Some people can wear a rice sack and still look gorgeous. Can't really say one is a "victim" when one's choice of wardrobe or attire for the day is her own choosing.


----------



## CanadianGal

Jadeite said:


> Some people can wear a rice sack and still look gorgeous. Can't really say one is a "victim" when one's choice of wardrobe or attire for the day is her own choosing.



When someone blindly just wears something that's trendy and new, that makes him/her a victim of fashion and I can call it as such. She obviously doesn't look gorgeous in the case IMO and that's what I meant.


----------



## doves75

tammywks said:


> Show Lo
> Instagram 30.03.2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terri Kwan
> Weibo 30.03.2014




Wow....is this anemone B??Gorgeous color!! Thanks for sharing this tammywks


----------



## chicinthecity777

CanadianGal said:


> Love her bag but her outfit is awful!





Verycherryberry said:


> I agree!





Jadeite said:


> Thanks tammywks!
> 
> Not a fan of angelababy - fashion or otherwise.



Her outfit is only suitable for a rapper! Awful!


----------



## tammywks

doves75 said:


> Wow....is this anemone B??Gorgeous color!! Thanks for sharing this tammywks



Welcome. It looks like Anemone to me.


----------



## bagidiotic

Is this new style carrying birkin?


----------



## tammywks

bagidiotic said:


> Is this new style carrying birkin?



This style is originated from those runway models. Take a look at Celine, Fendi...FW 14 fashion shows then you will see what I mean.


----------



## JunWoo

Niki Chow 
Source: From her Weibo 08.04.14


----------



## CanadianGal

Poooop said:


> OMG! It's a fake Rodeo Ms Ho!



Yikes. Wonder how that happened. Maybe someone gave her as a gift?


----------



## purselover888

Poooop said:


> OMG! It's a fake Rodeo Ms Ho!



OMG why!  Is it acceptable to carry fake Rodeo's or something?  I see them all over IG.


----------



## AMGBirkin

purselover888 said:


> OMG why!  Is it acceptable to carry fake Rodeo's or something?  I see them all over IG.




Its not Hermes rodeo charm. So its not fake &#128514; my friend gave me presents handmade from leather prince, similar to rodeo but its not H. I dont think she will carry anything fake, dear. If she could afford B, why carry fake rodeo &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## purselover888

AMGBirkin said:


> Its not Hermes rodeo charm. So its not fake &#128514; my friend gave me presents handmade from leather prince, similar to rodeo but its not H. I dont think she will carry anything fake, dear. If she could afford B, why carry fake rodeo &#128514;&#128514;



Hermes inspired, I mean!


----------



## tammywks

AMGBirkin said:


> Its not Hermes rodeo charm. So its not fake &#128514; my friend gave me presents handmade from leather prince, similar to rodeo but its not H. I dont think she will carry anything fake, dear. If she could afford B, why carry fake rodeo &#128514;&#128514;



LOL!


----------



## tammywks

Mr. Lau's family
Credit: Apple Daily 09.04.2014





Chae Rim (Irene), Korean actress
Credit: Weibo 06.04.2014


----------



## miss oinky

Thanks Tammy for all the contributions, hugs.

May I know if Ms Chae Rim's B a VA or a VC please ?  Thank you  ^_^


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Welcome
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________
> 
> Kelly Chen with white CDC phw
> 10.04.2014



*Tammy* - Thanks for putting up one of my favorite celebrities. Of all Asian stars, I would say that she rocks the CDCs better than anyone else.  She is just chic from the inside out.


----------



## tammywks

Aska Yang, Taiwanese singer, with Jypsiere 
Credit: His fan's Weibo 10.04.2014


----------



## tammywks

miss oinky said:


> Thanks Tammy for all the contributions, hugs.
> 
> May I know if Ms Chae Rim's B a VA or a VC please ?  Thank you  ^_^



Welcome.  For the color of Chae Rim's B, really can't tell from her low res photo. Sorry. 




chkpfbeliever said:


> *Tammy* - Thanks for putting up one of my favorite celebrities. Of all Asian stars, I would say that she rocks the CDCs better than anyone else.  She is just chic from the inside out.



I'm glad to know that you like Kelly too.


----------



## doves75

tammywks said:


> Aska Yang, Taiwanese singer, with Jypsiere
> 
> Credit: His fan's Weibo 10.04.2014
> 
> View attachment 2575127




I'm glad that more men are wearing Jypsiere!! He looks good!! &#128077;


----------



## Stephanielux

Fashion snaps by a Japanese fashion magazine.
There's no Hermes "tag", unfortunately, but many ladies carry her birkin/kelly.
http://www.25ans.jp/fashion/snap/


----------



## tammywks

Here's a pic of Alice Ho with Clic H.


----------



## am2022

Wow haven't seen this lady for ages ... Didn't know she loved birdies ... Glad to see that she is a pearl earring kind of girl ... So many people are diamond stud lovers period - I love both equally but find myself wearing my pearls more lately!
Post more pics !!!


Donya Aurora said:


> The gorgeous lagreta (Gretchen Barretto) again this time with 30 ostrich (not sure what name of the color)


----------



## Kimber7

tammywks said:


> Aska Yang, Taiwanese singer, with Jypsiere
> Credit: His fan's Weibo 10.04.2014
> View attachment 2575127


Men with Hermes are sexy (&#8857;&#8255;&#8857;&#10047


----------



## tammywks

Meiki Wong
Credit: Weibo 10.04.2014
Chilam Cheung bought 5 Hapi bracelets for the girls who shot a MV with him.


----------



## Princess D

tammywks said:


> Meiki Wong
> 
> Credit: Weibo 10.04.2014
> 
> Chilam Cheung bought 5 Hapi bracelets for the girls who shot a MV with him.
> 
> View attachment 2576551



Awwww from Chilam himself!!  I'd take anything even non H!  Lol


----------



## tammywks

Princess D said:


> Awwww from Chilam himself!!  I'd take anything even non H!  Lol



I would simply take him if Anita wouldn't mind. LOL


----------



## Verycherryberry

tammywks said:


> I would simply take him if Anita wouldn't mind. LOL


Me too!


----------



## tammywks

Kennix Kwok, Hong Kong actress
Credit: Weibo 15.03.2014
Kennix bought this Rallye 24 mug as a bday gift for her friend Swan Ng, who works at Angelababy's and Lynn's management company Style. She chose this mug because of the popular K-drama "My Love From The Star".


----------



## CanadianGal

tammywks said:


> Aska Yang, Taiwanese singer, with Jypsiere
> Credit: His fan's Weibo 10.04.2014
> View attachment 2575127



I've never thought of Jypsiere as a man bag but he looks great with it in this pic!


----------



## tammywks

Crystal Mu, Taiwanese TV presenter, wears black KDT with ghw. 
Credit: Weibo 13.04.2014


----------



## tammywks

Canny Leung, Hong Kong author/columnist, wears Croisette ring
Credit: Facebook 11.04.2014


----------



## tammywks

Canny Leung with Galop necklace and  Clic-Clac H. 
Credit: Facebook 07.02.2014


----------



## eunaddict

Couple of pics from Treechada, she's one of those women who could put on a potato sack and still look great.


----------



## Donya Aurora

Gretchen with a gorgeous Kelly 32 or 35 (not too sure)


----------



## goyardlove

amaris said:


> Couple of pics from Treechada, she's one of those women who could put on a potato sack and still look great.


Her collection is....


----------



## tammywks

James Wen, Taiwanese actor, wears Hermes Spring 14 menswear 
Credit: Weibo 14.04.2014


----------



## Jadeite

ABL with her son Peepy. 
Credit: IG


----------



## Donya Aurora

The gorgeous Gretchen (La Greta) again in London with orange ostrich and pink arm candy


----------



## tammywks

Chan Hoi Wan
Credit: Apple Daily 14.04.2014


----------



## dolphingirl

tammywks said:


> Chan Hoi Wan
> Credit: Apple Daily 14.04.2014
> View attachment 2580044



I think her style looks much better than before.  More elegant now.


----------



## Miss Al

dolphingirl said:


> I think her style looks much better than before.  More elegant now.



Agree


----------



## tammywks

dolphingirl said:


> I think her style looks much better than before.  More elegant now.





Miss Al said:


> Agree



Agreed. Today she wears Miu Miu dress. 
Credit: Apple Daily 15.04.2014


----------



## Miss Al

tammywks said:


> Agreed. Today she wears Miu Miu dress.
> Credit: Apple Daily 15.04.2014
> View attachment 2580286



She is getting better at this.


----------



## tammywks

Song Hye Kyo, Korean actress
Credit: Dispatch 15.04.2014


----------



## doves75

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2579804
> 
> 
> ABL with her son Peepy.
> Credit: IG




Hi Jadeite....may I know who is ABL / mother Lee? Is she belongs to a royal family? She has one of the most gorgeous jewels and H bags collections. 
Thank you.


----------



## miss oinky

tammywks said:


> Song Hye Kyo, Korean actress
> Credit: Dispatch 15.04.2014
> View attachment 2580294



  She has Kelly too eh  ^_^


----------



## Jadeite

doves75 said:


> Hi Jadeite....may I know who is ABL / mother Lee? Is she belongs to a royal family? She has one of the most gorgeous jewels and H bags collections.
> Thank you.




Lady Lee Pheungboonpra is a wealthy Thai socialite. She has a magnificent (if not THE most magnificent) collection of H bags. She's also quite a fashion icon as you can see.


----------



## iceshiva

amaris said:


> Couple of pics from Treechada, she's one of those women who could put on a potato sack and still look great.



yes and she was a HE !!!!
cant believe how she can be so pretty


----------



## tammywks

miss oinky said:


> She has Kelly too eh  ^_^



This should be the one she wore in "That Winter, The Wind Blows"


----------



## tammywks

Angela Au, Hong Kong DJ and singer
Credit: Apple Daily 16.04.2014


----------



## AMGBirkin

iceshiva said:


> yes and she was a HE !!!!
> 
> cant believe how she can be so pretty




She was a HE????? &#128547; OMG! How can u tell?


----------



## doves75

Jadeite said:


> Lady Lee Pheungboonpra is a wealthy Thai socialite. She has a magnificent (if not THE most magnificent) collection of H bags. She's also quite a fashion icon as you can see.




Thank you Jadeite &#128144;. I just could not find anything under Mother or Mrs Lee on google. She is very beautiful indeed.


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> This should be the one she wore in "That Winter, The Wind Blows"



flawless complexion!! sooo pretty...she carried a B in that drama too from memory!


----------



## dessert1st

iceshiva said:


> yes and she was a HE !!!!
> 
> cant believe how she can be so pretty





Whoa!  I was not expecting that.  She is very beautiful!


----------



## Jadeite

dessert1st said:


> Whoa!  I was not expecting that.  She is very beautiful!



In Thailand especially, the He who becomes a She are often more beautiful than just any She. They are often incredibly gorgeous.


----------



## Anfang

Jadeite said:


> In Thailand especially, the He who becomes a She are often more beautiful than just any She. They are often incredibly gorgeous.




Totally agree with you on this, Jadeite! The Khatoey are incredibly beautiful!


----------



## miss oinky

tammywks said:


> This should be the one she wore in "That Winter, The Wind Blows"
> View attachment 2581424



Thx Hun


----------



## eunaddict

dessert1st said:


> Whoa!  I was not expecting that.  She is very beautiful!



Treechada was featured earlier in this thread and the first time I saw her, i thought she was gorgeous, found out she was a he later on and was even more floored.

She's the most beautiful Miss Tiffany so far.


----------



## tammywks

Terri Kwan with black Micro Rivale ghw and CDC ghw 
Credit: Weibo 17.04.2014


----------



## tammywks

Enzo Lin, Taiwanese fashion designer
Credit: Weibo 16 & 11.04.2014


----------



## tammywks

Hyun Bin, Korean actor, wears Hermes Spring 14 menswear 
Credit: W Korea May 2014 - 18.04.2014


----------



## tammywks

Kimbee Chan
Credit: Apple Daily 18.04.2014


----------



## Jadeite

Hyun Bin looks really good here.


----------



## tammywks

Jadeite said:


> Hyun Bin looks really good here.



Totally agree! Here's a full length shot.


----------



## Blue Rain

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2579804
> 
> 
> ABL with her son Peepy.
> Credit: IG


ABL and Peepy... saw many pictures of him shadowing his mother in every way including H collection. i'm not against guys wearing H bags, but this one seems weird..ooo... you think?


----------



## tammywks

Ady An, Taiwanese actress, demonstrates H Spring 14 collection. 
Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily & Weibo 20.04.2014


----------



## tammywks

Terri Kwan
Credit: Weibo 20.04.2014


----------



## tammywks

Jade Lau carries Marwari and Yvonne Lui carries Victoria. 
Credit: Apple Daily 20.04.2014


----------



## periogirl28

I think Miss Ady is really lovely but H RTW is not doing her any favours. And I myself try hard to love it.


----------



## lulilu

CanadianGal said:


> I've never thought of Jypsiere as a man bag but he looks great with it in this pic!



I try to like it too, but the patterned dress looks nice on her IMO.



periogirl28 said:


> I think Miss Ady is really lovely but H RTW is not doing her any favours. And I myself try hard to love it.


----------



## miss oinky

tammywks said:


> Hyun Bin, Korean actor, wears Hermes Spring 14 menswear
> Credit: W Korea May 2014 - 18.04.2014
> View attachment 2583774





tammywks said:


> Totally agree! Here's a full length shot.
> View attachment 2584028


----------



## Andrea la

That's a very pretty bag.


----------



## JunWoo

Terri Kwan with her Birkin holidaying in Krabi, Thailand 
Source from her Weibo 21.04.14


----------



## LT75

tammywks said:


> Totally agree! Here's a full length shot.
> View attachment 2584028




 prince charming~


----------



## hermes_lemming

tammywks said:


> Canny Leung, Hong Kong author/columnist, wears Croisette ring
> Credit: Facebook 11.04.2014
> View attachment 2577755





tammywks said:


> Canny Leung with Galop necklace and  Clic-Clac H.
> Credit: Facebook 07.02.2014
> View attachment 2577761





amaris said:


> Couple of pics from Treechada, she's one of those women who could put on a potato sack and still look great.



Is it just me or do ALL these women (except for the last shot) have UNUSUALLY large eyes?  As in Japanese Animae big?  Is this some new surgery trend because it definitely doesn't look natural (as in born with it) IMO?


----------



## hermes_lemming

tammywks said:


> Welcome.  For the color of Chae Rim's B, really can't tell from her low res photo. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to know that you like Kelly too.





tammywks said:


> Here's a pic of Alice Ho with Clic H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575553




This to me is "normal".  I have no idea wth was going on with the other pics... man I hope that's not the trend now.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2579804
> 
> 
> ABL with her son Peepy.
> Credit: IG




Long live ABL


----------



## tammywks

Kimbee Chan
Credit: Apple Daily 21.04.2014


----------



## hermesholic

tammywks said:


> Kimbee Chan
> Credit: Apple Daily 21.04.2014
> View attachment 2587605




She's getting better and better at it!


----------



## Rachelle

At Next magazine, iss.1254, Hong Kong
Ray Lui with wife


Angelababy with bf


----------



## Rachelle

Sudden a Weekly, iss.973, HK

Mrs. Lam





Chan Hoi Wan


----------



## Rachelle

Some oldies...

Mrs. Tang


Margaret Lee


----------



## Rachelle

At next, iss.1255, HK

Bonnie Kwong


Angela Leong


Her bday gift


Chit chat with friend at Dior


Candy Law


----------



## Rachelle

Sudden weekly, iss.974, HK
LILY HONG



Iss.975
G.E.M. photographed with two fans (lady on left with bolide) at ChangSha airport



At next, iss.1256, HK
FU MINGXIA, former diver/multiple Olympic gold medalist/world champion


Joey Yung


----------



## Rachelle

Double M Milano

SOOYOUNG from Girl's generation


----------



## CanadianGal

lulilu said:


> I try to like it too, but the patterned dress looks nice on her IMO.


I think you either quoted a wrong post or misunderstood my post.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rachelle said:


> Sudden weekly, iss.974, HK
> LILY HONG
> View attachment 2588602
> 
> 
> Iss.975
> G.E.M. photographed with two fans (lady on left with bolide) at ChangSha airport
> View attachment 2588603
> 
> 
> At next, iss.1256, HK
> FU MINGXIA, former diver/multiple Olympic gold medalist/world champion
> View attachment 2588606
> 
> Joey Yung
> View attachment 2588608



Good shots of various H bags.  Thanks *Rachelle*


----------



## mp4

amaris said:


> Couple of pics from Treechada, she's one of those women who could put on a potato sack and still look great.



What color is the purple B?


----------



## eunaddict

hermes_lemming said:


> Is it just me or do ALL these women (except for the last shot) have UNUSUALLY large eyes?  As in Japanese Animae big?  Is this some new surgery trend because it definitely doesn't look natural (as in born with it) IMO?



I'm gonna guess it's all photoshop (Meituxiuxiu for iphone) and plastic surgery...also the entire set of photos were the same girl, so I'm guessing it's just camera angles and stuff...


----------



## tammywks

Gigi Leung wears Brazil mega wide enamel bracelet 
Credit: Headline Daily & Apple Daily 21.04.2014


----------



## tammywks

doves75 said:


> I'm glad that more men are wearing Jypsiere!! He looks good!! &#128077;





Kimber7 said:


> Men with Hermes are sexy (&#8857;&#8255;&#8857;&#10047





CanadianGal said:


> I've never thought of Jypsiere as a man bag but he looks great with it in this pic!



Here are 2 more shots of Aska Yang with Jypsiere.


----------



## tammywks

Jonathan Li, Chinese TV presenter/actor, with Herbag Zip 39
Credit: Weibo 21.04.2014


----------



## Rachelle

chkpfbeliever said:


> Good shots of various H bags.  Thanks *Rachelle*




U welcome ^^

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Li Ya-Ping (far right) lol


Posted on Facebook by daughter Yu Chi-Chi (left)


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rachelle said:


> U welcome ^^
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Li Ya-Ping (far right) lol
> View attachment 2589783
> 
> Posted on Facebook by daughter Yu Chi-Chi (left)



Such a cute shot !


----------



## CanadianGal

I love Angela Leong's croc double sens!


----------



## hermes_lemming

amaris said:


> I'm gonna guess it's all photoshop (Meituxiuxiu for iphone) and plastic surgery...also the entire set of photos were the same girl, so I'm guessing it's just camera angles and stuff...



It looks plastic surgery for sure.. not photo shop.  So sad.  

I've seen this in other Asian women especially via instagram.


----------



## eunaddict

hermes_lemming said:


> It looks plastic surgery for sure.. not photo shop.  So sad.
> 
> I've seen this in other Asian women especially via instagram.



Well for the last set of photos you mentioned, Treechada started off as a guy, so yes that's definitely surgery 

For the rest, i mean, it's all photos...and you can edit photos on the phone now too, make your eyes bigger, brighter, put on makeup, put on lenses etc....ALL within the phone and its apps...Like honestly, celebs never look like their photos in real life, so while there IS surgery for sure, a lot of the effects are from editing...same way with the magazine covers right? 

ANYWAY, we haven't see Jamie Chua in a while....and Louis Koo looks quite a bit older...he was such a heartthrob in the past, with that Detective Investigative Files 3? And Para Para Sakura?


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Chan carries B35 Canopee ghw
Credit: Aimee Chan Singapore Fan Club's Weibo 23.04.2014


----------



## Suzie

Rachelle said:


> U welcome ^^
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Li Ya-Ping (far right) lol
> View attachment 2589783
> 
> Posted on Facebook by daughter Yu Chi-Chi (left)



What is this pose?


----------



## tammywks

Sean Lau wears H belt kit
Credit: Weibo 22.04.2014


----------



## tammywks

Recent photos of Jamie Cha
Credit: Jamie's IG


----------



## tammywks

Recent photos of Jamie Cha 
Credit: Jamie's IG


----------



## tammywks

Recent photos of Jamie Cha
Credit: Jamie's IG


----------



## audreylita

Suzie said:


> What is this pose?



My guess was that she had her friend pose and pretended to take her picture but was using that as a decoy to get the photo of the woman across the aisle.


----------



## slongson

tammywks said:


> Sean Lau wears H belt kit
> Credit: Weibo 22.04.2014
> View attachment 2590202


Could anyone identify the blouse the woman is wearing? It's very pretty. 

Thank you tammywks for posting the photos!


----------



## tammywks

slongson said:


> Could anyone identify the blouse the woman is wearing? It's very pretty.
> 
> Thank you tammywks for posting the photos!



Welcome 
The woman is Sean's wife, former Miss Hong Kong and actress Amy Kwok, but I can't identify the floral blouse.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Recent photos of Jamie Cha
> Credit: Jamie's IG
> View attachment 2590227
> 
> View attachment 2590228
> 
> View attachment 2590229
> 
> View attachment 2590231



Jamie looks really good for her age. Like someone in her 20s.


----------



## tammywks

Chen Chien-chou, Taiwanese performing artist / host of variety shows, with Jypsiere
Credit: Weibo 29.03.2014


----------



## Aficionada

tammywks said:


> Jonathan Li, Chinese TV presenter/actor, with Herbag Zip 39
> Credit: Weibo 21.04.2014
> View attachment 2589763
> View attachment 2589766



Love this! ... And now I want a Herbag.


----------



## Aficionada

tammywks said:


> Recent photos of Jamie Cha
> Credit: Jamie's IG
> View attachment 2590207
> 
> View attachment 2590208
> 
> View attachment 2590209
> 
> View attachment 2590210
> 
> View attachment 2590211
> 
> View attachment 2590213
> 
> View attachment 2590215
> 
> View attachment 2590217



As much as I enjoy looking at Jamie Chua's collection, whenever I see a picture of her I can't help but wish she would wear her hair a little bit shorter and her skirts a little bit longer.


----------



## goyardlove

tammywks said:


> Recent photos of Jamie Cha
> Credit: Jamie's IG
> View attachment 2590227
> 
> View attachment 2590228
> 
> View attachment 2590229
> 
> View attachment 2590231


Woooow her chin sure is pointy! (Surgery?)


----------



## goyardlove

goyardlove said:


> Woooow her chin sure is pointy! (Surgery?)


Her collection is gorgeous, though


----------



## tammywks

Chilam Cheung wears Hermes shoes
Credit: Next+ One issue 192 24.04.2014


----------



## bagidiotic

tammywks said:


> Chilam Cheung wears Hermes shoes
> Credit: Next+ One issue 192 24.04.2014
> View attachment 2592534



Soooo charming captain cool


----------



## tammywks

Kelly Chen wears white CDC phw again


----------



## tammywks

Jamie Chua 
Credit: IG 25.04.2014


----------



## miss oinky

tammywks said:


> Chen Chien-chou, Taiwanese performing artist / host of variety shows, with Jypsiere
> Credit: Weibo 29.03.2014
> View attachment 2591222



For once, he looks serious, nice  ^_^



tammywks said:


> Kelly Chen wears white CDC phw again
> View attachment 2592849



She totally rocks the CDC  ^_^



Rachelle said:


> Li Ya-Ping (far right) lol
> View attachment 2589783
> 
> Posted on Facebook by daughter Yu Chi-Chi (left)



LOL  ^_^



tammywks said:


> Aimee Chan carries B35 Canopee ghw
> Credit: Aimee Chan Singapore Fan Club's Weibo 23.04.2014
> View attachment 2590098
> 
> View attachment 2590099



Looking good for someone just had a baby  ^_^



tammywks said:


> Sean Lau wears H belt kit
> Credit: Weibo 22.04.2014
> View attachment 2590202



Adore the wife  ^_^



Rachelle said:


> SOOYOUNG from Girl's generation
> View attachment 2588613



Kelly boots


----------



## Rachelle

audreylita said:


> My guess was that she had her friend pose and pretended to take her picture but was using that as a decoy to get the photo of the woman across the aisle.



The girl on the left is the daughter of the couple pictured. She complaint that her folks were busy tapping on their phones (instead of talking to her). I found it funny cuz it's usually the other way around. Lol


----------



## tammywks

Terri Kwan
Weibo 26.04.2014


----------



## tammywks

Jamie Chua
Instagram 26.04.2014


----------



## Kitty S.

tammywks said:


> Jamie Chua
> Instagram 26.04.2014
> View attachment 2594006



I finally got curious enough to Google Jamie Chua. I can't believe she is 39 (or 40 now) with two teenage kids! Pretty impressed by how well she is maintained. Of course the money helps, but she also got good genes (on that note, curious how her parents look...).


----------



## Verycherryberry

Kitty S. said:


> I finally got curious enough to Google Jamie Chua. I can't believe she is 39 (or 40 now) with two teenage kids! Pretty impressed by how well she is maintained. Of course the money helps, but she also got good genes (on that note, curious how her parents look...).


Haha, if we see what her parents and siblings look like, we will see the goodness of man made beauty!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Hahaha I really would be horrified if my mum dress like her (JC)

Back to topic.. Lol


----------



## tammywks

Sabrina Ho
Apple Daily 26.04.2014


----------



## tammywks

Cheryl Yang, Taiwanese actress, wears Bambou CDC ghw and Bambou/Blanc Hapi
Credit: Her FB 26.04.2014


----------



## starshar

Joanne Peh, Singapore actress. Her outfit for Star Awards 2014, using 4 H scarves and 40mins to put together. This outfit is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## tammywks

Gigi Leung wears Granville Double Tour
Credit: Apple Daily and Weibo 27.04.2014


----------



## tammywks

Crystal Liu, Chinese actress, carries Arlequin Birkin
Credit: Sohu, CRI Online, Weibo 27.04.2014


----------



## baileylab

tammywks said:


> Gigi Leung wears Granville Double Tour
> Credit: Apple Daily and Weibo 27.04.2014
> View attachment 2595413
> 
> View attachment 2595414



can anyone ID her dress? thanks!


----------



## tammywks

Priscilla Ku
Credit: Apple Daily 28.04.2014


----------



## tammywks

baileylab said:


> can anyone ID her dress? thanks!



Gigi's dress is from Chloe SS 14 collection.


----------



## slongson

tammywks said:


> Welcome
> The woman is Sean's wife, former Miss Hong Kong and actress Amy Kwok, but I can't identify the floral blouse.



Hi Tammywks! Ok...thank you, any ways.


----------



## baileylab

tammywks said:


> Gigi's dress is from Chloe SS 14 collection.



thanks Tammywks!


----------



## tammywks

Terri Kwan
Credit: Instagram 28.04.2014


----------



## tammywks

Mr. Lau's family
Credit: Apple Daily 01.05.2014


----------



## victoria2014

wow goyard and croc double sens together this look is tdf
:woohoo


----------



## audreylita

tammywks said:


> Mr. Lau's family
> Credit: Apple Daily 01.05.2014
> View attachment 2599979
> 
> View attachment 2599980
> 
> View attachment 2599981



I've yet to see one picture of them smiling.  They never seem happy.


----------



## alterego

audreylita said:


> I've yet to see one picture of them smiling.  They never seem happy.


You read my mind.


----------



## dessert1st

audreylita said:


> I've yet to see one picture of them smiling.  They never seem happy.




I'm thinking the constant paparazzi and photo taking is not fun.  It would drive me to be a downer too.  Poor kids!  

Though I'd like her Hermes bag collection not sure I'd want to be them.


----------



## Inkbluelover

tammywks said:


> Chen Chien-chou, Taiwanese performing artist / host of variety shows, with Jypsiere
> Credit: Weibo 29.03.2014
> View attachment 2591222


----------



## jula

_Hermès: Man on the Move_ event in Singapore (April 30) asialifestyle


----------



## make_4_money

Rachelle said:


> Double M Milano
> 
> SOOYOUNG from Girl's generation
> View attachment 2588613



Like this Korean gal's style very much in the recent posts. 
WTF with Jamie Cha! Her pics make her just like a performer.


----------



## Hyangsoo

make_4_money said:


> Like this Korean gal's style very much in the recent posts.
> WTF with Jamie Cha! Her pics make her just like a performer.


I agree. Love the pics of the korean gals with hermes.  Would love to see more!


----------



## purplepoodles

Hyangsoo said:


> I agree. Love the pics of the korean gals with hermes.  Would love to see more!




Third that. Korean girls have great and different style! Love the way they wear their Hermes.


----------



## tammywks

Show Lo

Instagram 04.05.2014



His fans' Weibo 02.05.2014


----------



## tammywks

Jessica Jung@Girls' Generation
Credit: Heavenly Forest, Oh!News & Dispatch 02.05.2014


----------



## Hyangsoo

Thanks!! Love these pics. Is that a 30 or 35 on Jessica?


----------



## Jadeite

purplepoodles said:


> Third that. Korean girls have great and different style! Love the way they wear their Hermes.




Yes they really have a different style.


----------



## tammywks

Hyangsoo said:


> Thanks!! Love these pics. Is that a 30 or 35 on Jessica?



I believe it's B30.


----------



## tammywks

Yang Xiao Juan
Credit: Her husband Ray Lui's Weibo 05.05.2014


----------



## tammywks

Jamie Chua 
Credit: Instagram 06.05.2014




MegBaby, Japanese It girl/model/Insta-idol
Credit: Recent photos of MegBaby with H from her Instagram


----------



## baileylab

loove the bugsy B!!


----------



## mlemee

tammywks said:


> Jamie Chua
> Credit: Instagram 06.05.2014
> View attachment 2606109
> 
> 
> 
> MegBaby, Japanese It girl/model/Insta-idol
> Credit: Recent photos of MegBaby with H from her Instagram
> View attachment 2606112
> 
> View attachment 2606113
> 
> View attachment 2606114
> 
> View attachment 2606115



OMG, I LOVE the Bugs Bunny Birkin!!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Haha Bugs Bunny Birkin! LOL!


----------



## tammywks

Fu Ming Xia carries Plume Rocabar
Credit: Apple Daily 07.05.2014


----------



## tammywks

Jessica Jung@Girls' Generation
Credit: SSTV 08.05.2014


----------



## tammywks

Jessica Jung@Girls' Generation
Credit: Newsen.com, Issue Daily, SSTV 08.05.2014


----------



## tammywks

Gigi Leung
Credit: her fans' weibo 07.05.2014
Wearing Granville Double Tour





Credit: GMajor's weibo 23.04.2014
Wearing Brazil mega wide printed bracelet




Credit: Gigi's weibo 06.04.2014
Wearing Brazil mega wide printed enamel bracelet


----------



## tammywks

Melody, Taiwanese actress
Credit: Weibo 21.04 & 10.04.2014


----------



## alterego

tammywks said:


> Jamie Chua
> Credit: Instagram 06.05.2014
> View attachment 2606109
> 
> 
> 
> MegBaby, Japanese It girl/model/Insta-idol
> Credit: Recent photos of MegBaby with H from her Instagram
> View attachment 2606112
> 
> View attachment 2606113
> 
> View attachment 2606114
> 
> View attachment 2606115


I love that Bugs Bunny B!!!


----------



## tammywks

Mr. Lau's family
Credit: Apple Daily 10.05.2014


----------



## tammywks

Jamie Chua with Ghillies B
Credit: Her IG 10.05.2014


----------



## chausseau

dsaksinstyle


----------



## chausseau

More


----------



## baileylab

my goodness gracious!!! sensory overload but so breathtaking!!!


----------



## slongson

Ditto!!!!


----------



## Kkho

Wow!!


----------



## Evelynleetc

Wowie! At first glance My eyes Poped at all the colours and gorgeous skins and then I took a second look and OMG! Her accessories are to die for!!!!

Thank you for posting and sharing.... Wowzers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ainct

Dear lord that white croc with ghw...


----------



## Verycherryberry

chausseau said:


> dsaksinstyle



It looks like she hasn't removed the plastic on the hardware of her purple birdie!


----------



## victoria2014

chausseau said:


> More


love the h bracelets and the ring


----------



## BabyP

Very nice indeed


----------



## ghoztz

her exotic bags and jewelries are so dreamy!!


----------



## kasumi168

Omg! How fab is she? That white croc is TDF


----------



## tammywks

Jamie Chua
Credit: IG 14.05.2014


----------



## [vogue]

^ I don't think the belt goes with the dress! The Mary K dress is beautiful and I love the kelly cut. Just not with the pink GZ shoes AND the belt!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

[vogue];26759237 said:
			
		

> ^ I don't think the belt goes with the dress! The Mary K dress is beautiful and I love the kelly cut. Just not with the pink GZ shoes AND the belt!!!



I agree! Way way too busy.


----------



## Suzie

Yes, I agree, let the dress speak for itself.


----------



## Polaremil

Suzie said:


> Yes, I agree, let the dress speak for itself.



+3. Let the Katrantzou shine.


----------



## tammywks

Recent photos of Pattharapol, Lee Puengboonpra and Au Monlahcha Skulthai (part 1)
Source: Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Recent photos of Au Monlahcha Skulthai, Pattharapol and Lee Puengboonpra (part 2)
Source: Instagram


----------



## audreylita

tammywks said:


> Recent photos of Pattharapol, Lee Puengboonpra and Au Monlahcha Skulthai (part 1)
> Source: Instagram
> View attachment 2617607
> 
> View attachment 2617608
> 
> View attachment 2617609
> 
> View attachment 2617610
> 
> View attachment 2617611
> 
> View attachment 2617612
> 
> View attachment 2617613
> 
> View attachment 2617615



If they were in the states someone would have grabbed them to be part of a reality show.


----------



## slongson

audreylita said:


> If they were in the states someone would have grabbed them to be part of a reality show.



Very True!


----------



## BabyP

audreylita said:


> If they were in the states someone would have grabbed them to be part of a reality show.


 totally LOL


----------



## cr1stalangel

audreylita said:


> If they were in the states someone would have grabbed them to be part of a reality show.



 So true.


----------



## vyann11

tammywks said:


> Recent photos of Au Monlahcha Skulthai, Pattharapol and Lee Puengboonpra (part 2)
> Source: Instagram
> View attachment 2617616
> 
> View attachment 2617620
> 
> View attachment 2617621
> 
> View attachment 2617622
> 
> View attachment 2617623
> 
> View attachment 2617624
> 
> View attachment 2617625
> 
> View attachment 2617627


 


the last pic of Madam Skulthai, anyone know what is that shop behind her?


----------



## ghoztz

audreylita said:


> If they were in the states someone would have grabbed them to be part of a reality show.



you are so right!!  funny!


----------



## tammywks

vyann11 said:


> the last pic of Madam Skulthai, anyone know what is that shop behind her?




The shop is Famousbag.


----------



## asdf08

audreylita said:


> If they were in the states someone would have grabbed them to be part of a reality show.


:lolots:


----------



## vyann11

tammywks said:


> The shop is Famousbag.


 
thank you


----------



## chicinthecity777

audreylita said:


> If they were in the states someone would have grabbed them to be part of a reality show.



Definitely! I assume they don't really take themselves seriously, right? Or am I not getting the joke??? And who knew big hair was in again!


----------



## tammywks

Jamie Chua
Instagram 16.05.2014


----------



## Blue Rain

This proves that fabulous can be dangerous to your mental health.


----------



## Boucheron

tammywks said:


> Yang Xiao Juan
> Credit: Her husband Ray Lui's Weibo 05.05.2014
> View attachment 2606039



Who is this lady?!


----------



## Boucheron

tammywks said:


> Crystal Liu, Chinese actress, carries Arlequin Birkin
> Credit: Sohu, CRI Online, Weibo 27.04.2014
> View attachment 2596177
> 
> View attachment 2596178
> 
> View attachment 2596180
> 
> View attachment 2596181
> 
> View attachment 2596184
> 
> View attachment 2596186


Love the colour combo!!!


----------



## tammywks

Boucheron said:


> Who is this lady?!



She is Hong Kong actor Ray Lui's wife and a billionaire from China.


----------



## doves75

tammywks said:


> She is Hong Kong actor Ray Lui's wife and a billionaire from China.




Must be nice to be a Billionaire!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Boucheron

tammywks said:


> She is Hong Kong actor Ray Lui's wife and a billionaire from China.



Wow !!
Thanks!


----------



## crazyforhermess

OMG! My eyes is so painful.




tammywks said:


> Jamie Chua
> Credit: IG 14.05.2014
> View attachment 2616218


----------



## chicinthecity777

tammywks said:


> Jamie Chua
> Instagram 16.05.2014
> 
> View attachment 2618709
> 
> View attachment 2618710





Blue Rain said:


> This proves that fabulous can be dangerous to your mental health.





crazyforhermess said:


> OMG! My eyes is so painful.



I know, right? 

Re the photos, I mean, really???


----------



## lulilu

I am getting a little bored with the photos of ABL and her son.  There serious faces, the hands on the faces, his stance -- I don't get it.  They are obviously posing, so why the shtick?


----------



## CanadianGal

lulilu said:


> I am getting a little bored with the photos of ABL and her son.  There serious faces, the hands on the faces, his stance -- I don't get it.  They are obviously posing, so why the shtick?



I was thinking of that. I thought those pics were a little strange.


----------



## BabyP

tammywks said:


> Recent photos of Au Monlahcha Skulthai, Pattharapol and Lee Puengboonpra (part 2)
> Source: Instagram
> View attachment 2617616
> 
> View attachment 2617620
> 
> View attachment 2617621
> 
> View attachment 2617622
> 
> View attachment 2617623
> 
> View attachment 2617624
> 
> View attachment 2617625
> 
> View attachment 2617627



Yup I got the same feeling to with ABL n her entourage. It's really a show off in a tacky way :


----------



## crazyforhermess

Yes yes yes.




xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Re the photos, I mean, really???


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Chan with GP
Credit: Weibo 17.05.2014


----------



## Jadeite

tammywks said:


> Jamie Chua
> Instagram 16.05.2014
> 
> View attachment 2618709
> 
> View attachment 2618710




A little distasteful . Almost as bad as the David Gan with the bag of cash.


----------



## Jadeite

tammywks said:


> Aimee Chan with GP
> Credit: Weibo 17.05.2014
> View attachment 2620723




Very cute.


----------



## chicinthecity777

tammywks said:


> Aimee Chan with GP
> Credit: Weibo 17.05.2014
> View attachment 2620723


----------



## tammywks

Niki Chow with Toolbox
Credit: Weibo 11.05.2014


----------



## Anfang

tammywks said:


> Recent photos of Au Monlahcha Skulthai, Pattharapol and Lee Puengboonpra (part 2)
> Source: Instagram
> View attachment 2617616
> 
> View attachment 2617620
> 
> View attachment 2617621
> 
> View attachment 2617622
> 
> View attachment 2617623
> 
> View attachment 2617624
> 
> View attachment 2617625
> 
> View attachment 2617627


And once more, my  goes to Mrs Au Skulthai !


----------



## tammywks

Terri Kwan
Credit: IG 19.05.2014


----------



## tammywks

Kimbee Chan
Credit: Apple Daily 19.05.2014


----------



## dolphingirl

tammywks said:


> Kimbee Chan
> Credit: Apple Daily 19.05.2014
> View attachment 2622201
> 
> View attachment 2622202



Lovely bags, but has she done something to her face and nose? She looks different now.


----------



## chicinthecity777

tammywks said:


> Kimbee Chan
> Credit: Apple Daily 19.05.2014
> View attachment 2622201
> 
> View attachment 2622202



??? Two clutches???


----------



## Hyangsoo

I agree, nice bags but two clutches at the same time looks ridiculous


----------



## bonnielulu

tammywks said:


> Kimbee Chan
> Credit: Apple Daily 19.05.2014
> View attachment 2622201
> 
> View attachment 2622202


Two clutches at once? Is the guy her father or husband?


----------



## goyardlove

tammywks said:


> Terri Kwan
> Credit: IG 19.05.2014
> View attachment 2621822


Those shoes


----------



## Verycherryberry

bonnielulu said:


> Two clutches at once? Is the guy her father or husband?



It's her boyfriend.  They have kids together.  Joseph Lau also has another public girlfriend, Yvonne Lui whom they also have kids together.


----------



## poptarts

dolphingirl said:


> Lovely bags, but has she done something to her face and nose? She looks different now.



Not sure could just be better styling? She's looking great these days.

Two clutches at the same time is ridiculous. Here, let me take one.


----------



## poptarts

tammywks said:


> Recent photos of Au Monlahcha Skulthai, Pattharapol and Lee Puengboonpra (part 2)
> Source: Instagram
> 
> 
> View attachment 2617620



Sorry slight off topic. Can someone ID the black & white embellished top please? TIA!


----------



## tammywks

poptarts said:


> Sorry slight off topic. Can someone ID the black & white embellished top please? TIA!




This one? It's from Indonesian fashion brand Biyan (you may find it at net-a-porter) but this piece was sold out already.


----------



## mariacarla

blue rain said:


> this proves that fabulous can be dangerous to your mental health.



&#128079;&#128077;


----------



## tammywks

bonnielulu said:


> Two clutches at once? Is the guy her father or husband?




None of the above but her BF, Hong Kong billionaire property tycoon Joseph Lau Luen-hung. This is their son Joseph Junior. 
Credit: Apple Daily 19.05.2014





(From left) Kimbee's daughter and mom, Joseph Lau's younger sister Mary Lau and mom)


----------



## tammywks

dolphingirl said:


> Lovely bags, but has she done something to her face and nose? She looks different now.



Yes, both bags are lovely. And she can be more better looking when using either one. 
Someone also viewed that her nose and chin look different in these photos.


----------



## 3awus

Two clutches is a bit weird. And she needs to learn how to stand for photo op


----------



## Verycherryberry

tammywks said:


> None of the above but her BF, Hong Kong billionaire property tycoon Joseph Lau Luen-hung. This is their son Joseph Junior.
> Credit: Apple Daily 19.05.2014
> View attachment 2622944
> 
> View attachment 2622945
> 
> 
> (From left) Kimbee's daughter and mom, Joseph Lau's younger sister Mary Lau and mom)
> View attachment 2622951



Tammy, is the sister using a B25?


----------



## sydgirl

tammywks said:


> Recent photos of Au Monlahcha Skulthai, Pattharapol and Lee Puengboonpra (part 2)
> Source: Instagram
> View attachment 2617616
> 
> View attachment 2617620
> 
> View attachment 2617621
> 
> View attachment 2617622
> 
> View attachment 2617623
> 
> View attachment 2617624
> 
> View attachment 2617625
> 
> View attachment 2617627



In the last pic, why do all the birkins, Kellys and Chanels have plastic wrapped around them?? Can't be good for the leather *gulp* 

Is this a reseller store??


----------



## tammywks

sydgirl said:


> In the last pic, why do all the birkins, Kellys and Chanels have plastic wrapped around them?? Can't be good for the leather *gulp*
> 
> Is this a reseller store??




Yes, this is a reseller store called Famous Bags in Bangkok. And yes, all the bags are wrapped in plastic. 
Credit: famousbag's IG


----------



## tammywks

Verycherryberry said:


> Tammy, is the sister using a B25?



Yes I believe.


----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## tammywks

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 2623409
> View attachment 2623410
> View attachment 2623411
> View attachment 2623412
> View attachment 2623413
> View attachment 2623414




Angela Leung really looks young and great here. I love her Bolide and Celine outfit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tammywks

Recent photos of Emily Lam with H
Source: Her IG


----------



## Azrael

tammywks said:


> Yes, this is a reseller store called Famous Bags in Bangkok. And yes, all the bags are wrapped in plastic.
> Credit: famousbag's IG
> View attachment 2623071
> 
> View attachment 2623072
> 
> View attachment 2623073
> 
> View attachment 2623074
> 
> View attachment 2623075



May I ask, if all these bags are authentic Hermès?


----------



## bonnielulu

Verycherryberry said:


> It's her boyfriend.  They have kids together.  Joseph Lau also has another public girlfriend, Yvonne Lui whom they also have kids together.


Very complicated


----------



## bonnielulu

3awus said:


> Two clutches is a bit weird. And she needs to learn how to stand for photo op


I can't agree more


----------



## dessert1st

Verycherryberry said:


> It's her boyfriend.  They have kids together.  Joseph Lau also has another public girlfriend, Yvonne Lui whom they also have kids together.




How come there are more pics of Kimbee and not Yvonne who I assume has as many H bags as Kimbee?


----------



## dessert1st

tammywks said:


> Yes, this is a reseller store called Famous Bags in Bangkok. And yes, all the bags are wrapped in plastic.
> Credit: famousbag's IG
> View attachment 2623071
> 
> View attachment 2623072
> 
> View attachment 2623073
> 
> View attachment 2623074
> 
> View attachment 2623075




Is this where they buy most of their H bags and not from H boutiques?


----------



## poptarts

tammywks said:


> This one? It's from Indonesian fashion brand Biyan (you may find it at net-a-porter) but this piece was sold out already.
> View attachment 2622922
> 
> View attachment 2622923



Thanks very much tammywks!


----------



## tammywks

Azrael said:


> May I ask, if all these bags are authentic Hermès?



Not sure whether the reseller is reliable or not.


----------



## tammywks

dessert1st said:


> How come there are more pics of Kimbee and not Yvonne who I assume has as many H bags as Kimbee?



This is the reason.
http://www.scmp.com/article/658546/tycoons-girlfriend-issues-statement-his-assistants-baby
http://www.plushasia.com/article/773



dessert1st said:


> Is this where they buy most of their H bags and not from H boutiques?



This is what the shop owner said on IG. 





poptarts said:


> Thanks very much tammywks!



Welcome


----------



## tammywks

Terri Kwan with GP
Credit: Her IG 21.05.2014


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

tammywks said:


> This is the reason.
> http://www.scmp.com/article/658546/tycoons-girlfriend-issues-statement-his-assistants-baby
> http://www.plushasia.com/article/773
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the shop owner said on IG.
> View attachment 2624280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome



Ok I am Asian, but I have got to ask, why do they keep on doing that 'I think I look so innocent, and whoops, did you just take a picture of me, I didn't get time to pose, etc.' look. Its cute the first few times you see it, but after a while it gets annoying.. (On my books its gonna surpass the duck face)


----------



## CanadianGal

There's so much humidity in Asia, wouldn't wrapping bags in platic damage the leather?


----------



## Jadeite

CanadianGal said:


> There's so much humidity in Asia, wouldn't wrapping bags in platic damage the leather?




Stores are all airconditioned.


----------



## tammywks

Jamie Chua 
Credit: Her IG 22.05.2014


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Holding food that close to an exotic bag is scary.


----------



## miss oinky

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 2623410



The Malachite Bolide 27 ? looks really nice  ^_^



tammywks said:


> Recent photos of Emily Lam with H
> Source: Her IG
> View attachment 2623471



Love this too  ^_^

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## peggioka

Thanks for posting Mrs. Skulthai's pics.  Also, I love that little green K 25  



tammywks said:


> This is the reason.
> http://www.scmp.com/article/658546/tycoons-girlfriend-issues-statement-his-assistants-baby
> http://www.plushasia.com/article/773
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the shop owner said on IG.
> View attachment 2624280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome


----------



## tammywks

Jamie Chua
Credit: Her IG 23.05.2014


----------



## footnotation

Love these Asian candids, tammywks. Please keep sharing!



tammywks said:


> Recent photos of Emily Lam with H
> Source: Her IG
> View attachment 2623471
> 
> View attachment 2623472
> 
> View attachment 2623473





tammywks said:


> Aimee Chan with GP
> Credit: Weibo 17.05.2014
> View attachment 2620723


----------



## aizawamegamill

Chinese actress Yao Di


----------



## ozzykoko

love the orange


----------



## Blue Rain

Don't you think this orange is too light? This is not the H signature orange.


----------



## Princess D

Blue Rain said:


> Don't you think this orange is too light? This is not the H signature orange.




Looks like crevette


----------



## [vogue]

tammywks said:


> Jamie Chua
> Credit: Her IG 23.05.2014
> View attachment 2627387
> 
> View attachment 2627388


I literally can't deal with JC's look in #3295 at all. I mean. What's going on?!


----------



## Hyangsoo

[vogue];26808551 said:
			
		

> I literally can't deal with JC's look in #3295 at all. I mean. What's going on?!


I can't deal with what's going on in most of her pics anymore in general, I just feel it seems like she has too much money and doesn't know what else to do with her life.  I don't know much about her but if she spends this much time putting pics of her and her hermes up for other people to gawk at, I don't feel envious of her at all no matter how much money she has...and I don't like her choice in outfits much anyway.


----------



## Poooop

I like her, it's her buisness to do or spent with her life, why we need to care? Love to see the eye candies , her collection of hermes is more than wonderful!


----------



## Curliefury

audreylita said:


> If they were in the states someone would have grabbed them to be part of a reality show.



Ditto

Sent from my GT-N7100 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## eunaddict

Hyangsoo said:


> I can't deal with what's going on in most of her pics anymore in general, I just feel it seems like she has too much money and doesn't know what else to do with her life.  I don't know much about her but if she spends this much time putting pics of her and her hermes up for other people to gawk at, I don't feel envious of her at all no matter how much money she has...and I don't like her choice in outfits much anyway.



I think it's hard to judge her outfits and collection objectively. After all, even SIA flight attendants now joke that to quit their job, all they need to do is "pull a Jamie Chua".

I do envy her collection though, not so much that work free life...some stress is a good thing.


----------



## [vogue]

amaris said:


> I think it's hard to judge her outfits and collection objectively. After all, even SIA flight attendants now joke that to quit their job, all they need to do is "pull a Jamie Chua".
> 
> I do envy her collection though, not so much that work free life...some stress is a good thing.


Agreed. Great pieces but put together, I can't even. Anyway, back to topic!


----------



## lulilu

tammywks said:


> This is the reason.
> http://www.scmp.com/article/658546/tycoons-girlfriend-issues-statement-his-assistants-baby
> http://www.plushasia.com/article/773
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the shop owner said on IG.
> View attachment 2624280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome




Very interesting article.  It also had links to some legal problems of Mr Lau that are ery recent.  Shame.

I think Kimbee has matured, deveeloped a wonderful sense of style, and looks beautiful.  Love photos of the family.


----------



## Kitty S.

tammywks said:


> This is the reason.
> http://www.scmp.com/article/658546/tycoons-girlfriend-issues-statement-his-assistants-baby
> http://www.plushasia.com/article/773




Love Pamela Pak's wise poetic quote: "It's always Mr Lau who gets to raise the red lanterns. Since when did the lanterns get to have any say?"&#128566;


----------



## ustasena

chausseau said:


> More



I'm all for loving bags and fashion but this is too much... This is being a fashion victim.


----------



## eagle1002us

Madam Bijoux said:


> Holding food that close to an exotic bag is scary.





There's more where that came from.


----------



## joanneminnie

tammywks said:


> Recent photos of Emily Lam with H
> Source: Her IG
> View attachment 2623471
> 
> View attachment 2623472
> 
> View attachment 2623473




She looks gorgeous. May I know her IG name please? Thanks!


----------



## tammywks

joanneminnie said:


> She looks gorgeous. May I know her IG name please? Thanks!



Sure. Her IG is em_lam


----------



## twigski

[vogue];26808551 said:
			
		

> I literally can't deal with JC's look in #3295 at all. I mean. What's going on?!


 


Hyangsoo said:


> I can't deal with what's going on in most of her pics anymore in general, I just feel it seems like she has too much money and doesn't know what else to do with her life.  I don't know much about her but if she spends this much time putting pics of her and her hermes up for other people to gawk at, I don't feel envious of her at all no matter how much money she has...and I don't like her choice in outfits much anyway.


 
she looked muchprettier before getting all the surgery..now she looks like an animaecharacter
(AsiaOne Plush Pics)


----------



## Hyangsoo

twigski said:


> she looked muchprettier before getting all the surgery..now she looks like an animaecharacter
> (AsiaOne Plush Pics)


I thought the same thing... Too fake looking.


----------



## boparis

tammywks said:


> Yes, this is a reseller store called Famous Bags in Bangkok. And yes, all the bags are wrapped in plastic.
> Credit: famousbag's IG
> View attachment 2623071
> 
> View attachment 2623072
> 
> View attachment 2623073
> 
> View attachment 2623074
> 
> View attachment 2623075



wow.....looks amazing!!!!!
Looks like Bangkok is my next stop...lol


----------



## Jooyeon Lee

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


Sooo~~ pretty!!!


----------



## ozzykoko

love tina craig


----------



## ozzykoko

she has the best hermes collection


----------



## Moonbutterfly

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 2579804
> 
> 
> ABL with her son Peepy.
> Credit: IG


Did ABL has daughter?


----------



## tammywks

Charlene Choi wearing Soie-Cool
Credit: Oriental Daily, TungStar/Sina 08.06.2014


----------



## tammywks

Latest photos of Jamie Chua and Au Skulthai with H from their IG

*Jamie Chua*










*Au Skulthai*


----------



## tammywks

Kimbee Chan
Credit: Apple Daily 09.06.2014






Jade Lau
Credit: Apple Daily 05 & 10.06.2014


----------



## audreylita

tammywks said:


> Latest photos of Jamie Chua and Au Skulthai with H from their IG
> 
> *Jamie Chua*
> View attachment 2646873
> 
> View attachment 2646875
> 
> View attachment 2646876
> 
> View attachment 2646877
> 
> 
> *I'm so bored with my SO black box birkin . . . this bag is major yawnness.  *
> 
> *Au Skulthai*
> View attachment 2646878
> 
> View attachment 2646879
> 
> View attachment 2646880



I'm so bored with my SO black box birkin . . . this bag is major yawnness.  

That is so funny she should say this because I have the exact same bag and it gets very little use.  It is a beauty but is a bit one dimensional.  I'm not a fan of graphics on birkins but I like what she did a lot.  It's very professional and very girly.


----------



## tammywks

audreylita said:


> I'm so bored with my SO black box birkin . . . this bag is major yawnness.
> 
> That is so funny she should say this because I have the exact same bag and it gets very little use.  It is a beauty but is a bit one dimensional.  I'm not a fan of graphics on birkins but I like what she did a lot.  It's very professional and very girly.



How about these? Actually I'm not a fan of graphics on H bags too... 

An art piece from Art Basel Hong Kong 2014



2 K-pop stars G-Dragon@BigBang and CL@2NE1 with B customized by Tatum Mazzilli of Year Zero London.





And some more from the old thread below
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/bags-customized-610860.html

What History By Dylan does looks better to me. 
Han Ga In with H bags customized by History By Dylan


----------



## afsweet

Call me old fashion but I don't like any of the graphics on any H bags. I really like the SO black box birkin, and I think with twillies, charms, etc. there are other ways to get creative without doing something so drastic like an artsy graphic. Just by itself it serves as a beautiful collector's piece.


----------



## Pazdzernika

If they can afford to have so much money that they can spare an H bag for art I'm for it.  I guess in an odd way it's a way of outright stating you have so much money to throw around to do that!  LOL. All of those paintings above are worlds better than that monstrosity Kimmy K received from Kanye.


----------



## peggioka

Thanks a lot for posting the pictures of madam Au Skulthai.  She is a fashion aspiration for me, as she always mix the old and new and really work out her wardrobe.  



tammywks said:


> Latest photos of Jamie Chua and Au Skulthai with H from their IG
> 
> *Jamie Chua*
> View attachment 2646873
> 
> View attachment 2646875
> 
> View attachment 2646876
> 
> View attachment 2646877
> 
> 
> 
> *Au Skulthai*
> View attachment 2646878
> 
> View attachment 2646879
> 
> View attachment 2646880


----------



## Blue Rain

tammywks said:


> Latest photos of Jamie Chua and Au Skulthai with H from their IG
> 
> *Jamie Chua*
> View attachment 2646873
> 
> View attachment 2646875
> 
> View attachment 2646876
> 
> View attachment 2646877
> 
> 
> 
> *Au Skulthai*
> View attachment 2646878
> 
> View attachment 2646879
> 
> View attachment 2646880


 
I like her sense of fashion and H collection, but she has got to come up with a new stance! Her whole gang are posing the same way nowadays.


----------



## Jadeite

Moonbutterfly said:


> Did ABL has daughter?




I don't think so. She has 2 daughters in law though. Also very good looking ladies.


----------



## Jadeite

Au skulthai is very inspirational. I liken her to a mischievous pixie who dresses well.


----------



## asdf08

Jade Lau
Credit: Apple Daily 05 & 10.06.2014
View attachment 2646904

View attachment 2646905

View attachment 2646906

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Does anyone know what color is it?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

I'm not sure these photos have been posted here. credit: manager.co.th


----------



## chicinthecity777

LOUKPEACH said:


> I'm not sure these photos have been posted here. credit: manager.co.th



Ouch! The hair! My eyes, my eyes! I didn't know 80's was back!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Salute the one and only madam Puengboonpra


----------



## Pazdzernika

LOUKPEACH said:


> I'm not sure these photos have been posted here. credit: manager.co.th




1.  She kind of looks like the Imelda Marcos of bags (and she shares her hair)

2.  Do you think all her bags are bought brand new? Do you think she bought any of them from secondhand sellers?


----------



## goyardlove

Pazdzernika said:


> 1.  She kind of looks like the Imelda Marcos of bags (and she shares her hair)
> 
> 2.  Do you think all her bags are bought brand new? Do you think she bought any of them from secondhand sellers?


I ALWAYS wonder when I see these bags on certain Thai celebrities. Even if you are rich, the quantity just seems a bit...


----------



## poptarts

OMG the one with the boat. I can't!


----------



## Blue Rain

poptarts said:


> OMG the one with the boat. I can't!



Me too. Instead of feeling impressed, the boat picture has a different effect on me.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Blue Rain said:


> Me too. Instead of feeling impressed, the boat picture has a different effect on me.




Go on....


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Pazdzernika said:


> 1.  She kind of looks like the Imelda Marcos of bags (and she shares her hair)
> 
> 2.  Do you think all her bags are bought brand new? Do you think she bought any of them from secondhand sellers?


I dare not to say. LOL


----------



## Pazdzernika

LOUKPEACH said:


> I dare not to say. LOL




Those were pretty cool pictures, though.  Thank you for sharing them.  What was the context? Was it just a magazine article talking about how fantastically wealthy this woman is?


----------



## Jadeite

LOUKPEACH said:


> I'm not sure these photos have been posted here. credit: manager.co.th




Yes these are old pics from back in 2012.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Jadeite said:


> Yes these are old pics from back in 2012.



Ah sorry next time I'll check first.



Pazdzernika said:


> Those were pretty cool pictures, though.  Thank you for sharing them.  What was the context? Was it just a magazine article talking about how fantastically wealthy this woman is?



Couple years ago there was a big flood in Bangkok and she just posted this fabulous pic of her on the boat to be a part of that event LOL


----------



## alterego

LOUKPEACH said:


> I'm not sure these photos have been posted here. credit: manager.co.th



This just looks so bizarre...I really don't understand these photos.


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Chan wearing Evelyne
Credit: Headline Daily 12.06.2014


----------



## Ccc1

tammywks said:


> Aimee Chan wearing Evelyne
> Credit: Headline Daily 12.06.2014
> View attachment 2650346
> 
> View attachment 2650347
> 
> View attachment 2650348


Thank you for the great pics. Could you please tell me the size & color of the Evelyne?


----------



## tammywks

Tony Jaa
Credit: Apple Daily 13.06.2014


----------



## tammywks

Ccc1 said:


> Thank you for the great pics. Could you please tell me the size & color of the Evelyne?



Welcome. It looks like GM to me. As for the color, it looks like RC or RG.


----------



## thyme

Ccc1 said:


> Thank you for the great pics. Could you please tell me the size & color of the Evelyne?



GM rouge garrance is my guess


----------



## jsjjss

Hermes exhibition in Taiwan

Credit: Apple daily TW






Special order: a cart to carry Hermes perfume and gloves




Special order: a bag to carry apple


----------



## perlerare

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ouch! The hair! My eyes, my eyes! I didn't know 80's was back!!!



Really ? They are everywhere !


----------



## perlerare

alterego said:


> This just looks so bizarre...I really don't understand these photos.



In some countries, abundance of material belongings is a good thing to show. 
In other cultures, it's not. It might even look vulgar. 

It's only a question of point of view.


----------



## Happyfeet25

LOUKPEACH said:


> Salute the one and only madam Puengboonpra


I really like her son as well. They have a take it or leave it attitude


----------



## Happyfeet25

Au Monlahcha Skulthai is one of the best dress women I know. Always elegant, always classy, never loud


----------



## Happyfeet25

twigski said:


> she looked muchprettier before getting all the surgery..now she looks like an animaecharacter
> (AsiaOne Plush Pics)


Fully agree with u. Plastic face now


----------



## Happyfeet25

tammywks said:


> Cheryl Yang, Taiwanese actress, wears Bambou CDC ghw and Bambou/Blanc Hapi
> Credit: Her FB 26.04.2014
> View attachment 2595263
> 
> View attachment 2595265


That's the cutest bear ever


----------



## Suzie

Happyfeet25 said:


> Au Monlahcha Skulthai is one of the best dress women I know. Always elegant, always classy, never loud



I totally agree, love her.


----------



## chicinthecity777

perlerare said:


> Really ? They are everywhere !



Thank god not anywhere near me!


----------



## CanadianGal

I honestly wonder if that person ordered the apple bag actually carries it everyday&#8230;LOL. When I read the description I thought it was to carry an apple computer!


----------



## tammywks

Terri Kwan with Mini Evelyne
Credit: IG 14.06.2014



Au Skulthai with Constance
Credit: IG 14.06.2014



Jamie Chua
Credit: IG 14.06.2014


----------



## crazyforhermess

Both of your quotes really made me laughing so hard LOL




xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank god not anywhere near me!


----------



## tammywks

Jamie Chua
Credit: IG 15.06.2014




Terri Kwan
Credit: IG 15.06.2014


----------



## jsjjss

Pace Wu

Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan


----------



## Blue Rain

tammywks said:


> Jamie Chua
> Credit: IG 15.06.2014
> View attachment 2652727
> 
> 
> I like the way she ties the scarf on the Evelyne.


----------



## Blue Rain

jsjjss said:


> Pace Wu
> 
> Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan
> 
> View attachment 2652782



Please.....don't make the Himalayan a diaper bag!


----------



## tammywks

Blue Rain said:


> tammywks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua
> Credit: IG 15.06.2014
> View attachment 2652727
> 
> 
> I like the way she ties the scarf on the Evelyne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
Click to expand...


----------



## Jadeite

Thumbs up again for Ms Skulthai!


----------



## dolphingirl

Blue Rain said:


> Please.....don't make the Himalayan a diaper bag!



I would be more worried about the baby slipping off her arm any time.


----------



## Pazdzernika

dolphingirl said:


> I would be more worried about the baby slipping off her arm any time.




Yeah, I want to scream "You don't need to drink Starbucks that badly - support your baby!"


----------



## Kitty S.

dolphingirl said:


> i would be more worried about the baby slipping off her arm any time.



+1


----------



## temps

dolphingirl said:


> I would be more worried about the baby slipping off her arm any time.




So true!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jsjjss said:


> Pace Wu
> 
> Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan
> 
> View attachment 2652782



Juggling mom.  I fear for the baby !


----------



## Verycherryberry

jsjjss said:


> Pace Wu
> 
> Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan
> 
> View attachment 2652782



That looks dangerous with the way she carries her baby. The B is way more secure on her arm than the baby!
 She probably did it for pose only and hands it back to the maid after the pic is taken.


----------



## Kimber7

LOUKPEACH said:


> I'm not sure these photos have been posted here. credit: manager.co.th


OMG... I HAVE NO WORDS. Do these people seriously not have anything better to do with their time?!


----------



## ainct

Kimber7 said:


> OMG... I HAVE NO WORDS. Do these people seriously not have anything better to do with their time?!



I laughed out loud.


----------



## Love-Vintage

tammywks said:


> Jamie Chua
> Credit: IG 15.06.2014
> View attachment 2652727
> 
> 
> 
> Terri Kwan
> Credit: IG 15.06.2014
> View attachment 2652728


This is the first time I saw JC with evelyne. Looks good on her with the scarf tied!


----------



## tammywks

Love-Vintage said:


> This is the first time I saw JC with evelyne. Looks good on her with the scarf tied!




I feel the same. 

-------------------------

Terri Kwan @ Hermes Leather Forever
 exhibition
Credit: IG 17.06.2014


----------



## pretty99

jsjjss said:


> Pace Wu
> 
> Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan
> 
> View attachment 2652782



she's totally under fire with this picture...........the TW media is bombing her big time!!
cause she thinks the "baby" is a new fashion accessory!!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

pretty99 said:


> she's totally under fire with this picture...........the TW media is bombing her big time!!
> cause she thinks the "baby" is a new fashion accessory!!!!!



Actually I agree. It really looks likes she is going to drop the poor baby and no Starbucks or Himalayan is worth that. Pass the items to the photographer! Better yet get an Evelyn/ Jypsiere/Lindy/ Berline.


----------



## tammywks

Jamie 
Credit: IG 17 & 18 Aug 2014


----------



## tammywks

Ko So Young, Korean actress
Credit: leehaeyoung1730's IG 14.06.2014




Lee Hae Young, Korean actress
Credit: IG 15.06.2014


----------



## Jadeite

Thanks for the pics tammywks.


----------



## tammywks

Almen Wong, Hong Kong yoga teacher/model, carrying Kelly Cut
Credit: Weibo 16.06.2014


----------



## tammywks

Jadeite said:


> Thanks for the pics tammywks.



You're always welcome,* Jadeite*.


----------



## Hyangsoo

tammywks said:


> You're always welcome,* Jadeite*.


Yes,thank you so much for the pictures! I always enjoy looking at them.


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Ko So Young, Korean actress
> Credit: leehaeyoung1730's IG 14.06.2014
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Hae Young, Korean actress
> Credit: IG 15.06.2014



great pics *tammy*!! thank you...is that her husband Jang Dong Gun next to her?

not a fan of BE but the candy version in Epsom is nice!!


----------



## goyardlove

tammywks said:


> Ko So Young, Korean actress
> Credit: leehaeyoung1730's IG 14.06.2014
> View attachment 2656092
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Hae Young, Korean actress
> Credit: IG 15.06.2014
> View attachment 2656094
> 
> View attachment 2656096


Koreans have an uncanny sense of style. Loving the colour of her Kelly.


----------



## Hyangsoo

chincac said:


> great pics *tammy*!! thank you...is that her husband Jang Dong Gun next to her?
> 
> not a fan of BE but the candy version in Epsom is nice!!


I think it is jang dong gun.


----------



## tammywks

chincac said:


> great pics *tammy*!! thank you...is that her husband Jang Dong Gun next to her?
> 
> not a fan of BE but the candy version in Epsom is nice!!




Welcome. And yes, that is Jang Dong Gun.


----------



## tammywks

Sabrina Ho
Credit: Apple Daily 20.06.2014


----------



## Handbag1234

LOUKPEACH said:


> I'm not sure these photos have been posted here. credit: manager.co.th


Love this. Who actually says, hey let's get all the birkins out, I'll release my inner Alexis Carrington and we can all pile on the boat and take it for a spin?!


----------



## paulaho

Arissa Cheo - S'pore


----------



## tammywks

Candy Law
Credit: Apple Daily 24.06.2014




Michelle Chua
Credit: Apple Daily 24.06.2014


----------



## tammywks

Cecilia Cheung Pak-Chi
Credit: Monita Cheng's Weibo 22.06.2014






Monita Cheng Ming-ming
Credit: Her Weibo 23.06.2014


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Cecilia Cheung Pak-Chi
> Credit: Monita Cheng's Weibo 22.06.2014
> View attachment 2664571
> 
> View attachment 2664572
> 
> 
> 
> Monita Cheng Ming-ming
> Credit: Her Weibo 23.06.2014
> View attachment 2664573



Cecilia looked so excited to open her new bag.  Looks like Turquoise to me ! Didn't know that Monita is on Weibo.  She looks elegant all the time.


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Cecilia Cheung Pak-Chi
> Credit: Monita Cheng's Weibo 22.06.2014



the so kelly looks huge on her!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> the so kelly looks huge on her!



Was about to say this. Since she is slim, I think a 22 would be better and not so overwhelming.


----------



## crazyforhermess

It seems like the birkin is carrying her.




paulaho said:


> View attachment 2662795
> 
> 
> Arissa Cheo - S'pore


----------



## jsjjss

Serina Liu

Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan

This is a closer shot of the bags on that rack/display in the "Leather Forever" show.


----------



## miss oinky

tammywks said:


> Cecilia Cheung Pak-Chi
> Credit: Monita Cheng's Weibo 22.06.2014
> View attachment 2664571
> 
> View attachment 2664572
> 
> 
> Cecilia's expression is priceless  ^_^  Agree that the So Kelly is tad big on her petite frame.


----------



## Piyo1115

miss oinky said:


> tammywks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilia Cheung Pak-Chi
> 
> Credit: Monita Cheng's Weibo 22.06.2014
> 
> View attachment 2664571
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilia's expression is priceless  ^_^  Agree that the So Kelly is tad big on her petite frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea her expression is too funny. I guess that's what H does to ppl
Click to expand...


----------



## RayLin

Korean actress Young-Ae Lee 
Da-Ai TV


----------



## runandstretch

RayLin said:


> Korean actress Young-Ae Lee
> Da-Ai TV
> 
> View attachment 2670784



B30? Great size on her!


----------



## miss oinky

Ms Lee makes me fall in love with 30    And she looks way younger than 44, her skin is flawless, swoon.

Thx RayLin  ^_^


----------



## twinkle2

runandstretch said:


> B30? Great size on her!


Lovely lady indeed.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

RayLin said:


> Korean actress Young-Ae Lee
> Da-Ai TV
> 
> View attachment 2670784



Looks like Gris T. to me ??  She is still my favorite Korean address.


----------



## Hyangsoo

I love how she's not overly made up, seems so much more classy to me.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

RayLin said:


> Korean actress Young-Ae Lee
> Da-Ai TV
> 
> View attachment 2670784



Looks like Gris T. to me ??  She is still my favorite Korean address.


----------



## tammywks

Choi Ji-woo
Credit: Apple Daily 03.07.2014 & Headline Daily 04.07.2014


----------



## Hyangsoo

tammywks said:


> Choi Ji-woo
> Credit: Apple Daily 03.07.2014 & Headline Daily 04.07.2014
> View attachment 2675497
> 
> View attachment 2675498


Like this outfit!


----------



## skylover83

Amazing.
She doesn't look like in 40's too. 
That white Kelly looks so fresh on her. 


tammywks said:


> Choi Ji-woo
> Credit: Apple Daily 03.07.2014 & Headline Daily 04.07.2014
> View attachment 2675497
> 
> View attachment 2675498


----------



## tammywks

Yumiko Cheng with Herbag Zip 39
Credit: IG 05.07.2014


----------



## madisonmamaw

tammywks said:


> Cecilia Cheung Pak-Chi
> Credit: Monita Cheng's Weibo 22.06.2014
> View attachment 2664571
> 
> View attachment 2664572
> 
> 
> 
> Monita Cheng Ming-ming
> Credit: Her Weibo 23.06.2014
> View attachment 2664573



thank you for posting cecilias picture
she was always my favorite until recently 
i was at h trying on a so kelly also, in violet though
its nice to see her face


----------



## goyardlove

From the past week (July 1st - July 7th):

Rainie Yang


----------



## Blue Rain

goyardlove said:


> From the past week (July 1st - July 7th):
> 
> Rainie Yang



She's dressing like going to the office, not a movie premier.


----------



## tammywks

Jamie Chua 
IG 09.07.2014










Au Skulthai
IG 09.07.2014






Kini Hsu, Show Lo's manager
IG 09 & 10.07.2014


----------



## solouloulou

Is JC croco a BE or BS? Soooooo gorgeous


----------



## tammywks

solouloulou said:


> Is JC croco a BE or BS? Soooooo gorgeous




It's BE I believe.


----------



## tammywks

Li Bingbing, Chinese actress
Credit: Weibo 10.07.2014


----------



## Hyangsoo

tammywks said:


> Li Bingbing, Chinese actress
> Credit: Weibo 10.07.2014
> View attachment 2682016


She looks really cool here!  First time seeing such a small Constance!


----------



## tammywks

Hyangsoo said:


> She looks really cool here!  First time seeing such a small Constance!




It's micro constance


----------



## tammywks

Niki Chow with Lindy
Credit: Apple Daily 11.07.2014


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Niki Chow with Lindy
> Credit: Apple Daily 11.07.2014
> View attachment 2683287
> 
> View attachment 2683288
> 
> View attachment 2683289
> 
> View attachment 2683290



Great pics of Niki.  Looks like a 26cm Lindy on her. Looks so tiny but cute since it is in Rouge Caseque.


----------



## jmen

This is the first time seeing a Lindy that I thought wow how nice.  I attribute this new feeling of nice due to it being smaller than the Lindy's I've seen both in pics and IRL.  Until this pic I've thought it too klunky looking no matter how it was carried, not so in this pic.


----------



## CookyMonster

Thai celebs & socialites Chompoo Araya Hargate, Papueans, Mind Napasasi


----------



## claremcgibbons

IFFAH said:


> Monlacha Skulthai


woah - LOVE the size of this one!


----------



## jet912

tammywks said:


> Li Bingbing, Chinese actress
> Credit: Weibo 10.07.2014
> View attachment 2682016


That small Red Constance looks cute on her!


----------



## hforhermes

tammywks said:


> Li Bingbing, Chinese actress
> Credit: Weibo 10.07.2014
> View attachment 2682016




Omg that Constance is so cute on her!


----------



## tammywks

Jamie Chua with Constance Elan
IG 14.07.2014


----------



## Niyanjun

Hi anyone know what size is Nikki show Lindy bag? 34? Or 30?? Thx


----------



## aizawamegamill

Niyanjun said:


> Hi anyone know what size is Nikki show Lindy bag? 34? Or 30?? Thx



30  Hong Kong women like smaller Hermes bags. That Lindy doesn't look like a 34 at all


----------



## cr1stalangel

Niyanjun said:


> Hi anyone know what size is Nikki show Lindy bag? 34? Or 30?? Thx



You mean Niki Chow Rouge Casaque Lindy ? It's a 26.


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, her IG


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, her IG


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, her IG


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, her IG


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2687448
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, her IG



She really is a cutie. Hard to imagine that she has 2 kids.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2687454
> 
> 
> Instagram



So good to see Diana here again. She has been MIA on TPF.  Thanks *Rose* !


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

chkpfbeliever said:


> So good to see Diana here again. She has been MIA on TPF.  Thanks *Rose* !


you're very welcome.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2687578
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai, instagram



Is this real painting on her Gris K or a photoshop? I have never seen her wearing this bag before.


----------



## rosewang924

Blue Rain said:


> Is this real painting on her Gris K or a photoshop? I have never seen her wearing this bag before.




I'm not sure, found photo on her Instagram acct., maybe the more experienced ladies of this forum can help.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## victoria2014

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2687617
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai, instagram




Love this look &#128079;


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## CookyMonster

Malaysian songstress Dato' Siti Nurhaliza shopping at Pavilion KL today (16.7.14)


----------



## Julide

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2687733
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai, instagram



Omg!! Can I have her emeralds and her croc mini Kelly?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2687733
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai, instagram


 
As always, my idol ABL makes everything and everyone around her disappear.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## tammywks

Elva Hsiao and Cheryl Yang
Weibo 14.07.2014


----------



## Jadeite

Ms Skulthai gets my vote. She marries fun and chic and stylish so well.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Kelly 25, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Kelly25, instagram


----------



## $1.10

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2687678
> 
> 
> Instagram





Can some constance expert please advise why some shoulder strap seems to be shorter than others. Thanks


----------



## audreylita

$1.10 said:


> Can some constance expert please advise why some shoulder strap seems to be shorter than others. Thanks



Depends on the size of the purse.  Also, some people have SO'd shoulder straps after the fact.  

Additionally, if you order a SO kelly you do have the option of getting the strap any length you want.


----------



## iheartorange

Ex-cookie member (HK pop music group), Gloria, using her Lindy on the way to work in HK (she is no longer a singer but a CPA accountant working for Deloitte)..


----------



## CookyMonster

iheartorange said:


> View attachment 2690285
> 
> 
> Ex-cookie member (HK pop music group), Gloria, using her Lindy on the way to work in HK (she is no longer a singer but a CPA accountant working for Deloitte)..



Beauty with brains & talents! &#128077;


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, selfie, her instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## Anfang

Mrs Au Skulthai, the best EVER!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2690486
> 
> 
> Dsaks, instagram




Such a fabulous stylish icon! I love how she works the head scarf to her advantage.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram, traveling in style


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## eagle1002us

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2688303
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, instagram





That yellow jacket and bag looks stunning on Jamie!  What color is the bag?  thank you *rosewang924*


----------



## cr1stalangel

eagle1002us said:


> That yellow jacket and bag looks stunning on Jamie!  What color is the bag?  thank you *rosewang924*



I believe it's Souffre in Epsom.


----------



## Inkbluelover

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram




Could someone id the color of this Birkin? Thanks


----------



## Heavenplay

sorry double post, please delete it ,mod.


----------



## Heavenplay

Inkbluelover said:


> Could someone id the color of this Birkin? Thanks


35 birkin  in lilac and violet chevre


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Inkbluelover

Heavenplay said:


> 35 birkin  in lilac and violet chevre



Thanks honey


----------



## Niyanjun

Thx for all the updated photo  love and enjoying so much


----------



## Niyanjun

And of course love to see more photo


----------



## $1.10

audreylita said:


> Depends on the size of the purse.  Also, some people have SO'd shoulder straps after the fact.
> 
> Additionally, if you order a SO kelly you do have the option of getting the strap any length you want.





Hi! Thanks for your reply


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Happyfeet25

rosewang924 said:


> I'm not sure, found photo on her Instagram acct., maybe the more experienced ladies of this forum can help.


I think it's a bag from Happy Berry in Bangkok. They have plenty of cute painted bags 
Would assume she supports "local" designers


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2691569
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai, instagram



Love her style. That outfit looks good on her slender build and the K25 is TDF.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## shalanma

Pamela Ardana


----------



## shalanma

Pamela Ardana


----------



## shalanma

Pamela Ardana


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Madam Bijoux

shalanma said:


> Pamela Ardana


 
She's giving Jamia Chua a run for her money.  That's a very interesting and unusual green Kelly


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

shalanma said:


> Pamela Ardana



What a beautiful collection for such a young lady !!


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Poooop

Madam Bijoux said:


> She's giving Jamia Chua a run for her money.  That's a very interesting and unusual green Kelly



i wouldn't compare them.it will take years.....to have Jamie Chua's collection, doesn't matter how much money u have. That's the beauty of H, always make u proud of what u have.


----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## solouloulou

Pamela's blue croco Kelly is gorgeous!!! 
Is it a K25 or 28? 
What blue is this


----------



## BabyP

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2696388
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua


Any id of Jamie Chua's shoes? Thanks


----------



## Keatyn

BabyP said:


> Any id of Jamie Chua's shoes? Thanks


I believe its Balenciaga


----------



## birkinmary

Look like YSL Tribute to me


----------



## rosewang924

BabyP said:


> Any id of Jamie Chua's shoes? Thanks





On her Instagram, it's Balenciaga, Lanvin, or Hermes.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2697445
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua



This is a great photo of Jamie.  Natural and happy !!  Thanks *Rosewang*.  happy Friday to all.


----------



## BabyP

rosewang924 said:


> On her Instagram, it's Balenciaga, Lanvin, or Hermes.


Out thanks so much Keatyn, birkinmary and rosewang


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, instagram, at Med Spa


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai


----------



## rosewang924

kwanterri


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## rosewang924

Papuean Skulthai


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## Love-Vintage

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2700339
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai


I just love looking at her fun outfits + H


----------



## purseinsanity

solouloulou said:


> Is JC croco a BE or BS? Soooooo gorgeous



She said on her Instagram that it's Blue Sapphire.


----------



## solouloulou

purseinsanity said:


> She said on her Instagram that it's Blue Sapphire.



Thanks!


----------



## solouloulou

Anyone can ID Pamela Ardana blue Croco Kelly? 
Do u think it's K25 or 28? 
Is it a Blue Brighton? 

Thanks


----------



## TankerToad

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2696393
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua


Parchment ostrich 
Ahhhh.. Swoon


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2701501
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua



Thanks rosewang924 for all the nice pictures. 

To this last pic of Jamie, I understand that the face mask is commonly seen in Asia and quite a necessary measure to take while you are sick. But I don't see it being part of the cuteness that she's trying to deliver here.


----------



## mlemee

Poooop said:


> i wouldn't compare them.it will take years.....to have Jamie Chua's collection, doesn't matter how much money u have. That's the beauty of H, always make u proud of what u have.



Well said


----------



## alphapha

Blue Rain said:


> Thanks rosewang924 for all the nice pictures.
> 
> To this last pic of Jamie, I understand that the face mask is commonly seen in Asia and quite a necessary measure to take while you are sick. But I don't see it being part of the cuteness that she's trying to deliver here.



Maybe she is afraid of being recognised in public? She is quite well known on IG.


----------



## alphapha

I wanted to contribute some pictures here but couldn't get the thumbnails to appear. What is wrong? Sorry for the off topic. I am a super newbie here.


----------



## alphapha

Ms. Siritorn Greewong
Source: IG
Same bag in 3 outfits recently. She is a gorgeous lady.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, today's outfit of the day.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2703781
> 
> 
> Dsaks, today's outfit of the day.



I have seen those before... Durians in a farmers market!


----------



## thyme

Blue Rain said:


> I have seen those before... Durians in a farmers market!


----------



## [vogue]

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2703788
> View attachment 2703789
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua


Any specs on the bag? Gorgeous colour, but her outfit is just...


----------



## alphapha

Ms. Siritorn Greewong
Source: IG


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua with Dsaks


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2704765
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua with Dsaks



WOW, the 2 H Queens finally met  !!!


----------



## rosewang924

Blue Rain said:


> I have seen those before... Durians in a farmers market!


lol, lol


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## Miss Al

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2704765
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua with Dsaks



I love both their bags!!! *drools*


----------



## alphapha

Ms. Siritorn Greewong
Source: IG

Finally we have a guy in the pics for a change... This thread seriously lack.the presence of males, apart from Mr. Joseph Lau who ocassionally gracing the posts... LOL


----------



## alphapha

Yes, when I saw the pic on IG just now, I was stunned for a while. didn't think they would be on friendly terms... haha...



chkpfbeliever said:


> WOW, the 2 H Queens finally met  !!!


----------



## jsjjss

Terri Kwan

Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily


----------



## TaLuLaGee

I am no fashion expert but I can't help but notice this. Looking at some (not all) of these women and their fashion sense...reminds me of an interview I once read of Inès de la Fressange. She said (not verbatim), "the way women "dress up" today, were once upon a time only seen on prostitutes".

Harsh but true.


----------



## crazyforhermess

not sure if her rock more eyes catching or her bangle.




alphapha said:


> Ms. Siritorn Greewong
> Source: IG
> 
> Finally we have a guy in the pics for a change... This thread seriously lack.the presence of males, apart from Mr. Joseph Lau who ocassionally gracing the posts... LOL


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, birkin in naturale ostrich toile


----------



## alphapha

crazyforhermess said:


> not sure if her rock more eyes catching or her bangle.



Haha... She also has a big rock on her pinky ring... Imagine that...
Her family owns a jewellery business so that explains the big rocks and fancy jewellery...


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## crazyforhermess

shoot me! LOL



alphapha said:


> Haha... She also has a big rock on her pinky ring... Imagine that...
> Her family owns a jewellery business so that explains the big rocks and fancy jewellery...


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai


----------



## Miss Al

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2704765
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua with Dsaks


 
Can anyone identify the color of Jamie Chua's croc birkin? Thanks.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Miss Al said:


> Can anyone identify the color of Jamie Chua's croc birkin? Thanks.



Just a guess, Bois de Rose ?


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks


----------



## shopoholica

TaLuLaGee said:


> I am no fashion expert but I can't help but notice this. Looking at some (not all) of these women and their fashion sense...reminds me of an interview I once read of Inès de la Fressange. She said (not verbatim), "the way women "dress up" today, were once upon a time only seen on prostitutes".
> 
> Harsh but true.


that was unnecessary...to each her own


----------



## dessert1st

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2710020
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710021
> 
> 
> Dsaks




She definitely has some of the most amazing bags.  Would love to know more about who she is.


----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## alphapha

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 2710556



Nice picture. Who is the lady? Sorry I couldn't identify.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

dessert1st said:


> She definitely has some of the most amazing bags.  Would love to know more about who she is.




I am in love with her collection! The matte croc birkins are really TDF. I remember she has a beton (?) croc birkin and a red kelly ghillies which I just adore.

http://www.dsaksinstyle.com


----------



## dessert1st

Hermesdiorduo said:


> I am in love with her collection! The matte croc birkins are really TDF. I remember she has a beton (?) croc birkin and a red kelly ghillies which I just adore.
> 
> http://www.dsaksinstyle.com




Thanks for link!


----------



## surfers

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua



Saw her wearing this white dress and blue Constance at Culina last Sat.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai


----------



## thyme

aizawamegamill said:


> .



fabulous pic!!


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai


----------



## chicinthecity777

^^^ The guy with the sunglasses, is he carrying a Kelly AND a Constance for real?


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ^^^ The guy with the sunglasses, is he carrying a Kelly AND a Constance for real?


 
lol..the constance and the furball is the bag charms for the K!! that is ABL's son after all...so the OTT is expected!!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ^^^ The guy with the sunglasses, is he carrying a Kelly AND a Constance for real?




Lol! I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Lol! I was going to say the same thing.



After seeing some "socialite" carrying two H clutches at the same time, I thought I'd seen it all but this tops that!


----------



## pretty99

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ^^^ The guy with the sunglasses, is he carrying a Kelly AND a Constance for real?




Ooooh ABL's lovely son, he could rock anything! Did u see his Xmas tree last year? That's really outrageous.


----------



## chicinthecity777

pretty99 said:


> Ooooh ABL's lovely son, he could rock anything! Did u see his Xmas tree last year? That's really outrageous.



No I don't know who he is nor do I care who he is. I only ever see his photos in this thread and carrying those two bags together is just silly.


----------



## Blue Rain

xiangxiang0731 said:


> No I don't know who he is nor do I care who he is. I only ever see his photos in this thread and carrying those two bags together is just silly.



His mother must have sent xoxoxo in the 2nd bag cause she didn't have enough time to fluff up her hair!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Blue Rain said:


> His mother must have sent xoxoxo in the 2nd bag cause she didn't have enough time to fluff up her hair!




Poor guy! I'd be cringing though if people start to copy his style of carrying multiple H bags &#128513; I think he's not the first one though to do this? I could be wrong.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Blue Rain said:


> His mother must have sent xoxoxo in the 2nd bag cause she didn't have enough time to fluff up her hair!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Poor guy! I'd be cringing though if people start to copy his style of carrying multiple H bags &#55357;&#56833; I think he's not the first one though to do this? I could be wrong.



Nope. I have seen it on others too. i have also seen people carrying a Birkin and a Chanel re-issue at the same time too.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2712210
> View attachment 2712211
> View attachment 2712212
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua



Can someone please tell me why do people do that hand sign in photos? It is considered to be a very rude thing to do here in parts of the western world.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Can someone please tell me why do people do that hand sign in photos? It is considered to be a very rude thing to do here in parts of the western world.


 
not in japan....it is supposed to be kawai (ie cute!!)


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> not in japan....it is supposed to be kawai (ie cute!!)



Ok! Of course! Cute! What else could it be!


----------



## aizawamegamill

alphapha said:


> Nice picture. Who is the lady? Sorry I couldn't identify.



I don't know her English name but she officially became the girlfriend of a real estate tycoon of Mainland China.  She posted a few shots of her "down to earth" life style in NYC but trying to hide this black Kelly bag (among other pics, a not so famous bag got full disclosure).


----------



## Madam Bijoux

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ok! Of course! Cute! What else could it be!



In some parts of town it could be a gang signal:devil:


----------



## yyyang

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2710020
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710021
> 
> 
> Dsaks


I fell in love with matte crocs after I saw dsaks wearing it. The white color is TDF! I initially thought that white hermes is a no no, since my friend said that it looks like a classroom chalk. :greengrin:

Anyway, just curious, is there any difference in price between matte crocs and normal shiny crocs? I'm assuming matte crocs is more expensive, and more rare.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Madam Bijoux said:


> In some parts of town it could be a gang signal:devil:



So true !!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> In some parts of town it could be a gang signal:devil:


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## Birdonce

Lol, she has that vest in two colors! The blue is less Michael Jackson vibe


----------



## goyardlove

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2715925
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua


I really don't like her style. So tacky


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I'm not normally in this thread but was just admiring today... why do I feel like 4 Asian women own 1/2 of all of the Hermes bags ever made on planet Earth?  :giggles: Just sayin. Ok. I will leave now.


----------



## Kkho

goyardlove said:


> I really don't like her style. So tacky




Agree. Classy dressing is probably not the right word to describe her style.


----------



## thyme

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm not normally in this thread but was just admiring today... why do I feel like 4 Asian women own 1/2 of all of the Hermes bags ever made on planet Earth?  :giggles: Just sayin. Ok. I will leave now.



 could be true!


----------



## dessert1st

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm not normally in this thread but was just admiring today... why do I feel like 4 Asian women own 1/2 of all of the Hermes bags ever made on planet Earth?  :giggles: Just sayin. Ok. I will leave now.





Totally and it seems like it's their mission to do so.  Of course seeing all their pics here sure makes it seem like it.


----------



## Blue Rain

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm not normally in this thread but was just admiring today... why do I feel like 4 Asian women own 1/2 of all of the Hermes bags ever made on planet Earth?  :giggles: Just sayin. Ok. I will leave now.



Have you seen the pic of ABL and her bag collection in a boat? I was speechless!


----------



## dessert1st

Blue Rain said:


> Have you seen the pic of ABL and her bag collection in a boat? I was speechless!




Or the one where she decorates her Xmas tree?


----------



## jyyanks

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm not normally in this thread but was just admiring today... why do I feel like 4 Asian women own 1/2 of all of the Hermes bags ever made on planet Earth?  :giggles: Just sayin. Ok. I will leave now.




Lol!! I'm not normally on this thread either but this post caught my eye because I was wondering the same thing. 

I will say they have excellent taste!!!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## HGT

israeli_flava said:


> i'm not normally in this thread but was just admiring today... Why do i feel like 4 asian women own 1/2 of all of the hermes bags ever made on planet earth?  :giggles: Just sayin. Ok. I will leave now.




lol!!!


----------



## baileylab

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2714445
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua



where is this exhibit in the background?  Oh my goodness! shaun the sheep characters!!!


----------



## Jadeite

Kkho said:


> Agree. Classy dressing is probably not the right word to describe her style.




Certainly not.


----------



## Jadeite

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm not normally in this thread but was just admiring today... why do I feel like 4 Asian women own 1/2 of all of the Hermes bags ever made on planet Earth?  :giggles: Just sayin. Ok. I will leave now.







dessert1st said:


> Totally and it seems like it's their mission to do so.  Of course seeing all their pics here sure makes it seem like it.




It's possibly true. At the rate it's going Asians will own enough of these bags to feed the world twice over.


----------



## Suncatcher

Curious, does this Jamie Chua do anything other than pose with her Hermes collection, like charitable work or philanthropy?  I don't know who she is but with her money, she could also do fabulous things with to help others (as well as buy Hermes).  Just saying.  Okay, bye, and sorry if OT.


----------



## Hyangsoo

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua


Her pictures truly make me cringe. I think its a combination of her outfits, recycled poses, and ostentatiousness all together.  Not the H of course!

Agree with MrsJDS, have wondered the same thing myself on whether she does any giving or charitable work.


----------



## Jltieman

Hyangsoo said:


> Her pictures truly make me cringe. I think its a combination of her outfits, recycled poses, and ostentatiousness all together.  Not the H of course!
> 
> Agree with MrsJDS, have wondered the same thing myself on whether she does any giving or charitable work.





I don't know about the charitable work or what she even does regularly. I did a quick google search because I had no clue who she was. According to multiple articles, she was a stewardess for an airline prior to marrying her (now ex) husband who is a multimillionaire business man. They recently divorced after 15 years of marriage. She successfully froze her husbands assets of $93 million during the divorce and now receives $450,000 a month in "maintenance" fees from the divorce settlement. 

Personally, I find that outrageous. But, to each their own. 

At least she has a bag collection we can all drool over.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## rosewang924

I dont know too much about Jamie Chua, I follow her because I love to see her H collection.


----------



## Kkho

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua




Gosh! She finally wears something that covers all of her legs &#128541;


----------



## Birdonce

baileylab said:


> where is this exhibit in the background?  Oh my goodness! shaun the sheep characters!!!



I missed that! LOVE Shaun the Sheep. My toddler is now obsessed with Timmy Time.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Kkho said:


> Gosh! She finally wears something that covers all of her legs &#128541;


----------



## Trendz

Jadeite said:


> It's possibly true. At the rate it's going Asians will own enough of these bags to feed the world twice over.




LOL so true...


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua




I noticed the nice patina on the bag but when i looked closely at the picture, what are those stripes on the corners of the bag? Is the bag covered in plastic? Any thoughts ladies? Could it be lizard skin?


----------



## cr1stalangel

Hermesdiorduo said:


> I noticed the nice patina on the bag but when i looked closely at the picture, what are those stripes on the corners of the bag? Is the bag covered in plastic? Any thoughts ladies? Could it be lizard skin?



The Orange B is in lizard skin. Pretty colour.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermesdiorduo said:


> I noticed the nice patina on the bag but when i looked closely at the picture, what are those stripes on the corners of the bag? Is the bag covered in plastic? Any thoughts ladies? Could it be lizard skin?



It's the lizard skin.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Kkho said:


> Gosh! She finally wears something that covers all of her legs &#128541;


----------



## runandstretch

kkho said:


> gosh! She finally wears something that covers all of her legs &#128541;



+1!!!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2718986
> View attachment 2718987
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua



No one needs to see that she doesn't have underwear on. Cover up is classier girlfriend!


----------



## Jadeite

MrsJDS said:


> Curious, does this Jamie Chua do anything other than pose with her Hermes collection, like charitable work or philanthropy?  I don't know who she is but with her money, she could also do fabulous things with to help others (as well as buy Hermes).  Just saying.  Okay, bye, and sorry if OT.




Well if she does, it's not posted on Instagram. It's a shame. She does have a magnificent closet , which is why we are here to moon over.


----------



## Kkho

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2718986
> View attachment 2718987
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua




I'm sorry but the near buttock exposure is simply distasteful. I sometimes wish I could cover her poses and outfits and just ogle at her bags and accessories.


----------



## ghoztz

Kkho said:


> I'm sorry but the near buttock exposure is simply distasteful. I sometimes wish I could cover her poses and outfits and just ogle at her bags and accessories.



+1!!  I never understand her outfits.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Blue Rain said:


> No one needs to see that she doesn't have underwear on. Cover up is classier girlfriend!


Thong Maybe?


----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2718986
> View attachment 2718987
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua



Really???


----------



## chicinthecity777

LOUKPEACH said:


> Thong Maybe?



Whatever she wore, the photos of side butt are awful!


----------



## Kkho

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Whatever she wore, the photos of side butt are awful!




Agree!! Thong or no thong! Distasteful!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Whatever she wore, the photos of side butt are awful!







Kkho said:


> Agree!! Thong or no thong! Distasteful!




I wish i didn't see that photo.


----------



## Miss Al

Kkho said:


> I'm sorry but the near buttock exposure is simply distasteful. I sometimes wish I could cover her poses and outfits and just ogle at her bags and accessories.



Agree. I also had that thought.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## shopoholica

MrsJDS said:


> Curious, does this Jamie Chua do anything other than pose with her Hermes collection, like charitable work or philanthropy?  I don't know who she is but with her money, she could also do fabulous things with to help others (as well as buy Hermes).  Just saying.  Okay, bye, and sorry if OT.


Well apparently she does do fundraisers by selling bags and sending the profits to certain charities...but whether or not her money is "hers" is up for debate lol. I don't particularly respect Jamie Chua, but to each his own.


----------



## Millicat

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua



Wow, she looks great here 
I think this is the first I've seen of her looking like a normal person, and, her face looks beautiful here - is this a recent picture because her face looks a lot less natural usually ?


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## birkinmary

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2718986
> View attachment 2718987
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua


----------



## creighbaby

shopoholica said:


> Well apparently she does do fundraisers by selling bags and sending the profits to certain charities...but whether or not her money is "hers" is up for debate lol. I don't particularly respect Jamie Chua, but to each his own.




I like her. Sure, she has the same expressions in her photos, but I don't mind.  I do think that her face was much more refreshing when she was married. She has a great sense of style and an amazing wardrobe. She has an IG based store that also does pop-ups in Singapore. I check out her Instagram posts because they provide a bit more depth to her. 

I would love to see updated photos of her Chanel and hermes collections.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2720791


Dream team!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2720031
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua



Love seeing her H collection, so MUCH eyecandy. Thanks for posting pics *rosewang!*


----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2720031
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua



I like what she's wearing here!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2721896
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua



Rosewang924: I have never seen one like that before. Is it a personally modified K or is there a name for it?


----------



## audreylita

Blue Rain said:


> Rosewang924: I have never seen one like that before. Is it a personally modified K or is there a name for it?



A seller had a 28 kelly on e-bay like this and called it a golf kelly.  The picture circulated here on tpf under another thread and people said it looked like a golf shoe and also that it looked like the purse had a beard.


----------



## rosewang924

Blue Rain said:


> Rosewang924: I have never seen one like that before. Is it a personally modified K or is there a name for it?




It's the Hermes Shoulder Kelly Fringe bag.


----------



## Blue Rain

audreylita said:


> A seller had a 28 kelly on e-bay like this and called it a golf kelly.  The picture circulated here on tpf under another thread and people said it looked like a golf shoe and also that it looked like the purse had a beard.



A beard or a mop I say. Not that this k looks bad - just different. So, it's an official issue then.


----------



## Jadeite

Blue Rain said:


> A beard or a mop I say. Not that this k looks bad - just different. So, it's an official issue then.




Yes, it was for a limited period of time. Just after the JPG shoulder Kelly. 
Heavier than a mop though.


----------



## Blue Rain

Jadeite said:


> Yes, it was for a limited period of time. Just after the JPG shoulder Kelly.
> Heavier than a mop though.


 
Ha...ha... Thanks for the info.


----------



## bulldoglove

Blue Rain said:


> No one needs to see that she doesn't have underwear on. Cover up is classier girlfriend!


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## iapple

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2723897
> View attachment 2723898
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai




Hi Is it "blue izmir" or "blue something" constance? Thanks!


----------



## Millicat

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2723900
> View attachment 2723901
> View attachment 2723902
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua



Love the first and last picture of her, I think she's perhaps one of those ladies that actually look better when they don't smile, she looks really lovely in these


----------



## kelly88

.....ñu


----------



## tammywks

Terri Kwan
Credit: Her IG 21.08.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2726095
> 
> 
> Instagram



Do you see a skunk with a raccoon's tail? Exotic indeed!


----------



## Kkho

blue rain said:


> do you see a skunk with a raccoon's tail? Exotic indeed!




lol!!!!


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2726095
> 
> 
> Instagram



On the other hand, Sakulthai is very lovely in this picture.


----------



## crazyforhermess

What happened to this garfield?  New design from H that I didnt know? LOL 




rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2726095
> 
> 
> Instagram


----------



## Suzie

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2726095
> 
> 
> Instagram



OMG,, we have always loved the great ABL but I no longer do, the hair is ridiculous. Sorry to those who love her but I have seen pics where her hair is normal, this is just OTT?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Suzie said:


> OMG,, we have always loved the great ABL but I no longer do, the hair is ridiculous. Sorry to those who love her but I have seen pics where her hair is normal, this is just OTT?



Totally agree here. The big hair is so ridiculous!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

T
	

		
			
		

		
	





Instagram


----------



## peggioka

It's possible that the pic is from at least a few years ago, as that long fox or racoon tail seems outdated 



Suzie said:


> OMG,, we have always loved the great ABL but I no longer do, the hair is ridiculous. Sorry to those who love her but I have seen pics where her hair is normal, this is just OTT?


----------



## Suzie

peggioka said:


> It's possible that the pic is from at least a few years ago, as that long fox or racoon tail seems outdated


----------



## crazyforhermess

wow i cant help myself to comment the brooches look good, hope NONEETA sees that.




rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2727203
> 
> 
> Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Chingmy Yau with white B and Niki Chow with black K
Credit: Apple Daily 23.08.2014


----------



## Jadeite

Blue Rain said:


> On the other hand, Sakulthai is very lovely in this picture.




Totally agree.


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2727193
> View attachment 2727195
> View attachment 2727196
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



Can someone please help identify her white bracelet? It looks like a cdc, but it's not a typical cdc. ???????


----------



## pretty99

Blue Rain said:


> Can someone please help identify her white bracelet? It looks like a cdc, but it's not a typical cdc. ???????


think it's a shadow CDC


----------



## Kkho

Blue Rain said:


> Can someone please help identify her white bracelet? It looks like a cdc, but it's not a typical cdc. ???????




It's a shadow CDC. I have one in barenia. Never seen a white one before and haven't seen them being produced for a long while.


----------



## Blue Rain

Kkho said:


> It's a shadow CDC. I have one in barenia. Never seen a white one before and haven't seen them being produced for a long while.



Thanks for your knowledge. The closure of the cdc is different too - smooth. I'm even more impressed with her h collection. She must have a bunch of nice SAs searching for those rare pieces for her.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Kimbee Chan
Credit: Apple Daily 24.08.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, London, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Kang So-ra
Korean drama "Doctor Stranger" Episode 11

Twilly bouclerie d'attelage 
(Orange/Ciel/Black)








Twilly L'arbre de Vie (Orange/Jaune/Rouge )


----------



## Setherwood

Blue Rain said:


> Can someone please help identify her white bracelet? It looks like a cdc, but it's not a typical cdc. ???????


 

The bracelet is lovely .... but can someone identify the colour of her B?  It's terrific.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Setherwood said:


> The bracelet is lovely .... but can someone identify the colour of her B?  It's terrific.



I think it might be Ciel.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, London, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, London, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2730617
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, London, Instagram



Is it Jamie's BF that took the photos ? maybe she brought a maid along to help her out.  Nice photos.


----------



## Kkho

chkpfbeliever said:


> Is it Jamie's BF that took the photos ? maybe she brought a maid along to help her out.  Nice photos.




According to the large newspaper article in the Singapore Straits Time newspaper article some time last year, her 2 maids are her photographers. I'm not sure who takes photos when she travels though.


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> According to the large newspaper article in the Singapore Straits Time newspaper article some time last year, her 2 maids are her photographers. I'm not sure who takes photos when she travels though.



Her maids must be super busy lol


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, London, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, London, Instagram


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2731616
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, London, Instagram



Who is that waitress wearing a pretty little red K?


----------



## Miss Al

Blue Rain said:


> Who is that waitress wearing a pretty little red K?


 
lol


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram



I wonder how many bags she took with her on this trip.  This is the 4th Kelly !


----------



## alterego

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, London, Instagram


Nice to see a raincoat in use.


----------



## Blue Rain

chkpfbeliever said:


> I wonder how many bags she took with her on this trip.  This is the 4th Kelly !



I'm sure her Europe trip involves sweeping up new Bs and Ks - too many in to the quota for average income people like us.


----------



## crazyforhermess

Lol




blue rain said:


> who is that waitress wearing a pretty little red k?


----------



## tammywks

Moiselle F/W Fashion Show@27 August, 2014

Angela Leong







Melody Kwok


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Moiselle F/W Fashion Show@27 August, 2014
> 
> Angela Leong
> 
> 
> Melody Kwok


 
Angela's bolide is so cute and love the L'arbre de Vie shawl.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Barcelona, Instagram.  First time seeing her in flats.


----------



## crazyforbag

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2733472
> View attachment 2733473
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Barcelona, Instagram. First time seeing her in flats.


 
she is so pretty! I like her style and love her bag collections.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> Angela's bolide is so cute and love the* L'arbre de Vie shawl.*



Love that shawl! I have two CWs of this shawl but this CW is also very nice!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love that shawl! I have two CWs of this shawl but this CW is also very nice!



very jealous!!! i only have the red one but i will come and steal yours too


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> very jealous!!! i only have the red one but i will come and steal yours too



I wish I had hers! I never saw this CW when this design was out.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Barcelona, Instagram


----------



## yanina

Jamie Chua has a lot of H bags, authentic?


----------



## Blue Rain

yanina said:


> Jamie Chua has a lot of H bags, authentic?



I don't want to pessimistic, but I wonder the same thing since bababebi outed one of the Korean actresses and Mistikat called out the fake bags in the sociality lady's massive closet in Woodlands TX and they were confirmed be fake as she said. Sometimes, being wealthy doesn't imply that your collection is authentic.

I would love to know what tPF authenticators think about Jamie's collection.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

yanina said:


> Jamie Chua has a lot of H bags, authentic?


My question is has her ever carried the same Hermes bag? Love love her bags but sometimes I wonder does she get paid by posting all her pics from IG? LOL


----------



## surfers

yanina said:


> Jamie Chua has a lot of H bags, authentic?



With her wealth, she doesn't need to go for fakes.


----------



## cr1stalangel

yanina said:


> Jamie Chua has a lot of H bags, authentic?





Blue Rain said:


> I don't want to pessimistic, but I wonder the same thing since bababebi outed one of the Korean actresses and Mistikat called out the fake bags in the sociality lady's massive closet in Woodlands TX and they were confirmed be fake as she said. Sometimes, being wealthy doesn't imply that your collection is authentic.
> 
> I would love to know what tPF authenticators think about Jamie's collection.



Not many of us here know Jamie Chua personally, including me, but all the H bags on her pictures so far are authentic (and her enviable jewellery collection), that much I know. Lots of practice...unfortunately.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Paris, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## perlerare

Blue Rain said:


> I don't want to pessimistic, but I wonder the same thing since bababebi outed one of the Korean actresses and Mistikat called out the fake bags in the sociality lady's massive closet in Woodlands TX and they were confirmed be fake as she said. Sometimes, being wealthy doesn't imply that your collection is authentic.
> 
> I would love to know what tPF authenticators think about Jamie's collection.



No need to ask.
Jamie buys from the best sources when not from Hermes boutiques directly. 
She is not the kind of woman to mess with fakes.  And it's not about her money. It's about how much she likes Hermes bags and she knows what she is buying. She has been buying Hermes bags for much longer than this lovely forum is on air.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm not normally in this thread but was just admiring today... why do I feel like 4 Asian women own 1/2 of all of the Hermes bags ever made on planet Earth?  :giggles: Just sayin. Ok. I will leave now.



i do agree, seems like its also the same ladies depicted in this thread,,
i'd like to see more diversity


----------



## dessert1st

madisonmamaw said:


> i do agree, seems like its also the same ladies depicted in this thread,,
> 
> i'd like to see more diversity




Thank you for saying this. I felt the same way but was too scared to speak up and worried that I might anyone's feelings.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

madisonmamaw said:


> i do agree, seems like its also the same ladies depicted in this thread,,
> i'd like to see more diversity


Beside Au Sakulthai, Jamie Chung, and ABL who is the last one in the four horsemen may I ask?

I believe in Asia there are so many celebrities, socialites, movie stars who own many H bags but they don't model their bags as many as the above ladies.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks on vacation


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2736195
> View attachment 2736196
> View attachment 2736197
> View attachment 2736198
> 
> 
> Dsaks on vacation



Love her white B. What?! I thought she is on vacation everyday of the year!


----------



## Millicat

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2736195
> View attachment 2736196
> View attachment 2736197
> View attachment 2736198
> 
> 
> Dsaks on vacation



1st picture - her skirt is fun


----------



## rosewang924

Millicat said:


> 1st picture - her skirt is fun




Yes, it took me a second to realize it was a skirt.


----------



## rosewang924

Blue Rain said:


> Love her white B. What?! I thought she is on vacation everyday of the year!




I know, lucky her.


----------



## mistikat

madisonmamaw said:


> i do agree, seems like its also the same ladies depicted in this thread,,
> i'd like to see more diversity





dessert1st said:


> Thank you for saying this. I felt the same way but was too scared to speak up and worried that I might anyone's feelings.



It's really nice that members take the time to find and post these photos. If you would like to see different ones, please consider contributing pictures too.


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Sun
Credit: NOWnews 31 Aug 2014


----------



## chicinthecity777

tammywks said:


> Aimee Sun
> Credit: NOWnews 31 Aug 2014
> View attachment 2736818



Yay, someone who's not the usual suspects!


----------



## thyme

mistikat said:


> It's really nice that members take the time to find and post these photos. If you would like to see different ones, please consider contributing pictures too.


----------



## dessert1st

mistikat said:


> It's really nice that members take the time to find and post these photos. If you would like to see different ones, please consider contributing pictures too.




Thanks for suggestion.  I do agree it is kind and generous for members to contribute photos, thank you to all by the way. But perhaps instead I'll be sure to not express an opinion next time and view this thread for being afraid of being reprimanded. Thanks.


----------



## chicinthecity777

dessert1st said:


> Thanks for suggestion.  I do agree it is kind and generous for members to contribute photos, thank you to all by the way. But perhaps instead I'll be sure to not express an opinion next time and view this thread for being afraid of being reprimanded. Thanks.



You shouldn't be feeling this way. Members should be able to express opinions. I don't see anything wrong with yours.


----------



## chicinthecity777

dessert1st said:


> Thanks for suggestion.  I do agree it is kind and generous for members to contribute photos, thank you to all by the way. But perhaps instead I'll be sure to not express an opinion next time and view this thread for being afraid of being reprimanded. Thanks.



shouldn't!


----------



## dessert1st

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You shouldn't be feeling this way. Members should be able to express opinions. I don't see anything wrong with yours.




Sniff sniff.  Thank you so much for your support.  I'm not trying to hurt anyone's feelings or say I don't appreciate what people contribute.  That slap on the wrist stung a little. Wish I lived in Asia so that I could be more familiar with famous Asians who own H but I don't. In any case, thanks again xiangxiang0731 for your kind words.


----------



## doloresmia

​


mistikat said:


> It's really nice that members take the time to find and post these photos. If you would like to see different ones, please consider contributing pictures too.



Thank you! Anyone who has the internet and can type Asians and Hermes can find tons of pictures of different men and women with h if they like. I appreciate the time tammywks and rosewang924 and others take to post as I enjoy the pics no matter who the wearer. Apologies for being too lazy myself. Thanks to all the picture posters!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I don't think anybody is saying they don't appreciate the posters who post those photos. But they were just saying they wish there was more variety. Why is that such a big problem?


----------



## thyme

you are right it is not a big problem. *mistikat* is merely pointing out that members take their time to contribute and post pics, if others want more diversity then they can also contribute. i don't see* mistikat's* post as a reprimand or intended to come across as hurtful in any way.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> you are right it is not a big problem. *mistikat* is merely pointing out that members take their time to contribute and post pics, if others want more diversity then they can also contribute. i don't see* mistikat's* post as a reprimand or intended to come across as hurtful in anyway.



I can see what you are coming from but I did read it to be a bit of slap in the face though. Maybe I am too sensitive to this. We get the same sentiment about KK in the Stars thread but nothing like that was posted back to people.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I can see what you are coming from but I did read it to be a bit of slap in the face though. Maybe I am too sensitive to this. We get the same sentiment about KK in the Stars thread but nothing like that was posted back to people.


 
sure, it works both ways. the comments about wanting more diversity can also be hurtful to the members who do take the time to post pics albeit of the same person every time. 

and i feel exactly the same in the stars thread, i am not a fan of the kardashians, but hey, i don't spend time to search for pics and contribute to that thread, who am I to comment about diversity?? as someone else has posted earlier in this thread, jamie, au skulthai, etc..are the ones who post pics of their H on a daily basis, so naturally their pics will dominate the thread..ditto for the kardashians who i assume inform paparazzi of their whereabouts to take their pics every single day - H or no H!


----------



## dessert1st

chincac said:


> you are right it is not a big problem. *mistikat* is merely pointing out that members take their time to contribute and post pics, if others want more diversity then they can also contribute. i don't see* mistikat's* post as a reprimand or intended to come across as hurtful in any way.




I felt like it was a slap because if you're gonna quote or single people out by quoting them you are not only  making a comment to general public but pointing the comment to the quoters. That's how I took it. 

I understand mistikat's comment and that it's not just for me but being quoted with a response like that is like having a teacher put you on the spot by sending you to the front of the room to scold you in front of everyone.

I'm not looking to argue or hurt anyone's feelings.  Also I don't want this friendly discussion to turn into something more than it should be.  Like all things in life, everyone is different and has a different opinion which I value.  So, thank you to all and those who understand how I felt.  My goal in life is to be happy and this is a small incident that I'll get over and in the scheme of life it's nothing.  Let's all be H happy. Thanks.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> sure, it works both ways. the comments about wanting more diversity can also be hurtful to the members who do take the time to post pics albeit of the same person every time.
> 
> and i feel exactly the same in the stars thread, i am not a fan of the kardashians, but hey, i don't spend time to search for pics and contribute to that thread, who am I to comment about diversity?? as someone else has posted earlier in this thread, jamie, au skulthai, etc..are the ones who post pics of their H on a daily basis, so naturally their pics will dominate the thread..ditto for the kardashians who i assume inform paparazzi of their whereabouts to take their pics every single day - H or no H!



I agree to a certain extend and I don't really know why we are debating this as neither of us posted anything to start with. I don't really read it at all the comments were hurtful to the posting member. And I don't believe that's the intention of the posts. Let's Just call it a day and move on.


----------



## dessert1st

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agree to a certain extend and I don't really know why we are debating this as neither of us posted anything to start with. I don't really read it at all the comments were hurtful to the posting member. And I don't believe that's the intention of the posts. Let's Just call it a day and move on.




Agreed.  Thank you again!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, shopping @Hermes FSH, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Paris, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Monte Carlo, Instagram


----------



## audreylita

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2736966
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, shopping @Hermes FSH, Instagram





rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2736967
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Paris, Instagram



She's walking out of the Hermes boutique with a Chanel bag and in the next photo is carrying a birkin?


----------



## miss oinky

tammywks said:


> Moiselle F/W Fashion Show@27 August, 2014
> Angela Leong
> View attachment 2733259
> 
> View attachment 2733260
> 
> View attachment 2733258





chincac said:


> Angela's bolide is so cute and love the L'arbre de Vie shawl.



The bolide is so cute, and refreshing in that colour way.

Thanks Tammy for posting  ^_^


----------



## doloresmia

audreylita said:


> She's walking out of the Hermes boutique with a Chanel bag and in the next photo is carrying a birkin?



I have a feeling she lives in a stratosphere where she has one of her maids carrying around multiple bags and shoes, if not outfits, to maintain her image and enable ever fresh Instagram photos of herself in h or Chanel. I appreciate the effort because I like the eye candy, but in real life imagine it might be well, hard to take. My dd went through a phase where she was taking pix of herself all the time. It drove me nuts

And to stay on subject.... This picture makes me laugh. Goldilocks and the three bears with friends


----------



## thyme

doloresmia said:


> I have a feeling she lives in a stratosphere where she has one of her maids carrying around multiple bags and shoes, if not outfits, to maintain her image and enable ever fresh Instagram photos of herself in h or Chanel. I appreciate the effort because I like the eye candy, but in real life imagine it might be well, hard to take. My dd went through a phase where she was taking pix of herself all the time. It drove me nuts
> 
> And to stay on subject.... This picture makes me laugh. Goldilocks and the three bears with friends


 
lol..which one is goldilocks? 

agree re jamie, wonder what goodies she bought from FSH?! 



audreylita said:


> She's walking out of the Hermes boutique with a Chanel bag and in the next photo is carrying a birkin?


 
i think you mean a kelly?


----------



## chicinthecity777

audreylita said:


> She's walking out of the Hermes boutique with a Chanel bag and in the next photo is carrying a birkin?



Was wondering about the same! Had to double take to make sure I wasn't mistaken. I guess her life evolves around photo taking opportunities.


----------



## perlerare

Jamie's instagram is a business of hers.  Nothing wrong with this of course. But _somehow_ this should give sense to the huge variety of outfits, bags, shoes jewelry etc etc....


----------



## jellyv

nm


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Moiselle F/W Fashion Show@27 August, 2014
> 
> Angela Leong
> 
> 
> Melody Kwok



i didn't know who Angela Leong was. just googled her and realised her interesting personal life..and that she is also my friend's stepmother-in-law!


----------



## audreylita

chincac said:


> lol..which one is goldilocks?
> 
> agree re jamie, wonder what goodies she bought from FSH?!
> 
> 
> 
> i think you mean a kelly?



Yes you're right.  I'm so used to seeing her in birkins that I didn't take the time to look closely.


----------



## panthere55

Blue Rain said:


> I don't want to pessimistic, but I wonder the same thing since bababebi outed one of the Korean actresses and Mistikat called out the fake bags in the sociality lady's massive closet in Woodlands TX and they were confirmed be fake as she said. Sometimes, being wealthy doesn't imply that your collection is authentic.
> 
> I would love to know what tPF authenticators think about Jamie's collection.



You mean Texas lady that got robbed?


----------



## mistikat

panthere55 said:


> You mean Texas lady that got robbed?



This thread has wandered off topic quite a bit in the past day; back to discussions of Asians and their Hermes, please?

Thanks.


----------



## jsjjss

Ruby Lin

Credit: Apple daily tw


----------



## Keatyn

Something interesting. . . 
Credit: Instagram

Sorry if the image doesn't post properly. I'm trying to get a hang of it


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Italy


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Hermes FSH, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Hermes FSH workshop, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Hermes FSH secret garden, Instagram


----------



## Donya Aurora

My apologies If this is a repost. Here is Gretchen Barretto with her amethyst crocodile Birkin 35


----------



## afsweet

Wow lucky Jamie to have access to these unique experiences! She's most definitely a VVVVIP! Her bag collection is amazing, although I personally don't care for her style and the way she's always posing.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Hermes FSH, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Hermes FSH, Instagram


----------



## iheartorange

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2738132
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Hermes FSH, Instagram



JC is the luckiest woman in the world!!!


----------



## crazyforbag

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2738132
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Hermes FSH, Instagram


 
Christmas came early for her!! SO lucky!!


----------



## peggioka

Thanks a lot for posting!  It's nice to see the rooftop garden through Jamie's lens.



rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2738132
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Hermes FSH, Instagram


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2738132
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Hermes FSH, Instagram



That's biggest pile of orange boxes I have ever seen! I'm sure we'll get to see her pose with them soon. The thing is I lost track of what she already owns a long time ago. Won't be able to tell which ones are new.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Blue Rain said:


> That's biggest pile of orange boxes I have ever seen! I'm sure we'll get to see her pose with them soon. *The thing is I lost track of what she already owns a long time ago. Won't be able to tell which ones are new.*



Too true!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2738132
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Hermes FSH, Instagram


OMG I'm speechless! Mega Millionnnnn


----------



## Kkho

Lucky lady


----------



## excalibur

LOUKPEACH said:


> OMG I'm speechless! Mega Millionnnnn


I'm guessing the 4 large boxes are handbags, the 5 medium boxes piling up are housewares? 
I'm clueless about the rest


----------



## perlerare

First an american actress turned into a European princess. Last mid century every girl's dream...

Then a European  actress turned  into a subversive ( at the times) Icon..... Last late century every girl's dream 

Now a _"next-door-girl" _lovely looking  Asian socialite  turned into an Instagram STAR....Today's every girl's dream.

BINGO ! It looks like  H Tarzan has found their new_ Jane. _ 

And BTW, they don't have any marketing dpt...  What if they had one !!!!!

WELL DONE  Jamie !


----------



## crazyforhermess

In TPF, this is not the biggest pile....






Blue Rain said:


> That's biggest pile of orange boxes I have ever seen! I'm sure we'll get to see her pose with them soon. The thing is I lost track of what she already owns a long time ago. Won't be able to tell which ones are new.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Keatyn said:


> Something interesting. . .
> Credit: Instagram
> 
> Sorry if the image doesn't post properly. I'm trying to get a hang of it



That must be a special order form from FSH.  What did Jamie order ?  

Good photo.


----------



## audreylita

excalibur said:


> I'm guessing the 4 large boxes are handbags, the 5 medium boxes piling up are housewares?
> I'm clueless about the rest



Maybe jewelry.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Paris, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2738801
> View attachment 2738802
> View attachment 2738803
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Paris, Instagram



in the 2nd photo, I really hope she didn't do that hand sign in France as it's one of the rudest there.


----------



## sydgirl

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2738801
> View attachment 2738802
> View attachment 2738803
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Paris, Instagram



That hat looks ridiculous! :thumbdown:


----------



## chicinthecity777

sydgirl said:


> That hat looks ridiculous! :thumbdown:



To be fair, it does look like a uniform hat of some airline's cabin crew.


----------



## Elina0408

xiangxiang0731 said:


> in the 2nd photo, I really hope she didn't do that hand sign in France as it's one of the rudest there.



She did it!


----------



## Elina0408

How about this...from her IG


----------



## chicinthecity777

elina0408 said:


> she did it!



omg!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Elina0408 said:


> How about this...from her IG



Actually the hand is facing the other way so this is probably ok. The exact rude hand sign is the one I quoted previously where the back of the hand facing out.


----------



## Elina0408

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Actually the hand is facing the other way so this is probably ok. The exact rude hand sign is the one I quoted previously where the back of the hand facing out.



I want to be fair,  She might not thought alot before posting all the photos on her IG and saying about her "big pile" of H etc  as there are so many VVVIPs that are her followers and this doesn't give a good impression of her! To the ones that are new to H all this looks out of this world but to us (old members especially of TPF and H) this is nothing... everyone on his one of course!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> To be fair, it does look like a uniform hat of some airline's cabin crew.


LOL so true


----------



## purselover888

Keatyn said:


> Something interesting. . .
> Credit: Instagram
> 
> Sorry if the image doesn't post properly. I'm trying to get a hang of it



Sorry but which IG account did this pic come from?  Did Jamie Chua post this about herself that she is VVVIP??


----------



## poptarts

xiangxiang0731 said:


> omg!



Granted I don't think she knew that's considered a super rude gesture there. However, it wouldn't hurt to take 10 minutes to google some do's and don'ts whenever you're traveling to a foreign country.


----------



## crazyforbag

Elina0408 said:


> How about this...from her IG


 
That's a peace hand sign symbol, you haven't seen before??


----------



## baglover4ever

crazyforbag said:


> that's a peace hand sign symbol, you haven't seen before??


lolll!


----------



## Keatyn

purselover888 said:


> Sorry but which IG account did this pic come from?  Did Jamie Chua post this about herself that she is VVVIP??



No this is not from Jamie's account. It is from the instagram account of one of her friends, Sharon Tang. I think Jamie sent her that image because she did a special order and there was that incorrect label at the top that she was from HK. I guess you can think of Sharon as another Kane- accounts which are predominantly about their lives but with tendrils of others laced within


----------



## chicinthecity777

^^^ What was said made a lot of sense as I was also puzzled when I saw the photo, where Hong Kong was written on the first sheet. I thought she was from Singapore. I can't believe H made a mistake on their VVVIP's origin! Some company!!!


----------



## Miss Al

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ^^^ What was said made a lot of sense as I was also puzzled when I saw the photo, where Hong Kong was written on the first sheet. I thought she was from Singapore. I can't believe H made a mistake on their VVVIP's origin! Some company!!!



Unless she is a VVVIP at the Hong Kong store? Or she made the special order at the Hong Kong store? Possible?


----------



## Keatyn

Miss Al said:


> Unless she is a VVVIP at the Hong Kong store? Or she made the special order at the Hong Kong store? Possible?



I'm guessing she would be VIP at least in the Asia-Pacific region. She made the special order at the Paris store though.


----------



## young breezy

I didn't know who Jamie Chua was before this thread so I had to look her up and wow - I can't believe her age! I thought she was in here twenties to be honest. Good for her I suppose!


----------



## purplepoodles

Love this Hermes thread although I never post. Thank you everyone for your contributions  The ladies and men's Hermes bag collections are the stuff of dreams and I hugely appreciate every photo. It's a world I'll never know. 

Here is an explanation of the V sign. 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/V_sign#The_V_for_Victory_campaign_and_the_victory-freedom_sign

My mum somehow made a mistake with the back of her hand facing out when she first met my then soon to be FIL as they are both Winston Churchill fans. She was completely and utterly mortified and it became a long standing family joke. 




xiangxiang0731 said:


> Actually the hand is facing the other way so this is probably ok. The exact rude hand sign is the one I quoted previously where the back of the hand facing out.


----------



## purseinsanity

Blue Rain said:


> Who is that waitress wearing a pretty little red K?


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## doves75

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2739943
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram




She looks like she has an extra pair of mouse ear on her head. Not a fan on the hat.


----------



## chicinthecity777

doves75 said:


> She looks like she has an extra pair of mouse ear on her head. Not a fan on the hat.



I am really hoping the hat is just a joke.


----------



## ShyShy

What color is Jamie's Kelly? Is it rose pivoine or jaipur? At first I thought it was rose lipstick but the two pictures further down looks like there is more red in it... Please can someone chime in... I love it!



rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2738801
> View attachment 2738802
> View attachment 2738803
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Paris, Instagram


----------



## purselover888

Ezra William (his IG)

Question:  Is it customary for straight men in Asia to carry birkins and other H bags normally carried by women?

Just wondering out of curiosity and about Hermes culture in different parts of the worldDoesn't have to be about Ezra...


----------



## chicinthecity777

purselover888 said:


> Ezra William (his IG)
> 
> Question:  Is it customary for straight men in Asia to carry birkins and other H bags normally carried by women?
> 
> Just wondering out of curiosity and about Hermes culture in different parts of the worldDoesn't have to be about Ezra...



Are you certain he's straight?


----------



## doves75

purselover888 said:


> Ezra William (his IG)
> 
> 
> 
> Question:  Is it customary for straight men in Asia to carry birkins and other H bags normally carried by women?
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering out of curiosity and about Hermes culture in different parts of the worldDoesn't have to be about Ezra...




There's more men now, well more gay men than straight that carry a Birkin in Asia. I believe Ezra is not straight but if he is that's good for men in H, coz he has a lot of H collection.


----------



## doves75

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am really hoping the hat is just a joke.




Yup..xiangxiang0731. I hope she'll wear a better hat on her next IG post &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## mlemee

purselover888 said:


> Ezra William (his IG)
> 
> Question:  Is it customary for straight men in Asia to carry birkins and other H bags normally carried by women?
> 
> Just wondering out of curiosity and about Hermes culture in different parts of the worldDoesn't have to be about Ezra...



I don't think I've ever seen a straight man carry an Hermes bag unless it's an HAC


----------



## manilamerc

mlemee said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a straight man carry an Hermes bag unless it's an HAC



I've seen quite a few in Japan who carry 40 and up Birkins. But generally most asian men carrying "ladies" sized Birkins are not


----------



## bagidiotic

mlemee said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a straight man carry an Hermes bag unless it's an HAC



Ooh no my dh uses h bags
My brother also carry h bags
Very straight one marry to me other my sister in law
They're men


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have seen straight men carrying 35 or 40 bs in black with PHW and it was cool. But not in smaller sizes or bright colours.


----------



## purselover888

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Are you certain he's straight?



Sorry to confuse.  I'm not sure at all who is straight and who is gay.  I just am seeing a lot of Asian men on IG wearing H bags that are usually considered "ladies' bags," and wondered if I should assume they are gay or if it doesn't mean anything in Asia for a man to wear a bright kelly cut or a constance?


----------



## chicinthecity777

purselover888 said:


> Sorry to confuse.  I'm not sure at all who is straight and who is gay.  I just am seeing a lot of Asian men on IG wearing H bags that are usually considered "ladies' bags," and wondered if I should assume they are gay or if it doesn't mean anything in Asia for a man to wear a *bright kelly cut or a constance*?



Not normal on straight men even in Asia based on my experience.


----------



## purselover888

bagidiotic said:


> Ooh no my dh uses h bags
> My brother also carry h bags
> Very straight one marry to me other my sister in law
> They're men



Which H bags do they wear?


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Paris, Instagram


----------



## ShyShy

Can anyone help identify the color?



ShyShy said:


> What color is Jamie's Kelly? Is it rose pivoine or jaipur? At first I thought it was rose lipstick but the two pictures further down looks like there is more red in it... Please can someone chime in... I love it!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Paris, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Dunk Phunkorn Former Thai rockstar via his IG


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2743063
> View attachment 2743064
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



Holy green gem!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Dunk Phunkorn via his IG


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2743063
> View attachment 2743064
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



Lovely Emerald KC.  It must have been a fruitful trip for Jamie.


----------



## tammywks

miss oinky said:


> The bolide is so cute, and refreshing in that colour way.
> 
> Thanks Tammy for posting  ^_^



Welcome. Her Bolide is just too cute and versatile. 



chincac said:


> i didn't know who Angela Leong was. just googled her and realised her interesting personal life..and that she is also my friend's stepmother-in-law!



Oh, really? Do you believe in 6-person theory? I only know she's a VIP client of one of my H stores.


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Oh, really? Do you believe in 6-person theory? I only know she's a VIP client of one of my H stores.


 
yes i do..happens all the time!


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## JWiseman

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2743063
> View attachment 2743064
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



This is the most enchanting H color I've seen in a long time. Aside from BE in exotic, this Emerald is making me sweat! If I can find a CDC in this exotic emerald I will be as happy as a pig in...mud!


----------



## surfchick

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2744444
> View attachment 2744445
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram







Love this top! Her emerald KP is to die for! WOW!  I need to become her b.f.f!


----------



## crazyforhermess

Really awesome all those super brands and the combinations.  From JC photos, it is true that with all the money to dress from top to toe with brand, its not necessary look good or stylish. Tks for all her pics.




rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2744444
> View attachment 2744445
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sandy new generation Thai socialite.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Kimbee Chan
Credit: Apple Daily 09.09.2014







Deborah Lee
Credit: Apple Daily 09.09.2014



Rosamund Kwan
Credit: Oriental Daily 10.09.2014



Anita Yuen
Credit: Oriental Daily 10.09.2014


----------



## huh

tammywks said:


> Kimbee Chan
> Credit: Apple Daily 09.09.2014
> View attachment 2746083



Ahh...my K twin. This pic was done in great lighting. It shows the real color of the bag.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Ruby Lin
Credit: Weibo 11.09.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2747591
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai, Instagram


She's so classy


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Hermes, FSH, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Paris, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Kathy Chow
Credit: Weibo 12.09.2014



Niki Chow 
Credit: Kathy's Weibo 26.08.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## victoria2014

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2747591
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai, Instagram




Love this lady's style&#128079;


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## kirpi_chan

Amazing toolbox.


----------



## Ladybug^^

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Not normal on straight men even in Asia based on my experience.



Couldnt agreed more...From what I know men in Asia who carry H certainly not straight


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Dunk in Japan via his IG


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2750695
> 
> 
> Dsaks, Instagram



Diana got the VVVVIP treatment as well.  I love her style !


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2752656
> View attachment 2752657
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



Once again, the combination of a bad dress choice and wrong camera angles makes Jamie's poses less tasteful.


----------



## mistikat

Ladybug^^ said:


> Couldnt agreed more...From what I know men in Asia who carry H certainly not straight



Not sure why anyone's sexuality has anything to do with this thread (or what people choose to wear or carry, for that matter)...

Can we go back to topic please?  Thanks.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2754417
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



Great SO.  Maybe that is what Jamie picked up when she went to Paris.  Love her dress.


----------



## bagidiotic

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2754417
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



Can anyone tell me what so color combo is this birkin
I like it very much


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## surfchick

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2752656
> View attachment 2752657
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



I just love this color! I really like how saturated the colors are on the exotics even though I'm not an exotics kind of girl.


----------



## tammywks

Kitiwhut Sawutdimilin, Thai model/actor
Credit: His IG 20.09.2014


----------



## tammywks

Lee Hae Young, Korean actress
Credit: Her IG


----------



## tammywks

Lee Hae Young, Korean actress
Credit: Her IG


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tammywks said:


> Lee Hae Young, Korean actress
> Credit: Her IG
> View attachment 2756413
> 
> View attachment 2756414
> 
> View attachment 2756415
> 
> View attachment 2756416
> 
> View attachment 2756418


She is so cute


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Vivian Hsu, Taiwanese actress
Wearing white Micro Rivale ghw
Credit: ifensi.com, www.cfp.cn 19.09.2014


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2757398
> 
> 
> Instagram



Is that a curry B? It looks more like the real gold than the gold color when compared to the 98% golden temple in Thailand.

BTW, I have no comments about the twin temples in the picture - one in front and the other one in the background.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

blue rain said:


> is that a curry b? It looks more like the real gold than the gold color when compared to the 98% golden temple in thailand.
> 
> Btw, i have no comments about the twin temples in the picture - one in front and the other one in the background.


lol!!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Araya @MilanFashion week


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Also from Milan Fashion week.


----------



## Birdonce

LOUKPEACH said:


> Also from Milan Fashion week.



Dress #1 and coat #2 need to get in my closet please


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## victoria2014

LOUKPEACH said:


> Araya @MilanFashion week




Love this lady's style&#128079;


----------



## Suncatcher

LOUKPEACH said:


> Araya @MilanFashion week


What a fantastic outfit.


----------



## TankerToad

tammywks said:


> Lee Hae Young, Korean actress
> Credit: Her IG
> View attachment 2756413
> 
> View attachment 2756414
> 
> View attachment 2756415
> 
> View attachment 2756416
> 
> View attachment 2756418


 Love this woman's style


----------



## TankerToad

LOUKPEACH said:


> Also from Milan Fashion week.


 OMG that kelly in ombre lizard. So special.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2759114
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



Love Jamie's whole look today. I can almost see a halo on top of her pink lizard K. Sooooooo... pretty!


----------



## lum709

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2759114
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



love this look, nice and clean


----------



## tammywks

Fan Jiang, Kenny Bee's wife
Credit: Apple Daily 24.09.2014




Michele Reis
Credit: Apple Daily, www.cfp.cn 22.09.2014








Priscilla Ku
Credit: Apple Daily June 2014






Tia Li, Taiwanese actress/singer/model, wearing CDC Bambou phw
Credit: Her Weibo June & July 2014


----------



## lum709

tammywks said:


> Fan Jiang, Kenny Bee's wife
> Credit: Apple Daily 24.09.2014
> View attachment 2759720
> 
> 
> 
> Michele Reis
> Credit: Apple Daily, www.cfp.cn 22.09.2014
> View attachment 2759729
> 
> View attachment 2759730
> 
> View attachment 2759731
> 
> 
> 
> Priscilla Ku
> Credit: Apple Daily June 2014
> View attachment 2759722
> 
> View attachment 2759723
> 
> 
> 
> Tia Li, Taiwanese actress/singer/model, wearing CDC Bambou phw
> Credit: Her Weibo June & July 2014
> View attachment 2759726
> 
> View attachment 2759727



love all the bags ....


----------



## tammywks

Priscilla Ku
Credit: On.cc 29.05.2014


Credit: On.cc 18.08.2014




Sharon Cheung Po-wah
Credit: Apple Daily 24.06.2014


----------



## tammywks

Park Shin Hye, Korean actress
Credit: Marie Claire March 2014





Credit: Her Twitter 07.08.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2762466
> View attachment 2762467
> View attachment 2762468
> View attachment 2762469
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram


I wonder what's in those boxes...


----------



## ghoztz

LOUKPEACH said:


> I wonder what's in those boxes...



I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## Fabfashion

ghoztz said:


> I was thinking the same thing!!


Me too!


----------



## tammywks

LOUKPEACH said:


> I wonder what's in those boxes...







ghoztz said:


> I was thinking the same thing!!







Fabfashion said:


> Me too!




Those are not Jamie's new acquisition from H but her clients'.


----------



## Keatyn

Rebecca Eu


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## purseinsanity

tammywks said:


> Those are not Jamie's new acquisition from H but her clients'.
> View attachment 2763040



She has clients??  For what exactly?


----------



## tammywks

Cecilia Cheung
Credit: Weibo 27.09.2014


----------



## tammywks

purseinsanity said:


> She has clients??  For what exactly?




Jamie is the co-founder of The Closet Raider, which provides an advertising platform for designer products and gives people access to pre-owned luxury items at lower prices.


----------



## bababebi

tammywks said:


> Jamie is the co-founder of The Closet Raider, which provides an advertising platform for designer products and gives people access to pre-owned luxury items at lower prices.
> View attachment 2763873



Another reselling service. There's certainly plenty of buyers chasing product in Asia.


----------



## wantitneedit

tammywks said:


> Lee Hae Young, Korean actress
> Credit: Her IG
> View attachment 2756398
> 
> View attachment 2756401
> 
> View attachment 2756402
> 
> View attachment 2756403
> 
> View attachment 2756407
> 
> View attachment 2756408
> 
> View attachment 2756410
> 
> View attachment 2756411



she's stylish and fun.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bababebi said:


> Another reselling service. There's certainly plenty of buyers chasing product in Asia.





Clients!


----------



## lum709

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2762466
> View attachment 2762467
> View attachment 2762468
> View attachment 2762469
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram




lovely pinkish croc kelly


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks and friends, Instagram


----------



## lum709

the "McDonald's happy meal" bag is cute ....


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## poptarts

tammywks said:


> Those are not Jamie's new acquisition from H but her clients'.
> Jamie is the co-founder of The Closet Raider, which provides an advertising platform for designer products and gives people access to pre-owned luxury items at lower prices.
> View attachment 2763873



An advertising platform for designer products. Lol that's a nice way to put a pretty bow on it.


----------



## tammywks

Jessica Jung, Korean singer
Credit: Dispatch 29.09.2014


----------



## tammywks

Pace Wu, Taiwanese actress
Credit: Apple Daily 30.09.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Birdonce

tammywks said:


> Pace Wu, Taiwanese actress
> Credit: Apple Daily 30.09.2014
> 
> View attachment 2766718
> 
> View attachment 2766721



Distracted by baby toes!


----------



## solouloulou

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2767015
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



What color is JC croco? 
Blue Lin or Ciel croco

It's such a light and airy blue


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2768181
> View attachment 2768186
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



Thank god no stupid hat in this one.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank god no stupid hat in this one.


----------



## footlocker

edited


----------



## [vogue]

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank god no stupid hat in this one.



THIS... but those shoes...


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## lum709

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2769798
> View attachment 2769799
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



some H sale ... ?


----------



## purseinsanity

poptarts said:


> An advertising platform for designer products. Lol that's a nice way to put a pretty bow on it.



I'm not sure how it's not considered reselling??  And she's given VIP status at FSH.  Double standard??


----------



## Hed Kandi

purseinsanity said:


> I'm not sure how it's not considered reselling??  And she's given VIP status at FSH.  *Double standard*??



 indeed!


----------



## chicinthecity777

[vogue];27486809 said:
			
		

> THIS... but those shoes...



I know! Disco shoes, awful!


----------



## thyme

purseinsanity said:


> I'm not sure how it's not considered reselling??  And she's given VIP status at FSH.  *Double standard*??



well isn't that what H is well known for? 

but i would say nowadays they have no standards when it comes to their goods and their online shop for that matter. 

also i am sure quite a few of the VVVVVIPS at H ARE resellers. i have seen one in action..he waltzed into H with one croc on his arm, and left with three more crocs. then one of the SA told me all the staff knows he is a reseller. This was quite a few years ago though.


----------



## poptarts

purseinsanity said:


> I'm not sure how it's not considered reselling??  And she's given VIP status at FSH.  Double standard??



From what I can understand, she charges people to list through/with her site right? I'd imagine she probably also takes a percentage of the final value as her fee.


----------



## mistikat

lum709 said:


> some H sale ... ?





purseinsanity said:


> I'm not sure how it's not considered reselling??  And she's given VIP status at FSH.  Double standard??





Hed Kandi said:


> indeed!





chincac said:


> well isn't that what H is well known for?
> 
> but i would say nowadays they have no standards when it comes to their goods and their online shop for that matter.
> 
> also i am sure quite a few of the VVVVVIPS at H ARE resellers. i have seen one in action..he waltzed into H with one croc on his arm, and left with three more crocs. then one of the SA told me all the staff knows he is a reseller. This was quite a few years ago though.





poptarts said:


> From what I can understand, she charges people to list through/with her site right? I'd imagine she probably also takes a percentage of the final value as her fee.



Can we get back to topic, please? Jamie Chua's business ventures are not what the thread is about.

Thanks.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2771765
> View attachment 2771766
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



Beautiful! I just can't get over the ombré. Thanks rosewang924 for continue posting the pictures.


----------



## [vogue]

Blue Rain said:


> Beautiful! I just can't get over the ombré. Thanks rosewang924 for continue posting the pictures.



That's a gorgeous ombre!!!  

But that dress. 

Ok, about that ombre - is it no longer being produced?


----------



## mlemee

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2771765
> View attachment 2771766
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



Such a shame Ombre lizard yellows over time...


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## happyjojoc

Taiwanese celebrity, Amy Sun, Instagram


----------



## happyjojoc

Taiwanese celebrity, Lien Hsia, Facebook


----------



## chicinthecity777

happyjojoc said:


> View attachment 2773902
> 
> 
> Taiwanese celebrity, Amy Sun, Instagram





happyjojoc said:


> View attachment 2773905
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773906
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773907
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773908
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773909
> 
> 
> Taiwanese celebrity, Lien Hsia, Facebook



Love those! Tres chic! Much prefer outfits like those!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## TankerToad

I'm so in love with the KC and the cape- ah so elegant


----------



## TankerToad

Another elegant women


----------



## TankerToad

Love every inch of this head to toe


----------



## luckylove

TankerToad said:


> Love every inch of this head to toe



So Gorgy!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tankertoad said:


> love every inch of this head to toe



+1


----------



## Miss Al

tankertoad said:


> love every inch of this head to toe


 
+2


----------



## tammywks

Michele Reis 
Credit: Headline Daily 03.10.2014


----------



## happyjojoc

TankerToad said:


> Love every inch of this head to toe




She is a famous jewelry designer in Taiwan.


----------



## Hed Kandi

tammywks said:


> Michele Reis
> Credit: Headline Daily 03.10.2014
> View attachment 2774634
> 
> View attachment 2774635



She carries the TB very well. The colour and size suit her well. 

Love the candid photos.


----------



## tammywks

TankerToad said:


> Love every inch of this head to toe




More stylish pics of Christina Lu with H
Credit: Momo's March/Blog 20.09.2014


----------



## tammywks

Nong Nee
Credit: her IG 2014


----------



## tammywks

Nong Nee
Credit: her IG 2014


----------



## tammywks

Nong Nee
Credit: her IG 2014


----------



## tammywks

Jamie Chua
Credit: her IG 10.10.2014


----------



## Blue Rain

tammywks said:


> Nong Nee
> Credit: her IG 2014
> View attachment 2774926
> 
> View attachment 2774927
> 
> View attachment 2774928
> 
> View attachment 2774929
> 
> View attachment 2774930
> 
> View attachment 2774931
> 
> View attachment 2774932
> 
> View attachment 2774933




Nong Nee looks inappropriate with those younger generation dresses. Better hand them off to Jamie. That lady can pull anything off.


----------



## TankerToad

tammywks said:


> More stylish pics of Christina Lu with H
> Credit: Momo's March/Blog 20.09.2014
> View attachment 2774917
> 
> View attachment 2774918
> 
> View attachment 2774919
> 
> View attachment 2774920
> 
> View attachment 2774921
> 
> View attachment 2774922


 
Thank you Tammy
This woman is an inspiration 
Understated elegance 
Her look is everything I would like to look like
That Pilipat(sic) clutch!
Have considered it in anenome  but now I'm sold on malachite!
Loved her Kelly Cut and cape and NOW love that malachite clutch as well
Again 
Thank you !!!!!


----------



## lara0112

wow this thread..... no wonder there is no H stock around - it seems to be located in these ladies' wardrobes


----------



## lara0112

tammywks said:


> Jamie Chua
> Credit: her IG 10.10.2014
> View attachment 2774957
> 
> View attachment 2774958



but this outfit has too much going on.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Good to see Nong Née out and about.  Why does everyone but me have. Rose Tyrien Kelly?


----------



## Fluffy26

tammywks said:


> Jamie Chua
> Credit: her IG 10.10.2014
> View attachment 2774957
> 
> View attachment 2774958


she has gorgeous hermes collections...and she is pretty too


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## surfchick

TankerToad said:


> I'm so in love with the KC and the cape- ah so elegant



That cape is spectacular! The KC is so beautiful.


----------



## lum709

tammywks said:


> Nong Nee
> Credit: her IG 2014
> View attachment 2774943
> 
> View attachment 2774944
> 
> View attachment 2774945
> 
> View attachment 2774946
> 
> View attachment 2774947
> 
> View attachment 2774948
> 
> View attachment 2774949
> 
> View attachment 2774950



thanks for the pics,,, love all of her constance..


----------



## TankerToad

I know, right?
The perfect outfit !


----------



## tammywks

TankerToad said:


> Thank you Tammy
> This woman is an inspiration
> Understated elegance
> Her look is everything I would like to look like
> That Pilipat(sic) clutch!
> Have considered it in anenome  but now I'm sold on malachite!
> Loved her Kelly Cut and cape and NOW love that malachite clutch as well
> Again
> Thank you !!!!!




TT, you are welcome.  

More photos of Christina Lu with H to come...

@2014 credit: momo's march/blog





@2013 credit: momo's march/blog







@2011 credit: Apple Daily Taiwan



@2013 credit: momo's march/blog



Credit: Yes Entertainment


----------



## tammywks

TankerToad said:


> Thank you Tammy
> This woman is an inspiration
> Understated elegance
> Her look is everything I would like to look like
> That Pilipat(sic) clutch!
> Have considered it in anenome  but now I'm sold on malachite!
> Loved her Kelly Cut and cape and NOW love that malachite clutch as well
> Again
> Thank you !!!!!




Christina Lu
@2013 credit: momo's march/blog


----------



## tammywks

TankerToad said:


> Thank you Tammy
> This woman is an inspiration
> Understated elegance
> Her look is everything I would like to look like
> That Pilipat(sic) clutch!
> Have considered it in anenome  but now I'm sold on malachite!
> Loved her Kelly Cut and cape and NOW love that malachite clutch as well
> Again
> Thank you !!!!!




Christina Lu
@2011 credit: momo's march/blog


----------



## tammywks

E-Jun Lee, Taiwanese singer
Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan 25.07.2014


----------



## surfchick

tammywks said:


> TT, you are welcome.
> 
> More photos of Christina Lu with H to come...
> 
> @2014 credit: momo's march/blog
> View attachment 2776488
> 
> View attachment 2776489
> 
> 
> @2013 credit: momo's march/blog
> View attachment 2776490
> 
> View attachment 2776491
> 
> View attachment 2776492
> 
> 
> @2011 credit: Apple Daily Taiwan
> View attachment 2776493
> 
> 
> @2013 credit: momo's march/blog
> View attachment 2776498
> 
> 
> Credit: Yes Entertainment
> View attachment 2776494



 Love almost all of her outfits and her H collections is incredible.  Does she ever state the name of the designer of the cape? (Yes I am in love with the cape!)


----------



## happyjojoc

surfchick said:


> Love almost all of her outfits and her H collections is incredible.  Does she ever state the name of the designer of the cape? (Yes I am in love with the cape!)




As I remember that's a Fendi Cape. She had it for a long time.


----------



## TankerToad

tammywks said:


> TT, you are welcome.
> 
> More photos of Christina Lu with H to come...
> 
> @2014 credit: momo's march/blog
> View attachment 2776488
> 
> View attachment 2776489
> 
> 
> @2013 credit: momo's march/blog
> View attachment 2776490
> 
> View attachment 2776491
> 
> View attachment 2776492
> 
> 
> @2011 credit: Apple Daily Taiwan
> View attachment 2776493
> 
> 
> @2013 credit: momo's march/blog
> View attachment 2776498
> 
> 
> Credit: Yes Entertainment
> View attachment 2776494


 
THANK YOU SO MUCH
Seriously love this woman's style
Especially love the pictures with her clutch(es)
A huge hug to you for finding and posting these~I have saved the photos to a file for inspiration.
ALL WONDERFUL!!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## stl

Vietnamese Dancer Linh Nga


----------



## stl

Vietnamese dancer Linh Nga


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## happyjojoc

Amy Sun, Instagram


----------



## Miss Al

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2777316
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



Who is this guy? He is always seen in JC's photos.


----------



## tammywks

Miss Al said:


> Who is this guy? He is always seen in JC's photos.



He's Jamie's boyfriend. His IG: terrorkks


----------



## Miss Al

tammywks said:


> He's Jamie's boyfriend. His IG: terrorkks



Thanks for the info.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2776823
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



That is a cute picture of Jamie.  Love her T-shirt.  Is that Chanel ?


----------



## tammywks

chkpfbeliever said:


> That is a cute picture of Jamie.  Love her T-shirt.  Is that Chanel ?



No, her T-shirt is from Moschino SS 15 capsule collection "Think Pink".


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> No, her T-shirt is from Moschino SS 15 capsule collection "Think Pink".



Thanks Tammy !!


----------



## tammywks

An Yi Xuan, Taiwanese actress

Credit: Her Weibo 10.10.2014



Credit: Her Weibo 30.09.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Delia Tseng, Taiwanese, Terry Gou's wife
Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily 31.08.2014





Elva Hsiao, Taiwanese singer
10.07.2014



Son Tae Young, Korean actress & Kwon Sang Woo's wife
Credit: bnt, KpopStarz 20.06.2014


----------



## tammywks

TankerToad said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH
> Seriously love this woman's style
> Especially love the pictures with her clutch(es)
> A huge hug to you for finding and posting these~I have saved the photos to a file for inspiration.
> ALL WONDERFUL!!





Miss Al said:


> Thanks for the info.





chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks Tammy !!



Welcome.


----------



## chicinthecity777

tammywks said:


> Son Tae Young, Korean actress & Kwon Sang Woo's wife
> Credit: bnt, KpopStarz 20.06.2014



Love her assembly here! So fresh and chic! Thanks for posting *tammywks*!


----------



## tammywks

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love her assembly here! So fresh and chic! Thanks for posting *tammywks*!




Welcome 
-----------------------------

Carina Lau
Credit: Liza Wang's and Carina Lau's Weibo 13.10.2014







Credit: Apple Daily 14.10.2014



Credit: Apple Daily 14.09.2014


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Son Tae Young, Korean actress & Kwon Sang Woo's wife
> Credit: bnt, KpopStarz 20.06.2014


 
Son Tae Young is gorgeous!! love her outfit



tammywks said:


> Credit: Apple Daily 14.10.2014


 
*tammy*, thank you for the pics. Cherie looks simply amazing and sooo pretty. Can't believe she is in her 50s! Carina looks older than her. Carina wears H accessories really well too..


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Welcome
> -----------------------------
> 
> Carina Lau
> Credit: Liza Wang's and Carina Lau's Weibo 13.10.2014
> View attachment 2779072
> 
> View attachment 2779073
> 
> View attachment 2779074
> 
> 
> Credit: Apple Daily 14.10.2014
> View attachment 2779071
> 
> 
> Credit: Apple Daily 14.09.2014
> View attachment 2779075
> 
> View attachment 2779076



Carina is becoming more stylish by the day.  She looks great !

Thanks Tammy.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2779231
> View attachment 2779232
> View attachment 2779233
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram




I always enjoy drooling over Jamie's h collection. 

Can you please id her cdc? It looks like a lizard or snake, doesn't it? But I have never seen one in that color before.


----------



## clementina2

Blue Rain said:


> I always enjoy drooling over Jamie's h collection.
> 
> Can you please id her cdc? It looks like a lizard or snake, doesn't it? But I have never seen one in that color before.



It looks like the Year of India CDC, which has hand embroidered panels on Chamonix leather, I think.


----------



## Blue Rain

clementina2 said:


> It looks like the Year of India CDC, which has hand embroidered panels on Chamonix leather, I think.




Thanks. I googled it. So beautiful.


----------



## tammywks

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love her assembly here! So fresh and chic! Thanks for posting *tammywks*!





chincac said:


> Son Tae Young is gorgeous!! love her outfit



Welcome, *xiangxiang0731* and *chincac*. Do you wanna see some more photos of Son Tae Young with H bags? 

Credit: Dispatch 29.09.2012
Herbag Zip 39





Credit: Dispatch 02.08.2012
Etriviere Elan in orange canvas









Credit: Dispatch 02.02.2012
Cabag Elan


----------



## tammywks

chkpfbeliever said:


> Carina is becoming more stylish by the day.  She looks great !
> 
> Thanks Tammy.



Welcome, chkpfbeliever. Carina looks stylish and wears Loop Silver Earrings very well.


----------



## chicinthecity777

tammywks said:


> Welcome
> -----------------------------
> 
> Carina Lau
> Credit: Liza Wang's and Carina Lau's Weibo 13.10.2014
> View attachment 2779072
> 
> View attachment 2779073
> 
> View attachment 2779074
> 
> 
> Credit: Apple Daily 14.10.2014
> View attachment 2779071
> 
> 
> Credit: Apple Daily 14.09.2014
> View attachment 2779075
> 
> View attachment 2779076



Carina Lau looks amazing! She looks like she hasn't aged a day! And very elegantly dressed!


----------



## chicinthecity777

tammywks said:


> Welcome, *xiangxiang0731* and *chincac*. Do you wanna see some more photos of Son Tae Young with H bags?
> 
> Credit: Dispatch 29.09.2012
> Herbag Zip 39
> View attachment 2779819
> 
> View attachment 2779820
> 
> 
> Credit: Dispatch 02.08.2012
> Etriviere Elan in orange canvas
> View attachment 2779801
> 
> View attachment 2779802
> 
> View attachment 2779803
> 
> View attachment 2779804
> 
> 
> Credit: Dispatch 02.02.2012
> Cabag Elan
> View attachment 2779824
> 
> View attachment 2779825



Thank you *tammywks*! You are doing a great job!


----------



## tammywks

chincac said:


> *tammy*, thank you for the pics. Cherie looks simply amazing and sooo pretty. Can't believe she is in her 50s! Carina looks older than her. Carina wears H accessories really well too..



Yes, Cherie is so beautiful. I think it's her healthy lifestyle makes her look younger than Carina. 

Here's a pic of another legendary beauty Brigitte Lin with black Birkin
Photo taken on 13.10.2014


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Welcome, *xiangxiang0731* and *chincac*. Do you wanna see some more photos of Son Tae Young with H bags?
> 
> Credit: Dispatch 29.09.2012
> Herbag Zip 39
> 
> 
> Credit: Dispatch 02.08.2012
> Etriviere Elan in orange canvas
> 
> Credit: Dispatch 02.02.2012
> Cabag Elan


 
wonderful pics. thank you again *tammy*. beautiful family..and love the way she carries her H bags. 



tammywks said:


> Yes, Cherie is so beautiful. I think it's her healthy lifestyle makes her look younger than Carina.
> 
> Here's a pic of another legendary beauty Brigitte Lin with black Birkin
> Photo taken on 13.10.2014


 
two legendary beauties! agree re Cherie v Carina


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## AndersonForever

I just love Ezra J William! Who are his parents? What do they do? Please any info on him!


----------



## Keatyn

AndersonForever said:


> I just love Ezra J William! Who are his parents? What do they do? Please any info on him!



The only thing I know is that he's Indonesian and attends uni in New York. He does have a fab H collection though.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## goyardlove

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2782889
> 
> 
> Dsaks, Instagram


Love her look here.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## purplepoodles

goyardlove said:


> Love her look here.




Yes a very elegant lady.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## littles mom

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2785289
> View attachment 2785290
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram


So beautiful.


----------



## rosewang924

littles mom said:


> So beautiful.






Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Though "Empire of Gold" is a 2013 Korean drama and someone already mentioned H sighting in this drama before, I've just finished this drama and really admire Lee Yo Won's style that I wanna share with you all. 

Lee Yo Won carrying H bags in "Empire of Gold"


----------



## tammywks

Lee Yo Won, Korean actress

Heure H watch
30.09.2013



Birkin and Hapi
05.06.2013








Birkin and Jumping boots
2013





Kelly
S/S 2013


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Though "Empire of Gold" is a 2013 Korean drama and someone already mentioned H sighting in this drama before, I've just finished this drama and really admire Lee Yo Won's style that I wanna share with you all.
> 
> Lee Yo Won carrying H bags in "Empire of Gold"


 
like all her outfits with the H bags! an etribelt in action too..that bag didn't last long! at least i haven't seen it for awhile in the stores.

is she a CEO in the show? is the drama any good?

what colour is her K? argile? parchemin?


----------



## tammywks

chincac said:


> like all her outfits with the H bags! an etribelt in action too..that bag didn't last long! at least i haven't seen it for awhile in the stores.
> 
> is she a CEO in the show? is the drama any good?
> 
> what colour is her K? argile? parchemin?



The last time I saw Etribelt at my local H store was early this year. It's in electric blue if I don't remember it wrong.

The drama is not bad. It's about the power struggle for the control of the business empire in which Lee Yo Won's role is the heiress. 

For her K, it looks like argile to me.


----------



## tammywks

Carina Lau wearing CDC
Credit: Her Weibo 18.10.2014








Michelle Chua
Credit: Headline Daily 24.10.2014


----------



## tammywks

Brigitte Lin carrying Kelly sellier 
Credit: Apple Daily 24.10.2014


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Carina Lau wearing CDC
> Credit: Her Weibo 18.10.2014


 
Carina looks great here! 



tammywks said:


> Brigitte Lin carrying Kelly sellier
> Credit: Apple Daily 24.10.2014


 
love her K! so classy..


----------



## thyme

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram


 
i like how they carry their H. great pic. thank you *rosewang*


----------



## gem

thanks Tammy for consolidating all the pics of LYY !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Carina Lau wearing CDC
> Credit: Her Weibo 18.10.2014
> View attachment 2787985
> 
> View attachment 2787986
> 
> View attachment 2787987
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Chua
> Credit: Headline Daily 24.10.2014
> View attachment 2787988
> 
> View attachment 2787989



Is it true about leather care ? I need to ask our expert Docride.  The Chinese caption said that the lady's advice to clean the bags is to wipe down with 1 part milk mixed with water after each use, then lay them flat to dry.  That would keep the bags shiny and nourish.  I've heard of milk bath is good for human skin but now sure about leather....


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua's birthday cake, Instagram


----------



## Bevyofpurses

tammywks said:


> Though "Empire of Gold" is a 2013 Korean drama and someone already mentioned H sighting in this drama before, I've just finished this drama and really admire Lee Yo Won's style that I wanna share with you all.
> 
> Lee Yo Won carrying H bags in "Empire of Gold"
> View attachment 2787220
> 
> View attachment 2787221
> 
> View attachment 2787222
> 
> View attachment 2787223
> 
> View attachment 2787225
> 
> View attachment 2787227
> 
> View attachment 2787228
> 
> View attachment 2787229



Omgosh Tammy thank you, searching this now on drama fever


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## jmen

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2789966
> View attachment 2789967
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai, Instagram



Love this!


----------



## ghoztz

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2789966
> View attachment 2789967
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai, Instagram




Such a cute pic!  Love her outfit as well.  Does anyone know who made her top?  TIA!!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

G-Dragon
Credit: Apple Daily 28.10.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2791983
> 
> 
> Dsaks, Instagram



Lovely! Thanks for posting!


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks and friends, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai and friends, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Michele Reis
Credit: her Weibo 29.10.2014


----------



## stl

delete


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tammywks said:


> Michele Reis
> Credit: her Weibo 29.10.2014
> View attachment 2793413


Nice legs!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2794069
> View attachment 2794070
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



Thanks *rosewang*.  Jamie is in Korea now !! I saw that Chanel jacket last month when I was in HK. Pretty gutsy to wear that Chanel jacket with the big lock !


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## misterlulu

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2793223
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai and friends, Instagram


That tiny brown kelly bag is perfection! I am so glad I found this site!!!


----------



## misterlulu

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2788345
> View attachment 2788346
> 
> 
> Dsaks, Instagram


Amazing photos look like from Hermes ad!!


----------



## tammywks

Shu Qi, Taiwanese actress
Credit: her IG 02.11.2014


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Shu Qi, Taiwanese actress
> Credit: her IG 02.11.2014
> View attachment 2796435



That is a good casual way of wearing a Kelly.  Thanks Tammy.


----------



## tammywks

chkpfbeliever said:


> That is a good casual way of wearing a Kelly.  Thanks Tammy.




My pleasure. 

---------------------------

Ha Ji Won, Korean actress, wears Grand Manege Twilly
Credit: Crocodile Ladies winter 2014 catalogue


----------



## tammywks

Baek Ji Young, Korean singer, wears L'Instrvction dv Roy orange/myosotis/marron 140 shawl
Credit: TV Daily 03.11.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai and friend, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> Ha Ji Won, Korean actress, wears Grand Manege Twilly
> Credit: Crocodile Ladies winter 2014 catalogue
> View attachment 2797526



*Tammy*, I love Ha Ji Won.  Me and my mom love her recent drama as the Empress. Didn't know that she is also an H fan.  Thanks !!


----------



## tammywks

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Tammy*, I love Ha Ji Won.  Me and my mom love her recent drama as the Empress. Didn't know that she is also an H fan.  Thanks !!




Ha Ji Won and Jun Ji Hyun are both my favorite Korean actresses. So I'm glad to see both of them wear h items. 

Not sure if you saw this, HJW posted this pic on her IG when she was filming Empress Ki last year.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Ha Ji Won and Jun Ji Hyun are both my favorite Korean actresses. So I'm glad to see both of them wear h items.
> 
> Not sure if you saw this, HJW posted this pic on her IG when she was filming Empress Ki last year.
> View attachment 2798056



Such good taste of her !! Must be a good break from tough filming of Empress Ki.  I love that show.


----------



## tammywks

Skye Chan, former Miss Hong Kong

Credit: her Weibo 01.11.2014





Credit: her Weibo 29.10.2014


----------



## tammywks

Gigi Fu, Hong Kong socialite and former actress
Moiselle event 05.11.2014


----------



## chicinthecity777

tammywks said:


> Gigi Fu, Hong Kong socialite and former actress
> Moiselle event 05.11.2014
> View attachment 2798848
> 
> View attachment 2798849



Beautiful lady and beautiful Kelly!


----------



## tammywks

Fish Leong, Malaysian singer

Credit: her Weibo 06.11.2014



Credit: her Weibo 05.11.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2784191
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram


wow that's a big chain


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2793134
> View attachment 2793135
> View attachment 2793136
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram


Jaime looking spectacular as usual


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Ruby Lin, Taiwanese actress
Credit: her Weibo 10.11.2014



Ruby Lin and Meifen Chen, Taiwanese actresses 
Credit: Meifen's weibo 21.10.2014



Meifen Chen
Credit: her weibo 22.09.2014



Elizabeth Lee Mei-Fung, former Miss Hong Kong
Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily 20.10.2014



Mary Ng (middle), former Miss Hong Kong
Credit: Apple Daily 09.11.2014


----------



## tammywks

Correction: 


tammywks said:


> *May* Ng (middle), former Miss Hong Kong
> Credit: Apple Daily 09.11.2014
> View attachment 2802380



-------------------------------------

Angie Chiu, Hong Kong actress, shows a Rugby bag, which will be sold for HK$18,000 to raise money for charity. 

Credit: Apple Daily 10.11.2014


----------



## lum709

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2800812
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai, Instagram



lov that kelly


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2803601
> View attachment 2803603
> View attachment 2803604
> View attachment 2803605
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram


Jamie should open her own Hermes museum.


----------



## dollychic

LOUKPEACH said:


> Jamie should open her own Hermes museum.




So true!!! Lololl


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Xie Na, Chinese TV presenter, carries Arlequin Birkin
Credit: Her Weibo 15.11.2014


----------



## tammywks

Nong Nee
Credit: her IG 15.11.2014


Credit: her IG 13.11.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tammywks said:


> Nong Nee
> Credit: her IG 15.11.2014
> View attachment 2807759
> 
> Credit: her IG 13.11.2014
> View attachment 2807760


Thai socialite?


----------



## tammywks

LOUKPEACH said:


> Thai socialite?




Yes


----------



## Millicat

tammywks said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> Ha Ji Won, Korean actress, wears Grand Manege Twilly
> Credit: Crocodile Ladies winter 2014 catalogue
> View attachment 2797526



What a beautiful young woman, lovely hair and skin.


----------



## Millicat

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2800812
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai, Instagram



This powdery blue looks amazing on her, she should wear that colour often, it's really her.


----------



## Millicat

tammywks said:


> Ruby Lin, Taiwanese actress
> Credit: her Weibo 10.11.2014
> View attachment 2802376
> 
> 
> Ruby Lin and Meifen Chen, Taiwanese actresses
> Credit: Meifen's weibo 21.10.2014
> View attachment 2802377
> 
> 
> Meifen Chen
> Credit: her weibo 22.09.2014
> View attachment 2802378
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Lee Mei-Fung, former Miss Hong Kong
> Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily 20.10.2014
> View attachment 2802379
> 
> 
> Mary Ng (middle), former Miss Hong Kong
> Credit: Apple Daily 09.11.2014
> View attachment 2802380



1st 3 pictures - I love these ladies' style, a casual elegance


----------



## Millicat

tammywks said:


> Correction:
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Angie Chiu, Hong Kong actress, shows a Rugby bag, which will be sold for HK$18,000 to raise money for charity.
> 
> Credit: Apple Daily 10.11.2014
> View attachment 2802646



I love the Rugby, and that's a nice version of it


----------



## vernis

Nong Neeeeee...... so missed her.  I love her girlish style


----------



## victoria2014

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2805591
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai, Instagram



love this lady's style


----------



## LOUKPEACH

victoria2014 said:


> love this lady's style


Agree. I wish I will age gracefully like her.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## crazyforhermess

Is she the reporter from Scoop and starred as an ICAC Officer in Line Walker?





tammywks said:


> Skye Chan, former Miss Hong Kong
> 
> Credit: her Weibo 01.11.2014
> View attachment 2798273
> 
> View attachment 2798274
> 
> 
> Credit: her Weibo 29.10.2014
> View attachment 2798279
> 
> View attachment 2798280
> 
> View attachment 2798281


----------



## crazyforhermess

Why all former Ms Hongkong carries only H bags? Wow no wonder everybody wants to participate.




tammywks said:


> Ruby Lin, Taiwanese actress
> Credit: her Weibo 10.11.2014
> View attachment 2802376
> 
> 
> Ruby Lin and Meifen Chen, Taiwanese actresses
> Credit: Meifen's weibo 21.10.2014
> View attachment 2802377
> 
> 
> Meifen Chen
> Credit: her weibo 22.09.2014
> View attachment 2802378
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Lee Mei-Fung, former Miss Hong Kong
> Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily 20.10.2014
> View attachment 2802379
> 
> 
> Mary Ng (middle), former Miss Hong Kong
> Credit: Apple Daily 09.11.2014
> View attachment 2802380


----------



## tammywks

crazyforhermess said:


> Is she the reporter from Scoop and starred as an ICAC Officer in Line Walker?




Absolutely yes.


----------



## perlerare

vernis said:


> nong neeeeee...... So missed her.  I love her girlish style


 +1 !


----------



## purin313

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2810345
> View attachment 2810348
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



I really like Jamie's sweatshirt.  Anyone know what brand it is?!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

purin313 said:


> I really like Jamie's sweatshirt.  Anyone know what brand it is?!


according to her IG, it's by nil and mon


----------



## crazyforhermess

OHHHH....wow. Tks!




tammywks said:


> Absolutely yes.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2811946
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram


Love everything in this pic


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2812761
> View attachment 2812765
> View attachment 2812766
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



Thanks *Rosewang* for Jamie's eye candies !!  These are very refreshing pics of her without those 5" CLs.  Pink looks good with her complexion and she looks the most natural when she is with her dog.  Can't believe that she is a mother of two teenagers.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Carina Lau, Hong Kong actress
Credit: Apple Daily 25.11.2014


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2814345
> View attachment 2814346
> View attachment 2814347
> View attachment 2814349
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram


I'm hungry


----------



## tammywks

Sheila Chan, former Miss Hong Kong & actress
Credit: Apple Daily 26.11.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Blairbass

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2812759
> 
> 
> dsaks, instagram



gorgeous!!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

tammywks said:


> Carina Lau, Hong Kong actress
> Credit: Apple Daily 25.11.2014
> View attachment 2814386
> 
> View attachment 2814387
> 
> View attachment 2814388



She's one gorgeous lady and that painting is exquisite!


----------



## tammywks

xiangxiang0731 said:


> She's one gorgeous lady and that painting is exquisite!




Agreed. 

--------------------------------

Angela Leong carries Bolide 27 malachite Epsom 
Credit: Apple Daily 26.11.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Sabrina Ho
Credit: Apple Daily 27.11.2014


----------



## Gixxer

tammywks said:


> Sheila Chan, former Miss Hong Kong & actress
> Credit: Apple Daily 26.11.2014
> View attachment 2815197
> 
> View attachment 2815198
> 
> View attachment 2815199
> 
> View attachment 2815200
> 
> View attachment 2815201




OMG I actually thought that was a vodka bottle sticking out of her Lindy, and then she's rolling around on the ground with the Lab like she's consumed the whole thing and drunkenly pretending to take selfies with a guide dog who looks embarrassed for her. So even an Hermès bag won't make you look any more dignified squatting on the floor of a public place.


----------



## kewave

^
Hmm... That vodka bottle lookalike is a phone cover/protector!


----------



## doloresmia

Save the pandas!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## alterego

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2812759
> 
> 
> Dsaks, Instagram


I absolutely love this!!!


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2814342
> View attachment 2814343
> 
> 
> Dsaks, Instagram


 

What is Dsaks name? She's got an incredible closet full of goodies


----------



## Miss Al

LUVCC.Hermes.LV said:


> What is Dsaks name? She's got an incredible closet full of goodies


 
Her full name is Diana Safira/Saksen . You can read more about her at her blog DsaksInStyle:

*www.dsaksinstyle.com*


----------



## Serva1

Miss Al said:


> Her full name is Diana Safira/Saksen . You can read more about her at her blog DsaksInStyle:
> 
> *www.dsaksinstyle.com*




Thank you Miss Al, I have been wondering about her too. Great outfits, gorgeous accessories!!!


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

Miss Al said:


> Her full name is Diana Safira/Saksen . You can read more about her at her blog DsaksInStyle:
> 
> *www.dsaksinstyle.com*


 
Thank you for this. She's got amazing style that complements her cultural heritage.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

LUVCC.Hermes.LV said:


> Thank you for this. She's got amazing style that complements her cultural heritage.



Agreed! She's one stylish lady!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2818682
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram


Love her looks


----------



## jsjjss

Song Hye Kyo

Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan 2014-12-02


----------



## tammywks

Jess Zhang, Chinese actress and Hong Kong actor Dicky Cheung's wife
Credit: Apple Daily 02.12.2014


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Jess Zhang, Chinese actress and Hong Kong actor Dicky Cheung's wife
> Credit: Apple Daily 02.12.2014


 
gorgeous brique K, looks good with all white..


----------



## tammywks

Cecilia Cheung
Credit: Xie Na's weibo 30.11.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2820779
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram


Her face!?!


----------



## tammywks

Namie Amuro, Japanese singer
Credit: Ming Pao, Taiwan Apple Daily 12.11.2014


----------



## Keatyn

LOUKPEACH said:


> Her face!?!


???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2818682
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



She has soooo mnay bags... is that RTyrien or Rshocking??? Anyone knows? i'm a bit obsessed.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tammywks said:


> Jess Zhang, Chinese actress and Hong Kong actor Dicky Cheung's wife
> Credit: Apple Daily 02.12.2014
> View attachment 2820522
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820523
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820524
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820525



The man wore outfit that was an ode to Karl L? 
Her Kelly is so amazing. I need this one. *sigh*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2814342
> View attachment 2814343
> 
> 
> Dsaks, Instagram



This lady is FABULOUS!!! I have never seen a bad pic of her...EVER!


----------



## Keatyn

Israeli_Flava said:


> She has soooo mnay bags... is that RTyrien or Rshocking??? Anyone knows? i'm a bit obsessed.


It's a Rose Tyrien. This one was a special order with mykonos stitching


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## purplepoodles

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2821869
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai, Instagram




Georgeous toolbox! Love how the horsey and the TB colours plan off each other. Hermes does such fabulous blues!


----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2821869
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai, Instagram



I normally like seeing her quirky outfits but this one is to PJ-like for me. 

Thanks for posting! The toolbox is super cute!


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Credit: Her FB


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I normally like seeing her quirky outfits but this one is to PJ-like for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting! The toolbox is super cute!




Agreed, love her unique style usually but this one looks like footie pajamas!


----------



## tammywks

Sabrina Ho
Credit: Apple Daily 04.12.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Her FB


She's so so beautiful


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## dollychic

Audrey Tay, article in Her World Magazine Singapore


----------



## bagidiotic

dollychic said:


> Audrey Tay, article in Her World Magazine Singapore



Who is she? 
Up and coming  new jamie chua of singapore?


----------



## dollychic

bagidiotic said:


> Who is she?
> Up and coming  new jamie chua of singapore?



Hehe guess so! 
She's famous coz her dad gave her a pink bentley for her 18th birthday and now a Porsche turbo for her 20th. (As stated in article)


----------



## chicinthecity777

bagidiotic said:


> Who is she?
> Up and coming  new jamie chua of singapore?





dollychic said:


> Hehe guess so!
> She's famous coz her dad gave her a pink bentley for her 18th birthday and now a Porsche turbo for her 20th. (As stated in article)



Wow! It takes so little to be famous these days!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Wow! It takes so little to be famous these days!


 
lol.. yeah just an instagram account will do!


----------



## Keatyn

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Wow! It takes so little to be famous these days!


Being covered for an article doesn't deem somebody famous.


----------



## tammywks

Myolie Wu, Hong Kong actress
Credit: Sina/TungStar, on.cc 05.12.2014


----------



## chicinthecity777

Keatyn said:


> Being covered for an article doesn't deem somebody famous.



Please can you read the post I quoted originally? It says "she is famous because. .." and I was replying to that post, not just saying it in general.


----------



## BagItUp10

tammywks said:


> Myolie Wu, Hong Kong actress
> Credit: Sina/TungStar, on.cc 05.12.2014
> View attachment 2823889
> 
> View attachment 2823890
> 
> View attachment 2823891


Love how she carries her kelly, so effortlessly chic!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## thyme

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram



she is fabulous! love how she works her unique style



tammywks said:


> Myolie Wu, Hong Kong actress
> Credit: Sina/TungStar, on.cc 05.12.2014



first time seeing Myolie with her k but not liking the dress!


----------



## kewave

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2823083
> View attachment 2823084
> View attachment 2823085
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



What's wrong with her, is she having a mid-life crisis?!


----------



## Kkho

kewave said:


> What's wrong with her, is she having a mid-life crisis?!




She seriously has bad bad bad taste in her choice of clothing. Whole face looks like plastic.


----------



## Luxchic77

LOUKPEACH said:


> She's so so beautiful




I know right? I love her!


----------



## Keatyn

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2823979
> View attachment 2823980
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram


Love Jamie's new addition to the H family.


----------



## Keatyn

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2823983
> 
> 
> Dsaks, Instagram


Does anybody know how Diana fits in so many bags when she travels? Considering that she travels to lots of places at a go


----------



## luxrosa

Kkho said:


> She seriously has bad bad bad taste in her choice of clothing. Whole face looks like plastic.


I have no idea who she is, but I like her dress! The white one is a bit much - way too revealing, but the other dress seems adventurous and fun!


----------



## periogirl28

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2823983
> 
> 
> Dsaks, Instagram



Is the stylish Ms Saks wearing THAT Zara cape?


----------



## chicinthecity777

kewave said:


> What's wrong with her, is she having a mid-life crisis?!





Kkho said:


> She seriously has bad bad bad taste in her choice of clothing. Whole face looks like plastic.



+ 1. She's a beautiful woman but most of her outfits are just... Awful to put it mildly.


----------



## audreylita

periogirl28 said:


> Is the stylish Ms Saks wearing THAT Zara cape?



Good eye, could be!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Prague09

Kkho said:


> She seriously has bad bad bad taste in her choice of clothing. Whole face looks like plastic.


 
The only message I get from her pics are "wow, see how gorgeous and sexy I look" but I fact I m only interested in her hermes bags


----------



## Luxchic77

Prague09 said:


> The only message I get from her pics are "wow, see how gorgeous and sexy I look" but I fact I m only interested in her hermes bags




My thought exactly. I'm only following her on IG because of her incredible designer collection. I don't really care how she looks. But I really have to thank her for posting pictures of all those eye candies. Really enjoy looking at them.


----------



## namie

I followed Jamie Chua on IG to see her bags but I think of late her dressings are getting more and more not age appropriate. She is in her 40s. A woman can still look beautiful and dignified when dressed appropriately, eg CP Mary of Denmark.


----------



## chicinthecity777

namie said:


> I followed Jamie Chua on IG to see her bags but I think of late her dressings are getting more and more not age appropriate. She is in her 40s. A woman can still look beautiful and dignified when dressed appropriately, eg CP Mary of Denmark.



Totally agree!


----------



## Keatyn

These are some of my favourite looks from Jamie. I know some may disagree on the outfit choice but the H is gorgeous. That Himalaya diamond cuff


----------



## Keatyn

With the blue kelly, do you think this is a bi-colour or tri-colour?


----------



## tammywks

Faye Wong wears Brandebourg wool and cashmere felt cape stole with braided leather trim
Credit: Apple Daily 07.12.2014


----------



## Lawseenai

Prague09 said:


> The only message I get from her pics are "wow, see how gorgeous and sexy I look" but I fact I m only interested in her hermes bags




Totally agree!


----------



## tammywks

More pics of Faye Wong wearing Brandebourg wool and cashmere felt cape stole with braided leather trim
Credit: Sina/TungStar 07.12.2014





Faye Wong wore New Libris cashmere and silk stole with jacquard weave on 06.12.2014





Niki Chow carries Kelly Cut
Credit: Apple Daily 07.12.2014



Chingmy Yau
Credit: Sina/TungStar 07.12.2014


----------



## tammywks

Nong Nee
Credit: Her IG 07.12.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## thyme

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram





rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram




thank you *rosewang *for the pics..

 love how Au Skulthai rocks the croc with super casual and DSaks rocks the toile kelly with dressy outfit


----------



## tammywks

Michele Reis with her ostrich/croc/lizard Ghillies Kelly
Credit: Dr. William Lo's Weibo 07.12.2014


----------



## tammywks

Michele Reis
Credit: Apple Daily 08.12.2014



Sabrina Ho
Credit: Apple Daily 07.12.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Faye Wong wore Solid cashmere scarf
Credit: Apple Daily 08.12.2014


----------



## chicinthecity777

tammywks said:


> Faye Wong wore Solid cashmere scarf
> Credit: Apple Daily 08.12.2014
> View attachment 2826953
> 
> View attachment 2826954



She is really cool!


----------



## doves75

Sabrina Ho
Credit: Apple Daily 07.12.2014
View attachment 2826560

View attachment 2826561

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


I don't know her and this is First time I see her pics, and I love her more than JC. She looks so beautiful and so elegant in that dress. 
Thanks for posting


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## audreylita

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2827793
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai, Instagram



Can anyone ID her cape?


----------



## MASEML

audreylita said:


> Can anyone ID her cape?



Is it a chanel rtw? I don't know for certain, but feel like I've seen it there.


----------



## ghoztz

xiangxiang0731 said:


> She is really cool!



+1!!  Her style is always effortlessly chic!!


----------



## Luxchic77

Some old pictures of Treechada Petcharat that have not been posted on this thread before. Hope no one minds.


----------



## Luxchic77

More of Treechada
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
    Credit: all of Treechada's photos taken from her FB.


----------



## Birdonce

Luxchic77 said:


> Some old pictures of Treechada Petcharat that have not been posted on this thread before. Hope no one minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828285
> View attachment 2828286
> View attachment 2828287
> View attachment 2828288
> View attachment 2828289
> View attachment 2828290
> View attachment 2828291
> View attachment 2828292
> View attachment 2828293
> View attachment 2828294
> View attachment 2828295


Her bicolor Lindy is gorgeous. I love the contrasting neutrals.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Luxchic77 said:


> Some old pictures of Treechada Petcharat that have not been posted on this thread before. Hope no one minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828285
> View attachment 2828286
> View attachment 2828287
> View attachment 2828288
> View attachment 2828289
> View attachment 2828290
> View attachment 2828291
> View attachment 2828292
> View attachment 2828293
> View attachment 2828294
> View attachment 2828295



She is such a pretty girl. Hard to believe that she used to be a boy.


----------



## sydgirl

chkpfbeliever said:


> She is such a pretty girl. Hard to believe that she used to be a boy.



What  she was a boy?!?!?!? Would not have picked it!  

What is she famous for? Actor? Singer?

Gorgeous collection of H bags!


----------



## Birdonce

chkpfbeliever said:


> She is such a pretty girl. Hard to believe that she used to be a boy.



Interesting. I just looked her up on Wikipedia. Nice that she seems so well supported. She is undeniably lovely!


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## purplepoodles

Luxchic77 said:


> More of Treechada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828296
> View attachment 2828297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: all of Treechada's photos taken from her FB.




Looks kind of like Kate Middleton in these shots. Very beautiful!


----------



## Luxchic77

chkpfbeliever said:


> She is such a pretty girl. Hard to believe that she used to be a boy.




I was thinking the same thing. She looks sooooo sweet.


----------



## Luxchic77

sydgirl said:


> What  she was a boy?!?!?!? Would not have picked it!
> 
> What is she famous for? Actor? Singer?
> 
> Gorgeous collection of H bags!




She's a famous actress and model in Thailand. She's also famous in Hong Kong for her role in "The White Storm" starring Louis Koo and Nick Cheung.


----------



## BagItUp10

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2828692
> View attachment 2828693
> 
> 
> Dsaks, Instagram


How lovely! Does anyone know where this is? Is this a private room or a restaurant that is open to the public? I would love to have brunch over here on a sunday, if possible of course. TIA


----------



## mlemee

BagItUp10 said:


> How lovely! Does anyone know where this is? Is this a private room or a restaurant that is open to the public? I would love to have brunch over here on a sunday, if possible of course. TIA



Invitation only dear..


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## BagItUp10

mlemee said:


> Invitation only dear..



Thanks, maybe, maybe, maaaaaaayyyyybe one day


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## alterego

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2830552
> View attachment 2830553
> View attachment 2830554
> View attachment 2830555
> View attachment 2830556
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram


Holy smokes, I didn't know it came as a Kelly too!


----------



## Birdonce

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2830550
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai, Instagram



Knowing this boy only from the photos posted here, I think his accessories wear him rather than the other way around.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat with Kelly
	

		
			
		

		
	













	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: Her Instagram


----------



## Linda_2

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Her FB



Does anyone know what color her kelly is?


----------



## tammywks

Lynn Hung, Chinese model/actress
Credit: Apple Daily 13.12.2014


----------



## Luxchic77

Niki Chow
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: Kathy Chow's Instagram


----------



## Blairbass

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2830552
> View attachment 2830553
> View attachment 2830554
> View attachment 2830555
> View attachment 2830556
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



Himalayan Kelly?! Excuse me while I pick my jaw up off the floor!


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Madam Bijoux

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2831602
> View attachment 2831603
> View attachment 2831604
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram



Forget about the purse- I'll take that ring she's wearing


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> Forget about the purse- I'll take that ring she's wearing



I would choose that ring over the bag any day!


----------



## HGT

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I would choose that ring over the bag any day!




+1 stunning!


----------



## Luxchic77

Hilary Tsui with clear Kelly 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: Her Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Nong Nee
Credit: her IG 13/12/2014


----------



## Luxchic77

Niki Chow with Kelly
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Terri Kwan
Credit: her IG 15.12.2014


----------



## tammywks

Yang Xiaojuan, Hong Kong actor Ray Lui's wife
Credit: Apple Daily 15.12.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat (Lindy next to her)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## Flip88

Beril Akcay


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat (Lindy next to her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: her Instagram


Love love her


----------



## Luxchic77

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love love her




Me too &#128522;


----------



## eagle1002us

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2831602
> View attachment 2831603
> View attachment 2831604
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua, Instagram


 
How many carats is Jamie's big diamond ring (from 1st picture)?


It's really interesting to see how these women adapt H to their dressing preferences.   Au Skulthai and Diana Saks are covered up but strikingly fashionable.   Jamie Chua uses H to complement her flirty style.   


I'm blown away either way.


----------



## jujubwee

What color is Tina Craig's Birkin??


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai and friends, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: her Instagram


She's so chic


----------



## audreylita

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2835653
> View attachment 2835654



A gaggle of wet dogs.  I'd be lifting my bag up high, too!


----------



## Miss*Shopaholic

Long time lurker on this thread ...thanks for all the eye candy!..I'm not sure if this is the right place to post it but Jamie has her new blog where she discusses her bags (SOs)...trips, fashion etc...totally in 

http://www.jamiechuaofficial.com/


----------



## Luxchic77

LOUKPEACH said:


> She's so chic




So true...I think she looks great in just about anything.


----------



## minnie04

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: her Instagram


Her style so simple and she is very pretty .


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai and friends, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## marbella8

audreylita said:


> A gaggle of wet dogs.  I'd be lifting my bag up high, too!



Seriously, lol!


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai and friends, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: her Instagram


Her friend, is she also Thai celebrity? Never seen her before but her bag!!!


----------



## Luxchic77

LOUKPEACH said:


> Her friend, is she also Thai celebrity? Never seen her before but her bag!!!




I'm so sorry I don't know too. I always see him/her with Treechada.


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2837844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: her Instagram


My idol!!! Love this dress


----------



## Luxchic77

LOUKPEACH said:


> My idol!!! Love this dress




Same here &#128522;


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## BagItUp10

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2838870
> 
> 
> Au Skulthai, Instagram



Is this birkin crevette? TIA


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## ainct

BagItUp10 said:


> Is this birkin crevette? TIA



yes it is


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: her Instagram


I've never known she has such a huge H collection wow


----------



## BagItUp10

ainct said:


> yes it is



Thanks, such a lovely color


----------



## roy40

Any Hermes atelier would pale in comparison to her closet. &#128588; 

In regards to Jamie, I imagine she has some deep-rooted self-worth issues, as I really don't think a well-adjusted person could justify spending TENS of millions of dollars on Hermes bags in identical colors and leathers and HW, with the only difference being that one bag is 25cm, the next is 30cm, 40cm ... &#128563; Her change in clothing style would also reflect this, as well as her need to brag on IG.

Remember everyone has her flaws, and reasons ... Food for thought.


----------



## chicinthecity777

roy40 said:


> Any Hermes atelier would pale in comparison to her closet. &#128588;
> 
> In regards to Jamie, I imagine she has some deep-rooted self-worth issues, as I really don't think a well-adjusted person could justify spending TENS of millions of dollars on Hermes bags in identical colors and leathers and HW, with the only difference being that one bag is 25cm, the next is 30cm, 40cm ... &#128563; Her change in clothing style would also reflect this, as well as her need to brag on IG.
> 
> Remember everyone has her flaws, and reasons ... Food for thought.



Truth!


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## loves

roy40 said:


> Any Hermes atelier would pale in comparison to her closet. &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> In regards to Jamie, I imagine she has some deep-rooted self-worth issues, as I really don't think a well-adjusted person could justify spending TENS of millions of dollars on Hermes bags in identical colors and leathers and HW, with the only difference being that one bag is 25cm, the next is 30cm, 40cm ... &#65533;&#65533; Her change in clothing style would also reflect this, as well as her need to brag on IG.
> 
> Remember everyone has her flaws, and reasons ... Food for thought.



i was debating if i should put on 2 cents in.

i think she's a beautiful lady, am in awe with her lifestyle and wardrobe, bags and all.  imho her coming from a humble background and then having to mingle with singapore's elite where most come from good families and are highly educated, i think the poor lady has some pressure you know. 

also i think being the age she's at, i totally understand the constant selfies, we're getting old and i'm the same (i'm older than her by a few years i think), i take so many pics of myself before i become a raisin (stylish raisin but still raisin). that's why i love looking at pics of the younger women, they just look so ... young.


----------



## roy40

loves said:


> i was debating if i should put on 2 cents in.
> 
> i think she's a beautiful lady, am in awe with her lifestyle and wardrobe, bags and all.  imho her coming from a humble background and then having to mingle with singapore's elite where most come from good families and are highly educated, i think the poor lady has some pressure you know.
> 
> also i think being the age she's at, i totally understand the constant selfies, we're getting old and i'm the same (i'm older than her by a few years i think), i take so many pics of myself before i become a raisin (stylish raisin but still raisin). that's why i love looking at pics of the younger women, they just look so ... young.




Here, here! Completely agreed!


----------



## loves

roy40 said:


> Here, here! Completely agreed!



 i love it when people agree with me. happy holidays!

btw loving dsaks' berline (?) i am out of touch with H's newer offerings. the colour is gorgeous.


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## perlerare

Jamie has been buying Hermes bags long before this forum even existed. 

I believe she is now in the business of making (and keeping) herself as much bankable as possible. Using her Hermes collection to show  herself on the cybescene is a clever way to get a following crowd that she can then  "sell" as an asset.

I do not think she has any kind of problem. She only is a very smart lady. And that's a huge talent. _Plus, making herself looking young and lovely only eases the whole process. _


----------



## BagItUp10

perlerare said:


> Jamie has been buying Hermes bags long before this forum even existed.
> 
> I believe she is now in the business of making (and keeping) herself as much bankable as possible. Using her Hermes collection to show  herself on the cybescene is a clever way to get a following crowd that she can then  "sell" as an asset.
> 
> I do not think she has any kind of problem. She only is a very smart lady. And that's a huge talent. _Plus, making herself looking young and lovely only eases the whole process. _


I am curious, what does she sell / in what business is she? I don't know much about her other than that she was a flight attendant who married a billionaire. TIA


----------



## roy40

perlerare said:


> Jamie has been buying Hermes bags long before this forum even existed.
> 
> I believe she is now in the business of making (and keeping) herself as much bankable as possible. Using her Hermes collection to show  herself on the cybescene is a clever way to get a following crowd that she can then  "sell" as an asset.
> 
> I do not think she has any kind of problem. She only is a very smart lady. And that's a huge talent. _Plus, making herself looking young and lovely only eases the whole process. _




You're absolutely right about using her collection and lifestyle to cobble together a cyber-following, to whom she can sell her line of clothing, or whatever. However, based on the comments I've been reading about her clothing line, and general style - I really don't know how well that's going ...

Everyone has issues, and problems - who are we kidding? My intention wasn't to bash her, but rather to help shine a different, and more realistic light on someone who has been torn apart on this particular thread. 

I personally think she's a beautiful, fun, and enterprising woman, who is obviously successful, and driven. Is love to be her friend. &#128516;


----------



## mistikat

roy40 said:


> You're absolutely right about using her collection and lifestyle to cobble together a cyber-following, to whom she can sell her line of clothing, or whatever. However, based on the comments I've been reading about her clothing line, and general style - I really don't know how well that's going ...
> 
> Everyone has issues, and problems - who are we kidding? My intention wasn't to bash her, but rather to help shine a different, and more realistic light on someone who has been torn apart on this particular thread.
> 
> I personally think she's a beautiful, fun, and enterprising woman, who is obviously successful, and driven. Is love to be her friend. &#128516;



Some of these vast collections really create a lot of interest and questions, but ... unless members know the people in question, maybe best not to ascribe motives to their purchases that we can't know are true or false?

Let's just enjoy the photos - and thanks to all who post them!

Happy holidays!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Madam Bijoux

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2840068



Best DSaks ensemble ever!


----------



## roy40

mistikat said:


> Some of these vast collections really create a lot of interest and questions, but ... unless members know the people in question, maybe best not to ascribe motives to their purchases that we can't know are true or false?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just enjoy the photos - and thanks to all who post them!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays!




Thank you, mistikat. My apologies!

Happy holidays!


----------



## roy40

Madam Bijoux said:


> Best DSaks ensemble ever!




My gosh!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; My jaw would actually drop if I saw that ensemble IRL. Praise! &#128588;


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2842252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: her Instagram


This is the real "street chic"


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Taipei, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

LOUKPEACH said:


> This is the real "street chic"




Perfectly described &#128521;


----------



## eagle1002us

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2840068


 




Dsaks here is so gorgy in malachite green.   Is the  fur coat also H?  thank you *rosewang924*.


----------



## eagle1002us

perlerare said:


> Jamie has been buying Hermes bags long before this forum even existed.
> 
> I believe she is now in the business of making (and keeping) herself as much bankable as possible. Using her Hermes collection to show  herself on the cybescene is a clever way to get a following crowd that she can then  "sell" as an asset.
> 
> I do not think she has any kind of problem. She only is a very smart lady. And that's a huge talent. _Plus, making herself looking young and lovely only eases the whole process. _


 
That sounds eminently reasonable, *perlerare*.   Plus she always manages to look radiant.


----------



## tammywks

Nong Nee
Credit: her IG 27.12.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Taipei, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Taipei, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2843861
> View attachment 2843862


Love the look!!!


----------



## Belphoebe

Does Ann Intira Thanavisuth ever come up in this thread? She's got some wonderful H, and her style entertains me, though I really don't know anything about her:


olive matte croc mini Plume (and those Prada shoes, you know the ones):

http://www.annintira.com/annintira/upload/20130219204525lamerr1.jpg

bordeaux croc Cadena bag:

http://www.annintira.com/annintira/upload/20130215233058ying1.jpg

bordeaux croc Cadena again, with some  Manolo Blahniks and a Givenchy headband that is a little too Statue-of-Liberty for me:

http://www.annintira.com/annintira/upload/201310120551045oct130.jpg

K25:

http://www.annintira.com/annintira/upload/201310090259442oct131.jpg

K20 white ostrich:

http://www.annintira.com/annintira/upload/2013101502221810oct131.jpg

matte croc kelly cut:

http://www.annintira.com/annintira/upload/2013102422362518oct131.jpg

B25 lizard ombre:

http://www.annintira.com/annintira/upload/2013083002564723aug131.jpg


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## thyme

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram



her long shirt dress is so cool!!  and i can't believe they got the men to do the poses with the bags...


----------



## loves

Fell in love with a croc plume I saw on a lady in Sg. So gorgeous. Jamie chia looks like a young girl in her Taipei shots.


----------



## peggioka

Her boots are divine!  First time I saw it in this color   Thanks for posting!!!



rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Taipei, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2843861
> View attachment 2843862


----------



## antschulina

I follow JC on instagram, and find she has great taste and always looks stunning! I also like that she smiles like a teen! It makes her look so fresh and positive! And of course her H collection is beyong gorgeous. Love following her on IG!


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat in New York
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Facebook


----------



## tammywks

Fish Leong
Credit: her Weibo 30.12.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## mariechin1234

That Birkin completes her.


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## audreylita

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2846689
> View attachment 2846691



Just beautiful.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## gnahclehcar

Terri Kwan (Taiwan)


----------



## gnahclehcar

Terri Kwan


----------



## gnahclehcar

Angelababy (Hong Kong)


----------



## gnahclehcar

Angelababy


----------



## gnahclehcar

Angelababy (with Birkin in Jean)


----------



## gnahclehcar

*Heart Evangelista *


----------



## gnahclehcar

Kelly Chan (Hong Kong)


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2847600



My favorite shot of Jamie !!


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## hermes_lemming

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: her Instagram



Holy crap, she was originally a boy?!? Wow... talk about a REALLY good surgeon.


----------



## Belphoebe

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2846689
> View attachment 2846691



Awesome, especially the second one. The Himalayan at its most chic ever.


----------



## hermes_lemming

birkinglover said:


> Aily Harsono with her bordeaoux kelly pochettes, Hermes blue saphire matte croc booties TDF ,and alaia dress.



I adore kelly pochettes, especially croc ones


bobobob said:


> Part of the phone cover
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua


Not a big Jamie fan but I'm a die hard JPG lover...


IFFAH said:


> ,


Hello... metallic !


----------



## Poooop

Welcome back! iFFAH we miss u!


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: her Instagram


Always in style


----------



## hermes_lemming

^ honestly I'm still amazed. I was curious who she was and found out via wiki.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Charles 'Blackie' Chen & Christine Fan
Credit: Charles Chen's Weibo & IG 31.12.2014


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## purplepoodles

Such a cute couple! Assume Charles is carrying Christine's Hermes for her?



tammywks said:


> Charles 'Blackie' Chen & Christine Fan
> Credit: Charles Chen's Weibo & IG 31.12.2014
> View attachment 2849959


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## agneau88

Andy Lau (Hong Kong) with H belt


----------



## agneau88

Gigi Lai (Hong Kong)


----------



## agneau88

Michelle Reis and her husband (Hong Kong).


----------



## LOUKPEACH

agneau88 said:


> Michelle Reis and her husband (Hong Kong).


She hasn't changed a bit since I saw her movies 15 years ago. So beautiful


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## cr1stalangel

agneau88 said:


> Andy Lau (Hong Kong) with H belt



Gosh, that certainly brings back memories.  Thank you for posting this pic Agneau88.


----------



## tammywks

Gong Hyo Jin, Korean actress
Credit: Taiwan Apple Daily, Yahoo.com.tw and TV Channel's facebook 04.01.2015


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## hermes_lemming

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2851794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: her Instagram



She is using a lindy as a dog carrier?  I hope that's not a real dog.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2850625
> 
> 
> Dsaks, Instagram



Love this on Diana.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2851794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: her Instagram


Gorgeous!


----------



## poptarts

roy40 said:


> Any Hermes atelier would pale in comparison to her closet. &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> In regards to Jamie, I imagine she has some deep-rooted self-worth issues, as I really don't think a well-adjusted person could justify spending TENS of millions of dollars on Hermes bags in identical colors and leathers and HW, with the only difference being that one bag is 25cm, the next is 30cm, 40cm ... &#65533;&#65533; Her change in clothing style would also reflect this, as well as her need to brag on IG.
> 
> Remember everyone has her flaws, and reasons ... Food for thought.



I don't think she necessarily has any self-esteem, self-worth issues. More like when you have so much disposal "income", it's easy to buy as much as your heart desires.

I do however, think she's over doing her looks. She married quite young so I'd imagine she spent some of the best years of her life raising two children; now that they're grown, she probably wants to experience a lot of things she missed out on, hence the trendy/super short outfits, the PS, the botox. Her face look so tight/stiff these days. I wish she'd just let her self age gracefully and naturally, she's a pretty lady.

====

Thanks everyone for all the Au Skulthai photos, her style is so fun and quirky. She wells H really well!


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, off to Japan, Instagram


----------



## BagItUp10

I just love Au's clean yet hip and chic style


----------



## hermes_lemming

poptarts said:


> I do however, think she's over doing her looks...hence the trendy/super short outfits, the PS, the botox. Her face look so tight/stiff these days. I wish she'd just let her self age gracefully and naturally, she's a pretty lady.
> 
> ====
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the Au Skulthai photos, her style is so fun and quirky. She wells H really well!


This!


BagItUp10 said:


> I just love Au's clean yet hip and chic style


Adore her!


----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, off to Japan, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2852624
> View attachment 2852625



Love her look here! Fabulous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

poptarts said:


> I do however, think she's over doing her looks. She married quite young so I'd imagine she spent some of the best years of her life raising two children; now that they're grown, she probably wants to experience a lot of things she missed out on, hence the trendy/super short outfits, the PS, the botox. Her face look so tight/stiff these days. I wish she'd just let her self age gracefully and naturally, she's a pretty lady.
> 
> ====
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the Au Skulthai photos, her style is so fun and quirky. She wells H really well!



Yes and yes!


----------



## crazyforbag

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, off to Japan, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2852624
> View attachment 2852625




Cute and chic at the same time!!


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, off to Japan, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2852624
> View attachment 2852625


Love this look of her


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat, Does anyone know the name of this hat?ATTACH]2853762[/ATTACH]Credit: her Instagram


----------



## perlerare

This lady is a free spirit ! I love everything about her. Style, look, expression, and....BAGS!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

perlerare said:


> This lady is a free spirit ! I love everything about her. Style, look, expression, and....BAGS!



Love this look.  Everything from head to toe is perfection.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat, Does anyone know the name of this hat?ATTACH]2853762[/ATTACH]Credit: her Instagram


The hat is so chic


----------



## Belphoebe

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2853513



Now THAT'S the way to do an OOTD photo. Love it love it love it.

If she and DSaks had a smackdown for chic and awesome badasses, I wonder who would win? Maybe Au Skulthai, if she brought in her weird friends, but it would be close.


----------



## tammywks

Nong Nee
Credit: Her IG 08.01.2015


----------



## BagItUp10

could I have one?


----------



## jmen

Obviously one is not enuf nor is two or even three. Is it love or being stuck in a rut?


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Nong Nee
> Credit: Her IG 08.01.2015



triple yuck! that is what i call a mold infestation..


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> triple yuck! that is what i call a mold infestation..


----------



## BagItUp10

jmen said:


> Obviously one is not enuf nor is two or even three. Is it love or being stuck in a rut?


Yeah, who am I kidding... You are right! I want them all and more


----------



## surfchick

tammywks said:


> Nong Nee
> Credit: Her IG 08.01.2015
> View attachment 2854976



WOW! Just WOW!


----------



## Suzie

tammywks said:


> Nong Nee
> Credit: Her IG 08.01.2015
> View attachment 2854976



Stunning


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2855132


Love their look


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## perlerare

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2855835
> View attachment 2855836



Great pics, thanks !
I am a fan.


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## victoria2014

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2855835
> View attachment 2855836



this lady rocks


----------



## Blairbass

tammywks said:


> Nong Nee
> Credit: Her IG 08.01.2015
> View attachment 2854976



Oh I am in love!!!!


----------



## purplepoodles

Thanks rosewang! Much appreciate all the inspirational photos you find for us. 




rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2855835
> View attachment 2855836


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2855835
> View attachment 2855836



Love her style !! She must be having a good time in Tokyo and hunting for more H at the Ginza store !!   Her stole is just so unusual.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2855963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: her Instagram


Love this bag of hers!


----------



## ttul

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2856292
> View attachment 2856293



incredible style and figure big fan of her


----------



## thyme

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram



Au is just one cool lady. love to go clothes shopping with her for a day...also love her daughter's belles du mexique shawl..



rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram



just makes me cringe with all her poses and so-called "style". having all the most expensive things in the world doesn't buy style nor personality..but definitely lots of admiration from strangers on social media


----------



## hermes_lemming

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2856292
> View attachment 2856293



Her skirt is way too short. You can almost see her woo-ha. Please tell me it's a skort. Kelly is ok.


----------



## hermes_lemming

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's her signature look.



Oh boy


----------



## chicinthecity777

hermes_lemming said:


> Her skirt is way too short. You can almost see her woo-ha. Please tell me it's a skort. Kelly is ok.



It's her signature look.


----------



## tammywks

Angela Leong wears Concours d'etriers 140 cashmere shawl orange/jaune/bleu
Credit: Apple Daily 10.01.2015


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Belphoebe

Originally Posted by hermes_lemming
Her skirt is way too short. You can almost see her woo-ha. Please tell me it's a skort. Kelly is ok.

Originally Posted by xiangxiang0731
It's her signature look.



Remind me not to sign on that form.


----------



## Luxchic77

Chrissie Chau
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit&#65306;her Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

Belphoebe said:


> Originally Posted by hermes_lemming
> Her skirt is way too short. You can almost see her woo-ha. Please tell me it's a skort. Kelly is ok.
> 
> Originally Posted by xiangxiang0731
> It's her signature look.
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me not to sign on that form.



me neither!


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2858484
> View attachment 2858485
> View attachment 2858486


Au is always chic


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat wearing Clic clac
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Belphoebe

This thread has been the biggest surprise to me on this whole forum. 

At first I was like, "Why do the Asians need to be stuck off in some separate forum, just because Hermes sells well is Asia? That is weird, makes me feel uncomfortable."

But now I love this thread -- while everywhere else I am bored to tears by OOTD blogs and socialite pics. Why should the Asian Instagrammers here be so much more fun?

Is it that rosewang has such a great eye for an interesting photo? That is a big part of it, and also that the people she chooses clearly treat their Instagram like a job: they work hard and post regularly, like entertainers performing nightly. 

But a lot of Instagrammers do that. The ones here -- especially Au Skulthai and DSaks (both of whom I am in awe of), and even Jamie Chua (whose style I find totally ridiculous and laughable) -- are not only surprising and fun to look at (even when I hate the look), they also seem almost to be giving little hints at a story you can write around the photos. It is hypnotic.

What does Asianness have to do with any of this? Maybe nothing? Just coincidence? Or a reflection of rosewang's preferences? I have no idea. But I know that this thread is addictive in a way that similar ones are not.

I'm not actually looking for answers. Just wanted to say thanks for the good time.


----------



## perlerare

Belphoebe said:


> This thread has been the biggest surprise to me on this whole forum.
> 
> At first I was like, "Why do the Asians need to be stuck off in some separate forum, just because Hermes sells well is Asia? That is weird, makes me feel uncomfortable."
> 
> ...........
> I'm not actually looking for answers. Just wanted to say thanks for the good time.




*Here is a copy of the very first post of this thread, back in 2006 :*

_Hi....I'm an Asian. So far we've seen pics of hollywood celebs with their birkins. But I wanna see pics of Asian women or celebs with their birkins. Do you all girls have any???  

How many of you here from Asia?? _

It all stared from there.


----------



## Winterbaby

Love the last pic! 
Is that Blue B size 25?


----------



## jmen

Belphoebe said:


> This thread has been the biggest surprise to me on this whole forum.
> 
> At first I was like, "Why do the Asians need to be stuck off in some separate forum, just because Hermes sells well is Asia? That is weird, makes me feel uncomfortable."
> 
> But now I love this thread -- while everywhere else I am bored to tears by OOTD blogs and socialite pics. Why should the Asian Instagrammers here be so much more fun?
> 
> Is it that rosewang has such a great eye for an interesting photo? That is a big part of it, and also that the people she chooses clearly treat their Instagram like a job: they work hard and post regularly, like entertainers performing nightly.
> 
> But a lot of Instagrammers do that. The ones here -- especially Au Skulthai and DSaks (both of whom I am in awe of), and even Jamie Chua (whose style I find totally ridiculous and laughable) -- are not only surprising and fun to look at (even when I hate the look), they also seem almost to be giving little hints at a story you can write around the photos. It is hypnotic.
> 
> What does Asianness have to do with any of this? Maybe nothing? Just coincidence? Or a reflection of rosewang's preferences? I have no idea. But I know that this thread is addictive in a way that similar ones are not.
> 
> I'm not actually looking for answers. Just wanted to say thanks for the good time.



I, too, find this thread more interesting than the pics of US celebs. Perhaps, with the exception of J.C., it is their fashion choices are more eye catching.  I can draw another comparison between KDramas vs US slop viewing.  KDramas whether they be modern day or of the Josean era, they are superbly well done.  I keep waiting for Jamie to grow up in her fashion sense but am not holding my breath.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Winterbaby said:


> Love the last pic!
> Is that Blue B size 25?



I believe it is. Cute size.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## H. for H.

Kenix Kwok, her weibo


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Belphoebe said:


> This thread has been the biggest surprise to me on this whole forum.
> 
> At first I was like, "Why do the Asians need to be stuck off in some separate forum, just because Hermes sells well is Asia? That is weird, makes me feel uncomfortable."
> 
> But now I love this thread -- while everywhere else I am bored to tears by OOTD blogs and socialite pics. Why should the Asian Instagrammers here be so much more fun?
> 
> Is it that rosewang has such a great eye for an interesting photo? That is a big part of it, and also that the people she chooses clearly treat their Instagram like a job: they work hard and post regularly, like entertainers performing nightly.
> 
> But a lot of Instagrammers do that. The ones here -- especially Au Skulthai and DSaks (both of whom I am in awe of), and even Jamie Chua (whose style I find totally ridiculous and laughable) -- are not only surprising and fun to look at (even when I hate the look), they also seem almost to be giving little hints at a story you can write around the photos. It is hypnotic.
> 
> What does Asianness have to do with any of this? Maybe nothing? Just coincidence? Or a reflection of rosewang's preferences? I have no idea. But I know that this thread is addictive in a way that similar ones are not.
> 
> I'm not actually looking for answers. Just wanted to say thanks for the good time.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Belphoebe

LOUKPEACH said:


> Couldn't agree more





jmen said:


> I, too, find this thread more interesting than the pics of US celebs. Perhaps, with the exception of J.C., it is their fashion choices are more eye catching.  I can draw another comparison between KDramas vs US slop viewing.  KDramas whether they be modern day or of the Josean era, they are superbly well done.  I keep waiting for Jamie to grow up in her fashion sense but am not holding my breath.



Hooray! They ARE more interesting, right? Even when Au Skulthai looks like a kindergarten craft project and DSaks looks like somebody kidnapped her from a cotillion and made her go rockclimbing. They blow my mind; I love them. And re: JC, yeah, I agree, I'm not holding my breath either. Though I admit I enjoy rolling my eyes at the silliness.



perlerare said:


> *Here is a copy of the very first post of this thread, back in 2006 :*
> 
> _Hi....I'm an Asian. So far we've seen pics of hollywood celebs with their birkins. But I wanna see pics of Asian women or celebs with their birkins. Do you all girls have any???
> 
> How many of you here from Asia?? _
> 
> It all stared from there.




Wow -- so many years before Instagram, the first year Facebook was opened up to the public . . . what a time capsule this thread must be. Thank you for going to the trouble of hunting down the post that started it all: it's fun to see that first little "Yo what's up, Asians!" turn into a nearly a decade of performance art!


----------



## Ms.Digit

Not a fan of Jamie Chua's "I'm so cute" poses.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## MrsJstar

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2861822


She can do no wrong!! Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## TankerToad

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2856292
> View attachment 2856293


I love this bag
Not so much the outfit but this bag! SO very Hermes
Actually turned this exact combo down (what was I thinking?) Still regret it


----------



## TankerToad

Belphoebe said:


> This thread has been the biggest surprise to me on this whole forum.
> 
> At first I was like, "Why do the Asians need to be stuck off in some separate forum, just because Hermes sells well is Asia? That is weird, makes me feel uncomfortable."
> 
> But now I love this thread -- while everywhere else I am bored to tears by OOTD blogs and socialite pics. Why should the Asian Instagrammers here be so much more fun?
> 
> Is it that rosewang has such a great eye for an interesting photo? That is a big part of it, and also that the people she chooses clearly treat their Instagram like a job: they work hard and post regularly, like entertainers performing nightly.
> 
> But a lot of Instagrammers do that. The ones here -- especially Au Skulthai and DSaks (both of whom I am in awe of), and even Jamie Chua (whose style I find totally ridiculous and laughable) -- are not only surprising and fun to look at (even when I hate the look), they also seem almost to be giving little hints at a story you can write around the photos. It is hypnotic.
> 
> What does Asianness have to do with any of this? Maybe nothing? Just coincidence? Or a reflection of rosewang's preferences? I have no idea. But I know that this thread is addictive in a way that similar ones are not.
> 
> I'm not actually looking for answers. Just wanted to say thanks for the good time.


You have great insight
Love this thred because one can see H bags that are unusual and styled in ways I have never seen
FUN! Beautiful and unique
Thank you for those who post here


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat, Instagram


----------



## jsjjss

Kimbee with black croc Roulis

Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan


----------



## lumkeikei

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2861822



I love that jacket!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## spoliedbrat

Ms.Digit said:


> Not a fan of Jamie Chua's "I'm so cute" poses.




You read my mind.


----------



## iceshiva

spoliedbrat said:


> You read my mind.



Count me in too....


----------



## LOUKPEACH

iceshiva said:


> Count me in too....


Haha I thought I am the only one here


----------



## H. for H.

LOUKPEACH said:


> Haha I thought I am the only one here


Another puker here...


----------



## mirabellesmile

Not sure if these have been posted before but she and her boy are adorable

*photos from mileygono instagram account*


----------



## jsjjss

Tina Craig

Credit: Apple daily Taiwan 2015.01.16


----------



## **Chanel**

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2861822



Dsaks looks amazing, she's totally rocking that Himalayan Birkin .


----------



## perlerare

^She does.


----------



## mlemee

jsjjss said:


> Kimbee with black croc Roulis
> 
> Credit: Apple Daily Taiwan
> 
> View attachment 2862707



Gosh, Kimbee is smiling...


----------



## rx4dsoul

But JC has such an amazing H collection and this thread just wouldnt be the same without her.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Curliefury

jsjjss said:


> Tina Craig
> 
> Credit: Apple daily Taiwan 2015.01.16
> 
> View attachment 2863811



My style icon!!! Love love love! :sly:


----------



## **Chanel**

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2864439
> View attachment 2864440
> View attachment 2864441
> View attachment 2864442



Jamie looks lovely in these pics with her beautiful Himalayan Kelly.


----------



## hermes_lemming

The last two pics are a bit freaky imo.


----------



## twigski

iceshiva said:


> Count me in too....


me too... plus I want to add a minimum of 4" to everything she wears.


----------



## Belphoebe

rx4dsoul said:


> But JC has such an amazing H collection and this thread just wouldnt be the same without her.



I must agree with this. As much as I hate to admit it, I have come to enjoy the daily dose of  WTF??? and  &#3232;_&#3232;  that I get from her photos on this thread.


----------



## Birdonce

**Chanel** said:


> Dsaks looks amazing, she's totally rocking that Himalayan Birkin .



She's rocking that coat even more. Stylish!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## CookyMonster

Thai's darling & It girl Araya Hargate. From her IG


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Hyangsoo

To be honest, I think JC's style is much more suited to chanel. I think a lot of her outfits would look better with a chanel bag instead. Maybe because she's more blingy and out there in her looks vs the more subdued and sophisticated vibe of hermes? She also has a very Feminine style which to me suits chanel better. Does she have tons of chanel bags too? I know she buys chanel clothing.  Or does she just buy hermes bc it's the most expensive and she can afford to?


----------



## hermes_lemming

Hyangsoo said:


> To be honest, I think JC's style is much more suited to chanel. I think a lot of her outfits would look better with a chanel bag instead. Maybe because she's more blingy and out there in her looks vs the more subdued and sophisticated vibe of hermes? She also has a very Feminine style which to me suits chanel better. Does she have tons of chanel bags too? I know she buys chanel clothing.  Or does she just buy hermes bc it's the most expensive and she can afford to?


I think the last statement. I'm not sure what to make of her style if you want to call ultra short skirts and slits up to there that. That coupled with the look on her face I think is what turns some off.


----------



## Keatyn

Hyangsoo said:


> To be honest, I think JC's style is much more suited to chanel. I think a lot of her outfits would look better with a chanel bag instead. Maybe because she's more blingy and out there in her looks vs the more subdued and sophisticated vibe of hermes? She also has a very Feminine style which to me suits chanel better. Does she have tons of chanel bags too? I know she buys chanel clothing.  Or does she just buy hermes bc it's the most expensive and she can afford to?




She has a couple of chanel bags, not as large as her hermes collection but its commendable. I do agree that her more chanel orientated outfits are better on the whole rather than her hermes ones


----------



## MASEML

Hyangsoo said:


> To be honest, I think JC's style is much more suited to chanel. I think a lot of her outfits would look better with a chanel bag instead. Maybe because she's more blingy and out there in her looks vs the more subdued and sophisticated vibe of hermes? She also has a very Feminine style which to me suits chanel better. Does she have tons of chanel bags too? I know she buys chanel clothing.  Or does she just buy hermes bc it's the most expensive and she can afford to?




I only recently found out she existed and read her bio. I'm sure it's a combination of everything you mentioned, because she likes attention, because she can and because H is arguably the best in handbags and hard to get. 

Others who follow her can probably opine more on why she opts for H bags rather than C bags. Maybe C bags are too mainstream....


----------



## perlerare

MASEML said:


> I only recently found out she existed and read her bio. I'm sure it's a combination of everything you mentioned, because she likes attention, because she can and because H is arguably the best in handbags and hard to get.
> 
> Others who follow her can probably opine more on why she opts for H bags rather than C bags. Maybe C bags are too mainstream....



I already mentioned that a few weeks ago, but I think it's an important reminder: Jamie has been collecting H bags long before this forum even existed. She has been buying only the best prices, exotic or not. 
Meanning: she has a true love for Hermes bag.


----------



## MASEML

perlerare said:


> I already mentioned that a few weeks ago, but I think it's an important reminder: Jamie has been collecting H bags long before this forum even existed. She has been buying only the best prices, exotic or not.
> Meanning: she has a true love for Hermes bag.



Thanks for the insight. I agree, she must love Hermes, otherwise, she wouldn't be buying as much as she has been over all these years. She also can afford everything she looks at and anything she thinks about, so that helps too.


----------



## luckylove

Jc's Hermes collection is outstanding.  My wish for her from a fashion perspective is to embrace her 40+ year old self and begin to dress like a gorgeous more sophisticated version of herself.  She is a beautiful woman imo, and doesn't need to stay stuck in a fashion time warp  and continue to try and look like a teenager.  I would love to see her rock a look that embraces her age.  Just my two cents......


----------



## chicinthecity777

luckylove said:


> Jc's Hermes collection is outstanding.  My wish for her from a fashion perspective is to embrace her 40+ year old self and begin to dress like a gorgeous more sophisticated version of herself.  She is a beautiful woman imo, and doesn't need to stay stuck in a fashion time warp  and continue to try and look like a teenager.  I would love to see her rock a look that embraces her age.  Just my two cents......



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## H. for H.

luckylove said:


> Jc's Hermes collection is outstanding.  My wish for her from a fashion perspective is to embrace her 40+ year old self and begin to dress like a gorgeous more sophisticated version of herself.  She is a beautiful woman imo, and doesn't need to stay stuck in a fashion time warp  and continue to try and look like a teenager.  I would love to see her rock a look that embraces her age.  Just my two cents......


----------



## Belphoebe

luckylove said:


> Jc's Hermes collection is outstanding.  My wish for her from a fashion perspective is to embrace her 40+ year old self and begin to dress like a gorgeous more sophisticated version of herself.  She is a beautiful woman imo, and doesn't need to stay stuck in a fashion time warp  and continue to try and look like a teenager.  I would love to see her rock a look that embraces her age.  Just my two cents......



While I think this description is is 100% accurate and I do wish for her sake that she could find her way to such a beneficial change . . . it would be so much less fun for us. 

Selfish of me? Oh, probably. But anybody who can afford that much H isn't going to suffer from the pleasure I take in shaking my head at her goofy fashion choices. I think she'll be okay no matter what I think of her. ; )

Of course, frantically denying that one is no longer a teenager is not a great model for women of any age. A lot of younger and older women would appreciate seeing her rock her age, yes. So maybe I take back what I said. 

Oh, I don't know what I think anymore. That is part of the great fun of this thread.


----------



## Suncatcher

luckylove said:


> Jc's Hermes collection is outstanding.  My wish for her from a fashion perspective is to embrace her 40+ year old self and begin to dress like a gorgeous more sophisticated version of herself.  She is a beautiful woman imo, and doesn't need to stay stuck in a fashion time warp  and continue to try and look like a teenager.  I would love to see her rock a look that embraces her age.  Just my two cents......



An applicable comment for many women, not just JC.


----------



## mistikat

Just a friendly reminder that many of the people posted about here check in to these threads ... something to keep in mind.

Also the analysis of why people buy and wear what they do doesn't really have much to do with this thread. 

Thanks to all who take the time and trouble to post photos; more please!

Thanks.


----------



## Suncatcher

mistikat said:


> Just a friendly reminder that many of the people posted about here check in to these threads ... something to keep in mind.
> 
> Also the analysis of why people buy and wear what they do doesn't really have much to do with this thread.
> 
> Thanks to all who take the time and trouble to post photos; more please!
> 
> Thanks.



Misti - if you feel my post is offside (apologies for the football metaphor LOL) please delete it!  I don't want to offend anyone!!!


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866332


She's so pretty!!!


----------



## Luxchic77

Elva Hsiao
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Instagram


----------



## agneau88

H. for H. said:


> Kenix Kwok, her weibo
> View attachment 2861321



Thanks for posting this photo. I haven't seen their photos for a while.


----------



## bagidiotic

Luxchic77 said:


> Elva Hsiao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Instagram



Wow a birdie constance 
What a sight


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2868176
> View attachment 2868177


Love this dress


----------



## Luxchic77

Terri Kwan, Instagram


----------



## Kkho

Is that a granny or vert cru kelly on Teri Kwan? Such a lovely green!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## RosyViv

Hi all! Does anyone know it is 28cm or 32 kelly bag?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2869086
> View attachment 2869087



You can tell how much JC loves H by seeing how she glared at the KC.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2869086
> View attachment 2869087


The wallet!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## lulalula

RosyViv said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know it is 28cm or 32 kelly bag?



looks like a 28 to me, judging from the height/width proportion, and the lady seems petite.


----------



## jsjjss

Terri Kwan 

Credit: her Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2869613



Jamie looked very natural in this photo.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Birdonce

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2871531
> View attachment 2871532


Not crazy about the top with it but the rest of her outfit is adorable


----------



## hermes_lemming

How old is she again?


----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2871531
> View attachment 2871532



I am sorry but the small kelly as the charm for the big kelly looks ridiculous IMO.


----------



## andee

hermes_lemming said:


> How old is she again?



She is 40 years old with grown children somewhere.
Her bio says she has had two of her maids trained to take her pictures each day.


----------



## hermes_lemming

andee said:


> She is 40 years old with grown children somewhere.
> Her bio says she has had two of her maids trained to take her pictures each day.



Wow


----------



## H. for H.

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am sorry but the small kelly as the charm for the big kelly looks ridiculous IMO.




Totally agree...lol


----------



## [vogue]

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am sorry but the small kelly as the charm for the big kelly looks ridiculous IMO.



Sorry not sorry! This woman has no style.


----------



## chicinthecity777

[vogue];27968988 said:
			
		

> Sorry not sorry! This woman has no style.



Lol! I was sorry I had to say what I said but I am not sorry about my opinion.


----------



## [vogue]

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Lol! I was sorry I had to say what I said but I am not sorry about my opinion.



Oh no, I agree with you in your opinion! Just me saying 'sorry not sorry' to mine! Hahaha, I think we are in agreement about her style & the mini kelly on the kelly.. I mean...


----------



## chicinthecity777

[vogue];27969637 said:
			
		

> Oh no, I agree with you in your opinion! Just me saying 'sorry not sorry' to mine! Hahaha, I think we are in agreement about her style & the mini kelly on the kelly.. I mean...


Yes we are!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

andee said:


> She is 40 years old with grown children somewhere.
> Her bio says she has had two of her maids trained to take her pictures each day.



Wow... she aging VERY well.. she looks 21.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow... she aging VERY well.. she looks 21.



I wouldn't go that far. But apparently according to this thread, she has "help".


----------



## Kkho

hermes_lemming said:


> I wouldn't go that far. But apparently according to this thread, she has "help".




She DEFINITELY has help! It's all over her face and chest!!


----------



## Birdonce

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am sorry but the small kelly as the charm for the big kelly looks ridiculous IMO.



LOL, I'm clearly the minority here, but I kind of like it. I'm not a bag charm person, but this seems a clever way to do it while poking fun at it at the same time. Of course, my interpretation may not be at all how she intended it. (plus, I just love the pink contrast together.)


----------



## hermes_lemming

Birdonce said:


> LOL, I'm clearly the minority here, but I kind of like it. I'm not a bag charm person, but this seems a clever way to do it while poking fun at it at the same time. Of course, my interpretation may not be at all how she intended it. (plus, I just love the pink contrast together.)



I agree with you. Kinda reminds me of the kelly bag charms which are much more appealing to me than the rodeo charms


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I wish I had the same help. She looks 21 to me!


----------



## alterego

andee said:


> Her bio says she has had two of her maids trained to take her pictures each day.


Egocentric, but to each their own.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2864439
> View attachment 2864440
> View attachment 2864441
> View attachment 2864442



Ahhhh that kelly &#128525;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CookyMonster said:


> Thai's darling & It girl Araya Hargate. From her IG



Omg the ombré lizard !!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Elva is Beyond adorable!


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2873072


Oh love this Evelyne!


----------



## IceEarl

Hi all, not sure if this has been raised here before, can I suggest we create a separate thread for Jamie Chua ? I remember there was a thread for Miroslava Duma , so that their fans can have a dedicated space to follow them.

I am not a fan of Jame Chua, no offence to her fans, but I found myself avoiding this thread because of the massive JC posts. For all to consider.

Dear MOD, apologize if you find this post inappropriate, please feel free to delete.

Thanks.


----------



## BagItUp10

That would be a good plan  Imo Jamie deserves her own thread as well. She has an amazing H collection.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Israeli_Flava said:


> I wish I had the same help. She looks 21 to me!



IF, be careful what you wish for!  I think you look fab as is! To me, she just dresses like 21.


----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2873068



This woman can do no wrong!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Wait a minute, JC doesn't have her own thread??? That can't be right. I mean, KK etc have multiple threads!


----------



## Curliefury

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Wait a minute, JC doesn't have her own thread??? That can't be right. I mean, KK etc have multiple threads!



Has anyone looked it up for her thread?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Curliefury said:


> Has anyone looked it up for her thread?



LOL! My post was rhetorical...


----------



## dangerouscurves

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2873068




How does she hang her gloves on that bag? I like how it looks and seems very practical.


----------



## audreylita

dangerouscurves said:


> How does she hang her gloves on that bag? I like how it looks and seems very practical.



It comes in four finishes.  I use them to hang my eyeglasses so they're handy.


----------



## livethelake

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This woman can do no wrong!



I agree. Perfection


----------



## dangerouscurves

audreylita said:


> It comes in four finishes.  I use them to hang my eyeglasses so they're handy.




Thank you!! I didn't know this. I want one of these.


----------



## MASEML

IceEarl said:


> Hi all, not sure if this has been raised here before, can I suggest we create a separate thread for Jamie Chua ? I remember there was a thread for Miroslava Duma , so that their fans can have a dedicated space to follow them.
> 
> I am not a fan of Jame Chua, no offence to her fans, but I found myself avoiding this thread because of the massive JC posts. For all to consider.
> 
> Dear MOD, apologize if you find this post inappropriate, please feel free to delete.
> 
> Thanks.



Absolutely agree. She has a beautiful collection, but it annoys me that she doesn't dress her age.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

audreylita said:


> It comes in four finishes.  I use them to hang my eyeglasses so they're handy.



This would be a terrific bracelet.


----------



## crazyforhermess

Agreed! Lov seeing more of her pics instead.  




xiangxiang0731 said:


> This woman can do no wrong!


----------



## mistikat

IceEarl said:


> Hi all, not sure if this has been raised here before, can I suggest we create a separate thread for Jamie Chua ? I remember there was a thread for Miroslava Duma , so that their fans can have a dedicated space to follow them.
> 
> I am not a fan of Jame Chua, no offence to her fans, but I found myself avoiding this thread because of the massive JC posts. For all to consider.
> 
> Dear MOD, apologize if you find this post inappropriate, please feel free to delete.
> 
> Thanks.



If you would like a thread like this, you would have to ask in the Celebrity Style subforum; however, as long as there are photos of Jamie Chua wearing Hermes, people are welcome to post them here. As with anything else on PF, if there is something that isn't to your taste (unless it breaks rules) please try to skip over it. There are members from all over the world, with all different kinds of taste and likes ... some people love her style (and that of others) others don't. 

Thanks ... and thanks again to the members who take the time to post pics here.


----------



## audreylita

Madam Bijoux said:


> This would be a terrific bracelet.



It's not long enough.


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat, Instagram


----------



## IceEarl

Thanks Mistikat. It was a just suggestion for her fans.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## TankerToad

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2874675
> View attachment 2874676
> View attachment 2874677


Love both these bags~
that Kelly Picnic is so special~~


----------



## alterego

Dunk. I like his style.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

alterego said:


> Dunk. I like his style.


My sister has a chance to take care of him on his trip to Tokyo. So polite and down to earth


----------



## Winterbaby

alterego said:


> Dunk. I like his style.



Love his Kelly.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## afsweet

^Not feeling Jaimie's silver metallic B...looks cheap IMO. I wonder if there's any color she doesn't own though!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2875714
> View attachment 2875715


Love her dress


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

The one and only Aum


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Chompoo


----------



## hermes_lemming

Jinkee


----------



## hermes_lemming

More


----------



## hermes_lemming

Some more


----------



## hermes_lemming

Last one (her husband is a very accomplished boxer, hence the bags).


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## thyme

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram



one cool stylish lady. love the graff shawl on her..


----------



## alterego

I love that he wears what he loves. An inspiration to many that live life to the beat of their own drum.


----------



## Luxchic77

Terri Kwan, Instagram 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## mp4

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2860013
> View attachment 2860014



I mostly lurk on this thread, but Dsaks never disappoints!  I love her style!


----------



## Luxchic77

Chrissie Chau, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2879484
> View attachment 2879485
> View attachment 2879486


Her BF?


----------



## hermes_lemming

LOUKPEACH said:


> Her BF?


That's her son


----------



## hermes_lemming

This is her husband 
Source: instagram


----------



## blythediva

From Apple Magazine


----------



## blythediva

Wearing the same 2014 Chanel jacket with different Hermes bags.  Both looks elegant on women of different age groups.


----------



## dessert1st

blythediva said:


> Wearing the same 2014 Chanel jacket with different Hermes bags.  Both looks elegant on women of different age groups.







blythediva said:


> From Apple Magazine




That is one of the best photo posts I have ever seen!  Thanks for sharing! Not only is the jacket beautiful but the versatility and impeccable styling in such different ways of different ages is truly inspiring!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dessert1st said:


> That is one of the best photo posts I have ever seen!  Thanks for sharing! Not only is the jacket beautiful but the versatility and impeccable styling in such different ways of different ages is truly inspiring!  Thanks for sharing!!



This!


----------



## periogirl28

dessert1st said:


> That is one of the best photo posts I have ever seen!  Thanks for sharing! Not only is the jacket beautiful but the versatility and impeccable styling in such different ways of different ages is truly inspiring!  Thanks for sharing!!



This is why Chanel jackets and H bags are timeless classics. Thanks for posting!


----------



## mlemee

alterego said:


> I love that he wears what he loves. An inspiration to many that live life to the beat of their own drum.



What does your quote mean? I'm a nice woman..


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## periogirl28

hermes_lemming said:


> This is her husband
> Source: instagram




Oh has she gotten remarried?


----------



## hermes_lemming

periogirl28 said:


> Oh has she gotten remarried?


I don't think so. Lol I have no idea who she is. Just found out about her from this thread and searched for her on instagram. That's how I know who is her husband and that the taller fella is her son. 

She does have a really nice H collection though


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hermes_lemming said:


> This is her husband
> Source: instagram


Very good looking family.


----------



## MASEML

hermes_lemming said:


> I don't think so. Lol I have no idea who she is. Just found out about her from this thread and searched for her on instagram. That's how I know who is her husband and that the taller fella is her son.
> 
> She does have a really nice H collection though



I love her collection of H. I read an article that she has over 100 birkins. I can't even imagine what her closet must look like!


----------



## doves75

LOUKPEACH said:


> Very good looking family.




I think he's her second husband. Her son and daughter are from her 1st husband who happened to be a very rich Indonesian guy. 
I just love seeing her H bags &#128522;&#128522; but not the way she dress &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## cr1stalangel

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2881001



Love love love her jacket! Can anyone ID it please ?


----------



## mlemee

hermes_lemming said:


> I don't think so. Lol I have no idea who she is. Just found out about her from this thread and searched for her on instagram. That's how I know who is her husband and that the taller fella is her son.
> 
> She does have a really nice H collection though



She's not married, he's her boyfriend


----------



## doves75

mlemee said:


> She's not married, he's her boyfriend




Oh ...thanks for clarifying )


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## hermes_lemming

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881990



Stunning!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2881994


Love everything in this pic.


----------



## solouloulou

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2881994




 This croco B is stunning!!!! Can ID the color ? Thanks


----------



## cr1stalangel

solouloulou said:


> This croco B is stunning!!!! Can ID the color ? Thanks



I think it's Ciel.


----------



## Luxchic77

Terri Kwan, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Terri Kwan, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## TankerToad

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2883042
> View attachment 2883043
> View attachment 2883044


OMG She has my bag!
First bag, the ghillies~
Looks like she loves hers as much as I love mine!


----------



## am2022

I have been seeing these ski  shoes on everyone for the past 3 months... since i have been on a shoe ban im now unaware who made these?  please help ladies



rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881990


----------



## crazyforbag

amacasa said:


> I have been seeing these ski  shoes on everyone for the past 3 months... since i have been on a shoe ban im now unaware who made these?  please help ladies


 They are Hermes hiking boots on h.com right now.
I wanted to get a pair before price increase!


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram, Ghilles Kelly in Ciel Suede, Ciel & Turquoise leather


----------



## am2022

Thanks dear!

[/B]





crazyforbag said:


> They are Hermes hiking boots on h.com right now.
> I wanted to get a pair before price increase!


----------



## Luxchic77

Terri Kwan, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Terri Kwan, Instagram 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.                  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.   
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## purselover888

At her "Chanel-Hermes Madness" event.  Surprised she's not scared of getting on some list at H...


----------



## alterego

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2883478


Such a thing of beauty.


----------



## TankerToad

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram, Ghilles Kelly in Ciel Suede, Ciel & Turquoise leather
> 
> View attachment 2883628


 You can see more of this gorgeous bag here on her blog
http://www.jamiechuaofficial.com/singing-the-blues/


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2884170


Her eyes!!!


----------



## marbella8

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2884171



Love this look. Her B is gorgeous  and so is the entire outfit.


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat, Instagram


----------



## hermes_lemming

Dewi Desiree Source: Instagram


----------



## hermes_lemming

Dewi Desiree, Source: Instagram


----------



## hermes_lemming

Dewi Desiree- Source: Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Aimee Sun, Instagram


----------



## purplepoodles

hermes_lemming said:


> Dewi Desiree- Source: Instagram




Thanks HL! Love the last look all those mouthwatering shades of blue together.


----------



## seton

Private Luncheon with Her Majesty the Queen of Belgium
 		Dec 05, 2013 / Hong Kong Jockey Club Happy Valley Clubhouse

Emily Lam
Liane Lam


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884922


Very nice


----------



## solouloulou

That Ostrich Kelly is TDF! What color is that? 
Such subtle elegance


----------



## mlemee

hermes_lemming said:


> Dewi Desiree- Source: Instagram



Just when I was thinking of selling my Birkin in Celeste I see this fabulous picture!


----------



## cr1stalangel

mlemee said:


> Just when I was thinking of selling my Birkin in Celeste I see this fabulous picture!



oh my gosh! Please don't! lol


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Monceau

TankerToad said:


> OMG She has my bag!
> First bag, the ghillies~
> Looks like she loves hers as much as I love mine!


This is your dreamy Ghillies?!?
I'm working my way backwards through the thread, and thought that this was the most extraordinarily captivating combo I've seen in a long time! Congratulations, dear, must be hard to take your eyes off of it!


----------



## TankerToad

Monceau said:


> This is your dreamy Ghillies?!?
> I'm working my way backwards through the thread, and thought that this was the most extraordinarily captivating combo I've seen in a long time! Congratulations, dear, must be hard to take your eyes off of it!


Thank you my dear!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2886449


Love it


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie  Chua in Niseko, Instagram


----------



## TankerToad

And to follow up on the last post
The Ghillies is still traveling~from Jaime Chua's webbie


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Birdonce

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2888889
> View attachment 2888890



First time I've seen someone use the raincoat! As much as I love her ghillies, I want that pink Chanel jacket even more. One and done with that one.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Birdonce said:


> First time I've seen someone use the raincoat! As much as I love her ghillies, I want that pink Chanel jacket even more. One and done with that one.



They used to use it more back in the day. Handles are not covered though.  She is brave.


----------



## BagItUp10

Birdonce said:


> First time I've seen someone use the raincoat! As much as I love her ghillies, I want that pink Chanel jacket even more. One and done with that one.



+1 I am a hardcore H fan, but that Chanel jacket is want I need


----------



## audreylita

Birdonce said:


> First time I've seen someone use the raincoat! As much as I love her ghillies, I want that pink Chanel jacket even more. One and done with that one.



I use mine a lot.  In fact I use it when I'm in restaurants most of the time.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat , Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2887093


Beautiiiiiful


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


----------



## ms piggy

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat , Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2889494
> View attachment 2889495
> View attachment 2889496



Any idea the colour of the gator CDC?


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## DizzyFairy

Jamie finally looks good (in my eyes). Haha.. Loving this outfit


----------



## Celia_Hish

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat , Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2889494
> View attachment 2889495
> View attachment 2889496



lovely gal, nice H stuffs



rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2886449



She's always with her 25b, love that size....nice collection she has



Luxchic77 said:


> Aimee Sun, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885088
> View attachment 2885089



super love her, Aimee is such a beauty and couldn't tell that she is married with kids....my idol



TankerToad said:


> And to follow up on the last post
> The Ghillies is still traveling~from Jaime Chua's webbie



Love her new Ghillies, drooling at her chanel tweed pink jacket and sneakers



Luxchic77 said:


> Terri Kwan, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882798





Luxchic77 said:


> Terri Kwan, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882867





rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881990





blythediva said:


> From Apple Magazine



Congrats to Terri, she's look lovely even preggy.  

Still loving Dsaks style, she's looks classy always.

The pink chanel jacket looks so versatile and loving it


----------



## mistikat

Celia_Hish said:


> super love her, Aimee is such a beauty and couldn't tell that she is married with kids....my idol



Could you please use the multi quote feature instead of replying to each post individually; makes the thread easier to read. 

If you are unfamiliar with how to use it, select the open round circle at the bottom right of the post for the first and every subsequent reply until the last one, when you will choose "quote." I will go ahead and put your posts into one reply for you now; if you could do it moving forward, it would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2890102
> View attachment 2890103
> View attachment 2890104


This is nice


----------



## Celia_Hish

blythediva said:


> Wearing the same 2014 Chanel jacket with different Hermes bags.  Both looks elegant on women of different age groups.





LOUKPEACH said:


> Chompoo





rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2874675
> View attachment 2874676
> View attachment 2874677





rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2873068





rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2873072





hermes_lemming said:


> Wow



I think actual shld be 40+ as i remember seeing her interview in year 2013, they mentioned it's 39.


----------



## Celia_Hish

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> Gorgy bag
> 
> View attachment 2866758
> View attachment 2866759





rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> Looking gd in this
> 
> View attachment 2864439
> View attachment 2864440
> View attachment 2864441
> View attachment 2864442





CookyMonster said:


> Thai's darling & It girl Araya Hargate. From her IG



Love her himalayan, STUNNER!!~



rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> She's so classy, anyway is that her private jet?
> 
> View attachment 2865148





Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862599



Such a sweet & lovely gal, she's look gd in anything



mirabellesmile said:


> Not sure if these have been posted before but she and her boy are adorable
> 
> *photos from mileygono instagram account*
> 
> The boy is so adorable...loving her H bags


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Suncatcher

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891352
> View attachment 2891353
> View attachment 2891354
> View attachment 2891355



I definitely wouldn't put an exotic purse in snow to photograph it but that's just me ...


----------



## perlerare

MrsJDS said:


> I definitely wouldn't put an exotic purse in snow to photograph it but that's just me ...



+1


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsJDS said:


> I definitely wouldn't put an exotic purse in snow to photograph it but that's just me ...





perlerare said:


> +1



+2! 

And enough with the gloves as bag charms thing already!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891352
> View attachment 2891353
> View attachment 2891354
> View attachment 2891355


This is such a big YES


----------



## alterego

mistikat said:


> Could you please use the multi quote feature instead of replying to each post individually; makes the thread easier to read.
> 
> If you are unfamiliar with how to use it, select the open round circle at the bottom right of the post for the first and every subsequent reply until the last one, when you will choose "quote." I will go ahead and put your posts into one reply for you now; if you could do it moving forward, it would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you so much for showing us how to do that.


----------



## mistikat

alterego said:


> Thank you so much for showing us how to do that.



No problem - the little circle thing is NOT intuitive! And it makes it easier for you to respond in a "conversation" style. PM me if you have any issues getting it to work.


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


----------



## **Chanel**

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2890102
> View attachment 2890103
> View attachment 2890104





rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891352
> View attachment 2891353
> View attachment 2891354
> View attachment 2891355



Jamie looks great in these pics !
Gorgeous bags, too.


----------



## thyme

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


 
love the toile lindy!


----------



## alterego

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat , Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891864


I would totally carry that in a large size.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

birdonce said:


> first time i've seen someone use the raincoat! As much as i love her ghillies, i want that pink chanel jacket even more. One and done with that one.



+1


----------



## purselover888

Is this like the latest way of showing excess?  To put one's croc bag in the snow?


----------



## chicinthecity777

purselover888 said:


> Is this like the latest way of showing excess?  To put one's croc bag in the snow?



Seems like it!


----------



## alterego

purselover888 said:


> Is this like the latest way of showing excess?  To put one's croc bag in the snow?


I love vulgar displays of wealth like that every now and then. As a photographer, there is great value seeing  extraordinary items in extraordinary situations.


----------



## purselover888

I guess reasonable people could disagree as to how much "artistic value" is in that snowy purse picture and how extraordinary a situation is snowI digress...

Back to topic, here's Dr Kate's collection!  Wow!  Credit IG


----------



## alterego

You might be right. "Reasonable" people may have difficulty seeing a somewhat delicate,  100K plus custom handbag in a compromising situation such as wet snow as extraordinary but, the beauty of some art is that it defies reason and or logic. 

Anyways, I love this light blue Kelly on Dunk. Reminds me that spring is on the way!


----------



## andee

purselover888 said:


> I guess reasonable people could disagree as to how much "artistic value" is in that snowy purse picture and how extraordinary a situation is snowI digress...
> 
> Back to topic, here's Dr Kate's collection!  Wow!  Credit IG



Who is Dr. Kate?


----------



## purselover888

alterego said:


> You might be right. "Reasonable" people may have difficulty seeing a somewhat delicate,  100K plus custom handbag in a compromising situation such as wet snow as extraordinary but, the beauty of some art is that it defies reason and or logic.
> 
> Anyways, I love this light blue Kelly on Dunk. Reminds me that spring is on the way!



"Reasonable people may disagree" is just a saying.  I meant that it is conceivable that people can disagree on the picture's "artistic value".  I didn't mean that some people can't appreciate Jamie Chua's picture because they are too reasonable.  They might just think it's a kind of a yawn 

Besides Jamie was not the first one to post her croc in snow this week.  It was HSIXX on IG that posted the two pics below on 2/8.  Jamie followed suit on 2/10&#8230;What's next?  Croc torching?  Oh wait, someone's done that already...


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

purselover888 said:


> "Reasonable people may disagree" is just a saying.  I meant that it is conceivable that people can disagree on the picture's "artistic value".  I didn't mean that some people can't appreciate Jamie Chua's picture because they are too reasonable.  They might just think it's a kind of a yawn
> 
> Besides Jamie was not the first one to post her croc in snow this week.  It was HSIXX on IG that posted the two pics below on 2/8.  Jamie followed suit on 2/10&#8230;What's next?  Croc torching?  Oh wait, someone's done that already...


I'm speechless


----------



## Suncatcher

andee said:


> Who is Dr. Kate?



I have the same question too!


----------



## HGT

andee said:


> who is dr. Kate?




^ + 1


----------



## Curliefury

^^+1


----------



## purselover888

Curliefury said:


> ^^+1



Her IG is doctorkatekate.  Apparently she is the founder and CEO of a chain of laser surgery and beauty treatment clinics in Thailand.  I think this is her even though she looks a bit different here&#8230;just can't resist posting this pink Bentley haha (credit her IG)


----------



## chicinthecity777

purselover888 said:


> Her IG is doctorkatekate.  Apparently she is the founder and CEO of a chain of laser surgery and beauty treatment clinics in Thailand.  I think this is her even though she looks a bit different herejust can't resist posting this pink Bentley haha (credit her IG)



Wow! I thought she was a Dr. of Hermesology!


----------



## Kitty S.

purselover888 said:


> Her IG is doctorkatekate.  Apparently she is the founder and CEO of a chain of laser surgery and beauty treatment clinics in Thailand.  I think this is her even though she looks a bit different herejust can't resist posting this pink Bentley haha (credit her IG)




I got curious and found this interview on Dr. Kate and her H bags: http://www.nationmultimedia.com/life/Pray-for-rebirth-as-a-handbag-30191763.html


----------



## autumnbubble

I'm just curious if Jamie Chua is Dr.Kate's or some sort of Dr.'s VIP so that she still looks 25 at over 40


----------



## chicinthecity777

purselover888 said:


> "Reasonable people may disagree" is just a saying.  I meant that it is conceivable that people can disagree on the picture's "artistic value".  I didn't mean that some people can't appreciate Jamie Chua's picture because they are too reasonable.  They might just think it's a kind of a yawn
> 
> Besides Jamie was not the first one to post her croc in snow this week.  It was HSIXX on IG that posted the two pics below on 2/8.  Jamie followed suit on 2/10What's next?  Croc torching?  Oh wait, someone's done that already...



Indeed! Yawn and NEXT!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I want a Rose Tyrien Bentley


----------



## Madam Bijoux

purselover888 said:


> Her IG is doctorkatekate.  Apparently she is the founder and CEO of a chain of laser surgery and beauty treatment clinics in Thailand.  I think this is her even though she looks a bit different herejust can't resist posting this pink Bentley haha (credit her IG)


 
I want a Rose Tyrien Bentley


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Tokyo, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Tokyo, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2893861
> View attachment 2893862
> View attachment 2893863
> View attachment 2893864


So stunning!


----------



## perlerare

Jamie is Timeless !


----------



## purselover888

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2893858



I love this lady!  Her bob, her South Sea pearls w/ the buttons on the jacket, the shape of her bottom, the bagAll the lines in this picture are so appealing


----------



## chicinthecity777

mlemee said:


> She's not married, he's her boyfriend





doves75 said:


> Oh ...thanks for clarifying )



*mlemee *is correct, she's not (re)married. Normally when you remarry, your alimony stops.


----------



## chicinthecity777

purselover888 said:


> I love this lady!  Her bob, her South Sea pearls w/ the buttons on the jacket, the shape of her bottom, the bagAll the lines in this picture are so appealing



You can say that again!


----------



## Keatyn

Normally your husband wouldn't be cheating on you and fathering children with another woman during the marriage. Sort of well deserved alimony dollars to be honest.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Keatyn said:


> Normally your husband wouldn't be cheating on you and fathering children with another woman during the marriage. Sort of well deserved alimony dollars to be honest.



Yep. She deserves every penny!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Keatyn said:


> Normally your husband wouldn't be cheating on you and fathering children with another woman during the marriage. Sort of well deserved alimony dollars to be honest.



I'm so lost. Which asian lady or man are you referring to?


----------



## hermes_lemming

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Tokyo, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2893861
> View attachment 2893862
> View attachment 2893863
> View attachment 2893864



Love the coat, purse and boots.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Tokyo, Instagram


----------



## hermes_lemming

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2895047
> View attachment 2895048



Is that a new kelly longue that the son is carrying?


----------



## dangerouscurves

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Tokyo, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2895053
> View attachment 2895054
> View attachment 2895055




What's with the Sailor Moon outfit? SMH.


----------



## thyme

dangerouscurves said:


> What's with the Sailor Moon outfit? SMH.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Tokyo, Instagram


----------



## Keatyn

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm so lost. Which asian lady or man are you referring to?



I'm referring to Jamie's ex husband (Cuaca). He cheated on her and fathered children with another woman during their marriage.


----------



## tammywks

Terri Kwan
IG 14.02.2015





Arissa Cheo
IG 12.02.2015



Loletta Chu
Apple Daily 13.02.2015





Cecilia Cheung
Apple Daily 13.02.2015





Charlene Choi
Weibo 11.02.2015


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Chan
Weibo 14.02.2015


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Aimee Chan
> Weibo 14.02.2015



Aimee looking great with the GM


----------



## MASEML

Keatyn said:


> Normally your husband wouldn't be cheating on you and fathering children with another woman during the marriage. Sort of well deserved alimony dollars to be honest.



Is this true? I hadn't heard this before but I don't really know much about JC other than what I see here. If true, absolutely deserved. No real incentive to remarry ever, unless the alimony is for a fixed period of time. 

I wonder what the #s are for child support...


----------



## mistikat

MASEML said:


> Is this true? I hadn't heard this before but I don't really know much about JC other than what I see here. If true, absolutely deserved. No real incentive to remarry ever, unless the alimony is for a fixed period of time.
> 
> I wonder what the #s are for child support...



Could we get back to topic instead of speculating on this lady's previous marriage and finances?

Thanks.


----------



## **Chanel**

tammywks said:


> Aimee Chan
> Weibo 14.02.2015
> View attachment 2895679
> 
> View attachment 2895680



Love this! This shawl looks great on her and it goes with her K. too.


----------



## tammywks

Seo Hyun (Girls' Generation) at Maison Hermes Dosan Park 12.02.2015


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Seo Hyun (Girls' Generation) at Maison Hermes Dosan Park 12.02.2015



thank you *tammy* for the pics..we are ring twins


----------



## **Chanel**

chincac said:


> thank you *tammy* for the pics..we are ring twins



Dear, you must have eagle eyes, I had to look several times to spot the ring .


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


----------



## Flip88

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Tokyo, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2893861
> View attachment 2893862
> View attachment 2893863
> View attachment 2893864



I love her mink coat!


----------



## dangerouscurves

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2896203




I love that she dresses more quite in Indonesia and more fashion-forward in Europe. When in Rome....


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat , Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896493
> View attachment 2896494


This is great


----------



## miss21

purselover888 said:


> I guess reasonable people could disagree as to how much "artistic value" is in that snowy purse picture and how extraordinary a situation is snowI digress...
> 
> Back to topic, here's Dr Kate's collection!  Wow!  Credit IG


I wonder how many of these don't get to see the light of day? Unless she changes bags every hour


----------



## Princess D

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Tokyo, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2895434




Oh! I was there on Valentine's Day!  The tempura restaurant


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2898060


This is awesome!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai and friends, Instagram


----------



## dollychic

purselover888 said:


> I guess reasonable people could disagree as to how much "artistic value" is in that snowy purse picture and how extraordinary a situation is snowI digress...
> 
> Back to topic, here's Dr Kate's collection!  Wow!  Credit IG



Wow! Amazing collection!


----------



## tammywks

Hannah Quinlivan, Taiwanese model and Jay Chou's wife
Weibo 14.02.2015


----------



## thyme

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram



wow..she looks like a supermodel!


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2899129
> View attachment 2899130
> View attachment 2899131




Wow... Take a look at her gorgeous anemone croc B. Must wipe my drool off the key pad.


----------



## **Chanel**

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2898053



I can tell you one thing - if I would wear the same pants, they would look hideous on me .
But *Dsaks* make them work, she always looks amazing. Gorgeous Birkin, too!


----------



## hermes_lemming

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2899129
> View attachment 2899130
> View attachment 2899131



She has the stems.  But it's like she forgot to wear pants.

Her collection is TDF though.  Especially the crocs.


----------



## dangerouscurves

hermes_lemming said:


> She has the stems.  But it's like she forgot to wear pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Her collection is TDF though.  Especially the crocs.




Those are shorts &#128522;


----------



## hermes_lemming

dangerouscurves said:


> Those are shorts &#128522;


Wow! How did I miss that? I even used my laptop to view the pics. I just thought it was a super short dress. My bad.


----------



## dangerouscurves

hermes_lemming said:


> Wow! How did I miss that? I even used my laptop to view the pics. I just thought it was a super short dress. My bad.




She said it in her IG &#128515;


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2900232
> View attachment 2900233


Love her bag


----------



## hermes_lemming

dangerouscurves said:


> She said it in her IG &#128515;


Ah! Yea I used to follow her (strictly for her phenom H collection) but then found her former subheading a bit offputing. It used to say "if looks could kill, I would be deadly"


rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2900232
> View attachment 2900233


Ok those are shorts.


----------



## tammywks

Daisuke Ueda, Japanese supermodel, for Champ Libre


----------



## dangerouscurves

hermes_lemming said:


> It used to say "if looks could kill, I would be deadly".




LMAO!!! Oookaaayyy.... &#128565;


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tammywks said:


> Daisuke Ueda, Japanese supermodel, for Champ Libre
> View attachment 2900864
> 
> View attachment 2900865
> 
> View attachment 2900866
> 
> View attachment 2900867
> 
> View attachment 2900869
> 
> View attachment 2900870
> 
> View attachment 2900872


This is love


----------



## marbella8

I am really like this look for her.


----------



## Miss Al

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2901099
> View attachment 2901100
> View attachment 2901101


 
I love JC's top. I wonder if it comes as a dress or a top & skirt. Anyone can ID this. Thanks.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2902437
> View attachment 2902438
> View attachment 2902439


Fantasic


----------



## Suzie

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2900232
> View attachment 2900233



A silver constance, I die!


----------



## tammywks

Miriam Yeung
Credit: Apple Daily 21.02.2015



Mr. Lau's family 
Credit: Apple Daily 20.02.2015


Credit: Apple Daily 21.02.2015


----------



## tammywks

Michele Reis
Credit: Apple Daily 20.02.2015



Charlene Choi
Credit: Weibo 19.02.2015


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Jessica Jung
Credit: Weibo 18.02.2015



Nong Nee
Credit: IG 21.02.2015


----------



## Lawseenai

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2903093
> View attachment 2903095
> View attachment 2903096
> View attachment 2903097




Hmmm ... She dressed as though she is a lingerie model


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2903093
> View attachment 2903095
> View attachment 2903096
> View attachment 2903097


I am going to faint


----------



## tammywks

Miss Al said:


> I love JC's top. I wonder if it comes as a dress or a top & skirt. Anyone can ID this. Thanks.



JC said her dress is from Valentino.


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


----------



## Miss Al

tammywks said:


> JC said her dress is from Valentino.


 
Thanks for the info, tammywks!


----------



## Miss Al

Jamie Chua will be featured in a talk show Ladies Nite which will be shown on Channel U on 23rd Feb & 2nd Mar 2015 @10.30pm. She'll be sharing about her love for bags and shoes.

More info can be found at this link:
*http://www.jamiechuaofficial.com/filming-女人聚乐部/*


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


----------



## dollychic

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2904156



Cant wait to see what she got!!!


----------



## tammywks

Christina Lu
Credit: Momo's March 19.12.2014












Aimee Sun
Credit: Yun Yun Sun 08.02.2015


----------



## hermes_lemming

tammywks said:


> Christina Lu
> Credit: Momo's March 19.12.2014
> View attachment 2905173
> 
> View attachment 2905174
> 
> View attachment 2905175
> 
> View attachment 2905176
> 
> View attachment 2905177
> 
> 
> 
> Aimee Sun
> Credit: Yun Yun Sun 08.02.2015
> View attachment 2905178


I love their fierceness!


----------



## purselover888

Lawseenai said:


> Hmmm ... She dressed as though she is a lingerie model



Totally agree!  It is mystifying.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2904156



WIth the special box, it must be a B with diamonds.


----------



## Luxchic77

Rain Li, Facebook


----------



## tammywks

Ina Chan Un-chan
Credit: Apple Daily 24.02.2015


----------



## tammywks

Michele Reis 
Credit: TungStar 24.02.2015


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Terri Kwan, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Nong Nee
Credit: IG 25.02.2015


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## madisonmamaw

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2908244
> View attachment 2908245
> View attachment 2908246



This is JC's commissioned b? inspired by chrome hearts?


----------



## tonkamama

madisonmamaw said:


> This is JC's commissioned b? inspired by chrome hearts?



I have the same question...  Looks like it ...


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram 



Terri Kwan, Instagram


----------



## [vogue]

tonkamama said:


> I have the same question...  Looks like it ...



Her hair stylist painted it on. I think it ruins it! The SO Black is so understated & beautiful on its own, but to each his/her own.


----------



## periogirl28

[vogue];28143477 said:
			
		

> Her hair stylist painted it on. I think it ruins it! The SO Black is so understated & beautiful on its own, but to each his/her own.



I didn't know M was such a good artist! Next time I do my hair I get her to paint a bag too!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## agneau88

tammywks said:


> Michele Reis
> Credit: TungStar 24.02.2015
> View attachment 2906934




Thanks for sharing! I always like Michele. She looks good on every of her pictures. Nice boots!


----------



## TankerToad

tammywks said:


> Nong Nee
> Credit: IG 25.02.2015
> View attachment 2908130
> 
> View attachment 2908131


Love this RTW dress, have seen it as a top but not a dress. It is really cool~Love all the exotics in this photo~pretty candies!!


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam , Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks and friends, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks and friends, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2909924



*Rosewang* - Thanks for the eye candies.  Diana and her friends are very polished ladies.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks and friends, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2909924





Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam , Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909888
> 
> View attachment 2909889
> 
> View attachment 2909890
> 
> View attachment 2909891
> 
> View attachment 2909893



Beautiful Thai socialite and her collection is TDF !


----------



## cr1stalangel

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam , Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909888
> 
> View attachment 2909889
> 
> View attachment 2909890
> 
> View attachment 2909891
> 
> View attachment 2909893



She is stunning! Thank you for sharing these pics Luxchic77.


----------



## Miss Al

tammywks said:


> Nong Nee
> Credit: IG 25.02.2015
> View attachment 2908130
> 
> View attachment 2908131



Love Nong Nee's dress from Hermes. Can anyone tell me the name of this dress? Thanks.


----------



## Luxchic77

cr1stalangel said:


> She is stunning! Thank you for sharing these pics Luxchic77.




No prob &#128522;. She's incredible & beautiful. She's the distributor for Hermes in Thailand,  the CEO for Muangthai Insurance and also the manager for women national team of football in Thailand.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Luxchic77 said:


> No prob &#128522;. She's incredible & beautiful. She's the distributor for Hermes in Thailand,  the CEO for Muangthai Insurance and also the manager for women national team of football in Thailand.



I'm confused. There's an actual "distributor" for Hermes by country? I thought that distribution was done by the respective H boutiques located in said countries, no?


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

hermes_lemming said:


> I'm confused. There's an actual "distributor" for Hermes by country? I thought that distribution was done by the respective H boutiques located in said countries, no?




Actually I thought so too. But according to the Thailand Tatler magazine, she's the Thai distributor for Hermes.


----------



## Luxchic77

Michelle Bridgette Liao (right), Instagram 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Terri Kwan, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Angela Leong wore Les Faceties de Pegase scarf 
Credit: Apple Daily 

27.02.2015



15.01.2015



17.04.2014



08.04.2014


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Chan
Credit: Apple Daily 28.02.2015


----------



## purplepoodles

tammywks said:


> Aimee Chan
> 
> Sweet couple! Love Aimee's casual H style.


----------



## thyme

Luxchic77 said:


> Michelle Bridgette Liao (right), Instagram
> 
> Terri Kwan, Instagram



lovely pics...Terri rocks the bolide!



tammywks said:


> Aimee Chan
> Credit: Apple Daily 28.02.2015



Aimee looks very well! congrats to her and Moses..


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks and friends, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## agneau88

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2911480




Nice shot!


----------



## TankerToad

Luxchic77 said:


> Michelle Bridgette Liao (right), Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910944
> 
> 
> Terri Kwan, Instagram
> View attachment 2910945


Haha
She is in Hawaii standing outside Hermes in Waikiki!!


----------



## DizzyFairy

tammywks said:


> Aimee Chan
> Credit: Apple Daily 28.02.2015
> View attachment 2911212
> 
> View attachment 2911213
> 
> View attachment 2911214



Hello is Aimee preggers again? Thank u


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## dashopping

DizzyFairy said:


> Hello is Aimee preggers again? Thank u




She was 
Gave birth couple days ago
Boy


----------



## jmen

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2912184



Bet she's happy she didn't or can't get any more altitude as she would have had a tad more then a nip slip.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Jasper Xu, Hermes coat.

Getty images


----------



## tammywks

DizzyFairy said:


> Hello is Aimee preggers again? Thank u




Yes. Her second son Nathan Lucas was born on 26th Feb 2015.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2913753
> View attachment 2913754



The first photo of Jamie is very cute. Love that B25 on her.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat , Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912135
> 
> View attachment 2912137
> 
> 
> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram
> View attachment 2912138
> 
> View attachment 2912139
> 
> View attachment 2912140
> 
> View attachment 2912141
> 
> View attachment 2912143


These are sonderful


----------



## Celia_Hish

not sure if this has been posted before, OMG...this is too cute, baby in the little crate, pic courtesy from pootsville


----------



## Celia_Hish

Not sure if this has been posted, drooling at the walk-in wardrobe, love all the collections, courtesy by Pootsville


----------



## tammywks

Anita Yuen 
Credit: Apple Daily 03.03.2015


----------



## tammywks

Ruby Lin
Credit: Weibo 01.02.2015


Credit: Weibo 25.12.2014


----------



## bagidiotic

Celia_Hish said:


> not sure if this has been posted before, OMG...this is too cute, baby in the little crate, pic courtesy from pootsville



Omg sweet  little  angel 
Love this pic


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2914935
> View attachment 2914937



Somehow i like her casual outfits, the CH cap with the CH tank rocks well with H...hehe


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualpham Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915401
> 
> View attachment 2915402
> 
> View attachment 2915403
> 
> View attachment 2915404


classy!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Another cool pic....ara with Poo's B, pic courtesy from IG : araburr


----------



## cr1stalangel

Celia_Hish said:


> View attachment 2915661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another cool pic....ara with Poo's B, pic courtesy from IG : araburr



OMG! That is Adorable!!!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Celia_Hish said:


> View attachment 2915661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another cool pic....ara with Poo's B, pic courtesy from IG : araburr


This is adorable


----------



## antheakuma

Little Miss Shopaholic 
Credit: her weibo


----------



## antheakuma

1. Liu Yi Fei 
Credit: her Weibo

2. Ruby Lin
Credit: starjiepai Weibo

3. Kong Hyo Jin
Credit: fashionweigo Weibo


----------



## LOUKPEACH

antheakuma said:


> 1. Liu Yi Fei
> Credit: her Weibo
> 
> 2. Ruby Lin
> Credit: starjiepai Weibo
> 
> 3. Kong Hyo Jin
> Credit: fashionweigo Weibo


Beautiful bags indeed!


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2917836



Thanks for all the eye candies, Rosewang.  Love Diana's style.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat , Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917830


So pretty


----------



## solouloulou

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2918917



She looks like wearing a monk robe !


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

^^^ I have to say I really HATE what she did to that SO black.


----------



## audreylita

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ^^^ I have to say I really HATE what she did to that SO black.



Interesting that she did this to the SO black.  I had two SO black birkins, one in leather and the other an exotic.  I became bored with them very quickly.  They were beautiful bags but seemed very one dimensional after awhile.  I lost interest in both of them quickly.  Maybe she felt the same way and was trying to jazz them up.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2920137



That's what was hiding in that special orange box she posted earlier !!


----------



## purselover888

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ^^^ I have to say I really HATE what she did to that SO black.



Couldn't agree more.  It looks just like the Christmas shopping bags from Saks Fifth Avenue last year


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> dsaks, instagram
> 
> View attachment 2920137


omg!!!


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam , Instagram


----------



## solouloulou

She is such an elegant lady! 
She dresses her age and looks so gracefully.


----------



## am2022

I like her outfits... and the way she carries herself... simple, laid back  and not totally made up.. 



Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam , Instagram
> View attachment 2921559
> 
> View attachment 2921560
> 
> View attachment 2921562
> 
> View attachment 2921563


----------



## am2022

so cute.. i love love hats.. now i think I need a kelly cut too...  


Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat , Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917830


----------



## am2022

love her looks once again! thanks for posting luxchic! 



Luxchic77 said:


> Nualpham Lamsam, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915410


----------



## periogirl28

solouloulou said:


> She is such an elegant lady!
> She dresses her age and looks so gracefully.



I totally agree. Some people should look to her for inspiration!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## thyme

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram



in complete contrast to the elegant Thai socialite..this is just awful and garish


----------



## alterego

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ^^^ I have to say I really HATE what she did to that SO black.


I'm right there with ya.


----------



## solouloulou

chincac said:


> in complete contrast to the elegant Thai socialite..this is just awful and garish



I have to agree. 

Can anyone iD JC new croco Birkin color? Is it UV


----------



## **Chanel**

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2918662



Love her sparkling white shoes, any ID on them?


----------



## Keatyn

**Chanel** said:


> Love her sparkling white shoes, any ID on them?



They're from versace


----------



## **Chanel**

Keatyn said:


> They're from versace



Thank you !


----------



## mlemee

chincac said:


> in complete contrast to the elegant Thai socialite..this is just awful and garish



I absolutely love the gold Chanel Dubai cruise jacket but hate the way she has styled it. Looks so ugly with the sleeves and the clashing trainers. The whole ensemble looks awful


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2924962
> View attachment 2924965
> View attachment 2924966
> View attachment 2924968
> View attachment 2924970



Is that the street in SNG with all the famous chicken rice restaurants ?

Boy, do I miss that ?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923486


This is so cool


----------



## MichelleSinHk

chkpfbeliever said:


> Is that the street in SNG with all the famous chicken rice restaurants ?
> 
> Boy, do I miss that ?



Is there such a street? I believe she is on the street near Raffles hotel where Gunther's and Garibaldi are located.


----------



## **Chanel**

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2924959



That Birkin ! 
Goes with everything, a perfect neutral. Gah, matte croc is growing on me...I always said no croc B for me unless I would win the lottery. Maybe I should go out and buy some tickets .
Until then, I will enjoy pics here on the forum. I love her Richard Mille watch as well btw.


----------



## **Chanel**

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2924962
> View attachment 2924965
> View attachment 2924966
> View attachment 2924968
> View attachment 2924970



I love Jamie's tri color Birkin, great neutral combination!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MichelleSinHk said:


> Is there such a street? I believe she is on the street near Raffles hotel where Gunther's and Garibaldi are located.



Yes, I stayed at the Fairmont Hotel across from Raffles and the street behind it is the 'Chicken rice street'.  It is the taxi drivers' nickname for it because when we got in the cab, asking to go to another restaurant famous for chicken rice and he told us that there is no need to go so far. There is a street full of it so our tax ride was the quickest.  I was in and out of the taxi in a minute !! Give it a try.  They are very good.


----------



## Luxchic77

Hilary Tsui, Instagram


----------



## MichelleSinHk

chkpfbeliever said:


> Yes, I stayed at the Fairmont Hotel across from Raffles and the street behind it is the 'Chicken rice street'.  It is the taxi drivers' nickname for it because when we got in the cab, asking to go to another restaurant famous for chicken rice and he told us that there is no need to go so far. There is a street full of it so our tax ride was the quickest.  I was in and out of the taxi in a minute !! Give it a try.  They are very good.



Thanks for that tip! I usually stay around there too! Will have to go try that next time!


----------



## Blue Rain

Luxchic77 said:


> Hilary Tsui, Instagram
> View attachment 2925161
> 
> View attachment 2925162




Does this mean the mom's jeans are coming back?!? Ha.....


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923486


I have a total crush on Au Skulthai


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

^^^ has she had "double eyelid" surgery? Her eyes look so different! Love that lizard B but not the outfit!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ^^^ has she had "double eyelid" surgery? Her eyes look so different! Love that lizard B but not the outfit!



you mean "more" double eyelid surgery? she could have gone to a better surgeon..

love her toile and lizard Bs though..



rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram



such a fun friends shot!! they must have H bags get together parties all the time


----------



## Luxchic77

Terri Kwan, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Terri Kwan, Instagram


----------



## Keatyn

chincac said:


> you mean "more" double eyelid surgery? she could have gone to a better surgeon..
> 
> love her toile and lizard Bs though..
> 
> 
> 
> such a fun friends shot!! they must have H bags get together parties all the time



She hasn't had 'more' eyelid surgery. This is just her with minimal make up.


----------



## chicinthecity777

An oldie but a goodie, she used to look like this and so much better than her surgically enhanced self now IMO.


----------



## bagidiotic

xiangxiang0731 said:


> An oldie but a goodie, she used to look like this and so much better than her surgically enhanced self now IMO.



Omg faint now
Cant believe my eyes


----------



## TankerToad

Here is another photo of Jaime from a few years ago
Great bag here!!


----------



## TankerToad

And another
Wearing an amazing shadow denim Birkin
This is 2011/12 I think
She has such a remarkable collection


----------



## TankerToad

I actually have these saved because of her bags
This is 2009 Jaime C
And look at that KP!!
Still takes my breathe away
These photos are all from this thread but years ago
In her bag choices Jaime has been spot on


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## jmen

I often say it is not nice to mes with Mother Nature and JC should have not had someone muck with her face.  She seems very limited in her facial expressions. I would love to see her branch out of the so short I can hardly sit down hemlines. She seems stuck in some sort of time warp, but she has great albeit plentiful H collection.


----------



## [vogue]

Keatyn said:


> She hasn't had 'more' eyelid surgery. This is just her with minimal make up.



She most definitely has had more than just eyelid surgery. Her trips to Korea are well documented... and even with minimal makeup, it doesn't explain her current look. She's had more fillers and botox too!


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## thyme

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram



the blue croc k is wow!!


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## marbella8

jmen said:


> I often say it is not nice to mes with Mother Nature and JC should have not had someone muck with her face.  She seems very limited in her facial expressions. I would love to see her branch out of the so short I can hardly sit down hemlines. She seems stuck in some sort of time warp, but she has great albeit plentiful H collection.



I was thinking the same thing. She looked pretty in the older pictures. In my opinion, one should strive to look good for their age, not look a younger age, if you know what I mean. Ironically, I live in Orange County, California, where many live with the latter motto.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Terri Kwan, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Shoulder Kelly, Instagram


----------



## [vogue]

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2931433
> View attachment 2931434




Great outfit in this cape! Although I dislike the outfit with the shoulder kelly.


----------



## loves

Skulthai looks tall in the pic. 
The backwards cap... Hahahahahha


----------



## hermes_lemming

loves said:


> Skulthai looks tall in the pic.
> The backwards cap... Hahahahahha



Not to sound like an ageist, but after a certain age, one should not do that. Just sayin.


----------



## Luxchic77

Terri Kwan, Instagram


----------



## loves

^ she looks good pregnant, what a cute bump.



hermes_lemming said:


> Not to sound like an ageist, but after a certain age, one should not do that. Just sayin.


only cool moms wear baseball caps backwards dear, get with it tsk


----------



## hermes_lemming

loves said:


> ^ she looks good pregnant, what a cute bump.
> 
> 
> only cool moms wear baseball caps backwards dear, get with it tsk



Lol tou ché


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Luxchic77 said:


> Terri Kwan, Instagram
> View attachment 2932875



Gorgy mama to be, love her croc elan jige


----------



## Celia_Hish

TankerToad said:


> Here is another photo of Jaime from a few years ago
> Great bag here!!



I also remember this pic that was posted here and she looks so different as now, honestly i prefer her oldie look...looks more natural and she has the gd looks and smiles


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2933822
> View attachment 2933823
> View attachment 2933824



Love the whole outfit.  Can anyone id her shoes ?  Are they from Hermes ?  TIA.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2934721
> View attachment 2934722
> View attachment 2934723



I love her pink outfit but wondering if the B is a bit casual.  One of her Kelly Long bags may be a better match.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## HPassion

Is the other girl her daughter? Very naturally pretty


----------



## tammywks

Fish Leong
Credit: Her Weibo

21.03.2015



19.03.2015


----------



## tammywks

HPassion said:


> Is the other girl her daughter? Very naturally pretty




Yes


----------



## tammywks

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love the whole outfit.  Can anyone id her shoes ?  Are they from Hermes ?  TIA.




Her shoes are from Aquazzura.


----------



## tammywks

Emily Lam
Credit: Apple Daily
19.03.2015





03.2015



Sabrina Ho
Credit: 23.01.2015


----------



## tammywks

Serina Liu, Taiwanese dancing queen
Credit: Her Weibo

20.03.2015



18.03.2015



16.03.2015



11.03.2015


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Her shoes are from Aquazzura.



Thanks *Tammy*.  You know everything about fashion !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2935965
> View attachment 2935966
> View attachment 2935968
> View attachment 2935969
> View attachment 2935971
> View attachment 2935972



Both of Jamie's kids got her genes and thank goodness not her ex !! They are beautiful teenagers.


----------



## tulipfield

chkpfbeliever said:


> Both of Jamie's kids got her genes and thank goodness not her ex !! They are beautiful teenagers.




Now hopefully they don't fake up their faces like she did!


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Sabrina Ho
Credit: Apple Daily 23.03.2015


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## baghag21

^ Thanks, rosewang924.  Au Skulthai has a unique and amazing style.  She wears avant garde fashion with confidence.  She is one of the rare ladies whose bags complement her clothes rather than dominate them.


----------



## lulalula

Just curious...is this a gang of some sort?? or just friends and family?...


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram
> View attachment 2940240



she looks great! So fresh and natural!


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> she looks great! So fresh and natural!



I agree, I am a fan! Short skirt, fitted top and heels but yet classy ( sorry to use this word) and modest. Ahem!


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> I agree, I am a fan! Short skirt, fitted top and heels but yet classy ( sorry to use this word) and modest. Ahem!


----------



## solouloulou

periogirl28 said:


> I agree, I am a fan! Short skirt, fitted top and heels but yet classy ( sorry to use this word) and modest. Ahem!



Couldn't agree more! Elegant and modest.
Not fake or trying to act cute. 

Totally love her style


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2939578
> View attachment 2939579
> View attachment 2939580
> View attachment 2939581
> View attachment 2939582


Their bags!!!


----------



## cr1stalangel

lulalula said:


> Just curious...is this a gang of some sort?? or just friends and family?...



 Just friends and family.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2941902
> View attachment 2941903



I swear that this group exchange texts of what they are wearing before seeing each other. How could they be so coordinated ? Maybe they have a weekly theme like our SOTD thread?


----------



## juss

xiangxiang0731 said:


> she looks great! So fresh and natural!



totally !! at last someone looking natural and pretty


----------



## juss

lulalula said:


> Just curious...is this a gang of some sort?? or just friends and family?...



 i call this "horror on the wings of night" maybe taken individually i could find something positive about their looks & style, but nope difficult still. and they bought that cute bag charm in bulk that they all wear it?


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Rich Kids of Beverly Hills, Dorothy Wang


----------



## Kkho

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram
> View attachment 2943671




I love love this color in the sellier. Gris T? Argile? Anyone? What a beauty.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2942920
> View attachment 2942921



I think she forgot something.. I think they were called pants... or a skirt... I don't know but please put something on!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I think she forgot something.. I think they were called pants... or a skirt... I don't know but please put something on!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I think she forgot something.. I think they were called pants... or a skirt... I don't know but please put something on!


Haha


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat , Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944821


She is still so beautiful with no makeup


----------



## Luxchic77

Terri Kwan, Instagram


----------



## marbella8

periogirl28 said:


> I agree, I am a fan! Short skirt, fitted top and heels but yet classy ( sorry to use this word) and modest. Ahem!



Yes, she is so elegant in all the photos, and I agree, even when she wears a short skirt, the top is not too open, kind of like the concept of wearing red lipstick, and keeping your eye makeup to a minimum. Anyhoo, I digress- I love her Kellys, they are all in proportion to her slim figure, and all her bags look perfect on her.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Bangkok, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Bangkok, Instagram


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram
> View attachment 2947212



Loving her little Kellys!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Bangkok, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2947695


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## luckylove

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2948825
> View attachment 2948826
> View attachment 2948827



Oops... seems she forgot her pants again in the top photo!  Gorgeous, Birkin of course!


----------



## chicinthecity777

luckylove said:


> Oops... seems she forgot her pants again in the top photo!  Gorgeous, Birkin of course!



 was going to say the same thing!


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2948825
> View attachment 2948826
> View attachment 2948827




I really want to know what's in her bag. ?!?


----------



## Hyangsoo

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2948825
> View attachment 2948826
> View attachment 2948827


Any idea what leather her white birkin is?

Holding her hair up in her left hand looks like a new pose.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hyangsoo said:


> Any idea what leather her white birkin is?
> 
> Holding her hair up in her left hand looks like a new pose.



It looks like Swift to me since it has a smooth surface.


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram
> View attachment 2949780
> 
> View attachment 2949782


Love her


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2950754



Thanks *Rosewang*.  Jamie looks happy with this guy.


----------



## Miss Al

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2950754


 
Who is this boyfriend of hers? Is he is another rich millionaire? If not wrong someone shared his instagram id as terrorkks.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Little_O

Does anyone know the name of the pink is for Jamie's pink birkin above?


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2951288
> View attachment 2951289



Oops, forgot her pants again!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oops, forgot her pants again!


haha!!!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## [vogue]

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oops, forgot her pants again!



LOL!!! That pic of her in that floral jumpsuit with Chanel sneakers - mismatch?!


----------



## H. for H.

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oops, forgot her pants again!


:lolots:


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


----------



## cr1stalangel

Little_O said:


> Does anyone know the name of the pink is for Jamie's pink birkin above?



Pink 5P. 5P being the colour code from H. The actual name is Pink. Hth.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Little_O

cr1stalangel said:


> Pink 5P. 5P being the colour code from H. The actual name is Pink. Hth.



Thank you for your help! Its a lovely pink! Is this pink a seasonal color?


----------



## hermes_lemming

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2939578
> View attachment 2939579
> View attachment 2939580
> View attachment 2939581
> View attachment 2939582


Karlitos be representing.  So fierce.  I love it!


Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat , Instagram
> View attachment 2941429
> 
> View attachment 2941430


This is one of her better pictures IMO.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Little_O said:


> Thank you for your help! Its a lovely pink! Is this pink a seasonal color?



Well...it shows up once in a blue moon through special order after its' first release few years back. But I personally consider it as Seasonal colour and it hasn't been offered on PO for a number of years. Unless it's for VVIP I suppose which I don't know cause I'm not one.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2953201
> View attachment 2953202


Such a beautiful SO


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2955376
> View attachment 2955377


Her outfit is a great inspiration for my mother's day sleepwear's gift.


----------



## JunWoo

Does it seem to all hermes lovers here that Jamie Chua is monopolizing this Asian & hermes thread?


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram 

View attachment 2956539


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2956710


Love this K


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


----------



## Hat Trick

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2956710


Now THAT is stylish!
Is it just my impression or is Jamie wearing a few outfits that mix her teenager-ish type preference with a bit more chic style these days?!  This outfit could be French inspired!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## hermesBB

JunWoo said:


> Does it seem to all hermes lovers here that Jamie Chua is monopolizing this Asian & hermes thread?




You are not the only one here, it's getting really boring....


----------



## mistikat

JunWoo said:


> Does it seem to all hermes lovers here that Jamie Chua is monopolizing this Asian & hermes thread?





hermesBB said:


> You are not the only one here, it's getting really boring....



Any member can post in the thread. Please feel free to post photos of others if you would like.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat , Instagram
> View attachment 2957239


Love her dress


----------



## thyme

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram



thank you *rosewang924* for keeping this thread active


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2958650
> View attachment 2958651
> View attachment 2958652



Must admit that Jamie has lovely legs.


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## thyme

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram



she's rocking the H boots!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram
> View attachment 2959620
> 
> View attachment 2959622
> 
> View attachment 2959623


No makeup and still looks this good. I'm so jealous of her


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## lyseiki8

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2959951
> View attachment 2959952
> View attachment 2959953



It feels heavy to me with all that locks and chains  :giggles:


----------



## Freckles1

lyseiki8 said:


> It feels heavy to me with all that locks and chains  :giggles:




I die!!! Hilarious


----------



## j3nl

http://www.shentonista.sg/2015/03/bewitched.html


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2959951
> View attachment 2959952
> View attachment 2959953


At first glance I though it's MK bag!!! Sorry Jamie


----------



## jmen

Freckles1 said:


> I die!!! Hilarious



My coffee blew across the room when I looked at JC's get up du jour.  Seems as if she is  caught in a time warp.  I would love to see her in something age appropriate and sophisticated rather than a wanna be 20 something poseur.  I know there are Asian women so why is this thread almost exclusively the JC thread?


----------



## chicinthecity777

LOUKPEACH said:


> At first glance I though it's MK bag!!! Sorry Jamie


----------



## mistikat

jmen said:


> My coffee blew across the room when I looked at JC's get up du jour.  Seems as if she is  caught in a time warp.  I would love to see her in something age appropriate and sophisticated rather than a wanna be 20 something poseur. * I know there are Asian women so why is this thread almost exclusively the JC thread?*


 
Because the thread relies on members to post photos. The ones who are keeping the thread alive are posting a lot of pics of Jamie because she posts a lot of Hermes pictures to her Instagram.

If people are unhappy with what is posted, by all means, feel free to locate and post photos as well. I am sure it would be appreciated?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Courtesy pic by Stephanie Er (from her IG : pooburr)


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2960992
> View attachment 2960993
> View attachment 2960995



Is the other gal Jamie's beautiful daughter ?  They look like sisters.


----------



## tammywks

Christine Fan
Credit: Her Facebook and Sina 14.04.2015





Fish Leong
Credit: Sina and Yes 14.04.2015


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


----------



## TankerToad

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat , Instagram
> View attachment 2961753



I love this photo 
I'm twins with her HERMES coat and her KP
But she is so young and lovely 
A classy young woman


----------



## jmen

Many thanks to those who have posted pics from Asia that are not of JC.  I am not a hater but by now if one has seen several hundred pics of someone it becomes as tiresome as looking solely at one's own countenance.


----------



## lanbatian

jmen said:


> Many thanks to those who have posted pics from Asia that are not of JC.  I am not a hater but by now if one has seen several hundred pics of someone it becomes as tiresome as looking solely at one's own countenance.


agree


----------



## mistikat

jmen said:


> Many thanks to those who have posted pics from Asia that are not of JC.  I am not a hater but by now if one has seen several hundred pics of someone it becomes as tiresome as looking solely at one's own countenance.


 
I will say again ... please feel free to post photos too if the ones other members are taking time to find are not to your liking. I think it's great that people are taking the time to are do this - not everything is going to be preferred by all.


----------



## Birdonce

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2960987
> View attachment 2960988



She looks lovely, as always, but the apostrophe on that store window is making my eye twitch!


----------



## sandbag

Birdonce said:


> She looks lovely, as always, but the apostrophe on that store window is making my eye twitch!


I noticed that apostrophe, too! It jumped out at me and bothered me. I'm glad I'm not the only one!
It's hard being an old English teacher.


----------



## bluenavy

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2960987
> View attachment 2960988


Great bag.


----------



## doloresmia

mistikat said:


> I will say again ... please feel free to post photos too if the ones other members are taking time to find are not to your liking. I think it's great that people are taking the time to are do this - not everything is going to be preferred by all.



Thanks Mistikat. I totally love the fact that members (Rosewang, Luxchic, etc.) take the time to post pix here... Big thank you to you! 

Some of the other heavy picture posters are now MIA and I wish they would come back. Hope they realize how much they were appreciated and missed. 

Don't care who the picture is of, just love seeing all the yumminess.


----------



## cr1stalangel

chkpfbeliever said:


> Is the other gal Jamie's beautiful daughter ?  They look like sisters.



Yep, that's her daughter. Cute girl.


----------



## Luxchic77

Nong Nee & Treechada Petcharat , Nong Nee's Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

Luxchic77 said:


> Nong Nee & Treechada Petcharat , Nong Nee's Instagram
> View attachment 2962899



Treechada Petcharat is one aboslutely gorgeous young lady!


----------



## Prague09

jmen said:


> Many thanks to those who have posted pics from Asia that are not of JC.  I am not a hater but by now if one has seen several hundred pics of someone it becomes as tiresome as looking solely at one's own countenance.


agree x N


----------



## mistikat

Prague09 said:


> agree x N


 
Please see my comments above ... the thread is kept alive by members who are basically donating their time to hunt for photos. If they are not to your liking, it would be wonderful if you added photos you felt were more to your taste and those of others as well.


Thanks.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Jinkee pacquaio

Photo credit: manny pacquiao's fb account


----------



## TankerToad

Luxchic77 said:


> Nong Nee & Treechada Petcharat , Nong Nee's Instagram
> View attachment 2962899



Love this !


----------



## Miss Al

Luxchic77 said:


> Nong Nee & Treechada Petcharat , Nong Nee's Instagram
> View attachment 2962899



Beautiful. Love this.


----------



## andee

*Treechada Petcharat*, better known by the names Poyd (Thai: &#3611;&#3629;&#3618;; rtgs: Poi), Nong Poy, or Treechada Malayaporn, is a Thai actress and model. Born male, Petcharat underwent gender reassignment surgery at age 17. Wikipedia

Beautiful and very brave


----------



## chicinthecity777

andee said:


> *Treechada Petcharat*, better known by the names Poyd (Thai: &#3611;&#3629;&#3618;; rtgs: Poi), Nong Poy, or Treechada Malayaporn, is a Thai actress and model. Born male, Petcharat underwent gender reassignment surgery at age 17. Wikipedia
> 
> Beautiful and very brave



Thanks for confirming. I thought she was the one who had gender reassignment surgery but wasn't sure. Stunning looking girl now! Good for her!


----------



## dangerouscurves

andee said:


> *Treechada Petcharat*, better known by the names Poyd (Thai: &#3611;&#3629;&#3618;; rtgs: Poi), Nong Poy, or Treechada Malayaporn, is a Thai actress and model. Born male, Petcharat underwent gender reassignment surgery at age 17. Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful and very brave




Beautiful girl none the less.


----------



## Luxchic77

Jennifer Lin with Terri Kwan, Instagram (Jennifer Lin)


----------



## Luxchic77

Michelle Bridgette Liao, Instagram (Jennifer Lin)


----------



## Luxchic77

Myolie Wu, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nong Nee, Instagram


----------



## periogirl28

Luxchic77 said:


> Nong Nee, Instagram
> View attachment 2965257



Does her RS Kelly Cut have diamond HW?


----------



## tammywks

periogirl28 said:


> Does her RS Kelly Cut have diamond HW?




Yes


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


----------



## dollychic

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat , Instagram
> View attachment 2966186
> 
> View attachment 2966187
> 
> View attachment 2966188



"She's" so gorgeous.. She puts most actresses to shame! Really such a beauty. I was in awe the first time I saw her instagram account


----------



## LOUKPEACH

dollychic said:


> "She's" so gorgeous.. She puts most actresses to shame! Really such a beauty. I was in awe the first time I saw her instagram account


Couldn't agree more. She's very beautiful and classy


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tammywks said:


> Yes
> View attachment 2965328


Did you just buy all of those at ONCE?!? OMG


----------



## Luxchic77

Arissa Cheo, Instagram (Elroy Cheo)


----------



## Luxchic77

Michelle Bridgette Liao, Instagram (Jennifer Lin)


----------



## Luxchic77

Nong Nee, Instagram


----------



## baghag21

Thanks for keeping this thread alive with all the eye candy, everyone.


^ Nice pic. Those Karlitos look lethal hanging off that tiny bag...


----------



## bagidiotic

Luxchic77 said:


> Nong Nee, Instagram
> View attachment 2969437



Lol looking a bit too busy and crowded


----------



## libertygirl

Luxchic77 said:


> Nong Nee, Instagram
> View attachment 2969437



LOVE this pic! Too fabulous.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Luxchic77 said:


> Nong Nee, Instagram
> View attachment 2969437



I must be in the minority. I don't like anything else apart from the bag itself. Hanging 3 KL dolls is just ridiculous IMO.


----------



## lyseiki8

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I must be in the minority. I don't like anything else apart from the bag itself. Hanging 3 KL dolls is just ridiculous IMO.



I agree too


----------



## alterego

From Dunk's instagram. Love his style and his croco Kelly.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Nong Nee, Instagram
> View attachment 2969437


The bag itself is a star already why need those three KL!!! IMHO


----------



## Luxchic77

Jennifer Lin's Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2970423
> View attachment 2970424



Jamie looks good in the first photo.  More natural than usual.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Luxchic77 said:


> Nong Nee, Instagram
> View attachment 2969437



I think that it is a teaser pic from Nong.


----------



## hermesBB

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I must be in the minority. I don't like anything else apart from the bag itself. Hanging 3 KL dolls is just ridiculous IMO.




+1 awesome bag though


----------



## hermesBB

alterego said:


> From Dunk's instagram. Love his style and his croco Kelly.




Love love matte croc [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## tammywks

Carina Lau
Credit: Her Weibo 22.04.2015


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## barbie444

I agree a B and a K are beutiful on their own no need to make it so over the top. 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> I must be in the minority. I don't like anything else apart from the bag itself. Hanging 3 KL dolls is just ridiculous IMO.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Madam Bijoux

^^^Rule 23:  Please do not spill caviar on or in your purse.


----------



## sanmi

Madam Bijoux said:


> ^^^Rule 23:  Please do not spill caviar on or in your purse.




Lol...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971100
> View attachment 2971101



Her breakfast ??   Makes me cringe to see it in her nice B.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Carina Lau
> Credit: Her Weibo 22.04.2015
> View attachment 2970801
> 
> View attachment 2970802



Nice relax shots of Carina.  Thanks Tammy.


----------



## flo

tammywks said:


> Yes
> View attachment 2965328


Are these unopened boxes? Or did she put back the ribbons&#128512;


----------



## flo

jmen said:


> My coffee blew across the room when I looked at JC's get up du jour.  Seems as if she is  caught in a time warp.  I would love to see her in something age appropriate and sophisticated rather than a wanna be 20 something poseur.  I know there are Asian women so why is this thread almost exclusively the JC thread?


There is no such thing as age appropriate clothes/attires anymore unfortunately. Anyone can wear short skirts, etc as long as you have the body.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

flo said:


> There is no such thing as age appropriate clothes/attires anymore unfortunately. Anyone can wear short skirts, etc as long as you have the body.


At least as of now she put on a short skirt. There were so many times she forgot to wear one...


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luxchic77 said:


> Lien Hsia, Instagram
> View attachment 2971693
> 
> View attachment 2971694
> 
> View attachment 2971696



That K looks so cool in this setting. adorable kid.

What size, colour and leather is that K?


----------



## Luxchic77

OneMoreDay said:


> That K looks so cool in this setting. adorable kid.
> 
> 
> 
> What size, colour and leather is that K?




Mini Kelly Sellier, Rouge Vif , Box


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luxchic77 said:


> Mini Kelly Sellier, Rouge Vif , Box


Thank you! This is going straight into my wishlist.


----------



## chicinthecity777

LOUKPEACH said:


> At least as of now she put on a short skirt. There were so many times she forgot to wear one...



 ditto! 

And just because you could, doesn't mean you should!


----------



## marbella8

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram
> View attachment 2971021



I love her look, she always looks ladylike, whether she is dressed up or not.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Pictures from Rigel Davis's Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Lien Hsia, Instagram
> View attachment 2971693
> 
> View attachment 2971694
> 
> View attachment 2971696


OMG so adorable! Extremely cute... the K bag I mean.


----------



## Suzie

Thank you for posting the eye candies ladies, these exotic beauties are killing me!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Pic from Nong Nee's Instagram


----------



## Kkho

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2972451
> View attachment 2972452




That SO black croc kelly of hers is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Michelle Bridgette Liao and Terri Kwan with Jennifer Lin's baby, Instagram (Jennifer Lin)


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Fei Ping Chang, Instagram


----------



## Jwan619

OneMoreDay said:


> Thank you! This is going straight into my wishlist.




That's a 20 kelly! Not mini kelly


----------



## lulilu

Gorgeous photos and bags!  Thanks!


----------



## Luxchic77

Jwan619 said:


> That's a 20 kelly! Not mini kelly




20 Kelly is also called the mini Kelly.


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## perlerare

Luxchic77 said:


> Mini Kelly Sellier, Rouge Vif , Box





Jwan619 said:


> That's a 20 kelly! Not mini kelly





Luxchic77 said:


> 20 Kelly is also called the mini Kelly.



Precisely, It is called MINI KELLY. 

There is also the Mini Mini Kelly (15 cm/discontinued)


----------



## Jwan619

perlerare said:


> Precisely, It is called MINI KELLY.
> 
> There is also the Mini Mini Kelly (15 cm/discontinued)


Maybe thats a kelly 25? 
I have got a few mini kellys. they do not look like that!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2975295



 beautiful thanks for sharing *rosewang!*


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jwan619 said:


> Maybe thats a kelly 25?
> I have got a few mini kellys. they do not look like that!


Apparently some SA's have been calling Kelly Pochettes "Mini Kellys" as well so..


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2975295


Gorgeous!


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2977741
> View attachment 2977742
> View attachment 2977743
> View attachment 2977744




Love Jamie's whole looks, dress, and the gorgeous Himalayan B today. She should do the curly hair more often.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat & Alisa Panthusak, Instagram (Atchara Burarak)



Treechada Petcharat & Nong Nee, Instagram (Nong Nee)


----------



## gem

Oh so nice to see a youthful mum with toddler.
Who is Lien Hsia?  Taiwanese instagram/facebook babe?


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Dubai, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

gem said:


> Oh so nice to see a youthful mum with toddler.
> Who is Lien Hsia?  Taiwanese instagram/facebook babe?




Lien Hsia is a Taiwanese actress.


----------



## Luxchic77

Napasasi Surawan, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Dubai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2979771
> View attachment 2979773
> View attachment 2979776
> View attachment 2979778


Fancy life!!!


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Dubai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Dubai, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Jennifer Lin, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Jennifer Lin, Instagram
> View attachment 2981284


Her baby is so adorable


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Dubai, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis & Arissa Cheo, Instagram (Rigel Davis)


----------



## Millicat

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Dubai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2980912
> View attachment 2980913



Love this 1st picture, love, love, love.
Jamie looks different, very so, and I like it, she looks bigger - and that is *100% a compliment*, she looks far happier, and she looks natural, and like a woman who's really having fun.
Whatever it is you're doing Jamie, keep doing it


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Dubai, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Alisa Phanthusak, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram
> View attachment 2983653


Love H bag with Thai outfits


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## **Chanel**

Millicat said:


> Love this 1st picture, love, love, love.
> Jamie looks different, very so, and I like it, she looks bigger - and that is *100% a compliment*, she looks far happier, and she looks natural, and like a woman who's really having fun.
> Whatever it is you're doing Jamie, keep doing it



I agree with you, I also noticed she looks different lately.
I love her latest pictures, on some pics she really glows .


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Pechaya Wattanamontri, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2985542



Really???


----------



## chicinthecity777

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram
> View attachment 2983653



What a beautiful lady! Very elegantly dressed! Such class!


----------



## marbella8

xiangxiang0731 said:


> What a beautiful lady! Very elegantly dressed! Such class!



Couldn't agree more. She is my favorite on this thread. Always elegant.


----------



## alterego

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Really???



+1 Sorry I just don't get it either.


----------



## alterego

Dunk's Garden Party. Love the horse hair charm.


----------



## alterego

Dunk's instagram.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Dubai, Instagram


----------



## Giuliana

alterego said:


> Dunk's Garden Party. Love the horse hair charm.


 


alterego said:


> Dunk's instagram.


 
He has cute bags and they fit his style.


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Dubai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2986930
> View attachment 2986931


Eyes candy...


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luxchic77 said:


> Lien Hsia, Instagram
> View attachment 2987131


Ooh! Colour and size? Epsom?


----------



## Luxchic77

OneMoreDay said:


> Ooh! Colour and size? Epsom?




It's the same Kelly that I've posted earlier.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Silly me. Lol.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Dubai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## absolutanne

Luxchic77 said:


> Fei Ping Chang, Instagram
> View attachment 2975919




Is this color bouganvillea (sp)?  Soooo lovely with Gold HW.


----------



## Luxchic77

Visnie Thepcharoen (1st from the right), Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Dubai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2988070
> View attachment 2988071
> View attachment 2988072



she looks so much better in causal non-revealing age appropriate clothes.


----------



## luckylove

xiangxiang0731 said:


> she looks so much better in causal non-revealing age appropriate clothes.



She has been looking lovely in these recent photos... softer, somehow more natural and simply happy.


----------



## purselover888

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Dubai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2986930
> View attachment 2986931



I really can't agree with wearing Hermes with no pants.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat, Instagram


----------



## ctian2015

Nice


----------



## ctian2015

Happy


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## dangerouscurves

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2990467




I love her style. She's very fashionable but never looks ridiculous.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat, Instagram
> View attachment 2989655




Hi! Do you mind sharing her IG handle? She has a fabulous style. Thank you in advance.


----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2990467



She normally can do no wrong but I feel this outfit has too many instantly recognisable logos for my liking. I would be very self-conscious about the combination of "CC", "H" and the Burberry checks. IMHO.


----------



## Luxchic77

dangerouscurves said:


> Hi! Do you mind sharing her IG handle? She has a fabulous style. Thank you in advance.




Do u mean her IG acc? Just search for 'poydtreechada' & u can start following her on IG [emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Luxchic77 said:


> Do u mean her IG acc? Just search for 'poydtreechada' & u can start following her on IG [emoji4]




Thank you!!!! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat, Instagram
> View attachment 2989655


She's so chic


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pic courtesy by Stephanie Er (from her IG:  pooburr), nice toolbox


----------



## HPassion

Thanks for sharing the last pic. It could be an ad for Hermes!


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Rigel Davis, Instagram
> View attachment 2991578
> 
> View attachment 2991579
> 
> View attachment 2991580


Such a vibrant color


----------



## Luxchic77

Pechaya Wattamontri, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2993242
> View attachment 2993243



Ooops, forgot the pants again! SMH!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ooops, forgot the pants again! SMH!




Maybe it's because of the weather in Singapore....


----------



## chicinthecity777

hermesdaisuki said:


> Maybe it's because of the weather in Singapore....



Oh, you mean she's not jet-setting around the globe for a minute?


----------



## hermesdaisuki

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh, you mean she's not jet-setting around the globe for a minute?




Lol...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji178]


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat, Instagram


----------



## purselover888

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat, Instagram
> View attachment 2993894
> 
> View attachment 2993895



That Toolbox!!!

On another note, I wished I could mix the gold buttons on my Balmain jacket with a black bag with PHW.  I try to talk myself into it and it just doesn't work...


----------



## Celia_Hish

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2992234



The Constance is so gorgy &#128077;&#128525;


----------



## Miss Al

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat, Instagram
> View attachment 2993894
> 
> View attachment 2993895



Can anyone ID her jacket. Thanks.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## HoneyLocks

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2994342
> View attachment 2994343


OMG! That pendant is great!


----------



## mlemee

Miss Al said:


> Can anyone ID her jacket. Thanks.


Balmain, current collection


----------



## Miss Al

mlemee said:


> Balmain, current collection



Thank you.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> jamie chua, instagram
> 
> View attachment 2994342
> View attachment 2994343


omg


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luxchic77 said:


> Lien Hsia, Instagram
> View attachment 2995046



I love how fussfree she looks. Not many people can do that carrying a B. And in orange! I'm gravitating towards her style everytime I see her posts on instagram.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Li Bing Bing, Chinese actress
Credit: her Weibo 13.05.2015







Credit: her Weibo 14.05.2015


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tammywks said:


> Li Bing Bing, Chinese actress
> Credit: her Weibo 13.05.2015
> View attachment 2996670
> 
> View attachment 2996671
> 
> View attachment 2996673
> 
> 
> Credit: her Weibo 14.05.2015
> View attachment 2996675


I couldn't tell she's Li Bing Bing, so cute


----------



## tammywks

Li Bing Bing in Cannes
Credit: Elle China 15.05.2015



Credit: Sina 16.05.2015


----------



## Luxchic77

Pechaya Wattanamontri, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2998189
> View attachment 2998190


Wow two icons!


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Elly Lam, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Hermes Oxer, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2998953
> View attachment 2998954
> View attachment 2998957


Oh pant where are you...


----------



## MSO13

LOUKPEACH said:


> Oh pant where are you...



:lolots:


----------



## jmen

MrsOwen3 said:


> :lolots:



Somebody snatched em.


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis (1st from left), Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

This picture of Jamie Chua from her Instagram (actually more like what she commented) was what made me stop feeling sorry for her whenever I see negative comments about her.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> This picture of Jamie Chua from her Instagram (actually more like what she commented) was what made me stop feeling sorry for her whenever I see negative comments about her.
> View attachment 2999643


And the haters gonna hate, hate, hate
Baby I'm just gonna take, take, take
Take it off (my pant)


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai and daughter, Instagram


----------



## alterego

loukpeach said:


> wow two icons!


yea!!!


----------



## Freckles1

LOUKPEACH said:


> And the haters gonna hate, hate, hate
> Baby I'm just gonna take, take, take
> Take it off (my pant)




Loukpeach I am howling!!!


----------



## tammywks

Li Bing Bing
Credit: L'oreal Paris's Weibo 17.05.2015



Credit: L'oreal Paris's Weibo 18.05.2015


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Freckles1 said:


> Loukpeach I am howling!!!


----------



## Luxchic77

Fei Ping Chang, Instagram


----------



## eggpudding

Luxchic77 said:


> This picture of Jamie Chua from her Instagram (actually more like what she commented) was what made me stop feeling sorry for her whenever I see negative comments about her.
> View attachment 2999643



LOL  Yup, not exactly in her prime anymore - more mutton dressed as lamb - and still fronting like an immature teenager. With no style.


----------



## Luxchic77

Mind Napasasi, Instagram


----------



## loves

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai and daughter, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3000095



her daughter is gorgeous. loving both mother and dd.


Jaime Chua looks very pretty in the pink croc/pink balmain jacket pic and the big black hat, popart-y cartoony tee and black croc pic. sorry i just cannot be bothered to go find the links.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## dangerouscurves

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Hermes Oxer, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2998952




I like this bag! Is it readily available in the stores or is it like Birkin or Kelly?


----------



## Freckles1

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3001026




I LOVE her hats!!!


----------



## Luxchic77

Lure Hsu (center) , Instagram


----------



## periogirl28

dangerouscurves said:


> I like this bag! Is it readily available in the stores or is it like Birkin or Kelly?



Oxers are available and normally on display.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## loves

Who is this Lien Hsia? I like her style. Simple and clean with just touches of luxe. Pretty young girl too, so easy on the eyes.


----------



## Luxchic77

Visnie Thepcharoen (2nd from left), Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram
> View attachment 3004511
> 
> View attachment 3004512


Casual chic!


----------



## thewave1969

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 2998191


Is this a gold Birkin 30? If yes it's the bag of my dreams!!!


----------



## loves

Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram
> View attachment 3004511
> 
> View attachment 3004512



i love this.


----------



## Luxchic77

Pechaya Wattamontri , Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Namie Amuro, Japanese singer
Credit: Chinatimes.com 24.05.2015


----------



## ctian2015

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


Wow. Incredible!!! Congrats!!!  How much?  I have benn waiting for quite a while. Really true piece


----------



## Luxchic77

Shuling Wu, Instagram


----------



## debssx3

Gretchen barreto and heart evangelista


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tammywks said:


> Namie Amuro, Japanese singer
> Credit: Chinatimes.com 24.05.2015
> View attachment 3007073


I love her songs!!!


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram
> View attachment 3008835
> 
> View attachment 3008837



That B25 is so darling.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chkpfbeliever said:


> That B25 is so darling.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3010758


Stunning


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nong Nee, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Mind Napasasi , Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Nong Nee, Instagram
> View attachment 3011105


wow


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## eggpudding

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3012360



For once! I like her laid-back casual look and makeup!


----------



## Althea G.

Forget the outfit! I want to be on that plane! Wow!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

eggpudding said:


> For once! I like her laid-back casual look and makeup!





Althea G. said:


> Forget the outfit! I want to be on that plane! Wow!



Couldn't agree more lol


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Chan
Credit: her Weibo 24.04.2015


----------



## Arainabb

More like 'Celebrities & Hermes' [emoji16]


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## Fluffy0049

althea g. said:


> forget the outfit! I want to be on that plane! Wow!


+1


----------



## LilySa

Such a nice colour!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Hong Kong, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Senbei

LOUKPEACH said:


> Couldn't agree more lol



Me too. Love this look on her. 

BTW that's a Singapore Airlines first class seat she's in.


----------



## Luxchic77

Jennifer Lin, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Hong Kong, Instagram


----------



## MSO13

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Hong Kong, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3014887
> View attachment 3014888
> View attachment 3014889




I didn't know  Fendi was doing Georgia O'Keefe inspired charms these days...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Hong Kong, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3013929
> View attachment 3013930
> View attachment 3013931
> View attachment 3013932


Love this bag


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Rigel Davis, Instagram
> View attachment 3015757
> 
> View attachment 3015758
> 
> View attachment 3015759


Ah those bags!


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## perlerare

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3006974



Absolutely LOVE this outfit on Jamie !
She looks radiant here.


----------



## perlerare

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3015865



AS always, a fashion icon. In her very personal way, which I love.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat & Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## ayumiken

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


Its a must have bag, congrats


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Pechaya Wattamontri, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Hwang Jung Eum, Korean actress
Credit: STARNEWS 7th April 2015


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Fei Ping Chang, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tammywks said:


> Hwang Jung Eum, Korean actress
> Credit: STARNEWS 7th April 2015
> View attachment 3019511
> 
> View attachment 3019512
> 
> View attachment 3019513
> 
> View attachment 3019514


Beautiful bag


----------



## Mycc

Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram
> View attachment 3018375




Anyone knows the colour of this Lindy? TIA


----------



## Luxchic77

Elly Lam (right), Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat, Instagram


----------



## baghag21

^ Treechada is so pretty.  She has a beautiful heart-warming smile.


Thanks everyone for keeping this thread alive.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## lulilu

I love all the photos of DSaakkks (sp?).  She always seems to be traveling -- where is her home base?


----------



## Miss Al

lulilu said:


> I love all the photos of DSaakkks (sp?).  She always seems to be traveling -- where is her home base?



Indonesia


----------



## lulilu

Miss Al said:


> Indonesia



Does it just seem as if she is always moving/traveling around, or does she spend time at her home in Indonesia.  I imagine she doesn't have a regular job and am just curious about her.

Such a chic lady.


----------



## Kkho

lulilu said:


> Does it just seem as if she is always moving/traveling around, or does she spend time at her home in Indonesia.  I imagine she doesn't have a regular job and am just curious about her.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a chic lady.




Totally agree. Extremely chic lady and love love her style


----------



## Freckles1

lulilu said:


> Does it just seem as if she is always moving/traveling around, or does she spend time at her home in Indonesia.  I imagine she doesn't have a regular job and am just curious about her.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a chic lady.







Kkho said:


> Totally agree. Extremely chic lady and love love her style




Me too. I am very intrigued with her. She is fantastic!


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pic courtesy by Stephanie Er (from her IG)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, nice gold kelly


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Celia_Hish said:


> Pic courtesy by Stephanie Er (from her IG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , nice gold kelly


She's so chic


----------



## Pinkyfluff

What is this gorgeous bag on post #5327??!?


----------



## MSO13

Pinkyfluff said:


> What is this gorgeous bag on post #5327??!?




Kelly Sport, discontinued for a while


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## TankerToad

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3024604
> View attachment 3024605


 
Dang....she has my Picnic Kelly!
I want it back or I am going to have to pay 49K to get another (haha)
Ok yup,  it's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> Dang....she has my Picnic Kelly!
> I want it back or I am going to have to pay 49K to get another (haha)
> Ok yup,  it's a gorgeous bag.




She has my himalaya(s), my legs too [emoji3]


----------



## Luxchic77

Mind Napasasi, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram
> View attachment 3026638


Love her look


----------



## thyme

Celia_Hish said:


> Pic courtesy by Stephanie Er (from her IG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , nice gold kelly



She's sooo cute


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## thyme

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


 
she just oozes class and sophistication..



Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


 
is the lindy crevette? i dislike the colour but it really suits her...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chincac said:


> she just oozes class and sophistication..
> 
> 
> 
> is the lindy crevette? i dislike the colour but it really suits her...


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Luxchic77

Fei Ping Chang, Instagram


----------



## audreylita

Dsaksinstyle @dssaaksss instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram


Not so much with the jean


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram, Hermes shoes


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram, Hermes shoes



Love those shoes.  I don't see it often at the H stores.


----------



## mashedpotato

Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram
> View attachment 3028037



Good matching with her sunglasses.


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Pechaya Wattanamontri, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram


She looks good without make up seriously


----------



## Luxchic77

Mind Napasasi, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## dangerouscurves

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram




Is that her closet? I'd love to spend a day there!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

dangerouscurves said:


> Is that her closet? I'd love to spend a day there!


No it is Hermes boutique... in her palace


----------



## aizawamegamill

Shanghai Event- Film Festival?


----------



## dangerouscurves

LOUKPEACH said:


> No it is Hermes boutique... in her palace




Hermès Boutique in her place as in her house/shop or her city? Sorry for the annoying question [emoji4]


----------



## eagle1002us

I haven't looked at this thread in a while.  I don't see any recent pictures of the lady with the bouffant hair who traveled with her son.  He usually carried the most enormous birkin.   Are pix of them still being posted?


----------



## CookyMonster

eagle1002us said:


> I haven't looked at this thread in a while.  I don't see any recent pictures of the lady with the bouffant hair who traveled with her son.  He usually carried the most enormous birkin.   Are pix of them still being posted?




They're still around, just that no one promoted them in a long time. Well since you requested, here you go...Lee Pheungboonpra (better known as ABL in this forum) & son. Pics from son's IG


----------



## eagle1002us

CookyMonster said:


> They're still around, just that no one promoted them in a long time. Well since you requested, here you go...Lee Pheungboonpra (better known as ABL in this forum) & son. Pics from son's IG
> 
> View attachment 3037223
> 
> View attachment 3037225
> 
> View attachment 3037226


 
Yup, those are the people I had in mind.  Thank you, *CookyMonster*.  This is probably a lame question b/c I'm not media-savvy:  when you say no one promoted them in a long time does that mean that other people are not necessarily photographing them and what they're doing?


----------



## dangerouscurves

CookyMonster said:


> They're still around, just that no one promoted them in a long time. Well since you requested, here you go...Lee Pheungboonpra (better known as ABL in this forum) & son. Pics from son's IG
> 
> View attachment 3037223
> 
> View attachment 3037225
> 
> View attachment 3037226




The lady is quirky. I love it!


----------



## eggpudding

Luxchic77 said:


> Mind Napasasi, Instagram
> View attachment 3035575



Love all the details in this outfit!!!



CookyMonster said:


> They're still around, just that no one promoted them in a long time. Well since you requested, here you go...Lee Pheungboonpra (better known as ABL in this forum) & son. Pics from son's IG
> 
> View attachment 3037223
> 
> View attachment 3037225
> 
> View attachment 3037226



Thanks for sharing, ABL and co never fail to disappoint! 



dangerouscurves said:


> Hermès Boutique in her place as in her house/shop or her city? Sorry for the annoying question [emoji4]



Her house


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Good to see ABL in this thread again- she's my idol!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram



Love the way how Jamie did her makeup. A bit different and more refreshing.


----------



## _purseaddict_

CookyMonster said:


> They're still around, just that no one promoted them in a long time. Well since you requested, here you go...Lee Pheungboonpra (better known as ABL in this forum) & son. Pics from son's IG
> 
> View attachment 3037223
> 
> View attachment 3037225
> 
> View attachment 3037226




OMG!! Their hair look so Ridiculous!  Rich but no fashion sense in hairstyles lmao.


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Chan Hoi Wan, Kimbee
Credit: Apple Daily 21.06.2015 (photos taken on 20.06.2015)


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## MSO13

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram




I always love what she's wearing, she has so much fun with fashion!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram


they all have H wow!


----------



## CookyMonster

eagle1002us said:


> Yup, those are the people I had in mind.  Thank you, *CookyMonster*.  This is probably a lame question b/c I'm not media-savvy:  when you say no one promoted them in a long time does that mean that other people are not necessarily photographing them and what they're doing?




You're welcome, glad you enjoyed their pics.

What I meant was their fans in this forum are not 'promoting' or posting pics of them although ABL & son show no sign of slowing down and still have lots of exposure (and H!) in the media. It's almost a full time job promoting idols, Lol!

Gone were the days when active forum members post almost daily pics of them. These days, we get pics of the usual (yawn) suspects, if u know what i mean...

Anyway, here are some more pics...won't be posting anytime soon after this. I'm a working class with a full time job to do Lol!


----------



## eagle1002us

CookyMonster said:


> You're welcome, glad you enjoyed their pics.
> 
> What I meant was their fans in this forum are not 'promoting' or posting pics of them although ABL & son show no sign of slowing down and still have lots of exposure (and H!) in the media. It's almost a full time job promoting idols, Lol!
> 
> Gone were the days when active forum members post almost daily pics of them. These days, we get pics of the usual (yawn) suspects, if u know what i mean...
> 
> Anyway, here are some more pics...won't be posting anytime soon after this. I'm a working class with a full time job to do Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3040650
> 
> View attachment 3040651
> 
> View attachment 3040652
> 
> View attachment 3040655




These are great pix, *CookyMonste*r.  Apologies to Kim K, our native icon, but she doesn't have quite the panache (or H, I suppose) of these two!  They are a treat for the eye!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## luckylove

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram



Beautiful photo of her, but I am so afraid that she is 100th of an inch away from exposing her umm.... private area.  Yikes!!


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Korean Actress Kim Hee Ae in TV Series Midas


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Korean Model at an Hermes Event


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Korean Pop Artist BOA with Birkin (I apologize if this is a repost)


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Korean Pop Artist G-Dragon with a giant HAC Travel Bag


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Korean Socialite/Chaebol Lim Sae Ryung (Daughter of Deasang group's CEO)


----------



## OneMoreDay

champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Socialite/Chaebol Lim Sae Ryung (Daughter of Deasang group's CEO)


I love her style!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram



I love how natural Jamie looks in this photo.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Pop Artist BOA with Birkin (I apologize if this is a repost)


Love BOA! Thank you for posting Korean H!!!


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## Hyangsoo

champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Socialite/Chaebol Lim Sae Ryung (Daughter of Deasang group's CEO)





champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Pop Artist G-Dragon with a giant HAC Travel Bag





champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Pop Artist BOA with Birkin (I apologize if this is a repost)





champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Model at an Hermes Event





champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Actress Kim Hee Ae in TV Series Midas



I agree, thanks for posting korean h! So nice to see some new inspirations here.


----------



## thyme

champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Pop Artist G-Dragon with a giant HAC Travel Bag



that bag is heavier than him!! good to see GD here.



champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Socialite/Chaebol Lim Sae Ryung (Daughter of Deasang group's CEO)



love the green K!! is she LJJ's gf?


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## champagne_xoxo

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love BOA! Thank you for posting Korean H!!!





Hyangsoo said:


> I agree, thanks for posting korean h! So nice to see some new inspirations here.


 Thank you 


chincac said:


> that bag is heavier than him!! good to see GD here.
> love the green K!! is she LJJ's gf?


 I think so! Cute couple  !



Kpop Star Boa Kwon with Blue Birkin and Black Kelly Sellier


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Korean Actress Seo Woo with Kelly


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Korean Actress Hwang Jung Eum with Black Birkin


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Korean Actress Han Chae Young with Blue Jean Birkin

These photos were part of a pseudo-true religion paparazzi/advertisement


----------



## Hyangsoo

Love these k pics, please keep them coming!


----------



## Hed Kandi

champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Pop Artist BOA with Birkin (I apologize if this is a repost)



Thanks. It's refreshing to see the move away from teeny tiny birkins and kellys.


----------



## tammywks

Chan Hoi Wan
Credit: Apple Daily 21.06.2015


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Korean Actress Shim Eun Ha with Ostrich Birkin


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Korean Actress Son Ye Jin with Black Kelly PHW


----------



## tonkamama

champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Actress Hwang Jung Eum with Black Birkin





champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Actress Han Chae Young with Blue Jean Birkin
> 
> These photos were part of a pseudo-true religion paparazzi/advertisement




I don't normally comment on this thread, just admiring the beautiful H bags.  But I must comment this time that thanks for posting these refreshing and beautiful Korean ladies with their H bags....  Especially Ms. Hwang Jung Eum and her black B with all black outfits...Love..


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Chan Hoi Wan
> Credit: Apple Daily 21.06.2015



little boy growing  very quickly! 



champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Actress Son Ye Jin with Black Kelly PHW



thanks for the pics of the Korean stars...great to see them here!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Actress Hwang Jung Eum with Black Birkin


She is so CHIC


----------



## OneMoreDay

LOUKPEACH said:


> She is so CHIC



I need this look from head to toe! The Birkin's an added bonus.


----------



## perlerare

Thanks for the pictures ! The Korean actresses really have that little something  that goes beyond words.


----------



## Luxchic77

Pic from Jennifer Lin's Instagram


----------



## Kkho

This little girl is so so adorable!


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## periogirl28

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram



Thank you for posting, I just saw this on a lady today in a size 30 Birkin.


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Korean Actress Hwang Shin Hye with a Kelly Shoulder in Orange? Feu?


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Korean Actress Hong Soo Ah with the So Kelly


----------



## HPassion

It seems Korean actresses like bigger bags. Maybe because they're tall...


----------



## Freckles1

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram




The epitome of chic


----------



## $1.10

Luxchic77 said:


> Lien Hsia, Instagram
> View attachment 3002916
> 
> View attachment 3002917
> 
> View attachment 3002918



May i know what is the shoes she is wearing?
Thank you


----------



## fifithefifi

champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Actress Hwang Shin Hye with a Kelly Shoulder in Orange? Feu?



Wow Kelly Shoulder is so rare I even doubt if they are still being produced. Orange and white are perfect match!


----------



## Luxchic77

$1.10 said:


> May i know what is the shoes she is wearing?
> 
> Thank you




Shoe's from Valentino.


----------



## JWiseman

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram



Love the combination of leather and exotic! I've never seen this before, I imagine they are pretty rare? Anyone here on the forum have one for themselves? Stunning Dsaks as always.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## Freckles1

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram




Fabulous


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Korean Actress Shin Min A in head to toe Hermes


----------



## thyme

champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Actress Shin Min A in head to toe Hermes



She's gorgeous


----------



## Miss Al

Love the pics of Korean celebs/ socialites. Keep them coming.


----------



## marbella8

JWiseman said:


> Love the combination of leather and exotic! I've never seen this before, I imagine they are pretty rare? Anyone here on the forum have one for themselves? Stunning Dsaks as always.



Yes, I have to agree, I was noticing that too, but thought maybe I was seeing wrong since I am looking at the photos on my phone, lol!

I like the leather because it makes the bag a little less over-the-top.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Actress Shin Min A in head to toe Hermes


She's so pretty


----------



## periogirl28

marbella8 said:


> Yes, I have to agree, I was noticing that too, but thought maybe I was seeing wrong since I am looking at the photos on my phone, lol!
> 
> I like the leather because it makes the bag a little less over-the-top.



It's a new set of bags which combines both exotics and non-exotic leather panels. The Birkin I saw recently was the same colour and combination. Front panels gator(?) and sides Togo? with GHW. Less pricey also!


----------



## marbella8

periogirl28 said:


> It's a new set of bags which combines both exotics and non-exotic leather panels. The Birkin I saw recently was the same colour and combination. Front panels gator(?) and sides Togo? with GHW. Less pricey also!



Better price too, that's great.
You know what I was thinking, it is probably better in not getting dry and cracking on the side panels over time as well.


----------



## marbella8

.


----------



## champagne_xoxo

CEO/Chairman of Samsung Lee Kun Hee with his wife Hong Ra Hee 
She is carrying a Poussiere ? Poudre ? Birkin and *the *Himalayan Birkin


----------



## champagne_xoxo

The daughters of Samsung Chairman/CEO Lee Kun Hee 

Lee Boo Jin, 1st Daughter (Wavy hair), Richest woman in South Korea // Holds a black Kelly cut and black Jige Clutch

Next to her is Lee Seo Hyun, 2nd Daughter to Lee Kun Hee


----------



## DizzyFairy

Thanks for sharing the recent pics of korean ladies... 

Pls keep posting....


----------



## LOUKPEACH

champagne_xoxo said:


> The daughters of Samsung Chairman/CEO Lee Kun Hee
> 
> Lee Boo Jin, 1st Daughter (Wavy hair), Richest woman in South Korea // Holds a black Kelly cut and black Jige Clutch
> 
> Next to her is Lee Seo Hyun, 2nd Daughter to Lee Kun Hee


Richest woman in S Korea wow!!! She does look good too


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, on her way to Paris, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Paris,  Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram
> View attachment 3047298


Love her H


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Paris,  Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Pechaya Wattamontri (right), Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Paris, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## Freckles1

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3048862




So chic


----------



## casseyelsie

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Paris,  Instagram







rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Paris,  Instagram




Anyone know the size of Jamie Chua's Kelly? For both color shown above. Thanks.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Paris,  Instagram


K20? Oh my


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Bangkok Chef Charity 2015, Mandarin Oriental,  Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Paris, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Paris, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Paris, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3049931
> View attachment 3049933



Jamie is in Paris the same time as the podium.  Must be placing orders again directly with H. Just out of curiosity. Does Jamie's BF has a full time job ? seems like he is always traveling with her.


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Bangkok Chef Charity 2015, Mandarin Oriental,  Instagram


Whats in ABL hands? A mini clutch?


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> Jamie is in Paris the same time as the podium.  Must be placing orders again directly with H. Just out of curiosity. Does Jamie's BF has a full time job ? seems like he is always traveling with her.




Probably not! Saw both of them today at fsh


----------



## LadySummerRose

I wonder if they have gotten a "no, no stock today" lol


----------



## russell317

Jamie just revealed her new baby poro orange on instagram, it looks so lush. What does her bf do for a living?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chincac said:


> Probably not! Saw both of them today at fsh



*Chincac*- Wow, what a wildlife sighting and I hope you can find something that you like at FSH.  I wish that I'm in Paris now !! 

Jamie probably doesn't have to line up like the rest of us because she is a VVIP !


----------



## HoyaLV

chkpfbeliever said:


> Jamie is in Paris the same time as the podium.  Must be placing orders again directly with H. Just out of curiosity. Does Jamie's BF has a full time job ? seems like he is always traveling with her.



Really, I'd like to know. What does Jamie's BF do for a living, other than showing off his Rolex collection on IG?


----------



## poptarts

LOUKPEACH said:


> Whats in ABL hands? A mini clutch?



I could be wrong but looks like one of those Judith Leiber minaudieres.




HoyaLV said:


> Really, I'd like to know. What does Jamie's BF do for a living, other than showing off his Rolex collection on IG?



My guess is he comes from a (very) comfortable background and/or has his own business. That's usually how it goes.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Paris, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Paris, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Paris, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3051188
> View attachment 3051189


Oh Lord...


----------



## doves75

russell317 said:


> Jamie just revealed her new baby poro orange on instagram, it looks so lush. What does her bf do for a living?




He's a full time photographer so Jamie Chua has pics to update her Instagram  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## chicinthecity777

doves75 said:


> He's a full time photographer so Jamie Chua has pics to update her Instagram  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



 I think her maid does that. His full time job is being JC's boyfriend. BTW, the orange shiny croc me no likey! Note to self, don't buy a shiny bright colour croc in big size.


----------



## thyme

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Paris, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3051266



Saw her yesterday at fsh wearing this! She was wearing jeans too shockingly given it was 39C..


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think her maid does that. His full time job is being JC's boyfriend. BTW, the orange shiny croc me no likey! Note to self, don't buy a shiny bright colour croc in big size.



JC orange croc is size 30. Yeah not a fan of bright pop coloured crocs either. There was a yellow b35 walking around too. And the much coveted  bacteria infested b35 too..yikes!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> JC orange croc is size 30. Yeah not a fan of bright pop coloured crocs either. There was a yellow b35 walking around too. And the much coveted  bacteria infested b35 too..yikes!!



I just realised that the orange is a 30. But still no for moi...


----------



## HPassion

Isnt't Jamie a reseller also? i recall a post re her website. But FSH still sells to her....

Well guess its good she's using her new purchase.


----------



## bagidiotic

HPassion said:


> Isnt't Jamie a reseller also? i recall a post re her website. But FSH still sells to her....
> 
> Well guess its good she's using her new purchase.



Irony isnt it
My sa told  me she is a banned  client due to reselling 
All stores in sg are informed  and her well known closet raider ig
Still she can get royal  treatment  in paris
Puzzled
Indeed 70% resellers  at leather department 
Lol


----------



## chicinthecity777

bagidiotic said:


> Irony isnt it
> My sa told  me she is a banned  client due to reselling
> All stores in sg are informed  and her well know closet raider ig
> Still she can get royal  treatment  in paris
> Puzzled
> Indeed 70% resellers  at leather department
> Lol



This is very interesting!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## bagidiotic

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is very interesting!



aren't  they trained  to spot  resellers and good at filtering  ??
And disseminate informations worldwide? ?

Back to thread topic


----------



## chicinthecity777

bagidiotic said:


> aren't  they trained  to spot  resellers and good at filtering  ??
> And disseminate informations worldwide? ?
> 
> Back to thread topic



 Oh well!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chincac said:


> Saw her yesterday at fsh wearing this! She was wearing jeans too shockingly given it was 39C..



*Chincac* - Was thinking about you when I heard the heat wave in Paris. Stay cool dear!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3052067
> View attachment 3052068



AC must be strong indoors because Jamie has a jacket in such hot weather. In some way, I guess she is used to the heat as Singapore is hot year round.  Love her top.


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Chincac* - Was thinking about you when I heard the heat wave in Paris. Stay cool dear!



Thank you dear! I bought a few things at the h sale and a rose sakura tpm evelyne..its adorable!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Paris, Instagram


----------



## doves75

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think her maid does that. His full time job is being JC's boyfriend. BTW, the orange shiny croc me no likey! Note to self, don't buy a shiny bright colour croc in big size.




I agree xiangxiang.....shiny is too shiny for a large leather goods/bags esp in such a bright color.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Paris, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3052327



Thanks *rosewang*. This is a nice shot of Jamie. I can see that she got some color from the summer heat.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3052076


Love her style. So elegant.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Nice, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Nice, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Mauro Colagreco, Restaurant Mirazur, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Hotel de Paris, Monte Carlo, Monaco, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Monaco, Instagram


----------



## DizzyFairy

@ jc


----------



## LOUKPEACH

DizzyFairy said:


> @ jc


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Le Dalat Restaurant, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Blue Beach Nizza, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## MSO13

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Le Dalat Restaurant, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3055194




does anyone know who makes the camo dress? thank you!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram
> View attachment 3054147


GHW LIndy? wow


----------



## rhm

Ra-Hee Hong, the matriarch of Samsung Group toting around her Birkins and rare Hermes items around the world. I think she just oozes with class and doesn't scream money. True Korean royalty. I wonder why she doesn't carry Kelly bags she must have thousands in her gigantic closet.


----------



## rhm

More of Ra-Hee Hong


----------



## rhm

More...


----------



## rhm

and last. I wish there were more pictures of her! The entire family is sooo secretive that there are barely any pictures.


----------



## doves75

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3055192
> View attachment 3055193




I think Dsaks need some private lesson on how to tie twillies on the B handles..LoL



rhm said:


> Ra-Hee Hong, the matriarch of Samsung Group toting around her Birkins and rare Hermes items around the world. I think she just oozes with class and doesn't scream money. True Korean royalty. I wonder why she doesn't carry Kelly bags she must have thousands in her gigantic closet.




Very nice pics...thanks for sharing!! Btw....may she's not a fan of a Kelly [emoji6][emoji6] and I'd like to see her closet for sure


----------



## CookyMonster

rhm said:


> Ra-Hee Hong, the matriarch of Samsung Group toting around her Birkins and rare Hermes items around the world. I think she just oozes with class and doesn't scream money. True Korean royalty. I wonder why she doesn't carry Kelly bags she must have thousands in her gigantic closet.



I noticed she prefers to carry her Bs inwards most of time. Reminds me of most Japanese women when I visited Tokyo. Discreet & true class!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Musee Rodin, Dior Haute Couture Show 2015, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Musee Rodin, Dior Haute Couture Show 2015, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rhm said:


> More...


Seems like a happy family.


----------



## AhnDella

Jung Hyun Lee - Korean Singer & Actress


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## luckylove

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3057195



truly special!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

AhnDella said:


> Jung Hyun Lee - Korean Singer & Actress


She's cute


----------



## Ethengdurst

I love this thread!


----------



## casseyelsie

AhnDella said:


> Jung Hyun Lee - Korean Singer & Actress




This B is size 30 right?


----------



## Kkho

Don't think so. Looks like a 35


----------



## casseyelsie

Kkho said:


> Don't think so. Looks like a 35




I see, thanks!  Nice knowing she can rock a size 35 for her height. May consider 35 in future [emoji7]


----------



## Luxchic77

Pic from Treechada Petcharat 's Instagram


----------



## Ethengdurst

Marian Rivera Dantes w/ Grandma & Mom


----------



## Ethengdurst

Kris Aquino


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Ethengdurst said:


> Kris Aquino



She has beautiful bags. The GM Evie looks huge on her !!


----------



## Princess D

Luxchic77 said:


> Pic from Treechada Petcharat 's Instagram
> View attachment 3057920




Lovely toolbox!!  I wonder why I always see inflight photos with their bags on the side.  I'm always asked to put my bag up the luggage compartment during take off, even if I hid it at the far end of the footrest.   Although I'm allowed to take it out afterwards, I nearly never bother to do so... Since it's sitting comfortably inside anyway... Maybe coz I'm lazy lol


----------



## Ethengdurst

chkpfbeliever said:


> She has beautiful bags. The GM Evie looks huge on her !!



Doesn't it? Lol


----------



## Ethengdurst

Manny Pacquiao's wife Jinkee


----------



## Freckles1

Ethengdurst said:


> Manny Pacquiao's wife Jinkee




They are darling!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Paris, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Miss Al

Ethengdurst said:


> Manny Pacquiao's wife Jinkee



Fabulous. I love her pink sweater. Can anyone ID it for me. Thanks.


----------



## blueberryjam

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3058379



This outfit made me smile. I love how she incorporated bright pink into her look.


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Paris, Instagram


----------



## luckylove

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3059441



Gorgeous B! Is this blue indigo? Thanks for posting!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua in Paris, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3059442
> View attachment 3059443


JC looks great on the first pic wow


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Ethengdurst

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3060589



She looks like a teen here. She's more beautiful when she's so simple.


----------



## purselover888

Ethengdurst said:


> Manny Pacquiao's wife Jinkee



She loves her epsom 30's.  I just saw her (and Pacquiao) a couple months ago at Blue Ribbon Sushi with a Rose Tyrien 30.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## AhnDella

Joori Kim - Instagram. Former Miss Korea Pageant Winner. Model & Ballet Dancer.


----------



## tammywks

Chan Hoi Wan, Kimbee
Credit: Apple Daily 11.07.2015





Pace Wu
Credit: her Weibo 06.07.2015



Gigi Fu
Credit: On.cc 05.07.2015


----------



## rosewang924

More pics of Joori Kim, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> More pics of Joori Kim, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3062803
> View attachment 3062804


She's SO cute but her legs worried me


----------



## Freckles1

LOUKPEACH said:


> She's SO cute but her legs worried me




She is super duper tiny!! Wow
How old is she?


----------



## mashedpotato

LOUKPEACH said:


> She's SO cute but her legs worried me


She is very thin but she looks very pretty though.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3063401
> View attachment 3063402


ABL looks so MUCH younger when she has her hair down like this...


----------



## _purseaddict_

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3063401
> View attachment 3063402



Omg I cannot stand the look of that man! His sense of fashion is ridiculous in all aspect. Not just his hair.


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Korean actress Ko So Young at the airport with Box Kelly in Rouge H


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Korean Actress Han Ga In with her lovely Box Kelly in Rouge H


----------



## thyme

champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean actress Ko So Young at the airport with Box Kelly in Rouge H


 


champagne_xoxo said:


> Korean Actress Han Ga In with her lovely Box Kelly in Rouge H


 
gorgeous ladies!! are these recent pics of Han Ga In? haven't seen her making public appearance for a long long time..


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Dior Singapore Marina Bay Sands, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

loukpeach said:


> she's so cute but her legs worried me



+1


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## Hed Kandi

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3065969
> View attachment 3065970



Dsaks carries her B35 well - just as it was meant to be carried!


----------



## champagne_xoxo

chincac said:


> gorgeous ladies!! are these recent pics of Han Ga In? haven't seen her making public appearance for a long long time..


I believe these are old pics of her from 2012 ish (the movie premier she was at opened in 2012)


----------



## tammywks

Anita Yuen
Credit: Apple Daily 16.07.2015


----------



## SoLaLa99

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3065968




What's up with her shoes recently?! I know they are designer (Dior or the like?) but really so fugly... So much so that I have to post comment as normally i stay silent. Worse than the Kardashians

Is she getting sponsored to where them? Does she have shares in the brand or what... Man...


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## aizawamegamill

tammywks said:


> Anita Yuen
> Credit: Apple Daily 16.07.2015
> View attachment 3066652
> 
> View attachment 3066653
> 
> View attachment 3066654
> 
> View attachment 3066655




What kind of birkin is that?


----------



## casseyelsie

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3066771
> View attachment 3066772




Wow her white Kelly looks so cute. Is that 20 or 25?


----------



## cr1stalangel

aizawamegamill said:


> What kind of birkin is that?



Birkin Flag.


----------



## aizawamegamill

cr1stalangel said:


> Birkin Flag.




Thank you!


----------



## aizawamegamill

Michelle Reis


----------



## cr1stalangel

aizawamegamill said:


> Thank you!



Yw.


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Chan
Credit: her Weibo 17.07.2015


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3065968


CD Sneakers


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## ts.sukardi

Diana Safira, Indonesian millionaire.


----------



## ts.sukardi

Ethengdurst said:


> Manny Pacquiao's wife Jinkee


Lovely collection


----------



## tammywks

Li Bing Bing, Chinese actress
Credit: her Weibo 11.07.2015
Wearing Java 10 leather bracelet







Credit: her Weibo 08.07.2015
Kelly bag, Rodeo Charm and Twilly


----------



## Luxchic77

Chrissie Chau, Instagram 



Arissa Cheo, Instagram


----------



## scent

tammywks said:


> Aimee Chan
> Credit: her Weibo 17.07.2015
> View attachment 3067677
> 
> View attachment 3067678



She's gorgeous.  Hope to see more pictures of her..


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Chrissie Chau, Instagram
> View attachment 3068456
> 
> 
> Arissa Cheo, Instagram
> View attachment 3068458


 Constance


----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## ts.sukardi

Tse Ling Ling, Taiwan Celebrity.


----------



## ts.sukardi

Chin Jia Yi, daughter of an oil tycoon.


----------



## ts.sukardi

Emily Lam, daughter of Hongkong tycoon.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 3069277


Who is she?


----------



## Ethengdurst

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 3069277



Also How To Wear a Kelly Casually. &#128077; Very chic!


----------



## crazyforbag

LOUKPEACH said:


> Who is she?




 Heidi Chan but not 100% sure


----------



## rosewang924

Joori Kim, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Japan, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## champagne_xoxo

rosewang924 said:


> Joori Kim, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3072005


so chic..


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Joori Kim, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3072005


So cool


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram
> View attachment 3072746
> 
> View attachment 3072748


So casual chic


----------



## Celia_Hish

Luxchic77 said:


> Pic from Treechada Petcharat 's Instagram
> View attachment 3057920



Love her TB, very nice


----------



## purselover888

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3073052



Love the Kelly Longue!!!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Kyoto, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai and daughter, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Japan, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

NS Yoon-G, Korean singer
Credit: TV Daily 24.07.2015


----------



## Luxchic77

Elva Hsiao, Instagram


----------



## casseyelsie

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3074970
> View attachment 3074972
> View attachment 3074973




What age is this lady?  I really admire her skin and she's beautiful too.  Her body is also gorgeous!


----------



## tulipfield

casseyelsie said:


> What age is this lady?  I really admire her skin and she's beautiful too.  Her body is also gorgeous!




41 or 42?  She's had a lot of work done though.


----------



## chicinthecity777

casseyelsie said:


> What age is this lady?  I really admire her skin and she's beautiful too.  Her body is also gorgeous!



All thanks to cosmetic surgery.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim's IG while celebrating her birthday, Constance in action on the background[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Love her Constance, pic courtesy from Kim Lim's IG [emoji7][emoji2]


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Ethengdurst

Jinkee Pacquiao, Manny Pacquiao's wife, Instagram


----------



## _purseaddict_

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3075968




Hahaha. Every time I have very hard or bad day, I like to look at photos of this man. His hair, his accessories, his ridiculous overall dressing style just make me laugh so hard. I need to tell this man thank you for making me laugh.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ethengdurst said:


> Jinkee Pacquiao, Manny Pacquiao's wife, Instagram


Wow Beautiful SO


----------



## OneMoreDay

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3075966



That Lindy is so precious. Gris T?


----------



## perlerare

Celia_Hish said:


> Kim Lim's IG while celebrating her birthday, Constance in action on the background[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075646



Very lovely picture.


----------



## Celia_Hish

One more pic from Kim Lim's IG, her blue Constance [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Celia_Hish said:


> One more pic from Kim Lim's IG, her blue Constance [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078134


That noodle looks so delicious


----------



## chicinthecity777

LOUKPEACH said:


> That noodle looks so delicious



+1!!! I say forget about the blue Constance that bowl of noodle looks fabulous!


----------



## tammywks

Marie Zhuge
Credit: Apple Daily 28.07.2015





Credit: Marie's Weibo 15.06.2015


----------



## alterego

From Dunks IG.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

alterego said:


> From Dunks IG.


She's so cool!


----------



## CookyMonster

LOUKPEACH said:


> She's so cool!



Dunk's a HE


----------



## LOUKPEACH

CookyMonster said:


> Dunk's a HE


Oops I thought I saw boobies. The T shirt is too dark. Sorry Dunk!


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Jacqueline Wong, Miss Hong Kong & TVB actress
29.07.2015


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tammywks said:


> Jacqueline Wong, Miss Hong Kong & TVB actress
> 29.07.2015
> View attachment 3081040
> 
> View attachment 3081041


She does look good


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pic courtesy by Poo's IG, nice pink Birkin


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3082193


Love her sneakers


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pic courtesy from Mae Tan's IG, love her Kellys


----------



## Agent Kitty

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3082161


Who is this guy?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pic courtesy by Mae Tan


----------



## DizzyFairy

Loose the walking stick! Can't believe he use it as a fashion accessory whilst others use it as a necessity... disgrace!

Sorry .. rant over&#65292; back to topic! Keep up the post!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3083285


I adore this look tre chic!


----------



## Luxchic77

Pic from Jennifer Lin's Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Chan
Credit: Apple Daily 02.08.2015


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Chan
Credit: Apple Daily 02.08.2015

View attachment 3085075

View attachment 3085078


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat, Instagram (Noinah Tiptantree)


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## mrsinsyder

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3082156
> View attachment 3082157


Do these people truly run a company or just take IG pictures in ridiculous outfits all day?!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3083281
> View attachment 3083282
> View attachment 3083283



She can keep the bag - I'll take the rings


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pic courtesy by Rigel Davis, awesome H bags


----------



## eggpudding

Madam Bijoux said:


> She can keep the bag - I'll take the rings



Exactly .. sooo gorgy, does anyone know the specs....


----------



## Luxchic77

Kunyarat Pladisai, Instagram


----------



## audreylita

Madam Bijoux said:


> She can keep the bag - I'll take the rings



You and me both!


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## dangerouscurves

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3084856
> View attachment 3084857




This family is fascinating. It's kind of creepy but fashionable at the same time.


----------



## tonkamama

mrsinsyder said:


> Do these people truly run a company or just take IG pictures in ridiculous outfits all day?!




Ms. Au Skulthai outfits remind me of long time Japanes designer brands like Yohji Yamamoto, Junya Watanabe, Comme Des Garçons etc. etc. you can find many of these unique stylies available via Barneys NY here is US.


----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## mistikat

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 3086352



Can you provide an ID on the people in the photos, please?


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Celia_Hish said:


> Pic courtesy by Rigel Davis, awesome H bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085400
> View attachment 3085401
> View attachment 3085402
> View attachment 3085403


Her legs are smaller than my arms I believe


----------



## mthona

dangerouscurves said:


> This family is fascinating. It's kind of creepy but fashionable at the same time.




I'm definitely creeped out.


----------



## _purseaddict_

dangerouscurves said:


> This family is fascinating. It's kind of creepy but fashionable at the same time.




Totally agree with "CREEPY!"


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pic courtesy by Arissa's IG, lovely CDC


----------



## dangerouscurves

Celia_Hish said:


> Pic courtesy by Arissa's IG, lovely CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086663




Lol! I was like where's Hermès item?


----------



## tammywks

Rosamund Kwan
Credit: her IG 03.08.2015


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Rosamund Kwan
> Credit: her IG 03.08.2015


 
wow...she looks so amazing..can't believe she's in her 50s! pretty baby too...


----------



## Celia_Hish

Love her H shoes, looks gorgy on Rigel Davis, pic from her IG


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chincac said:


> wow...she looks so amazing..can't believe she's in her 50s! pretty baby too...


50! Seriously? She looks like 30's wow!!!!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## luckylove

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3087969
> View attachment 3087970



LOVE this B!! TBH, I am so curious what procedures she has done recently to her face because she looks incredibly young. Dying to know her skin care regime as well! But first, I think I would run off with that stunning bag!


----------



## bluenavy

tammywks said:


> Rosamund Kwan
> Credit: her IG 03.08.2015
> 
> View attachment 3086757


 
wow, 50,


----------



## tonkamama

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 3086350
> View attachment 3086351





mistikat said:


> Can you provide an ID on the people in the photos, please?



Angie Chiu, born 1954 in Hong Kong is an actress, and was the third runner up in the 1973 Miss Hong Kong pageant. She is most noted for her leading role in The Bund.


----------



## Luxchic77

Elly Lam with her mom, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Pic from Arissa Cheo's Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Joori Kim, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Ethengdurst

Marian Rivera, Instagram





KC Concepcion, Instagram


----------



## VCAlover

Aimee Chan


----------



## cd88

Does anyone know the size of Marian's Constance ? Thanks


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3089009


----------



## skylover83

It seems like all of her bags are financed from her wealthy family than from her own actress career. Love her style and bags though. 


rosewang924 said:


> Joori Kim, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3089004


----------



## bagidiotic

Ethengdurst said:


> Marian Rivera, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KC Concepcion, Instagram



Gorgeous  constance  elan
Love this color


----------



## Moirai

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3089009





LOUKPEACH said:


>



Great style


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## bluenavy

Ethengdurst said:


> Marian Rivera, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KC Concepcion, Instagram


 


Love the constance


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## scent

May I know what's her IG username?  She looks amazing. . The beautiful baby is a blueprint of natural beauty 







tammywks said:


> Rosamund Kwan
> Credit: her IG 03.08.2015
> 
> View attachment 3086757


----------



## tammywks

scent said:


> May I know what's her IG username?  She looks amazing. . The beautiful baby is a blueprint of natural beauty




rosamundkwan





The baby is Kathy Chow's son.


----------



## ayumiken

tammywks said:


> rosamundkwan
> View attachment 3091198
> 
> View attachment 3091199
> 
> 
> The baby is Kathy Chow's son.


The babies are so cute like your Hermes .  Helo baby! You're look so bright and cute.


----------



## ayumiken

Luxchic77 said:


> Rigel Davis, Instagram
> View attachment 3089957
> 
> View attachment 3089958
> 
> View attachment 3089959


Great bag! so white and girly.


----------



## ddymak

Great bags!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Pechaya Wattamontri, Instagram


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luxchic77 said:


> Rigel Davis, Instagram
> View attachment 3086389
> 
> View attachment 3086390
> 
> View attachment 3086391



Anyone know where the shoes are from?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

OneMoreDay said:


> Anyone know where the shoes are from?


I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Fish Leong
Credit: Weibo 09.08.2015


----------



## casseyelsie

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3092617




Who is this lady?  Curios to know her nationality as well


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua in Bali, Instagram


----------



## Serva1

She is Indonesian and her name is Diana Safira Saksen


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Serva1 said:


> She is Indonesian and her name is Diana Safira Saksen


Ah I always thought she's middle eastern...


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## casseyelsie

Serva1 said:


> She is Indonesian and her name is Diana Safira Saksen




Thanks


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, W Hotel in Bali, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai's daughter, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## bluenavy

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3093672


 
Lover her Constance.  She truly has an amazing collection.


----------



## texanfish

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3093671




Love the JPG birkin! plus very versatile color.  Its making me closer to getting an SBII from a reseller.


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Percharat, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Percharat, Instagram
> View attachment 3094282


Alligator?


----------



## BellaBernie

Love these photos. Thanks for posting. Xx


----------



## Nikonina

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Percharat, Instagram
> View attachment 3094282




She has more than one toolbox and this one is delicious! Wonder what size is this, she carried it so well and makes me want to get one but toolbox always look too bulky to me.


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun-Hee, Instagram


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luxchic77 said:


> Rigel Davis, Instagram
> View attachment 3093278



That B looks huge but I'm loving this look from head to toe. Gorgeous!


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## tonkamama

Karen Ng, Instagram


----------



## tonkamama

Candy Lo Lam, Instagram


----------



## ebonyone

luckylove said:


> LOVE this B!! TBH, I am so curious what procedures she has done recently to her face because she looks incredibly young. Dying to know her skin care regime as well! But first, I think I would run off with that stunning bag!



On her instagram and blog she has her own skin care line she talks about .


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Alaia dress, Chanel Salzburg Shoe Boots, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tonkamama said:


> Candy Lo Lam, Instagram


She looks so familiar, is she a movie star?


----------



## tonkamama

LOUKPEACH said:


> She looks so familiar, is she a movie star?



Yes she is and modeling (Hong Kong) .  Her real name is Candy Law, Miss Asia 1991.


----------



## Luxchic77

Arissa Cheo with Rigel Davis & Elva Hsio, Instagram (Rigel Davis)


----------



## Luxchic77

Mind Napasasi, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Ethengdurst

Kris Aquino IG


----------



## [vogue]

Arissa & Rigel look so alike! Very, very pretty!


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

My goddess, love her n gorgy croc Constance....from her IG, Aimee yun [emoji182][emoji182]


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Ethengdurst

Kris Aquino IG


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Ranee Campen, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## newbiebag

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3098189



Who is this guy? I honestly didn't even notice the bag because his wig, outfit, and excessive gaudy accessories is so distracting. When I look at him, it's hard to focus in any given area. So bizarre, yet quite interesting to look at.


----------



## perlerare

newbiebag said:


> Who is this guy? I honestly didn't even notice the bag because his wig, outfit, and excessive gaudy accessories is so distracting. When I look at him, it's hard to focus in any given area. So bizarre, yet quite interesting to look at.



He is ABL's son. A sweet guy who is lucky enough to have an Hermes loaded super stylish mum. And she used to be the star of this thread. If you like to browse this thread back you will discover a whole world.... Enjoy !


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## casseyelsie

newbiebag said:


> Who is this guy? I honestly didn't even notice the bag because his wig, outfit, and excessive gaudy accessories is so distracting. When I look at him, it's hard to focus in any given area. So bizarre, yet quite interesting to look at.




Agreed.  His style is just too much, overdone imo.  His most recent pic with small Constance in comparison of his size looks too funny on him lol


----------



## juliet827

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3099795



Love this top so much- can anyone id it?


----------



## rosewang924

juliet827 said:


> Love this top so much- can anyone id it?



Not sure, her instagram only says her sunglasses are Dior.


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## _purseaddict_

newbiebag said:


> Who is this guy? I honestly didn't even notice the bag because his wig, outfit, and excessive gaudy accessories is so distracting. When I look at him, it's hard to focus in any given area. So bizarre, yet quite interesting to look at.







perlerare said:


> He is ABL's son. A sweet guy who is lucky enough to have an Hermes loaded super stylish mum. And she used to be the star of this thread. If you like to browse this thread back you will discover a whole world.... Enjoy !







rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3099790







casseyelsie said:


> Agreed.  His style is just too much, overdone imo.  His most recent pic with small Constance in comparison of his size looks too funny on him lol




This person photos are the most hilarious among all photos I have seen on tpf. If somebody tell me that I can have a lot of Hermes bags but I must dress up like him every single day, I would rather never own any Hermes bag. Lol. [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ethengdurst said:


> Kris Aquino IG



Kris looks so chic here. What show is this?


----------



## HPassion

Her pink B is so nice!


----------



## Ethengdurst

OneMoreDay said:


> Kris looks so chic here. What show is this?



I think she's filming a movie.


----------



## newbiebag

_purseaddict_ said:


> This person photos are the most hilarious among all photos I have seen on tpf. If somebody tell me that I can have a lot of Hermes bags but I must dress up like him every single day, I would rather never own any Hermes bag. Lol. [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]



I do admire his sense "self." You must have a strong sense of self to strut around confidently in such outlandish clothing. I get a little self conscious at times even wearing the small Clic H bracelet because I wonder if the "H" is too "show-off" and here he is loud and proud wearing purses with mini purses hanging off of them and enough diamonds to outshine a disco ball. He's like a Jackson Pollock painting. You don't really know that the heck you're looking at, but you can stare at it for hours. What a fascinating guy.


----------



## Luxchic77

Arissa Cheo, Instagram


----------



## perlerare

Luxchic77 said:


> Arissa Cheo, Instagram
> View attachment 3101340



Yes, Good.


----------



## catsinthebag

newbiebag said:


> I do admire his sense "self." You must have a strong sense of self to strut around confidently in such outlandish clothing. I get a little self conscious at times even wearing the small Clic H bracelet because I wonder if the "H" is too "show-off" and here he is loud and proud wearing purses with mini purses hanging off of them and enough diamonds to outshine a disco ball. *He's like a Jackson Pollock painting. You don't really know that the heck you're looking at, but you can stare at it for hours.* What a fascinating guy.



This cracked me up. You nailed it here -- very well said!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## _purseaddict_

newbiebag said:


> I do admire his sense "self." You must have a strong sense of self to strut around confidently in such outlandish clothing. I get a little self conscious at times even wearing the small Clic H bracelet because I wonder if the "H" is too "show-off" and here he is loud and proud wearing purses with mini purses hanging off of them and enough diamonds to outshine a disco ball. He's like a Jackson Pollock painting. You don't really know that the heck you're looking at, but you can stare at it for hours. What a fascinating guy.




Yes that is very true. He does have super high confidence to wear whatever he likes even though they are too outrageously weird, but I must thank this guy, because he amused me many times. Make me laugh after my hard day weekend job. 
I prefer modeling photos found on (space for guys modeling their Hermes) Unlike that guy in photo, I think guy members here has good taste and class!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3101748
> View attachment 3101749


 
The pug does not look impressed.


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> The pug does not look impressed.


----------



## versace9

I'm AstroBoy (ABL)'s Friend. And I know her family very well. She and her son Mr.Peepy are a very  Good person and Good Heart Too  so Please respect and Please Stop To Use All Your rude Word Here!!!!!!!!  Please Respect People that You don't know Them. They have their Own RIGHT to wear Everything They want!!!! So Please Stop To complain anyone HERE. Life's Too short To wear Boring Clothes. We Love Them and We like their Style Too. Before You will complain anybody That you don"t know them very well. Please look back to yourself. I am a fan of this PurseForum so Long Long times . I enjoyed To see and Read this forum everyday. but when i saw bad comment from ??????? I'm dislike and i"m not enjoy Too. They said If someone don'T Love or hate them.So please Stop comment and Please Stop post their Pic anymore. THey don't Care, What you think about them and They don't Live to please you too. thank you so much For this PurseForum and thank you so much To All ABL's Good Friends.


----------



## dangerouscurves

versace9 said:


> I'm AstroBoy (ABL)'s Friend. And I know her family very well. She and her son Mr.Peepy are a very  Good person and Good Heart Too  so Please respect and Please Stop To Use All Your rude Word Here!!!!!!!!  Please Respect People that You don't know Them. They have their Own RIGHT to wear Everything They want!!!! So Please Stop To complain anyone HERE. Life's Too short To wear Boring Clothes. We Love Them and We like their Style Too. Before You will complain anybody That you don"t know them very well. Please look back to yourself. I am a fan of this PurseForum so Long Long times . I enjoyed To see and Read this forum everyday. but when i saw bad comment from ??????? I'm dislike and i"m not enjoy Too. They said If someone don'T Love or hate them.So please Stop comment and Please Stop post their Pic anymore. THey don't Care, What you think about them and They don't Live to please you too. thank you so much For this PurseForum and thank you so much To All ABL's Good Friends.




No one says he's a bad person or his personality sucks, we're just commenting on the way he dresses, please don't take it personal.


----------



## _purseaddict_

versace9 said:


> I'm AstroBoy (ABL)'s Friend. And I know her family very well. She and her son Mr.Peepy are a very  Good person and Good Heart Too  so Please respect and Please Stop To Use All Your rude Word Here!!!!!!!!  Please Respect People that You don't know Them. They have their Own RIGHT to wear Everything They want!!!! So Please Stop To complain anyone HERE. Life's Too short To wear Boring Clothes. We Love Them and We like their Style Too. Before You will complain anybody That you don"t know them very well. Please look back to yourself. I am a fan of this PurseForum so Long Long times . I enjoyed To see and Read this forum everyday. but when i saw bad comment from ??????? I'm dislike and i"m not enjoy Too. They said If someone don'T Love or hate them.So please Stop comment and Please Stop post their Pic anymore. THey don't Care, What you think about them and They don't Live to please you too. thank you so much For this PurseForum and thank you so much To All ABL's Good Friends.




YOU ARE RIGHT! He do not care on comments regarding his way of dressing. That is 101% True! I totally agree with you on this lol. 

I do not know him or his family at all and I never judge his personality as a person. Whatever I said, it is nothing personal.  As a super confident man, he has every right to wear as he like regardless of anyone's comment because as you mentioned, he do not live to please anyone. Complain?? Nah I do not complain. In fact I am glad he is often featured here because he never failed to amuse me! [emoji14]

I am sure not everyone like my style, so I cannot force anyone to compliment me AND I also cannot stop them from giving whatever comments. That is part of life. Urmpp unless I lock myself at home all my life?


----------



## HPassion

I think those who post pics out for everyone to see should realistically expect and maybe even welcome comments (both positive and constructive). Otherwise, just don't post. And it doesn't even appear that the subject person has an issue with comments.


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat , Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

HPassion said:


> I think those who post pics out for everyone to see should realistically expect and maybe even welcome comments (both positive and constructive). Otherwise, just don't post. And it doesn't even appear that the subject person has an issue with comments.



This!


----------



## BagItUp10

versace9 said:


> I'm AstroBoy (ABL)'s Friend. And I know her family very well. She and her son Mr.Peepy are a very  Good person and Good Heart Too  so Please respect and Please Stop To Use All Your rude Word Here!!!!!!!!  Please Respect People that You don't know Them. They have their Own RIGHT to wear Everything They want!!!! So Please Stop To complain anyone HERE. Life's Too short To wear Boring Clothes. We Love Them and We like their Style Too. Before You will complain anybody That you don"t know them very well. Please look back to yourself. I am a fan of this PurseForum so Long Long times . I enjoyed To see and Read this forum everyday. but when i saw bad comment from ??????? I'm dislike and i"m not enjoy Too. They said If someone don'T Love or hate them.So please Stop comment and Please Stop post their Pic anymore. THey don't Care, What you think about them and They don't Live to please you too. thank you so much For this PurseForum and thank you so much To All ABL's Good Friends.


OMG, is this for real?!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

versace9 said:


> I'm AstroBoy (ABL)'s Friend. And I know her family very well. She and her son Mr.Peepy are a very  Good person and Good Heart Too  so Please respect and Please Stop To Use All Your rude Word Here!!!!!!!!  Please Respect People that You don't know Them. They have their Own RIGHT to wear Everything They want!!!! So Please Stop To complain anyone HERE. Life's Too short To wear Boring Clothes. We Love Them and We like their Style Too. Before You will complain anybody That you don"t know them very well. Please look back to yourself. I am a fan of this PurseForum so Long Long times . I enjoyed To see and Read this forum everyday. but when i saw bad comment from ??????? I'm dislike and i"m not enjoy Too. They said If someone don'T Love or hate them.So please Stop comment and Please Stop post their Pic anymore. THey don't Care, What you think about them and They don't Live to please you too. thank you so much For this PurseForum and thank you so much To All ABL's Good Friends.



First, I know you were probably angry when you posted this but please re-read what you posted. All the capital letters and excess punctuation marks made your post come across as yelling and it is rude. It's OK to disagree with someone but it's not OK to be rude as per the rules here. 

Secondly, I don't recall anybody said he is a bad person. People commented on how he dresses, but that's not a personal attack on his personality. Not everybody likes how he dresses but that's just life. And people are entitled to their opinions as long as they are doing it respectfully, which I think they are. 

Third, as you said it yourself, ABL doesn't care about the comments here. So why do you care so much? People are free to post the photos because the photos are posted freely on IG for sharing. If one doesn't want people to post the photos in public, one can make their IG profile private.


----------



## casseyelsie

xiangxiang0731 said:


> First, I know you were probably angry when you posted this but please re-read what you posted. All the capital letters and excess punctuation marks made your post come across as yelling and it is rude. It's OK to disagree with someone but it's not OK to be rude as per the rules here.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, I don't recall anybody said he is a bad person. People commented on how he dresses, but that's not a personal attack on his personality. Not everybody likes how he dresses but that's just life. And people are entitled to their opinions as long as they are doing it respectfully, which I think they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Third, as you said it yourself, ABL doesn't care about the comments here. So why do you care so much? People are free to post the photos because the photos are posted freely on IG for sharing. If one doesn't want people to post the photos in public, one can make their IG profile private.




Totally agree!  Good point xiangxiang.  

So far TPF has been very entertaining for all members here.  Where else can I see SO many lovely bags or pretty mod pics if not here?  N I like this forum because everyone has their right to give comments


----------



## casseyelsie

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3101748
> View attachment 3101749




This girl is 1 of my fav!  She's always so stylist.  Her face, body, clothes, shoes n of course bags are TDF!  I wish I have 10-20% of her bags?!?!  Lol that would be my dream come true! [emoji7]


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

Luxchic77 said:


> Rigel Davis, Instagram
> View attachment 3103555
> 
> View attachment 3103556
> 
> View attachment 3103557
> 
> View attachment 3103558
> 
> View attachment 3103559
> 
> View attachment 3103560



Love her Constances and the CDC! Still can't warm up to anything in ostrich though.


----------



## perlerare

Coming from EU background , I can see so many different stylings, and so many ways too wear Hermes. From Far West to FarEast, there are many worlds to cross. So many cultural codes, so many ratings of what classy and what's tacky...  I will not  comment on that aspect of wearing Hermes.

ABL was one of my favorite character in this thread, as is her son. Not because I admire their sense of style, no... because they are free spirits, and I like that !


----------



## Rami00

perlerare said:


> He is ABL's son. A sweet guy who is lucky enough to have an Hermes loaded super stylish mum. And she used to be the star of this thread. If you like to browse this thread back you will discover a whole world.... Enjoy !


 
THANK YOU! I saw his pic and was like "Dude, who are you?"


----------



## tonkamama

perlerare said:


> Coming from EU background , I can see so many different stylings, and so many ways too wear Hermes. From Far West to FarEast, there are many worlds to cross. So many cultural codes, so many ratings of what classy and what's tacky...  I will not  comment on that aspect of wearing Hermes.
> 
> ABL was one of my favorite character in this thread, as is her son. Not because I admire their sense of style, no... because they are free spirits, and I like that !



True...  if everyone dresses the same "dress code", carrying the same Hermes bag and accessory  (well we are on the H forum) like cookie cutter... then this world wouldn't be interesting at all.


----------



## dangerouscurves

That's what we were saying. No one criticized the way he dresses. As I have mentioned, for me, he and his mom are fascinating and creepy at the same time. Doesn't mean it's bad.


----------



## purseprincess32

Great bags & collection! It's kind of scary how much plastic surgery these people have had on their faces.. I'm Asian so I'm not trying to offend anyone but it's a bit surprising how plastic their faces have become.


----------



## mistikat

Just want to note that it's possible (and likely) that some of the people mentioned on this thread are members here. So regardless of whether or not they are public figures, it would be nice if people could err on the side of kindness when commenting on their photos.


----------



## louboutal

Luxchic77 said:


> Rigel Davis, Instagram
> View attachment 3103555
> 
> View attachment 3103556
> 
> View attachment 3103557
> 
> View attachment 3103558
> 
> View attachment 3103559
> 
> View attachment 3103560




Omg those Constance's are TDF. I need that red one in my life. Does anyone know what red that is?[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Pechaya Wattamontri, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## _purseaddict_

Luxchic77 said:


> Pechaya Wattamontri, Instagram
> View attachment 3105179




[emoji173]&#65039;So pretty and casual. Love this look.


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Visnie Thepcharoen (center), Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Visnie Thepcharoen, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luxchic77 said:


> Visnie Thepcharoen, Instagram
> View attachment 3107227



This look is tdf!


----------



## slongson

Ditto!


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## casseyelsie

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat, Instagram
> View attachment 3107960




Wow this girl is so pretty. Who is she?


----------



## jmen

casseyelsie said:


> Wow this girl is so pretty. Who is she?


 
I know; every pic of her is so lovely.  She is spot on with style, has a great smile; she is, as is said, easy on the eyes.  
She was once a male; she  transitioned fairly young, not that she is old now -- and not that any of that matters one iota.  I believe she is an actress in Thailand.  If I have that wrong, someone will chime in. 

I always enjoy seeing her pics on this thread,  so thank you to those who post them!


----------



## alterego

Dunk's insta.


----------



## Luxchic77

Aimee Sun, Instagram


----------



## casseyelsie

jmen said:


> I know; every pic of her is so lovely.  She is spot on with style, has a great smile; she is, as is said, easy on the eyes.
> She was once a male; she  transitioned fairly young, not that she is old now -- and not that any of that matters one iota.  I believe she is an actress in Thailand.  If I have that wrong, someone will chime in.
> 
> I always enjoy seeing her pics on this thread,  so thank you to those who post them!




Yes she is indeed lovely.  Great transitioned too!


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3109283


 
Her shiny emerald green B is so drool-worthy.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Luxchic77 said:


> Aimee Sun, Instagram
> View attachment 3108923
> 
> View attachment 3108925







Luxchic77 said:


> Kim Jun Hee, Instagram
> View attachment 3109124
> 
> View attachment 3109125




This two ladies are so pretty.


----------



## Luxchic77

Aimee Sun, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## jet912

I am not sure if its been posted before. 
Jessica Sooyoun Jung. Singer, actress, and businesswoman currently based in South Korea


----------



## jet912

Jessica Sooyoun Jung. Singer, actress, and businesswoman currently based in South Korea


----------



## jet912

Jung Eum Hwang, Korean actress and former K pop group member of Sugar


----------



## jet912

Doris Lin, formal model in Taiwan with Bolide 27!


----------



## jet912

Doris Lin, formal model in Taiwan with her lindy


----------



## jet912

Doris Lin, formal model in Taiwan with Picotin


----------



## jet912

Nikki Chien. Blogger.


----------



## barbie444

Her Picotin looks beautiful. Does anyone know the size?


jet912 said:


> Doris Lin, formal model in Taiwan with Picotin


----------



## Freckles1

jet912 said:


> Doris Lin, formal model in Taiwan with her lindy




Gorgeous!!


----------



## jet912

barbie444 said:


> Her Picotin looks beautiful. Does anyone know the size?


maybe a Picotin GM?


----------



## jet912

Doris Lin, formal model and now a fashion blogger in Taiwan.


----------



## Moirai

jet912 said:


> Nikki Chien. Blogger.



Do you know the size of the dark kelly in the first photo? 



jet912 said:


> Doris Lin, formal model and now a fashion blogger in Taiwan.



And size of red kelly in last photo? 35?


----------



## Princess D

jet912 said:


> Doris Lin, formal model in Taiwan with Bolide 27!




Wow! I have the same bolide, same RV flats and my LV mon monogram is same color combo.... My initial
Is D as well....


----------



## jet912

@Moirai, I say size 35 but not 100% sure. Here's are few more pictures of her red kelly.  

Doris Lin, formal model in Taiwan.


----------



## jet912

more of Doris Lin


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pls delete this post...thanks


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au's IG[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Celia_Hish said:


> Sharon Au's IG[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110879



Wow, that's a huge Kelly Lakis. Is it a 40?


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Wow, that's a huge Kelly Lakis. Is it a 40?




Looks huge but I tot it looks like size 35? Or nope?


----------



## JWiseman

Celia_Hish said:


> Sharon Au's IG[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110879



This makes me want a Lakis even more than I already did!!!  Should I start my Christmas list early?
Dear Santa,

A Lakis 40cm, please!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Treechada's weibo,  love her H &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Luxchic77

Jolin Tsai, Instagram


----------



## chanelious

Omg! I jus have to share this Himalayan Constance élan ! I've seen hima birkins & Kellys around but 1st time I'm seeing it in Constance élan . So elegant and something special . Of cos the owner is pretty too &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## jet912

Melody, Blogger & actor in Taiwan.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## jet912

Doris Lin fb


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Ploynapat Leenutaphong, Instagram


----------



## jet912

Terry Kwan @Weibo


----------



## jet912

Terry Kwan @weibo


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Chan 
Credit: her weibo 29.8.2015


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Shuling Wu, Gary Chaw's wife (Instagram)


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## tonkamama

patxotic, Instagram


----------



## tonkamama

patxotic, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Mind Napasasi, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Bag Snob blogger Tina Craig, 20cm Kelly, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Bangkok, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Chan Hoi Wan
Credit: Apple Daily 02.09.2015


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Totally in love with her lakis, I need one of this....pics from Sharon Au's IG  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Jun Hee's IG


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Kim Jun Hee's IG[emoji182][emoji182]


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Kim Jun Hee's IG[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Totally in love with Aimee Sun's croc Lindy[emoji7], pic from her IG [emoji182][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kpai

barbie444 said:


> Her Picotin looks beautiful. Does anyone know the size?



TGM, I have same one.  love the large size picotin.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tonkamama

patxotic


----------



## tonkamama

Peony Lim , she is half Chinese half English, I just love her effortless style!


----------



## tonkamama

Peony Lim's beautiful black phw B!  Love love!


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee and her Kelly Sellier, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee and her Kelly Sellier, Instagram 
View attachment 3118231


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee and her Birkins, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee and her Birkins, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee and her Kellys, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee and her Kelly, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Bangkok, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee and her Birkins, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee and her Birkins, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee and her Kellys, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee and her Kellys, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee and her Birkins, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee and her Birkins, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee and her Kellys, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee , Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## tonkamama

Peony Lim, another beautiful B!


----------



## OneMoreDay

tonkamama said:


> Peony Lim, another beautiful B!



I'm swooning. There should be an Ode to Peony thread.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## juliet827

tonkamama said:


> Peony Lim, another beautiful B!



She is just beyond fabulous.



OneMoreDay said:


> I'm swooning. There should be an Ode to Peony thread.



Great idea!!!


----------



## Luxchic77

Mind Napasasi, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Pechaya Wattanamontri, Instagram


----------



## eggpudding

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Moirai

Luxchic77 said:


> Kim Jun Hee and her Kellys, Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118274
> View attachment 3118275
> View attachment 3118276
> View attachment 3118277
> View attachment 3118278
> View attachment 3118279
> View attachment 3118280
> View attachment 3118281
> View attachment 3118282
> View attachment 3118283



Who is she? She has such a fabulous collection. Is that gold K a 35?


----------



## Moirai

tonkamama said:


> Peony Lim, another beautiful B!



She always look great! Girl crush!


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Chan with Brandebourgs scarf and Agathe hat 
Credit: Weibo 03.09.2015








Koni Lui with the bday gift from her husband 
Credit: her facebook 04.09.2015


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## _purseaddict_

HAHAHAHA [emoji23]


----------



## Luxchic77

Moirai said:


> Who is she? She has such a fabulous collection. Is that gold K a 35?




She's a Korean actress.


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## tonkamama

Peony Lim, IG


----------



## skylover83

She's not exactly an actress but former singer and currently a designer and a CEO of online shopping mall. 
I love her styles. 


Luxchic77 said:


> She's a Korean actress.


----------



## Luxchic77

skylover83 said:


> she's not exactly an actress but former singer and currently a designer and a ceo of online shopping mall.
> I love her styles.


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Gigi Fu
Credit: on.cc 08.09.2015






Hilary, Anna Ueyama's daughter 
Credit: her IG Aug & Sept 2015


----------



## luckylove

Not only are these pictures in Boston adorable, but they are making me homesick!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Blue Rain

This is my most favorite thread off all to check out the pretty ladies (and gentlemen) pose with their drool-worthy H. Thank you all who posted the pictures. It's very relaxing to see them.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3122731
> View attachment 3122732



Nice bag Jamie !!


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Ploynapat Leenutaphong, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Elva Hsiao, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua and son, according to her Instagram she had her son at age 21.


----------



## tammywks

Sabrina Ho
Credit: Apple Daily 10.09.2015




Sandra Ng
Credit: her Weibo 10.09.2015


----------



## Luxchic77

Mind Napasasi, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Fei Ping Chang's Instagram


----------



## troytos

.


----------



## tammywks

Sabrina Ho at Lane Crawford 165th anniversary celebration party on 9th Sept 2015


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Ivana Wong, Hong Kong singer
Credit: her Weibo 20.05.2015


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## bagidiotic

tammywks said:


> Ivana Wong, Hong Kong singer
> Credit: her Weibo 20.05.2015
> View attachment 3124787
> 
> View attachment 3124788



This bag looks so special 
Vintage  or so or new style?


----------



## agneau88

bagidiotic said:


> This bag looks so special
> Vintage  or so or new style?




It's a vintage.


----------



## tammywks

bagidiotic said:


> This bag looks so special
> Vintage  or so or new style?



Vintage

More info about this saddle bag:

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/millicats-vintage-h-collection-825451.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/hermes-throughout-the-ages-46119-7.html

http://www.invaluable.com/auction-l...turelle-leather-saddle-bag-56135-c-8c7af17a03


----------



## bagidiotic

tammywks said:


> Vintage
> 
> More info about this saddle bag:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/millicats-vintage-h-collection-825451.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-reference-library/hermes-throughout-the-ages-46119-7.html
> 
> http://www.invaluable.com/auction-l...turelle-leather-saddle-bag-56135-c-8c7af17a03











agneau88 said:


> It's a vintage.



Thanks ladies


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis & Arissa Cheo, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat,Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## perlerare

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3126784



I love them ! They are too cute.

And those bags :


----------



## tonkamama

perlerare said:


> I love them ! They are too cute.
> 
> And those bags :


Agree.  After reading recent posts...  I started having a total different vision about the family, their happiness, love for H and playful style started to grown on me that I should be cherish for whatever I have and don't be afraid to express my true inner self...   yes love love all H bags!


----------



## bluenavy

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3126784


What an amazing collection


----------



## luckylove

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3126784



So rare to see ABL's son without his glasses! He looks good! And the bags... fabulous!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3126784



Caption:  "Which one will I carry next?"


----------



## Vintage Leather

I really do love ABL! I check this thread just to see if there are any ABL sightings.  




rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3126784



Caption: Where did these come from?


----------



## OneMoreDay

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3126784



Challenge: Name them all! GO!


----------



## audreylita

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3126784



Caption:  Keeping Up With The Lee's


----------



## Luxchic77

Ploynapat Leenutaphong, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Lure Hsu, Instagram


----------



## _purseaddict_

Luxchic77 said:


> Lure Hsu, Instagram
> View attachment 3128588




Omg I love everything on her! Her top and skirt is [emoji173]&#65039;so cute!!!!!


----------



## louboutal

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3126784




This is incredible. [emoji33][emoji7]


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Kenix Kwok, Hong Kong actress 
Credit: her Weibo 14.09.2015





Credit: her Weibo 15.05.2015



Credit: her Weibo 06.12.2014


----------



## bluenavy

tammywks said:


> Kenix Kwok, Hong Kong actress
> Credit: her Weibo 14.09.2015
> View attachment 3128997
> 
> View attachment 3128998
> 
> 
> Credit: her Weibo 15.05.2015
> View attachment 3128999
> 
> 
> Credit: her Weibo 06.12.2014
> View attachment 3129000




Her C is amazing


----------



## tammywks

Yvonne Lui with Roulis 
Credit: Apple Daily 16.09.2015


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Pic from Jolin Tsai's Instagram


----------



## perlerare

I love the last picture of Jamie.
That smile suits her SOOOOOOO well.

And that Birkin down not hurt either


----------



## Luxchic77

Ploynapat Leenutaphong, Instagram


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Rule number one:  never stand next to ABL.  She will make you & everyone else around her disappear.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3131201
> View attachment 3131203



Those bling bling !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rule number one:  never stand next to ABL.  She will make you & everyone else around her disappear.


----------



## Rami00

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3126784


 
I wonder if even FSH has this much inventory on any given day. lol.


Awesome pic.


----------



## Rami00

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3126784


 


agneau88 said:


> It's a vintage.


 
Thank you for your response. It's such a unique piece.


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## beautyfullday

feel really enjoy to look those pics.


----------



## sunkiss4444

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


what a beauty


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram
> View attachment 3132903


Beautiful bag and its owner


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## LaenaLovely

I'm swooning!  What a dream bag!


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## bluenavy

Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram
> View attachment 3132903


Gorgeous B


----------



## breebree

Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram
> View attachment 3132903




Love her look & orange lipstick.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3134236


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Mind Napasasi, Instagram


----------



## casseyelsie

loukpeach said:


>




lol!


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Ethengdurst

Marian Rivera IG





Carmina Villaroel IG


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri kwan's IG pics


----------



## Ethengdurst

Manny Pacquiao's wife, Jinkee, IG


----------



## Luxchic77

Ploynapat Leenutaphong, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Ranee Campen, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Cecilia Cheung 
Credit: Apple Daily 22.09.2015


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun's IG


----------



## Princess D

tammywks said:


> Cecilia Cheung
> Credit: Apple Daily 22.09.2015
> View attachment 3135980
> 
> View attachment 3135981




I miss seeing her..... So pretty without having the same eyes number 2 and nose number 8.....


----------



## PennyD2911

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rule number one:  never stand next to ABL.  She will make you & everyone else around her disappear.




LOL [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
I think ABL's hair has gotten even larger!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rule number one:  never stand next to ABL.  She will make you & everyone else around her disappear.







chkpfbeliever said:


>







LOUKPEACH said:


>







PennyD2911 said:


> LOL [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> I think ABL's hair has gotten even larger!




ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!! [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

PennyD2911 said:


> LOL [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> I think ABL's hair has gotten even larger!





_purseaddict_ said:


> ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!! [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]



 I can't help but think how much hair gel/hair spray she must use!


----------



## ctian2015

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I can't help but think how much hair gel/hair spray she must use!


Is it Sac birkin 35 same as birkin 35?


----------



## Luxchic77

Elly Lam, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tonkamama

Luxchic77 said:


> Elly Lam, Instagram
> View attachment 3136623



I love the couch she is sitting in.


----------



## bluenavy

Luxchic77 said:


> Elly Lam, Instagram
> View attachment 3136623


 


Luv the pic, B matches the pillows


----------



## AhnDella

Hwang Shin Hye - Instagram


----------



## AhnDella

Hwang Shin Hye - Instagram


----------



## AhnDella

Hwang Shin Hye - Instagram


----------



## AhnDella

Hwang Shin Hye - Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Diana Ser's IG, she's still look FAB


----------



## Luxchic77

Ploynapat Leenutaphong, Instagram


----------



## am2022

I agree.. but then again.. that's probably how ABL and everyone wants it to be.. and everybody seems happy with it... 


Madam Bijoux said:


> Rule number one:  never stand next to ABL.  She will make you & everyone else around her disappear.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Wish I'm in Taipei to see Big Bang...sigh, Aimee Sun's IG...loving her croc Constance [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Rigel Davis, Instagram
> View attachment 3139104


So chic


----------



## Luxchic77

Mind Napasasi, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Christine Fan
Credit: Her Weibo 26.09.2015


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Ploynapat Leenutaphong, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## lovely2008

Lynda (vietnamese singer)


----------



## lovely2008

here's some more pics of  lynda (vietnamese singer)


----------



## Luxchic77

Ranee Campen, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Ploynapat Leenutaphong, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

One of my fav idol, Karen Ng's IG, love all her clothing and bags[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji182][emoji182]


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Karen Ng's IG[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## perlerare

There are many dubious bags pictured here. Please mods, have a look. 

Most pictures are fun to look at, most bags are lovely  & authentic, though.


----------



## periogirl28

perlerare said:


> There are many dubious bags pictured here. Please mods, have a look.
> 
> Most pictures are fun to look at, most bags are lovely  & authentic, though.



I agree.


----------



## tammywks

Sabrina Ho
Credit: Apple Daily 02.10.2015


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Celia_Hish said:


> One of my fav idol, Karen Ng's IG, love all her clothing and bags[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji182][emoji182]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144456
> View attachment 3144457
> View attachment 3144458
> View attachment 3144459
> View attachment 3144460
> View attachment 3144461
> View attachment 3144462
> View attachment 3144463
> View attachment 3144464
> View attachment 3144465


She has amazing H collection wow


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Elva Hsiao, Instagram


----------



## dangerouscurves

tammywks said:


> Sabrina Ho
> Credit: Apple Daily 02.10.2015
> View attachment 3145625
> 
> View attachment 3145626




I'd changed my last name! I kid.


----------



## perlerare

Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram
> View attachment 3143481



Love a ZARA jacket with a Chanel brooch.
It lifts the whole outfit.


----------



## polevshchikov

Re: Jamie Chua.



Anyone who has read _Crazy Rich Asians_ and _China Rich Girlfriend_ by Kevin Kwan? Jamie Lee is the real-life Kitty Pong or at least can portray the role very well in the movie adaptations


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam (right), Instagram


----------



## agneau88

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam (right), Instagram
> View attachment 3147041




Croc rouge kelly! Sexy.


----------



## perlerare

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam (right), Instagram
> View attachment 3147041



That Rouge Kelly


----------



## periogirl28

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam (right), Instagram
> View attachment 3147041



For once I prefer the lady in the middle's outfit, bag, shoes and RTW but worn so elegantly. You need a second look to know it's head to toe Hermes. 

Of course as Ms Lamsam is the owner of the Thai H stores, she would pick the most outstanding RTW pieces.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai's daughter, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pic from Sharon Au's IG[emoji3]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3147790
> View attachment 3147791
> View attachment 3147792


Her Constance is so beautiful but I Just can't stop looking at THE SPOT right below it...


----------



## Curliefury

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3147790
> View attachment 3147791
> View attachment 3147792



She is starting to look very plastic like "bom" from 2ne1


----------



## casseyelsie

LOUKPEACH said:


> Her Constance is so beautiful but I Just can't stop looking at THE SPOT right below it...




LOL! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim's IG, nice Kelly[emoji182][emoji182]


----------



## Julide

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam (right), Instagram
> View attachment 3147041



Love the lady in the middle!I want to know more about her beautiful brooch!!


----------



## eagle1002us

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3136663
> View attachment 3136664


 


Has Dsaks lost weight?  She looks much thinner than I remember from last looking at this thread.   Heaven knows she didn't need to lose weight.


----------



## eagle1002us

Julide said:


> Love the lady in the middle!I want to know more about her beautiful brooch!!


 


I noticed the brooch too!   The lady in the middle also has a beautiful smile.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elva Hsiao in Paris...love her Constance croc from her IG[emoji7][emoji7][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## tammywks

Ruby Lin
Credit: her Weibo 04.10.2015


----------



## Celia_Hish

Love her constance, Elva Hsiao (one of my fav taiwanese singer)


----------



## Celia_Hish

More Elva Hsiao's pic


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Celia_Hish said:


> More Elva Hsiao's pic


Love her sneaker!!!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Finally her blog is updated, super love her travel pics and her photography skills, Ms Stephanie Er's recent travels


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Elva Hsiao in Paris, she really use her Constance often [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Anita Yuen 
Credit: Apple Daily 06.10.2015


----------



## Luxchic77

Pic from Terri Kwan's Instagram


----------



## Julide

eagle1002us said:


> I noticed the brooch too!   The lady in the middle also has a beautiful smile.



I had to go back and look, you are so right! Beautiful beaming smile, I don't think I looked up past her jewelry! :shame:


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai's daughter, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Gigi Lai
Credit: Apple Daily 07.10.2015


----------



## ayc

Luxchic77 said:


> Pic from Terri Kwan's Instagram
> View attachment 3150216



wow..is that diamond medor watch?!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Apple Hong's Birkin from her IG [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## ayc

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram
> View attachment 3151295
> 
> View attachment 3151296


 

She is so classy and pretty !!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## kat99

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram
> View attachment 3151295
> 
> View attachment 3151296




Do you mind sharing her IG name? She's one of my favorites!


----------



## Luxchic77

kat99 said:


> Do you mind sharing her IG name? She's one of my favorites!




Her IG is 'panglamsam' . Amazing account!


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## [vogue]

Gigi Lai looks incredible in that pic!!!


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## minnie04

Curliefury said:


> She is starting to look very plastic like "bom" from 2ne1


I totally agree , looks so plastic like Park Bom


----------



## kat99

Luxchic77 said:


> Her IG is 'panglamsam' . Amazing account!




Thank you!


----------



## Luxchic77

Elly Lam (In the middle), Instagram


----------



## thyme

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram



love the k25 on her..she has stuffed it to the brim!


----------



## Iheartparis64

Does anyone know who this Singapore socialite is??
I think she's got great style, too!


----------



## TankerToad

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3152377



Know right where this is 
Atoll is so beautiful 
What a sweet little Kelly


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam's pics from IG


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Mosman

Luxchic77 said:


> Kim Jun Hee, Instagram
> View attachment 3153949



So ugly. !!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

miley gono , IG


----------



## doloresmia

Thanks to all the lovely posters even though sometimes I feel green envy seeing the gorgeous hair, impeccable style and h in abundance. I will live. [emoji41]


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Elly Lam, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, instagram


----------



## Mosman

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3154360
> View attachment 3154361



Oh my god, her face look so horrible !!!!


----------



## tulipfield

Mosman said:


> Oh my god, her face look so horrible !!!!




Is it new fillers that's causing that puffiness?


----------



## ghoztz

Luxchic77 said:


> Kim Jun Hee, Instagram
> View attachment 3153949


 


I really like her style but can't seem to locate her on Instagram.  What's her account name? I would LOVE to be one of her followers and drool over her style/bags...


----------



## poptarts

ghoztz said:


> I really like her style but can't seem to locate her on Instagram.  What's her account name? I would LOVE to be one of her followers and drool over her style/bags...



evajunie


----------



## ghoztz

poptarts said:


> evajunie


 


done!!    Thanks so much, Poptarts!!


----------



## Iheartparis64

Nobody knows who she is?? [emoji24]


----------



## mistikat

Iheartparis64 said:


> View attachment 3155426
> 
> Nobody knows who she is?? [emoji24]



Casling Tan. Link to the full article is here.


----------



## Iheartparis64

mistikat said:


> Casling Tan. Link to the full article is here.




Thanks so much!! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Emily Lam's IG pic


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Iheartparis64

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3156170
> View attachment 3156171




She doesn't look attractive or pretty anymore.. It's just so overdone! She officially looks plastic now..


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri , Instagram


----------



## afsweet

rx4dsoul said:


> miley gono , IG


 
can anyone ID the white top in the first photo?


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Love her Travel pics,  Ms Stephanie Er's kelly


----------



## Mosman

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3157080



These people look more than crazy !!!


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## casseyelsie

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3158173
> View attachment 3158174
> View attachment 3158175
> View attachment 3158176




Wow at the shoulder puff! [emoji15]


----------



## Luxchic77

Christina Lu, Instagram


----------



## loves

am I the only one who thinks jaime chua is looking better lately? the lady has been through lots of PS, got to give her some love for the pain she's gone through 

i still love au skulthai, she's rocking her own style


----------



## OneMoreDay

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3158177
> View attachment 3158178


Sorry, Himalaya B, but that Constance is calling my name!


----------



## Luxchic77

Aimee Sun (second from right), Instagram


----------



## ChanelCamellia

Thank you to all those kind Tpfers that took the time to post all those eye candy pictures!
Ms Nualphan Lamsam is very classy! I am in love with her style.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## slongson

Luxchic77 said:


> Christina Lu, Instagram
> View attachment 3158774



I love black and white photos. She looks so glamorous.


----------



## Mosman

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3159190



These people look mental !!! &#128122;&#128122;&#128122;&#128122;&#128122;&#128122;


----------



## Mosman

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3158172



Another crazy group!!!&#128121;&#128121;&#128121;&#128121;&#128121;&#128121;&#128121;&#128121;&#128121;


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri , Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia , Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Coco Lee attended Landmark Boutique Boulevard on 16th Oct 2015.  
Credit: Apple Daily


----------



## _purseaddict_

Mosman said:


> These people look mental !!! [emoji84][emoji84][emoji84][emoji84][emoji84][emoji84]




ROFLMAO [emoji13]


----------



## Luxchic77

Pechaya Wattanamontri , Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## kewave

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3159188


 
I really need that Rose Sakura Evelyne!!!


----------



## Luxchic77

Supornthip Choungrangsee, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Mind Napasasi, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam's IG, her mom's croc KC[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fann Wong's BJ Massai, love it...she is currently in HK


----------



## Luxchic77

Ploynapat Leenutaphong , Instagram


----------



## loves

^ the kid's outfit is


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng's IG [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai daughter, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chica727

OMG. I love her ensemble. Who is she?


----------



## chica727

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng's IG [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162869
> View attachment 3162870
> View attachment 3162871



OMG. I love her ensemble. Who is she?


----------



## Celia_Hish

chica727 said:


> OMG. I love her ensemble. Who is she?



Karen Ng, stylist, socialite and trendsetter in Singapore


----------



## Celia_Hish

June Tsai's Taiwanese Artiste, pic of her baby playing with her B


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri , Instagram


----------



## _purseaddict_

Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri , Instagram
> View attachment 3163875




[emoji173]&#65039;Love this size. It is so cute.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Some old pics of Taiwanese singer/actress Christine Fan with H

Credit: her Facebook 24 July 2015







Credit: her Facebook 22 May 2015


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## dangerouscurves

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng's IG [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162869
> View attachment 3162870
> View attachment 3162871




I love her outfit. What's her IG?


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

dangerouscurves said:


> I love her outfit. What's her IG?




Karenngkarenng


----------



## dangerouscurves

Celia_Hish said:


> Karenngkarenng




Thank you!!! [emoji9][emoji9][emoji9]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fann Wong's New pic


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## poptarts

Celia_Hish said:


> Fann Wong's New pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164809



So nice to see a Massai! She looks great.


----------



## Luxchic77

Fei Ping Chang, Instagram


----------



## honhon

I was flipping through a magazine at a doctor's office and came across this photo of an article of Jamie Chua's closet. I stared at it until I saw smoke coming out of the photo.


----------



## ShyShy

Luxchic77 said:


> Fei Ping Chang, Instagram
> View attachment 3166740



Can someone please tell me what rouge this is?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elva Hsiao's croc Constance..love it[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

ShyShy said:


> Can someone please tell me what rouge this is?




Rouge H (according to her IG)


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

honhon said:


> I was flipping through a magazine at a doctor's office and came across this photo of an article of Jamie Chua's closet. I stared at it until I saw smoke coming out of the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166883


lol:lolots:


----------



## ShyShy

Luxchic77 said:


> Rouge H (according to her IG)



Thanks luxchic77!!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## dangerouscurves

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3167184




I like that he also carries Ricky bag.


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3168150
> View attachment 3168151




Love this pose and everything about it.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Patricia Mok's new Hermes...love the color


----------



## Celia_Hish

Mae Tan's IG[emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Arissa Cheo[emoji7]


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Elly Lam, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Chrissie Chau, Instagram


----------



## Miffy8

honhon said:


> I was flipping through a magazine at a doctor's office and came across this photo of an article of Jamie Chua's closet. I stared at it until I saw smoke coming out of the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166883


Your comment made chuckle, ha..


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Jessica Jung, Instagram


----------



## OneMoreDay

honhon said:


> I was flipping through a magazine at a doctor's office and came across this photo of an article of Jamie Chua's closet. I stared at it until I saw smoke coming out of the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166883



MY EYES.  And this is only what's on display in this corner of her "closet", lol.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Angelababy 
Credit: Apple Daily 27.10.2015



Angela Leong
Credit: Apple Daily 27.10.2015



Not sure if the following photo of Janet Lee Chien-rong with Bolide 27 has been posted here before.
Credit: Next Magazine Taiwan 06.03.2015


----------



## aizawamegamill

Zhao Wei


----------



## Luxchic77

Supornthip Choungrangsee , Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## pinkmacaroon

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3156172



I think this lady looks much much better with her hair down &#128516;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3154360
> View attachment 3154361



She was much prettier before all this plastics


----------



## tammywks

Chan Hoi-wan
Credit: Apple Daily 29.10.2015


----------



## _purseaddict_

pinkmacaroon said:


> She was much prettier before all this plastics




I am curious to know how she looked like before all those plastics! Any photo to share? Lol.


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Lol...here's what i can find on the internet


----------



## _purseaddict_

pinkmacaroon said:


> Lol...here's what i can find on the internet




And you for those photos! Wow she does look very different [emoji15]


----------



## Celia_Hish

My goddess's croc B, amazing beautiful from Karen Ng's IG...love her Karl charm [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Bag Snob blogger Tina Craig, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Luxchic77 said:


> Lien Hsia, Instagram
> View attachment 3171791
> 
> View attachment 3171792



If only Bolide is not $8K, I would love to start a collection.  I think the 35cm Bolide is just as chic.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3171876
> View attachment 3171877



I love this whole outfit including the croc B but sometimes I wonder how one can wear knits in SNG, especially outdoors.


----------



## OneMoreDay

pinkmacaroon said:


> Lol...here's what i can find on the internet



I think her attempt at Cara Delevigne eyebrows did her no favours whatsoever. She looked wonderful pre-whatever she did. Amazing skin though.


----------



## pinkmacaroon

OneMoreDay said:


> I think her attempt at Cara Delevigne eyebrows did her no favours whatsoever. She looked wonderful pre-whatever she did. Amazing skin though.



Cara Delevigne eyebrows lol. About the skin, i think it's probably bc of too many botox..i read somewhere too many botox turns skin into looking plasticky.


----------



## Luxchic77

Ploynapat Leenutaphong, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

pinkmacaroon said:


> Cara Delevigne eyebrows lol. About the skin, i think it's probably bc of too many botox..i read somewhere too many botox turns skin into looking plasticky.



They don't call it plastic surgery for nothing!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

xiangxiang0731 said:


> They don't call it plastic surgery for nothing!



Hahahaha


----------



## pinkmacaroon

chkpfbeliever said:


> If only Bolide is not $8K, I would love to start a collection.  I think the 35cm Bolide is just as chic.



In Europe should be less...i got 1 in athens abt 3 yrs ago around eur 4000


----------



## Celia_Hish

Felicia Chin's SG actress [emoji4]


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## ShyShy

tammywks said:


> Chan Hoi-wan
> Credit: Apple Daily 29.10.2015
> View attachment 3171483



May I know what color is the blue croc kelly? It looks amazing!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Mae Tan - Singapore Blogger who hosted Miss Korea : I'm Mae "Reality Show" [emoji4]


----------



## tammywks

Gigi Lai 
Credit: Apple Daily 2.11.2015


----------



## Celia_Hish

More Mae Tan's pics


----------



## Celia_Hish

Celia_Hish said:


> More Mae Tan's pics



Hi MOD, can u remove the pics that have chanel bag as i've attached the wrong ones (there are two pics posted by mistake)...sorry


----------



## periogirl28

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3174838




Decided not to take a pic of him but I just saw Mr Peepy at Harrods Shoe Heaven today with his posse. He was wearing Chanel pouches and not carrying Hermes. He seems like a rather shy person in real life and without any airs.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3176143
> View attachment 3176144
> View attachment 3176145




The last pic must be color adjusted cause both her top and her lizard B change color from green to blue. 

BTW, I'm positive that Jamie has something in her cheeks and it isn't a cheese cake!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Blue Rain said:


> The last pic must be color adjusted cause both her top and her lizard B change color from green to blue.
> 
> *BTW, I'm positive that Jamie has something in her cheeks and it isn't a cheese cake!*



 What I don't get are the eye brows...


----------



## dangerouscurves

xiangxiang0731 said:


> What I don't get are the eye brows...




They say it's Asian eyebrows. They think that straight eyebrows give a youthful look and the ones with the arches don't. Lol.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Apple Hong's IG...so in love with her croc B, looks so gorgy[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christopher helps Fann to carry her Massai bag, photo credit by Patricia Mok's IG[emoji4][emoji6]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pat Mok's IG[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Luxchic77

Christine Fan carrying vintage Hermes Annie, Instagram


----------



## bagidiotic

Luxchic77 said:


> Christine Fan carrying vintage Hermes Annie, Instagram
> View attachment 3176666



Nice look like a simplified  version  of  constance


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim's IG pics[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Rosamund Kwan 
Credit: Udn.com 03.11.2015 / Apple Daily 04.11.2015


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun's IG pic [emoji4]


----------



## rosewang924

Bag Snob blogger Tina Craig, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai and daughter, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai and daughter, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3177736
> View attachment 3177738


Love Au!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

tammywks said:


> Rosamund Kwan
> Credit: Udn.com 03.11.2015 / Apple Daily 04.11.2015
> View attachment 3177525
> 
> View attachment 3177526
> 
> View attachment 3177527
> 
> View attachment 3177528
> 
> View attachment 3177529
> 
> View attachment 3177530
> 
> View attachment 3177531



She's always very beautiful &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

blue rain said:


> the last pic must be color adjusted cause both her top and her lizard b change color from green to blue.
> 
> Btw, i'm positive that jamie has something in her cheeks and it isn't a cheese cake!



lol!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Was googling for pics of Song Hye Kyo bc i just finished watching That Winter the Wind Blows and found this one...i think she looks cool with the croc B and all &#128518;


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## OneMoreDay

dangerouscurves said:


> They say it's Asian eyebrows. They think that straight eyebrows give a youthful look and the ones with the arches don't. Lol.



But her eyebrows weren't like that before. They looked so much better with the arch.


----------



## OneMoreDay

tammywks said:


> Rosamund Kwan
> Credit: Udn.com 03.11.2015 / Apple Daily 04.11.2015
> View attachment 3177525
> 
> View attachment 3177526
> 
> View attachment 3177527
> 
> View attachment 3177528
> 
> View attachment 3177529
> 
> View attachment 3177530
> 
> View attachment 3177531



I love this look. And those shoes! Any ID on them?


----------



## dangerouscurves

OneMoreDay said:


> But her eyebrows weren't like that before. They looked so much better with the arch.




I meant style-wise. Asian eyebrow trend. Lol.


----------



## pinkmacaroon

OneMoreDay said:


> But her eyebrows weren't like that before. They looked so much better with the arch.



Exactly! : )


----------



## chicinthecity777

OneMoreDay said:


> But her eyebrows weren't like that before. They looked so much better with the arch.



Her current eye brows look totally false and painted on.


----------



## buonobi

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Her current eye brows look totally false and painted on.




I am Asian and born with straight rich eyebrow. (never need to do eyebrow makeup)

But I also don't understand the asian girls painted like Jamie Chua.. just so false. Really big trend here!! gosh..Eyebrow powders are way different from natural...

Some of them are born with eyebrows with arches and they cut the arches and make the eyebrow looks straight.... lol
they actually think that straight eyebrows make you look tender and sweet girl..


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Elly Lam, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3179646
> View attachment 3179647



Her face started to remind me of this:

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/real-life/436252/Living-doll-plastic-surgery-China


----------



## dangerouscurves

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Her face started to remind me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/real-life/436252/Living-doll-plastic-surgery-China




That was a lot of money wasted.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luxchic77 said:


> Elly Lam, Instagram
> View attachment 3179513



That Kelly! I DIE.


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Arissa Cheo's bro IG, nice clutch [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Heart Escudero - Actress Socialite and Artist (source Ig)
 Ps sorry if double post already but I just saw this randomly on Ig and wow !


----------



## rx4dsoul

Some more


----------



## Miss Al

^ wow. Stunning art work.


----------



## eagle1002us

Blue Rain said:


> The last pic must be color adjusted cause both her top and her lizard B change color from green to blue.
> 
> BTW, I'm positive that Jamie has something in her cheeks and it isn't a cheese cake!


 
She is also more shapely "upstairs" according to side view.  


Is that silver bracelet H?  Doesn't look like it but I ask just in case.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Celia_Hish said:


> Arissa Cheo's bro IG, nice clutch [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180085




The guy on the very left [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Anita Yuen
Credit: Weibo 07.11.2015


----------



## Celia_Hish

dangerouscurves said:


> The guy on the very left [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]



Yup her younger bro...she has two brothers


----------



## tammywks

Namie Amuro
Credit: Apple Daily 08.11.2015


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Perfect Day

Jamie Chua, IG. Poor thing looks freezing. She is in Shanghai.


----------



## aizawamegamill

Chinese actress


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Blue Rain

Perfect Day said:


> Jamie Chua, IG. Poor thing looks freezing. She is in Shanghai.


 
Too many patterns in every direction. Don't even go well with the B. I'm confused.


----------



## sandbag

Perfect Day said:


> Jamie Chua, IG. Poor thing looks freezing. She is in Shanghai.


Does anyone remember Beetlejuice? 
That's what I immediately thought of. The pants!


----------



## Minty Tea

rx4dsoul said:


> Some more


 
These are so beautiful.  Maybe Hermes will get some ideas and translate some of their scarf designs onto the GP or toile bags.


----------



## tonkamama

Blue Rain said:


> Too many patterns in every direction. Don't even go well with the B. I'm confused.





sandbag said:


> Does anyone remember Beetlejuice?
> That's what I immediately thought of. The pants!



JC is wearing balmain collaboration with h&m.


----------



## Souris

Perfect Day said:


> Jamie Chua, IG. Poor thing looks freezing. She is in Shanghai.




Big yawn [emoji42]


----------



## OneMoreDay

tammywks said:


> Anita Yuen
> Credit: Weibo 07.11.2015
> View attachment 3180640



Can anyone ID Carina's necklace?


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Blue Rain said:


> Too many patterns in every direction. Don't even go well with the B. I'm confused.



My thoughts exactly..too many things going on..&#128516;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

tammywks said:


> Anita Yuen
> Credit: Weibo 07.11.2015
> View attachment 3180640
> 
> View attachment 3180641
> 
> View attachment 3180644
> 
> View attachment 3180645



Hongkong artists always look youthful and beautiful (Carina Lau, Tony Leung, Rosamund Kwan, etc.) I wonder what's the secret...How come deep pockets like Jamie Chua turn into plastic looking instead on their efforts to look young


----------



## pinkmacaroon

sandbag said:


> Does anyone remember Beetlejuice?
> That's what I immediately thought of. The pants!



I havent seen Beetlejuice but it reminds me of Austin Powers movie : )


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## jmen

pinkmacaroon said:


> Hongkong artists always look youthful and beautiful (Carina Lau, Tony Leung, Rosamund Kwan, etc.) I wonder what's the secret...How come deep pockets like Jamie Chua turn into plastic looking instead on their efforts to look young



Perhaps part of it is their beauty products and routine which differs from Western products and rituals; I.e. facial cleansing is a dual product process and they are not sun worshipers like Westerners. Back to Hermes.


----------



## pinkmacaroon

jmen said:


> Perhaps part of it is their beauty products and routine which differs from Western products and rituals; I.e. facial cleansing is a dual product process and they are not sun worshipers like Westerners. Back to
> 
> Thanks : )


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## mcpro

I saw this guy and the mom in FSH today!


----------



## crazyforbag

mcpro said:


> I saw this guy and the mom in FSH today!




I wonder if they need to line up too?


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mcpro said:


> I saw this guy and the mom in FSH today!



They are not hard to spot !! It is a cute mom/son pair.  Wish that my mom can support me of this H love.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun's IG pic[emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng's IG pics [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

EmiLY & Elly Lam's IG pics [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Rain Li
Credit: her Weibo 11.11.2015


----------



## tammywks

Chan Hoi-wan 
Credit: Apple Daily 12.11.2015


----------



## tammywks

Nong Nee
Credit: her ig 12.11.2015





Terri Kwan
Credit: her ig 12.11.2015


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Souris

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3186519
> View attachment 3186520




[emoji42][emoji99]


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri , Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram 



Terri Kwan, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Bag Snob blogger Tina Craig, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Marie Zhuge
Credit: Apple Daily 15.11.2015


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3188360


Love this bag


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's IG[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tammywks

Anita Yuen
Credit: Apple Daily 16.11.2015


----------



## lovely2008

tammywks said:


> Anita Yuen
> Credit: Apple Daily 16.11.2015
> View attachment 3189356
> 
> View attachment 3189357



wow gorgeous!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Anita Yuen
> Credit: Apple Daily 16.11.2015
> View attachment 3189356
> 
> View attachment 3189357



I thought that it would look better if it is shiny croc.

Thanks Tammy.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3190539


Oh dear!!!


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

LOUKPEACH said:


> Oh dear!!!



I know!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## CookyMonster

tammywks said:


> Anita Yuen
> Credit: Apple Daily 16.11.2015
> View attachment 3189356
> 
> View attachment 3189357



Anita's glam factor is back! And glad she looks less matronly these days...


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram
> View attachment 3192400
> 
> View attachment 3192401
> 
> View attachment 3192402


She's so chic!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng's IG...love the B[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3193497


She should take more pics without glasses!!! She does look good indeed wow


----------



## Luxchic77

Supornthip Choungrangsee , Instagram


----------



## HPassion

Her dress looks like an asian porcelain vase..so elegant. Beautiful bag of course &#128523;


----------



## periogirl28

.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Luxchic77 said:


> Supornthip Choungrangsee , Instagram
> View attachment 3194031
> 
> View attachment 3194032



Love the first photo. So  beautiful!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun's weibo &#9786;


----------



## lulilu

tammywks said:


> Chan Hoi-wan
> Credit: Apple Daily 12.11.2015
> View attachment 3185119
> 
> View attachment 3185120



We see so few pictures of her recently.  I always enjoyed them, especially with her daughter.  I read recently that someone called Joseph Lau bought the world's second biggest diamond for his 7 year old daughter.  Do you think it's her daughter?


----------



## periogirl28

lulilu said:


> We see so few pictures of her recently.  I always enjoyed them, especially with her daughter.  I read recently that someone called Joseph Lau bought the world's second biggest diamond for his 7 year old daughter.  Do you think it's her daughter?



Yes. She is one of 2 of Joseph Lau's girlfriends with whom he has a few children and boatloads of Hermes.


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## carabelli888

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3195294


Who exactly are these people? They are fabulous!


----------



## flowerboy

Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram
> View attachment 3192400
> 
> View attachment 3192401
> 
> View attachment 3192402


Anyone id the coat


----------



## doves75

carabelli888 said:


> Who exactly are these people? They are fabulous!




They're are just super rich family from Thailand, that's what I heard carabelli888 
Look at those diamonds and huge emeralds


----------



## perlerare

carabelli888 said:


> Who exactly are these people? They are fabulous!



Its ABL* and her lovely son. If you search this forum, you will find plenty of pictures of her + fabulous hair do + fabulous Hermes bags. 
Her son is the loveliest person ever: a loving heart.

*Astro Boy Lady... as lovingly named in this forum after her Astro Boy charm that she would hang on her H bags LONG before anyone would use Rodeos and other charms....


----------



## HoneyLocks

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3195294





perlerare said:


> Its ABL* and her lovely son. If you search this forum, you will find plenty of pictures of her + fabulous hair do + fabulous Hermes bags.
> Her son is the loveliest person ever: a loving heart.
> 
> *Astro Boy Lady... as lovingly named in this forum after her Astro Boy charm that she would hang on her H bags LONG before anyone would use Rodeos and other charms....



Does anybody know if the walking stick is a fashion accessiore of if he needs it?

I like this thread, especially ABL and Peepy, they are styled so differently from everything I get to see in real life. 
I wonder if the people featured here look "exotic" to the "normal everyday" Asians, if you understand what I mean?


----------



## dangerouscurves

HoneyLocks said:


> Does anybody know if the walking stick is a fashion accessiore of if he needs it?
> 
> I like this thread, especially ABL and Peepy, they are styled so differently from everything I get to see in real life.
> I wonder if the people featured here look "exotic" to the "normal everyday" Asians, if you understand what I mean?




I can't answer that question but I wish I have had lived in the 40-ies or 50-ies when gentlemen carried walking sticks and wore fedora hats!


----------



## doves75

perlerare said:


> Its ABL* and her lovely son. If you search this forum, you will find plenty of pictures of her + fabulous hair do + fabulous Hermes bags.
> Her son is the loveliest person ever: a loving heart.
> 
> *Astro Boy Lady... as lovingly named in this forum after her Astro Boy charm that she would hang on her H bags LONG before anyone would use Rodeos and other charms....




Thank you perlerare, I think both are fabulous with their style. And yes I saw her pics somewhere in this thread with lots of H goodies...TDF


----------



## mthona

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3195294




Sorry but these folks are creeping me out.


----------



## givenchygirl14

lulilu said:


> We see so few pictures of her recently.  I always enjoyed them, especially with her daughter.  I read recently that someone called Joseph Lau bought the world's second biggest diamond for his 7 year old daughter.  Do you think it's her daughter?


Yeap it is! :>
Saw her w an hermes kelly doll too iirc 

Is it me or is Joseph Lau spending a lot more on this daughter (Josephine)? I know his other daughters get to spend a lot too, but i dont rmb their purchases being *so* extravagant..


----------



## givenchygirl14

Emily Lam
from her ig


----------



## Blue Rain

doves75 said:


> They're are just super rich family from Thailand, that's what I heard carabelli888
> Look at those diamonds and huge emeralds
> View attachment 3195422




I was thinking that the "home alone" pose was just being funny, but perhaps it's just their way to show off all their hand accessories. Not all wealthy people do that.


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram 



Terri Kwan , Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Stephanie Er's IG


----------



## Luxchic77

Mind Napasasi , Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Bag Snob blogger Tina Craig,  Instagram


----------



## ebonyone

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwuz9yRZTAg

Video Jami Chua H collection just wow


----------



## dangerouscurves

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3197235




Except the hair, I like how the two dress up. I wonder how long it takes the lady to do her hair like that.


----------



## doves75

ebonyone said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwuz9yRZTAg
> 
> Video Jami Chua H collection just wow




Lots of eye candy [emoji7][emoji7].  Love that SO year of India. I wish I can understand mandarin [emoji16][emoji16]
Thanks for sharing this video ebonyone


----------



## Luxchic77

Ploynapat Leenutaphong, Instagram


----------



## peggioka

Thank you so much for sharing the video with us!  I enjoyed the video and other episodes in the series.  

For those that do not understand Mandarin Chinese, I want to translate the following dialogues between the hostess and Jamie Chua during the video:

Hostess:  How often do you buy Hermes bags?
Jamie:  Now, 3 or 4 bags per year.
Hostess:  What about previously?
Jamie:  (laugh)  Previously, I want one each week!




ebonyone said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwuz9yRZTAg
> 
> Video Jami Chua H collection just wow


----------



## tonkamama

dangerouscurves said:


> Except the hair, I like how the two dress up. I wonder how long it takes the lady to do her hair like that.



Not saying this is the case, but some uses wig or custom made fake hair piece.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tonkamama said:


> Not saying this is the case, but some uses wig or custom made fake hair piece.




[emoji23]


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## ebonyone

peggioka said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the video with us!  I enjoyed the video and other episodes in the series.
> 
> For those that do not understand Mandarin Chinese, I want to translate the following dialogues between the hostess and Jamie Chua during the video:
> 
> Hostess:  How often do you buy Hermes bags?
> Jamie:  Now, 3 or 4 bags per year.
> Hostess:  What about previously?
> Jamie:  (laugh)  Previously, I want one each week!



Thank you it's nice to know a little of what they are saying.


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Eleanor Lam (center) , Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Michele Reis
Credit: Apple Daily 27.11.2015


----------



## carabelli888

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram


Wow this mother son duo is fun to watch. They definitely have a style of their own. Mom is absolutely killing it every time. They must take a long time getting ready and for that alone I admire!  Super cool


----------



## Luxchic77

Thai actress, Ranee Campen, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Joey Yung
Credit: Apple Daily 28.11.2015


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

doves75 said:


> Lots of eye candy [emoji7][emoji7].  Love that SO year of India. I wish I can understand mandarin [emoji16][emoji16]
> Thanks for sharing this video ebonyone



Basically all they are saying is like 'oh my god', 'wow', 'look at X bag, etc.' basically the Chinese version of anyone on here who gets a chance to view her collection... in person!


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## peggeyl




----------



## peggeyl




----------



## peggeyl




----------



## peggeyl




----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## peggeyl




----------



## peggeyl




----------



## mistikat

peggeyl said:


> View attachment 3200597
> View attachment 3200598



Thanks for contributing; can you please cite who the people in the photos are and where the photos came from?


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## peggeyl

peggeyl said:


> View attachment 3200597
> View attachment 3200598




Ruby Lin Facebook


----------



## peggeyl

peggeyl said:


> View attachment 3200273




Fish Leong Facebook


----------



## peggeyl

peggeyl said:


> View attachment 3200274
> View attachment 3200276
> View attachment 3200277




Fish Leong Facebook


----------



## tammywks

Melissa Ng Mei-heng
Credit: Apple Daily 30.11.2015


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Cecilia Cheung
Credit: Apple Daily 30.11.2015


----------



## OneMoreDay

ebonyone said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwuz9yRZTAg
> 
> Video Jami Chua H collection just wow



Nice to play Guess the Bag Size/Leather/Colour/Hardware lol. I love how she says she wastes money on the Fendi Monster charms, lol. That Year of India SO B is TDF! Thanks for sharing. 

For anyone else interested, here's the full episode (includes non-H collections of other celebrities so I already included the time stamp in the links):

Tour of her house - https://youtu.be/iq19FgPX9aI?t=18m46s
Rest of her wardrobe - https://youtu.be/iq19FgPX9aI?t=24m55s


----------



## texasgirliegirl

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3195294


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Emily Lam, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## eagle1002us

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3206128


 


Love this yellow on her!   It's her usual reserved style but the color is wonderful on her.


----------



## audreylita

Luxchic77 said:


> Emily Lam, instagram
> View attachment 3206159



Yes I would like that bag under my Christmas tree.

:santawave:


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Apple Hong's IG


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Celia_Hish said:


> Apple Hong's IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206987



what a lovely Kelly B in green ! and her house is lovely too.


----------



## Luxchic77

Wu Sou Ling (Gary Chaw's wife), instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram
> View attachment 3206761
> 
> View attachment 3206762
> 
> View attachment 3206763


Such a big toast!


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## crazyforbag

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3207995


 


she is much cuter with her hair down. She actually looks younger too!! Love her 25B.


----------



## Giuliana

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3207995


 
Nice to see the different hair style. The other one is fun, but this one is very pretty on her and she looks younger!


----------



## rodnarine

Wow, gorge bag, however if I were to choose this size, I'd rather go for Kelly 28 or smaller. 

Anyway, still a beautiful bag and the owner ! Looking classy and chic.


----------



## Luxchic77

Mind Napasasi, Instagram


----------



## am2022

very pretty girl!!! 


Luxchic77 said:


> Mind Napasasi, Instagram
> View attachment 3208848
> 
> View attachment 3208850
> 
> View attachment 3208851


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat, Instagram


----------



## eagle1002us

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3207995


 
Has our dear ABL lost weight?  She looks marvelous.   She's lost a little poufy-ness in her hair which now looks contemporary and very beautiful on her.


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

crazyforbag said:


> she is much cuter with her hair down. She actually looks younger too!! Love her 25B.


Couldn't agree more. Love her like this!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Luxchic77 said:


> Treechada Petcharat, Instagram
> View attachment 3209217
> 
> View attachment 3209221
> 
> View attachment 3209222


She is just too cute!!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis's IG...new H bags[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Blue Rain

Celia_Hish said:


> Rigel Davis's IG...new H bags[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210436




Wow... Is the K to the left Paris gray or just Etain?


----------



## juliet827

Blue Rain said:


> Wow... Is the K to the left Paris gray or just Etain?



I think it may be Blue Glacier...not sure but BG is lighter in Epsom so it could be. Stunning bag, love the sellier lines.


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, instagram


----------



## periogirl28

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, instagram
> View attachment 3210605
> 
> View attachment 3210606
> 
> View attachment 3210607



I want to be this lady when I grow up...


----------



## thyme

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, instagram



such an elegant lady



periogirl28 said:


> I want to be this lady when I grow up...



me too..


----------



## juliet827

chincac said:


> such an elegant lady
> 
> 
> 
> me too..



Me three. I would never think to pair those colors- the purple with the green, the two blues...but it looks amazing. Makes me want to spice up my color choices.


----------



## Luxchic77

Fei Ping Chang, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Visnie Thepcharoen, instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

This B is DROP DEAD gorgeous...pic courtesy by Karen Ng's IG[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's IG, her frnd's K[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tammywks

Chan Hoi Wan
Credit: Apple Daily 14.12.2015


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, instagram
> View attachment 3210605
> 
> View attachment 3210606
> 
> View attachment 3210607



Thanks for posting these gorgeous photos.  Ms. Lamsam is beautiful and have such good taste. She is my favorite on this thread.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3211026
> View attachment 3211027



My favorite pic of ABL !!


----------



## CookyMonster

tammywks said:


> Chan Hoi Wan
> Credit: Apple Daily 14.12.2015
> View attachment 3213998



Rare pic of her smiling & being happy


----------



## temps

CookyMonster said:


> Rare pic of her smiling & being happy




So true!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Celia_Hish said:


> This B is DROP DEAD gorgeous...pic courtesy by Karen Ng's IG[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213825



Wow! That's all I can think to say. Wow


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks for posting these gorgeous photos.  Ms. Lamsam is beautiful and have such good taste. She is my favorite on this thread.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Rich Kids of Beverly Hills Dorothy Wang, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elegant Karen Ng's IG pics, happy belated birthday [emoji512][emoji4]


----------



## Perfect Day

Something I have just posted in the 'fur and hermes' thread.  Exquisite sable and lynx paired with H.

@mikkychama IG


----------



## tonkamama

Peony Lim - love her effortless chic style


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, instagram 



Wu Sou Ling, instagram 



Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Terri Kwan, Instagram 



Rigel Davis, Instagram 



Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun's IG[emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Did anyone see Jamie's IG?! That poor Himalaya Kelly!


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## jmen

OneMoreDay said:


> Did anyone see Jamie's IG?! That poor Himalaya Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3217953


 
 Who among us would do that with a leather bag let alone this gorgeous exotic?


One may have $$$$ out the wazoo and have not a gram of respect or appreciation for artistry.  Tis all about the show and go.


----------



## OneMoreDay

jmen said:


> Who among us would do that with a leather bag let alone this gorgeous exotic?
> 
> 
> One may have $$$$ out the wazoo and have not a gram of respect or appreciation for artistry.  Tis all about the show and go.




Normally with bags, I tend to be careful even though I know they're meant to be used and age will show eventually. But goodness, a Himalayan in the snow!


----------



## Luxchic77

Pechaya Wattamontri, Instagram


----------



## dangerouscurves

Luxchic77 said:


> Pechaya Wattamontri, Instagram
> View attachment 3218538
> 
> View attachment 3218539




Looks like her bag is empty. Lol!


----------



## Perfect Day

OneMoreDay said:


> Did anyone see Jamie's IG?! That poor Himalaya Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3217953



Not likey &#128545; Disrespectful.


----------



## Luxchic77

Niki Chow, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## dangerouscurves

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3218787
> View attachment 3218788




From what I see, she doesn't know how to do winter looks.


----------



## eagle1002us

tammywks said:


> Chan Hoi Wan
> Credit: Apple Daily 14.12.2015
> View attachment 3213998


 


What designer made that beautiful dress?


----------



## tammywks

eagle1002us said:


> What designer made that beautiful dress?




That floral dress is from Erdem Resort 2016


----------



## eagle1002us

OneMoreDay said:


> Did anyone see Jamie's IG?! That poor Himalaya Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3217953


 


Having seen Jamie's glass cases full of H bags, I imagine she got one Himalaya to play with in the snow and another is sitting in the case back at home.


I have to admit that piling snow on a "Himalaya" bag has a certain poetry to it, like they go together.


----------



## crazyforbag

eagle1002us said:


> Having seen Jamie's glass cases full of H bags, I imagine she got one Himalaya to play with in the snow and another is sitting in the case back at home.
> 
> 
> I have to admit that piling snow on a "Himalaya" bag has a certain poetry to it, like they go together.




I actually enjoy her pictures.  She is one brave woman!! I believe she loves her H bags as much as we all do here!! I am jealous that She can enjoy and play with them the way I could only dreams.


----------



## jmen

A boy's father buys his son a Corvette.  Boy drives Vette across a field on the outskirts of Baltimore.  He bottoms out the car as in causing severe damage to the undercarriage.  Boys says daddy will buy me a new one.  Silence ensued in disbelief.  Another truism:  My neighbor's dad bought his son a Vette as a graduation gift -- a beautiful black convertible with red interior.   The father had a fatal heart attack.  The son cherishd the car, washed it weekly.  He taught me the proper way to wash and wax a car.  Yes, he cherished the car as he cherished memories of his father.   


I hardly consider Jamie brave.  Brave would be fire fighters who rush into a blaze to save someone.  Perhaps Jamie merely strives to be noticed like the Kardashians.   If so, mission accomplished.  Send me that Himalayan and I promise to be a better caretaker than you.


----------



## Perfect Day

jmen said:


> A boy's father buys his son a Corvette.  Boy drives Vette across a field on the outskirts of Baltimore.  He bottoms out the car as in causing severe damage to the undercarriage.  Boys says daddy will buy me a new one.  Silence ensued in disbelief.  Another truism:  My neighbor's dad bought his son a Vette as a graduation gift -- a beautiful black convertible with red interior.   The father had a fatal heart attack.  The son cherishd the car, washed it weekly.  He taught me the proper way to wash and wax a car.  Yes, he cherished the car as he cherished memories of his father.
> 
> 
> I hardly consider Jamie brave.  Brave would be fire fighters who rush into a blaze to save someone.  Perhaps Jamie merely strives to be noticed like the Kardashians.   If so, mission accomplished.  Send me that Himalayan and I promise to be a better caretaker than you.



What fabulous words.


----------



## skylover83

You are absolutely right! 


jmen said:


> A boy's father buys his son a Corvette.  Boy drives Vette across a field on the outskirts of Baltimore.  He bottoms out the car as in causing severe damage to the undercarriage.  Boys says daddy will buy me a new one.  Silence ensued in disbelief.  Another truism:  My neighbor's dad bought his son a Vette as a graduation gift -- a beautiful black convertible with red interior.   The father had a fatal heart attack.  The son cherishd the car, washed it weekly.  He taught me the proper way to wash and wax a car.  Yes, he cherished the car as he cherished memories of his father.
> 
> 
> I hardly consider Jamie brave.  Brave would be fire fighters who rush into a blaze to save someone.  Perhaps Jamie merely strives to be noticed like the Kardashians.   If so, mission accomplished.  Send me that Himalayan and I promise to be a better caretaker than you.


----------



## MrsWYK

jmen said:


> A boy's father buys his son a Corvette.  Boy drives Vette across a field on the outskirts of Baltimore.  He bottoms out the car as in causing severe damage to the undercarriage.  Boys says daddy will buy me a new one.  Silence ensued in disbelief.  Another truism:  My neighbor's dad bought his son a Vette as a graduation gift -- a beautiful black convertible with red interior.   The father had a fatal heart attack.  The son cherishd the car, washed it weekly.  He taught me the proper way to wash and wax a car.  Yes, he cherished the car as he cherished memories of his father.
> 
> 
> I hardly consider Jamie brave.  Brave would be fire fighters who rush into a blaze to save someone.  Perhaps Jamie merely strives to be noticed like the Kardashians.   If so, mission accomplished.  Send me that Himalayan and I promise to be a better caretaker than you.



Well said!


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## chicinthecity777

The "luxury bags in snow" looks were done to death LAST winter on social media. Next please!


----------



## dangerouscurves

crazyforbag said:


> I actually enjoy her pictures.  She is one brave woman!! I believe she loves her H bags as much as we all do here!! I am jealous that She can enjoy and play with them the way I could only dreams.




But then again the snow is clean and it's not dripping wet. Beside, the crocodile must have lived most of it's life in the water, some snow wouldn't do damage.


----------



## dangerouscurves

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3220709




Hold up! Is the lady in the middle the one who usually has a beehive and face full of make-up?


----------



## dangerouscurves

jmen said:


> A boy's father buys his son a Corvette.  Boy drives Vette across a field on the outskirts of Baltimore.  He bottoms out the car as in causing severe damage to the undercarriage.  Boys says daddy will buy me a new one.  Silence ensued in disbelief.  Another truism:  My neighbor's dad bought his son a Vette as a graduation gift -- a beautiful black convertible with red interior.   The father had a fatal heart attack.  The son cherishd the car, washed it weekly.  He taught me the proper way to wash and wax a car.  Yes, he cherished the car as he cherished memories of his father.
> 
> 
> I hardly consider Jamie brave.  Brave would be fire fighters who rush into a blaze to save someone.  Perhaps Jamie merely strives to be noticed like the Kardashians.   If so, mission accomplished.  Send me that Himalayan and I promise to be a better caretaker than you.




Come on I'm sure that's not the kind of 'brave' Crazyforbags meant. We all need to lighten up.


----------



## eagle1002us

jmen said:


> A boy's father buys his son a Corvette.  Boy drives Vette across a field on the outskirts of Baltimore.  He bottoms out the car as in causing severe damage to the undercarriage.  Boys says daddy will buy me a new one.  Silence ensued in disbelief.  Another truism:  My neighbor's dad bought his son a Vette as a graduation gift -- a beautiful black convertible with red interior.   The father had a fatal heart attack.  The son cherishd the car, washed it weekly.  He taught me the proper way to wash and wax a car.  Yes, he cherished the car as he cherished memories of his father.
> 
> 
> I hardly consider Jamie brave.  Brave would be fire fighters who rush into a blaze to save someone.  Perhaps Jamie merely strives to be noticed like the Kardashians.   If so, mission accomplished.  Send me that Himalayan and I promise to be a better caretaker than you.


 
YUP.  I would not want to be Jamie.   Her whole life seems to be shopping, dressing up, shopping, dressing up, I would be bored out of my mind in short order as much as I enjoy seeing new merchandise and fashion mags.   On the other hand, I do enjoy looking at what she's wearing.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3220710
> View attachment 3220712
> View attachment 3220713


Love this. She looks EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## lil_fashionista

dangerouscurves said:


> Hold up! Is the lady in the middle the one who usually has a beehive and face full of make-up?



Yes, that's ABL without her famous hairstyle. I think ske looks great both ways.


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## dangerouscurves

Luxchic77 said:


> Kim Jun Hee, Instagram
> View attachment 3221566
> 
> View attachment 3221567




Lol! She stretched her picture vertically.


----------



## dangerouscurves

lil_fashionista said:


> Yes, that's ABL without her famous hairstyle. I think ske looks great both ways.




She looks like human! I prefer her when she dresses up with the beehive.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram 





Pechaya Wattanamontri, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Love her croc Birkin...pic courtesy by Karen Ng[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri kwan, lovely Birkin [emoji7]


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## purplepoodles

lil_fashionista said:


> Yes, that's ABL without her famous hairstyle. I think ske looks great both ways.




+1 ABL looks really great and much healthier.


----------



## newbiebag

OneMoreDay said:


> Did anyone see Jamie's IG?! That poor Himalaya Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3217953



Oh my goodness, I guess she has money to burn or...soak in water?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Celia_Hish said:


> Love her croc Birkin...pic courtesy by Karen Ng[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222669
> View attachment 3222670




This lady's style is impeccable.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## katyxb

Jessica Jung, Former Girl's Generation (SNSD) Member


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's IG&#128522;


----------



## Luxchic77

Eleanor Lam, Instagram


----------



## Israeli_Flava

katyxb said:


> Jessica Jung, Former Girl's Generation (SNSD) Member



OMG she's so cute with her baby K25


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tonkamama said:


> Peony Lim - love her effortless chic style



Can she ever look bad? NO WAY!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3220709



Oh my. I'm so very perplexed by this... I guess it's better if I don't understand 
moving on....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3202621



Clearly I lead a very boring life. This thread is truly an eye popping experience... between the Hyma in the snow and these folks.... I'm on an emotionally confused roller coaster tonight


----------



## carabelli888

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3221717
> View attachment 3221718
> View attachment 3221719



With all her money and access to great designers, I'm always finding myself disappointed in how Jamie dresses. I don't mean any hate or shade, it's just my opinion on her style not on her as a person. She has an amazing bag collection so I guess I wish it was coordinated with amazing clothes.


----------



## perlerare

carabelli888 said:


> With all her money and access to great designers, I'm always finding myself disappointed in how Jamie dresses. I don't mean any hate or shade, it's just my opinion on her style not on her as a person. She has an amazing bag collection so I guess I wish it was coordinated with amazing clothes.



Quite frankly,
What do we really know about Jamie?
She has an outstanding Hermes collection. Yes. 
She runs a few fashion and beauty related businesses
She brands herself on Instagram _and probably a few other media._
Doing so, she must know what she is doing, she must be able to analyse engagement and conversion of her fan base, so if she sticks to that style, there must be a reason


----------



## eagle1002us

Jamie likes to wear fashion that is eye-catching and youthful without being risqué or provocative.  Having OD'd on the transparency trend in runway evening gowns from celebrities Stateside, I have to applaud Jamie's restraint and innate modesty.   Her skirt lengths are a bit short from time to time but that is my only and very minor observation.  She's actually refreshing and natural without being au natural.   Thank heaven for that!!!  Au Skulthai (might be misspelling the name) is similar -- she's luxurious but always with dignity and restraint.   She uses dress to express herself but never goes over the top.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's IG[emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng's IG...droolin at her birdy KP[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Miffy8

Israeli_Flava said:


> Can she ever look bad? NO WAY!




Agreed! Her style is so chic, best dressed in this thread by far


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Chan
Credit: Apple Daily 30.12.2015







Nong Nee
Credit: her IG 28 & 29.12.2015


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Terri Kwan, Instagram 



Jessica Jung, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram
> View attachment 3226367
> 
> View attachment 3226369



Thanks for sharing the pics ladies...

She looks fab! Looks like a RS k25 in the second pic, soooooo pretty! And that b....


----------



## tammywks

Marie Zhuge
Credit: Apple Daily 30.12.2015


----------



## Yolo_yoko

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram



I used to follow Asians and their Hermes almost when it first started... IS THAT ASTRO BOY LADY? And her son? He lost so much weight!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's IG pic [emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Mae Tan's IG[emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Congrats to Myolie Wu who jus got married recently...pics from her IG[emoji4]


----------



## tammywks

Kenix Kwok
Credit: Apple Daily 31.12.2015


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram




I'm glad she has finally let go of the big hair do. It looks refreshing.


----------



## dangerouscurves

^But that's her trade mark.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram



such a great mother and son photo !!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng's IG


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan's IG pic [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227087


What a pretty B!!!


----------



## tammywks

Cathy Chui
Credit: her IG  31.12.2015


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, instagram


Just wonder what is she thinking???


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## crazyforbag

tammywks said:


> Cathy Chui
> Credit: her IG  31.12.2015
> View attachment 3228879


 
 Is she carrying the 25?  I really want one!


----------



## tammywks

Marie Zhuge
Credit: Apple Daily 02.01.2016


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's IG


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng's IG


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis's IG


----------



## dangerouscurves

These IG 'models' are abusing legs extender app, they look ridiculous.


----------



## Perfect Day

dangerouscurves said:


> These IG 'models' are abusing legs extender app, they look ridiculous.



Ha ha - ITA &#9786;


----------



## tonkamama

dangerouscurves said:


> These IG 'models' are abusing legs extender app, they look ridiculous.



I see... I often wonder why some ppl legs look so strangely long ...  want a lovely app!  Lol &#128514;


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I wish that leg extender app worked in real life.  I aways wanted to be 6 feet tall.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Madam Bijoux said:


> I wish that leg extender app worked in real life.  I aways wanted to be 6 feet tall.




Girl! You and me! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Apple Hong's IG[emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's IG[emoji7]


----------



## Blue Rain

Celia_Hish said:


> Apple Hong's IG[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231044


 
Don't like her choice of outfit, but the K is gorgeous.


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Madam Bijoux said:


> I wish that leg extender app worked in real life.  I aways wanted to be 6 feet tall.



+1. I'll be happy with 5' 6".


----------



## Celia_Hish

Eleanor Lam's IG


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Celia_Hish said:


> Rigel Davis's IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229985


Wow


----------



## Celia_Hish

Totally loving her pink Lindy....Terri Kwan's IG[emoji7]


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Miss Al

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3233056
> View attachment 3233057


 
Love her Kelly!


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## luckylove

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3233942



Ok... I have to admit, my first thought was, "she looks like she is going to the bathroom!"  The thought totally distracted me from her gorgeous bag!


----------



## chicinthecity777

luckylove said:


> Ok... I have to admit, my first thought was, "she looks like she is going to the bathroom!"  The thought totally distracted me from her gorgeous bag!


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dangerouscurves said:


> These IG 'models' are abusing legs extender app, they look ridiculous.



I need a money extended app to make my money go longer 
All these beautiful pics make my money go poof!


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## tammywks

Angela Leong
Credit: Apple Daily 10.01.2016


----------



## Luxchic77

Pechaya Wattamontri, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## eagle1002us

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, instagram


 
I loved the black tweed fitted coat on her but with this look I gotta ask, "What was she thinking?"


----------



## **Chanel**

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3235094



Loving her Vibrato Kelly .
Would not mind to own this beautiful Kelly myself. I've always loved Vibrato!


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Terri Kwan, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat, Instagram


----------



## maplemoose

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, instagram


I looooove the croc B. So cool. I still can not figure out how to put the Karlito charm onto my bags... She had two on there...


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au's IG[emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Treechada Petcharat's IG, love her TB[emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

David Gan's IG


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics for David Gan's IG


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## Perfect Day

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, instagram



Got to love this!







rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, instagram



The croc B is beautiful


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## Yolo_yoko

I hate the word swag, but she makes bag "charms" work with so much swag.


----------



## tammywks

All from Apple Daily 13.01.2016

Michele Reis and her elder sister







Aimee Chan







Kimmy Lin and Sabrina Ho


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## Jadeite

Ms Au Skulthai is truly remarkable


----------



## Jadeite

Haven't been in this thread for ages. Did Jamie Chua do more work on her face? Looks different I didn't recognize her immediately at first.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng's IG


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Anita Yuen
Credit: Apple Daily 14.01.2016


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng's IG...I'm drooling at her croc constance &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## Monceau

rosewang924 said:


> Au Skulthai, instagram


That's the best vibrato combo I've ever seen- beautiful!


----------



## Luxchic77

Chrissie Chau, Instagram


----------



## Miss Al

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram



I like the expression of the people/bystanders behind them. Priceless, lol.


----------



## Luxchic77

Chrissie Chau, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim's IG


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Rigel Davis, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Aum Patcharapa, Instagram


----------



## eagle1002us

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, instagram


 


I assume these are not selfies.  Does Jamie have a photographer follow her around so she gets such well-modeled pix?  


Another beautiful outfit.


----------



## eagle1002us

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram


 


ABL's skin is so smooth.  She looks wonderful, so young.


----------



## Luxchic77

Blackie Chen, Instagram


----------



## tonkamama

Luxchic77 said:


> Aum Patcharapa, Instagram
> View attachment 3247873
> 
> View attachment 3247874
> 
> View attachment 3247875
> 
> View attachment 3247876




Love her style.  Looks like everyone legs in last photo have been "modified and extended" using the special app...


----------



## poptarts

Is it just me or Jamie looks different in her recent photos?


----------



## **Chanel**

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3247401



I love her Arlequin Kelly .
Not easy to mix and match this bag, but she simply makes it work...lovvveee .


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Yuri Kwon, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim's IG


----------



## Perfect Day

eagle1002us said:


> I assume these are not selfies.  Does Jamie have a photographer follow her around so she gets such well-modeled pix?
> 
> 
> Another beautiful outfit.



Yes I am pretty sure she does. The quality of the images are too good for a camera phone.


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## footlocker

Luxchic77 said:


> Blackie Chen, Instagram
> View attachment 3247928



I like how he carries the Kelly.


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## perlerare

Celia_Hish said:


> Kim Lim's IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248869



Stylish Gang !


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's IG[emoji7]


----------



## Luxchic77

Blackie Chen, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

poptarts said:


> Is it just me or Jamie looks different in her recent photos?


I was wondering the same thing. Her face looks more "modified".


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Aum Patcharapa, Instagram


----------



## tulipfield

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3250201




I am crazy about this coat.  I know it's Dior, anyone know any other deets?


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's IG


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng's IG


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram


----------



## Orange_Fizz

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram



Interesting he is wearing a pair of shades and accessories the bag with another pair.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Ploynapat Leenutaphong, Instagram


----------



## ebonyone

Perfect Day said:


> Yes I am pretty sure she does. The quality of the images are too good for a camera phone.




Jamie's maids take her pictures .


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ebonyone said:


> Jamie's maids take her pictures .


Seriously?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ruby Lin (taiwanese actress)


----------



## Miss Al

LOUKPEACH said:


> Seriously?



Yes! That's true. She has 2 maids and they both attend photography lessons I heard.


----------



## chicinthecity777

LOUKPEACH said:


> Seriously?



Dead serious! This is a widely known fact.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan, love her outfit[emoji7]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Miss Al said:


> Yes! That's true. She has 2 maids and they both attend photography lessons I heard.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Dead serious! This is a widely known fact.



Ah thank you both for confirm this. Just wow


----------



## Luxchic77

Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram 



Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng's new pics....admiring her slender legs n gorgy Constance[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's lovely Lindy[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, instagram


----------



## ayc

Luxchic77 said:


> Kim Jun Hee, Instagram
> View attachment 3256843
> 
> View attachment 3256844





wow, look at the back shelves!!  
I know that she has many b/k but did not think was that many... comparable to Jamie!!


----------



## baggrl

Luxchic77 said:


> Kimberley Anne Tiamsiri, Instagram
> View attachment 3221981
> 
> View attachment 3221983
> 
> 
> Pechaya Wattanamontri, Instagram
> View attachment 3221984
> 
> View attachment 3221985



Does anyone know the brand of the lounge/sweatpants that are worn in the 2nd photo? TIA.


----------



## perlerare

ayc said:


> wow, look at the back shelves!!
> I know that she has many b/k but did not think was that many... comparable to Jamie!!



Have you seen the camera on the ceiling ? trust is good, but no trust is better....it seems


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, instagram


----------



## erikacy

perlerare said:


> Have you seen the camera on the ceiling ? trust is good, but no trust is better....it seems


Oh, she was at an Hermes reseller boutique. It's a shop, not her closet


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee , Instagram


----------



## perlerare

erikacy said:


> Oh, she was at an Hermes reseller boutique. It's a shop, not her closet



Oh Good. 
What reseller is this?
Please let us know so  we all will avoid them, by all means. Storing the bags that way is such a no-go.


----------



## erikacy

perlerare said:


> Oh Good.
> 
> What reseller is this?
> 
> Please let us know so  we all will avoid them, by all means. Storing the bags that way is such a no-go.




I know right? It's a boutique called "I love Coco dream" in Seoul. Quite a popular reseller it seems [emoji28]


----------



## Luxchic77

Blackie Chen, Instagram


----------



## lulilu

ebonyone said:


> Jamie's maids take her pictures .



Her boyfriend has posted on IG that he is the photographer, showing his camera etc.  So I guess she has everyone around her working on photos.


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## selene.L

nice bags! I wish I can get one Birkin one day!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan[emoji7]


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Chan
Credit: her Weibo 31.01.2016 & 25.01.2016


----------



## Miss Al

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261909




What is the color of her Kelly? So divine! I need this.


----------



## Luxchic77

Eleanor Lam (right), Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Eleanor Lam, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## tammywks

Rosamund Kwan
Credit: Apple Daily 06.02.2016


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## eagle1002us

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram




The pictures of this zany duo are always refreshing.


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## eagle1002us

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3261608


 
Is this where D Saks lives?   If I lived in digs like that I would never travel.


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Chan 
Credit: her weibo 09.02.2016


----------



## dangerouscurves

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram




This is creepy.


----------



## ebonyone

eagle1002us said:


> Is this where D Saks lives?   If I lived in digs like that I would never travel.



I believe that is a hotel not her home she seems to travel a lot.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## jmen

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, instagram



Well done!


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, Instagram


----------



## eagle1002us

tammywks said:


> Aimee Chan
> Credit: her weibo 09.02.2016
> View attachment 3267176


 
I love this pix.   She looks like she's in pink heaven.


----------



## eagle1002us

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, instagram


 


This is beyond gorgeous on Jamie.   From perusing this thread rather often, I don't get the feeling that cheongsam dresses are worn by Asians that often.


Thank you for this *pix rosewang924*!


----------



## jmen

eagle1002us said:


> This is beyond gorgeous on Jamie.   From perusing this thread rather often, I don't get the feeling that cheongsam dresses are worn by Asians that often.
> 
> 
> Thank you for this *pix rosewang924*!



Finally seeing Jamie in attire that really makes her look like a woman rather than a wannabe 20 something.  I hope she stays in this mode. She truly looks stunning!


----------



## eagle1002us

jmen said:


> Finally seeing Jamie in attire that really makes her look like a woman rather than a wannabe 20 something.  I hope she stays in this mode. She truly looks stunning!


 
Great minds think alike* jmen*!


----------



## eagle1002us

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram


 


I like ABL's son, too.   He continually outdoes himself with attire and  b's the size of a suitcase.


----------



## tonkamama

eagle1002us said:


> This is beyond gorgeous on Jamie.   From perusing this thread rather often, * I don't get the feeling that cheongsam dresses are worn by Asians that often.*
> 
> 
> Thank you for this *pix rosewang924*!



Most Asians wearing it at the wedding reception, it's a tradition.  I have two cheongsam dresses in my life, one I had it custom made for my wedding and the modern, shorter version I've wore to a company Christmas party once.


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## eagle1002us

tonkamama said:


> Most Asians wearing it at the wedding reception, it's a tradition.  I have two cheongsam dresses in my life, one I had it custom made for my wedding and the modern, shorter version I've wore to a company Christmas party once.


 


Thank you for this clarification *tonkamama*!


----------



## tonkamama

Peony Lim


----------



## Carosteph

Breathtaking!


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## tammywks

Anita Yuen
Credit: her weibo 12.02.2016


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## audreylita

rosewang924 said:


> Dsaks, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3271645



I'm loving her cell phone case.  Can anyone ID this and tell me who sells it?


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Pechaya Wattanamontri, Instagram


----------



## Julide

tammywks said:


> Aimee Chan
> Credit: her weibo 09.02.2016
> View attachment 3267176



Love this picture!! her scarf is fantastic!!


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Rich Kids of Beverly Hills Dorothy Wang and her mother, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai's daughter, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## eagle1002us

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram


 
ABL's son is really becoming a big guy.


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elva Hsiao's IG


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai's daughter, instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Jessica Jung, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Lien Hsia with Kelly Sport, Instagram


----------



## blingbaby

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, instagram



Any id on Jamie's charm ?


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Au Skulthai, instagram


----------



## kasumi168

blingbaby said:


> Any id on Jamie's charm ?



She said it was from https://www.etsy.com/shop/nilotiaccessories


----------



## aizawamegamill

tammywks said:


> Rosamund Kwan
> Credit: Apple Daily 06.02.2016
> View attachment 3264274
> 
> View attachment 3264273




Could someone ID her pair of jeans? Really nice. What brand?


----------



## aizawamegamill

this jeans


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## jmen

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, instagram


 
Hope she made it to the ladies room in time.


----------



## eagle1002us

jmen said:


> Hope she made it to the ladies room in time.


 


Too funny!  (and probably true).


----------



## eagle1002us

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram


 


This is a pretty picture of the duo.   Very springlike.   Thanks *rosewang924*.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram



Best ABL picture ever!


----------



## marbella8

jmen said:


> Hope she made it to the ladies room in time.



Your sensor of humor is the best! Hope you are well


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua, instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Arissa Cheo, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## luckylove

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram
> View attachment 3283540
> 
> View attachment 3283541
> 
> View attachment 3283542



She looks lovely here.  I wouldn't have imagined even that size b working with a cocktail dress, but it does! She looks great, IMHO.


----------



## periogirl28

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram
> View attachment 3283540
> 
> View attachment 3283541
> 
> View attachment 3283542



She gets it right every single time!


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> She gets it right every single time!



Yes she does! Very elegant lady!


----------



## Luxchic77

Pechaya Wattamontri, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen


----------



## Celia_Hish

June Tsai and she is 4 mths pregnant, having a gal[emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## perlerare

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287231



Lovely fur
Lovely bag 
Lovely boots
What's next ???


----------



## tammywks

Joey Yung
Credit: weibo 26.02.2016


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen


----------



## Celia_Hish

Junie Kim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Liu's heavily pregnant (just gave birth to a baby girl recently)


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Liu's random pictures


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Liu's random pics - Part II


----------



## DizzyFairy

Celia_Hish said:


> Serena Liu's random pics - Part II



Wow I just wiki her name and she is 40 yrs old ?????!?!?!? I have no clue who she is

Wooooow!

Thanks for the share


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Liu is a Taiwanese and a dancing teacher and she is into Latin[emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen


----------



## Luxchic77

Pic from Elva Hsiao's Instagram 



Wu Sou Ling, Instagram 



Christine Fan, Instagram 



Jolin Chai, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

David Gan


----------



## carabelli888

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288246



Does anyone know what size this Constance is? TIA


----------



## Giuliana

carabelli888 said:


> Does anyone know what size this Constance is? TIA


 
Looks like a micro (14cm?)


----------



## Celia_Hish

I tot the Constance looks like 18cm? Thanks


----------



## ChanelCamellia

tonkamama said:


> Peony Lim


 
Perfection!


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## tonkamama

Peony Lim IG


----------



## perlerare

tonkamama said:


> Peony Lim IG



Love the all black look on her.
The Birkin is  bit staged,  but well... Its Peony Lim, after all.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam, Instagram
> View attachment 3283540
> 
> View attachment 3283541
> 
> View attachment 3283542



Beautiful dress and beautiful birkin but I never feel that a tote bag ( even exotic) ever looks right in this situation.


----------



## Giuliana

Luxchic77 said:


> Kim Jun Hee, Instagram
> View attachment 3291112


 
Great look! Can anyone ID her shoes?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Giuliana said:


> Great look! Can anyone ID her shoes?



Looks like YSL to me.


----------



## Giuliana

chkpfbeliever said:


> Looks like YSL to me.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Luxchic77

Wu Sou Ling, Instagram 





Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis in Paris[emoji7]


----------



## wantitneedit

tonkamama said:


> Peony Lim IG



love the jacket, can someone please id?


----------



## tonkamama

wantitneedit said:


> love the jacket, can someone please id?



According to her IG, the jacket is by Karen Millen.


----------



## wantitneedit

tonkamama said:


> According to her IG, the jacket is by Karen Millen.



thank you tonkamama for the id, but can't seem to find it.  may be an old one...


----------



## tonkamama

wantitneedit said:


> thank you tonkamama for the id, but can't seem to find it.  may be an old one...


She mentioned in her IG that the jacket was new, maybe sold out?  I am sure everyone wants one after seeing her beautiful IG photo.  &#128521;


----------



## thyme

wantitneedit said:


> love the jacket, can someone please id?


 
Karen millen


----------



## chicinthecity777

wantitneedit said:


> thank you tonkamama for the id, but can't seem to find it.  may be an old one...



New season and still available:

http://www.karenmillen.com/black-sh...ts-&-jackets/karenmillen/fcp-product/01475801


----------



## wantitneedit

chincac said:


> Karen millen



thank you.  Ofcourse she makes everything look good!


----------



## wantitneedit

xiangxiang0731 said:


> New season and still available:
> 
> http://www.karenmillen.com/black-sh...ts-&-jackets/karenmillen/fcp-product/01475801



thanks too .  I saw that and was thinking it was a different jacket as the Karen Millen instagram called it a biker jacket and the website calls it the Aviator jacket.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis[emoji7]


----------



## tammywks

Carina Lau
Credit: her weibo 10.03.2016


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Liu


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

&#24038;&#23736;&#28487; in Chanel Paris Fashion Show


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of &#24038;&#23736;&#28487; in Hermes Fashion Show


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's CDC


----------



## tammywks

Song Hye Kyo @ Korean drama "Descendants of the Sun" episode 2


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> Song Hye Kyo @ Korean drama "Descendants of the Sun" episode 2



gosh how did i miss this??  the white K suits her lovely complexion and outfit..


----------



## twinkle2

tammywks said:


> Song Hye Kyo @ Korean drama "Descendants of the Sun" episode 2
> View attachment 3299950
> 
> View attachment 3299951



Oop! I miss this scene too! Will re watch again for both lovely couples.


----------



## MrsWashington

tammywks said:


> Song Hye Kyo @ Korean drama "Descendants of the Sun" episode 2
> View attachment 3299950
> 
> View attachment 3299951


Lovely outfit!  Will add this show to my watch list.  Still working on "My love from the star"


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Song Hye Kyo @ Korean drama "Descendants of the Sun" episode 2
> View attachment 3299950
> 
> View attachment 3299951



Thanks *tammywks*.  I am suprised that H is still doing product placements in Korean drama since the brand is so well known already. What a pretty color to go with her outfit. Craie is the new 'white' summer bag.


----------



## dangerouscurves

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks *tammywks*.  I am suprised that H is still doing product placements in Korean drama since the brand is so well known already. What a pretty color to go with her outfit. Craie is the new 'white' summer bag.




I don't think that was a product placement. They probably just chose an Hermès bag to make the character seem very rich.


----------



## tonkamama

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't think that was a product placement. They probably just chose an Hermès bag to make the character seem very rich.



H & C bags often being used as "props" a lot to highlight characters social status in most Asian dramas.  What I cannot stand .... I actually spotted few ugly fakes in some of the "less popular" K or C drama episodesush:....  i think it was due lack of production fund...


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks *tammywks*.  I am suprised that H is still doing product placements in Korean drama since the brand is so well known already. What a pretty color to go with her outfit. Craie is the new 'white' summer bag.



the K is belongs to her..she used her own H bags in another drama too where she played a blind rich heiress..(at least from what i read!)


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eagle1002us

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302926


 


Ok, bag is wonderful and she has a great look.  As a fan of H silver, I am wondering are her bracelets also Hermes?   I cannot tell b/c not able to zoom but I suspect not -- not that they don't look great, too!  So, who made the bracelets?


----------



## LeahLVoes

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302926



Great bag, beautiful clothes... BUT why do we have to see her underwear?!  Not so classy...


----------



## dangerouscurves

DennisLVoes said:


> Great bag, beautiful clothes... BUT why do we have to see her underwear?!  Not so classy...




You made me look again. Yikes! Did she even realize that!


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> You made me look again. Yikes! Did she even realize that!




 I did too!  Deliberate?


----------



## jmen

Oryx816 said:


> I did too!  Deliberate?


 
May not have been at the time; she had her hand draped but missed covering up.  Yes,  gave the benefit of the doubt BUT certainly deliberate as far as pposting the pic.  So much for learning how to sit in a short skirt, how to enter and exit a car without revealing the undergarments or possibly worse.   Would have been a nice pic but lack of decorum will ruin the best outfit, H purse or not.   Tis something I would have expected from those ne'erderwells stateside who don't give a humongous butt shelf when it comes to shame.


----------



## doves75

DennisLVoes said:


> Great bag, beautiful clothes... BUT why do we have to see her underwear?!  Not so classy...




Actually not the himalaya that cought my eyes, but her white undies....LoL


----------



## Luxchic77

Nualphan Lamsam (left), Instagram 



Kim Jun Hee, Instagram 



Lien Hsia, Instagram


----------



## EternalStyle

DennisLVoes said:


> Great bag, beautiful clothes... BUT why do we have to see her underwear?!  Not so classy...


+1


----------



## dangerouscurves

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam (left), Instagram
> View attachment 3303909
> 
> 
> Kim Jun Hee, Instagram
> View attachment 3303910
> 
> 
> Lien Hsia, Instagram
> View attachment 3303911
> 
> View attachment 3303912




That green is gorgeous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

DennisLVoes said:


> Great bag, beautiful clothes... BUT why do we have to see her underwear?!  Not so classy...



That was the first thing I thought. Yikes!


----------



## alterego

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302926


Peekaboo!!


----------



## tonkamama

doves75 said:


> Actually not the himalaya that cought my eyes, but her white undies....LoL



I was admiring her long and thin legs until you pointed out...

Oh no...  
I hope she realizes it and removes the photo from her IG.  Anyway to remove this?


----------



## doves75

tonkamama said:


> I was admiring her long and thin legs until you pointed out...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no...
> 
> I hope she realizes it and removes the photo from her IG.  Anyway to remove this?




LoL.... tonkamama [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## eagle1002us

DennisLVoes said:


> Great bag, beautiful clothes... BUT why do we have to see her underwear?!  Not so classy...


 
At least she's wearing underwear.   The "nude" look has been so overdone.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

dangerouscurves said:


> You made me look again. Yikes! Did she even realize that!



+1


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nope she is wearing shorts...this is the actual look from another pic


----------



## dangerouscurves

Celia_Hish said:


> Nope she is wearing shorts...this is the actual look from another pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307669




I see. Now that looks better [emoji6]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Celia_Hish said:


> Nope she is wearing shorts...this is the actual look from another pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307669



Beautiful! I take my words back!


----------



## tonkamama

Celia_Hish said:


> Nope she is wearing shorts...this is the actual look from another pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307669



So pretty, thanks for the updated version... going to copy this look (shawl with leggings cus my legs are in no way can ccompete with hers...)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celia_Hish said:


> Nope she is wearing shorts...this is the actual look from another pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307669



Loving the look!  Would like to copy it. The weather here in the tropics of Southeast Asia is insane. Can anyone ID the wrap?

I thought she was wearing shorts too before you shared this. IG users rarely ever show things they don't want to see (you get ample editing discretion what with filters and frames, etc).


----------



## HoneyLocks

OneMoreDay said:


> Loving the look!  Would like to copy it. The weather here in the tropics of Southeast Asia is insane. Can anyone ID the wrap?
> 
> I thought she was wearing shorts too before you shared this. IG users rarely ever show things they don't want to see (you get ample editing discretion what with filters and frames, etc).



http://m.all-en.hermes.com/la-maiso...phoenix-54818.html?xtmc=Phoenix&xtnp=1&xtcr=5

Hope to help


----------



## OneMoreDay

HoneyLocks said:


> http://m.all-en.hermes.com/la-maiso...phoenix-54818.html?xtmc=Phoenix&xtnp=1&xtcr=5
> 
> Hope to help



Thank you so much! An absolute stunner!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen NG, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Her long boots a killer and carrying her croc Birkin [emoji7][emoji7][emoji182]


----------



## doves75

Celia_Hish said:


> Nope she is wearing shorts...this is the actual look from another pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307669




This one is way better. [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## tammywks

Lee Yeon-hee, Korean actress
Photos taken on 21.3.2016


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au[emoji7]


----------



## Princess D

tammywks said:


> Lee Yeon-hee, Korean actress
> Photos taken on 21.3.2016
> View attachment 3309007
> 
> View attachment 3309008
> 
> View attachment 3309009
> 
> View attachment 3309010
> 
> View attachment 3309011
> 
> View attachment 3309012
> 
> View attachment 3309013




I always like the idea of a lighter colored Birkin on others, but I know I'm too scared to use lighter colored bags myself .  The craie k25 I bought on Christmas Day was only used once


----------



## Celia_Hish

Song HyeKyo, one of my fav actress[emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

I never knew Heart Evangelista (Filipino actress) was an artist as well. She was inspired by North West's painting on Kim's infamous Herbag and thought it was a great way to personalise her own bags. She does her friends and family's bags for free and charges a commission for others. Apparently, she even got an offer from a designer in Europe.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista at her studio. She also offers art classes to cancer survivors.


----------



## Minty Tea

^ What a talented lady!


----------



## Michikoamelia

So pretty!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen


----------



## doves75

Celia_Hish said:


> Blackie Chen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311829




I wonder how tall is he??


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen is 190cm


----------



## doves75

Celia_Hish said:


> Blackie Chen is 190cm




Thanks Celia_Hish.... I just have to asked coz when I carry my K relax it looks lt looks closer to the floor. But I just realized that my Kelly has longer handle )
Thanks you.


----------



## missD

I wonder how he got that name.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen[emoji4]


----------



## QuelleFromage

doves75 said:


> Actually not the himalaya that cought my eyes, but her white undies....LoL


yes.....euw, sorry, not a post to admire. Even if they're shorts, it looks like undies. And shorts with heels...I dunno


----------



## doves75

QuelleFromage said:


> yes.....euw, sorry, not a post to admire. Even if they're shorts, it looks like undies. And shorts with heels...I dunno




I agree QF , although the second pic is better than the 1st. LoL
I'm not a fan of a super short ...short unless I'm on the beach or swimming pool [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## QuelleFromage

doves75 said:


> I agree QF , although the second pic is better than the 1st. LoL
> I'm not a fan of a super short ...short unless I'm on the beach or swimming pool [emoji23][emoji23]


I do really like the idea of the pareo top as a dress over something to make it less skimpy. I just don't think I can ever look at shorts and heels and not think "Pretty Woman"!
How weird that I don't like the post but it sent me pareo shopping.....


----------



## ceci

Celia_Hish said:


> Blackie Chen[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312753




Love to see him carrying K50 (Voyage) around & carrying it very well too! 



Celia_Hish said:


> Blackie Chen is 190cm




His height definitely did the magic. Will show DH but he's 12cm shorter.



doves75 said:


> Thanks Celia_Hish.... I just have to asked coz when I carry my K relax it looks lt looks closer to the floor. But I just realized that my Kelly has longer handle )
> Thanks you.




I too just realized there is different between Relex & Travel even both K50. Is yours leather lined & with strap?



missD said:


> I wonder how he got that name.




I guess from his nickname in Chinese?! &#40657;&#20154;


----------



## tonkamama

missD said:


> I wonder how he got that name.


It is his stage name due to his darker complexion.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng's new Kelly doll, one and only in the world[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blacked Chen[emoji4]


----------



## sacha1009

Everyone is really beautiful with their hermea....omg...


----------



## madisonmamaw

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng's new Kelly doll, one and only in the world[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315105
> View attachment 3315106
> View attachment 3315107
> View attachment 3315108
> View attachment 3315109



why??? how come
did she SO this beauty

i really want a kelly doll


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen


----------



## doves75

ceci said:


> Love to see him carrying K50 (Voyage) around & carrying it very well too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His height definitely did the magic. Will show DH but he's 12cm shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too just realized there is different between Relex & Travel even both K50. Is yours leather lined & with
> 
> Mine is K relax, leather lined with no straps,  but have a longer handle so it can be carried as a shoulder bag. )


----------



## Luxchic77

Kim Jun Hee, instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Song Hye Kyo[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tulipfield

Celia_Hish said:


> Song Hye Kyo[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318107
> View attachment 3318108




   Can't say I love her new show but I love her~~


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## purseinsanity

rosewang924 said:


> Jamie Chua, instagram



Wow!  She looks stunning here!


----------



## purseinsanity

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram





rosewang924 said:


> Instagram



ABL's son looks like a caricature.  It got old a long time ago!  At least he's not doing his stupid Home Alone pose


----------



## doloresmia

Peony lim from her blog of the same name


----------



## slongson

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 3319580
> 
> 
> Peony lim from her blog of the same name


I love the matching H belt and the Evelyne. Peony Lim is so pretty and I love her style.


----------



## tonkamama

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 3319580
> 
> 
> Peony lim from her blog of the same name



I love Peony's style!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng's IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229984



Ummmm...might want to tone back on the leg extender app!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Apple Hong


----------



## [vogue]

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320120


Karen's fur is from Prada - she looks beautiful!!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

More Song Hye Kyo's Hermes bags...love her constance


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua at a meal with personal shopper Ruelamode. Source: Jamie's IG.


----------



## tammywks

Aimee Chan
Credit: her weibo


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lien Hsia's ostrich Bolide from her IG.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo An Xiao[emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo An Xiao[emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An[emoji7]


----------



## eagle1002us

Celia_Hish said:


> Zuo An Xiao[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324101
> View attachment 3324102
> View attachment 3324103
> View attachment 3324104


 


Scenery pictures are beyond beautiful thank you Celia.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## ghoztz

Celia_Hish said:


> Zuo An Xiao[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324101
> View attachment 3324102
> View attachment 3324103
> View attachment 3324104



Really like her Constance with Lizard closure.  So dreamy


----------



## tammywks

Jessica Jung

11.04.2016









10.04.2016





19.02.2016


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua on IG.

_It's Happy PINK Day to me coz I finally found the prettiest Sakura baby Birkin and other PINK goodies from @ruelamode, one of the very few trusted personal shoppers I shop with_.


----------



## fineprint

gwentan said:


> Jamie chua



That VCA lotus ring!  So pretty!!  Sigh...


----------



## [vogue]

tammywks said:


> Jessica Jung
> 
> 11.04.2016
> View attachment 3326513
> 
> View attachment 3326515
> 
> View attachment 3326516
> 
> View attachment 3326517
> 
> 
> 10.04.2016
> View attachment 3326518
> 
> View attachment 3326519
> 
> 
> 19.02.2016
> View attachment 3326520
> 
> View attachment 3326521


No idea who she is but I LOVE her look! Her skin is absolutely GLOWING. Beautiful.


----------



## tammywks

[vogue];30087025 said:
			
		

> No idea who she is but I LOVE her look! Her skin is absolutely GLOWING. Beautiful.




Jessica is a Korean star and former member of K-pop group Girls' Generation (SNSD).


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan[emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fiona Xie (our ex- local celebrity) and her friend[emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Casually crolling and browsing through IG when...

*heavy breathing, grabs chest* 

Instagrammer Prisg777's closet.











Caption: _*After 6 HOURS of CLEANING and REARRANGING my BAG & SHOE CLOSET...finally COUNTED my BAGS... 101... don't ask me to count my shoes...& I'M NOT POSTING THE SAME PIX TWICE...my CLOSET is DOUBLE SIDED!!!
*_
I don't think she's been featured here before. I just found her via IG suggestions. Her account is public so I hope she doesn't mind me sharing this find with everyone here. Yay, I have a new IG to stalk for inspiration! 

Anyone up for a game of Guess the H bag?


----------



## Kkho

Omg!! What a collection!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kkho said:


> Omg!! What a collection!!



I'm feeling oddly proud I can identify about half these bags now thanks to tpf.


----------



## dangerouscurves

OneMoreDay said:


> Casually crolling and browsing through IG when...
> 
> *heavy breathing, grabs chest*
> 
> Instagrammer Prisg777's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: _*After 6 HOURS of CLEANING and REARRANGING my BAG & SHOE CLOSET...finally COUNTED my BAGS... 101... don't ask me to count my shoes...& I'M NOT POSTING THE SAME PIX TWICE...my CLOSET is DOUBLE SIDED!!!
> *_
> I don't think she's been featured here before. I just found her via IG suggestions. Her account is public so I hope she doesn't mind me sharing this find with everyone here. Yay, I have a new IG to stalk for inspiration!
> 
> Anyone up for a game of Guess the H bag?




Dear Santa, I'm not asking much for this Christmas. I'd just like to have this closet. Thank you in advance.


----------



## OneMoreDay

dangerouscurves said:


> Dear Santa, I'm not asking much for this Christmas. I'd just like to have this closet. Thank you in advance.



I've been really good, I swear, Santa!

I spy Blue Electric Croc in two different sizes! 

Also, I counted more than 101. Or was that just me? Did the Tiny Birkin not count?


----------



## lovely2008

wow lovely closet!!!


----------



## Serva1

This is amazing [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Gina123

Oh my lord! that's 1m + worth of bags! I need a money tree!!! This is a dream closet. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## madisonmamaw

OneMoreDay said:


> I've been really good, I swear, Santa!
> 
> I spy Blue Electric Croc in two different sizes!
> 
> Also, I counted more than 101. Or was that just me? Did the Tiny Birkin not count?



LOL i love that you counted!!
too bad im at work and cant afford to zoom-in to count lol


----------



## ayc

OneMoreDay said:


> Casually crolling and browsing through IG when...
> 
> *heavy breathing, grabs chest*
> 
> Instagrammer Prisg777's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: _*After 6 HOURS of CLEANING and REARRANGING my BAG & SHOE CLOSET...finally COUNTED my BAGS... 101... don't ask me to count my shoes...& I'M NOT POSTING THE SAME PIX TWICE...my CLOSET is DOUBLE SIDED!!!
> *_
> I don't think she's been featured here before. I just found her via IG suggestions. Her account is public so I hope she doesn't mind me sharing this find with everyone here. Yay, I have a new IG to stalk for inspiration!
> 
> Anyone up for a game of Guess the H bag?




OMG


----------



## Yoshi1296

OneMoreDay said:


> Casually crolling and browsing through IG when...
> 
> *heavy breathing, grabs chest*
> 
> Instagrammer Prisg777's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: _*After 6 HOURS of CLEANING and REARRANGING my BAG & SHOE CLOSET...finally COUNTED my BAGS... 101... don't ask me to count my shoes...& I'M NOT POSTING THE SAME PIX TWICE...my CLOSET is DOUBLE SIDED!!!
> *_
> I don't think she's been featured here before. I just found her via IG suggestions. Her account is public so I hope she doesn't mind me sharing this find with everyone here. Yay, I have a new IG to stalk for inspiration!
> 
> Anyone up for a game of Guess the H bag?



Sweet Jesus...


----------



## Fab41

OneMoreDay said:


> Casually crolling and browsing through IG when...
> 
> *heavy breathing, grabs chest*
> 
> Instagrammer Prisg777's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: _*After 6 HOURS of CLEANING and REARRANGING my BAG & SHOE CLOSET...finally COUNTED my BAGS... 101... don't ask me to count my shoes...& I'M NOT POSTING THE SAME PIX TWICE...my CLOSET is DOUBLE SIDED!!!*_
> 
> I don't think she's been featured here before. I just found her via IG suggestions. Her account is public so I hope she doesn't mind me sharing this find with everyone here. Yay, I have a new IG to stalk for inspiration!
> 
> Anyone up for a game of Guess the H bag?


 uh.. this is a bit of a "problem".... just deciding on what to wear would take half a day ...unless being seen wearing stuff IS the job.... hehehe


----------



## loves

OneMoreDay said:


> Casually crolling and browsing through IG when...
> 
> *heavy breathing, grabs chest*
> 
> Instagrammer Prisg777's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: _*After 6 HOURS of CLEANING and REARRANGING my BAG & SHOE CLOSET...finally COUNTED my BAGS... 101... don't ask me to count my shoes...& I'M NOT POSTING THE SAME PIX TWICE...my CLOSET is DOUBLE SIDED!!!
> *_
> I don't think she's been featured here before. I just found her via IG suggestions. Her account is public so I hope she doesn't mind me sharing this find with everyone here. Yay, I have a new IG to stalk for inspiration!
> 
> Anyone up for a game of Guess the H bag?



amazing closet, love it!


----------



## OneMoreDay

madisonmamaw said:


> LOL i love that you counted!!
> too bad im at work and cant afford to zoom-in to count lol


For some reason when I counted again it was at 99 bags, lol. Maybe she's counting a bag or two that weren't in the closet.


----------



## madisonmamaw

OneMoreDay said:


> For some reason when I counted again it was at 99 bags, lol. Maybe she's counting a bag or two that weren't in the closet.



due diligence my friend - life saver!!
i really hope she insured her closet from all the nastiness of the physical world


----------



## OneMoreDay

Fab41 said:


> uh.. this is a bit of a "problem".... just deciding on what to wear would take half a day ...unless being seen wearing stuff IS the job.... hehehe


If only this was the only kind of problem we could have.


----------



## Fab41

OneMoreDay said:


> If only this was the only kind of problem we could have.


----------



## tammywks

Louisa Mak, Miss Hong Kong
Credit: Apple Daily 18.04.2016


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng's Kelly [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## carabelli888

Wow that closet is really something else! Amazing. Very cool!


----------



## cd88

What's the colour of Karen's Kelly ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

cd88 said:


> What's the colour of Karen's Kelly ?



Looks like Rubis to me.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

OneMoreDay said:


> Casually crolling and browsing through IG when...
> 
> *heavy breathing, grabs chest*
> 
> Instagrammer Prisg777's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: _*After 6 HOURS of CLEANING and REARRANGING my BAG & SHOE CLOSET...finally COUNTED my BAGS... 101... don't ask me to count my shoes...& I'M NOT POSTING THE SAME PIX TWICE...my CLOSET is DOUBLE SIDED!!!
> *_
> I don't think she's been featured here before. I just found her via IG suggestions. Her account is public so I hope she doesn't mind me sharing this find with everyone here. Yay, I have a new IG to stalk for inspiration!
> 
> Anyone up for a game of Guess the H bag?



This puts Jamie to shame !! What a closet.


----------



## fineprint

doves75 said:


> Actually not the himalaya that cought my eyes, but her white undies....LoL



Me too!  That was the first thing I noticed as it was a gapping space between her legs!?  she needs to cover &#128542;


----------



## Celia_Hish

Patty Hou's birkin&#128522;
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis&#128522;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan with her friends


----------



## thewave1969

OneMoreDay said:


> Casually crolling and browsing through IG when...
> 
> *heavy breathing, grabs chest*
> 
> Instagrammer Prisg777's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: _*After 6 HOURS of CLEANING and REARRANGING my BAG & SHOE CLOSET...finally COUNTED my BAGS... 101... don't ask me to count my shoes...& I'M NOT POSTING THE SAME PIX TWICE...my CLOSET is DOUBLE SIDED!!!
> *_
> I don't think she's been featured here before. I just found her via IG suggestions. Her account is public so I hope she doesn't mind me sharing this find with everyone here. Yay, I have a new IG to stalk for inspiration!
> 
> Anyone up for a game of Guess the H bag?


This is absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

OneMoreDay said:


> Casually crolling and browsing through IG when...
> 
> *heavy breathing, grabs chest*
> 
> Instagrammer Prisg777's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: _*After 6 HOURS of CLEANING and REARRANGING my BAG & SHOE CLOSET...finally COUNTED my BAGS... 101... don't ask me to count my shoes...& I'M NOT POSTING THE SAME PIX TWICE...my CLOSET is DOUBLE SIDED!!!
> *_
> I don't think she's been featured here before. I just found her via IG suggestions. Her account is public so I hope she doesn't mind me sharing this find with everyone here. Yay, I have a new IG to stalk for inspiration!
> 
> Anyone up for a game of Guess the H bag?



Thanks for sharing! Such eye candy........ :worthy:


----------



## hermesBB

dangerouscurves said:


> Dear Santa, I'm not asking much for this Christmas. I'd just like to have this closet. Thank you in advance.




Oh my my my! Please Santa, I NEED this closet more than dangerouscurves here!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## tammywks

Jessica Jung
23.04.2016


----------



## OneMoreDay

tammywks said:


> Jessica Jung
> 23.04.2016
> View attachment 3337509
> 
> View attachment 3337510
> 
> View attachment 3337511
> 
> View attachment 3337512
> 
> View attachment 3337513
> 
> View attachment 3337514


I love this look! Perfect head-to-toe casual.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan


----------



## anpanmanlover

OneMoreDay said:


> Casually crolling and browsing through IG when...
> 
> *heavy breathing, grabs chest*
> 
> Instagrammer Prisg777's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: _*After 6 HOURS of CLEANING and REARRANGING my BAG & SHOE CLOSET...finally COUNTED my BAGS... 101... don't ask me to count my shoes...& I'M NOT POSTING THE SAME PIX TWICE...my CLOSET is DOUBLE SIDED!!!
> *_
> I don't think she's been featured here before. I just found her via IG suggestions. Her account is public so I hope she doesn't mind me sharing this find with everyone here. Yay, I have a new IG to stalk for inspiration!
> 
> Anyone up for a game of Guess the H bag?


Wow...


----------



## NikkiCD

Thanks for posting!  Is this a k25 or k28?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## purplepoodles

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342907




Love this outfit, thanks for posting this Celia_Hish! Saving this for future reference.


----------



## juli88

tammywks said:


> Jessica Jung
> 23.04.2016
> View attachment 3337509
> 
> View attachment 3337510
> 
> View attachment 3337511
> 
> View attachment 3337512
> 
> View attachment 3337513
> 
> View attachment 3337514


so cool


----------



## lulilu

QuelleFromage said:


> yes.....euw, sorry, not a post to admire. Even if they're shorts, it looks like undies. And shorts with heels...I dunno



I think she looks fabulous.  If you've got the legs....


----------



## Millicat

OneMoreDay said:


> Casually crolling and browsing through IG when...
> 
> *heavy breathing, grabs chest*
> 
> Instagrammer Prisg777's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: _*After 6 HOURS of CLEANING and REARRANGING my BAG & SHOE CLOSET...finally COUNTED my BAGS... 101... don't ask me to count my shoes...& I'M NOT POSTING THE SAME PIX TWICE...my CLOSET is DOUBLE SIDED!!!
> *_
> I don't think she's been featured here before. I just found her via IG suggestions. Her account is public so I hope she doesn't mind me sharing this find with everyone here. Yay, I have a new IG to stalk for inspiration!
> 
> Anyone up for a game of Guess the H bag?




*Swoon*


----------



## Millicat

Luxchic77 said:


> Nualphan Lamsam (left), Instagram
> View attachment 3303909
> 
> 
> Kim Jun Hee, Instagram
> View attachment 3303910
> 
> 
> Lien Hsia, Instagram
> View attachment 3303911
> 
> View attachment 3303912



Top pic ...... lady on the right ...... what a beautiful and elegant woman she is too.


Love this thread !
The ladies pictured in this thread look so good in their outfits, be them formal or casual, and I get more pleasure from these images than I do the celeb and socialite shots in those other sections.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan[emoji1]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hi @Boy Chanel, I think you have mistaken as I did not take those pics...they are from sources that I've came across and shared it here, thanks 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lulilu

Does anyone know anything about the IGer with the amazing closet, prisg777?


----------



## Celia_Hish

June Tsai [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## OneMoreDay

lulilu said:


> Does anyone know anything about the IGer with the amazing closet, prisg777?



She lives in Singapore, apparently. Actually, her IG seems really personal (not at all curated or dressed up like Jamie's or Peepy and his mom), it started to feel a bit intrusive to follow. I'm unfollowing because there's pictures of her with her kid(s) and it didn't feel right. There aren't that many of her with her bags. The closet pics are more than enough to last me till the end of time.


----------



## periogirl28

OneMoreDay said:


> She lives in Singapore, apparently. Actually, her IG seems really personal (not at all curated or dressed up like Jamie's or Peepy and his mom), it started to feel a bit intrusive to follow. I'm unfollowing because there's pictures of her with her kid(s) and it didn't feel right. There aren't that many of her with her bags. The closet pics are more than enough to last me till the end of time.



If only everyone respected privacy like you. &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## OneMoreDay

periogirl28 said:


> If only everyone respected privacy like you. &#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57339;



 I don't know. It's a simple thing really; respecting boundaries, both mine and hers. It's very easy to get into social media but it's not always easy to see where private ends and public begins. Prisg777 is nowhere near the level of fame and/or notoriety that Jamie Chua but Jamie is much more actively aggressive in displaying her brand so it made me uncomfortable to be apart of Prisg777's personal moments like her child innocently having a burger or something to that extent. I'm sure she meant to share that with her loved ones but not altogether sure about strangers across the globe. Privacy settings do exist but they could be turned off or edited for any number of reasons. Mine's still set to public because I only post pictures of food and other innocuous things. And with photo mapping and check-ins, it's fairly easy to keep track of someone's movements (I never turn my GPS on and all my location services are defaulted off).

Sorry to be OT, but a son of my father's friend got kidnapped fairly recently and I can't help but wonder about how much of a role social media played in his abduction, if it did at all.


----------



## periogirl28

OneMoreDay said:


> I don't know. It's a simple thing really; respecting boundaries, both mine and hers. It's very easy to get into social media but it's not always easy to see where private ends and public begins. Prisg777 is nowhere near the level of fame and/or notoriety that Jamie Chua but Jamie is much more actively aggressive in displaying her brand so it made me uncomfortable to be apart of Prisg777's personal moments like her child innocently having a burger or something to that extent. I'm sure she meant to share that with her loved ones but not altogether sure about strangers across the globe. Privacy settings do exist but they could be turned off or edited for any number of reasons. Mine's still set to public because I only post pictures of food and other innocuous things. And with photo mapping and check-ins, it's fairly easy to keep track of someone's movements (I never turn my GPS on and all my location services are defaulted off).
> 
> Sorry to be OT, but a son of my father's friend got kidnapped fairly recently and I can't help but wonder about how much of a role social media played in his abduction, if it did at all.




I agree with taking precautions for sure.


----------



## tonkamama

Peony Lim &#128525;


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sun Yen Yen's IG update 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Celia_Hish

Taiwanese Entertainer Melody Kliu&#128525;&#128525; 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fineprint

Lutz said:


> *Ms. MO Yuk Ping* with Mr. Francis Cheng, 23 November 2012, via his mini blog.




Did she actually get the stars on there or is it post photo work..??


----------



## Celia_Hish

Taiwanese Entertainer Melody Kliu 



Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Celia_Hish

Boy Chanel said:


> Oh I'm so sorry thank you so much. for sharing in that case!  Perhaps she is a model and staged I hope not I hope she dressed herself.   I'd also like to thank you again for replying. .
> 
> *Boy.* x


No worries. ..yeah she is a singer 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## madisonmamaw

fineprint said:


> Did she actually get the stars on there or is it post photo work..??



i think i read on some paper print magazine that she is an important lady, or at least vvip to hermes and that is one of her more famous custom-made birkins


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

dangerouscurves said:


> Dear Santa, I'm not asking much for this Christmas. I'd just like to have this closet. Thank you in advance.



Sure I will give you this closet.... Contents NOT included! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Someone didn't specify whether or not they wanted contents


----------



## eagle1002us

Celia_Hish said:


> Sun Yen Yen's IG update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349251
> View attachment 3349252
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


 
These bags seem to be the same the light's just different.   But that sunny yellow in the middle is just captivating.   Does anyone know the color?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's IG


----------



## dangerouscurves

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Sure I will give you this closet.... Contents NOT included! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Someone didn't specify whether or not they wanted contents




[emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis's IG update 



Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fineprint

melody liu (celebrity in taiwan) along with other talk show celebrities...


----------



## Celia_Hish

Vanness Wu's IG update


----------



## tammywks

Ruby Lin, Taiwanese actress
21.05.2016
Credit: Weibo


----------



## tammywks

Christine Fan and Blackie Chen

Weibo 18.05.2016



Weibo 22.04.2016




Pace Wu
Ig 16.05.2016



Ig 04.04.2016


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

June Tsai currently 2nd pregnancy but can't even tell from most of the pics, luck mummy[emoji7]


----------



## madisonmamaw

very lucky indeed

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fineprint

Celia_Hish said:


> June Tsai currently 2nd pregnancy but can't even tell from most of the pics, luck mummy[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364963



haha!  a new purpose for buying a birkin 35 is it works to cover the stomach!  i'm not pregnant...but i have a stomach :  :lolots:


----------



## madisonmamaw

fineprint said:


> haha!  a new purpose for buying a birkin 35 is it works to cover the stomach!  i'm not pregnant...but i have a stomach [emoji14]:  [emoji38]ots:


Lol FP you put a smile on  my face after a long day at  work

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OneMoreDay said:


> Casually crolling and browsing through IG when...
> 
> *heavy breathing, grabs chest*
> 
> Instagrammer Prisg777's closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caption: _*After 6 HOURS of CLEANING and REARRANGING my BAG & SHOE CLOSET...finally COUNTED my BAGS... 101... don't ask me to count my shoes...& I'M NOT POSTING THE SAME PIX TWICE...my CLOSET is DOUBLE SIDED!!!
> *_
> I don't think she's been featured here before. I just found her via IG suggestions. Her account is public so I hope she doesn't mind me sharing this find with everyone here. Yay, I have a new IG to stalk for inspiration!
> 
> Anyone up for a game of Guess the H bag?


WOW! I wish she would reveal one a day for the next 100 days on IG... a close up of each bag


----------



## jmen

Looks more like a retail store than a closet.  The shoes, I hope her feet never change size.


----------



## madisonmamaw

jmen said:


> Looks more like a retail store than a closet.  The shoes, I hope her feet never change size.


Just my two  cents but I doubt she worries about things that we do

I can't fit into my nice lingerie from better my pregnancy and I try my best not to think about all my money wasted..

So sad 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## bagidiotic

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366726


Who is she  btw
She really  have some amazing  bags


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen


----------



## dangerouscurves

bagidiotic said:


> Who is she  btw
> She really  have some amazing  bags




A stylist from Singapore. She also has a great style!


----------



## bagidiotic

dangerouscurves said:


> A stylist from Singapore. She also has a great style!


Thanks 
Flowers


----------



## Junkenpo

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366726



This is a perfect hat for the beach.  I love it, it's even my school colors.   What is it and where can I get it?


----------



## Hermezzy

Celia_Hish said:


> Blackie Chen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367337


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen's new pic update


----------



## fineprint

Melody


----------



## fineprint




----------



## fineprint




----------



## Blue Rain

fineprint said:


>




They obviously don't dress for the same party.


----------



## Millicat

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364207



Lovely ! This is such a beautiful picture.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen's new IG


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Yin's IG update


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au's first job was with SQ....lovely constance[emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

Celia_Hish said:


> Sharon Au's first job was with SQ....lovely constance[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372145



Yup, love it! Not quite standard issue though! (Same with the heels. But she looks great!)


----------



## Celia_Hish

This pic is a walk down memory lane from TNP, hope that helps, tks


----------



## carabelli888

Celia_Hish said:


> Blackie Chen's new IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370488



Who is Blackie Chen?


----------



## bagidiotic

carabelli888 said:


> Who is Blackie Chen?


Tv host 
Ex taiwan national   basketball  player


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yes and his wife Fan Fan is a Taiwanese singer....full name is Chen Jian Zhou


----------



## Celia_Hish

June Tsai & her hubby, she looks gorgy


----------



## Celia_Hish

June Tsai bought this birkin for her hubby to celebrate their 5 years wedding anniversary, so sweet of her


----------



## Celia_Hish

periogirl28 said:


> Yup, love it! Not quite standard issue though! (Same with the heels. But she looks great!)



This pic is a walk down memory lane from TNP, hope that helps, tks


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan with her daughter[emoji144]&#127996;[emoji137]&#127996;


----------



## ArchMaMa

She is so cute! This is the only time my eyes went to the little girl instead of the Kelly! Haha!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Apple Hong - SG local actress


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan[emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Celia_Hish

Felicia Chin - Local SG Celebrity


----------



## Celia_Hish

June Tsai


----------



## alterego

I love this thread!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

how do you attach photos like the good old days instead of having links to show up ?


----------



## peggioka

same question...


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan, love the sofa


----------



## HPassion

Can anyone ID her shoes? Thanks!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's Jige Clutch


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan another new pic


----------



## tequila29

jmen said:


> Looks more like a retail store than a closet.  The shoes, I hope her feet never change size.



That is an amazing closet with a serious Hermes collection.  Wow!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

I forgot Jamie remodelled her closet!







This next video of her H collection is not directly from her IG (apparently her official closet tour is still to come). Take a deep breath and press play, lol.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BG9SKOwC8AE/


----------



## lulilu

Celia, thank you for these great photos!  Love them.  I wish I knew where some of them were taken -- some of the places look so interesting.


----------



## lulilu

OneMoreDay said:


> I forgot Jamie remodelled her closet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next video of her H collection is not directly from her IG (apparently her official closet tour is still to come). Take a deep breath and press play, lol.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BG9SKOwC8AE/



It's not so much the quantity of Jamie's bags, but she has some limited edition bags that are just wonderful.


----------



## OneMoreDay

lulilu said:


> It's not so much the quantity of Jamie's bags, but she has some limited edition bags that are just wonderful.



Agreed. Plenty LE pieces that are just out of this world. I'm very underwhelmed by the remodel though. But I guess it allows her collection of bags and shoes to be showcased without distractions.

I'm attaching this poor quality screencap in case people have 
trouble viewing the video.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lovely Karen Ng at a yacht ride [emoji926]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista at Hermès Philippines.


----------



## dangerouscurves

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista at Hermès Philippines.
> 
> View attachment 3389332



Is that her real name? If not, she should put 'I' in front of it.


----------



## OneMoreDay

dangerouscurves said:


> Is that her real name? If not, she should put 'I' in front of it.


 Her real name is Love Marie.


----------



## dangerouscurves

OneMoreDay said:


> Her real name is Love Marie.



Lol! Still sound similar.


----------



## OneMoreDay

A better shot of Jamie's new closet. Here's hoping those lights aren't hot at all. At least there's gaps in the glass to allow air in and out. Via @simxbian.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista. Love that Constance!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista with her personalised Herbag on holiday in Vietnam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista with an Evelyn and a Fendi Strap You.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista with one of her paintings.


----------



## carabelli888

Who is Heart Evangelista?


----------



## OneMoreDay

carabelli888 said:


> Who is Heart Evangelista?



Filipino actress and entertainer. She paints too and customises bags as a side project.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Angela Baby [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## **Chanel**

OneMoreDay said:


> A better shot of Jamie's new closet. Here's hoping those lights aren't hot at all. At least there's gaps in the glass to allow air in and out. Via @simxbian.
> 
> View attachment 3390451



Good grief...why only have 1 Himalayan bag if you can have 3 ?


----------



## dangerouscurves

**Chanel** said:


> Good grief...why only have 1 Himalayan bag if you can have 3 ?



Lol!!! In her defense, 2 different sizes of B and 1 K. [emoji6]


----------



## OneMoreDay

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol!!! In her defense, 2 different sizes of B and 1 K. [emoji6]


The Himalayan Trinity, lol.


----------



## **Chanel**

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol!!! In her defense, 2 different sizes of B and 1 K. [emoji6]



Or, she has the other two as a back up in case the snow would ruin one of her Himalayan bags .


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan...loving her croc Constance[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista and her mom.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista. I think it's a birdie.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan and her daughter[emoji68][emoji1348]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan & daughter matching clothes/color...love it[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng[emoji7]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395746
> View attachment 3395747



This lady has an impeccable style. Never over the top but always fashionable.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan[emoji68]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Celia_Hish

One more pic update from Karen Ng, really love her style and always look so classy[emoji173]️


----------



## OneMoreDay

One of Heart Evangelista's custom painted pieces.


----------



## icedtea

**Chanel** said:


> Or, she has the other two as a back up in case the snow would ruin one of her Himalayan bags .


Wow! Now we know why she needed 2 and a K backup! Lol


----------



## icedtea

OneMoreDay said:


> A better shot of Jamie's new closet. Here's hoping those lights aren't hot at all. At least there's gaps in the glass to allow air in and out. Via @simxbian.
> 
> View attachment 3390451


I can literally stay here all day! What an amazing collection! She has more bags on display than Hermes stores! Lol


----------



## lvnewbie_02

Filipina Actress, Marian Rivera Dantes and her Himalayan Croc Kelly.


----------



## lulilu

I love the Himalaya kellys


----------



## etoupebirkin

You and me both!!!


----------



## fineprint

lvnewbie_02 said:


> View attachment 3396226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filipina Actress, Marian Rivera Dantes and her Himalayan Croc Kelly.




I burst out laughing when I saw this picture.  

they match the Kelly too much that it somehow became comical to me [emoji13]


----------



## icedtea

That Himalaya Kelly is ❤️! Perfection! I would always go for Kelly than Birkin but that's just me!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's lovely 27" boilde[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jolin Tsai - Taiwanese singer[emoji68]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Azrinaz Mazhar Hakim, former Princess Consort to the Sultan of Brunei.


----------



## Fab41

fineprint said:


> I burst out laughing when I saw this picture.
> 
> they match the Kelly too much that it somehow became comical to me [emoji13]


maybe her manager should advise her not to use this bag with the national Filipino attire..?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Fab41 said:


> maybe her manager should advise her not to use this bag with the national Filipino attire..?



I think it was a deliberate styling choice. Her husband, Dingdong's shirt or 'barong' threw me off more because the black of his pants under the sheer fabric of his shirt echoed the Himalaya's dégradé.


----------



## dangerouscurves

OneMoreDay said:


> I think it was a deliberate styling choice. Her husband, Dingdong's shirt or 'barong' threw me off more because the black of his pants under the sheer fabric of his shirt echoed the Himalaya's dégradé.



Hold up. Her husband's name is Dingdong?!?!


----------



## OneMoreDay

dangerouscurves said:


> Hold up. Her husband's name is Dingdong?!?!



I know.  That's his nickname and official stage name (plenty of entertainers in the Phils use their nicknames as stage names). Jose Sixto Gonzalez Dantes III is his full name. Bear in mind, Filipino names and nicknames are pretty out there. Usually, it's something related to their childhood (and apparently, even he doesn't know where it came from but it stuck). Funny story, my uncle's name was Ricardo but he hated it so much he dragged my grandfather to the records office or whatever to change it to Richard.


----------



## dangerouscurves

OneMoreDay said:


> I know.  That's his nickname and official stage name (plenty of entertainers in the Phils use their nicknames as stage names). Jose Sixto Gonzalez Dantes III is his full name. Bear in mind, Filipino names and nicknames are pretty out there. Usually, it's something related to their childhood (and apparently, even he doesn't know where it came from but it stuck). Funny story, my uncle's name was Ricardo but he hated it so much he dragged my grandfather to the records office or whatever to change it to Richard.



Heart and Dingdong [emoji23]. Alright then. Thank you for the explanation. Her Kelly is gorgeous, though.


----------



## OneMoreDay

dangerouscurves said:


> Heart and Dingdong [emoji23]. Alright then. Thank you for the explanation. Her Kelly is gorgeous, though.



It's a beauty for sure! Here's another one of Marian Rivera, Dingdong's wife.







Source: http://www.pinkmagaline.com/2014/08/marian-riveras-hermes-birkin-bag.html


----------



## Hermezzy

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3396026


Just gorgeous...


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista and her sister.




Closer look at Heart's B. Tutti frutti!


----------



## dangerouscurves

OneMoreDay said:


> It's a beauty for sure! Here's another one of Marian Rivera, Dingdong's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.pinkmagaline.com/2014/08/marian-riveras-hermes-birkin-bag.html



That's my favorite color!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy and Co.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista with her handpainted B. Apparently, there was a stain on it so the artwork covered it up nicely.


----------



## Blue Rain

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista with her handpainted B. Apparently, there was a stain on it so the artwork covered it up nicely.
> 
> View attachment 3398794
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398795



I adore this art work. It goes well with h image.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu in Paris


----------



## icedtea

dangerouscurves said:


> Heart and Dingdong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Alright then. Thank you for the explanation. Her Kelly is gorgeous, though.


Lol funny but true.


dangerouscurves said:


> That's my favorite color!


love this as well Ostrich + purple = ❤️


----------



## lvnewbie_02

Marian Rivera


----------



## HPassion

Such a beautiful family


----------



## luckylove

The beautiful family far outshines the bag in this case!


----------



## Blue Rain

lvnewbie_02 said:


> Marian Rivera
> 
> View attachment 3399370



Is it the lighting or something that makes this lizard B yellowish? It looks less attractive than other pictures I have seen. Think about how much more yellow it will be as it ages.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy, Au Skulthai, her daughter and co.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai and co. Love the croc colours.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Papuean Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

KC Concepcion with her grandmother's Constance.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

*Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam*

*

*


----------



## Hermezzy

OneMoreDay said:


> Papuean Skulthai.
> 
> View attachment 3399905
> View attachment 3399906


Gorgeous toolbox- love the charm!


----------



## Hermezzy

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> 
> View attachment 3400347
> View attachment 3400348


Stunning color...can anyone ID it?  Atoll?


----------



## icedtea

lvnewbie_02 said:


> Marian Rivera
> 
> View attachment 3399370


Gorgeous as always! What a beautiful family with an equally beautiful bag! ❤️


----------



## lvnewbie_02

icedtea said:


> Gorgeous as always! What a beautiful family with an equally beautiful bag! ❤️


I know right? And look at baby Z's smile, such a cutie patootie like mum and dad! And that bag, OMG! I'm in love!


----------



## lvnewbie_02

Blue Rain said:


> Is it the lighting or something that makes this lizard B yellowish? It looks less attractive than other pictures I have seen. Think about how much more yellow it will be as it ages.


Perhaps it's the lighting since they are outdoors when the pic was taken. If I have a lizard B or K, I wouldn't mind if it turns purple when it ages! Well, I wish! Haha!


----------



## lvnewbie_02

luckylove said:


> The beautiful family far outshines the bag in this case!





HPassion said:


> Such a beautiful family


So true.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## neverbuyfake

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan's lovely 27" boilde[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396596



Who is Terri Kwan?


----------



## neverbuyfake

Jamie Chua


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun[emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Piyapas Bhirombhakdi.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Araya Hargate.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Junie Kim[emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

A handpainted Kelly Depeche by Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista's new octagone.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lee Min-Jung Korean Actress[emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Lee Min-Jung - Korean Actress


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks. Love her Aidilfitri outfit.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Papuean Skulthai at Wimbledon.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista showing her work, wearing a CDC.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Blue Rain

OneMoreDay said:


> A handpainted Kelly Depeche by Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3404324



I would love to see this girl's art on h silk commercially.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Blue Rain said:


> I would love to see this girl's art on h silk commercially.



I would like to see it too. Who knows? The head of Hermes Manila is a friend of the family after all.

More Heart Evangelista paintwork.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai covering her croc Kelly in the rain.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## lvnewbie_02

Celia_Hish said:


> Lee Min-Jung Korean Actress[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404968


I love her! She's gorgeous!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera. Her mom is carrying the Kelly.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Emily Lam and her family


----------



## pinklining

does anyone knows what size and color is this lindy? 


OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3408091


----------



## bababebi

pinklining said:


> does anyone knows what size and color is this lindy?


It would seem to be Glycine Evercolor. I don't know how tall she is, but I would guess Lindy 34cm.


----------



## pinklining

bababebi said:


> It would seem to be Glycine Evercolor. I don't know how tall she is, but I would guess Lindy 34cm.



thank you! =)


----------



## Kkho

pinklining said:


> does anyone knows what size and color is this lindy?



Looks like s size 30 to me though.


----------



## bababebi

Kkho said:


> Looks like s size 30 to me though.


I think you are right now that I look again.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera, her mother and grandmother, when she was pregnant with her first child.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista. Zara dress, LV wedges.


----------



## lulilu

cute dress on Heart!


----------



## perlerare

lulilu said:


> cute dress on Heart!


 I like it too.  Its pretty fresh.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy Lee. Anyone know what colour it is?


----------



## perlerare

^^
Taking lightning  in consideration, I think it could be Rouge Vif.


----------



## Princess D

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3406834



Awww my favorite strawberry mochi place, and waffles next door [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## OneMoreDay

perlerare said:


> ^^
> Taking lightning  in consideration, I think it could be Rouge Vif.


Thanks! Gorgeous. I have a huge weakness for this shade. Thought it might've been Sanguine but that seems much more orange. Too bad the lighting is so dim.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Monique1004

Park Shin Hye from Korean soap "Doctors"


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista. The precious bird charm is by Nancy Gonzalez.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lien Hsia.


----------



## newbiebag

Monique1004 said:


> Park Shin Hye from Korean soap "Doctors"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415635
> View attachment 3415636


I watched this drama and I didn't even noticed. What an eagle eye you have.


----------



## newbiebag

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista. The precious bird charm is by Nancy Gonzalez.
> View attachment 3416464
> View attachment 3416465
> 
> View attachment 3416487


 That bird on the handle made this bag. Otherwise, it's just another bag. What a unique way to dress up a bag.


----------



## newbiebag

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista. Zara dress, LV wedges.
> 
> View attachment 3412024
> View attachment 3412023


Stunning! Her bag and outfit are so fresh.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan heading for vacation with her friends[emoji574]️


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista and Mario Katigbak of Hermes Manila.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista. Apparently, she'll be producing a coffee table book on her handpainted work on Hermes and there's also an upcoming exhibition with up to 40 bags. Can't wait to get my hands on the book.


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio with a Herbag painted by Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera and baby Zia. Credit to chinitagal26 on IG.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


Close up of a custom charm with her initial. Anyone know what shade of blue this is?


Her friends' bags at their lunch gathering.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista working on Jinkee Pacquaio's Herbag.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lien Hsia.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Araya Hargate.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


Beton.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista's latest work.
Kelly Depeche.



Kelly.


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zoe Tay's IG...love her Birkin[emoji164]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lucy Torres, Filipino actress and People's Representative. Wife of actor, Richard Gomez (seen right).


----------



## doloresmia

Celia_Hish said:


> Zoe Tay's IG...love her Birkin[emoji164]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426297



Thanks for posting, but I wish you would not give me more instagram accounts to follow. I am getting a scrolling injury! [emoji3]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio with her son and twin sister.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai and Peepy Lee.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista. The charm is by Nancy Gonzalez.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Blue Rain

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua.
> View attachment 3427739



Clever pose. Nice shot.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua. Loving the Birdie.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Carmina Villaroel, Filipino actress.


----------



## Boucheron

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3425380
> 
> Beton.
> View attachment 3425384


Simple yet elegant!
Love it!


----------



## Curliefury

Tina Craig, Fairy Bagmother
View attachment 3429724


----------



## cerlan

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai and Peepy Lee.
> View attachment 3427187


Love the penguins! Who makes them?


----------



## OneMoreDay

ABL, Peepy and Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista with her work at an Hermes silk event.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Jamie Chua IG


----------



## Prada_Princess

With a chinchilla coat too [emoji8]

@fionacaijani


----------



## OneMoreDay

ABL, Peepy and Co.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista. 


With her friend's bag.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's IG update with her friend[emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua & Co. Her daughter is on the left.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## xincinsin

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua & Co. Her daughter is on the left.
> View attachment 3433498


First Jamie photo that I actually like. She looks natural in this.


----------



## Blue Rain

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua & Co. Her daughter is on the left.
> View attachment 3433498



Incredible! They look like sisters.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Carol Wang's IG[emoji162][emoji164]


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Carol Wang, love her croc kelly[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Prada_Princess

Celia_Hish said:


> More pics of Carol Wang, love her croc kelly[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435009


Beautiful croc Kelly [emoji162][emoji7]


----------



## Perfect Day

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3432326
> 
> 
> With a chinchilla coat too [emoji8]
> 
> @fionacaijani


Bag envy and coat envy!!!


----------



## sharontbl76

Celia_Hish said:


> More pics of Carol Wang, love her croc kelly[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435009


Oh so pretty!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Perfect Day

OneMoreDay said:


> Jinkee Pacquaio.
> View attachment 3438129


Beautiful Himalayan Croc [emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista at lunch with the ladies.


----------



## perlerare

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista at lunch with the ladies.
> View attachment 3438714


What a great bunch of bags !


----------



## Miss Al

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista at lunch with the ladies.
> View attachment 3438714


The bags look happy to hang out with each other. [emoji6]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## purplepoodles

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3439813
> View attachment 3439815



Heart Evangelista is one very gracious lady. Love her elegance & taste. Always love her outfits and composure.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Vespa by Heart Evangelista.


----------



## perlerare

purplepoodles said:


> Heart Evangelista is one very gracious lady. Love her elegance & taste. Always love her outfits and composure.


She is. I am totally fond of her since I discovered her here. I think she is a multifaceted woman, with lots of power and kindness.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An's new IG update [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua and Co.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista's been shopping and stocking up to move to her new home.


----------



## Perfect Day

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista at lunch with the ladies.
> View attachment 3438714


That is a line up if I ever saw one [emoji162]


----------



## purplepoodles

perlerare said:


> She is. I am totally fond of her since I discovered her here. I think she is a multifaceted woman, with lots of power and kindness.



Great description perlerare! So happy I found her too. V inspirational.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An's IG updates


----------



## dangerouscurves

Celia_Hish said:


> Nicky Hilton's IG update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440786



Is she Asian? She looks Caucasian.


----------



## nyetnof

dangerouscurves said:


> Is she Asian? She looks Caucasian.



She's American, Paris Hilton's sister.


----------



## dangerouscurves

nyetnof said:


> She's American, Paris Hilton's sister.



Lol! Then she can't be in this thread.


----------



## ghoztz

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista. The precious bird charm is by Nancy Gonzalez.
> View attachment 3416464
> View attachment 3416465
> 
> View attachment 3416487


absolutely LOVE that bird charm!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera with a Twilly used as a headband.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Perfect Day

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> 
> View attachment 3442611
> View attachment 3442612
> View attachment 3442613


Impeccable


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua being interviewed about her Year of India Birkin. According to her, it's Vache Naturelle. One of my faves. Check out the video on IG via @diyen168.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista with her sister and mom at the airport. Headed for Japan.


----------



## littlemissmafia

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3442919
> 
> View attachment 3442918
> 
> View attachment 3442920


Oooh that is so pretty!!! Love how ingenious this is!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista doing some shopping in Japan. Don't know if she actually got it.



She also window shopped this beauty.


----------



## OneMoreDay

For some variety, here's Heart's dog when it was still a puppy.


----------



## hermesBB

OneMoreDay said:


> For some variety, here's Heart's dog when it was still a puppy.
> View attachment 3444495



Oh so cute [emoji173]️


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua and Co.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista in Ginza.


----------



## Celia_Hish

From Mae Tan's IG update [emoji173]️


----------



## Millicat

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3439813
> View attachment 3439815


What an exquisite bag


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista in Japan.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis's IG update


----------



## Celia_Hish

Mae Tan just shifted to her new place from her IG update [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio and her twin sister.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## lipeach21

From uncontrollably fond drama
View attachment 3449661
View attachment 3449662
View attachment 3449663


----------



## lulilu

^^^can't see photos.


----------



## dangerouscurves

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3448854





OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3448855



Scuse me while I wipe my drools.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista at her home construction site.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya Alberta Hargate's IG update


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An's IG update


----------



## Blue Rain

Celia_Hish said:


> Zuo Xiao An's IG update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450779



I suddenly can't live without those shoes. Someone please ID them for me...


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen's New IG update


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen's New IG update [emoji4]


----------



## littlemissmafia

Blue Rain said:


> I suddenly can't live without those shoes. Someone please ID them for me...


They're by Malone Souliers!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## lulilu

I like Jaime's photos around SG rather than in her home/poolside etc.


----------



## Blue Rain

littlemissmafia said:


> They're by Malone Souliers!



Thank you, littlemissmafia.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen's IG update [emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis's IG update


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen's IG update...he used his H travel bag very often[emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Liu[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista's throwback.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista and her sisters.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## ghoztz

OneMoreDay said:


> For some variety, here's Heart's dog when it was still a puppy.
> View attachment 3444495


omg!!  he is so handsome!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au[emoji7]


----------



## baileylab

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3456623
> 
> View attachment 3456625
> View attachment 3456624


can anyone ID her dress? thanks!


----------



## nana9026

Love the way Heart accessorizes her dress with Twilly and sometimes uses it as choker.

Sent from my SM-T810 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista with her dad.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio and her daughters.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy Lee and ABL.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista at her CarryYourHeART exhibition.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Papuean and Au Skulthai.


----------



## purplepoodles

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista at her CarryYourHeART exhibition.
> View attachment 3459944
> View attachment 3459945
> View attachment 3459946



So wish Heart Evangelista would be invited to design an Hermes scarf. She does some great and wearable art.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Carol Wang in Seoul now[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Celia_Hish

One more pic of Carol Wang [emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis in Beijing and has received this lovely Croc Constance from Hermes [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


With her sister, Janet.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista sharing her friend's beautiful Kelly.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera.


----------



## OneMoreDay

pinklining said:


> does anyone knows what size and color is this lindy?


Sorry for the late response. It's definitely Glycine.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee and Janet.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua. Love that Lizzie.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera and baby Zia.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista at her exhibition.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista. The charms are by Nancy Gonzalez. Love the mirror clochette.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio. I love this look. Suits her very well. Some of her outfits tend to be a bit ageing.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen[emoji4]


----------



## Perfect Day

Jamie Chua from Instagram.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua. Love that sunset. She an her gorgeous tri-colour Kelly are glowing.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Full length pic of Jamie's ootd. Gorgeous.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam.


----------



## lulilu

OneMoreDay said:


> Full length pic of Jamie's ootd. Gorgeous.
> View attachment 3463387



I love Jamie's tri-colored  bag.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista's date night.


----------



## Celia_Hish

[Correction] Rigel Davis received the Hermes Invitation card but the H croc belonged to her, thanks


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Carol Wang's IG pic [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## perlerare

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3465447


 She looks fresh and spontaneous. And I love her  H bags. She has quite a cool collection of vintage pieces !


----------



## perlerare

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua.
> View attachment 3465050


 That Kelly !


----------



## Celia_Hish

Carol Wang with her hubby[emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista. 
View attachment 3467937


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sorry for the previous double post.
Marian Rivera.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au new pics [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista's girls night out.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen


----------



## Celia_Hish

Janet Yang, Taiwanese Founder of Dazzling Cafes
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3468664

	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Another pic of Janet Yang, Taiwanese Founder


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan[emoji173]️


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua. The dress is by Michael Kors.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo An Xiao


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista. The bag charm is a hand painted piece of her work. The feathers are by Nancy Gonzalez.


----------



## Celia_Hish

My goddess Aimee Sun as pretty always [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan with Aimee Sun, Janet Dazzling


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun for Elle Taiwan, pic taken in Rome Italy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Her coat and hat from Hermes [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## luckylove

Celia_Hish said:


> Aimee Sun for Elle Taiwan, pic taken in Rome Italy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Her coat and hat from Hermes [emoji4][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471455
> View attachment 3471457
> View attachment 3471459
> View attachment 3471460



Absolutely loving the coat and hat!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pretty Korean Actress Rachel Park in [emoji631] now[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Korean Actress Cha Ye Ryun[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celia_Hish said:


> Aimee Sun for Elle Taiwan, pic taken in Rome Italy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Her coat and hat from Hermes [emoji4][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471455
> View attachment 3471457
> View attachment 3471459
> View attachment 3471460


Love this look! And those Chloe glasses.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam. Absolutely divine.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Korean Actress Kim So-Eun[emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista. The dress is by Zara.


----------



## Forex

Celia_Hish said:


> Pretty Korean Actress Rachel Park in [emoji631] now[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472075


I love her [emoji7]


----------



## eagle1002us

How did Heart Evangelista get into painting the front of H bags?   Did she start carrying her own painted versions and the idea took off from there?


----------



## OneMoreDay

eagle1002us said:


> How did Heart Evangelista get into painting the front of H bags?   Did she start carrying her own painted versions and the idea took off from there?


She was inspired by Kim Kardashian's North-painted bags as a way to personalise her own. She's an artist so I imagine it wasn't such a huge leap. As far as I know only one of her bags had a stain on the front that she covered up (I think it's this latest one, if I remember correctly). She started with the Herbags first, I believe, and then her circle of friends wanted their own bags painted.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan and her daughter [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista's new Himalayan elephant charm from Evergotten.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## lulilu

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3475723
> View attachment 3475724



I want a birkin like this so badly that it kills me she painted on this one.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> I want a birkin like this so badly that it kills me she painted on this one.


It kills me to see any birkins painted on, no matter how beautiful the actual painting is. I just prefer my paintings on my walls!


----------



## OneMoreDay

I wouldn't do it on any of mine personally (maybe if there's a stain that couldn't be rescued). But she's an artist and it's her way of expressing herself. I don't even think her work looks as good carried by someone else.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ruffa Gutierez, Filipino actress.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy Lee and co.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera.


----------



## OneMoreDay

ABL.


----------



## OneMoreDay

On the right, Pauleen Luna, Filipino actress.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista using an old choker as a strap on her Cherche.


----------



## lulilu

^^^don't really like the use of the choker.  IMHO, bags look best used as designed instead of trying to force another use on them, via scarves, necklaces or whatever.  Awkward looking to me.


----------



## OneMoreDay

lulilu said:


> ^^^don't really like the use of the choker.  IMHO, bags look best used as designed instead of trying to force another use on them, via scarves, necklaces or whatever.  Awkward looking to me.


Usually her accessorising is better. But I don't particularly like this choker either.


----------



## hermesBB

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista using an old choker as a strap on her Cherche.
> View attachment 3476676
> 
> View attachment 3476674



I question this type of excessive multi-layering your love bracelets. It's just way over the top for my taste.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## ManilaMama

I don't social media at all so I need to ask.. Is there an "elongate" filter or something? Terri Kwan has legs for days! Wow. That's either some very high waisted trousers, or very tall platform shoes under there. 

But then again she's always had long legs in her photos. It's quite remarkable [emoji15]


----------



## OneMoreDay

ManilaMama said:


> I don't social media at all so I need to ask.. Is there an "elongate" filter or something? Terri Kwan has legs for days! Wow. That's either some very high waisted trousers, or very tall platform shoes under there.
> 
> But then again she's always had long legs in her photos. It's quite remarkable [emoji15]


Actually, there is an app for lengthening legs. It's called Spring. Tends to be very obvious when used though. Looks out of proportion.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista with an Arlequin Birkin (6 colours).


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam in Tokyo.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera.


----------



## eagle1002us

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista with an Arlequin Birkin (6 colours).
> View attachment 3477482
> View attachment 3477483
> View attachment 3477485


I hope she doesn't paint over this beauty!   Buy some paper or canvas!


----------



## eagle1002us

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista with an Arlequin Birkin (6 colours).
> View attachment 3477482
> View attachment 3477483
> View attachment 3477485


The combo of colors on this Harlequin bag is lovely.


----------



## ManilaMama

eagle1002us said:


> I hope she doesn't paint over this beauty!   Buy some paper or canvas!



She's on a different stratosphere of being rich, I suppose. Here I am trying to save up for a CDC (not even a bag yet!) and some people are painting over their dozens of bags haha. 

$$$$$$$ they spend. I can't help but whisper, "wow"...

Nice for us to look at. Looking at these pretty photos are free! [emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

eagle1002us said:


> I hope she doesn't paint over this beauty!   Buy some paper or canvas!



She works on canvas too (I'd love to own a painting of hers) but the bag's plenty colourful on its own. I don't think she paints on bags unless it's showing its age or has a stain (and they're all either plain leather or canvas). The only limited and exotic bag that's she's worked on is a B25 lizzie and her other pieces like crocs or birdies have been left untouched.









ManilaMama said:


> She's on a different stratosphere of being rich, I suppose. Here I am trying to save up for a CDC (not even a bag yet!) and some people are painting over their dozens of bags haha.
> 
> $$$$$$$ they spend. I can't help but whisper, "wow"...
> 
> Nice for us to look at. Looking at these pretty photos are free! [emoji4]



The eye candy is free so I have nothing to complain about. I love unique and one offs and I love Hermes so it's a marriage made in H-eaven for me. 

There are haters on insta who rant about her excess since she's married to a senator (though she's nowhere near Jamie Chua's level, lol), but she's an entertainer in a country where entertainers are worshiped. Endorsement deals come as easy as sneezing and her family is wealthy so she's loaded enough without having to rely on her hubby for anything. I'm pretty sure quite a few of her bags were given to her by her mother (specifically the vintage ones). Personally, it's refreshing to not see someone be so precious about their Birkins or Kellys. It's a bag but more importantly, it's theirs to do with whatever they wish. Given the opportunity and the resources, I'm sure I might give it a go myself. Alas, my bank account and lack of artistic ability don't allow me the freedom to do anything of the sort. The fact that she's also being commissioned to paint bags means that there is a demand for more unique and personalised luxury goods out there.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## lulilu

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista with an Arlequin Birkin (6 colours).
> View attachment 3477482
> View attachment 3477483
> View attachment 3477485



I always wanted the 35 Kelly in this color combo.  sigh.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista. Love how soft the leather looks. Etain?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Piyapas Bhirombhakdi.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai and her daughter, Papuean.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## ManilaMama

Dang! That dress!! -whistles- Jamie's looking really good!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

My fav Korean actress Song Hye Kyo in Capri, Italy [emoji634] [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## minnie04

Celia_Hish said:


> My fav Korean actress Song Hye Kyo in Capri, Italy [emoji634] [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482503
> View attachment 3482504




She is so classy and beautiful ...


----------



## Celia_Hish

So cute Terri Kwan with her Daughter's Constance matching and totally in 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
love[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ManilaMama

Celia_Hish said:


> So cute Terri Kwan with her Daughter's Constance matching and totally in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love[emoji7][emoji7]



OMG #goals

Too cute!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yesterday was both HK Actress Tavia Yëung & Him Law's Wedding Day...Pic taken from Vivian Yeo's IG update, congrats to the newly-wed couple and they looked so perfect [emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan[emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Araya Hargate at Paris Fashion Week.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Korean actress Song Hye Kyo currently in Europe, new pic and love her simplicity and humbleness [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

DSAKS. She was at the Hermes show.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

DSAKS.


----------



## purplepoodles

Celia_Hish said:


> Korean actress Song Hye Kyo currently in Europe, new pic and love her simplicity and humbleness [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483620
> View attachment 3483620



Love understatements


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng....loving her 25B[emoji7][emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart's been inactive on IG lately. She was quite close to former Senator Miriam Defensor Santiago, who recently passed.

Heart Evangelista with her husband, Senator Francis "Chiz" Escudero, at the Centennial Celebration of the Senateof the Philippines.


The filipiñana dress was a last minute arrangement. The dress code required it but a filipiñana takes at least two weeks whereas Heart only had two hours to customise an existing dress by cutting off an existing a sheer overlay and painting the fabric with a floral motif to personalise it amongst all the other filipiñana dresses at the event. Luckily, the paint dried in time.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng....loving her 25B[emoji7][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485017
> View attachment 3485018
> View attachment 3485019
> View attachment 3485020


Forget about her B, I would kill for her hair!


----------



## purplepoodles

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Forget about her B, I would kill for her hair!



Or her many talents!


----------



## Sky love

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart's been inactive on IG lately. She was quite close to former Senator Miriam Defensor Santiago, who recently passed.
> 
> Heart Evangelista with her husband, Senator Francis "Chiz" Escudero, at the Centennial Celebration of the Senateof the Philippines.
> View attachment 3485093
> 
> The filipiñana dress was a last minute arrangement. The dress code required it but a filipiñana takes at least two weeks whereas Heart only had two hours to customise an existing dress by cutting off an existing a sheer overlay and painting the fabric with a floral motif to personalise it amongst all the other filipiñana dresses at the event. Luckily, the paint dried in time.
> View attachment 3485095



I am actually very fond of Heart.
I am not a fan of her painted Hs but I do like her for her spirit of celebrating her passions : Art and Fashion.
It takes a real H fan to find multiple uses for the twilly, double tour, necklaces etc. 
When a bag needs a handle, she thinks out of the box and invents one. 
She is no different from us too, H-nuts , loving the brand, accepting its eccentricities and finding ways to make the product work for her.
I also like her ability to add casual clothing, cotton white shirts, denims, military khakis etc to add a young and cool vibe to the luxury brand, in short, you can tell she has fun with her H !


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng....loving her 25B[emoji7][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485017
> View attachment 3485018
> View attachment 3485019
> View attachment 3485020



Love this look and the b25 is !


----------



## OneMoreDay

Something fun at Ngee Ann City! 


Source: ruelamode IG


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


Apparently, she's the first recipient of the Galop d'Hermès perfume in the Manila market.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista at her sister's wedding.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Her Majesty, Queen Saleha of Brunei. This is the first time I've ever seen her with a Birkin. She favours small, exotic and bejewelled bags with no particular branding.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista with the bride, her sister Camille.


----------



## renet

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista with the bride, her sister Camille.
> View attachment 3487689
> View attachment 3487690



Love Heart's black gown. [emoji173]️


----------



## peggioka

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista with the bride, her sister Camille.
> View attachment 3487689
> View attachment 3487690


the venue of the wedding looks nice too.  i wonder where it is...


----------



## OneMoreDay

peggioka said:


> the venue of the wedding looks nice too.  i wonder where it is...


I wonder too because this is the view.


----------



## ManilaMama

OneMoreDay said:


> I wonder too because this is the view.
> View attachment 3487979



If I'm not mistaken, it looks like the wedding was somewhere overlooking Taal volcano (what you are seeing is Taal lake, the lake inside a crater of a volcano, with more volcanos inside it. A crater within a crater). 

So perhaps the wedding was in some venue in Tagaytay, Philippines.


----------



## OneMoreDay

ManilaMama said:


> If I'm not mistaken, it looks like the wedding was somewhere overlooking Taal volcano (what you are seeing is Taal lake, the lake inside a crater of a volcano, with more volcanos inside it. A crater within a crater).
> 
> So perhaps the wedding was in some venue in Tagaytay, Philippines.


You're right. What a landscape! Not sure what venue it is though.


----------



## Prada_Princess

@patxotic - love her collection of bags. Her mink coat is Dior. 

Instagram credit.


----------



## lulilu

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3488679
> View attachment 3488681
> View attachment 3488682
> View attachment 3488683
> 
> 
> @patxotic - love her collection of bags. Her mink coat is Dior.
> 
> Instagram credit.



I love her instagram.  I would love to know who she is.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis [emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fan Fan (Taiwanese Singer) and wife of Blackie Chen


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Perfect Day

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua.
> View attachment 3492884
> 
> View attachment 3492883


It's a lovely bag there is no denying this but I just cannot take to the 'look what I own' selfie style photos. Still, what's displayed.


----------



## lulilu

Perfect Day said:


> It's a lovely bag there is no denying this but I just cannot take to the 'look what I own' selfie style photos. Still, what's displayed.


I think that is quite common in photos of many women.  I don't think Jamie's photos are really showing off her bags too badly.


----------



## OneMoreDay

lulilu said:


> I think that is quite common in photos of many women.  I don't think Jamie's photos are really showing off her bags too badly.


Agreed. Most IG pics involve showing off one way or the other. Jamie's hardly an original there. I've seen worse, actually.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista's latest work.


Off topic, but thought I'd share her recent breast cancer awareness charity runway walk for designer Mark Bumgarner. #fashioncanserve #icanserve


----------



## Sienna220

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista's latest work.
> View attachment 3494508
> 
> Off topic, but thought I'd share her recent breast cancer awareness charity runway walk for designer Mark Bumgarner. #fashioncanserve #icanserve
> View attachment 3494509
> 
> View attachment 3494510
> 
> View attachment 3494511
> 
> View attachment 3494512


Stunning.  Thank you for sharing


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of fan fan, Taiwanese singer[emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Mae Tan's IG post[emoji4]


----------



## Rosieisgood

Not recent photo but I still think his birkin is awesome.
G-Dragon from Bigbang. (Kpop)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista is in Paris. Wonder what goodies are in the orange bags.


----------



## perlerare

Perfect Day said:


> It's a lovely bag there is no denying this but I just cannot take to the 'look what I own' selfie style photos. Still, what's displayed.





lulilu said:


> I think that is quite common in photos of many women.  I don't think Jamie's photos are really showing off her bags too badly.



 Its the _insta_nt self- branding thing.  We enjoy seeing the bags, though.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## mcpro

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista is in Paris. Wonder what goodies are in the orange bags.
> 
> View attachment 3495897
> View attachment 3495900
> View attachment 3495901



anyone can ID the gold skirt?


----------



## OneMoreDay

mcpro said:


> anyone can ID the gold skirt?


It's by Jaspal. A Thai brand. They have an online store.


----------



## mcpro

OneMoreDay said:


> It's by Jaspal. A Thai brand. They have an online store.



thank you so much.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.




With Michael Coste on the rooftop garden.


----------



## ManilaMama

Dang these ladies take good photos. I take bathroom selfies. LOL.


----------



## Rosieisgood

Rosieisgood said:


> Not recent photo but I still think his birkin is awesome.
> G-Dragon from Bigbang. (Kpop)



Sorry, this is a HAC. Found out just now that birkin and HAC are different. Slightly taller and with shorter handle, and so so gorgeous


----------



## Mosman

A model


----------



## Mosman

Anther one.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua at her birthday party.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Azrinaz Mazhar Hakim.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## chicinthecity777

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua at her birthday party.
> View attachment 3500668


I must say she looks so much better with lower hem lines! LOL Sorry I am just not a fan of the "forgot my pants" look in general.


----------



## OneMoreDay

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I must say she looks so much better with lower hem lines! LOL Sorry I am just not a fan of the "forgot my pants" look in general.


She's got the legs. If you've got 'em, flaunt 'em, I suppose. But everything in moderation, of course. I'm not a fan either but it's The Look here in Asia.


----------



## ManilaMama

OneMoreDay said:


> She's got the legs. If you've got 'em, flaunt 'em, I suppose. But everything in moderation, of course. I'm not a fan either but it's The Look here in Asia.



Yup, I agree. It's quite the "thing" here to show off them long gams. I think that contributes to the running craze here in my country. Everyone wants slim and mile-long legs!

I'm all for modesty but if I had her legs I'd probably be in micro skirts some times too haha. I'm happy to see her enjoy her body.. It's as if she's fully aware that looks fade sooner or later. Besides, she doesn't seem to pose sexually, which I appreciate. She's always got a wide smile in her photos. I am very amused seeing her barrage of pictorials. She strikes me as a person who is enjoying life (even at a superficial level). If only I can have as much time and money to pose for photos with Hermes and designer clothes everyday!


----------



## ManilaMama

Having said that.. I do need to comment that I'm not a fan of the uber high front-platform on her heels though. A few times, with a few choice outfits is ok. But all the time is kinda weird. It doesn't look good, IMO. 

If I wore tall platforms in front, I will do it UNDER my long gown to give the illusion of height. Keeping it seen like in her birthday photo makes the dress look like the equivalent of Capri pants.


----------



## H. for H.

Celia_Hish said:


> Yesterday was both HK Actress Tavia Yëung & Him Law's Wedding Day...Pic taken from Vivian Yeo's IG update, congrats to the newly-wed couple and they looked so perfect [emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482724


Tavia's dress is lovely, it would look so much better hemmed, without the puddle by her feet.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista with Anne Bochka of Cartier Paris.


At Elsa Schiaparelli.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Mae Tan's IG update [emoji4]


----------



## ManilaMama

Celia_Hish said:


> Mae Tan's IG update [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501671



Ah.. An electric fan by her dining table... I suddenly feel validated! (We have one too!) Now if only i had her Hermes!


----------



## troubadour

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua.
> View attachment 3501640



I just saw a video from Jamie Chua's youtube channel of her giving a tour of her closet. She shows her handbags, clothes, shoes, and jewelry. In a materialistic way, she is one lucky woman.


----------



## suziez

troubadour said:


> I just saw a video from Jamie Chua's youtube channel of her giving a tour of her closet. She shows her handbags, clothes, shoes, and jewelry. In a materialistic way, she is one lucky woman.


I just watched this and was totally floored.  I never, ever, saw anything like this......Amazing


----------



## luckylove

So many gorgeous outfits and bags! Thanks for posting the wonderful eye candy!! Jamie's shoes aren't the best, but oh well... so much other gorgeousness to enjoy!


----------



## OneMoreDay

A better angle of Jamie's lizzie B.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Throwback of Princess Sirivannavari at PFW.


I'm missing the lovely ladies from Thailand on the thread. But as the country is still deep in mourning for His Majesty, King Bhumibol, it's quite understandable they're keeping lower profiles. There are some pictures of them attending public gatherings or paying respects at temples and such. Even though they were carrying H, I felt it was disrespectful to post them here.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sultanah of the Malaysian state of Terrenganu, Sultanah Nur Zahirah.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Azrinaz Mazhar Hakim.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis & Elle Lam in Singapore attending Arissa Cheo's new line for Singapore Fashion Show...Congrats to Arissa [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Celia_Hish said:


> Rigel Davis & Elle Lam in Singapore attending Arissa Cheo's new line for Singapore Fashion Show...Congrats to Arissa [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507258


What colour is that bag?


----------



## Sky love

Celia_Hish said:


> Rigel Davis & Elle Lam in Singapore attending Arissa Cheo's new line for Singapore Fashion Show...Congrats to Arissa [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507258


These women look like they're dressed most appropriately for Hallowe'en !
Looks like Blue Glacier to me. Kelly looks great !


----------



## jpezmom

Sky love said:


> These women look like they're dressed most appropriately for Hallowe'en !
> Looks like Blue Glacier to me. Kelly looks great !


Yes, Blue Glacier!  I have this bag in 28 cm.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lien Hsia.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jaime Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's pics with her daughter...love the matchup matchup Burberry coat[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Azrinaz Mazhar Hakim.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista's pups!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio before Manny Pacquaio's fight.


----------



## luckylove

OneMoreDay said:


> Jinkee Pacquaio before Manny Pacquaio's fight.
> View attachment 3514343




Beautiful Photos! Can anyone tell me what size her constance is?? It almost looks too small to be an 18cm, but I am not great a judging those things.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sultanah Nur Zahirah of Terrenganu.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

OneMoreDay said:


> Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam.
> View attachment 3515199


She is so effortlessly chic !! my favorite Asian H lady on this thread.  Anyone can id her coat ?  TIA.


----------



## mcpro

OneMoreDay said:


> It's by Jaspal. A Thai brand. They have an online store.


 thanks for your help got the skirt already!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

mcpro said:


> thanks for your help got the skirt already!!


Yay!


----------



## slongson

chkpfbeliever said:


> She is so effortlessly chic !! my favorite Asian H lady on this thread.  Anyone can id her coat ?  TIA.



I agree!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## aizawamegamill

Guo Jingjing  Rose Lipstick?


----------



## Sienna220

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua.
> View attachment 3516060


I want that bag closet behind her lol


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## eagle1002us

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3515202


That simple unadorned bag is beautiful and I hope it's not used as a canvas.


----------



## eagle1002us

Sienna220 said:


> I want that bag closet behind her lol


I want the case with the diamond jewelry to the left of her.


----------



## nana9026

slongson said:


> I agree!



Me too! She looks chic and totally enjoyed herself in her travel pics which she looked natural and happy, not staged pics... imo .


----------



## slongson

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua.
> View attachment 3516060


Her collection is amazing!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's IG update [emoji4]


----------



## lulilu

slongson said:


> Her collection is amazing!



Jamie's grand marriage kelly is phenomenal!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## renet

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3518971
> View attachment 3518972



Love the H throw blanket! Simple and nice! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## eagle1002us

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua.
> View attachment 3501640


She bought a Rose Sakura K from a reseller, as noted on this thread a while back.  That would be nicer than the sporty brownish leather bag.  Otherwise the dress and hair are perfection.


----------



## eagle1002us

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua.
> View attachment 3507489


That is a beautiful lace dress but wow, it's short.


----------



## eagle1002us

OneMoreDay said:


> Jaime Chua.
> View attachment 3513269


This black dress is probably just about as short as the lace dress but Jaime looks really nice in the black.  It's more sophisticated; it suits her.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Iger: cleolynn
http://instagram.com/cleolynn
Her facebook: https://www.facebook.com/luckycleolynn/
She got so many gorgeous H bags!


----------



## rx4dsoul

OneMoreDay said:


> Jinkee Pacquaio.
> View attachment 3519337


Jinkee has a lot of beautiful bags and beautiful clothes - but it usually is a case of the clothes wearing her and they look like theyve been piled on her just because they are designer clothes that I do wonder if she hires a stylist. 

However, she looks gorgeous/lovely elegant and classy in this outfit and photo.


----------



## OneMoreDay

rx4dsoul said:


> Jinkee has a lot of beautiful bags and beautiful clothes - but it usually is a case of the clothes wearing her and they look like theyve been piled on her just because they are designer clothes that I do wonder if she hires a stylist.
> 
> However, she looks gorgeous/lovely elegant and classy in this outfit and photo.


I agree. I don't think she has a stylist, which explains the inconsistency. Sometimes she looks amazing, other times everything just clashes. Actually, I find that the more dressed up she is, the more pulled together the look. Casual just isn't her forte (though she has a few hits here and there). Jamie Chua's the same, I'm afraid.

Speaking of Jinkee, this is one of her latest looks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lien Hsia.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Carmina Villaroel in Santorini.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sultanah Nur Zahirah. The lady beside her is Sultanah Kalsom of Pahang.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Emily Lam with her husband and expecting her no. 2 [emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## eagle1002us

OneMoreDay said:


> Dsaks.
> View attachment 3521704


I like her.   She's generally quite sporty but always chic.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan and her daughter with matchy outfit [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Not sure if you ladies have seen this, but I happened to stumble on Youtube Jamie Chua's channel where she actually takes you on a complete tour of her wardrobe - even to the point where she admits she has more lingerie than her bags and shoes and we know how many bags she has! 



I am actually really surprised how well she speaks English and I totally didn't expect her to sound like that. I expected her to have a slightly higher pitched voice. Plenty of close ups of her bags and her jewellery.... ENJOY!


----------



## jmen

JC's wardrobe contents takes conspicuous consumption to new heights hat's fer sure.  As the shoe collection was rolling by, I thought hope her size never changes because that's a hellalot of shoes to sell off, though she might consider lopping off a toe or two.  (not serious on that btw)  She does speak English quite well, which is no easy feat and required a lot of dedication, so hats off to you, Jamie.  Here's a thought, you can always open your own pop up store if you reach the point on not being able to cram any more H purses on those shelves.  

If DH ever thinks too much is spent on clothing, etc., one need only to play this vid and I think that will zip the lips.


----------



## tulipfield

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Not sure if you ladies have seen this, but I happened to stumble on Youtube Jamie Chua's channel where she actually takes you on a complete tour of her wardrobe - even to the point where she admits she has more lingerie than her bags and shoes and we know how many bags she has!
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually really surprised how well she speaks English and I totally didn't expect her to sound like that. I expected her to have a slightly higher pitched voice. Plenty of close ups of her bags and her jewellery.... ENJOY!






jmen said:


> JC's wardrobe contents takes conspicuous consumption to new heights hat's fer sure.  As the shoe collection was rolling by, I thought hope her size never changes because that's a hellalot of shoes to sell off, though she might consider lopping off a toe or two.  (not serious on that btw)  She does speak English quite well, which is no easy feat and required a lot of dedication, so hats off to you, Jamie.  Here's a thought, you can always open your own pop up store if you reach the point on not being able to cram any more H purses on those shelves.
> 
> If DH ever thinks too much is spent on clothing, etc., one need only to play this vid and I think that will zip the lips.



As a Singaporean, isn't English likely to be one of her first languages?


----------



## chicinthecity777

tulipfield said:


> As a Singaporean, isn't English likely to be one of her first languages?


Yes as English is one of the country's official languages.


----------



## Boucheron

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Not sure if you ladies have seen this, but I happened to stumble on Youtube Jamie Chua's channel where she actually takes you on a complete tour of her wardrobe - even to the point where she admits she has more lingerie than her bags and shoes and we know how many bags she has!
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually really surprised how well she speaks English and I totally didn't expect her to sound like that. I expected her to have a slightly higher pitched voice. Plenty of close ups of her bags and her jewellery.... ENJOY!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

tulipfield said:


> As a Singaporean, isn't English likely to be one of her first languages?



Yeah, but the accent - like if she spoke over the phone I would not have picked up the fact that she is Singaporean (you know with the 'lah' at the end of every sentence, etc.)  she sounds almost, British to an extent (that is what I meant by her speaking English so well).


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ha! There seems to be actually more shoes and bags than lin gerie in there...but nice humor though.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan[emoji173]️


----------



## Kkho

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Yeah, but the accent - like if she spoke over the phone I would not have picked up the fact that she is Singaporean (you know with the 'lah' at the end of every sentence, etc.)  she sounds almost, British to an extent (that is what I meant by her speaking English so well).



English is our first language in Singapore. Mandarin, Tamil and Malay are our second. We were a British colony before. When I go to the U.K, people think I speak with an American accent, but when I'm in the USA, they think I speak with a British accent. So that's why we sometimes call it singlish i.e. Singapore English.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Flip88

@patxotic


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lien Hsia.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera and her mom.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## luckylove

beautiful photos! Thank you for posting.  Does anyone know who makes Jamie's white dress? It is very pretty.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Joe Chen - Taiwanese Actress, loving her croc Lindy[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

luckylove said:


> beautiful photos! Thank you for posting.  Does anyone know who makes Jamie's white dress? It is very pretty.


According to her IG, it's by Zimmermann.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## luckylove

OneMoreDay said:


> According to her IG, it's by Zimmermann.



Thank you!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan's new pics [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## HPassion

I was just gonna say she look v nice not showing her legs for once...


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam[emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan + her daughter cc [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lien Hsia.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai, Peepy Lee and co.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua doing some Xmas shopping at Ruelamode.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Piyapas Bhirombhakdi and co.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Papuean Skulthai.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan[emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio. Very festive!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan[emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista and her family.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lien Hsia and her friend. Love the Toile Bolide.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista at work.



Her latest bag creations.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.



Lunch with the girls.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## lulilu

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai.
> View attachment 3548806



Love her sandals.  I have been ogling them online -- wish I lived in a climate where I could wear them all year round.  That was the thing I loved about Singapore.  The heat doesn't bother me as much as the cold.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan[emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Birthday celebration for Rigel Davis yesterday [emoji512]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy Lee.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen with his fav travel bag


----------



## OneMoreDay

Actress Gretchen Barretto (right) and co.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heard Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Gretchen Barretto attending an economic forum in Japan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan & daughter having vacation in Tokyo now


----------



## Rouge H

Omg, I want to take that cute little girl home❤


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy Lee.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks


----------



## slongson

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan & daughter having vacation in Tokyo now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554155


OMG! Terri's daughter is sooooo adorable!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Miss Al

OneMoreDay said:


> Jinkee Pacquaio.
> View attachment 3555388



I love the blouse and the bag! is the blouse from H?


----------



## tulipfield

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista at work.
> View attachment 3547836
> 
> 
> Her latest bag creations.
> View attachment 3547837
> 
> View attachment 3547843



Am I the only one who thinks her art is completely amateurish?  If she wasn't a high society type (painting on Birkins), we wouldn't give her work a second glance.  Like Paris Hilton recording a pop album.


----------



## Serva1

tulipfield said:


> Am I the only one who thinks her art is completely amateurish?  If she wasn't a high society type (painting on Birkins), we wouldn't give her work a second glance.  Like Paris Hilton recording a pop album.



I love many of her outfits, how she combines them with her beautiful H bags and jewellery and yes, she is a very beautiful woman but I just don't like her art on bags, especially H bags. Yes there can be stains to cover etc. but still...I wish she would stick to canvas, her floral decorative style and exotic birds look the best on the wall and I could actually hang some of her pieces in my countryhouse, the vibrant colours are very happy.


----------



## Serva1

This is my favourite Asian lady, pic from her instagram. Peony Lim is wearing a 100% cashmere H stole in navy, the same style that I bought recently.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## H. for H.

tulipfield said:


> Am I the only one who thinks her art is completely amateurish?  If she wasn't a high society type (painting on Birkins), we wouldn't give her work a second glance.  Like Paris Hilton recording a pop album.



I try very hard not to glance at all and scroll past photos of her painted H bags, I think it is such a shame.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lien Hsia.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Gretchen Barretto.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan [emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Eva Junie[emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kong Hyo-Jin [emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Annabelle Rama.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sarah Labahti.


----------



## zinacef

H. for H. said:


> I try very hard not to glance at all and scroll past photos of her painted H bags, I think it is such a shame.



It actually looks flea-market-ish but she is influential in her country, so there it is.


----------



## chica727

OneMoreDay said:


> Lien Hsia.
> View attachment 3557317


Is this so Kelly in croc? I didnt realize it came with a crossbody strap?


----------



## H. for H.

chica727 said:


> Is this so Kelly in croc? I didnt realize it came with a crossbody strap?



There is also a buckle to adjust the strap, which I have never seen on current H straps.[emoji848]


----------



## thyme

chica727 said:


> Is this so Kelly in croc? I didnt realize it came with a crossbody strap?





H. for H. said:


> There is also a buckle to adjust the strap, which I have never seen on current H straps.[emoji848]



it's the kelly sport


----------



## chica727

chincac said:


> it's the kelly sport


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## H. for H.

chincac said:


> it's the kelly sport



Thanks chincac!  I recently saw a box leather one on Vestiaire and forgot there was a buckle on the strap.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Yes, it's a Kelly Sport. Better views here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/asians-hermes.785917/page-454#post-29859942


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Gretchen Barretto.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## chicinthecity777

OneMoreDay said:


> Jinkee Pacquaio.
> View attachment 3558863


My bag twins! I have never seen anybody else has this bag!


----------



## thyme

chica727 said:


> Thank you for the clarification.





H. for H. said:


> Thanks chincac!  I recently saw a box leather one on Vestiaire and forgot there was a buckle on the strap.



you are welcome* chica727*  and *H. for H.*



xiangxiang0731 said:


> My bag twins! I have never seen anybody else has this bag!



looks like blue paon to me...


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> you are welcome* chica727*  and *H. for H.*
> 
> 
> 
> looks like blue paon to me...


It could be. It looks like BI on my monitor and my bag looks exactly like that shade in photos. And it looks like epsom in the photo.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy Lee and ABL.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sharon Au.


----------



## ArchMaMa

ABL and her son seem at HK Lankmark.


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Treechada Petcharat


----------



## Celia_Hish

Treechada Petcharat


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan


----------



## Celia_Hish

*Myolie Wu and her husband, Philip Lee*


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua's New Year's Eve look.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy and ABL.


----------



## LailaT

OneMoreDay said:


> Peepy and ABL.
> 
> View attachment 3564071



Sorry as I'm not a frequenter here so perhaps comments aren't welcome, but...
Is anyone else thinking... Asian Gothic?


----------



## OneMoreDay

LailaT said:


> Sorry as I'm not a frequenter here so perhaps comments aren't welcome, but...
> Is anyone else thinking... Asian Gothic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564106


It's their mother-son thing to dress eccentrically. Almost performance art. But they're in head to toe black because Thailand is still in its one year mourning period for King Bhumibol. Either black or white is worn.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista botd.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Araya Hargate.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam. Peepy Lee in the background.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Eva Junie


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## lulilu

rosewang924 said:


> Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3569573



Jaime is holding my absolute HG kelly!  I have never been able to find one in good condition.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy Lee and ABL.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## chicinthecity777

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.


Love her unpainted bags!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lien Hsia.


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista botd.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam, founder of Ms. Gem by Siritorn.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam and Au Skulthai.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Cha Yer Yun (Korean Actress)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Annabelle Rama.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

My fave! Rufa Mae Quinto, Filipino actress and comedienne. Love her. She's such a hoot.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Filipino actress Toni Gonzaga, left.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Mae Tan [emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Filipino actress KC Concepccion with her mom, Sharon Cuneta. Apparently, she's had the Birkin since college.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Papuean Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks with Miss Universe Indonesia. Gorgeous!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua at the Marc Jacobs resort party.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## bababebi

How funny, Jamie Chua and DSaks are wearing the same sneakers. They must be the thing!


----------



## OneMoreDay

bababebi said:


> How funny, Jamie Chua and DSaks are wearing the same sneakers. They must be the thing!


Eagle eyes there, @bababebi!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Alisa Phanthusak, right, VP of Pattaya's Tiffany Show pageant.


----------



## Miss Al

bababebi said:


> How funny, Jamie Chua and DSaks are wearing the same sneakers. They must be the thing!


I am curious. Who makes these sneakers?


----------



## -flawless-

Miss Al said:


> I am curious. Who makes these sneakers?



I think Stella McCartney


----------



## LailaT

bababebi said:


> How funny, Jamie Chua and DSaks are wearing the same sneakers. They must be the thing!


With all due respect, yes same style, but different shoes - maybe that's what you meant!
I believe Jamie Chua's are Stella McCartney* and DSaks's are probably Prada.
*non-leather


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai. I've never been too enamoured with matte croc with ghw but this is definitely high on my wishlist now.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista. Jacket by Chanel.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Alisa Panthusak.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Treechada Petcharat


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan with her daughter


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## LadyCupid

K-Drama Legend of the Blue Sea featuring the mini roulis.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I just had to share this precious doggo.  4nitt.nott IG.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Jessica Jung!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

The Gutierrez clan.


----------



## LVsister

yodaling1 said:


> K-Drama Legend of the Blue Sea featuring the mini roulis.


Thank you for sharing this, Chun ji hyun was actually the actress who triggered My H fondness with her role in 'He who came from the stars'. I v bought several items she used in there Got to catch up the New episodes of her current serie, it is hilarious


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Treechada Petcharat.


----------



## lulilu

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua.
> View attachment 3576896



Love this outfit!  I can only assume Jamie gets driven places -- love those shoes but can't imagine walking far in them on sidewalks etc.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai. Love her coat.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista with a foster kitty. Precious!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya A. Hargate


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## bakkwa

@emilylam.ho


----------



## bakkwa

@ellyxxbean


----------



## bakkwa

@dykail


----------



## bakkwa

@gandavid


----------



## bakkwa

@gandavid


----------



## bakkwa

@naznazif1


----------



## bakkwa

@gaaarrickk


----------



## bakkwa

@pamelardana


----------



## bakkwa

@kanelk_k


----------



## bakkwa

@chrystan_x & @wendyyu_official


----------



## bakkwa

Chan Hoi Wan


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## CookyMonster

bakkwa said:


> Chan Hoi Wan



Chan Hoi Wan is....smiling! (gasp)
She looks much better these days....in her old pics, she look miserable


----------



## rosewang924

Jamie Chua


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera.


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista with Michael Coste. 


Botd.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Gretchen Barretto.


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## OneMoreDay

Diyen with Heart Evangelista, stylist Katrina Cruz, and designer Mark Baumgarner.


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## polevshchikov

This Princess Yahrini person is the epitome of 'Money can't buy you class'. She's like Kevin Kwan's Kitty Pong in the flesh.


----------



## tulipfield

polevshchikov said:


> This Princess Yahrini person is the epitome of 'Money can't buy you class'. She's like Kevin Kwan's Kitty Pong in the flesh.



Lol why do you see that?  She's not the classiest person I've ever seen but seems about par for the course for most of the celebrities on this thread.  [emoji849]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## Madam Bijoux

Please reassure me that it's fake snow on Princess Yahrini's Himalayan Birkin


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista on the way to the Schiaparelli show.


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An, love her H cap[emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualsaphanlamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## HoneyLocks

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 3582755
> View attachment 3582756
> View attachment 3582757
> View attachment 3582758





rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 3582760
> View attachment 3582761
> View attachment 3582762
> View attachment 3582765



the Hima in the snow just hurts...



OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista on the way to the Schiaparelli show.
> View attachment 3583905
> View attachment 3583906



such a wonderful outfit!
Does anybody know the designer?


----------



## OneMoreDay

HoneyLocks said:


> such a wonderful outfit!
> Does anybody know the designer?


It's by a Filipino designer named Mark Bumgarner. Fun fact: he used to be be a racecar driver.


----------



## HoneyLocks

OneMoreDay said:


> It's by a Filipino designer named Mark Bumgarner. Fun fact: he used to be be a racecar driver.



Thank you.
I googled his oevre, totally up my ally. (But not compatible with my figure and my wallet I suppose...)


----------



## polevshchikov

HoneyLocks said:


> the Hima in the snow just hurts...
> 
> 
> 
> such a wonderful outfit!
> *Does anybody know the designer?*




He's the guy on post 7925.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Carol Wang, the owner for Clozzet/Miss Sofi


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun in NYC


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua. Gong Xi Fa Chai, everyone!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan, daughter of Malaysian magnate Vincent Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924

Yuki Kong, Daughter of billionaire from Hong Kong.


----------



## rosewang924

Yuki Kong.


----------



## rosewang924

Yuki Kong.


----------



## rosewang924

Rich kids of Asia, Thai blogger Mae Sa.


----------



## rosewang924

Mae Sa


----------



## rosewang924

Mae Sa


----------



## rosewang924

Dsaks, Instagram


----------



## rosewang924

Gabrielle Choo, wife of Beverly Hills real estate agent Christopher Choo.


----------



## rosewang924

Gabrielle Choo.


----------



## rosewang924

Kane Lim, from a wealthy Singaporean family.


----------



## rosewang924

Arissa Cheo, Singaporean socialite. Hermes clutch.


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924

Kane Lim


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## suziez

OneMoreDay said:


> Chryseis Tan.
> View attachment 3587201
> View attachment 3587202


does anyone know what the bag is in her lap?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Cecilia Chng of Cecilia Chng Beauty.


----------



## Perfect Day

@patxotic


----------



## OneMoreDay

suziez said:


> does anyone know what the bag is in her lap?


I think it's by Zagliani.











I did more searching, it might be their Tebako satchel. On sale at Barney's.


----------



## rosewang924

Kane Lim


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## rosewang924




----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## rosewang924

Florinda Ho, Daughter of Macau billionaire Stanley Ho.


----------



## rosewang924

Sabrina Ho. Daughter of Macau billionaire Stanley Ho.


----------



## rosewang924

Sabrina Ho.


----------



## rosewang924

Sabrina Ho.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## rosewang924

Las Vegas.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jan Kuvinichkul of Primmalai, a Thai home fragrance brand.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio and family.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua with her daughter.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera with her mother and grandmother.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jan Kuvinichkul.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks. Apparently she was part of Miss Universe Indonesia's entourage in a stylist capacity.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio & co.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua and a friend.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lawd! That Syahrini woman is an embarrassment for us Indonesians.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera with her dad.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Saleha of Brunei.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Carol Wang [emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis [emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu[emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jan Kuvinichkul.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Toni Gonzaga last Christmas.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista at Delvaux's Philippines launch.



With Dr. Aivee of the Aivee Group.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dr. Aivee.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera.


----------



## snowbuns

I don't know who this is, but that bag is gorgeous. It looks like a fauve barenia. 







Terri Kwan 
32 bicolour box kelly 





Bonnie Kwon 
I am infatuated with her entire look - that jacket is stunning 
I think that's a matte croc in Blue Brighton 





Lynn Xiong 
I like the colour combo on this SO B. Looks like Rose Jaipur [or maybe crevette?]+etoupe+bleu electrique? 






Looks like Au Skullthai but not sure? 
That bag is stunning. 
Malachite is one of my favourite H colours and croc takes it so beautifully, looks like a clear deep sea!


----------



## OneMoreDay

snowbuns said:


> I don't know who this is, but that bag is gorgeous. It looks like a fauve barenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Au Skullthai but not sure?
> That bag is stunning.
> Malachite is one of my favourite H colours and croc takes it so beautifully, looks like a clear deep sea!



I loooooove Barenia. It definitely looks like it. And yes, that's Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## snowbuns

OneMoreDay said:


> Jinkee Pacquaio.
> View attachment 3596710


Is that a parchemin? Gris T could look yellowish in that light too, though


----------



## OneMoreDay

snowbuns said:


> Is that a parchemin? Gris T could look yellowish in that light too, though


Maybe Trench?
Gris T Togo





Parchemin Togo





Trench Togo


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sunshine Dizon, Filipino actress.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu [emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jan Kuvinichkul.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan at the grand launch of Four Seasons Tokyo.


With founder Isadore Sharp.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Two Christmases ago. Melba Eduardo Solidum, left, Filipino businesswoman.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## luckylove

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai.
> View attachment 3598919



Hmm.. while I do often admire many of her fashion risks which she typically pulls off... this isn't something I "get" at all! I do always enjoy looking at her photos though!!


----------



## snowbuns

I have a few anonymous/street style eye candy for you! 

 Japan 
Looks like marron chocolat? Both 35 I think, one of them looks bigger because of batwinging. 
I love the vintage style.
I am going to Japan this spring 
Cant wait 







I think this is in Europe 
but the lady is Asian 
awesome skirt + orange H omnibus with a twilly!


----------



## chica727

snowbuns said:


> I have a few anonymous/street style eye candy for you!
> 
> Japan
> Looks like marron chocolat? Both 35 I think, one of them looks bigger because of batwinging.
> I love the vintage style.
> I am going to Japan this spring
> Cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is in Europe
> but the lady is Asian
> awesome skirt + orange H omnibus with a twilly!


I love her skirt on the second picture. Is it Missoni?


----------



## snowbuns

continued...
Rose jaipur Picotin 





Girl in Seoul with a beautiful box 35 kelly 






More seoul 
Clemence (togo?) gold picotin
Dress & shoes are gucci


----------



## snowbuns

chica727 said:


> I love her skirt on the second picture. Is it Missoni?



I wasn't familiar with missoni skirts before - now did a quick search, certainly looks like it  Or could be inspired-by.


----------



## OneMoreDay

snowbuns said:


> I have a few anonymous/street style eye candy for you!
> 
> Japan
> Looks like marron chocolat? Both 35 I think, one of them looks bigger because of batwinging.
> I love the vintage style.
> I am going to Japan this spring
> Cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is in Europe
> but the lady is Asian
> awesome skirt + orange H omnibus with a twilly!





snowbuns said:


> continued...
> Rose jaipur Picotin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl in Seoul with a beautiful box 35 kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More seoul
> Clemence (togo?) gold picotin
> Dress & shoes are gucci


Thanks for sharing! I love how simply they style themselves, even with statement pieces.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks and co.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## audreylita

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai.
> View attachment 3598919


Reminds me of David Byrne and Talking Heads circa 1984.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Melba Eduardo Solidum.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dr. Aivee Teo.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio. Nice to see her with a Toolbox.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## lulilu

Thanks for all the photos.  Love seeing SG and other beautiful locations, as a backdrop to beautiful ladies with Hermes.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan [emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sultanah Nur Zahirah of Terrenganu.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## H. for H.

Charmaine Sheh (Instagram)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Hermezzy

H. for H. said:


> Charmaine Sheh (Instagram)


Gorgeous jypsiere....looks like blue atoll, which is just an incredible color


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## Hermezzy

OneMoreDay said:


> Jinkee Pacquaio.
> View attachment 3607267


I love the color of that kelly wallet....turquoise, perhaps?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Apple Hong


----------



## Celia_Hish

JJ Lin


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ong Ai Ling


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## **Chanel**

Couldn't help it, but this pic made me giggle a bit. I wonder what she is thinking here. If I had such a beautiful bag, I would probably smile from ear to ear but based on the expression on her face, maybe she wished that she picked another color for her beautiful gator Birkin ?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

He doesn't look too happy either.  Maybe he just got the bill for the bag.


----------



## OneMoreDay

**Chanel** said:


> Couldn't help it, but this pic made me giggle a bit. I wonder what she is thinking here. If I had such a beautiful bag, I would probably smile from ear to ear but based on the expression on her face, maybe she wished that she picked another color for her beautiful gator Birkin ?


This was probably taken during the national anthem (that's the only time they'll stand) so it's quite understandable if the Queen's expression was solemn and serious. She's usually smiling in pictures. These events are quite tedious anyway. I've been to a number of occasions attended by their Majesties and it's always the same thing. The most exiting part is when they arrive and there's a hush that falls over the crowd and then later when they leave there's this mad rush to take selfies.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Madam Bijoux said:


> He doesn't look too happy either.  Maybe he just got the bill for the bag.


Hardly.  He was once the world's richest man (still one of the richest today). They tend to splurge on jewels and cars anyway. Apart from the younger set of royals and extended branches of the family, I can never tell what make clutches or minaudieres Her Majesty is carrying (probably custom or really limited).


----------



## **Chanel**

OneMoreDay said:


> This was probably taken during the national anthem (that's the only time they'll stand) so it's quite understandable if the Queen's expression was solemn and serious. She's usually smiling in pictures. These events are quite tedious anyway. I've been to a number of occasions attended by their Majesties and it's always the same thing. The most exiting part is when they arrive and there's a hush that falls over the crowd and then later when they leave there's this mad rush to take selfies.


Interesting to know, thank you for sharing *OneMoreDay* ! I had no idea since I am totally unfamiliar with them myself, so I just had to giggle a bit when I saw their facial expressions in combination with that beautiful Birkin. But it makes more sense now .
And thank you and *Celia Hish* for sharing all the great pictures in this thread, I always enjoy looking at them .


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pace Wu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks at the Borobudur temple.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jinkee Pacquiao. 
Looking lovely in a beautiful dress and H.


----------



## snowbuns

Celia_Hish said:


> Ong Ai Ling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609331
> View attachment 3609332



Always love seeing an Asian lady with a B35!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai. Love her coat. The waterfall drape is lovely. Might be Rick Owens.


----------



## SugarHazard

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua.
> View attachment 3593741



Is something wrong with my eyes or does Jamie's face look so different now than from before?


----------



## SugarHazard

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua.
> View attachment 3602132



Never mind. I think I figured it out, it looks like she had a chin implant.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Blackie Chen with his twin boys [emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng in London attending fashion week [emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan and her friends [emoji4]


----------



## snowbuns

Padma Lakshmi 
with saffron ostrich Birkin 35 
kudos to her cafrying her son + a B.! 






Peony Lim 
I really like this look! 
Birkin 25, gold with phw 







Shu Mei Lee 
So Flash Kelly, etoupe. Interior is probably Bleu Paon or maybe Turquoise? 





Korean actress 
Ga-In Han (Han Ga In 한가인) 
Bolide (31?) in what looks like blue jean 
I don't know if this is a special edition bolide with all the insignia or if she customised it herself. 
Also she has a CDC with ghw..not sure about the colour, rouge H? Rouge vif?  







Korean fashion blogger flore_young 
I'm not sure but I think its Trench? Or maybe GT? 
Bolide 27


----------



## Meta

snowbuns said:


> Shu Mei Lee
> So Flash Kelly, etoupe. Interior is probably Bleu Paon or maybe Turquoise?


It's Bleu Azteque. 



snowbuns said:


> Korean fashion blogger flore_young
> I'm not sure but I think its Trench? Or maybe GT?
> Bolide 27


That looks like Sauge to me, with a hint of green in swift.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## snowbuns

I found this wonderful Taiwanese fashion blogger
She has so much eye candy...sharing some with you today!

I have to start with this one, because there is a guy with a lovely Kelly in the background, it looks a lot like Gris Mouette but thats not possible as this pic is from 2013...unless he time travelled that is! I think it is size 32, retourne. And the H dress on the model is gorgeous, I love simple designs in soft, flowy barely-there material 







Bleu Sapphir Birkin 30 phw, I think?  
Definitely clemence 
I love how slouchy it looks! And I'm not even a slouchy bag person 







Very pretty Bolide 27 (?) in Rose Jaipur (?) 





Birkin 30 
I'm not very well versed in yellows 
Is this soleil? 






28 Gold retourne Kelly phw 






I am in love with this constance necklace! There are also two epsom Constances in the back, blue jean (?) and yellow, maybe soleil (?)...I am not good at ID'ing yellow... 






Hope you enjoyed, and see you soon...


----------



## Meta

snowbuns said:


> I found this wonderful Taiwanese fashion blogger
> She has so much eye candy...sharing some with you today!
> 
> Birkin 30
> I'm not very well versed in yellows
> Is this soleil?
> 
> I am in love with this constance necklace! There are also two epsom Constances in the back, blue jean (?) and yellow, maybe soleil (?)...I am not good at ID'ing yellow...


Thank you for the eye candies.  The yellow doesn't look like Soleil to me but more like Souffre, much brighter. Soleil is a deep yellow though not as dark as Jaune d'Or. Soleil in my eye is the perfect shade of yellow, like the sun.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Jamie Chua


----------



## Moirai

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3616191
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua


Love the combo fur and leather pants look. Gorgeous B. Is it 35 in matte croc?


----------



## Hermezzy

weN84 said:


> Thank you for the eye candies.  The yellow doesn't look like Soleil to me but more like Souffre, much brighter. Soleil is a deep yellow though not as dark as Jaune d'Or. Soleil in my eye is the perfect shade of yellow, like the sun.


I agree re: soleil...it is true color perfection...


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## chica727

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616664


I love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Moirai said:


> Love the combo fur and leather pants look. Gorgeous B. Is it 35 in matte croc?


I am not certain. I love her look too but I thought the cap should go.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Song Hye-Kyo heading back to Korea after attending the Laneige Event in Taipei [emoji4]


----------



## Flip88

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3616191
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua


The Luminous One as she puts it. Great outfit though.


----------



## snowbuns

I Hye Yeong, Korean actress/singer in all white with her white Birkin...looks like a 35!  





actress Seung Hye Gyo 
35 B in Black 







Actress Son Ye Jin 
Chestnut Brown box kelly 32 
And I think that is a Balmain blazer 





Actress Kim Hyeon Ju 
I understand this is an ostrich HAC? Not sure! 





Lee Yeong Ae 
I love her, she is so beautiful! 
One of my girl crushes
Super understated with Gold Bombay 





She has a lion charm on this one! 





Actress Kong Hyo Jin 
Rouge Vif (?) 30 B


----------



## Flip88

@hluv208 I love this Sapphire Constance


----------



## chica727

snowbuns said:


> I Hye Yeong, Korean actress/singer in all white with her white Birkin...looks like a 35!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actress Seung Hye Gyo
> 35 B in Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actress Son Ye Jin
> Chestnut Brown box kelly 32
> And I think that is a Balmain blazer [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actress Kim Hyeon Ju
> I understand this is an ostrich HAC? Not sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Yeong Ae
> I love her, she is so beautiful!
> One of my girl crushes
> Super understated with Gold Bombay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a lion charm on this one! [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actress Kong Hyo Jin
> Rouge Vif (?) 30 B


@snowbuns: for some reason, the pictures are not showing. Could you reload again, please? I can't wait to see the pictures. TIA.


----------



## snowbuns

chica727 said:


> @snowbuns: for some reason, the pictures are not showing. Could you reload again, please? I can't wait to see the pictures. TIA.



I couldn't get that pic to load so I got another one from another website of her with the same bag! 





And..I also stumbled upon a pic of her with a blue (jean?) ostrich birkin 
I think its a 35, she's not exactly petite.


----------



## Monique1004

snowbuns said:


> I couldn't get that pic to load so I got another one from another website of her with the same bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..I also stumbled upon a pic of her with a blue (jean?) ostrich birkin
> I think its a 35, she's not exactly petite.



The woman on the left is actually a different person. Another Korean actress, Eun-Ha Sim.


----------



## snowbuns

Monique1004 said:


> The woman on the left is actually a different person. Another Korean actress, Eun-Ha Sim.


I'm such an idiot! Didn't even read the website text  
I thought she looks nothing like Lee Young Ae but then just assumed she changed...


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua. Love her LV Menswear shirt from SS17.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista botd last Sunday.


Her accessories collection at her new house.


----------



## Genie27

OneMoreDay said:


> Her accessories collection at her new house.
> View attachment 3620999


Thanks for posting this - it's an easy diy to display/store costume accessories in a shallow drawer.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Jessica Jung


----------



## Forex

snowbuns said:


> continued...
> Rose jaipur Picotin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl in Seoul with a beautiful box 35 kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More seoul
> Clemence (togo?) gold picotin
> Dress & shoes are gucci



Omg thanks for these pictures, please post more of seoul street style. [emoji7]
When i was there, i felt the streets in Seoul is fashion show everyday. Girls dressed so beautifully with their gorgeous bags.


----------



## QuelleFromage

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai. Love her coat. The waterfall drape is lovely. Might be Rick Owens.
> View attachment 3611338
> View attachment 3611339



That's RO. Might be the Exploder coat.


----------



## snowbuns

Jamie Chua with Himalaya Kelly




Not crazy about this look personally. Very little volume variation - everything fitted, straight and dark.
Kelly is beautiful...but I think I prefer the B in Himalaya. Or maybe a sellier Kelly.


----------



## snowbuns

Cannot get the pictures to show up. Theyre from her website perhaps they have some form of no copy protection on them 

Here is some eye candy from instagram. Im not sure who she is, but she has some beautiful H bags 





The colour combo on this B is orgasmic! 





Here it is again. I think its Rose sakura with gris tourterelle...might be wrong






She loves her pinks 




Lol @ pink flamingo


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam at a wedding.


----------



## HPassion

Wow so elegant and beautiful


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## snowbuns

Heart Evangelista's "bag of the day" 
What I think the colours are: 
Front - anemone?   sangles = gold?  handles & inner flap = bleu glacier? 
sides = etoupe?


----------



## OneMoreDay

snowbuns said:


> Heart Evangelista's "bag of the day"
> What I think the colours are:
> Front - anemone?   sangles = gold?  handles & inner flap = bleu glacier?
> sides = etoupe?



I was just going to post this.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

@snowbuns If I'm not wrong it's an Arlequin B and the colors are Ultra Violet, Etain, Bleu Lin, Blue Nuit, Etoupe, Marron d'Inde. There should be another combination but I think this is much lovelier


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## snowbuns

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai.
> View attachment 3624723



Wow...not sure about that dress! Her looks are usually so young, this dress makes her look so much older, almost frumpy  and the colour just accentuates the wrinkles on her neck, what a shame.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## lulilu

pinkiestarlet said:


> @snowbuns If I'm not wrong it's an Arlequin B and the colors are Ultra Violet, Etain, Bleu Lin, Blue Nuit, Etoupe, Marron d'Inde. There should be another combination but I think this is much lovelier



You are right.  It came out several years ago -- one of my grails (in a kelly).  Also came in a bleu/orange/two other colors variation.


----------



## snowbuns

OneMoreDay said:


> I was just going to post this.


Tpf kismet 



pinkiestarlet said:


> @snowbuns If I'm not wrong it's an Arlequin B and the colors are Ultra Violet, Etain, Bleu Lin, Blue Nuit, Etoupe, Marron d'Inde. There should be another combination but I think this is much lovelier





lulilu said:


> You are right.  It came out several years ago -- one of my grails (in a kelly).  Also came in a bleu/orange/two other colors variation.



I got one colour right  
I thought it'd have been a special edition bag as I couldnt spy a horseshoe


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista's ******** Picks.


Her latest twillies.


And as a special treat, here's her new shoe closet.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Mae Tan's Kelly


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista with a Mini Kelly.


----------



## snowbuns

Actress I Min Jong with her black Kelly. seems like a 35 
In the spirit of Grace Kelly, covering her baby bump from the paparazzi 






Yuri Song with her Birkin 35 






Han Ga In with a beautiful vintage box sellier Kelly, this is from a film "an outline of the study of architecture" 





Here she has a matte croc Kelly 





Hwang Si Hye with her Kelly - looks like parchemin 





...and a shoulder Birkin in raisin (?) or is it prune ? 





I Hye Yeong with her black Kelly


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio and her sister Janet.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera.


----------



## lulilu

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua.
> View attachment 3627751



Jamie has an amazing H collection.


----------



## rx4dsoul

This is @bb10lue of Instagram...she has quite a number of followers...im a fan of her simple minimialistic and laid-back fashion!


----------



## rx4dsoul




----------



## rx4dsoul




----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ong Ai Ling


----------



## Celia_Hish

rx4dsoul said:


> This is @bb10lue of Instagram...she has quite a number of followers...im a fan of her simple minimialistic and laid-back fashion!
> View attachment 3628867
> View attachment 3628868
> View attachment 3628869
> View attachment 3628870
> View attachment 3628871



FYI she is also a TPFer [emoji1]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## rx4dsoul

Celia_Hish said:


> FYI she is also a TPFer [emoji1]


She is? Oh I didnt know that! Thank you for the great info.


----------



## Celia_Hish

rx4dsoul said:


> She is? Oh I didnt know that! Thank you for the great info.



Yes probably similar timing /era when we joined TPF[emoji6]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## Kelly blossom

rx4dsoul said:


> This is @bb10lue of Instagram...she has quite a number of followers...im a fan of her simple minimialistic and laid-back fashion!
> View attachment 3628867
> View attachment 3628868
> View attachment 3628869
> View attachment 3628870
> View attachment 3628871



Love every look!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Hermezzy

Celia_Hish said:


> Melody Kliu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632099
> View attachment 3632101


Playful


----------



## Celia_Hish

June Tsai


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.





Previous botd's.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Celia_Hish said:


> Ong Ai Ling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628964


I know exactly where that district is in Hong Kong.  She must stand somewhat in her silver boots.  Just look at the other lady starring at her.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Flip88 said:


> View attachment 3617996
> 
> 
> @hluv208 I love this Sapphire Constance


She is a doll !!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu in Paris


----------



## Kelly blossom

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634194



Can anyone i.d. this cape? Thx


----------



## MegumiX

Too many Himalayan Birkin Croc in one pic? I'm starting to wonder the scarcity of this bag?


----------



## roseroyale

Kelly blossom said:


> Can anyone i.d. this cape? Thx


It's the Gucci embroidered wool cape, which I believe is from the Fall 2016 collection.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MegumiX said:


> Too many Himalayan Birkin Croc in one pic? I'm starting to wonder the scarcity of this bag?


LOL! I was about to say the same! It's too common now!


----------



## Kelly blossom

roseroyale said:


> It's the Gucci embroidered wool cape, which I believe is from the Fall 2016 collection.



[emoji4]thank you!


----------



## snowbuns

MegumiX said:


> Too many Himalayan Birkin Croc in one pic? I'm starting to wonder the scarcity of this bag?



The two ladies on the left - it looks as though the hardware is gold. I didn't know himalaya comes with ghw. I thought only palladium. Anyone know?


----------



## Monique1004

snowbuns said:


> The two ladies on the left - it looks as though the hardware is gold. I didn't know himalaya comes with ghw. I thought only palladium. Anyone know?



I don't know who they are but I've only seen GHW only on fake Hima Birkins so far.


----------



## MegumiX

Hi ladies, i think maybe it's the lighting makes the bag looks like it has GHW but in this clearer photos it is actually PHW. But i The ladies on the far right is carrying a what looks like diamond detailed HW birkin which is so rare and expensive in my perspective, .. I suspected she's carrying a fake and starting to wonder if they're all fake. I went to her facebook to see she brought the bag into Hermes store. here are some better view pictures of her bag.


----------



## peggioka

the picture that she played with the diamond himalaya in the store was kind of strange - in my store, the sales would not let you play with croco bag with bare hands (without white gloves), let alone a diamond one.  Also, there is no box around the bag, so it was supposedly taken from the display, but when was last time you saw a Himalaya diamond birkin on display   mystery...


----------



## chicinthecity777

peggioka said:


> the picture that she played with the diamond himalaya in the store was kind of strange - in my store, the sales would not let you play with croco bag with bare hands (without white gloves), let alone a diamond one.  Also, there is no box around the bag, so it was supposedly taken from the display, but when was last time you saw a Himalaya diamond birkin on display   mystery...


Only SAs need to wear gloves when handling leather goods. Clients are not required to wear gloves. And if a store has a diamond HW birkin, it almost definitely will be displayed, in a locked glass cabinet of course, but it will be displayed for sure. All croc birkins with diamonds I have seen in the stores I frequent have been displayed.


----------



## Oryx816

I assumed that was the bag she was using when shopping at H.  There is no other purse near and there is a bag with purchased goods.  I thought it was a pic of her putting her wallet back in her purse or something.


----------



## peggioka

how to you know all diamond croco ones are displayed until they are actually displayed?


----------



## chicinthecity777

peggioka said:


> how to you know all diamond croco ones are displayed until they are actually displayed?


Because my SA/SM/Customer relations tells me they got one in. And you don't get several of them and only display one so you can hide the rest in the back. It's like a badge of honour, you display it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Oryx816 said:


> I assumed that was the bag she was using when shopping at H.  There is no other purse near and there is a bag with purchased goods.  I thought it was a pic of her putting her wallet back in her purse or something.


I agree. This is more likely the scenario here.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmom.


----------



## lulilu

OneMoreDay said:


> Siritornmom.
> View attachment 3637435
> 
> View attachment 3637434
> 
> View attachment 3637436
> 
> View attachment 3637433



Love that tweed coat.  Anyone know the designer?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## meowmeow94

MegumiX said:


> Hi ladies, i think maybe it's the lighting makes the bag looks like it has GHW but in this clearer photos it is actually PHW. But i The ladies on the far right is carrying a what looks like diamond detailed HW birkin which is so rare and expensive in my perspective, .. I suspected she's carrying a fake and starting to wonder if they're all fake. I went to her facebook to see she brought the bag into Hermes store. here are some better view pictures of her bag.



The diamond plated is prob put on by jewellers after she purchased the bag because there are less diamonds than the authentic ones. The bag might have been fake though. That's what resellers have been speculating
In the four ladies picture, the lady in purple dress carries an authentic bag that she purchased from Madison Ave. The two from the far right are mýteries. Thought it is likely that the girl in the black shirt (in the middle) carries an authentic one. She went on press and said that so I took her words for it


----------



## meowmeow94

Jamie Chua & I. Ran into her today on Rodeo drive She is lovely and friendly!


----------



## Le.everlynn

meowmeow94 said:


> The diamond plated is prob put on by jewellers after she purchased the bag because there are less diamonds than the authentic ones. The bag might have been fake though. That's what resellers have been speculating
> In the four ladies picture, the lady in purple dress carries an authentic bag that she purchased from Madison Ave. The two from the far right are mýteries. Thought it is likely that the girl in the black shirt (in the middle) carries an authentic one. She went on press and said that so I took her words for it



Well, found image from Janesfind (top) and compare with hers (bottom) with the diamond sections. Hers diamond definitely is not from authentic diamond birkin, diamonds don't even lined up as a straight line. Too shameful to wear fake like that especially with high profile people. I still don't know who she is though


----------



## meowmeow94

Four ladies picture for your reference 
White girl authenticity's bag unknown
Black shirt girl's bag prob authentic
Purple dress lady bag is authentic (confirmed)
Black vest girl bag's is speculated to be fake..
What's your guess?


----------



## WYJ

OMG... I can't even tell...
However, I did sometime hear some high profile people wear facks for some event....


----------



## WYJ

rx4dsoul said:


> View attachment 3628879
> View attachment 3628880
> View attachment 3628881
> View attachment 3628882


Lovely bags with lovely styles


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dr. Aivee Teo.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun having vacation in Seoul now [emoji7]


----------



## Firdaus92

Rozita Che Wan, Malaysian actress.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pace Wu & Friends


----------



## snowbuns

Hermes Scarf
Vogue Korea


----------



## xincinsin

meowmeow94 said:


> Four ladies picture for your reference
> White girl authenticity's bag unknown
> Black shirt girl's bag prob authentic
> Purple dress lady bag is authentic (confirmed)
> Black vest girl bag's is speculated to be fake..
> What's your guess?


I'm very curious. Who are these Himalayan Croc ladies?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Mae Tan in California


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya Alberta Hargate


----------



## lulilu

Celia_Hish said:


> Mae Tan in California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646623
> View attachment 3646624
> View attachment 3646625



Love her casual kelly look.  I wonder what her strap is?


----------



## hedgwin99

I also like this Asian celebrity/model/blogger style.. pictures from CleoLynn IG. She got a couple adorable cats too 

I guess because of her VVIP status she always score most coveted color n size from H boutiques [emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An


----------



## jenayb

OneMoreDay said:


> View attachment 3637415



Any ID on her hat? [emoji4]


----------



## CookyMonster

Blackie Chen


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya Alberta Hargate


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## loves

Yang Mi


----------



## thyme

loves said:


> Yang Mi



wow...very bad pic of her! she looks 20 years older with her puffy face.


----------



## loves

chincac said:


> wow...very bad pic of her! she looks 20 years older with her puffy face.


i had to google her age ...she is still very young!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista. 






Boxes count, right?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista. Her work is currently being exhibited.




Visiting Florence.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.  Year of India CDC!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan is currently pregnant and in Hawaii [emoji4]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua.
> View attachment 3668044
> View attachment 3668046
> View attachment 3668047
> View attachment 3668048
> View attachment 3668049
> View attachment 3668051
> View attachment 3668052
> View attachment 3668054
> View attachment 3668055
> View attachment 3668058


JC looks really cute in the last photo in shorts.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sun Yen-Yen and her friends


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan and her bolide, lovely blue [emoji173]️


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan and her Daughter in Hawaii


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Rouge H

Those babies are precious❤️


----------



## KellyObsessed

I love Jamie!    wonder how many suitcases she travels with?    Terri Kwans daughter is so adorable.   Anybody knows if she is having a boy this time?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

KellyObsessed said:


> I love Jamie!    wonder how many suitcases she travels with?    Terri Kwans daughter is so adorable.   Anybody knows if she is having a boy this time?



Nope I wonder too...hopefully the 2nd one is a Boy [emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan and her family


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.







With her mom visiting Seoul.






Stopping by Guiltless in Hong Kong (consignment store).


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua in London.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## honhon

i really don't get jamie chua's hats and caps. it only makes me think of a chauffeur


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan with her croc Constance [emoji173]️


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dr. Aivee Teo.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## celinegirlhk

Ling Ling Piyadar








Hi ladies, I'm not sure if chatting is allowed but I've attached some photos above that I saw on Instagram and I'm trying to figure out what colour this Kelly bag is. I think it could be Gold, Caramel or Toffee (I think they're three different colours?) and was wondering if any of you could help me. I can't tell as I'm still quite new to Hermès and not sure whether different filters being applied makes it look different. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan with her Sister both preggy and they are looking good [emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng's mini Kelly 20 [emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Congrats to Terri Kwan as he is having a boy this time  [emoji4]


----------



## QuelleFromage

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua.  Year of India CDC!
> View attachment 3668094
> View attachment 3668098
> View attachment 3668100
> View attachment 3668155
> View attachment 3668156



Year of India Barenia B! 



celinegirlhk said:


> Ling Ling Piyadar
> 
> View attachment 3677784
> 
> View attachment 3677785
> 
> View attachment 3677786
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm not sure if chatting is allowed but I've attached some photos above that I saw on Instagram and I'm trying to figure out what colour this Kelly bag is. I think it could be Gold, Caramel or Toffee (I think they're three different colours?) and was wondering if any of you could help me. I can't tell as I'm still quite new to Hermès and not sure whether different filters being applied makes it look different. Thanks for your help!



Looks like Gold to me. Naturel contrast stitch and right color.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan with her daughter [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss Al

Jamie Chua looking despondent when it rained in Paris. Can anyone ID her shoes. Thanks.


----------



## lulilu

I'd love to know about the shoes too.  I never noticed Jamie having a tattoo on her leg?  Or am I seeing things?


----------



## Moirai

QUOTE="Miss Al, post: 31296698, member: 439075"]Jamie Chua looking despondent when it rained in Paris. Can anyone ID her shoes. Thanks.

View attachment 3683305

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
Looks like Chanel Short Boots Braided Lambskin or similar to it


----------



## Hermezzy

Miss Al said:


> Jamie Chua looking despondent when it rained in Paris. Can anyone ID her shoes. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3683305


Looks like she's at Dior on the avenue montaigne....if you have to be anywhere in Paris in the rain, that would be a good choice


----------



## bagidiotic

lulilu said:


> I'd love to know about the shoes too.  I never noticed Jamie having a tattoo on her leg?  Or am I seeing things?


I believe  it's new design  legging  or panty hose


----------



## Miss Al

Moirai said:


> QUOTE="Miss Al, post: 31296698, member: 439075"]Jamie Chua looking despondent when it rained in Paris. Can anyone ID her shoes. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3683305


Looks like Chanel Short Boots Braided Lambskin or similar to it
View attachment 3683319

View attachment 3683315

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
Thank you soo much.


----------



## loves

doubt it is a tattoo.
singaporean women of her generation (ie. the middle agers now) normally do NOT get tattoos; only gangster molls and bad girls do. different story now of course, tats are totally acceptable. took my 73 yr old mother 10 years to ask my brother if she could get a closer look at his tat. she says it's beautiful  but it took her a decade to accept it. LOL


----------



## Baja

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai.
> View attachment 3677641
> View attachment 3677642
> View attachment 3677643
> View attachment 3677644
> View attachment 3677645
> View attachment 3677646
> View attachment 3677647
> View attachment 3677648
> View attachment 3677649
> View attachment 3677650




Can you please help me identify her grey snickers .... thanks


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan and her Daughter


----------



## Celia_Hish

Song Hye Kyo (Korean Actress) arrived in HK airport yesterday [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan with her friends [emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng's Hermes Croc Verrou


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan with her Daughter


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## lipeach21

Celia_Hish said:


> Congrats to Terri Kwan as he is having a boy this time  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681316
> View attachment 3681317
> View attachment 3681318
> View attachment 3681320
> View attachment 3681321


what size and color is her pink b? Thanks


----------



## Celia_Hish

Song Hye-Kyo, Korean Actress in HK Airport heading back to Korea yesterday...she jus cut short her hair before leaving HK. When she arrives in HK was in long hair [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eagle1002us

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista. Her work is currently being exhibited.
> View attachment 3665213
> 
> View attachment 3665216
> 
> Visiting Florence.
> View attachment 3665217
> 
> View attachment 3665218
> 
> View attachment 3665219
> 
> View attachment 3665223


What color is the beautiful Constance?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan and her Daughter[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lukovii

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


Of course, it's vulgar as hell xD


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun with her croc Constance [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## lulilu

Celia_Hish said:


> Aimee Sun with her croc Constance [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693061
> View attachment 3693062
> View attachment 3693063



Anyone know what her cool shoes are?


----------



## beautyfullday

Celia_Hish said:


> Melody Kliu in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634196
> View attachment 3634197
> View attachment 3634198


fall in love with this color recently. feel so pretty in winter.


----------



## iclarice

lulilu said:


> Anyone know what her cool shoes are?


DIOR =)


----------



## lulilu

iclarice said:


> DIOR =)


  Thanks!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xian An and her Hermes


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An with her lovely Hermes [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

Celia_Hish said:


> Zuo Xiao An with her lovely Hermes [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695126


I think her lovely Hermes is too short for cross-body.


----------



## peggioka

celinegirlhk said:


> Ling Ling Piyadar
> 
> View attachment 3677784
> 
> View attachment 3677785
> 
> View attachment 3677786
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm not sure if chatting is allowed but I've attached some photos above that I saw on Instagram and I'm trying to figure out what colour this Kelly bag is. I think it could be Gold, Caramel or Toffee (I think they're three different colours?) and was wondering if any of you could help me. I can't tell as I'm still quite new to Hermès and not sure whether different filters being applied makes it look different. Thanks for your help!


Definitely not caramel, as caramel does not show such rich and deeper brown in this K


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## missD

Love all this eye candy! 

What ever happened to the general celebrities and public figures in Hermes thread?


----------



## allanrvj

missD said:


> Love all this eye candy!
> 
> What ever happened to the general celebrities and public figures in Hermes thread?



It's not a sticky thread anymore. I'm guessing there are only 5 sticky threads allowed per major designer forum, and the two chat threads replaced the Stars and Hermes and the Support Group thread for people saving up for their first H bag.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## allanrvj

that's a gorgeous kelly pochette


----------



## HPassion

But an idiotic pose


----------



## allanrvj

I like the pose. Grace Kelly used her Hermés bag to hide her pregnancy from the paparazzo, which then became the Kelly. Rigel Davis uses a Kelly Pochette to hide her, well, cat... from her own selfie--selfie being a sort of a modern counterpart to a paparazzi shot.

There's something meta, something parallel about it.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## xincinsin

allanrvj said:


> I like the pose. Grace Kelly used her Hermés bag to hide her pregnancy from the paparazzo, which then became the Kelly. Rigel Davis uses a Kelly Pochette to hide her, well, cat... from her own selfie--selfie being a sort of a modern counterpart to a paparazzi shot.
> 
> There's something meta, something parallel about it.


Maybe her zipper broke... 
The pose was probably deliberately suggestive since her phone cover declares her as a "wayward girl".


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jennifer Muchieh Lin


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan and H Lizzy B, love her H collection [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng with her croc Constance


----------



## lulilu

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng with her croc Constance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709466
> View attachment 3709467
> View attachment 3709468



She is very beautiful, a bit ala Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pace Wu is pregnant with her 3rd baby [emoji1348]


----------



## Celia_Hish

lulilu said:


> She is very beautiful, a bit ala Jamie Chua.



Hi sweetie...yes but I think nowadays I find Jamie is quite off or overdo even her face changes so much


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan Taiwanese Singer


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An at F1 Monaco


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan - 8 mths preggy


----------



## lulilu

^^^ a beautiful lady.  I do get confused by the clothes sometimes -- a sweater and short shorts?  What is the weather?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## allanrvj

She paints her H bags and sometimes sells them 







I mean, I will never get over this:


----------



## OneMoreDay

allanrvj said:


> She paints her H bags and sometimes sells them
> View attachment 3716430
> 
> View attachment 3716431
> 
> View attachment 3716432
> 
> 
> I mean, I will never get over this:
> View attachment 3716433


She's commissioned by clients to paint on their bags. She keeps her own pieces. If you look through the thread, there are plenty of photos and discussions about this. It's certainly not for everyone.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Melody03

I did not read all the messages in this thread. There is just too many. But I have watched a video where Jamie showed her Luxury items collection and I think her whole closet must be worth at least 10 million. She has hundreds of birkin bags, Cartier Jewellery, a handful of chanel bags, countless Hermes and chanel jewellery pieces, so many that it looked abit overwhelming to me. Try looking for Jamie Chua Hermes collection on YouTube. Lol


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.















I'm in love with this mini Kelly. Anyone know the colour? It just sings with the gold hardware.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy & ABL. Honestly iconic.


----------



## allanrvj

On a date:
"What kind of crazy are you?"
"I dress like my mom."
"You mean like your mom inspires you to dress well?"
"Uhm..."


----------



## petpringles

allanrvj said:


> On a date:
> "What kind of crazy are you?"
> "I dress like my mom."
> "You mean like your mom inspires you to dress well?"
> "Uhm..."


This is a bit cray cray for some (... like me!)


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aiya Chang (Taiwanese Celebrity)


----------



## Celia_Hish

Taiwanese celebrity Ann Wu's OOTD


----------



## allanrvj

^^that's a real nice chanel python bag. why do H avoid using python again? I can't remember the reason


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera with her baby girl.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphanlamsam.


















With Princess Sirivannavari.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sharon Au.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista in Hawaii to celebrate the 19th Philippine Independence Day with her fellow Filipinos.


----------



## peggioka

Celia_Hish said:


> Taiwanese celebrity Ann Wu's OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722516


I vaguely remember that H does not have bags in python because the python skin does not take color very well, the scales may come off easily, so the bags made of python will not last.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan Wei-Chi


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dr. Aivee Teo.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Gretchen Barretto.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Carmina Villaroel & Co.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks attending the Hermes Shanghai presentation.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy Lee.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Araya Hargate.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya A. Hargate currently pregnant with twin boys [emoji1348][emoji1348]and looking fabulous


----------



## allanrvj

^^ I guess it's ok if it's not too heavy but I still kinda worry about the Kelly when it's being carried like that.


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Araya A. Hargate currently pregnant with twin boy from IOfficielThailand


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jan Kuvinichkul.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Annabelle Rama with her grandson.


Daughter, Ruffa Gutierrez.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## audreylita

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai.
> View attachment 3740587


Very cute, the little girl already has the art of the pose down pat.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sharon Au.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

KC Concepcion.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio and her sisters.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Filipino actress, Isabel Oli Prats.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


Her sister Janet.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Raghad Taib, wife of Malaysia's Yang Di-Pertua Negeri (Head of State) of Sarawak. Sorry for the poor quality photos.


----------



## allanrvj

For some reason I can almost feel how heavy this Birkin is


----------



## OneMoreDay

allanrvj said:


> For some reason I can almost feel how heavy this Birkin is


I feel the same way. At least she's putting it to good use.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio. 


Janet Jamora.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Princess Azemah of Brunei.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera's mom.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Azrinaz Mazhar Hakim.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kinda cheating but I've missed Heart Evangelista. I love her pantry!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sultanah Nur Zahirah of Terengganu, Malaysia.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sharon Au.


----------



## audreylita

OneMoreDay said:


> Jinkee Pacquaio.
> View attachment 3747005
> View attachment 3747006


Lovely first photo.  A class act.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nazli108 on IG. Great mix of H colours and bag styles.


----------



## OneMoreDay

More Nazli108. Can't remember the last time I saw an Oxer bag on this thread.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Saleha of Brunei during the annual palace open house for Eid.


The palace is open to the public for three days. You get to meet the royal family and bring a goodie box home (usually some food and a drink), in addition to a green packet with cash for the kids. Lunch is provided as well. It's usually quite the production line with a whole army of staff (Istana Nurul Iman is the world's largest residential palace).




Probably the first time I've seen the Sultan driving his family members in on the golf cart.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Annabelle Rama.


----------



## OneMoreDay

It's been awhile since patxotic has been featured here.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy and ABL throwback.


----------



## allanrvj

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai.
> View attachment 3749981


I love her style. It's very Japa-nice (I know she's not Japanese). Very Rei Kawakubo, Junya Watanabe, etc.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam with Araya Hargate.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio. Manny had a fight in Brisbane, Australia.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista and designer, Mark Bumgarner.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista with Michael Coste.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu with her herbag


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai. I'm in love with this outfit. The exaggerated shoulders don't always work, but I like this a lot.


Dover Street Market.




At Wimbledon. I'm watching the Nadal v. Khachanov match right now and I've been trying to spot her in the crowd.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## allanrvj

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai. I'm in love with this outfit. The exaggerated shoulders don't always work, but I like this a lot.
> View attachment 3756251
> 
> Dover Street Market.
> View attachment 3756248
> 
> View attachment 3756246
> 
> At Wimbledon. I'm watching the Nadal v. Khachanov match right now and I've been trying to spot her in the crowd.
> View attachment 3756249
> 
> View attachment 3756247


I adore this woman's style


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

allanrvj said:


> I adore this woman's style


Right?  It's always interesting. Both this thread and the Socialites thread have a huge number of overlaps in terms of "safer" pieces. I've lost count of how many Dolce florals and prints there have been on either thread. It's nice to mix things up a bit.


----------



## dharma

OneMoreDay said:


> Right?  It's always interesting. Both this thread and the Socialites thread have a huge number of overlaps in terms of "safer" pieces. I've lost count of how many Dolce florals and prints there have been on either thread. It's nice to mix things up a bit.





allanrvj said:


> I adore this woman's style


I couldn't agree more. She wears all the progressive pieces so perfectly, and they don't wear her. True avant garde style


----------



## OneMoreDay

Vintage Peepy Lee & ABL.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## lulilu

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3758680



She looks great but that bush makes it look like she has a big green hair style.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya Alberta Hargate


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elva Hsiao


----------



## xincinsin

lulilu said:


> She looks great but that bush makes it look like she has a big green hair style.


I'm thinking that the big green Afro was deliberate. Well, that or her photog didn't see pass her face.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks. I'm really tempted to get a pair of Chanel ballet flats now.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## allanrvj

OneMoreDay said:


> Dsaks. I'm really tempted to get a pair of Chanel ballet flats now.
> View attachment 3760888
> View attachment 3760889


This lewk is very Hermes, I love it:


----------



## OneMoreDay

allanrvj said:


> This lewk is very Hermes, I love it:


Reminds me a bit of Jean Paul Gaultier's gaucho inspired Spring/Summer 2011 collection for Hermes.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## allanrvj

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai.
> View attachment 3763232
> View attachment 3763233
> View attachment 3763234
> View attachment 3763235


Her first outfit is trypophobia-inducing, but the rest, I like. I'm starting to get Demna Gvasalia


----------



## OneMoreDay

allanrvj said:


> Her first outfit is trypophobia-inducing, but the rest, I like. I'm starting to get Demna Gvasalia


Haha. I think trypophobia is triggered with a more organic pattern instead of a clearly mathematical, origami structure here. But yeah, I still have huge doubts about Demna at Balenciaga but his work at Vetements is interesting.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy Lee and ABL.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Raghad Taib.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Carol Wang and her friends


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks. Love the Off-White camo jacket.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya Alberta Hargate


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya Alberta Hargate


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphan Lamsam.




With her mom.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ruffa Gutierrez.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

OneMoreDay said:


> Panglamsam Nualphan Lamsam.
> View attachment 3770598
> 
> View attachment 3770596
> 
> With her mom.
> View attachment 3770597


Mother and daughter are both so chic !


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.




Wearing her Comme des Garcons train coat that was wildlife spotted at Hermes.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Princess Hajah Rashidah Sa’adatul Bolkiah of Brunei, President of Brunei Darussalam Girl Guides Association and Her Royal Highness Princess Hajah Majeedah Nuurul Bolkiah.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Patxotic.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nazli108.


----------



## allanrvj

She is my spirit animal. This is always my mood here on PF:


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au...Our National Day is coming soon and you can see our symbolic Color schemes in Red & White [emoji1215]


----------



## lulilu

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua.
> View attachment 3777897





Celia_Hish said:


> Sharon Au...Our National Day is coming soon and you can see our symbolic Color schemes in Red & White [emoji1215]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777943



Two totally different approaches to style in SG.  Love seeing ladies other than Jamie (whom I love seeing).


----------



## OneMoreDay

Patxotic.











With her mom.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## missD

OneMoreDay said:


> Patxotic.
> View attachment 3778667
> View attachment 3778668
> View attachment 3778669
> View attachment 3778670
> View attachment 3778671
> View attachment 3778673
> View attachment 3778674
> View attachment 3778675
> View attachment 3778676
> 
> 
> With her mom.
> View attachment 3778672




Girlfriend is fierce


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## allanrvj

I am *obsessed* with her Kelly. Anyone knows what size it is? I'm thinking 35 and she's just a petite woman, but I'm not sure.


----------



## OneMoreDay

allanrvj said:


> I am *obsessed* with her Kelly. Anyone knows what size it is? I'm thinking 35 and she's just a petite woman, but I'm not sure.


It definitely looks like a 35. She carries it well.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## chicinthecity777

allanrvj said:


> I am *obsessed* with her Kelly. Anyone knows what size it is? I'm thinking 35 and she's just a petite woman, but I'm not sure.


She's not petite. She's very tall. I have seen her IRL.


----------



## allanrvj

xiangxiang0731 said:


> She's not petite. She's very tall. I have seen her IRL.


oh really? wow. that Kelly must be 40 then.


----------



## chicinthecity777

allanrvj said:


> oh really? wow. that Kelly must be 40 then.


Look 35 to me.


----------



## Angelalaaa

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai.
> View attachment 3758676
> View attachment 3758677
> View attachment 3758678


May I ask what the size of the Birkin is? 30 or 35?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Angelalaaa said:


> May I ask what the size of the Birkin is? 30 or 35?


It looks a bit like a HAC from this angle but if it isn't, I think it's a B30.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquaio.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sanitpim Ekachai, President of Thai PR firm Pimplus.


----------



## rosewang924

Jolin Cai. Taiwanese singer.


----------



## rosewang924

Jolin Cai, Taiwanese singer.


----------



## suziez

OneMoreDay said:


> Sanitpim Ekachai, President of Thai PR firm Pimplus.
> View attachment 3779219
> View attachment 3779220
> View attachment 3779221
> View attachment 3779222
> View attachment 3779224
> View attachment 3779225


thank goodness someone else bought the rv birkenstocks other than me.......


----------



## OneMoreDay

Olivia Yui of Olivia Diamonds.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Liu Chen


----------



## Celia_Hish

Joe Chen


----------



## Meta

rosewang924 said:


> Jolin Cai. Taiwanese singer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779398
> View attachment 3779400





rosewang924 said:


> Jolin Cai, Taiwanese singer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779423
> View attachment 3779424
> View attachment 3779425
> View attachment 3779426



Her last name is Tsai not Cai.


----------



## Angelalaaa

OneMoreDay said:


> It looks a bit like a HAC from this angle but if it isn't, I think it's a B30.



Thanks! A HAC32 is now on my wishlist after searching the forum


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Araya Hargate's birthday greeting to Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy Lee and ABL.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Liu


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai in NYC.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Diana Ser


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An in Iceland...beautiful pics [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Olivia Yui.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## loves

OneMoreDay said:


> Siritornmam.
> View attachment 3782124
> View attachment 3782125
> View attachment 3782126


she doesn't look like she listens to guns&roses but i like that outfit; so casual and effortless but polished.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam. I love the first look!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista showing how she ties her H scarf.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista doing a WIMB with her croc B.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dr. Aivee Teo.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy Lee and ABL.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Korean Actress Son Ye-Jin (love her n she is pretty [emoji7])


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Patxotic.





With an IG follower who graduated from the same fashion school, London College of Fashion.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy Lee.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ong Ai Ling


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




That poor Kelly in the rain.  It's been miserable weather where I live too.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.



With her sister, Janet.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


Her throwback.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## peggioka

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua.
> View attachment 3794379


 happen to notice that the kelly is disproportional, hence the entire picture ....


----------



## OneMoreDay

peggioka said:


> happen to notice that the kelly is disproportional, hence the entire picture ....


It's probably the leg elongating app.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy Lee throwback.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Patxotic.


----------



## bababebi

OneMoreDay said:


> Patxotic.
> View attachment 3797584
> View attachment 3797585


Pretty picture but it is very dangerous to have an expensive shiny croc like this near a water sprinkler. One drop of water and bingo!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## audreylita

bababebi said:


> Pretty picture but it is very dangerous to have an expensive shiny croc like this near a water sprinkler. One drop of water and bingo!


Yes absolutely, I just cringed when I saw that photo.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Reina Hoshi. She's a Japanese model.  I love her clean classic style and she is so beautiful!






With her Bolide in Etoupe.





With her Constance.





With her Birkin.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.




Jinkee and Janet with Miss Universe Pia Wurtzbach.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dr. Aivee Teo.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## lulilu

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3804141
> View attachment 3804142



What color is the birkin?  So pretty.  Rose dragee?  Looks more purple.


----------



## bababebi

lulilu said:


> What color is the birkin?  So pretty.  Rose dragee?  Looks more purple.


I would say Glycine. Major love!


----------



## lulilu

bababebi said:


> I would say Glycine. Major love!



I love it too!  I forgot about glycine.  Thanks dear!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Valerie Ding and her dogs


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


With Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


With her mom.


----------



## Wiggerl

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai.
> View attachment 3812005
> 
> With Siritornmam.
> View attachment 3812006
> View attachment 3812007



i love your style, your bags and your pics - great!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ella Koon - 19th weeks of preggy with her 2nd one


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.



With a grizzly Toolbox.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.




Her daughter, Papuean.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


Shopping at H.


At home.


Working on commissions.


----------



## Chezza25

Love all the pics of fellow beautiful Asians and all their exquisite H pieces! keep them coming ladies!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marian Rivera. Dress by Erdem.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


At the Sevres H store.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Reina Hoshi.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan n her baby boy


----------



## slongson

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3819371
> 
> Shopping at H.
> View attachment 3819372
> 
> At home.
> View attachment 3819373
> 
> Working on commissions.
> View attachment 3819374



"At home." - OMG! Those are my favorite cookies! YUM!


----------



## Alivia

Love Reina Hoshi's little Bs Are they size 25?


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Alivia said:


> Love Reina Hoshi's little Bs Are they size 25?


Yes, they are the size 25. I think the Birkin is growing on me because of Reina (even though my holy grail bag is the Bolide).


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Patxotic.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphan Lamsam working that classic black Bolide.





With her mom.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

OneMoreDay said:


> Siritornmam.
> View attachment 3824921



I love her classic style.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


Not H but I just had to share this amazing top/jacket. Out of this world.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

OneMoreDay said:


> Panglamsam Nualphan Lamsam working that classic black Bolide.
> View attachment 3824905
> View attachment 3824907
> View attachment 3824908
> View attachment 3824909
> 
> With her mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824910
> View attachment 3824911


She is the most stylish Asian socialite on this thread.  Always dresses to the occasion.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pauline Lan (Taiwanese Host)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Aim Pintongta, one of former Thai Prime Minister Thaksin Shinawatra's daughters.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ing Paetongtarn, Thaksin's other daughter.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

L'Officiel Thailand group before their trip to Abu Dhabi. Jamie Chua is also with them.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Piyapas Bhirombhakdi.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Olivia Yui.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Papuean Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Aim Pintongta.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan looks so slim after jus gave birth not long 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Stephanie Er's recent posts from IG, love her H bags [emoji173]️


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## OneMoreDay

Patxotic.


----------



## Monique1004

OneMoreDay said:


> Patxotic.
> View attachment 3829797
> View attachment 3829798
> View attachment 3829799
> View attachment 3829800
> View attachment 3829801



Wow, the amazing shot with silk vest!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Aim Pintongta.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Patxotic.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua and Co. Some old pics from Jamie's photo diary IG. A few are repeats from previous posts.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

More Jamie Chua and Co. The last one was during the F1 Grand Prix in Singapore.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Song Hye Kyo with Song Joong Ki currently in Paris and both will be holding their wedding on Oct 31....congrats


----------



## Monique1004

Celia_Hish said:


> Song Hye Kyo with Song Joong Ki currently in Paris and both will be holding their wedding on Oct 31....congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835414



Such a cute couple...


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan n Daughter....love them [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Monique1004

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan n Daughter....love them [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836083
> View attachment 3836085
> View attachment 3836086
> View attachment 3836087
> View attachment 3836088
> View attachment 3836089
> View attachment 3836091



Oh my gosh! That would be the most expensive little girl purse.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Song Hye Kyo in Paris...my Guess is the pic is taken by Joong Ki...so sweet [emoji173]️


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu and Kelly Danse [emoji173]️


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Reina Hoshi


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks in Dubrovnik.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Olivia Yui.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Panglamsam Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Obligatory Jamie Chua closet porn.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy Lee and Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sharon Au in Paris.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au in Paris for Fashion Week


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng with her H


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Sharon Au


----------



## Alivia

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng with her H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842056
> View attachment 3842057


Love this B What colour is it?? Malachite or something darker?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## Celia_Hish

One last pic of Sharon Au


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Alivia said:


> Love this B What colour is it?? Malachite or something darker?


`

My best guess would be either Malachite or Colvert


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## am2022

Reina hoshi's photos on IG... love her


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## am2022

More of reina hoshi !!!
The gold lace skirt I want


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An with her Hermes boots


----------



## Celia_Hish

Stephanie Er’s jus posted a new pic with her H bags (that is her Friend)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Another pic of Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Aim Pintongta.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dr. Aivee Teo.


----------



## Perfect Day

@patxotic


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## luckylove

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3850008
> View attachment 3850009



So cute! I am not sure how she was able to get her daughter to wear the shoes... She is quite the adorable fashion plate.  My nieces would not have cooperated wearing those at such a young age.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pace Wu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Tina Craig’s H collection


----------



## Celia_Hish

Carina Lau


----------



## Meta

Just came across Anita Yuen's IG account.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Prada_Princess

@Patxotic in a gorgeous fur


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua & co.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Clara Lee


----------



## Celia_Hish

Stephanie Er’s post from her Arch Army line


----------



## lulilu

Celia_Hish said:


> Clara Lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860716



Love this coat -- anyone know who makes it?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ann Wu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan & co.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Stephanie Er


----------



## ap.

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3848236
> 
> @patxotic



I wonder what she looks like with her mouth fully closed.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fish Leong, Singer


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 3866014


I saw her in my Hermes store this past weekend.


----------



## luckylove

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I saw her in my Hermes store this past weekend.



Love her and her unique style. Is she tiny in person?


----------



## chicinthecity777

luckylove said:


> Love her and her unique style. Is she tiny in person?


She's quite petite! I saw her came in to the store and I thought "I know this person from somewhere" and then realised I know of this person! LOL!


----------



## luckylove

xiangxiang0731 said:


> She's quite petite! I saw her came in to the store and I thought "I know this person from somewhere" and then realised I know of this person! LOL!



That must have been quite a moment! How fun! best wishes to you!!


----------



## Pinkie*

Beautiful ladies with beautiful bags


----------



## chicinthecity777

luckylove said:


> That must have been quite a moment! How fun! best wishes to you!!


Thank you dear! It was fun indeed! And I had to explain to the security guard at my H store (who I have known for years) who she was. He had no idea and I was like "how can you not know" and then I thought doh, not everybody reads TPF!!! Especially a straight macho male like him!


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## Celia_Hish

Show Lo’s H bag [emoji173]️


----------



## Celia_Hish

Cho Ji Woo spotted attending Song Joong Ki & Song Hye Kyo’s Wedding Day yesterday[emoji173]️


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pace Wu with her white H


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Liu Chen


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya Alberta Hargate


----------



## thelilachour

OneMoreDay said:


> Peepy Lee and Au Skulthai.
> View attachment 3841080



LOL a yellow fendi peekaboo as a charm on yellow kelly, so cute


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fish Leong with her new iPhone X


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Perfect Day

@patxotic


----------



## [vogue]

^ I love the colour scheme of this picture! And that fur looks so cosy!!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fish Leong


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Celia_Hish said:


> Cho Ji Woo spotted attending Song Joong Ki & Song Hye Kyo’s Wedding Day yesterday[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868031


I saw this photo too last week and she is head to toe stylish.  The mini K looks like a vintage.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An


----------



## Celia_Hish

chkpfbeliever said:


> I saw this photo too last week and she is head to toe stylish.  The mini K looks like a vintage.



Yeah indeed [emoji4]


----------



## Pinkie*

Very Cool ladies


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ann Wu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan with her 40 Birkin


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu more pics


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Prada_Princess

Jamie Chua In a chinchilla with her H in London

Her IG


----------



## Prada_Princess

And another


----------



## [vogue]

What colour/leather is Terri's B40? I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pace Wu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Anita Yuen


----------



## [vogue]

Anita looks amazing. I swear she hasn’t changed much in the past 20 years!!! Her face looks soft and gorgeous!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lee Min Jung Korean


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Celia_Hish said:


> Anita Yuen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888237
> View attachment 3888239
> View attachment 3888240
> View attachment 3888241


Her Constance looks a bit too shiny for that exotic skin.  Mind you I've seen a lot of really good replicas on IG from the counterfeiters.  They use real import exotic skins and it is hard to tell sometimes from the real deal.


----------



## Celia_Hish

chkpfbeliever said:


> Her Constance looks a bit too shiny for that exotic skin.  Mind you I've seen a lot of really good replicas on IG from the counterfeiters.  They use real import exotic skins and it is hard to tell sometimes from the real deal.



Hmmm...that’s quite true unless it’s the lightning, hopefully this is not what we think is the fake pieces


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Valerie Ding


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Aimee Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pace Wu and her bags


----------



## flyingriz

lol im asian but cannot afford even a zipper of hermes


----------



## holdmystars

Celia_Hish said:


> Aimee Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890799
> View attachment 3890800



She makes the halzan look quite rocker chic and cool!


----------



## Celia_Hish

holdmystars said:


> She makes the halzan look quite rocker chic and cool!



Yes looks so chic [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fan Jiang & Kenny Bee


----------



## audreylita

chkpfbeliever said:


> Her Constance looks a bit too shiny for that exotic skin.  Mind you I've seen a lot of really good replicas on IG from the counterfeiters.  They use real import exotic skins and it is hard to tell sometimes from the real deal.


I have a black croc constance in nilo and it too is very shiny, just like these photos.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pace Wu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ann Wu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Arissa Cheo


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ni Ni Ou Yang and Arissa Cheo


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## Ethengdurst

Imelda Marcos


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan and friends


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun with her beautiful mummy[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Belindaaa

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


wow... this is gorgeous! It is like a dream bag.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3914466
View attachment 3914467


----------



## Celia_Hish

Apple Hong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya Alberta Hargate


----------



## MaryAndDogs

I've gotta say that I really love this lady's style:  Au Skulthai. 

She's absolutely amazing and manages to to look like a star in every single pic...A star who's on vacation   This thread has been special/pretty bag overload for me (very enjoyable though!  ha!  ) but Au Skulthai is just something else. Wow! So much style! 

She always looks so very comfortable in her clothes ...Does she even own a pair of spiky heels?  Can't even begin to imagine a woman like her doing this to her feet  

i would love to go on a hike with her  Judging by her style, she would come armed with some gorgeous croc bag and a pair of very comfortable sneakers  Wouldn't that be fun? Well, one can always dream  

Hope that you'll keep the pics coming! It's so enjoyable to see all the amazing handbags and different styles!


----------



## Antigone

Heart Evangelista


----------



## Antigone

Marian Rivera and husband Dingdong Dantes


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ella Koon


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Celia_Hish said:


> Serena Chen Liu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918535


Love her coat.  Is that Chanel ?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Celia_Hish said:


> Rigel Davis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918532


What a beautiful picture!!


----------



## oohshinythings

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love her coat.  Is that Chanel ?


Yep. it's a Chanel coat-dress from a couple of years back


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya Alberta Hargate with one of her twin Son


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya Alberta Hargate with one of her twin Son


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ock Joo Hyun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lilian from Taiwanese n pics from her blog


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lillian from Taiwan and pics from her IG


----------



## Celia_Hish

JJ Lin


----------



## Luxeluv55

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


Wow your bag is ABSOLUTELY stunning in every way!!! Enjoy


----------



## Luxeluv55

IFFAH said:


> Jamie Chua


Jamie’s collection is made of dreams...so beautiful. It’s art!


----------



## [vogue]

Celia_Hish said:


> Melody Kliu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936688



I love this outfit! Simple, effective, chic. 

Also, I'm absolutely LOVING Terri Kwan's style!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua doing some de-cluttering.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan with her travel friends in Tokyo now [emoji4]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista's recent trip to Paris Fashion Week.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai.
> View attachment 3956545
> View attachment 3956546
> View attachment 3956547
> View attachment 3956548
> View attachment 3956549
> View attachment 3956550
> View attachment 3956551
> View attachment 3956552
> View attachment 3956553




When I grow up, I want to be Au Skulthai!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Side note, where does Au Skulthai shop? I've seen Gucci and other designers mentioned, but she seems to have a signature silhouette and some of her outfits I haven't been able to ID.


----------



## OneMoreDay

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Side note, where does Au Skulthai shop? I've seen Gucci and other designers mentioned, but she seems to have a signature silhouette and some of her outfits I haven't been able to ID.


Yohji Yamamoto definitely. Maybe some Sacai, Ann Demeulemeester or Rick Owens? She wears some local Thai brands too.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dr. Aivee Teo.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## baghag21

OneMoreDay said:


> Yohji Yamamoto definitely. Maybe some Sacai, Ann Demeulemeester or Rick Owens? She wears some local Thai brands too.



And copious amounts of Comme Des Garçons.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Barbie Dee


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan made such a gorgeous bride. She's wearing a diamond studded H cuff for the Chinese ceremony.




Bonus wedding photo from the Islamic ceremony. Congrats to the happy couple!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dr. Aivee Teo.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## Monique1004

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai.
> View attachment 3959556
> View attachment 3959557



I wonder why she took a picture in front of this dentist's office.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya Alberta Hargate


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.






Some pics from the holiday season:


----------



## doni

BagsNBaguettes said:


> When I grow up, I want to be Au Skulthai!



This! She has such great style.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Treechada Petcharat


----------



## Inkbluelover

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 3963117


Can anyone id her shoes? It is so elegant! Thanks in advance


----------



## OneMoreDay

Inkbluelover said:


> Can anyone id her shoes? It is so elegant! Thanks in advance


They look to be Aquazzura's Powder Puff slingbacks.


From Matches:
	

		
			
		

		
	



There's also a kitten heel version on Harrods:


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista with Filipino artist, Raffy T. Napay looking at his work, a piece which took 9 months to complete.


----------



## Inkbluelover

OneMoreDay said:


> They look to be Aquazzura's Powder Puff slingbacks.
> View attachment 3965750
> 
> From Matches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965751
> 
> There's also a kitten heel version on Harrods:
> View attachment 3965752


Thank you so much, going to order one!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Inkbluelover said:


> Thank you so much, going to order one!


It's a lovely design. Enjoy!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Apple Hong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Korean actress Sung Yuri


----------



## GinGin

DW


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun & Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

ABL & Peepy Lee wishing a Happy Chinese New Year.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua for Valentine's Day and Chinese New Year.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Monique1004

OneMoreDay said:


> Jamie Chua for Valentine's Day and Chinese New Year.
> View attachment 3971297
> View attachment 3971296



I wonder all those boxes are new ones...


----------



## Rouge H

Insane


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Monique1004 said:


> I wonder all those boxes are new ones...




Given the rumors of her carrying around the 'F-A-K-E' word in bags (and her propensity for staged shoots), I'm willing to bet these are boxes she already owns and is, ahem, recycling......


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam & her mom


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan and her daughter


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

JJ Lin


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hannah Quinlivan


----------



## Celia_Hish

JJ Lin


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hannah Quinlivan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

JJ Lin


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## lulilu

^^^great modeling shot wearing a Chanel coat too.


----------



## Meta

Anita Yuen with Bandana CSGM


----------



## Meta

Just stumbled upon TVB actress Vivien Yeo's IG and realized that she's quite the Hermes fan as well.


----------



## Meta

More H sightings of Vivien Yeo


----------



## chkpfbeliever

weN84 said:


> More H sightings of Vivien Yeo
> View attachment 3984215
> View attachment 3984216
> View attachment 3984212
> View attachment 3984213
> View attachment 3984214
> View attachment 3984210
> View attachment 3984211
> View attachment 3984207
> View attachment 3984208
> View attachment 3984209


She got a nice collection.  I didn't know that as well.  They look good on her.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu with Janet Yang [
ATTACH=full]3984878[/ATTACH]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya Alberta Hargate


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Korean actress So Ah Hong with Kelly Long Wallet in crocodile .. Fuschia maybe?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu’s H reveal (her black mini Kelly) and attended Hermes Show in Paris[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Valerie Ding


----------



## OneMoreDay




----------



## Jesscicika

As an asian, can I just say this thread is so inspiringI'm so thankful


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista's puppo.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

OneMoreDay said:


>



She is one few Asian women that can carry H RTW so well.


----------



## HMuse

chkpfbeliever said:


> She is one few Asian women that can carry H RTW so well.


agree!


----------



## OneMoreDay

chkpfbeliever said:


> She is one few Asian women that can carry H RTW so well.


I think it boils down to aesthetic. Many people featured on this thread are either avant garde, or very trendy, or a mix of trendy and with classic pieces. Her style is very classic. It's not fussy or overcomplicated.


----------



## OneMoreDay




----------



## tammywks

Korean actress Sung Yu Ri with GP (7/3/2018)


----------



## azenis

OneMoreDay said:


>




Can anyone ID the cream coat?


----------



## Meta

azenis said:


> Can anyone ID the cream coat?


It's from Hermès.


----------



## azenis

weN84 said:


> It's from Hermès.



Yes, I was just wondering the specific model and season and see if I can get it for wife still.


----------



## Meta

azenis said:


> Yes, I was just wondering the specific model and season and see if I can get it for wife still.


I suggest asking your SA with a pic of this coat so that the RTW dept/manager can assist you on that front. Good luck!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

azenis said:


> Can anyone ID the cream coat?


That cream coat!  To die for pretty!


----------



## cavalla

azenis said:


> Yes, I was just wondering the specific model and season and see if I can get it for wife still.



I believe it's from 17 Pre-fall or FW.


----------



## cavalla

azenis said:


> Yes, I was just wondering the specific model and season and see if I can get it for wife still.



Pre-Fall

https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/pre-fall-2017/hermes/slideshow/collection#6

But this one is hard to get. I know Paris cancelled the delivery on this specific piece to some stores. Good luck!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Meta

Gigi Lai with fine jewelry & H RTW




Lin Xia Wei with Dechainee Barenia Kelly


----------



## kelly7

Wow i love the Kelly Dechainee, very rarely!


----------



## azenis

Thanks for all the help.

I sent a line to my SA, but I think it being RTW and from an year earlier, it might be difficult to find. 

Oh well, one can dream.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## seasounds

OneMoreDay said:


> Chryseis Tan.
> View attachment 4000881
> View attachment 4000879
> View attachment 4000880


This is so lovely.  The K is just perfect in these photos.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Arissa Cheo


----------



## mes tresors

weN84 said:


> Gigi Lai with fine jewelry & H RTW
> View attachment 3995979
> 
> View attachment 3995980
> 
> Lin Xia Wei with Dechainee Barenia Kelly
> View attachment 3995981


So gorgeous!


----------



## mes tresors

Celia_Hish said:


> Serena Chen Liu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999826


So chic!


----------



## mes tresors

gorgeous H bags of different colors!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lee Min-Jung


----------



## Meta

Gigi Lai with fine jewelry


Vivien Yeo


----------



## Celia_Hish

Cho Yeo-Jeong (Korean Actress)


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fish Leong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jung Ryeo Won


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Poy Treechada


----------



## Celia_Hish

Valerie Ding


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ok Joo Hyun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Amber An


----------



## TankerToad

Celia_Hish said:


> Poy Treechada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013129



I have that same Hermes camel coat !
Fun to see it here


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ann Kok


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ok Joo Hyun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fish Leong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya A. Hargate


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis’s new custom 25K in matte gold HW just arrived


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Apple Hong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hannah Quinlivan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pace Wu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Jung Ryeo Won


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya A Hargate with her hubby


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya A. Hargate


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan now preggy with her 3rd bb


----------



## Celia_Hish

JJ Lin with his new supreme rimowa, loving everything


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Choi Ji Woo


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fish Leong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim’s new H reveal, love the emerald croc...so pretty


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ella Koon


----------



## Celia_Hish

Arissa Cheo with friends


----------



## Celia_Hish

Arissa Cheo


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## allywchu1

Celia_Hish said:


> Poy Treechada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013129





Celia_Hish said:


> Poy Treechada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013129



I like the H post of these folks


----------



## allywchu1

weN84 said:


> Anita Yuen with Bandana CSGM
> View attachment 3983505



Is that economy?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan now 4 mths preggy after just had her 2nd Son. Only married for 5 years n will expect her 3rd child in Oct I think


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fish Leong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Treechada Petcharat


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Aimee Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Patty Hou


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Chan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Valerie Ding


----------



## Celia_Hish

Carol Wang with her kids


----------



## Celia_Hish

Song Hye Kyo attended the Sulwhasoo Event yesterday and heading back today from Shanghai to Seoul [emoji928]


----------



## EscalaManila

Gorgeous bags!  The pink croc leather is to die for!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan now having her 3rd pregnancy


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng’s lovely croc Kelly


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ok Joo Hyun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis at her own office, so lovely


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## luckylove

Celia_Hish said:


> Rigel Davis at her own office, so lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078886



Beautiful photos!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Valerie Ding


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yvonne Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Clara Lee Sung-Min


----------



## Celia_Hish

Carina Lau


----------



## Celia_Hish

Carina Lau


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim’s new H croc purchase and lovely wallet


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan having family vacation in Japan


----------



## Monique1004

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan having family vacation in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090872
> View attachment 4090873
> View attachment 4090874
> View attachment 4090875
> View attachment 4090876
> View attachment 4090877
> View attachment 4090878



I wonder if that is a real mini Birkin her daughter is carrying...


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## peggioka

Is this the IT girl from Singapore that recently had a baby?  She used to be holding a kelly wallet in electric blue or some dark color a lot, and that was so enabling to me...


Celia_Hish said:


> Kim Lim’s new H croc purchase and lovely wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088325
> View attachment 4088326


----------



## Celia_Hish

peggioka said:


> Is this the IT girl from Singapore that recently had a baby?  She used to be holding a kelly wallet in electric blue or some dark color a lot, and that was so enabling to me...



Yes she is [emoji4]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu, loving her croc Lindy ❣️


----------



## Lilikay

Celia_Hish said:


> Serena Chen Liu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100662
> View attachment 4100663
> View attachment 4100664


Beautiful lady! What does she do? Sorry to ask...not an Asian here!


----------



## allanrvj

Leileka said:


> Beautiful lady! What does she do? Sorry to ask...not an Asian here!


She's a Taiwanese actress


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yvonne Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

allanrvj said:


> She's a Taiwanese actress



@allamrvj Yes she is an Asian from Taiwan , why do you say not an Asian? Thanks


----------



## Celia_Hish

Treechada Petcharat with her lovely H belt


----------



## Celia_Hish

Celia_Hish said:


> @allamrvj Yes she is an Asian from Taiwan...not really an actress but a dance teacher and entertainer...,Thanks


----------



## Celia_Hish

Celia_Hish said:


> @allamrvj Yes she is an Asian from Taiwan , why do you say not an Asian? Thanks


I've misread your text about not an Asian, pls disregard it, my apologies


----------



## ailoveresale

Celia_Hish said:


> Melody Kliu, loving her croc Lindy ❣️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101168
> View attachment 4101169
> View attachment 4101170



Looks like they are at a UCLA graduation...


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## doloresmia

Contributing a wee bit Celia! Thank you!!!




@panglamsam


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun with Friends


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam


----------



## allanrvj

Sehun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4127293
View attachment 4127294


----------



## Celia_Hish

Celia_Hish said:


> Kim Lim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127293
> View attachment 4127294


----------



## Celia_Hish




----------



## lulilu

^^^ always love Celine's slouchy pants.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## allanrvj

Annabelle Rama


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ann Wu Taiwanese celebrity currently reside in Dubai after her marriage and expecting her 1st bb boy in a week’s time


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Apple Hong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Carol Wang’s croc Kelly


----------



## allanrvj

Heart Evangelista


----------



## Celia_Hish

Shawn Yue and his wife


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim’s recent lavish birthday celebration [emoji322]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam @ hair salon


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lims continuation Birthday Party Celebration


----------



## allanrvj

Heart Evangelista


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## Celia_Hish

Pace Wu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fish Leong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam and Arissa Cheo


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Park Min Young & Park Seo Joon’s recent drama WWWSK just ended...they acted so well based on the webtoon story n totally in love [emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan currently preggy


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan and her hubby Blackie Chen


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng’s Magnolia Pink Color Kelly 20


----------



## Celia_Hish

Carol Wang


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sung Yuri


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis on the plane to LA


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## allanrvj

A real life Crazy Rich Asian lol
Heart Evangelista


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Clara Lee in London


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim matchy mini Kelly II with her gf


----------



## ayc

Celia_Hish said:


> Rigel Davis on the plane to LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162599


can anyone ID this color? very pretty...TIA


----------



## tannfran

ayc said:


> can anyone ID this color? very pretty...TIA



Looks like vert Fonce


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## allanrvj

Heart Evangelista 
#crazyrichasian


----------



## smurfet

Celia_Hish said:


> Carol Wang’s croc Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4139521



This looks fake to me.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Treechada Petcharat


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan’s Daughter


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Terri Kwan’s Daughter


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jennifer Muchieh Lin’s Daughter


----------



## Celia_Hish

Mae Tan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Treechada Petcharat


----------



## NikkiCD

Celia_Hish said:


> More pics of Terri Kwan’s Daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173108
> View attachment 4173109
> View attachment 4173110
> View attachment 4173111
> View attachment 4173112
> View attachment 4173113


Thanks!  Does anyone know the name of this bag?  Or could it be a custom order?


----------



## allanrvj

NikkiCD said:


> Thanks!  Does anyone know the name of this bag?  Or could it be a custom order?


It's called the Micro Birkin. Came out in 2011 during Jean-Paul Gaultier's last collection for H.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Park Min Young (Rachel Park)


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fish Leong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Park Min Young with her H shoes, love it [emoji7]


----------



## renet

Celia_Hish said:


> Park Min Young with her H shoes, love it [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179648



I’m eyeing this pair too. Very light.


----------



## Celia_Hish

renet said:


> I’m eyeing this pair too. Very light.



Same here, so nice n comes in 3 colours but still like the Blanc Color [emoji173]️


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sophia Wang


----------



## allanrvj

Vicki Belo


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fish Leong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan’s Daughter, it’s nice to have a daughter and u doll her up or when she 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
grow up, can take over her H collection


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Terri Kwan’s Daughter, love H bag [emoji7]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan Fan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ella Koon


----------



## allanrvj

Heart Evangelista


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Melody Kliu
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 4195406


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ella Koon


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fish Leong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fan Chiang’s bag collection


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fiona Xie


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Meta

Chryseis Tan with Kelly Danse


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun attending Piaget Event


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng in Paris attending Hermes Fashion Week


----------



## allanrvj

Heart


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jo Yeo-jeong


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng in Paris attending Hermes Fashion Week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207818


Love that red Kelly


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fish Leong


----------



## chkpfbeliever

T


Celia_Hish said:


> Fish Leong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216239


The C24 looks very proportionate on Fish.  I guess this size is perfect for anyone that is 5'4" or taller.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

chkpfbeliever said:


> T
> 
> The C24 looks very proportionate on Fish.  I guess this size is perfect for anyone that is 5'4" or taller.


If I'm not mistaken she's around 5'1", I have seen her in person and she's really petite. Without her Balenciaga sneakers, I believe the C24 might look overwhelming on her.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Cyndi Wang


----------



## Celia_Hish

JJ Lin


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun in Las Vegas


----------



## allanrvj

Dr. Vicky Belo


----------



## Mosman

allanrvj said:


> Dr. Vicky Belo
> View attachment 4218085


Holly molley, can't be any more pop!!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Valerie Ding


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## allanrvj

Regine Velasquez and her vert anis B


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan


----------



## Flip88

@diyen168

The sister of Jamie Chua I think. Her IG.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Emily Lam and her family


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Valerie Ding


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Arissa Cheo


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

June Tsai and her hubby Yi Lee


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## peggioka

Celia_Hish said:


> Aimee Sun


Sorry I did not get it - what is the Hermes item in this photo?


----------



## bagidiotic

peggioka said:


> Sorry I did not get it - what is the Hermes item in this photo?


24/24 bag


----------



## chicinthecity777

Flip88 said:


> @diyen168
> 
> The sister of Jamie Chua I think. Her IG.
> View attachment 4228471


I don't believe they are related by blood. Sisters as in good friends I thought.


----------



## bagidiotic

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I don't believe they are related by blood. Sisters as in good friends I thought.


Yes not related just bff


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Arissa Cheo


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam wearing the only Fendi logomania piece I like (well, apart from the new cowboy boots). Gorgeous Vert Emeraude B. Love how they match her earrings. _*Bows down*_


----------



## lulilu

Love the photos!  So many beautiful exotics!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

From Rigel Davis’s post


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 4248433


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ok Joo Hyun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lien Hsia.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai.
> View attachment 4249495
> View attachment 4249496
> View attachment 4249497
> View attachment 4249498
> View attachment 4249499
> View attachment 4249500
> View attachment 4249501
> View attachment 4249503
> View attachment 4249504
> View attachment 4249505




*Yes! The Queen is back!*

I was wondering when I'd see more of her on here- she hadn't been posted in a while.


----------



## OneMoreDay

BagsNBaguettes said:


> *Yes! The Queen is back!*
> 
> I was wondering when I'd see more of her on here- she hadn't been posted in a while.


Sorry, I haven't posted here in ages.


----------



## loves

OneMoreDay said:


> Sorry, I haven't posted here in ages.



she's my favourite. thanks for posting ..again.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ing Paetongtarn, Thaksin Shinawatra's daughter.


----------



## OneMoreDay

BagsNBaguettes said:


> *Yes! The Queen is back!*
> 
> I was wondering when I'd see more of her on here- she hadn't been posted in a while.





loves said:


> she's my favourite. thanks for posting ..again.


You're in luck.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam at the opening of H Icon Siam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Aim Pintongta, Thaksin Shinawatra's other daughter.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Aaaaand I'm *dead*. 
Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Emily Lam


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pic of Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua and co.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jessica Chaijaya (Diyen).


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sanitpim Ekachai, President of Pimplus, a Thai PR firm.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

*hastily bookmarks style icons' Instagrams in this thread left and right*


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Piyapas Bhirombhakdi.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Orawan Setabandhu of Olivia Diamonds. Love her Mini Plume.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua adding Miss Magnolia and Miss Rose Azalee to her collection.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Piyapas Bhirombhakdi attending a wedding.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam carrying a white Toolbox.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I stan a queen.  Nualphan Lamsam with a gorgeous Goodlock Clutch.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam with team Hermes Thailand.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## Meta

Legendary Lisa Lu, actress in most notably Joy Luck Club and Crazy Rich Asians with Flamingo Party shawl.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## hermes40

OneMoreDay said:


> Nualphan Lamsam at the opening of H Icon Siam.
> View attachment 4250558
> View attachment 4250559




Who is the manager at IconSiam? He is cute


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.



I love the rose cape by Comme de Garcons.


Poor Kelly was wrapped up for the rain.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ing Paetongtarn.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Carina Lau


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fan Chiang


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun with her bro


----------



## doloresmia

Celia_Hish said:


> Aimee Sun with her bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271873
> View attachment 4271874
> View attachment 4271875
> View attachment 4271876



Celia thanks for posting diligently! I saw this one on Instagram this morning and you beat me to it. Love the pix


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peepy Lee and ABL. Sorry I haven't been posting their pictures. Some of them involve wearing masks but personally, they feel really creepy and I don't want to freak people out so I've left them out of this bunch of photos.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## doloresmia

OneMoreDay said:


> Peepy Lee and ABL. Sorry I haven't been posting their pictures. Some of them involve wearing masks but personally, they feel really creepy and I don't want to freak people out so I've left them out of this bunch of photos.
> View attachment 4272825
> View attachment 4272826
> View attachment 4272832
> View attachment 4272834
> View attachment 4272836
> View attachment 4272837
> View attachment 4272841
> View attachment 4272853
> View attachment 4272855
> View attachment 4272856



Yay! I love that you are bringing ABL back and thank you too for the awesome posts


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## eagle1002us

OneMoreDay said:


> Peepy Lee and ABL. Sorry I haven't been posting their pictures. Some of them involve wearing masks but personally, they feel really creepy and I don't want to freak people out so I've left them out of this bunch of photos.
> View attachment 4272825
> View attachment 4272826
> View attachment 4272832
> View attachment 4272834
> View attachment 4272836
> View attachment 4272837
> View attachment 4272841
> View attachment 4272853
> View attachment 4272855
> View attachment 4272856


I really don't know who these people are but I have enjoyed looking at their pictures over the years.  So *@OneMoreDay*, thanks for posting recent photos.  What is the name of the woman?  She's really lost weight.  I used to know her name but its been a while since I encountered it.
How did this duo come to be celebrities?   (And get all those huge Birkins?  Which are amazing!)


----------



## OneMoreDay

eagle1002us said:


> I really don't know who these people are but I have enjoyed looking at their pictures over the years.  So *@OneMoreDay*, thanks for posting recent photos.  What is the name of the woman?  She's really lost weight.  I used to know her name but its been a while since I encountered it.
> How did this duo come to be celebrities?   (And get all those huge Birkins?  Which are amazing!)


Her real name's Lee Puengboonpra. We affectionately call her ABL. She and her husband are in paint manufacturing. She and Peepy became known for their extravagant avant-garde styles, which is not all that unusual for Thailand, but as a mother-son duo, they're rather original. 
Her Instagram is totally different, though. It's practically all pictures of food (offerings for Buddhist monks, if I'm not mistaken). She visits a few temples every month with her five assistants in tow.

I wouldn't call them celebrities in the traditional sense, more famous socialites.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## allanrvj

eagle1002us said:


> I really don't know who these people are but I have enjoyed looking at their pictures over the years.  So *@OneMoreDay*, thanks for posting recent photos.  What is the name of the woman?  She's really lost weight.  I used to know her name but its been a while since I encountered it.
> How did this duo come to be celebrities?   (And get all those huge Birkins?  Which are amazing!)





OneMoreDay said:


> Her real name's Lee Puengboonpra. We affectionately call her ABL. She and her husband are in paint manufacturing. She and Peepy became known for their extravagant avant-garde styles, which is not all that unusual for Thailand, but as a mother-son duo, they're rather original.
> Her Instagram is totally different, though. It's practically all pictures of food (offerings for Buddhist monks, if I'm not mistaken). She visits a few temples every month with her five assistants in tow.
> 
> I wouldn't call them celebrities in the traditional sense, more famous socialites.



And ABL means Astro Boy Lady, because she used to have an Astro Boy bag charm that she always attached to her bag of the day. We didn't know her name before so we just called her that.


----------



## OneMoreDay

allanrvj said:


> And ABL means Astro Boy Lady, because she used to have an Astro Boy bag charm that she always attached to her bag of the day. We didn't know her name before so we just called her that.
> View attachment 4275493
> View attachment 4275494


That's the most ABL thing ever!  I'm sure she would have loved the nickname.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Rhl2987

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai.
> View attachment 4272882


I love how much she loves and uses this special bag.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam. The first photo is from her attending her daughter's graduation. Love the Dior look.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I found someone new to follow. Jasper Xu.


----------



## OneMoreDay

More Jasper Xu.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ing Paetongtarn.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Polaremil

OneMoreDay said:


> More Jasper Xu.
> View attachment 4276554
> View attachment 4276556



Black coat and Kelly is perfection.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jessica Jung


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jasper Xu.











I love the Mini Kelly worn as a necklace here.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chutimon Skulthai.


----------



## doni

OneMoreDay said:


> Jasper Xu.
> View attachment 4277484
> View attachment 4277485
> View attachment 4277495
> View attachment 4277500
> View attachment 4277502
> View attachment 4277503
> View attachment 4277504
> View attachment 4277506
> View attachment 4277507
> 
> 
> I love the Mini Kelly worn as a necklace here.
> View attachment 4277505


Loving that Toolbox!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jasper Xu.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## lulilu

Great photos as always, Celia!  Thanks so much!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jasper Xu.










Can't remember the last time I saw a Musardine. Love the Romance belt. I usually prefer wider belts but this might change my mind.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jasper Xu.









I adore this Alberta Ferreti coat. Divine! Matches the Kelly perfectly.


----------



## OneMoreDay

One of my favourite Korean actresses, Gong Hyo Jin.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Gong Hyo Jin’s Korean Actress


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Chen Liu


----------



## Tinn3rz

OneMoreDay said:


> Jasper Xu.
> View attachment 4280004
> View attachment 4280003
> View attachment 4280005
> View attachment 4280011
> View attachment 4280013
> View attachment 4280016
> View attachment 4280015
> View attachment 4280017
> 
> I adore this Alberta Ferreti coat. Divine! Matches the Kelly perfectly.
> View attachment 4280012
> View attachment 4280014



[emoji7][emoji7] my new girl crush. Thanks so much for the pictures!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Tinn3rz said:


> [emoji7][emoji7] my new girl crush. Thanks so much for the pictures!


My new girl crush too!


----------



## OneMoreDay

More Jasper Xu.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Valerie Ding


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## hannahsophia

OneMoreDay said:


> Jinkee Pacquiao.
> View attachment 4281944



Any idea what shade of green her Kelly is?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jasper Xu.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan and Carol Apple Wang


----------



## doloresmia

Instagrammer xoxofei


----------



## OneMoreDay

hannahsophia said:


> Any idea what shade of green her Kelly is?


Hmm. Vert Veronese or Vert Canopee? Sauge might be a wildcard under shaded lighting.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya Alberta Hargate


----------



## Celia_Hish

Valerie Ding


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## xiaoxiao

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai.
> View attachment 4286439
> View attachment 4286440
> View attachment 4286441




I love love love her style!!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao and family.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Gong Hyo Jin


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OneMoreDay said:


> More Jasper Xu.
> View attachment 4280728
> View attachment 4280729
> View attachment 4280730
> View attachment 4280731
> View attachment 4280732
> View attachment 4280733
> View attachment 4280734
> View attachment 4280735
> View attachment 4280744
> View attachment 4280745


SHE IS SO CUTE! I  her!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OneMoreDay said:


> I found someone new to follow. Jasper Xu.
> View attachment 4276533
> View attachment 4276534
> View attachment 4276535
> View attachment 4276536
> View attachment 4276537
> View attachment 4276538
> View attachment 4276539
> View attachment 4276540
> View attachment 4276541
> View attachment 4276542


So glad you found her to follow as now I'm obsessed hahahaha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OneMoreDay said:


> I found someone new to follow. Jasper Xu.
> View attachment 4276533
> View attachment 4276534
> View attachment 4276535
> View attachment 4276536
> View attachment 4276537
> View attachment 4276538
> View attachment 4276539
> View attachment 4276540
> View attachment 4276541
> View attachment 4276542


So glad you found her to follow as now I'm obsessed hahahaha


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## eagle1002us

OneMoreDay said:


> Her real name's Lee Puengboonpra. We affectionately call her ABL. She and her husband are in paint manufacturing. She and Peepy became known for their extravagant avant-garde styles, which is not all that unusual for Thailand, but as a mother-son duo, they're rather original.
> Her Instagram is totally different, though. It's practically all pictures of food (offerings for Buddhist monks, if I'm not mistaken). She visits a few temples every month with her five assistants in tow.
> 
> I wouldn't call them celebrities in the traditional sense, more famous socialites.


ABL and Peepy definitely like to engage in cosplay.


----------



## eagle1002us

Rhl2987 said:


> I love how much she loves and uses this special bag.


She is very subdued and modest although from time to time she does wear really neat avant garde outfits -- also modest.  Which is refreshing in its own way in this day and age. 

 I don't know anything about her.  Can someone fill me in with some background?


----------



## eagle1002us

OneMoreDay said:


> Dsaks.
> View attachment 4277518


Wonderful boots.


----------



## The Cat

Celia_Hish said:


> Melody Kliu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288978
> View attachment 4288979


She’s cool .


----------



## The Cat

Celia_Hish said:


> Gong Hyo Jin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289053



She’s cool


----------



## Celia_Hish

Irene Kim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## lulilu

Celia_Hish said:


> Aimee Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4291735



This picture says it all for anyone who doubts the beauty of a big birkin -- fabulous!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao with a Mosaique.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Not quite a sendoff to 2018 on this thread without one last post of this epic duo. Peepy Lee & ABL.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## xiaoxiao

lulilu said:


> This picture says it all for anyone who doubts the beauty of a big birkin -- fabulous!



Wow. You just read my mind!!!


----------



## [vogue]

Terri Kwan and Karen Ng are so chic! Love their pics & outfits.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## smoma

Celia_Hish said:


> Aimee Sun with her bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271873
> View attachment 4271874
> View attachment 4271875
> View attachment 4271876



Can anyone id her cardigan in this photo? Thanks !


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An


----------



## Celia_Hish

Shuling Wu, Wife of Gary Chaw


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## PunjabiStyle

IFFAH said:


> Naychayadar


Love the stitch in the last picture and the bag looked fabulous also


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jasper Xu with my boo, Roger Federer.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## HoneyLocks

OneMoreDay said:


> Not quite a sendoff to 2018 on this thread without one last post of this epic duo. Peepy Lee & ABL.
> View attachment 4291969


I wonder if they really go places like this ir just dress up for instagram.
But I enjoy the pictures anyways, loveley wacky...


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## peggioka

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista.
> View attachment 4302200


Is it a HAC?  thanks for the photo!


----------



## OneMoreDay

peggioka said:


> Is it a HAC?  thanks for the photo!


Yes, it's a HAC.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao and her twin sister.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


Wearing Look 7 Washington's Carriage print from the latest RTW collection.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hannah Quinlivan


----------



## doloresmia

Celia_Hish said:


> Hannah Quinlivan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304134



How do these ladies have such Long Legs!

Here is another lovely instagrammer  @akko3839 with really long legs


----------



## Celia_Hish

doloresmia said:


> How do these ladies have such Long Legs!
> 
> Here is another lovely instagrammer  @akko3839 with really long legs



Maybe it’s their family genes, I always admire their long slender legs, lucky them [emoji7]


----------



## dangerouscurves

doloresmia said:


> How do these ladies have such Long Legs!
> 
> Here is another lovely instagrammer  @akko3839 with really long legs



There are many apps that would lengthen your legs. I use them sometimes [emoji23]


----------



## xiaoxiao

dangerouscurves said:


> There are many apps that would lengthen your legs. I use them sometimes [emoji23]



Whaaaaaaa? Really? I am clueless! I always just thought those girls have super looooooong legs....


----------



## Monique1004

doloresmia said:


> How do these ladies have such Long Legs!
> 
> Here is another lovely instagrammer  @akko3839 with really long legs



Once I saw how they take these picture. They take a portrait pic (not landscape) with the face in the middle of frame & leg close to the edge of the frame. Then crop the top. The distortion of the lense (especially on cellphone cameras) stretch your legs but your face will stay in the right porpotion.


----------



## dangerouscurves

xiaoxiao said:


> Whaaaaaaa? Really? I am clueless! I always just thought those girls have super looooooong legs....



Try Photo Wonder app, it really does wonders.


----------



## doloresmia

Monique1004 said:


> Once I saw how they take these picture. They take a portrait pic (not landscape) with the face in the middle of frame & leg close to the edge of the frame. Then crop the top. The distortion of the lense (especially on cellphone cameras) stretch your legs but your face will stay in the right porpotion.



Really? You think @elborn_doris does this? I don’t mind, her pix in Paris are so fabulous
















Notice how I kept us on topic? [emoji6]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## xiaoxiao

doloresmia said:


> Really? You think @elborn_doris does this? I don’t mind, her pix in Paris are so fabulous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how I kept us on topic? [emoji6]





I love how her long legs made her bags look (I stayed on topic too!!!). I think it’s an angle thing (you can see the bottom of the bag) and it makes her look taller (unless she’s 5’9 then she’s really tall and don’t need leg stretcher).


----------



## dangerouscurves

doloresmia said:


> Really? You think @elborn_doris does this? I don’t mind, her pix in Paris are so fabulous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how I kept us on topic? [emoji6]



I like the way she dresses.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Celia_Hish said:


> Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun’s new white Lindy - Early birthday gift [emoji307]


----------



## doloresmia

xiaoxiao said:


> I love how her long legs made her bags look (I stayed on topic too!!!). I think it’s an angle thing (you can see the bottom of the bag) and it makes her look taller (unless she’s 5’9 then she’s really tall and don’t need leg stretcher).



Just for “research” [emoji4]- elborn_doris again - carrying a beautiful Kelly next to a car and then with a 35? for perspective 







IMG178 who I am pretty sure is this thin with those enviable legs


----------



## xiaoxiao

doloresmia said:


> Just for “research” [emoji4]- elborn_doris again - carrying a beautiful Kelly next to a car and then with a 35? for perspective
> 
> View attachment 4306132
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306135
> 
> 
> IMG178 who I am pretty sure is this thin with those enviable legs
> 
> View attachment 4306136




Well done my dear!!! That 35 looks like a 40 would have on me, it does look quite big indeed. My guess is she is around 5’5 but with really really good proportion. Btw love big bags on her, so chic! (Still staying on topic lol)


----------



## audreylita

xiaoxiao said:


> Whaaaaaaa? Really? I am clueless! I always just thought those girls have super looooooong legs....


These graphics tools, to lengthen legs, etc., have been available at least since the early 90's.


----------



## xiaoxiao

audreylita said:


> These graphics tools, to lengthen legs, etc., have been available at least since the early 90's.



90’s! ‍♀️


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis’s black croc kelly....love it and my HG bag[emoji7]


----------



## doloresmia

I love this look! @simplemoderne


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> I love this look! @simplemoderne



Me too! Love that sweater! [emoji7]


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Celia_Hish said:


> Serena Chen Liu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4312866
> View attachment 4312867


What color do you think this B is?  Such a rich red.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao with the suede leather Constance


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jasper Xu.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista. She's currently visiting China.


----------



## Monique1004

OneMoreDay said:


> Jinkee Pacquiao.
> View attachment 4314218


This! Wow~


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An off to Paris on a private jet


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jasper Xu.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Rachel Chen, better known as Vintagedolls on Instagram (aka me haha)


----------



## papertiger

LovingTheOrange said:


> Rachel Chen, better known as Vintagedolls on Instagram (aka me haha)
> 
> View attachment 4315270



We allow self-promotion in signatures only not main posts.

Also, this thread is more posting (other) people who happen to be Asians, better to post in H in Action thread if it's yourself.


----------



## doloresmia

Princessyarini - who is a singer - with her 24/24


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista sharing one of her 'work bags', a birdie HAC 32. I wanna say it's Gris T with GHW? I adore this combination.  And in the HAC, it's quite unexpected and different.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


Learned the name of the handsome gentleman from the Hermes team. He's David Smaniotto, Managing Director of Hermes Thailand & India. Just had his birthday, apparently.


----------



## xiaoxiao

OneMoreDay said:


> Nualphan Lamsam.
> View attachment 4316993
> 
> Learned the name of the handsome gentleman from the Hermes team. He's David Smaniotto, Managing Director of Hermes Thailand & India. Just had his birthday, apparently.
> View attachment 4316996
> View attachment 4316997



Oh that dress looks so good on her! I can see it being able to wear it dressing up or down. Very elegant!


----------



## chicinthecity777

OneMoreDay said:


> Jinkee Pacquiao.
> View attachment 4314192
> View attachment 4314196
> View attachment 4314199
> View attachment 4314214
> View attachment 4314218


I saw her on TV during the boxing fight Saturday night. Both she and her female friend had a Kelly bag. I was not quick enough to take a photo...


----------



## OneMoreDay

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I saw her on TV during the boxing fight Saturday night. Both she and her female friend had a Kelly bag. I was not quick enough to take a photo...


I was going to post but had to dash out.  Jinkee and her twin were both carrying Mini Kellys.


----------



## chicinthecity777

OneMoreDay said:


> I was going to post but had to dash out.  Jinkee and her twin were both carrying Mini Kellys.
> View attachment 4317085


I didn't know she had a twin!!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jasper Xu's Bleu Jean and Gris Tourterelle.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista with her Mini Kelly.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam in Paris.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

papertiger said:


> We allow self-promotion in signatures only not main posts.
> 
> Also, this thread is more posting (other) people who happen to be Asians, better to post in H in Action thread if it's yourself.



"I wanna see pics of Asian women *or* celebs with their birkins". As an Asian woman, I believe I qualify. As Chicago's top millennial influencer with over 1million followers across my social media verticals, I could be categorized as an online "celeb". I have seen many posts in this thread of someone named Jasper Xu, who is not an influencer + has 70k followers on Instagram which is a fraction of my total influence.

But ok......


----------



## chicinthecity777

OneMoreDay said:


> Nualphan Lamsam in Paris.
> View attachment 4318030


I love her coat! She's so beautiful and stylish!


----------



## allanrvj

Jinkee Pacquiao


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I love her coat! She's so beautiful and stylish!


Then you'll love this.  Nualphan Lamsam wearing Hermes in the snow. Magical.


----------



## chicinthecity777

OneMoreDay said:


> Then you'll love this.  Nualphan Lamsam wearing Hermes in the snow. Magical.
> View attachment 4318221
> View attachment 4318223
> View attachment 4318225
> View attachment 4318228
> View attachment 4318229


Stunning! I always liked her style! So elegant! Thank you for posting!


----------



## chicinthecity777

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai.
> View attachment 4318219


She is so avant garde! Very cool!


----------



## OneMoreDay

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Stunning! I always liked her style! So elegant! Thank you for posting!


She's the perfect ambassador for Hermes.


----------



## xiaoxiao

OneMoreDay said:


> Then you'll love this.  Nualphan Lamsam wearing Hermes in the snow. Magical.
> View attachment 4318221
> View attachment 4318223
> View attachment 4318225
> View attachment 4318228
> View attachment 4318229




She looks so adorable!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

xiangxiang0731 said:


> She is so avant garde! Very cool!



My style idol!!


----------



## Vlad

LovingTheOrange said:


> "I wanna see pics of Asian women *or* celebs with their birkins". As an Asian woman, I believe I qualify. As Chicago's top millennial influencer with over 1million followers across my social media verticals, I could be categorized as an online "celeb". I have seen many posts in this thread of someone named Jasper Xu, who is not an influencer + has 70k followers on Instagram which is a fraction of my total influence.
> 
> But ok......



I brought up to papertiger that I think it's perfectly okay for you to share yourself in this thread. Your contributions are of high quality and I congratulate you on your success across your various social media channels. Cheers!


----------



## Meta

Vivien Yeo


----------



## periogirl28

OneMoreDay said:


> Then you'll love this.  Nualphan Lamsam wearing Hermes in the snow. Magical.
> View attachment 4318221
> View attachment 4318223
> View attachment 4318225
> View attachment 4318228
> View attachment 4318229



When I grow up I want to be like Madame Lamsam. Now that’s a stylish, elegant Asian lady. Her influence is fabulous and positive and she OWNS her Hermes looks.


----------



## Meta

Gigi Lai with Initiale earrings and Grand Manege t-shirt.


----------



## chicinthecity777

weN84 said:


> Gigi Lai with Initiale earrings and Grand Manege t-shirt.
> View attachment 4318421
> View attachment 4318422


She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Beautiful shawl!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Vlad said:


> I brought up to papertiger that I think it's perfectly okay for you to share yourself in this thread. Your contributions are of high quality and I congratulate you on your success across your various social media channels. Cheers!


Thank you for stepping in and clarifying. Also, congrats on your baby!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Personally I rather enjoyed _*non-self-promting *_nature of this thread, e.g. members posted _other_ people's photos simply because they liked their style, outfits or collections, not because there was any commercial motive behind it. If an "influencer" is on IG because they make commercial gains from it, then they are a business. I don't see why such business should gets a free pass to self-advertise here while other paid advertisers are subject to ad blockers. If I was one of the paid advertisers / sponsors, I would be pretty pissed off by it. But that's just me so please carry on. 

We haven't seen Peony Lim for a while. A true stunning lady with elegant style! Super chic! Courtesy of her IG account.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Personally I rather enjoyed _*non-self-promting *_nature of this thread, e.g. members posted _other_ people's photos simply because they liked their style, outfits or collections, not because there was any commercial motive behind it. If an "influencer" is on IG because they make commercial gains from it, then they are a business. I don't see why such business should gets a free pass to self-advertise here while other paid advertisers are subject to ad blockers. If I was one of the paid advertisers / sponsors, I would be pretty pissed off by it. But that's just me so please carry on.
> 
> We haven't seen Peony Lim for a while. A true stunning lady with elegant style! Super chic! Courtesy of her IG account.



Well said! Alas tpf rules are now made up as they go.


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Personally I rather enjoyed _*non-self-promting *_nature of this thread, e.g. members posted _other_ people's photos simply because they liked their style, outfits or collections, not because there was any commercial motive behind it. If an "influencer" is on IG because they make commercial gains from it, then they are a business. I don't see why such business should gets a free pass to self-advertise here while other paid advertisers are subject to ad blockers. If I was one of the paid advertisers / sponsors, I would be pretty pissed off by it. But that's just me so please carry on.
> 
> We haven't seen Peony Lim for a while. A true stunning lady with elegant style! Super chic! Courtesy of her IG account.
> View attachment 4318926
> View attachment 4318927


*So true. *


----------



## hedgwin99

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Personally I rather enjoyed _*non-self-promting *_nature of this thread, e.g. members posted _other_ people's photos simply because they liked their style, outfits or collections, not because there was any commercial motive behind it. If an "influencer" is on IG because they make commercial gains from it, then they are a business. I don't see why such business should gets a free pass to self-advertise here while other paid advertisers are subject to ad blockers. If I was one of the paid advertisers / sponsors, I would be pretty pissed off by it. But that's just me so please carry on.
> 
> We haven't seen Peony Lim for a while. A true stunning lady with elegant style! Super chic! Courtesy of her IG account.
> View attachment 4318926
> View attachment 4318927



Agree with your comments!

Peony Lim really stylish! Love her IG acct and she definitely hit genetic lottery. Everything looks good on her[emoji173]️


----------



## doloresmia

LovingTheOrange said:


> Thank you for stepping in and clarifying. Also, congrats on your baby!!



I enjoy your photos! Hope you keep contributing to tPF!

And to stay on topic - a twofer from instagrammer
Iambleueue


----------



## Celia_Hish

Park Min Young


----------



## xiaoxiao

doloresmia said:


> I enjoy your photos! Hope you keep contributing to tPF!
> 
> And to stay on topic - a twofer from instagrammer
> Iambleueue



I love her outfit!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## allanrvj

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320014
> View attachment 4320015
> View attachment 4320016


yaass! I haven't seen a Jige here in a while. so refreshing!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

One more pic of Terri Kwan


----------



## chicinthecity777

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320014
> View attachment 4320015
> View attachment 4320016


I am not normally a fan of full on animal prints but somehow she pulls it off!


----------



## OneMoreDay

allanrvj said:


> yaass! I haven't seen a Jige here in a while. so refreshing!


Love a good Jige, especially this PM size.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam. Any guesses what size Kelly she's carrying?


----------



## OneMoreDay

OneMoreDay said:


> Heart Evangelista sharing one of her 'work bags', a birdie HAC 32. I wanna say it's Gris T with GHW? I adore this combination.  And in the HAC, it's quite unexpected and different.



Hmm, seeing it again, I think it's Mousse? Anyone familiar with ostrich colours?


----------



## bagidiotic

OneMoreDay said:


> Nualphan Lamsam. Any guesses what size Kelly she's carrying?
> View attachment 4320190


32 to me


----------



## xiaoxiao

OneMoreDay said:


> Nualphan Lamsam. Any guesses what size Kelly she's carrying?
> View attachment 4320190



Looks like 32 to me!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320060
> View attachment 4320061
> View attachment 4320062





Celia_Hish said:


> One more pic of Terri Kwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320063



Looks like a couple of the babies weren't happy about the dinosaurs!


----------



## [vogue]

What size and colour is that jige? Terri is always so chic.


----------



## OneMoreDay

[vogue] said:


> What size and colour is that jige? Terri is always so chic.


Looks like Gold PM.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai. Living for this whole ensemble.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Monique1004

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai. Living for this whole ensemble.
> View attachment 4321804



I think only she can pull off such look.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Gillian Chung


----------



## xiaoxiao

Monique1004 said:


> I think only she can pull off such look.




She is seriously rocking them.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Vlad said:


> I brought up to papertiger that I think it's perfectly okay for you to share yourself in this thread. Your contributions are of high quality and I congratulate you on your success across your various social media channels. Cheers!


I agree! I enjoy your posts!! @LovingTheOrange


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320014
> View attachment 4320015
> View attachment 4320016


She's so stylish


----------



## [vogue]

So bright and cheery and so chic! Love this. Gorgeous.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Peony Lim.


----------



## chicinthecity777

More.


----------



## periogirl28

My style icon Madame Pang who owned the Hermes franchise in her home country, with the current MD at the AW precollection launch and in recently in Paris. She heads the largest insurance company in the country and also manages the country's ladies football team I think.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jasper Xu. 


That rock though. 


Jasper recently announced she was having a baby girl. Congrats!


----------



## OneMoreDay

xiangxiang0731 said:


> More.
> View attachment 4323402


She's got such a long and graceful neck.


----------



## chicinthecity777

OneMoreDay said:


> She's got such a long and graceful neck.


Yeah, and I'd kill for her hair!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OneMoreDay said:


> Jasper Xu.
> View attachment 4323529
> 
> That rock though.
> View attachment 4323528
> 
> Jasper recently announced she was having a baby girl. Congrats!
> View attachment 4323538
> View attachment 4323533
> View attachment 4323540
> View attachment 4323539
> View attachment 4323536


Awwww how sweet!
She is so gorgeous!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Peony Lim.
> View attachment 4323400
> View attachment 4323401


Serious hair envy!
I agree @xiangxiang0731


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dr. Aivee Teo.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jasper Xu travelling with a Kelly Flat.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Helen Yu Kuo and her adorable daughter. I love how soft the Birkin looks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam. So chic. Love the shoes!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

May Insixiengmay










Passe Guide!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## lulilu

Celia_Hish said:


> Rigel Davis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327543
> View attachment 4327544
> View attachment 4327547



Love that silver puffer.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## tannfran

OneMoreDay said:


> May Insixiengmay
> View attachment 4326444
> View attachment 4326445
> View attachment 4326447
> View attachment 4326448
> View attachment 4326449
> View attachment 4326450
> View attachment 4326451
> View attachment 4326452
> View attachment 4326453
> 
> Passe Guide!
> View attachment 4326454



Love seeing Passé Guide[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan and friends


----------



## papertiger

OneMoreDay said:


> Au Skulthai. Living for this whole ensemble.
> View attachment 4321804



Totally fabulous, top of the head to tip of the toe


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim’s new H bags and just in time for CNY


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan's new cutie just in time for Chinese New Year.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

May Insixiengmay.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Apple Hong


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## Celia_Hish

JJ Lin


----------



## Flip88

@mikychama


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan and her mother, Esther Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista in Singapore.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Winnie Loo.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kate Ong.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Esther Tan in the middle, Carmen and Carmey Chua on the left, Joyce Kong next, and Meera Sen on the far right.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Catherine Ghandur.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chan Yue Yee.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ivy Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

The Sultan of Johor with a rather smug kitty. Its Royal Meowness looks quite at home in a Birkin.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Princess Azemah of Brunei.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Christine Cheah.


Pauline Gan.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## OneMoreDay

Esther Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai sharing her favourite H bags on Papuean's Youtube channel.  Anyone know what shade is the green gator/croc is the Kelly at the 2.10 minute mark?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Monique1004

OneMoreDay said:


> Winnie Loo.
> View attachment 4335272



I love her graceful grey hair & daring pink look.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## the_comfortista

Asa Akira with a Birkin


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Aim Pintongta.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Piyapas Bhirombhakdi.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jamie Chua.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## doloresmia

From instagram -akko3839 adore etoupe


----------



## xiaoxiao

doloresmia said:


> From instagram -akko3839 adore etoupe
> 
> View attachment 4339228



Wow. Simply stunning.


----------



## doloresmia

xiaoxiao said:


> Wow. Simply stunning.



LOL - instagram keeps feeding me these gorgeous women with their H.... Somehow instagram really knows me [emoji23]

They all look very willowy and tall too (you know the whole leg thing - I think this woman’s are really hers with no stretch)


----------



## NOIRetMoi

doloresmia said:


> From instagram -akko3839 adore etoupe
> 
> View attachment 4339228


I’m loving all the long skirts I’m seeing here!
Such beautiful and stylish women!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

doloresmia said:


> LOL - instagram keeps feeding me these gorgeous women with their H.... Somehow instagram really knows me [emoji23]
> 
> They all look very willowy and tall too (you know the whole leg thing - I think this woman’s are really hers with no stretch)


I don’t think there’s stretch. The way she’s playing with proportions (very short jacket with a long shirt, her arm down, the heels) makes her legs look a mile long.


----------



## Monique1004

NOIRetMoi said:


> I don’t think there’s stretch. The way she’s playing with proportions (very short jacket with a long shirt, her arm down, the heels) makes her legs look a mile long.



You can tell her bottom is stretched because the birkin's proportion is off & her hand is way bigger & longer than her face. Don't feel bad. They may not look like those pictures in real life either.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Arissa Cheo


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya A. Hargate


----------



## OneMoreDay

Orawan Setabandhu.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Clara Lee


----------



## doloresmia

NOIRetMoi said:


> I don’t think there’s stretch. The way she’s playing with proportions (very short jacket with a long shirt, her arm down, the heels) makes her legs look a mile long.



More of ak3839.... she definitely has a look that works!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Arissa Cheo


----------



## NOIRetMoi

doloresmia said:


> More of ak3839.... she definitely has a look that works!
> 
> View attachment 4340356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340357
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340358


Definitely!!!
*runs off to Instagram to add one more inspiring woman to my new roster of fashion icons, thanks to this AMAZING thread*
Huge THANK YOU to everyone who contributes; it wouldn’t be what it is if you didn’t have great taste and an exquisite eye for fashion


----------



## xiaoxiao

doloresmia said:


> More of ak3839.... she definitely has a look that works!
> 
> View attachment 4340356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340357
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340358



D you can def pull those looks off!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

xiaoxiao said:


> D you can def pull those looks off!


I agree 100%!!!


----------



## Monique1004

Celia_Hish said:


> Clara Lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340346
> View attachment 4340347



My God! I didn't know she had a Himalayan!


----------



## doloresmia

xiaoxiao said:


> D you can def pull those looks off!



LOL, the shorter, curvier, messier hair version.... On me that beautiful pleated skirt would be dragging on the floor....


----------



## doloresmia

NOIRetMoi said:


> I agree 100%!!!



Muah! Let’s go to Japan and lurk around so we can take wildlife photos....

Here is another favorite of mine if you aren’t following @reinahoshi105. Discovered due to one of the marvelous consistent posters to this thread

View attachment 4340691


View attachment 4340692


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> Muah! Let’s go to Japan and lurk around so we can take wildlife photos....
> 
> Here is another favorite of mine if you aren’t following @reinahoshi105. Discovered due to one of the marvelous consistent posters to this thread
> 
> ]



Retry


----------



## NOIRetMoi

doloresmia said:


> LOL, the shorter, curvier, messier hair version


You just described me IRL vs the LOOKBOOK version of the clothes I buy LOL


----------



## NOIRetMoi

doloresmia said:


> Muah! Let’s go to Japan and lurk around so we can take wildlife photos....
> 
> Here is another favorite of mine if you aren’t following @reinahoshi105. Discovered due to one of the marvelous consistent posters to this thread
> 
> View attachment 4340691
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340692





doloresmia said:


> Retry
> 
> View attachment 4340693
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340694


Deal! Just say when! 
Already added & she had me at beige with blue bag as pop of color (my only colorful bag). When I added her, I saw a pop of red and it was a pair of red rockstud shoes (my only colorful shoes hehehe). I think I found my style long lost twin! Hehehe 
I’m just missing a long pleaded skirt!


----------



## peggioka

doloresmia said:


> LOL - instagram keeps feeding me these gorgeous women with their H.... Somehow instagram really knows me [emoji23]
> 
> They all look very willowy and tall too (you know the whole leg thing - I think this woman’s are really hers with no stretch)


I think the proportion of the photo is elongated (vs just stretching the leg portion) for this photo.  if you take a close look at the birkin, the proportion is kind  of off so that the bag is more like a HAC because of the manipulated proportion.  Same goes for the first 2 photos from the same instagramer - the proportion of the Kelly is just off so that you know the photos are elongated


----------



## OneMoreDay

Siritornmam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Orawan Setabandhu.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

peggioka said:


> I think the proportion of the photo is elongated (vs just stretching the leg portion) for this photo.  if you take a close look at the birkin, the proportion is kind  of off so that the bag is more like a HAC because of the manipulated proportion.  Same goes for the first 2 photos from the same instagramer - the proportion of the Kelly is just off so that you know the photos are elongated


They all look so stunning that I don’t care whether they are stretched out like Gumby or those are their real legs/bodies.
As long as teenage girls understand the difference between manipulated pictures, someone’s body in real life and hey, a lucky few are blessed with freakishly amazing bodies, I’m all for it. You just have to be happy with what you’ve got and make the best of it


----------



## [vogue]

Arissa's B - Ah, it's on the floor!!! Eek.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis with Elly Lam during Valentine’s Day


----------



## Happyish

doloresmia said:


> From instagram -akko3839 adore etoupe
> 
> View attachment 4339228


I love everything about this! 
Etoupe?


----------



## Monique1004

Happyish said:


> I love everything about this!
> Etoupe?



I think so


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## doloresmia

Beautiful verrou from instagrammer ms finana


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Emily Lam, her mom and her mom’s friends in Taipei


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Wu Shuling (Wife of Gary Chaw)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Orawan Setabandhu in Tokyo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Doing some shopping.


----------



## xiaoxiao

OneMoreDay said:


> Orawan Setabandhu in Tokyo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345003
> View attachment 4345004
> 
> View attachment 4345001
> 
> Doing some shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344999




That CdG coat looks amazing on her!!!


----------



## doloresmia

Kattanita from instagram.... i love how she wears the big kelly!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun with her friends


----------



## xiaoxiao

doloresmia said:


> Kattanita from instagram.... i love how she wears the big kelly!
> 
> View attachment 4347844



Me too! So chic. ❤️


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun posted her bag along with her friend’s one


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ok Joo Hyun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim in Switzerland [emoji1237]


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## acrowcounted

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352798
> View attachment 4352800


Did she remove the top handle of a Kelly?!


----------



## xiaoxiao

acrowcounted said:


> Did she remove the top handle of a Kelly?!



It’s a vintage, discontinued kelly.


----------



## acrowcounted

xiaoxiao said:


> It’s a vintage, discontinued kelly.


Wow, I love it! Wish they still made it.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Apple Hong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## bobobob

Monica Chan Fat-yung (R) attending actress Marsha Yuen's wedding on February 22, 2019 in Hong Kong


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Jung


----------



## Celia_Hish

Cyndi Wang


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## doloresmia

@dssaaksss Completely b@d@ssssss if one can say that. The kelly on the right is seriously goals! If I were in this picture, I would be in the back, about shoulder height grinning happily to be in proximity of such fabulous H!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jessica Jung


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Celia_Hish said:


> Cyndi Wang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358410
> View attachment 4358411
> View attachment 4358412



Anybody have an ID on her coat? Thanks!


----------



## Tinn3rz

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Anybody have an ID on her coat? Thanks!



Céline.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Cyndi Wang in Paris


----------



## Celia_Hish

Arissa Cheo


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Cyndi Wang


----------



## Monique1004

bobobob said:


> Jessica Jung




Birkin touch!


----------



## ap.

Celia_Hish said:


> Serena Chen Liu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4353645



I have no idea who Serena Chen Liu is, but seriously curious:  does she own this grocery store?  Half of her pictures posted here are in a (the same?) grocery store.


----------



## randeeh

apey_grapey said:


> I have no idea who Serena Chen Liu is, but seriously curious:  does she own this grocery store?  Half of her pictures posted here are in a (the same?) grocery store.



Was Wondering Too HAHA


----------



## Celia_Hish

duplicate post


----------



## luzdetaiwan

apey_grapey said:


> I have no idea who Serena Chen Liu is, but seriously curious:  does she own this grocery store?  Half of her pictures posted here are in a (the same?) grocery store.


Definitely not. lol She is a famous Latin dance teacher in Taiwan.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Celia_Hish said:


> pics of Terri Kwan with friends


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fish Leong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim and her friend


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## Celia_Hish

Cyndi Wang


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan with her 3 kids


----------



## Celia_Hish

JJ Lin


----------



## doloresmia

Love this! @akko3839


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ann Wu


----------



## Celia_Hish

JJ Lin


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## xiaoxiao

doloresmia said:


> Love this! @akko3839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374293



Because of you, dear @doloresmia, I started following her! She sure carries her H well!


----------



## bagidiotic

Celia_Hish said:


> JJ Lin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374875
> View attachment 4374876


Such a stylish star
Love his style and talent


----------



## doloresmia

xiaoxiao said:


> Because of you, dear @doloresmia, I started following her! She sure carries her H well!



Yes!!! So elegant.... [emoji8]


----------



## doloresmia

Beautiful constance on @wendyslookbook!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan Fan


----------



## doloresmia

She could be someone here, so pretty!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Carina Lau & her hubby Tony Leung


----------



## Meta

Vivien Yeo


Sarah Song


----------



## classicgirll

Ugh now people are having a problem with this thread passive-aggressively on another section of this website. Why are people so sensitive... name one other group of people you can fill up to 650 pages with pictures of them and their Hermes handbags. It's all in good fun anyhow. IDK it just irritates me


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ann Wu


----------



## eunaddict

Akko



Doris


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Celia_Hish said:


> Phyllis Quek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402153



What on earth is she standing like that for? It looks uncomfortable.


----------



## randeeh

Celia_Hish said:


> Phyllis Quek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402153



LOL which way is she going


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lee Da-Hae - Korean Actress


----------



## Meta

Chryseis Tan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan in Singapore


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan Fan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Song Hye Kyo


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## lulilu

^^^great photos of SG!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Patty Hou


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of her bag collection - Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim’s new manolo blahnik and matching with her H mini Kelly [emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

Celia_Hish said:


> Kim Lim’s new manolo blahnik and matching with her H mini Kelly [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415425



Gorgeous jewel tone!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Apple Hong


----------



## doloresmia

I love these pix that are chock full of H
Instagram - panglamsam


----------



## Celia_Hish

Cyndi Wang


----------



## doloresmia

Akko3839




View attachment 4417713


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> Akko3839
> 
> View attachment 4417712
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417713


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## bagidiotic

Celia_Hish said:


> Serena Chen Liu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418393
> View attachment 4418394


She loves supermarkets


----------



## Celia_Hish

Love Kim Lim’s Himalayan Kelly


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## doloresmia

This instagrammer has an extraordinary collection[emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji7]


----------



## doloresmia

Love the Lakis. instagram @leo_at


----------



## SDC2003

Jamie Chua - from her YouTube Chanel. Her Kelly makes me swoon.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

SDC2003 said:


> Jamie Chua - from her YouTube Chanel. Her Kelly makes me swoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422899



I do wish she'd lay off the filler, though- her un-Photoshopped pics/vids show she's going over board with it.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SDC2003 said:


> Jamie Chua - from her YouTube Chanel. Her Kelly makes me swoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422899


Goodness her face looks deformed from filler (((crying STOP IT)))


----------



## SDC2003

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I do wish she'd lay off the filler, though- her un-Photoshopped pics/vids show she's going over board with it.



I think the photo is making her face look fuller because it was a still shot from a YouTube video. I thought she looked ok in the video. Also she is on safari and in a totally different time zone. Some women can look puffy when traveling even without fillers lol. But even if she does use fillers, is that so bad lol? I say whatever floats your boat. And regardless of what she looks like, this former equestrian would love to have a bag like hers!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

SDC2003 said:


> I think the photo is making her face look fuller because it was a still shot from a YouTube video. I thought she looked ok in the video. Also she is on safari and in a totally different time zone. Some women can look puffy when traveling even without fillers lol. But even if she does use fillers, is that so bad lol? I say whatever floats your boat. And regardless of what she looks like, this former equestrian would love to have a bag like hers!



I've seen several recent pictures (non-edited) and video of her in different locations, and trust me, she's overdone it on the filler. Especially with what she looked like before she redid her face...it's too much. It's one thing if you're using a tiny bit of filler, but this is just too much.


(and I low-key agree with the bag sentiment LOL)


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sung Yu-Ri


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Apple Hong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim with her Himalayan Kelly


----------



## chicinthecity777

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I do wish she'd lay off the filler, though- her un-Photoshopped pics/vids show she's going over board with it.


First thing came to my mind was "that was a very puffed up face!" Not a good look!


----------



## xiaoxiao

NOIRetMoi said:


> I’m literally dead!!



I know. I literally have no words.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Celia_Hish said:


> Kim Lim with her Himalayan Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429535



That snack box!

Edited PT


----------



## Senbei

Michelle Kwan from her IG!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Senbei said:


> Michelle Kwan from her IG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430389



That poodle looks like he's over it


----------



## Senbei

BagsNBaguettes said:


> That poodle looks like he's over it



If I was traveling in a little bag all day I would be too. Haha.


----------



## Alivia

My guilty pleasure; watching Jamie Chua’s YouTube videos. Lol her unboxing video


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## SDC2003

Alivia said:


> My guilty pleasure; watching Jamie Chua’s YouTube videos. Lol her unboxing video




Love her! She is so cute and what an amazing collection of bags!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis’s on the plane [emoji574]️


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## doloresmia

Dssaaksss


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## periogirl28

Celia_Hish said:


> Serena Chen Liu


Can I ask. Why are all her actions pics taken at this supermarket. And who is she?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam


----------



## ladysarah

Actually I Have NO idea who any of these people are, but love all the effort they ve put into posing, 3/4 angles, hair and their divine Hermes...


----------



## I Love Hermes

Senbei said:


> Michelle Kwan from her IG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430389


Do I see a Birkin in a Birkin?


----------



## catsinthebag

I Love Hermes said:


> Do I see a Birkin in a Birkin?



Good eye! I was distracted by the cute puppy.


----------



## eunaddict

periogirl28 said:


> Can I ask. Why are all her actions pics taken at this supermarket. And who is she?



She's a Taiwanese minor-role actress, better known for being a TV personality and a ballroom dancer/instructor to the stars. 

@ladysarah 
Most of the others are a combination of socialites (eg. Jamie Chua, Diana Saksen etc.) and rich kids (eg. Lam, Cheo, Calista, Davis etc.), most of them have side businesses but eh, I wouldn't say they're known for being business women.

The Korean names in this thread are largely actresses/fashion influencers. Heart Evangelista, Araya Hargate and Terri Kwan are actresses turn socialites. Lee Puengboonpra aka. ABL is the wife and joint owner of a paint manufacturing company.

HTH.


----------



## periogirl28

eunaddict said:


> She's a Taiwanese minor-role actress, better known for being a TV personality and a ballroom dancer/instructor to the stars.
> 
> @ladysarah
> Most of the others are a combination of socialites (eg. Jamie Chua, Diana Saksen etc.) and rich kids (eg. Lam, Cheo, Calista, Davis etc.), most of them have side businesses but eh, I wouldn't say they're known for being business women.
> 
> The Korean names in this thread are largely actresses/fashion influencers. Heart Evangelista, Araya Hargate and Terri Kwan are actresses turn socialites. Lee Puengboonpra aka. ABL is the wife and joint owner of a paint manufacturing company.
> 
> HTH.


Thank you for the response.


----------



## Meta

Gigi Lai






Kenix Kwok with croc verso mini Halzan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## doni

I very much enjoy this thread so I thought I’d contribute with Spanish socialite Isabel Preysler. She is Philippine by birth, but lives since a long time in Spain where she is our undisputed queen of celebrities since decades. She rose to fame when marrying Julio Iglesias, with whom she has three kids (including Enrique, but all 5 of her kids are big celebs in Spain). She then went on to marry a Duke from one of the most aristocratic families in Spain. Then there was a huge scandal when it was discovered that while both married she was having an affair with the then Finance Minister and one of the big shots in the Socialist Party, contributing to the fall of that government. They eventually married and after he died she started a relationship with literature Nobel laureate Mario Vargas Llosa who has left her wife for her. Love her toile Birkins.


----------



## abg12

Celia_Hish said:


> Rigel Davis’s on the plane [emoji574]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435071


Is it a 35?


----------



## xiaoxiao

doni said:


> I very much enjoy this thread so I thought I’d contribute with Spanish socialite Isabel Preysler. She is Philippine by birth, but lives since a long time in Spain where she is our undisputed queen of celebrities since decades. She rose to fame when marrying Julio Iglesias, with whom she has three kids (including Enrique, but all 5 of her kids are big celebs in Spain). She then went on to marry a Duke from one of the most aristocratic families in Spain. Then there was a huge scandal when it was discovered that while both married she was having an affair with the then Finance Minister and one of the big shots in the Socialist Party, contributing to the fall of that government. They eventually married and after he died she started a relationship with literature Nobel laureate Mario Vargas Llosa who has left her wife for her. Love her toile Birkins.
> 
> View attachment 4443223
> View attachment 4443227
> 
> 
> View attachment 4443228
> View attachment 4443229
> View attachment 4443232
> 
> View attachment 4443233
> View attachment 4443234
> View attachment 4443235
> View attachment 4443236




How interesting!!! I always thought Enrique looked a little bit Asian  

What a colorful woman indeed....


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Not sure if these have been posted before, but I liked the pics and the big B so I thought I'd share anyway! This is Kim Kibum (Key), who is a kpop star.


----------



## doloresmia

For those of you young enough to not carry multiple pairs of glasses, enjoy the mini kelly while you can!

Instagrammer @fenche310


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au’s Constance, love the Color


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis on the plane with her Kelly


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ok Joo Hyun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Israeli_Flava

doloresmia said:


> For those of you young enough to not carry multiple pairs of glasses, enjoy the mini kelly while you can!
> 
> Instagrammer @fenche310


Died laughing!


----------



## doloresmia

Israeli_Flava said:


> Died laughing!


Hugs!!!!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## audreylita

doloresmia said:


> For those of you young enough to not carry multiple pairs of glasses, enjoy the mini kelly while you can!
> 
> Instagrammer @fenche310


LOL!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## kat99

Celia_Hish said:


> Serena Chen Liu



She looks great! And I want to know what time she is going to the supermarket! If I were to stop like this at 99 Ranch for sure I would be run over by an impatient grandma!


----------



## doloresmia

Beautiful constance shot with elborn_doris from instagram. Not that my life isn’t great, but she lives in Paris, travels all over Europe, has an awesome collection of bags AND great long legs that I think are actually real!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Monique1004

doloresmia said:


> Beautiful constance shot with elborn_doris from instagram. Not that my life isn’t great, but she lives in Paris, travels all over Europe, has an awesome collection of bags AND great long legs that I think are actually real!


If you compare the size of her hands with her feet then you can tell this picture is distorted & stretched. She may not have longer leg than you in real life.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lee Da-Hae - Korean Actress


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis in Tokyo


----------



## eunaddict

Rigel Davis has the perfect head and face for ponytails and buns and I'm (weirdly) jealous.

-sits here with her 5-head-


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Show Lo


----------



## Celia_Hish

Emily Lam


----------



## doni

doloresmia said:


> Beautiful constance shot with elborn_doris from instagram. Not that my life isn’t great, but she lives in Paris, travels all over Europe, has an awesome collection of bags AND great long legs that I think are actually real!


Very nice, and what is her dress?


----------



## baghag21

doloresmia said:


> Beautiful constance shot with elborn_doris from instagram. Not that my life isn’t great, but she lives in Paris, travels all over Europe, has an awesome collection of bags AND great long legs that I think are actually real!


Gorgeous.  Love the dress too.  Looks like a dress from Cos although Spain has many local brands, which are probably better.


----------



## eunaddict

baghag21 said:


> Gorgeous.  Love the dress too.  Looks like a dress from Cos although Spain has many local brands, which are probably better.



@doni too. Doris is a designer herself, she does wear a lot of her own creations in pics.


----------



## doni

baghag21 said:


> Gorgeous.  Love the dress too.  Looks like a dress from Cos although Spain has many local brands, which are probably better.





eunaddict said:


> @doni too. Doris is a designer herself, she does wear a lot of her own creations in pics.



Ah yes, I checked and it is her own brand dress and it is sold out! She has quite nice stuff, will keep an eye on it. Many thanks!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## xiaoxiao

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng



Wow. Legs for days!


----------



## Rouge H

How is that possible?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng


What's going on with her legs/feet/shoes?


----------



## allywchu1

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng



Can someone id the boots??


----------



## loves

allywchu1 said:


> Can someone id the boots??


Looks like Balenciaga knife over the knee boots


----------



## allywchu1

loves said:


> Looks like Balenciaga knife over the knee boots



Thank you!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Rouge H said:


> How is that possible?





chicinthecity777 said:


> What's going on with her legs/feet/shoes?



There's a photo filter that's popular in Asia right now that elongates the legs/body-it has the unfortunate side effect of screwing up the perspective ratio in the pic, however, and that's why the photos look the way they do.


----------



## xiaoxiao

BagsNBaguettes said:


> There's a photo filter that's popular in Asia right now that elongates the legs/body-it has the unfortunate side effect of screwing up the perspective ratio in the pic, however, and that's why the photos look the way they do.



Wait so.... that pix was altered?


----------



## chicinthecity777

BagsNBaguettes said:


> There's a photo filter that's popular in Asia right now that elongates the legs/body-it has the unfortunate side effect of screwing up the perspective ratio in the pic, however, and that's why the photos look the way they do.


I knew that photo was altered. But the app shouldn't let it lose the definition of leg/feet/shoes. In that photo, all 3 are blended in together. That's epic fail of the app and with a social media veteran like her, she should know that was a silly picture to post. Not to mention it's down right creepy!

My question was rhetorical,  relating to what happened to her common sense judgement.  I guess this is normal in the #mememe of our social media era!

Sorry to be off topic. I shut up now.


----------



## allywchu1

chicinthecity777 said:


> I knew that photo was altered. But the app shouldn't let it lose the definition of leg/feet/shoes. In that photo, all 3 are blended in together. That's epic fail of the app and with a social media veteran like her, she should know that was a silly picture to post. Not to mention it's down right creepy!
> 
> My question was rhetorical,  relating to what happened to her common sense judgement.  I guess this is normal in the #mememe of our social media era!
> 
> Sorry to be off topic. I shut up now.



think her outfit is quite entertaining albeit not much class... but I’d be happy to be entertained


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## ap.

chicinthecity777 said:


> I knew that photo was altered. But the app shouldn't let it lose the definition of leg/feet/shoes. In that photo, all 3 are blended in together. That's epic fail of the app and with a social media veteran like her, she should know that was a silly picture to post. Not to mention it's down right creepy!
> 
> My question was rhetorical,  relating to what happened to her common sense judgement.  I guess this is normal in the #mememe of our social media era!
> 
> Sorry to be off topic. I shut up now.



I'm not sure if her legs are lengthened, but that's the style Balenciaga Knife Boot -- the shoe and "hose" is connected.  It also makes the feet look big (on purpose).  Here is the glitter gold version famously worn by Michelle ***** during her book tour.



https://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Balenciaga-Knife-over-the-knee-bootie-1202875


----------



## doloresmia

Love these ladies’ style ... from Instagram


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## cavalpha

There is no Hermes in this article, but it is a nice read in the New York Times about _*panglamsam*_ which her many fans here may enjoy. If the link doesn’t work, you can find it easily in the NYT. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/20/...r-nualphan-lamsam.html?smid=nytcore-ios-share


----------



## ihillside

Looks great


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan Fan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jessica Jung


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jessica Jung


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Celia_Hish said:


> Phyllis Quek


Both Kelly and owner are pretty.  That looks like a K35.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Celia_Hish said:


> Serena Chen Liu


That is rare for her not to post in the supermarket.


----------



## Meta

Chryseis Tan


----------



## Celia_Hish

chkpfbeliever said:


> That is rare for her not to post in the supermarket.


Yup very random places occasionally


----------



## Celia_Hish

chkpfbeliever said:


> Both Kelly and owner are pretty.  That looks like a K35.



She still looks good


----------



## Celia_Hish

Carina Lau


----------



## xiaoxiao

Celia_Hish said:


> Carina Lau




Classy!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rachel Park


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Cyndi Wang


----------



## Celia_Hish

Treechada Petcharat


----------



## Celia_Hish

*夏黃廉盈, Lien Hsia (a Mother of two gals)*


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ok Joo Hyun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## Celia_Hish

Patty Hou


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## lulilu

Ever seen I've learned about the leg legthening app, so many of these women seem to have disproportionately long legs and short torsos.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Celia_Hish said:


> Lien Hsia


The last photo looks completely doctored.


----------



## peggioka

to the extent that it looks extraterrestrial...  


chicinthecity777 said:


> The last photo looks completely doctored.


----------



## luckylove

chicinthecity777 said:


> The last photo looks completely doctored.



I have grown tired of these obviously altered pictures depicting legs of an impossible length never seen in nature... I don't get it! What's the point of posting photos so obviously distorted? Maybe I am too old to "get it??"


----------



## audreylita

She has the same legs my Barbie doll had.  Except my Barbie had a longer torso, and even with that they said Barbie had disproportionate measurements comparatively speaking next to a real human being.  

These altered photographs unfortunately completely distract from the reason we're all here, to see the purses.


----------



## chicinthecity777

luckylove said:


> I have grown tired of these obviously altered pictures depicting legs of an impossible length never seen in nature... I don't get it! What's the point of posting photos so obviously distorted? Maybe I am too old to "get it??"


I don't get it either! SMH!


----------



## momoc

I love this thread (as an Asian obsessed with Hermès how could I not) but I too don’t get these obviously doctored photos. What are they trying to achieve? Besides those blatantly lengthened legs and slimmer down torsos, there’s also the face that has obviously been enhanced and shaped (enlarging eyes, sharper chin and so on). I understand that those are “desirable” features for Asian beauty and I actually think it would be fine if they so so so obviously fake. Like if only they just tuned it down to a way that looks natural, I don’t mind it’s not exactly what they look like in real life. Just don’t be so...overboard! Like they honestly frigging scare me!

I guess that’s the whole Instagram vs reality problem in a nutshell huh. Ok enough ranting - I still like to see the bags and thank you to everyone posting on this thread!


----------



## momoc

momoc said:


> I love this thread (as an Asian obsessed with Hermès how could I not) but I too don’t get these obviously doctored photos. What are they trying to achieve? Besides those blatantly lengthened legs and slimmer down torsos, there’s also the face that has obviously been enhanced and shaped (enlarging eyes, sharper chin and so on). I understand that those are “desirable” features for Asian beauty and I actually think it would be fine if they so so so obviously fake. Like if only they just tuned it down to a way that looks natural, I don’t mind it’s not exactly what they look like in real life. Just don’t be so...overboard! Like they honestly frigging scare me!
> 
> I guess that’s the whole Instagram vs reality problem in a nutshell huh. Ok enough ranting - I still like to see the bags and thank you to everyone posting on this thread!



Oops just realized I missed a word I meant “if only they *aren’t* so obviously fake”


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia..love this vintage G bag. Does anyone know the model name for this bag?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia, she got married early and give birth at 22 years old.  Saw some of her photos, she got good genes and looks slim after having two...how I wish I can like her..haha


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan in Hawaii


----------



## Celia_Hish

Patty Hou


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au back to Singapore (she has migrated to Paris)


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An


----------



## doloresmia

Dssaaksss and friends! What a smorgasbord


----------



## Celia_Hish

Treechada Petcharat


----------



## xiaoxiao

Celia_Hish said:


> Lien Hsia, she got married early and give birth at 22 years old.  Saw some of her photos, she got good genes and looks slim after having two...how I wish I can like her..haha



She looks like a teenager!


----------



## Celia_Hish

xiaoxiao said:


> She looks like a teenager!


Yes indeed...lucky her


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia and the 5th photo is taken in 2014, her hubby is wearing glasses


----------



## xiaoxiao

Celia_Hish said:


> Lien Hsia and the 5th photo is taken in 2014, her hubby is wearing glasses



That is her husband? He sure loves H too (to stay on topic )


----------



## mea_culpa

BagsNBaguettes said:


> There's a photo filter that's popular in Asia right now that elongates the legs/body-it has the unfortunate side effect of screwing up the perspective ratio in the pic, however, and that's why the photos look the way they do.


why do I not know this


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

mea_culpa said:


> why do I not know this




I can scarcely keep up with it myself..especially since I don't use Instagram,etc!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sung Yuri


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## xiaoxiao

Celia_Hish said:


> Sung Yuri



What a beautiful picture. That plant is truly a work of art!


----------



## Celia_Hish

xiaoxiao said:


> What a beautiful picture. That plant is truly a work of art!


Yeah indeed


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## am2022

lulilu said:


> Ever seen I've learned about the leg legthening app, so many of these women seem to have disproportionately long legs and short torsos.


And here I am
Thinking  damn - nobody eats nowadays huh - should I maybe up my fasting duration ? But then again , no I’m fine I have a perfectly chilled Pinot Grigio waiting at home


----------



## oohshinythings

amacasa said:


> And here I am
> Thinking  damn - nobody eats nowadays huh - should I maybe up my fasting duration ? But then again , no I’m fine I have a perfectly chilled Pinot Grigio waiting at home


Haha hear hear!

And you don't even know a fancy leg lengthening app. In Instagram you can easily adjust the perspective angle to lengthen or shorten whatever you need!


----------



## Phiona88

Carina Lau


----------



## Phiona88

Jinkee Pacquiao (wife of Manny Pacquiao)


----------



## Phiona88

Jessica Jung


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Phiona88 said:


> Jinkee Pacquiao (wife of Manny Pacquiao)





Has she had more work done? Because she's looking a bit....pinched.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia in Phuket


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Cyndi Wang


----------



## xiaoxiao

Look how adorable she is!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Linda Chien


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jasper Xia. She just gave birth a few weeks ago so these were taken before that.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam. She's 52, just fyi.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I'm just absolutely head-over-heels in love with this look. Nualphan Lamsam.


----------



## OneMoreDay

OneMoreDay said:


> Jasper Xia. She just gave birth a few weeks ago so these were taken before that.
> View attachment 4520494
> View attachment 4520495
> View attachment 4520496
> View attachment 4520497
> View attachment 4520498
> View attachment 4520499
> View attachment 4520500
> View attachment 4520501
> View attachment 4520502


Jasper *Xu*. Sorry.


----------



## Phiona88

Celia_Hish said:


> Serena Chen Liu



Who is Serena Chen Liu - is she an actress? Why does she always pose in supermarkets - is that her thing?


----------



## HMuse

OneMoreDay said:


> I'm just absolutely head-over-heels in love with this look. Nualphan Lamsam.
> View attachment 4520567
> View attachment 4520569


boy she ages like wine. Not to mention her taste, tres chic!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Linda Chien


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fan Fan Chiang


----------



## dooneybaby

Celia_Hish said:


> Linda Chien


I don't know if I would go rock climbing carrying Hermes anything.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ruby Lin


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Phiona88

Zhou Xuan:


----------



## loves

Celia_Hish said:


> Lien Hsia


Don't know who she is but she really loves big shoes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

loves said:


> Don't know who she is but she really loves big shoes.


I agree.


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> Don't know who she is but she really loves big shoes.


Leg lengthening app taken to ridiculous levels.


----------



## lulilu

loves said:


> Don't know who she is but she really loves big shoes.





periogirl28 said:


> Leg lengthening app taken to ridiculous levels.



The long skinny legs really emphasize the size of the shoes!  I have a hard time looking at these photos now that I've learned of that app -- the long long legs are all I see.


----------



## carabelli888

Forgive me if this is an old picture & topic. But could someone please tell me the color of her green Birkin? Thanks


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ella Koon


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

loves said:


> Don't know who she is but she really loves big shoes.



I think she is a Taiwanese model and height is around 1.74cm


----------



## Phiona88

carabelli888 said:


> Forgive me if this is an old picture & topic. But could someone please tell me the color of her green Birkin? Thanks



I’d suggest asking in the Identify Color/Leather/Design thread?

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-identify-leather-color-and-design.897904/


----------



## periogirl28

carabelli888 said:


> Forgive me if this is an old picture & topic. But could someone please tell me the color of her green Birkin? Thanks


I think it’s Pelouse.


----------



## ap.

Celia_Hish said:


> Lien Hsia



Is this her real face or has it been altered, either digitally or surgically?  She doesn't look natural to me...


----------



## chicinthecity777

apey_grapey said:


> Is this her real face or has it been altered, either digitally or surgically?  She doesn't look natural to me...


Probably both! I would take all of those photos with a grain of salt.


----------



## Phiona88

Jessica Jung


----------



## Phiona88

Jinkee Pacquiao


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Celia_Hish said:


> Serena Chen Liu


Rare background.  Usually she likes to post in a supermarket.


----------



## Celia_Hish

chkpfbeliever said:


> Rare background.  Usually she likes to post in a supermarket.


Yeah indeed...haha


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## doni

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan


Love the Verrou in that color! Such a great bag.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Tengku Anis Binti Tengku Abdul Hamid, Raja Perempuan (Queen Mother) of the state of Kelantan in Malaysia.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## OneMoreDay

A radiant and very pregnant Peony Lim.


----------



## luckylove

She looks beautiful as always!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Patty Hou


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Phiona88

Jessica Jung


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Phiona88

Jinkee Pacquiao


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## chicinthecity777

Celia_Hish said:


> Karen Ng


Ouch!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zoe Tay


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jung Hye Sung


----------



## Celia_Hish

Linda Chien


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elly Lam


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## xiaoxiao

Celia_Hish said:


> Zoe Tay



She is SO cute!!!! Very natural.


----------



## Celia_Hish

xiaoxiao said:


> She is SO cute!!!! Very natural.


Yes indeed


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jessica Jung


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jessica Jung


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## xiaoxiao

One of my favorite IG pages. I just love her style so much!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

xiaoxiao said:


> One of my favorite IG pages. I just love her style so much!




Yes! It's been too long since we've seen her posted here!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## eunaddict

Celia_Hish said:


> Jessica Jung



Man, Jessica looks amazingly polished all the time.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Shuling Wu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Arissa Cheo


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam.
Looooove...


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nualphan Lamsam visiting the Rouges Hermès Exhibition in Bangkok celebrating the reopening of the Hermès store at Siam Paragon.



With David Smaniotto, Managing Director of Hermes Thailand & India.


Some pictures of the exhibition.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Au Skulthai.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jinkee Pacquiao.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Aim Pintongta.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Piyapas Bhirombhakdi.


----------



## OneMoreDay

May Savan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dsaks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Celia_Hish said:


> Lien Hsia


Her head/face seems to change size in each photo.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

chicinthecity777 said:


> Her head/face seems to change size in each photo.



It's the filters, especially the leg lengthening filter popular over there- it not only messes with the proportion of your legs, it does it to other parts, too. I just spent a few minutes looking at the last few pages of this thread and noticed all of the filter/Photoshop on the pics.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BagsNBaguettes said:


> It's the filters, especially the leg lengthening filter popular over there- it not only messes with the proportion of your legs, it does it to other parts, too. I just spent a few minutes looking at the last few pages of this thread and noticed all of the filter/Photoshop on the pics.


We already discussed filters at length in this thread and most are full aware of them.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Heart Evangelista dressed up as Audrey Hepburn in Breakfast at Tiffany's.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis sharing her post when she is on flight


----------



## Celia_Hish

Mae Tan’s customised Kelly


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sung Yuri


----------



## OneMoreDay

Because one can never have enough Madam Pang, here she is visiting the newly reopened H store at Siam Paragon after the exhibition.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Some pictures of the new store.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ann Wu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rachel Park


----------



## Celia_Hish

Patty Hou


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lee Da-Hae


----------



## Celia_Hish

Christine Fan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sung Yuri


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## xiaoxiao

Celia_Hish said:


> Phyllis Quek



I don’t know who she is, but I like her vibes! Looks like a naturally beautiful young lady.


----------



## CaviarChanel

I believe she USED to be a TV actress in Singapore and now living in Taiwan or outside Singapore ..   same era as Zoe Tay.



xiaoxiao said:


> I don’t know who she is, but I like her vibes! Looks like a naturally beautiful young lady.


----------



## Phiona88

Jinkee Pacquiao and her Himalayan Birkin


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Celia_Hish said:


> Phyllis Quek


I like her stole.  Can anyone ID it? is it Chanel?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sung Yuri


----------



## xiaoxiao

Celia_Hish said:


> Phyllis Quek



Pretty kelly! I wonder what size was that? In the reflection from the mirror, the back of the kelly looks more East-west than the front... looks like 32 but then it also could be 35? Very confusing!


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> Pretty kelly! I wonder what size was that? In the reflection from the mirror, the back of the kelly looks more East-west than the front... looks like 32 but then it also could be 35? Very confusing!


It looks like a 35 to me.


----------



## momoc

xiaoxiao said:


> Pretty kelly! I wonder what size was that? In the reflection from the mirror, the back of the kelly looks more East-west than the front... looks like 32 but then it also could be 35? Very confusing!



I think the different proportion is because she lengthened her legs so the front of the bag (where her legs are) is stretched vertically. If I have to pick the reflection is probably the more true to life proportion of the bag...


----------



## Celia_Hish

JJ Lin


----------



## ladysarah

Celia_Hish said:


> Phyllis Quek


Does that mean BIG bags are back and de rigueur?


----------



## prettychic

ladysarah said:


> Does that mean BIG bags are back and de rigueur?


My exact thoughts and hopes. I just feel the pendulum is ready to swing....


----------



## audreylita

prettychic said:


> My exact thoughts and hopes. I just feel the pendulum is ready to swing....


I've been buying bigger bags the past couple of years at good prices, knowing that the pendulum was going to swing back to big.  I'm already using mine and am loving the fresher look.


----------



## TankerToad

THIS!!!!!!!


----------



## TankerToad

audreylita said:


> I've been buying bigger bags the past couple of years at good prices, knowing that the pendulum was going to swing back to big.  I'm already using mine and am loving the fresher look.


Yes!!!!
Now big bags look so chic and stylish for not being seen on everyone —


----------



## eagle1002us

TankerToad said:


> Yes!!!!
> Now big bags look so chic and stylish for not being seen on everyone —


I also feel big bags are on the way back in.  I took a rarely used [giant] bag to Paris and consequently got offered a 35 Gold K which I took.   I am sure the bag I was already carrying influenced the SA's selection.  Back home, I got a crossbody strap from H.com which is gold/white and makes the bag look snazzy.   Have been using the bag since I got back and like it quite a bit.  The strap was very helpful in distributing the weight.   
I agree with the both of you about bigger bags being fresher, chic and stylish.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ruby Lin


----------



## xiaoxiao

Celia_Hish said:


> Melody Kliu



she is so adorable looking!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun’s new Xmas present reveal


----------



## xiaoxiao

Celia_Hish said:


> Yen Yen Sun’s new Xmas present reveal



wow that is awesome!!! Good for her.


----------



## Celia_Hish

xiaoxiao said:


> wow that is awesome!!! Good for her.


Yup I wish I can receive such luxury gift...haha


----------



## Celia_Hish

G-Dragon


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sung Yuri


----------



## Luvhcv

I definitely feel bigger bags are back with a vengeance.  I notice on Instagram the pendulum is swinging back to bigger bags lately.


----------



## Celia_Hish

xiaoxiao said:


> she is so adorable looking!


Yup indeed


----------



## Celia_Hish

Liên Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu


----------



## allywchu1

Celia_Hish said:


> Liên Hsia



why do these celebrities like to take pictures in supermarket or deli?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lydia Tsai


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of Lydia Tsai


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lydia Tsai


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zuo Xiao An


----------



## doni

Celia_Hish said:


> Lydia Tsai


She’s a great advertisement for the Danse


----------



## xiaoxiao

Celia_Hish said:


> Zuo Xiao An



Love how she matches the hairband with the Constance!


----------



## xiaoxiao

doni said:


> She’s a great advertisement for the Danse



completely agree! The size suits her well.


----------



## eunaddict

Karen Hu - Daughter of a famous Taiwanese TV Host, is herself an actress and business woman. She had a tough marriage to a guy who spent a lot of it cheating, left him, got a serious revenge bod (the healthy way, she shares her workouts on insta) and is single-handedly raising her kid.

Really down-to-earth.

For more of her bags:


----------



## Celia_Hish

doni said:


> She’s a great advertisement for the Danse





xiaoxiao said:


> completely agree! The size suits her well.



Yes indeed...really adore the Danse after seeing her pics


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sung Yuri


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jessica Jung


----------



## Uptown Luxer

allywchu1 said:


> why do these celebrities like to take pictures in supermarket or deli?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

How come we don't see the some of the OG's in here anymore (Au Skulthai, Nong Nee, Mrs/Peepy Lee,etc.)?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya A. Hargate


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Apple Hong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zoe Tay


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## doni

Celia_Hish said:


> Lien Hsia


wow, these pics are so bizarre... in one she's even lost an arm. Find them even a bit spooky...

Love that Kellyado though.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

doni said:


> wow, these pics are so bizarre... in one she's even lost an arm. Find them even a bit spooky...
> 
> Love that Kellyado though.



The amount of Photoshop has me falling off my chair!


----------



## Lejic

doni said:


> wow, these pics are so bizarre... in one she's even lost an arm. Find them even a bit spooky...
> 
> Love that Kellyado though.





BagsNBaguettes said:


> The amount of Photoshop has me falling off my chair!



Yeah, the pictures just look so uncomfortable!


----------



## thyme

most look like clowns with their ridiculous outfits and filter


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Chen Liping (Singapore actress)


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zoe Tay with her hubby


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lydia Tsai


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zoe Tay


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao in Hermes Paris #HermesBeautyEvent


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## HeatherZE

What’s up with her feet? 


Celia_Hish said:


> Sharon Au


----------



## doloresmia

V (and Jungook), A member of my favorite group, BTS, papped while at an airport.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## chicinthecity777

Celia_Hish said:


> Lien Hsia


Her photos have been doctored so much it's beyond ridiculous! She really is so blind that can't see it herself that how fake and how "you are not fooling anyone" these pictures are!


----------



## Lejic

chicinthecity777 said:


> Her photos have been doctored so much it's beyond ridiculous! She really is so blind that can't see it herself that how fake and how "you are not fooling anyone" these pictures are!


Surely, surely she must see it, right? At this point it’s more like abstract/manga-like art.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## peggioka

Serena Liu as of last January.  
I have been enjoying her supermarket fashion shots on the thread for a while.  I recently learned from the news that Serena has been in ICU since mid February due to heart failure during a heart surgery.  I sincerely hope that she will recover soon.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

peggioka said:


> View attachment 4680061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serena Liu as of last January.
> I have been enjoying her supermarket fashion shots on the thread for a while.  I recently learned from the news that Serena has been in ICU since mid February due to heart failure during a heart surgery.  I sincerely hope that she will recover soon.


Pray for her.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Serena Chen Liu - Speedy Recovery


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Celia_Hish said:


> Serena Chen Liu - Speedy Recovery


I just checked the news. She uses VAD and needs a ventilator to maintain her life, not really good...


----------



## Celia_Hish

Arissa Cheo


----------



## Celia_Hish

luzdetaiwan said:


> I just checked the news. She uses VAD and needs a ventilator to maintain her life, not really good...



Yup I saw that...hopefully she can wake up soon  as currently in coma


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nini Ouyang


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jessica Jung


----------



## Aribb

Celia_Hish said:


> Yup I saw that...hopefully she can wake up soon  as currently in coma


Serena Liu passed away on March 22..... Feel really sad.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Aribb said:


> Serena Liu passed away on March 22..... Feel really sad.


It’s sad when seeing the news.
May she rest in peace.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Celia_Hish said:


> Sharon Au



She is adorable!!! Rare nowadays to see someone as natural as her on this thread.


----------



## xiaoxiao

chicinthecity777 said:


> Her photos have been doctored so much it's beyond ridiculous! She really is so blind that can't see it herself that how fake and how "you are not fooling anyone" these pictures are!



i, too, would like to see what she looks like without photoshop. I think such a young girl shouldn’t need any. Natural is the best way to go.


----------



## JoeDelRey

xiaoxiao said:


> i, too, would like to see what she looks like without photoshop. I think such a young girl shouldn’t need any. Natural is the best way to go.


She appears to be quiet short, I personally think she's very beautiful


----------



## xiaoxiao

JoeDelRey said:


> She appears to be quiet short, I personally think she's very beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703152



ah, maybe that’s where the insecurity comes from. She looks SO much better like this, and I bet she looks even better with less makeup.


----------



## JoeDelRey

xiaoxiao said:


> ah, maybe that’s where the insecurity comes from. She looks SO much better like this, and I bet she looks even better with less makeup.


I agree, she's very beautiful


----------



## Muffin_Top

I'm having a photoshop-lengthened-legs overdose. I hope this practice doesn't make young Asian women feel too much complexed, just as we all feel like we should be starving slim.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aribb said:


> Serena Liu passed away on March 22..... Feel really sad.



Yup I already saw the news and # 22 is a favourite number...yes it’s really sad!!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hwang Jung Eum (Korean Actress)


----------



## Celia_Hish

JoeDelRey said:


> I agree, she's very beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703160
> View attachment 4703161



Anyway my understanding is that she used to be a model standing tall at 170cm, her age is only 33

Here are some old pics of her


----------



## eunaddict

Doris.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Wu Shuling (Malaysian Singer Gary Chaw’s wife)


----------



## Phiona88

Celia_Hish said:


> Wu Shuling (Malaysian Singer Gary Chaw’s wife)
> 
> View attachment 4714632
> View attachment 4714633
> View attachment 4714634
> View attachment 4714635



Love the color of the mini Bolide. Do you think it's Gris Perle?


----------



## Alieyah

IFFAH said:


> Diana Saksen. Geranium CDC.





IFFAH said:


> Jamie Chua


The iconic Jamie


----------



## vivianian

Jamie Chua's latest IG post. Her bags are alive!






https://www.instagram.com/p/B_wJcZVJHiG


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Patty Hou


----------



## xiaoxiao

Celia_Hish said:


> Yup I already saw the news and # 22 is a favourite number...yes it’s really sad!!!


Omg why? She looked so healthy in those pix you posted!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Celia_Hish said:


> Anyway my understanding is that she used to be a model standing tall at 170cm, her age is only 33
> 
> Here are some old pics of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712153
> View attachment 4712154



She’s cute!! Much better without makeup


----------



## xiaoxiao

eunaddict said:


> Doris.
> 
> View attachment 4712573
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712575



Wow she must be petite. That 35 looks gigantic on her (though very very chic).


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zoe Tay


----------



## lovecc0818

Grace Chow (Chinese Internet celebrity) spotted in the airport recently. Love this outfit, the 24/24 looks gorgeous!


----------



## Celia_Hish

xiaoxiao said:


> Omg why? She looked so healthy in those pix you posted!



yes I was shocked too and she went for medical checkup and found out something is wrong with her heart and went for heart valve repair surgery....The surgery was successful but she fell into a coma after the operation and has been put on extra corporeal membrane oxygenation for 13 days....she opted for heart valve repair surgery as she is hoping to have a second child. She is concerned that her plan would be derailed by the medication.....life is so unpredictable and really sad that she didn’t make it.....sigh!!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Zoe Tay


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## xiaoxiao

Celia_Hish said:


> yes I was shocked too and she went for medical checkup and found out something is wrong with her heart and went for heart valve repair surgery....The surgery was successful but she fell into a coma after the operation and has been put on extra corporeal membrane oxygenation for 13 days....she opted for heart valve repair surgery as she is hoping to have a second child. She is concerned that her plan would be derailed by the medication.....life is so unpredictable and really sad that she didn’t make it.....sigh!!!



that is SO sad!!! RIP... feel bad for her child... life is short and unpredictable, and we can’t take anything for granted. Sigh. I have no idea who she was, but seeing young people die so young is so sad, especially for her family and parents!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sung Yuri


----------



## HMuse

Celia_Hish said:


> Zoe Tay


effortless chic. always.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lovecc0818 said:


> Grace Chow (Chinese Internet celebrity) spotted in the airport recently. Love this outfit, the 24/24 looks gorgeous!


how can we tell who this is?


----------



## eunaddict

chicinthecity777 said:


> how can we tell who this is?



Her butterfly cap. Grace (周揚青) is a clothing designer with her own line and that's part of her latest collection. Also, she was recently part of some relationship drama with her ex and she's famous enough (partially because of her ex) that the media will follow her and tag pics of her.


----------



## Celia_Hish

xiaoxiao said:


> that is SO sad!!! RIP... feel bad for her child... life is short and unpredictable, and we can’t take anything for granted. Sigh. I have no idea who she was, but seeing young people die so young is so sad, especially for her family and parents!



Yes really sadden to see this where her daughter is still so young and till now her husband can’t get over it. In fact he has negative thinkings and wanted to follow the wife....surrounding friends accompanied him so that he doesn’t have that thought coz he has to think of his daughter....sigh!!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nini Ouyang and her youngest Sis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan with her daughter


----------



## dp7328

From Jasper Xu’s Instagram
Beautiful Doblis Kelly


----------



## Celia_Hish

Patty Hou


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yen Yen Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sung Yuri


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jung Il-woo (Korean Actor)


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lee Da-Hey


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya Alberta Hargate with friends


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jessica Jung


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## othondown0113

lol as a Asian myself, it's kind of funny seeing this topic.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ann Wu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Patty Hou


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Arissa Cheo


----------



## Celia_Hish

Korean Actress Seo Eun-Su


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Celia_Hish said:


> Lien Hsia
> 
> View attachment 4805022
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805030
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805031



The bunny!!!!!!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Patty Hou


----------



## Celia_Hish

Patty Hou


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## HoneyLocks

Celia_Hish said:


> Terri Kwan
> 
> View attachment 4809418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809419


they grow up so fast...


----------



## Celia_Hish

HoneyLocks said:


> they grow up so fast...



Yes indeed


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ann Wu back to Taiwan after her quarantine


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ann Wu


----------



## FixedSister

bobobob said:


> Tina Craig


WOW!!!!! That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jessica Jung


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nini Ouyang


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fish Leong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Karen Ng


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Vintage Leather

othondown0113 said:


> lol as a Asian myself, it's kind of funny seeing this topic.


Way back in the day, there was only the Socialites and the In Film threads, and Terri Kwan and ABL (Thai influencers now known as Peepy and Mother Lee, before the son got so heavily involved) were the only ones who were featured. It meant we missed a whole lot of amazingly stylish ladies.

I appreciate all the posters who curate insta and local news for these stunning images


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Celia_Hish said:


> Sharon Au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874781
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874782



Perfection!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

@dailystyle.sthlm


----------



## CookyMonster

Sharon Au’s worn condition pet carrier. I wonder what’s the colour? Is it gris perle?


----------



## momoc

Something small & cute - Kpop star Jennie (member of Blackpink) using an Hermes twilly in her hair

ETA: it is the Pani La Shar Pawnee twilly CW10


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Iris (艾莉丝)


----------



## louise_elouise

Celia_Hish said:


> Iris (艾莉丝)


Is this a 32? It’s stunning!!


----------



## smurfet

louise_elouise said:


> Is this a 32? It’s stunning!!


Looks like a 35 to me.


----------



## lulilu

I don't have any screen shots, but the new show Bling Empire is chock full of H bags and houseware.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Looking over the thread, I am just wondering if there aren't any mature ladies sporting Hermes handbags? Only their daughters? Or do they never pose on Instagram? I think in Europe, it is mostly (let's say 30- or 40 and more- plus)  ladies who carry Birkins and Kellys. I don't have an overview of the entire market so maybe I am mistaken. My opinion I just based on personal experience.


----------



## Perja

MaryAndDogs said:


> Looking over the thread, I am just wondering if there aren't any mature ladies sporting Hermes handbags? Only their daughters? Or do they never pose on Instagram? I think in Europe, it is mostly (let's say 30- or 40 and more- plus)  ladies who carry Birkins and Kellys. I don't have an overview of the entire market so maybe I am mistaken. My opinion I just based on personal experience.


My instinct is that they don't pose. I've seen plenty of mature ladies sporting their H in the wild, around the world!


----------



## mdcx

Dr Tiffany Moon on the new season of Real Housewives of Dallas has quite the Birkin collection:


----------



## BombasticcLovee

mdcx said:


> Dr Tiffany Moon on the new season of Real Housewives of Dallas has quite the Birkin collection:
> 
> View attachment 4988563
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988564
> 
> View attachment 4988565


Excited to finally see some wealth on RHOD! Far departure from Leann begging for free stuff on television.


----------



## cali_to_ny

On screen they showed the value of the Rose Sakura B as $24,000!? Wonder what value they would have put on the White Himalayan Croc!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nikki Tseng


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis @ Hermes Show yesterday in Shanghai


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nini Ouyang


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hwang Jung-eum


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fan Fan Chiang


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elva Hsiao


----------



## Perja

@Celia_Hish I always enjoy these posts so much! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Celia_Hish

Perja said:


> @Celia_Hish I always enjoy these posts so much! Thank you for sharing



Thanks my dear and it has been awhile since my last post. WFH since 2020 is no joke and rather challenging


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

yoyo cao


----------



## Perja

archieluxury said:


> With my Hermes Birkin 35........


Your Birkin is gorgeous but I’m drooling over your plate


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elva Hsiao


----------



## Celia_Hish

louise_elouise said:


> Is this a 32? It’s stunning!!


35 IMO too


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sung Yuri


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elva Hsiao


----------



## JeanGranger

Credit: in the picture


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hwang Jung-Eum


----------



## Pingdi

Ťhey love Himalayan white, but won't buy it.


----------



## Perja

Celia_Hish said:


> Hwang Jung-Eum


So chic!!


----------



## eunaddict

Elborn Doris - Korean designer living in Paris

I really love her style.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mdcx said:


> Dr Tiffany Moon on the new season of Real Housewives of Dallas has quite the Birkin collection:
> 
> View attachment 4988563
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988564
> 
> View attachment 4988565


I love her and she is the ONLY reason I watch that show!


----------



## af068

Celia_Hish said:


> Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Han Ji-Hye


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sung Yuri


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au leaving Paris and heading back to her home country Singapore! Welcome home


----------



## HBfan81

Celia_Hish said:


> Elva Hsiao


Which bag is this one? Looks Kelly but not the traditional bicolor, right? looks amazing


----------



## hphile

HBfan81 said:


> Which bag is this one? Looks Kelly but not the traditional bicolor, right? looks amazing



It looks like a kelly danse because it doesn't have a top handle and the structure of the bag. 
I think it's just the lighting that makes the top flap look like a different color, because a couple of posts later you see it again. But it's entirely possible that she could have gotten a multicolor kelly danse!



Celia_Hish said:


> Elva Hsiao





Celia_Hish said:


> Elva Hsiao


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nini Ouyang


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya Alberta Hargate


----------



## Sarrie23

eunaddict said:


> Elborn Doris - Korean designer living in Paris
> 
> I really love her style.
> 
> View attachment 5074180
> 
> View attachment 5074173


I love her style in the second picture !! and that classic white bag as well


----------



## songan

方媛 Moka Fang


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ms Stephanie Er


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nini Ouyang


----------



## emizhou

Cheng Xiao from WJSN


----------



## songan

练练


----------



## songan

Meng Zi Yi (孟子义), Chinese actress
Hermes Ostrich Leather Mini Verrou Chaine in Rose Pourpre


----------



## songan

Zoey Meng Ziyi & her Hermes Mini Kelly
(K20 in Bleu Nuit Epsom with RGHW)


----------



## songan

Son Yejin (손예진) as Yoon Seri in "Crash Landing On You" Episode 9


----------



## songan

Son Ye-Jin (손예진)


----------



## songan

Heart Evangelista - newer Hermes (2019-2021) pieces
I searched the forums to ensure no duplicates.





Hermes Constance Wallet with PHW strung on Hermes Kelly 18 Belt in Lime ($890)
and accessorized with Hermes Collier de Chine Bracelet ($1100)


Hermes Collier de Chiens Bracelet in Pink Alligator ($2075)
Hermes Mini Kelly Bracelet in Alligator ($425++)


----------



## songan

Nakajo Ayami (中条あやみ)
Vintage Hermes Kelly


----------



## hphile

songan said:


> Nakajo Ayami (中条あやみ)
> Vintage Hermes Kelly



I think that is a tory burch "lee radziwill" mini bag! it looks quite inspired by the kelly though!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## songan

Cecelia Liu (刘诗诗)
Chinese actress


----------



## songan

PARIS, FRANCE
Heart Evangelista (Birkin 25) with Jamie Chua (mini Kelly 20):


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Craie Birkin 30:



Kiwi Birkin 25:



Mini Kelly 20:


Heart Evangelista's prolific Hermes collection has been well documented by past forum contributors so redundant content is a concern. I searched the forum for using various key words to ensure fewer redundancies before I made a new thread and uploaded new images.


----------



## songan

*Gülnezer Bextiyar(گۈلنەزەر بەختىيار/ 古力那扎爾 拜合提亞爾)*, also known as *Gulinazha* (Chinese: 古力娜扎; born 2 May 1992) or simply *Nazha*, is a Chinese actress and model of Uyghur ethnicity. Here are her selfies with her Hermes Constance in gold.


----------



## songan

Giana Jun / Jun Ji Hyun (전지현)
The Legend of the Deep Sea episode 15


----------



## songan

Giana Jun / Jun Ji Hyun (전지현)
You Who Came From Another Star episode 15 




^ Hermes Fall 2013 runway cape
Hermes white top with leather arm cuffs
Hermes white gloves
Hermes Farandole Long Necklace 80 ($1300)


^ Hermes F/W 2013 Maxibox bag


----------



## songan

Kris Aquino
Filipino actress, producer, TV host, entrepreneur


	

		
			
		

		
	
 <-- Hermes orange ostrich




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Twill 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 <-- Hermes Tricolor Birkin


----------



## songan

Marian Rivera Gracias Dantes,
Spanish-Filipino commercial model and actress, has a prolific Hermes collection, which has been well documented in the past.
Use the search function to see more, non-redundant images of her Hermes items.


----------



## songan

*Gretchen Barretto*
HERMES Birkin 25 in Orange Lizard Skin with Ruthenium Hardware


----------



## songan

*IU* (아이유) singer and actress
HERMES In The Loop Belt Bag (worn as crossbody bag) 


Exterior Color: K4 Rose Ete // Interior Color: R1 Terre Battue


----------



## songan

Gulinazha ( Gulnazar ) is a popular actress of Uyghur ethnicity
Chinese name: 古力娜扎 // Uyghur name: گۈلنەزەر بەختىيار

HERMES Kelly Retourne 28 PHW
Rose Texas or Rose Jaipur


----------



## kaiying523

Been watching this K-drama called, 'The World of the Married' where the main actress carries her birkin everywhere!


----------



## songan

*Kim Cheon (김체온) - Korean Celebrity Fitness Guru & TV Host*
















SOURCES:








						Shasha : 네이버 블로그
					

instagram @shasha__play




					m.blog.naver.com


----------



## songan

*Kim Cheon (김체온) - Korean Celebrity Fitness Guru & TV Host*
*




**



**

*
*

* *


**



*
*SOURCE:
	

	







						Shasha : 네이버 블로그
					

instagram @shasha__play




					m.blog.naver.com
				



*


----------



## songan

*Kim Cheon (김체온) - Korean Celebrity Fitness Guru & TV Host*





	

		
			
		

		
	
  Hermès earrings and Hermès watch


	

		
			
		

		
	
  Hermès  Garden Party


	

		
			
		

		
	
  Hermès Picotin



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hermès bracelet








*SOURCE*:*








						Shasha : 네이버 블로그
					

instagram @shasha__play




					m.blog.naver.com
				



*


----------



## songan

*Kim Cheon (김체온) - Korean Celebrity Fitness Guru & TV Host*



Hermès ready-to-wear cardigan
















*SOURCE:**








						Shasha : 네이버 블로그
					

instagram @shasha__play




					m.blog.naver.com
				



*


----------



## Polaremil

songan said:


> *Kim Cheon (김체온) - Korean Celebrity Fitness Guru & TV Host*
> View attachment 5166013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès necklace
> View attachment 5166016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès necklace
> View attachment 5166001
> View attachment 5166015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165995
> View attachment 5166019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès watch
> View attachment 5165997
> View attachment 5165998
> View attachment 5166007
> View attachment 5166000
> 
> 
> *SOURCE:* *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shasha : 네이버 블로그
> 
> 
> instagram @shasha__play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.blog.naver.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 5165996
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166014



Sweet girl, but the ”fitness guru” status is not immediately apparent from her Insta feed.


----------



## allanrvj

songan said:


> Kris Aquino
> Filipino actress, producer, TV host, entrepreneur
> View attachment 5155831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- Hermes orange ostrich
> View attachment 5155839
> View attachment 5155838
> View attachment 5155837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- Hermes Tricolor Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155846


The last 3 photos (pink shirt, yellow sleeveless blouse, and black dress) is not Kris Aquino but Dr. Vicky Belo, a famous dermatologist.


----------



## songan

*Kim Cheon (김체온) - Korean Celebrity Fitness Guru & TV Host*


	

		
			
		

		
	
  Hermès  watch


	

		
			
		

		
	
  Hermès necklace



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hermès sandals
	

		
			
		

		
	











*SOURCE: *








						오늘의 기록
					

주말 랩탑들고 집 앞 까페 왔어요 너무 오래 자리 차지 하는 듯 해서 음료 두개 시켰어요 아메리카노로 카...




					m.blog.naver.com


----------



## songan

Polaremil said:


> Sweet girl, but the ”fitness guru” status is not immediately apparent from her Insta feed.



Didn't you see her 6 pack?!

Her Naver blog written in Korean and other sources written in Korean indicate that she is a celebrity. She's a published writer as well. Here's her holding her book. *김체온* is known for her perfect body (like Emily Ratajkowski) and owns a gym to train celebrities, where she has trophies for winning swimsuit/perfect body competitions. She has appeared on talk shows and does some minor modeling like Emily Ratajkowski does. She can be hired as an MC/host for events.












						오늘의 기록
					

운동복 사랑 ㅎㅎ     운동욕구를 부르는 예쁜 컬러감과 몸을...




					m.blog.naver.com


----------



## songan

*Kim Cheon (김체온) "SHA-SHA" - Korean Celebrity Fitness Guru & TV Host*
*

* *Hermès** necklace*
*









 




**Hermès necklace*

*Source:*








						오늘의 기록
					

손이 모자라서 포장 업무 도왔어요    저 원피스 몇개를 다렸는지 모르겠...




					m.blog.naver.com


----------



## eunaddict

More from elborn_doris


----------



## songan

*Wu Xiaoli *Anchorwoman of Hong Kong's Phoenix TV


----------



## songan

*Maggie Jiang* / Jiang Shuying (江疏影) loves her Hermes. Her airport fashion often includes Hermes Kelly bags, including a rare, vintage, discontinued Hermes Christmas Kelly and a trendy Hermes black belt bag with black hardware.
















SOURCES: lujuba.cc, Sina Weibo blogs


----------



## songan

Actress *Jiang Shuying* (江疏影)


SOURCE: inf.news/en/entertainment


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Don't forget that China has the best fakes in the world, using imported leather to make these bags.  I won't be surprised that some celebrities own some fakes and interchange with real stuff to use.


----------



## eunaddict

More from Elborn_doris


----------



## louise_elouise

eunaddict said:


> More from Elborn_doris
> 
> View attachment 5211344
> 
> View attachment 5211345
> 
> View attachment 5211346


Is this a birkin 25 or 30? I want to say 25 but the handles seem decently long


----------



## songan

Korean-Americans Irene Kim (아이린) and Jessica Jung (제시카) own vintage Hermes Herbags customized with embellishments by Dylan Ryu. Korean actress Son Ye-jin (손예진) also has a Herbag customized by Dylan Ryu which she often wears open and unbuckled. She wore the same Hermes bag on her date with actor Hyun Bin (현빈) whom she met whilst filming Crash Landing On You 《 사랑의 불시착》.



SOURCES:  IG@historybydylan,








						Even Better Than a Vintage Bag? A Vintage Bag Embellished With Charms, Patches, and Ribbons by Dylan Ryu
					

These vintage Chanel, Hermès, and Louis Vuitton bags are one-of-a-kind and upcycled with crests, pins, ribbons, and scraps of fabric sourced from antique markets around the world.




					www.vogue.com
				











						孙艺珍约会拎的“改造版”HERMES包
					

《女友》为你介绍孙艺珍及韩星的upcycled精品包！#孙艺珍约会玄彬正是拎着它




					www.nuyou.com.sg


----------



## songan

Kim Cheon (김체온) AKA celebrity fitness and lifestyle coach SHASHA play



Hermes cardigan & Hermes Birkin 30 with twilly



Hermes Birkin 25 with Hermes bag charm



Hermes Noir Birkin 30 with Rose Gold Hardware

SOURCE: Naver blog


----------



## songan

Filipino Parisian fashion personality Bryan Boy brought a Chevre Mysore Quebracho Kelly Mini II (15 cm) to the Hermes Spring/Summer 2022 fashion show. Social media guru Loic Prigent dared him to place his Mini Kelly on the ground. 


Quebracho is an Hermes 2020 color. The shadows on the bag and the lighting makes the color look less warm-toned than it really is.
SOURCE: www.tf1.fr/tmc/la-mode-by-loic-prigent/videos/5-minutes-de-mode-by-loic-prigent-du-14-octobre-2021-78805187.html


----------



## songan

Sha-sha Kim otherwise known as 김체온 (Kim Cheon) 





SOURCE: Naver blog


----------



## songan

Tiffany Tang otherwise known as 唐嫣 (Tang Yan):


----------



## songan

김체온 (Kim Cheon)


	

		
			
		

		
	
<--- Hermes Birkin shaped birthday cake







SOURCE: 
	

	







						오늘의 기록
					

오랜만에 쓰는 오늘의 기록 추운 날씨보다 회색빛 가득한 날씨 때문에 속상해요 Be High 상큼한 레드베리...




					m.blog.naver.com


----------



## songan

Korean actress Son Tae Young (손태영) enjoys her weekend with her favorite HERMÈS Roulis Mini Shoulder Crossbody Bag ($6,550).


----------



## songan

Hannah Quinlivan (昆凌) - actress, model, and wife of singer Jay Chou


----------



## songan

Actress Wang Yue-yi (王悦伊)
Hermes Gris Pearl  Evercolor Kelly Danse


----------



## songan

Chen Yinyu won Miss Hong Kong 2006 and then signed with Cantonese TVB network station to enter the entertainment industry where she met her TVB actor husband Chen Haoxiao. Now a mom of 3, she's amassed a prodigious collection of Hermes bags.



Hermes Rose Sakura Garden Party with an Hermes Twilly 

SOURCE: https://daydaynews.cc/en/fashion/181475.html, https://hittt.blogspot.com/2015/07/hermes-1322-m1.html?m=0, https://min.news/en/entertainment/eef08f90737bf87ec5ee28881b04c4bd.html


----------



## songan

Chen Yingyu









SOURCES: daydaynews.cc/en/fashion/181475.html, toutiaoblog@chicmygeek, hittt.blogspot.com


----------



## songan

Japanese pop star Namie Amuro (あむろなみえ)


Hermes Bolide 45

SOURCE: https://tw.appledaily.com/entertainment/20180522/2QZBSFGHWADAFVPDZYVO7NMWY4/


----------



## songan

Han Ga-in


Hermes Bleu Du Nord Bolide 31


----------



## songan

Jeannie Chan (陳瀅)


Hermes Noir Box Leather Constance 21 with PHW


----------



## songan

Kim Cheon 김체온





	

		
			
		

		
	
Hermes Bougainvillier Sellier Kelly 32 PHW
SOURCE: naver blog


----------



## songan

Billionaire's daughter and notable fashion personality Jamie Xie flaunts her Juane Poussin Mini Kelly 20.


----------



## songan

Kim Cheon (김체온) aka "Sha-Sha"


----------



## songan

Taiwanese actress and producer Ruby Lin (林心如):


Hermès Etoupe Clémence Kelly Ado PHW


----------



## songan

Jessica Jung - ex-pop singer from SNSD


Hermes Noir Toolbox 26


----------



## songan

Top South Korean actress Song Hye-kyo (송혜교) favors Hermes.


----------



## qiqiguaiguai8

songan said:


> Billionaire's daughter and notable fashion personality Jamie Xie flaunts her Juane Poussin Mini Kelly 20.
> View attachment 5246725



Chatting is allowed on this thread. 
Jamie always has the most garish fashion victim outfits despite having millions to spend. I think she fell into the "too trendy till almost _avante garde_" crowd and needs straightening out.


----------



## glitterbunnss

Angelababy a celebrity from China


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fiona Xie


----------



## Celia_Hish

Patty Hou


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Patty Hou


----------



## lulilu

Celia_Hish said:


> Patty Hou


My dream bag


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## saligator

eunaddict said:


> More from elborn_doris
> View attachment 5176000
> 
> View attachment 5176008
> View attachment 5176012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176004


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Phyllis Quek


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Melody Kliu


----------



## qwerty098

Celia_Hish said:


> Melody Kliu


LOVE HER


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## Celia_Hish

Elva Hsiao


----------



## Celia_Hish

Clara Lee


----------



## Hermezzy

Celia_Hish said:


> Sharon Au


Just love these pics.  She looks so joyful and the mood is so timeless, chic, and captures the romance of Paris so well...


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jung Hye Sung, Korean Actress


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nini Ouyang


----------



## Celia_Hish

Apple Hong


----------



## Celia_Hish

Stephanie Er


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sharon Au


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim in Dubai


----------



## Celia_Hish

Araya A. Hargate just delivered a baby gal, congratulations to her


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Valerie Ding


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ann Wu


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Chae Jungan Korean Actress and her H vintage Birkin was customised by Dylan Ryu who had designed using unique embellishments. I love this designer’s work and it’s one of a kind whoever approached her to customise their bag


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rainie Yang


----------



## Celia_Hish

Chae Jungan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Terri Kwan


----------



## Celia_Hish

Ouyang Nini


----------



## Celia_Hish

Lien Hsia


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Clara Lee


----------



## baileylab




----------



## MaryAndDogs

Very cute person  Nice handbag too


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jay Chou


----------



## Celia_Hish

Patty Hou


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Sung Yuri


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rigel Davis


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun with her daughter. Seriously I can’t even believe that she is a mom of two grown up kids. 

She is my idol


----------



## CookyMonster

Ya Hui, my favourite Singaporean actress via her IG


----------



## Heatherkf

Celia_Hish said:


> Patty Hou
> 
> View attachment 5630787
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630788


Does anyone know the color of her constance?


----------



## oohshinythings

Heatherkf said:


> Does anyone know the color of her constance?


Looks like chai?


----------



## grismouette

Heatherkf said:


> Does anyone know the color of her constance?





oohshinythings said:


> Looks like chai?


Looks like it could also be quebracho


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jay Chou


----------



## oshinex

Didnt you post the exact same photos a page ago?


----------



## DrTr

Celia_Hish said:


> Jay Chou
> 
> View attachment 5649250
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649251


This HAC is tdf! Can’t imagine being able to pick it up empty let alone full, but I love the edge! He looks great with it.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Rainie Yang


----------



## Celia_Hish

Patty Hou


----------



## Celia_Hish

Yoyo Cao


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fann Wong at Rebecca Lim’s recent wedding


----------



## Celia_Hish

JJ Lin


----------



## Ailin17

Celia_Hish said:


> Patty Hou
> 
> View attachment 5630787
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630788


What kind of Constance is this? Is this a wallet?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Aimee Sun


----------



## Celia_Hish

Jessica Jung


----------



## jenayb

Ailin17 said:


> What kind of Constance is this? Is this a wallet?



Looks like a micro Constance.


----------



## acrowcounted

jenayb said:


> Looks like a micro Constance.





Ailin17 said:


> What kind of Constance is this? Is this a wallet?


Its a constance slim wallet on a belt strap being used as a bag strap. The Micro Constance still had hardware on the top of the flap to hold the strap and this is a current leather color.


----------



## jenayb

acrowcounted said:


> Its a constance slim wallet on a belt strap being used as a bag strap. The Micro Constance still had hardware on the top of the flap to hold the strap and this is a current leather color.



Oh duh! Thanks, you're right.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Kim Lim


----------

